# Cycle Buddies Februray / March 2016



## Sharry

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in Februray / March 2016

Please read the FAQ here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=209838.0



Happy Chatting 



[csv=] 
Name , Treatment , Stimming , EC , ET , Test Date , Outcome

[/csv]
​


 Honorary Members 

*If you want to be added please let me know *

Sharry xx

​


----------



## Tashap

Can I pop my name down? I start down reg on 1st Feb X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi I'd like to be added to this one please!  I should be starting DR for our second IVF cycle around wc 8th Feb all being well. 

Hi Tashap good luck!


----------



## Daisyboo1203

Hi
I am flying to Cyprus on Feb 2nd for my second IVF. I know it's illogical but as it failed last time I feel I am tempting fate joining this group. How could an Internet group dictate what's going to happen in my body....I am daft!!!
Hope this is a lucky thread for us all


----------



## Myxini

Hello folks. Could I be added here, please? I'll be starting Buserelin on the 31st of January, hoping for a FET at the end of February.


----------



## Lolisita

Hi girls! Would like to join the chat.
I am on a pill now, 3 more  days left woohoo! Having a scan on the 25th of Jan and hopefully starting stimms that day!
Wishing everything a very successful cycle!


----------



## Haydan

Hi Ladies!

Back again - let's do this!

I start DR on the 27th Jan long protocol ICSI with Midland Fertility.
Also having endo scratch, embryo glue and embryoscope - trying everything we can this time lol.

look forward to getting to know you all through this journey   

*Daisyboo1203* - there's no such thing as logical thinking anymore 

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello ladies,

Be lovely getting to know you all on this cycle journey. This is my 3rd go, ICSI. 
Having the scratch tomorrow...eeek! and then start DR on 25th Jan, stimms mid to end of Feb with EC pencilled in for 2nd March.

Haydan, loving the positive attitude of lets do this! 

Sarah, lovely to be cycling with a familiar buddy. 

xx


----------



## Haydan

Beccaboo let me know what the scratch is like; I've never had one before so a bit anxious about it xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Haydan, I will let you know. I've heard mixed reviews on it so not quite sure what to expect. Hoping it will help as like you, it's something just a little different to last go.  xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi Beccaboo - nice to see you, though obviously not that we're here again! This one is the one.  Good luck with your scratch tomorrow.

Hi Haydan, Lolisita and Myxini. Daisyboo nothing is logical during this process! Whatever gets you through. 

I'm having some more thyroid blood tests done tomorrow, hoping they either come back ok (fingers crossed) or come back bad enough for my clinic to prescribe me something for it. My biggest fear is being borderline and them saying it'll be fine when actually it would be better to deal with the problem!


----------



## Haydan

Cheers Beccaboo 😊 

Hey Sarahsuperdork! I feel you will need to explain that name; see if we have in common dorkness 😜 
Fingers crossed for your results, hope you get some proactive feedback xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Haydan - I do really like Final Fantasy games to the extent where I've forgotten how many times I've played them but I think that's more nerdy than anything else.


----------



## Haydan

Haha - my hubby is pretty obsessed with final fantasy, I lose him for a couple months when a new one comes out lol
I'm just pretty dorky 😜 Get my nerd on with South Park, rainbow brite, marvel... I'm just a TV nerd 😃


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Don't tell your DH I named my DS after a Final Fantasy character; it'll only give him ideas.


----------



## Haydan

Hmm.. Yes lips sealed on that one 😂


----------



## Lolisita

Hi everyone

Sarahsuperdork - hi   good luck with your blood test tomorrow! 
Beccaboo -Good luck with your scratch ! I heard a lot about it, I need to ask my clinic if they do it.
Haydan-wow you are trying everything!  what is embryoscope?
Daisyboo- love the positivity   I really hope so too! Not long till you fly to Cyprus , u must be so excited! 

I am counting days till next Monday!


----------



## Tashap

Hi everyone 

I hope your all doing well, i can't wait to get going - it's taken 5.5 years to get here so you think I'd be used to waiting now but it's driving me crazy. I think I've read every book available on ivf and still searching for more so any recommendations are welcome. 

Those having the scratch, did your hospital recommend it? Or did you ask. Mine haven't suggested anything or told me to do anything to prepare - not even give up caffeine (which I am trying to do but struggling with tbh) 

I have heard about drinking milk - do you do this? And is this on down reg or Stims? 

My SIL is due to give birth early Feb and I'm really worried with all the meds I am going to be on how I will cope. Would you mind sharing are side effects you had on previous cycles 

Sending you all postive vibes and loads of love x


----------



## Daisyboo1203

I had an hysteroscopy and implantation cuts in December, in Athens. Hope it helps. Also had hidden infections tests...all clear!!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Tashap, the waiting is just the worst isn't it but I like to take it all in little steps rather than looking too far forward which I think is a good tip. As for the scratch, I am still nhs funded which means with my clinic the scratch isn't included. I didn't have it on my first fresh go but the clinic recommended it this time to help with implantation. I thought it's something extra to try. It's costing me just over £200 but figured that's not much considering I am still relying on the nhs funding so luckily not had to pay for a cycle yet. 
In terms of prep I did give up caffeine and ate healthy but I think everything in moderation, my clinic also never gave me do's or dont's and I ended up with a BFP on first attempt. I've heard the whole drinking milk thing and I tried to attempt drinking more although tbh I'm not a massive dairy fan in general. As for side effects, I didn't have any. 
Wishing you loads of luck lovely. 

Hi everyone else. Il update on scratch later on, even the word scratch Makes me shiver! Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good luck Beccaboo! When I explained the scratch to a colleague, she said "and you pay for that privilege?!" 

Tashap - My clinic said the scratch is more for ladies who have had failed cycles or miscarriages so they didn't recommend it for me (only 1 failed cycle). I drank a lot of milk when stimming on my fresh cycle; more protein is apparently the key, and it's a good way to get it. My clinic are very much of the opinion that beyond smoking and drinking, everything else is down to chance. They don't tell me to watch my diet, caffeine, or take anything other than folic acid. I just go with what feels right so I'm cutting my caffeine and trying to lose a little weight before I start. Re: side effects downreg made me feel very weepy and emotional on my first cycle but more foggy and confused on my frozen cycles. I get tired more easily. Headaches, hot flushes and night sweats are common during downreg too but not everyone will get all of the side effects so try not to worry.


----------



## Tashap

Thank you for your replies I'm look forward to getting to know you all and is all having the best outcome at the end of our cycles 😀 

Beccaboo: I hope the scratch goes well today xx

Sarahsuperdork: hope the blood tests give you the results you want. Do you have problems with throyid? I had to have mine removed before they let me start treatment but mine was super messed up and not stable on huge doses of meds


----------



## Lolisita

Hi girls, how are you all today?

Sarahsuperdork  - That makes sense regarding the scratch , it is my first IVF so the doctor didn't even mention it. 

My clinic haven't suggested anything either. I am trying to drink lots of water and eat plenty of protein - fish/meat/eggs/cottage cheese/nuts. I take conception multi vitamin, epa&dha fish oils, CoQ10,  and evening primrose oil.
Also lots of girls on FF take baby aspirin as it is apparently a blood thinner and helps with implantation. Have anyone tried it before ?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Lolisita - I wouldn't take baby aspirin unless it's recommended to you; it's hard when it's your first cycle because you don't know what you'll need and what you won't. 

Tashap - I don't know if I've had thyroid problems before because I've never had it tested, hopefully it all comes back ok. I should get the results back as quick as tomorrow. The nurse was a real miserable old bat and said "I hope you know you'll be delayed 3 months if you need to take medication". Yes, thank you, that's a very helpful way of putting things!


----------



## Haydan

I wasn't offered the scratch at my previous clinic I found out about it on this forum - if I'd stayed at my previous clinic which was NHS they would have let me have it but I would have had to go to another clinic to have the procedure. With the clinic being NHs they were limited in their treatment options so we moved to private to explore more and we were offered the scratch option during the initial consultation due to multiple failed cycles.

Embryoscope is something they do in the lab and it allows them to monitor the cell division more and creates a slightly better environment for the embryo. We've never had a blast or frosty so we thought it can't hurt to try and find out more about the development of our embies.

The embryo glue is what it sounds like lol they just coat the embryo in a sticky substance to encourage implantation.

*
Sarahsuperdork *I think that's a good attitude to have; sometimes we can get too caught up in the "I heard if you do this..." That we can drive ourselves crazy before we've even started lol

Good luck today *Beccaboo* xxx

Great news on the tests *Daisyboo1203*! &#128515; What was the hysteroscopy?

*Lolisita *- we are fortunate in a way - my hubby was made redundant in 2013 and as he found a new job relatively quickly we still have most of his payout so can afford to try extra thing to hopefully either boost our chances or provide more information on what we need to do next time if we are unsuccessful again. 
doubt we'll have another spare £6k for a while so may as well do it all now lol.
ive never tried baby aspirin as i wouldnt want to risk something like that without medical direction as thinning your blood can be dangerous - some of the others on here may have experience with it but def check with your doctor before you try that one.

Hey *Tashap* - the drinking milk thing is just about getting more protein into your body; something to do with boost egg growth if i remember correctly - i do try and drink a bit more but it's not that easy - if you're not a fan of milk just look at other healthy ways to boost your protein; see some of the things Lollsita has listed in her comment.

Love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Tashap

Sarahsuperdork: Not great support from the nurse. I have everything crossed it will be fine for you - I think if its only a little bit out they don't give medication. 

Thank you to everyone for sharing with me. Its so new and exciting to finally be at this stage but really scary too. I am sure I will have a million questions. I will talk to the nurse about milk when I go - my diet is high in protein anyway so will see what she says. 

Do clinics only do EC/ET on weekdays or weekends too? 

thinking of you all xx


----------



## Haydan

some clinics do and some don't so just need to check with yours x


----------



## Tashap

Thanks hun, I will do - I forgot to ask so much at the consultation. 

I noticed some people have EC pencilled in already, I will ask about that at the nurses appointment - I know it may not go to plan but would be good to have a date to work towards.


----------



## Daisyboo1203

My clinic recommend 75mg aspirin, but this could be cos of age.
Hayden, the hysteroscopy was fine. No problems, they just removed a little old tissue. Then did implantation cuts they give you a Dvd of the procedure. I watched with fingers covering eyes!!
I am planning to watch again soon!!


----------



## Tashap

Daisybook1203: That sounds like a fun DVD! and a lovely momento. Will you snuggle up with some popcorn and watch it  xxx  mind you when you get you BFP it will all be worth it


----------



## Daisyboo1203

It was interesting to see the Fallopian tubes 'exit' all open and fine!
I'll see if I could put it online anonymously and share link.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello ladies, 

Hi Sarah, how was your appointment today? Xx

Hi haydan, now home from the scratch. It wasn't that bad actually. I can't say it was pleasant but it was only 10 secs of slight discomfort then it was over. I always try to think if I can't deal with 10 secs of a little pain what will I be like in child birth so I tend to try and relax and go with it! 
I hope yours isn't too bad, when is your appointment again? Xx

Hi lollista, I'm also taking the coqh10 supplements, something I never bothered with before so again I hope those help give me some good eggs. My egg reserve is pretty low which is always a worry. I've also heard about the baby aspirin but I can't take it because I have poor circulation so guess it something you need to get advice off clinic before trying it. Xx

Hi daisyboo, how great you get a DVD of it. Haha, I think I'd be the same so yes you will have to watch it again. 😀

Hi Tashap, my clinic gives me a schedule, with all my scan dates booked in. Ask your clinic about it as it gives you steps to work towards. My last go EC was earlier than planned but like you say, it's nice to have a date in mind. I tried to make protein shakes to increase protein intake which really helped me drink the milk. 
My clinic does ET on a weekend but EC is usually weekdays. Xx

So for me now I am just waiting for my huge box of drugs to be delivered this week to start next Monday! I'm feeling excited to start again and positive. Xx

Hope you are all having great Tuesday's. Xx


----------



## Haydan

*Tashap* i always write a list of questions before each appointment or i would always forget what i need to ask lol.
they should be able to give you an estimated date as most cycles have a general length of time - just a couple variables such as reaction to the drugs and direct availability at the clinic but this should only really take it a 2/3 days either side of an estimated date.



Tashap said:


> Daisybook1203: That sounds like a fun DVD! and a lovely momento. Will you snuggle up with some popcorn and watch it  xxx mind you when you get you BFP it will all be worth it


  now theres a good saturday night in lol

*Daisyboo1203* - im not sure if having a dvd is a good thing or bad!  
im gonna raise the aspirin thing with my dr on the 27th see what she says.

*beccaboo* thats good to hear - glad you didn't suffer too much (i think we get enough of that) my app is the 27th Jan so a week today! i've only just realised that! keep thinking it's 2 weeks away - ooh just wanna get started now. 
really hope it helps you hun xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

My EC is booked for wc 7th March but it's only an estimate at this point, depending how long it takes to downreg/stim. We had to book the embryoscope in advance to make sure we secure it so we had to have some sort of ballpark idea of when it might be. All depends on these bloods now! 

Tashap my clinic does EC/ET on a Saturday definitely but possibly Sunday too. I had ET on a Saturday on my first cycle. They're all different though. 

Beccaboo glad your scratch went well and wasn't too painful. I had the meanest nurse at my appointment, hoping she's wrong and I won't have a 3 month delay if my TSH comes back high.


----------



## Lolisita

Sarahsuperdork & Haydan - I think I will leave that idea, don't want to risk it. You are right!
Haydan - Yes definitely go for it while you have that opportunity!  
Beccaboo -  Yes me too I never even heard of Coq10 before, but apparently it is good for growing good eggies. I will try everything  

I've taken the last pill this morning! Wooohoo!Now waiting for AF to arrive.
Can't wait for my app on Monday, hopefully I will start my first stimm that day.
I shall be asking when would be my EC as I would also like to have a date in mind.
Tashap- My clinic is open 7 days a week, I am pretty sure they do EC/ET on Saturdays not sure about Sundays tho.
Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

My TSH came back at 2.3 today so I'll cycle as planned, phew! Just need to book a scan for two weeks' time before I downreg. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Lolisita

That's great news sarahsuperdork!


----------



## Tashap

Brilliant news Sarahsuperdork 😀

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Daisyboo1203

I am waiting for period so I can get started. Hopefully sunday


----------



## Lolisita

Daisyboo - me too  come on AF!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello all, hope you are having wonderful Thursdays!

I think we need to have a little AF dancing banana going on for all you ladies waiting for its appearence! it's always seemed to work for me!
  

Hi sarah, brilliant that the levels came back ok so that you can start cycling as planned. Yippee.

Lolista, I presume you are on short protcol if you plan on starting stimms on Monday. Do you not DR? Im on the long protocol so is always drawn out. Im not really sure why some ladies have LP and some have SP.

My drug delivery comes tomorrow so I will be all systems go for Monday's first injection. Is any of you ladies wimpy like me and have to get their other half to give injections? Yup, DH has to give me all of mine, I thought about being brave about it this time round and doing my own but I think I will just faff around building up the courage when DH can do it in seconds!
xx


----------



## Lolisita

Beccaboo -    hehe
Yes that's right , I am on a short protocol ,  you don't DR on a short protocol you start with stimms straight away. I think if you have low AMH levels then doctor will put you on a long protocol as you are less likely to over stimulate and more likely to produce more eggies and if you have normal or high AMH levels then you'll be on a short protocol. 

I am fine with needles, but I'll see how I feel after my first injection lol I might ask my DH to do it for me


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello Lollista, ah that could explain the LP vs SP then. I have low egg reserve with AMH levels being just below 5.

DH is working from home today waiting for my medication delivery. I asked him to put the stimms injections alongside the eggs in the fridge for luck 

Im pretty glad its Friday. Its been a manic week at work so looking forward to some down time. Other than the gym, me and DH said this weekend will be a cosy film weekend. Ive also had a new healthy Deliciously Ella cookbook been delivered today so might experiement with a few nice recipes. yum.

Hope all you ladies are ok and I hope AF comes for you ladies waiting for it! 

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I think long vs short also depends on your clinic; my AMH is 26 but I'm on long protocol. If there's a worry that they won't be able to get things going again after stopping your cycle with downreg, they'll use short protocol. 

 for you guys needing AF!


----------



## Tashap

Beccaboo: I love the idea of keeping them in fridge with eggs for luck. maybe add some mini creame eggs for you to have as a treat after each one. 


 also dancing for all those waiting for AF - pop your best/most expensive pants on and go out in white jeans, I am sure that will do the trick  

Had a really good meeting with my manager today, we planned my time off ( as best as possible without knowing for sure when things will be) I will be taking 1 week after ec as sick leave and the 2nd week working from home. Really pleased


----------



## Lolisita

My AF has started last night, so today is day 1! However it is very light, but apparently it is normal after the pill. Dancing banana worked   
Beccaboo - this is such a sweet idea  
We are planning to have a relaxing weekend as well.

Tashap- That's great news hun! What a supportive manager you have! 
Haha yep the white jeans trick always works   aww and mini cream eggs


----------



## Beccaboo

Yay to that little dancing banana.  

Hi Tashap, that did make me giggle about going out in white jeans! Oooh yes, love the mini egg idea for treats...chocolate yes...I will get on board with that tip!
Glad you got a supportive manager, its really helpful. 

Lolista, great AF made an appearance. So hopefully that means you can get going on Monday after your appointment. yippeee.

Sarah, yes I think clinic's have different ideas when it comes to treatment. AMH of 26 is pretty good isnt it? Hope that means you get lots of good eggs. 
Im just hoping for a few more than last time, 4 was just a little nerve racking when it came to waiting for those calls regarding fertilisation and taking it to blastocyst. I feel like I was lucky last year...just hope for the same! xx


----------



## Lolisita

Beccaboo - Yes can't wait for Monday  hopefully the scan will show a thin lining and I can start stimming that day.
Are you starting DR on Monday? 

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Tashap - That's great re: your time off work, I did the same with my boss yesterday and she's ok with me taking a week of annual leave and a week off sick straight after. 

Lolisita - Yay to AF arriving! It still feels weird to say that.  Hopefully your last one for at least a year though. 

Beccaboo - My AMH is good, yes, huge relief since there's early menopause in my family. I got 11 last time so fingers crossed for similar. Hopefully you get a few extra this time with all the CoQ10 etc. 

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. I'm working but off Monday so when you have the Monday blues I'll be relaxing.  My next scan is booked for 4th Feb to check I'm cyst free ready to start DR the day after. Just trying to get some more weight off/eat well and exercise in the meantime.


----------



## Lolisita

Sarahsuperdork - Oh my goodness that would be a dream come true  
That's great that you can take 2 weeks off! I think I might take one week off and see how I feel afterwards. Are you trying to lose weight for the treatment?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm trying but I'm finding it really tough! My BMI is 28 so not vastly overweight but I'd like to get closer to where I was before I had my first cycle if at all possible.


----------



## Lolisita

Sarahsuperdork - try eating more lean protein as it keeps you fuller for longer and snack on fruits and nuts. Do you have a sweet tooth?
I am quite lucky as I actually enjoy eating healthy and not really into cakes and unhealthy food.


----------



## Daisyboo1203

My period started today, bang on schedule!!
So glad.  Injections start tomorrow!!


----------



## Lolisita

Daisyboo - Woohoo! It seem like we are on the same day! If all okay after a scan I will be starting my stimms tomorrow too


----------



## Daisyboo1203

Lolisita, great!
No scan for me as I will be flying to Cyprus for treatment. So I will have my first scan when I get there. 
Good luck with your scan!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Great news daisyboo!

Lolisita I like sweet but prefer savoury, my biggest problem is extra stuff with meals (if I have curry, I want naan or if I have pasta, I want garlic bread) but I'm making better substitutes and doing a lot of walking as well. I lost 40lb before my first cycle so I know I can do it.


----------



## Lolisita

Daisyboo - Thank you! Good luck with your cycle and hopefully it will be nice & warm in Cyprus


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello all, hope you having lovely weekends. 

Hi Sarah, I hope work is ok today and lovely you get Monday off. Your scan date isn't far off, only just over a week away and can't believe we will be into February already by then! 

Hi lollista, yes I start DR tomorrow. Injection number 1 of many! Let us know how your scan goes tomorrow. Hope all is ok so you can get started too. 

Hi daisyboo, whoop to AF coming for you too, glad we can countdown injection numbers together! Haha  
When do you fly to Cyprus?

Hi haydan, how are you? 

I've went for my morning run this morning, trying to get them in before I have to stop at stimms. All ready to go to my Sunday yoga class, it makes me feel really calm and relaxed which I like to think helps me remain stress free throughout this process! Also got my new jazzy yoga leggings on too, a purchase last week as a treat for having that scratch! Hehe. Xx


----------



## Babies7777

Hi everyone, hope you're all well.
Can I join please.
We are starting our second cycle of ICSI at the end of Feb doing short protocol.

Best wishes to you all.


----------



## Lolisita

Sarahsuperdork - wow well done, I like walking too 
Beccaboo - sure, will let you know how it went, so excited & nervous at the same time for tomorrow. I have to bring a box of Gonal F with me in a cool bag, so went shopping today trying to find one.
Oh yoga sounds very nice, I am not patient enough to do yoga  
Good luck with your first injection tomorrow!
Babies - Welcome hun, good luck with your cycle!


----------



## Tashap

Ladies, I am sorry but I need to let this out

My sister in law has just given birth, every part of my hurts - I want to be happy for her I really do but I can't I don't know if I have it in my any more. So many  people have had there 1st,2nd,3rd babies in the time I have been trying and not even a slight bfp for me in 5.5years

And
My husband has been an **** all weekend and really Off with me all weekend and all wrapped up in himself. I just want to cry and make it all okay  but I can't seem to find any tears. 

I am sorry for moaning but I needed to get it out and I know I'm safe with you guys and that its okay to be sad 

Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Oh Tasha I'm so sorry. It's ok to be sad, don't be sorry for talking about it. Be kind to yourself.  I'm dreading a friend who is due in March having her second because it's the week I would have been due had my FET worked so I can't imagine how hard it must be dealing with a family member having another baby.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Tasnap, you're so not alone thinking like that. It's so hard to hear of friends/family that seem to just pop them out! Does your sister in law know you are having treatment? I too have those feelings that you want to be happy for them because I know I wouldn't wish infertility on any couple but at the same time it really does hurt and wish it was you. Don't worry about a moan, sometimes it's good to tell someone. Hope we can give you lots of support.  

Hi babies.  lots of luck for your second cycle. Xx

Hi lollista, I love the yoga, never thought I'd like it as such a cardio girl but got into it a few years ago and find it really helps with all the running I do. Our instructor is a ballet dancer and really gets into all the movements, splits and everything. I keep trying to work on the splits but it's not happening! Haha xx

Xx


----------



## Tashap

Thank you lovelys for your support, it really does help and you think after all this time id be used to it. Just saying how I feel on here made it seem okay and I know you guys are there with me thank you. 

I shall go and see them tomorrow hiding behind smiles and over the top presents. I know I will love her and she will be a lovely addition to my life but I wish it was me. Maybe it's my turn next (and all of us) 

Xxxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Tashap, I like to think for every bad day there's a good day. It's such a roller coaster and with me one day il feel absolutely fine and another just emotional about it all. Also, there is a friend on mine and Sarah's previous buddies board who said about approaching nieces/nephews with her aunty hat on! I quite liked that thought, perhaps think put your aunty hat on tomorrow and it might help! Xx


----------



## Jayne357

Hi everyone, can I join your group please?
I am due to start injections on the 4th of Feb and I am on short protocol with ICSI! 
This Is our first try at IVF and we are very excited that it's finally nearly here after waiting so long but also terrified of how we will cope if it fails!!
Fingers crossed for us all!! Xxxx


----------



## Lolisita

Tashap - Oh sweetie,  I really understand you. Few days ago my best friend has given birth, and the morning I found out I couldn't stop crying, I felt so low and even tho I was very happy for her, I wished so bad it was me.  It feels so unfair that some people have it easy and some have to go through such a straggle to have a baby. 
Dont worry about having a moan, it is the right place for it   we understand everything!
Sometimes men don't get all our worries and thoughts , they think different. We are so much more sensitive, especially going through a feritlity treatment. Huggs xx

Beccaboo- Oh sounds good,  maybe I should find a good instructor and try it out, hmm I wish I could do splits haha xx
Welcome Jayne - hope it will be a successful cycle for you


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Welcome to the crew Babies and Jayne!


----------



## Tashap

Thank you for listening xx I think I just needed to get it out and let myself feel sad for a bit. It's hard trying to be Positive all the time. I know that tomorrow will be another day xx

Welcome Jayne and babies - good to have you with us x 

How is everyone? Hope you've had a good weekend x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I've been working hard all weekend but off tomorrow  hope the Monday blues aren't too bad for everyone!


----------



## Lolisita

I've been relaxing today. I've got tomorrow off for my scan & nurse appointment , so no Monday blues for me


----------



## Beccaboo

Good luck today Lollista. xx

Sarah, have a lovely day off. xx

Tashnap, Hope you feeling a little better today lovely. Hope if you see your new niece today it isnt too hard on you. FX crossed it will be them coming to see yours next. xx

Im back at work today. I do have Monday morning blues however I dont mind Mondays, I hate Tuesdays! DR injection number 1 tonight, cant believe Im cycling again already. xx


----------



## Daisyboo1203

First injection just done! Was ok, worried about getting massive red welts like I did last time.
It's feeling very real now! 
Also was recommended aspirin. I also have 5 days of Letrozole


----------



## Tashap

Thank you for your support yesterday   - feeling much better today xxx 

How exciting for those starting scanning and injections today, it feels like we are really getting going now  sending lots of love and positive baby vibe to you all. 

any tips for doing the injections? 


xxx


----------



## Daisyboo1203

I have a massive phobia of needles. If I can do it, you can. 
The suggestions I got were; Emla cream to numb, ice, distractions (I do this with telly, sweets). I have to lie down to do them sometimes. 
Just give yourself time and it gets a lot easier.


----------



## Beccaboo

Daisyboo, Yay to starting injections. Glad it went well. Are you DR or is it short protocol, I cant scroll back to remember what you said? 

Tashap, Tips...getting someone else to do the injections in my case! haha! I found some sting some I dont even feel but Ive never bruised. I have mine in the stomach and usually alternate sides every day. I like the giving yourself a treat idea after each one  After a few it really does become quite easy. xx


----------



## Daisyboo1203

Short protocol. 10 days of injections. Fly out to Cyprus on day 9


----------



## Beccaboo

Ah yes daisyboo, remembered you were going out to Cyprus. 10 injections is a nice little number to count down from. 

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Tashap some good tips for you there, I can't really add to them I don't think because I'm really not phased by injections. Don't get me wrong, I'm anxious about just about everything else but I'm ok injecting myself. I've actively chosen more this time (opted for buserelin daily instead of prostap)  Doing it yourself can be easier because you know when to expect it. 

Less than two weeks Daisyboo, exciting! Good luck starting today too Beccaboo.


----------



## Haydan

Afternoon Ladies!  

Sorry ive been quiet - hectic few days at work last week and don't really get chance to come on much over the weekend.

was having a bit of a panic as i still hadn't heard from the drugs company about my delivery and i need to take them with me on Wednesday   called my clinic last week about it and then again today and it turns out the drug company have delivered my stuff straight to the clinic lol! panic over! 

Well aside from that my day is just going splendid!... there is someone in the waiting area with a baby that keeps screaming!    not what i need to be listening too! got to love this thing called life sometimes  


Hey Beccaboo! im good thanks - bit apprehensive about my scratch but im sure ill be fine once its done. I agree on the roller coaster; only last night i was crying about it all in the bath (its always in the bath isnt it! im such a cliche!  ) Hope alls well with your first injection tonight xxx

Lolisita how did your scan go? 

Sarahsuperdork - yep bad Monday Blues for me today - blurgh. I agree with you about the injections - they don't really phase me either but ive no choice to inject myself as my hubby (who is covered in tattoos btw) is a complete baby with needles - cant even watch me do it let alone do it for me    

Tashap sending you lots of hugs - my niece was born last april and was so hard hearing the news but to be honest once i met her i fell in love with her and now try to spend as much time as i can with her. just make sure you give yourself any needed time before / after to feel what you're feeling - good or bad - so that it doesn't overwhelm you.

Hi Jayne357! its my birthday on the 4th Feb - will send you lots of good vibes! im on ICSI too so fingers crossed the extra assistance will help us  

Hey Babies7777! wishing you all the best for your cycle  

Daisyboo1203 glad evil AF didn't make you wait too long   - i usually find she takes her sweet time when we want her to arrive!  
is the aspirin to thin your blood? what's letrozole?
Well done on ya first jab, i always hate the first one as ive forgotten what it feels like lol - then i do it and remember its not so bad; more unpleasant than anything else.


right i think i've briefly caught up with everyone  

Love and baby dust to you all


----------



## Babies7777

Thanks so much. Just counting down the days to start. Best wishes to those already starting.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Haydan, Glad panic over and the clinic have your drugs.  
Is your scratch Wednesday? I really hope it goes ok. I know different people say different things about it, for me it wasn't pleasant but it was bearable!
Your crying in the bath made me thing of a Bridget Jones type scenario! Have you told many people about your treatment, Ive not told many, mainly for the emotional side of it in fear of someone asking my how I am and I would burst into tears if Im having a day! 

Sarah, I feel like such a wimp when I hear you being able to inject yourself. I havent even got a phobia of needles really so how does that work! haha. 

xx


----------



## Haydan

Yes I did feel I needed Gabrielle singing to me in the background, instead I had Dappy with 'no regrets' 😢

Actually I've told quite a few people over the years, it doesn't really bother me too much people knowing and I feel I have less 'validating' of my life to do. I have been pretty lucky too with what's been said to me; and when things have been said that's unhelpful I know it was said in good intended ignorance - so I educate 😜 
I do have a group of friends who I pretty much tell everything too and they are ridiculously supportive. We've all been through really difficult stuff together - 1 has suffered 2 miscarriages, 1 had post natal depression and 1 has survived an abusive relationship. sharing it all has formed such a close bond for us. I'm very lucky.


----------



## Lolisita

Thanks girls to everyone who's been asking how my scan went.
It went really well, the nurse said that I will be monitored closely because of my AMH levels and other results. 
I've done my first Gonal F injection with the nurse, so I have officially started the cycle! How exciting  
Injection itself wasn't bad at all, however not looking forwards to citrotode as it looks scary haha 

Daisyboo - Congrats on your first injection! Woohoo
Haydan- My hubby is the opposite, he is not scared, he is actually very keen to inject me. I think he wants to stub me with a niddle    
Oh Glad your drug delivery turned up  
When is your scratch booked in ? 
Beccaboo- Did you do your first DR injection?  
Sarahsuperdork - how are you doing hun?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Lolisita - Congratulations on your first injection, it all starts here! How are you feeling?

Haydan - Glad your drugs panic is over. We really don't need any extra stress during this process do we?!  

Beccaboo - I think I'm ok injecting myself because I know exactly what to expect and when to expect it. DW did my prostap last time for me because the needle was huge and I found it worse than if I'd done it myself! She did enjoy the prontogest because I can't do the bum ones myself.  I'm back on cyclogest this cycle so none of those this time.

I am just counting down the days to start now. I thought I'd feel better with some dates in the diary (I have my pre-treatment scan and then pre-stimulation scans booked) but I'm feeling more anxious rather than less. I had a whinge to a friend today about how none of our other friends have asked how I am, which is sort of pathetic because I haven't told them I'm cycling this month.  I hate being so irrational and I haven't even started DR yet. Friend is understanding though, which helped. I worked out that ET should be the week of what my due date would have been had our FET been successful... not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi haydan, sounds like you have a lovely supportive group of friends, that so nice. Xx

Hi lollista, glad all went well today and gonal f number 1 done. Yippee. 

Sarah, I'm with you in thinking about when you would have been due. If last years little bean would have stuck around I would have been due on Friday, but here I am starting from scratch. It's a difficult one to think about isn't it. Xx 

My DR injection has been done, by 'Dr DH'! Haha. So I think that a few of us now on the cycle train! Sarah, you're not too far behind.  xx


----------



## Lolisita

Sarahsuperdork , beccaboo- thanks girls! Can't actually believe it  

I am feeling really tired, and have a headache which is not like me, guessing it is the side effect of Gonal F.

Sarah- hm yes it is really difficult to think about it, just think that this one will hopefully be the one  
Beccaboo - Love the cycle train   woohoo for your first DR injection!


----------



## mcstamp

Hi Girls,

Can I join you please?
I've just started stimming on my 3rd round of IVF (short protocol).  When we opened the menopur last night the smell of it hit us and we both groaned... its the smell of IVF!  My DH does all my injections, although I'm worried as he may be away next week and I'll have to do it myself, which I will probably make a mess of!  
I had the scratch last week and just as a note to others having it, I nearly missed my period starting as I thought it was spotting from the scratch still.  I did spot for a day after the scratch and then it stopped for a day and then the spotting started again for 2 days.  As it was very scant, brown blood and I had no period pains I didn't ring the hospital until the 3rd day it did this, when I did feel like I had period pains.  The scan confirmed I was on my period but the flow has never really got going.  I hope that this hasn't effected timings too much.
The scratch itself was quite horrid for about 10seconds and then fine.  The doctor asked if I could take more pain at one point and I said yes.  
  It really hurt then and he was really rather too happy with the amount of pain and the lovely biopsy he managed to get!  The scratch was on the NHS.. I came out thinking I would not pay for the pleasure! 

My hospital is 2 1/2 hours away from home so Its really disruptive and knackering.  But on the plus side I finally went to the swimming pool near the hospital yesterday and had a great long swim and can't wait to go back on my next visit.  Wish I'd done that 2 cycles ago it was much better than the museum I normally end up hanging round in!

Anyway, that's me!  I tend to just embrace the crazy though these next few weeks so I'll apologise in advance!  
Good luck to everyone x x x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi mcstamp, lovely to have another cycling buddy on board.  
Your clinic is a fair way from home...is that just because it is the closest to you or a clinic that you have specifically chosen for treatment?
I too am on 3rd round and just had the scratch this time round. Unforunately under my NHS funding this wasnt included so I paid for the pleasure, at £200 and ten seconds of pain, that earned them £20 a second! 
xx

Hi Lolista, I hope the headache went away. Could well be a gonal F side effect, I hope you don't get more. xx

Hi Tashap, How was things yesterday? Did you get to see your sister in law and the new baby? I hope it wasnt too hard for you.  

Hello everyone else, Haydan, Sarah, Babies, Daisyboo, Jayne
xx


----------



## Tashap

Hi Lovelies, 

The scratch sounds a real pleasure! mind you i'd let them take my ovaries out and play basketball with them if it mean a BFP. 

I met my beautiful niece yesterday and it was much easier than I expected, she is a little poorly as she has an infection so I wasn't able to hold her. Thank you so much for your support. 

It's so exciting that everyone is starting to get going, or almost starting - I cant wait for this week to be over to get started on Monday, I have my drug teach at 9am on Monday morning, if I do it with her there does that mean all my injections will need to be at that time? if so going to be a right mare with work. What do you all do re times? 

Sending everyone lots of hugs xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Tashap - Glad you found visiting your niece easier than you expected it to be.  Re: drug teach, I had mine on an afternoon but was told I could do the next day's injection in the evening if I wanted to move the time, so I maybe had my first one around 2pm but all the others I did at 7pm when I was home and relaxed. 

Hi and welcome mcstamp.


----------



## Lolisita

Beccaboo- thanks for asking. Nope that awful headache  is still here ...my head feels like it is about to explode and I drunk 2 liters of water today. I never get headaches so it could only be the side effect of Gonal F. Gosh I hope it will go away soon....

Mcstamp- Welcome hun,  good luck with your cycle! Your hospital seem to be very far away, but great that you found something nice to do after the visit  

Tashap- no don't worry about the timing of the first injection with the nurse, you just start the next day at more convinient time for you. 
I had my 1st injection with the nurse at 3.30pm. Today I am doing my second injection at 7pm and the rest of the days. The nurse also mentioned that if you are late or early by 1 hour that's OK too.

Xx


----------



## Daisyboo1203

I do my injections in the evening as I have more time, it also works well for the time difference when I fly to Cyprus and take them on Cyprus time. 
I am still coming up in painful red welts, just got to get through 8 more!!


----------



## Lolisita

Good morning everyone 
Daisyboo- Oh that doesn't sound nice, the nurse did mention that some people will get that. It is funny how everyone affected different by the drug.


----------



## Lolisita

How is everyone doing today ? Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hiya,

Hi Lolista, How's the headache? Good work on drinking lots of water, Ive been trying to drink more than usual too now ive started treatment. xx

Daisyboo, oh that sounds painful, is that injecting into the stomach? Did you get the same on your last go? Hope they get better for your remaining few xx

Hi Tashap, Ive always done mine in the evening, my clinic likes them done in the evening as my scan appointments are usually in the morning so it allows them to monitor and adjust the dosage if needed. Evenings suit me anyway and also do mine about 7ish when I get home from the gym. I hope your neices infection clears up with no problems. xx

Hi Haydan, Hope you got on ok at the clinic today and youve come home with your boxful of drugs to start. Was it scratch day today aswell? If so hope it wasnt too painful for you. xx

Hi mcstamp, hows injections going for you?

Hi Sarah, Babies and Jayne.

DR injection number 2 last night and it was a stingy one on the opposite side to injection number 1! I hope tonights is nicer.


----------



## Lolisita

Beccaboo - thanks for asking hun. I am feeling much better today, still got a bit of headache but nothing like yesterday, think it is slowly going away.
Hope your 3rd injection won't be as stingy  

Can't believe I am on day 3 of stimms! I am feeling twinges  in my ovaries, and can really feel something happening there, hopefully eggies growing well. Got my blood test on Friday.
Funny enough I am actually looking forward to my injection as I feel like with every injection I am getting closer and closer to the finishing line.


----------



## Beccaboo

Lolista, glad you are feeling better today. 
It's a strange feeling isnt it, I know some ladies really really feel it if they have alot of folicles and lots of eggs. I didnt suffer too bad (maybe because I dont have many eggs) but I definitely could feel something going on in there. I describe it as a heavy feeling! 
I cant wait to get to the stimms part, I always feel like DR is the drawn out process where not much happens. I guess its preparing my body for stimms but its a slow start. 
I also feel like we shouldnt be wishing time away but when us ladies have been waiting so long to become mummies its hard not too! xx


----------



## Nellie321

Hi ladies! Can I join you please? 
I'm new to this site and this is my first post so apologies if I get anything wrong! 

Our first IVF cycle last year I was a poor responder....I only had 3 follies, they managed to get 3 eggs but only 1 fertilized, BUT it was a beautiful 3 day 7 cell embie....the embryologist called it 'top grade'. I got a Bfp but sadly misscarried very early. It was the worst 2ww of my life!! So here I am again! I'm on LP again. No more nhs funding so the pressure is on! Currently on day 16 of buserelin injections and feel like I've had every side effect going!! I also have a cold so been feeling pretty rotten. I've had the scratch, I'm having the glue and EC is pencilled in for 15th February. My baseline scan is 2nd Feb an it can't come soon enuf. 

Only close family and friends know about our treatment, but they don't understand what it's like. All the women in my family conceived easily so they don't get it. My sis-in-law got pregnant first try last year so I'm sure they just look at us like we're doing something wrong! 

Anyhoo......enuf rambling. I thought this time around it might help me to have some support from other lovelies going thru the same and maybe in turn I can offer my support. Wishing you all lots of luck x

PS I'm 36, DH 35. 3 years TTC baby#1. All tests are normal so it's unexplained infertility.


----------



## Lolisita

Beccaboo - Indeed a very strange feeling,yep twinges and heavy feeling. I don't know what is an averege number of follicles before you start stimming, but at the scan the nurse counted 11 one side and 14 the other...She said that's a good number. 
I never had to DR but taken the pill for 3 weeks so I guess in terms of time it is similar , and I couldn't wait to start stimms!
Yep I feel like I want the next week to start already haha

Nellie - Welcome on board hun! Hope you find all the support you need here.
Not long till your scan   so will u start stimming that day?

I know what you mean, I am trying to explain everything to my mum but don't think she fully understand the whole process. 
Good luck with your cycle x


----------



## Nellie321

Thank you Lolisita! Yes hopefully I'll start stims on 2nd. I'm counting down the days! I defo don't think anyone can fully understand unless they've been thru it themselves. My ma just thought we needed to DTD more and I'd get pregs! If only!

So you've already started stimming? Are you on SP? I was going to switch to SP but they said my AMH wasn't low enough......I hate busurelin. I've had pretty much constant headaches and nausea for 10 days and last night the hot flushes started!! Every hour, on the hour. At least I guess that means it's working hey! 

Good luck to you too x


----------



## Beccaboo

Lolista, Ah yes I guess you had the pill wait whereas Im having the DR wait!
Yes that does sound a good number, I cant remember how many I had but my numbers weren't great. 

Hi Nellie, nice to have another buddy on here. Your cycle journey sounds a bit similar to mine. I have my fx for you that you have a few more eggies this time round. I dont know if any cycle is ever the same so you never know, hopefully you respond better this cycle. Not having many eggs makes me nervous but I guess having that one good quality embroyo is what matters in the long run 
Its funny how drugs have different effects on people isnt it, im on the Burserlin now, only 3 days in mind but if its like last cycle I didnt have any side effects. Hope you start to feel a little better soon, bet the cold just doesnt help.  

My mum keeps saying how miracles can happen and to keep trying! I know she means well but now in my 4th year of trying to make a miracle happen, its takes its toll sometimes when you get all the comments from people that have never been through it. xx


----------



## Lolisita

Nellie - Yes started stimming , today is day 3   I am on a short protocol as I have normal AMH levels. I had terrible headaches for the last 2 days on Gonal F, so know how you feel. Try drinking more water .
Thank you hun x 

Beccaboo -  It is a constant wait going through the treatment ! 
Yes I heard way too many times to relax and enjoy it and it will happen etc we've been trying for 5 years now . I hope we all get our wish soon!


----------



## Nellie321

Hi Beccaboo! You are so lucky not to have had any side effects. I really hope this cycle is the same and you don't get any. Last time I had more headaches and this time I've felt more nauseous so both times have been rubbishy but I don't care so long as I get what we all so desperately want! It's defo scary only getting a few eggs. I'm starting on 450 menopur so I'm hoping it helps my follies grow! And I keep telling myself it only takes one!! Good luck for your cycle x

Lolisita I've been so thirsty I'm constantly drinking but it doesn't always help unfortunately. Just gotta ride it out til I start stims, although last time my side effects carried on! How many days do you stim for on SP? Do you have a date for EC? I forgot to say in my last post but your follie count sounds great x


----------



## Lolisita

Nellie oh I am thirsty too ! Hope you can get rid of the side effects soon. Oh thank you   I think average you would stimm for 10 days but it all depends how the eggies are growing , you can stimm for up to 16 days if need to.
Wow 450,that should make your follies grow!  I am on a low dose of 175iui because of my good AMH levels so they start me off low and then adjust.
I don't have a date for EC yet, but from my calculations it should be sometime end of next week. X


----------



## Rachdav

Hi everyone! 
I've taken the plunge and decided to post on here.....I've never posted on a forum before so I'm a total novice and I really don't understand all the abbreviations! 
Anyway....it'd be great to chat with ladies who are going through the same thing. 
I'm about to start my first 1st cycle of IVF......I start norethisterone on 4th Feb and i have no idea what to expect and I really don't know how I feel about it! Sometimes I'm excited and sometimes scared as hell!! 
Wishing everyone on here all the luck in the world.....fingers are crossed! 

Rach xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi Rachdav, welcome! If you need help with any of the abbreviations just ask.  I'm the same, sometimes excited but other times so anxious. Wishing you lots of luck. 

Lolisita - What is your AMH if you don't mind me asking? I'm with Nellie, wish I was short protocol too, I hate downregging. 

Beccaboo - Fingers crossed you don't get any side effects. DR can be really horrible so it's good if you can escape them. 

Hi Nellie, good luck! I'm with you on buserelin being awful but I've chosen it over prostap this time because I found that even worse. Lots of fluids and rest as much as you can. 

Hi to everyone else too, hope you're all well whichever stage you're at. I'm getting super impatient to start now but at least my pre-downreg scan is only a week tomorrow now.


----------



## biscuitkeeper

Hi everyone, wanted to join for support as things start to get a bit crazy! I hope everyone is well 
I started buserelin (no idea if I spelt that right!) yesterday. I'm on long protocol and due on stimms in about two weeks. I'm so pleased we're finally here. It's been a long slog.
Wishing everyone a very positive outcome!


----------



## Lolisita

Rach & Buscuitkeeper  -welcome girls! Good luck with your cycles!
Rach- I feel the same,  most of the time excited but sometimes feel anxious. Guess that's all part of the journey.

Sarahsuperdork - sure, my AMH is 21.8 
LP does sound long. I can only relate to the pill and that was very annoying.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Welcome biscuitkeeper, good luck with your cycle!

Lolisita mine is 26; my clinic only does long protocol if your AMH is that high. And they make it longer than it need be because they stretch the downreg out for 3 weeks when it only takes 2.


----------



## WobblyTulip

Hello!
Can I join you all? I'm expecting to start down reg end of Feb for a medicated FET.

We had a MMC at 9 weeks in October following a BFP after our first IVF.

Meanwhile it's more tests ahead of starting ... NK biopsy and thrombophilia bloods tomorrow. I also found out my TSH was high and have finally (after what felt like a battle) got the consultant to agree to prescribing thyroxine for me.... 

I'm also going for acupuncture weekly in the run up.

What are others doing to prepare?


----------



## Lolisita

Sarah . I thought if your AMH is high they only use short protocol, I guess every clinic is different and probably will depend on all the other results/blood tests etc
Is it a London clinic ?
Not long till your scan now


----------



## Lolisita

Welcome WobblyTulip   sorry about your mc, best of luck for this cycle!
Apparently acupuncture is very good, but I never tried.
I am taking different supplements like coq10, fish oils,conception multi vitamin, evening primrose oil and eating healthy.


----------



## Beccaboo

Happy Thursday ladies, we are getting there, final stretch to the weekend.

Hi Nellie, Hope you feeling a bit better today. When is your EC date pencilled in for?

Hi Rachdav, welcome to our little buddies board. There is a link to all the abbreviations on here so I will try and find it and post the link for you. It is a very exciting and anxious time. Good luck for your cycle and hope we can offer some support. xx

Hi Sarah, I feel like Im getting off pretty lightly on the DR Burserlin...hope Ive not talked anything up! have you got any days off this week or are you working the weekend shift? Next week will be here before you know it and soon be doing that first injection again  

Biscuitkeeper, welcome, good luck for your cycle.

Hi Wobblytulip, sorry to hear of the mc last year.  Sounds like you are doing lots of tests so hope it helps for next FET round. No acupuncture for me but I always read good things about it. Im taking the COQH10, healthy eatting, drinking lots, reducing caffeine. Still exercise and running but will give up at stimms.

Hi haydan, Hope everything went ok for you yesterday at clinic.  

Daisyboo, hope the injections and the sore spots are not causing you too much pain. When do you fly to Cyprus?

Hi Lollista, Wow maybe EC end of next week for you! whoop. Its all go then! Good luck for the scan tomorrow.

Tashap, Hope you are ok lovely and injections are going well.

Hi mcstamp, jayne, babies and anyone else Im missing.

Injection last night not stingy, and its a bright and beautiful day where I am, just lovely.  (shame Im stuck in an office though!)
Hope you all have a fab day. xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Rachdav, here you go, i think this is the abbreviations link
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0


----------



## Daisyboo1203

I have a low AMH and am on a short protocol. 
I fly to Cyprus on Monday night! Eek!!'


----------



## Lolisita

Beccaboo- It is such a beautiful day eh
Thank you hun. I think once u start stimming the time goes faster. I have a blood test tomorrow actually, my scan should be on Sunday I think. So tomorrow I will be waiting for that important phone call to let me know to either stay on the dose or adjust it.
Haha for me the other way round, it was very stingy as I didn't have time to remove the Gonal F from the fridge 30 min before, so it was very cold. Hopefully today I can get home slightly earlier.

Daisyboo- wow thats so soon! Hope it all goes very well.


----------



## Tashap

Hi Ladies and happy Thursday to you all xxx  

Sorry I have been a bit quiet. How is everyone doing? I have a terrible memory and cant remember what stage everyone is at but I am sending positive baby thoughts to all of you. 

Welcome to the new ladies, I look forward to getting to know you all. 

just a little update from me, I am still waiting to start down regs - this has really been the longest week ever and Monday cant come quick enough - never thought id be wishing a weekend away and a Monday morning to hurry up lol. 


Daisyboo - must be so exciting flying out, how long will you be there? I hope you get some chance to enjoy the sunshine. 

Lots of hugs


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Happy Thursday everyone!

Tashap - I think the wait to start downregging and the downregging itself are the longest periods of time ever, yawn... hope it hurries up for you. 

Daisyboo - Exciting, do you get a little holiday/break time as well?

Beccaboo - It's bright alright but it's cold, I have the door open all day and I might need to resort to gloves indoors soon! I'm working all weekend but I have tomorrow and Monday off so at least I'm off either side of it. 

Lolisita - I'm at Leeds, I think all clinics do things differently yes. It just makes it more confusing for us!

WobblyTulip - We cycled together in September; I'm so sorry to hear of your MC  what was your TSH out of interest? Mine has gone from 3.7 to 2.3 (unmedicated) and my consultant has said I can go ahead with this cycle but I wish it was lower for my peace of mind if nothing else. I read that selenium and iodine can help so I'm eating Brazil nuts already and trying to avoid too much cabbage/broccoli because apparently they disrupt your iodine intake? I'm also taking CoQ10 and I've cut out all alcohol since November to prepare so I'm hoping this will help.


----------



## Lolisita

Sarahsuperdork -Oh Leeds lovely   I am in London.

Girls are you planning on taking the 2 weeks off work after ET ? I will be taking 1 week off and see how it goes. I think doctors suggest to still be active but not to lift anything heavy and not to stress.


----------



## Haydan

afternoon ladies! Happy thursday to you all too  

thanks for asking after me - had a horrible day yesterday - didn't move much off the sofa   
Scratch was ok - what i expected after talking to you lovely ladies that have had it before and the nurse was really nice, could tell she wanted to be a gentle as possible and even gave me a countdown of when to expect the pain which helped me prepare myself lol. and you were right was only a few seconds so very bearable. 
then i got told i had to have a blood test (not that blood tests bother me but i felt id been through enough for one morning lol) when i got home i had to take 2 antibiotics that really knocked me about for a couple hours - went all light headed and had to have a little nap, and then my first DR injection on the evening - was fine but it all just felt like one thing after another yesterday  

feeling better today!   
i should start stimming on the 15th Feb and ec should be w/c 29th!


Welcome to new buddies Mcstamp, WobblyTulip, Nellie321, Rachdav & Biscuitkeeper!   


the whole SP verses LP is so confusing isn't it? and it doesn't help that most clinics operate different so there doesn't seem to be a general rule about it lol. I reckon they all do it on purpose to stop us becoming more knowledgeable on the process than them as i've already learnt so much more on this site and the internet than what i get told by doctors!

Also i did ask about taking aspirin and they actually do have it as an option on my treatment plan but they give me the information and leave me to make the decision - so kind of them! lol. if i do take i don't have to start till the 15th so got some time to think about it.


Sarahsuperdork - i read that about selenium so i try to eat more brazil nuts and pineapple, i went through a phase of looking into loads of different supplements but found i was going a bit crazy so needed to calm down lol - now i just take the Pregnacare conception, bee pollen, loads of fruit and veg, water and protein. see if it makes a difference on this cycle...
Hope your wait to start is over quickly for you x

Tashap - stop wishing my weekend away     hope all goes well for you on Monday x

Lolisita - good luck for you blood test tomorrow x
i would love to take the 2 weeks off work but not really practical for me; i do find it hard to keep my mind on the job though - though i'd prob never leave the house if i didn't have to work during the 2ww  

Beccaboo - glad your injections are going ok   it's not very sunny by me - bright and grey   not sure how that works but it is lol.
i hear you on the well intended mom comments - it's horrible as i know she's desperately sad for us and there's nothing she can do so she just tries to be positive and optimistic which can sometimes be hard to hear.

Daisyboo - how long are you in cyprus for?


Lots of love and baby dust to everyone   xxx


----------



## Haydan

ooh also just to add - DH treated me to a chinese last night and my fortune cookie said "a dream will come true soon" fx my fortunes right


----------



## Beccaboo

Daisyboo, not long to Cyprus at all. Hope you are all packed and sorted. xx

Lolista, hope the blood test goes ok tomorrow. Yes the gonal F injections can be a bit painful with them being so cold. I have always worked my 2ww although I have a desk job so its not very active. I like to think it takes my mind off the wait. This time however, I already had a week holiday (DH's bday) which currently coinsides with the second part of the 2ww. Im looking forward to having the rest and I can test without having to think about coming into work.

Tashap, Monday will soon be here for you to get going. It makes me smile how we all cant wait to start injections! its just another step closer isnt it.

Hi Sarah, I bought some more Brazil nuts today, I just have about 4 a day as a little snack. Hope it helps! 
Lovely you have a friday and monday off.

Hi Haydan, oooh yes that sounds like alot to contend with in one day. I had to take the antibiotics too after the scratch. Glad youve been able to get started with first injection though. I too am starting stimms around the same time, I think its 17th Feb with EC 2nd March so we are very near the same dates. 
What a lovely fortune cookie to receive, fx crossed its right for you too.

xx


----------



## Lolisita

Haydan & Beccaboo Thanks u girls! Up early tomorrow have to be there at 8.30 am...
Haydan- oh my goddness what a day!   Typical isnt it, all had to happen on the same day! Glad you are feeling better today  
Hmm hahaha you made me feel better for taking just 1 week off  

Beccaboo  -  oh that's great that it worked out that well! What an amazing birthday pressie that could be   
Will be getting home earlier today so can take it out of the fridge, so hopefully Gonal F won't sting as much.

I completely forgot to start eating Brazil nuts and drink a glass of pineapple juice. Will be stopping on the way home to get some . Is 4-6 Brazil nuts enough a day ? 

Xx


----------



## Tashap

Hayden:          That sounds like a mega day. Well done you for getting thorough that lot - I'm glad you were treated to a Chinese and what a lovely fortune.  i am not just wishing away the weekend. i want to jump us all forward a month so we can be celebrating a bumper batch of BFP's. 

Beccaboo, its great that you have some time off planned with your DH, and what a great birthday gift you can present him with  

Lolistia,  i have a week planned as sick leave, followed by a week working from home. I have a desk job too but its a pretty stressful job at the local council - i do have  very supportive manager and the policy states that after EC i am  counted under the pregnancy policy so no absence triggers. 

            what is your blood test for? do they usually do them at different times to the scans? How long have you been stim'ing for? 

xx


----------



## Lolisita

Tashap oh that's great that u can work from home, especially if it can get stressful at times. Your manager is very supportive   

I've been stimming for 4 days now. I think they will be checking my Estrogen levels to make sure I dont over stimulate. I've been told I will be closely monitored. 
Yes blood tests and scans are at different times. They usually do the blood tests early in the morning and scans late mornings / lunch time.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Tashap - I know what you mean wishing time away, I try not to do it because we have a DS who is growing so quickly (I wish I could stop time with him) but I can't help thinking it would be nice if I could skip to the end of March.

Lolisita - I think 4 brazil nuts a day is considered a good amount. I haven't had any pineapple juice; what's that for? I've heard people talk about it before but it's something I've not tried. I'll be taking two weeks off in total from EC, which should take me up to OTD. I'm a retail manager so I spend my whole day on my feet (I walk about 5-7 miles on an average working day) and I'd rather not have the stress of it either. Thankfully my area manager is supportive.

Haydan - That's a great fortune  everything crossed. I love a good Chinese too. Glad your scratch went well and that you're feeling better today.

Does anyone else have some weight to lose? I'm working really hard at it but still treating myself a little so I don't feel deprived!


----------



## Jbarton

Hi all,
I hope its not to late to join your group.

I start IVF with ICSI again soon, I have my baseline scan on the 19th Feb but seem to be having a break out bleed from pill at the moment so I'm unsure if this will make a difference. All meds arrived today so feeling very nervous!
We have been TTC for 6 years now and this is our second round of IVF as had a BFN in May 2013 and decided to get married in 2015 and try again this year so fingers crossed. 

I'm a lot more realistic this time round and have decided not to tell anyone we are doing it as I got myself too involved last time in thinking it will 100% work..... having to go and tell all our friends and family it didn't was awful!

Lots of love and babydust xxxx


----------



## Lolisita

Good morning everyone! 
Just had my blood test,so now will be waiting for a phone call from the nurse this afternoon.

Sarahsuperdork - Pineapple contains bromelain which is suppose to help with implantation just like Brazil nuts. 
You meant to eat the core itself but a glass of fresh pineapple juice is good too. You can drink pineapple juice until ET not after as that could cause the uterus to contract.
We'll done for losing weight,  it can't be easy while going through the treatment!

Welcome Jbarton,  hope it is a successful cycle for you  
None of my fiends know about my treatment as I prefer to keep it private. 

Xx


----------



## Daisyboo1203

I fly to Cyprus on Monday, yikes!!! So probably have scan on Tuesday. This will be day 10 of cycle. I will be there 11 days in all so they judge when to do egg collection and transfer. 
I will get a break....planning to do sweet nothing!! 😄😄😄😄.
I live in Hong Kong so this is the Chinese New Year holidays.

I have to apologise in advance, I am crap at doing personal messages, mainly cos I'm usually doing these messages on my phone so I don't know how to look back at the past messages to comment on, unless I write notes. It doesn't mean I'm not thinking of you all, honest!!!  Perhaps I'll try to do better while I'm chilling out in Cyprus, thinking of loading up my laptop with stuff to watch so I am sure I can send better messages from laptop. 

And welcom Jbarton!! I understand what you mean about not telling anyone, I'm being more vague this time.


----------



## Daisyboo1203

What is the blood test going to tell you, lolisita? It is hormone levels?


----------



## WobblyTulip

Hello! 
Sarahsuperdork - lovely to see my old cycle buddie on here too! When do you start down reg? You asked about TSH - mine was 3.7 and low T4 also so will be starting 50mg thyroxine as soon as my gp gets the prescription done

Hello to everyone else too! Just a short one this morning as am getting ready to go to the clinic for an NK biopsy combined with endo scratch plus a whole load more bloods (thrombophilia tests). Hope that we rule a few more things out now before next FET. The joys of already having autoimmune disease (am coeliac)...

Hayden - saw u had a scratch yesterday - my clinic didn't say anything about antibiotics - just to take painkillers before I turn up. How was yours?

Still feeling quite sad about our MMC last year - any ladies got good tips on keeping positive going into a new cycle?

Also I'm looking for a good omega 3 and vitamin d3 supplement (need min 1000 ui). Have heart Lionheart omega 3 oil is good and also the vitamin d3 sprays. Any recommendations ladies?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Welcome Jbarton, wishing you lots of luck with your cycle. 

WobblyTulip - I'm not sure on my T4 (I was just told it was "normal") but my TSH has gone down on its own so I hope that's enough. I'm wondering if eating better has helped because my original test was done the week before Christmas! I should start next week; I'm being scanned on Thu (CD20) to check there's no cysts but should be all good to go on Fri. 

Good luck with your appointment today  hope the scratch isn't too bad. I think it's hard to pick yourself up after any sort of hurdle in this process; when it comes to tips I'm not sure I have any other than to focus on the end goal and look after yourself mentally as well as physically - whatever works for you. Whether that's an early night, a long bath, popcorn and a film etc. 

Daisyboo - Hope you enjoy the break, as stressful as this process is! 

Lolisita - Thanks for the pineapple info, I'd heard so much conflicting info on it that I've always avoided it just in case. I think I'll get some today. I've also read that cranberries are a good source of iodine and that can help with thyroid problems so I might get some cranberry juice as well. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Lolisita

Daisyboo - aw you are a sweetie! you must be so excited for your trip to Cyprus! 
Yes the blood test is to check my Estrogen levels and to adjust the dose accordingly.

WobblyTulip - Good luck with your scratch procedure today!
I know what you mean darling, I also suffered a MMC not long ago and it was the most heartbreaking experience ever  I know that I will still be anxious even if I get my Bfp.
Talking to my friends and family helped me to feel more positive.

I am taking Wilsey's finest Wild Alaskin fish oil, I got it from a health shop and apparently it is one of the best fish oil you can get. It is made in Canada.


----------



## Lolisita

Sarahsuperdork - I am drinking just a small glass of pure pineapple  juice and will be stopping the day before EC.
I am guessing Brazil nuts you can eat even after ET?
Oh didn't know that about Cranberry juice, good idea!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello ladies,

Hi Wobblytulip, hope your time at the clinic today goes smoothly and good luck for the scratch.
I took two paracetamol before the scratch but then my clinic gave me 4 antibiotics to take afterwards just incase of infection. Im not sure this is what every clinic does but they may well give you some afterwards. xx

Hi lolista, glad youve had your blood test done and hope results are good. I too heard that pineapple juice is good before but not after ET.

Hi Jbarton, all the best for this cycle. Do you feel like taking the break between has been good? Im on 3rd round now and its been pretty much one after the other with just a little break between to get AF's back to normal. I havent told many people, just didnt want people asking me all the time how treatment is going, plus if Im sucessful Id rather keep it quiet until the 12 week scan like a 'normal pregnancy'!

daisyboo, thats a nice long break in Cyprus, I hope the sun shines for you. I always think the sun makes a huge difference with everything! xx

Hi sarah, I think the odd little treat cant be bad if you are being healthy most of the time. Im quite petite so dont have anything to lose but I do find on the injections it can make me a little bloated so I try and eat heathly and away from foods that I know will make me bloated.

Tashap, I say make the most of the days off if work dont mind you taking them. I have EC and the day after off which work just let me have as they are supportive too. 

Im with you Wobblytulip on feeling sad about m/c. My official due date would have been today so feeling it a little bit. I should have been waddling around and on mat leave by now.  
I might light a little candle tonight in rememberance  Anyway, its friday at least, now thats a nice happy thought. 
xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Sending you lots of love today Beccaboo  happy Friday.


----------



## katiebear

Hi everyone what a roller coaster this is, please could I join you? I am one week in to stimms had first foll scan today and feel deflated.. Only have 7.. On right none on left... 6 are 10mm one 13... Just feel let down by the left .. Anyone else had a lazy ovary?? Look at me whittling.. Could be worse could of had none... Wishing us all positive cycles.... Xx


----------



## Nellie321

Lolisita – wow, I hadn’t realised just how short SP is – not long for you to wait at all. I was on 150IU last time and they increased me to 450 for the last 3 days and I still only got my 3 follies. I’m classed as a poor responder and I have low egg reserve so that’s why they are starting me on 450 this time – scary but hopefully it helps! x

Hi Rachdav – I know exactly how you feel and I think a mix of excitement and sheer fear is about right! It took me ages to learn all the abbreviations and there are still some I have to google so if unsure, ask away, I’m sure between the ladies on here someone will know! Good luck with your first cycle x

Hi Sarah! I can’t believe anything could be worse than busurelin! I feel for you hun as the side effects are truly awful. I'm glad it’s the weekend, I have nothing planned so am gonna rest lots. Good luck for your cycle x

Hi Biscuitkeeper! Good luck with your cycle hun! 

Welcome Wobblytulip. So sorry for your loss and good luck with your cycle x

Beccaboo I'm still feeling rotten – this cold will not let go! Still I'm 17 injections down! Scan is next Tuesday and EC pencilled for 15/02. Glad last nights injection wasn’t too stingy – hope the rest are the same for you! x

Hi Daisyboo, Tashap and Haydan – I am super confused now about SP vs LP – my AMH is 9 (should be 18-20 for my age) and my clinic said if it was around 2 or 3 I would be on SP but as it was 9 they wanted me to do LP again – very confusing!

Hi Jbarton and Katiebear – I only had 3 follies on the left on my last attempt – nothing on the right and this time around I have a 3cm cyst on the right which I am hoping has gone by my next scan. Remember it only takes one! Good luck for your cycle x

I've not been on here for a couple of days and am struggling to keep up with all the posts! Sorry if I have missed anyone off. Wishing all you lovely ladies a happy weekend and all the luck in the world and I'm hoping as I get to know you all better, my memory improves and I have more time to pop on here!   xx


----------



## katiebear

Hi Nellie 321, thank you for your reply, I have snapped out of my down from this morning and am chuffed at how my follies are doing on the right... Just didn't expect the left to be doing nothing.. After a emergency op in Nov for a large hydro to be removed along with my fall tubes.. But one thing is for sure u never know what is going to happen on this journey, it's great that we're all here supporting eachother. Good luck on ur cycle Nellie 321, and all u other lovely ladies that are on this cycle. Xxx


----------



## Tashap

Evening Lovely ladies, 

I hope you are all doing good. 

Lolisita - How was the blood test, did they make any changes to your meds? its great they are keeping a close eye on you. xx

Sarahsuperdork - How old is your DS? it must be really hard to manage both tx and a little one. 

i am suposed to be losing weight, but really struggling tbh. i lost 8st on the Cambridge diet to get the treatment ( dropped from BMI 52 to 33) but now I'm having carbs/fruit etc its just going up pretty quickly. i hope they don't weigh me. If this round isn't successful I'm going to take some time out and get the rest of the weight off. well done on being so focused, how did/are you doing it? Please share some tips xxx 

Barton - Welcome and congratulations on your marriage. x 

Daisyboo1203 - You must be so excited now about flying off. I hope you get lots of rest and relaxation, i have to say i do like the sound of treatment abroad and getting a little holiday treat at the same time. Can i ask why your not having your treatment in HK? Happy Chinese new year btw xx without sounding like a worried old lady, will you let us know you have arrived safely xxx 

WobblyTulip - how are you feeling, sounds like you had a big day today. I hope your okay and being well looked after. 

Beccaboo - sending you lots of hugs   what i lovely idea of lighting a candle. xxx 

katiebear - welcome and i am sorry you haven't had a great result today, glad you are feeling better. i hope the other ovary catches up and the 7 you have may produce the best eggs, as Nellie321 says it only takes one. Sending you positive thoughts 

Nellie321 - im also confused about the SP/LP, i don't know why i am on long i guess i should have asked and have no idea about my AMH.... I'm sure they know what is best so will stab when they say, and turn up for my dildocam dates when required. It does feel very much out of my control, i feel that may be a good thing right now. 

Sorry if i have missed anyone and have a wonderful friday evening.


----------



## Gembo0802

Hi Ladies, I would like to join if that's okay?

I started Stims on Tuesday. This is my 2nd cycle after having to abandon the 1st due to under stimulation, which was devastating as I naively thought I would at least get to ec  

I've got my next scan on Tuesday and quite nervous about under stimulating again! I do feel different to last time, feeling twinges etc... 

Wishing everyone the best of luck with their cycles xx


----------



## VicvicW

Hi everyone, can I join please?

I start DR on Sunday with EC pencilled in for around 2nd March. 

This is our first cycle and I'm terrified. I have no idea what to expect


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi katiebear, aww don't worry yourself too much if it was your first scan. When's the next one? There is more time for some growth still. I had follies on each side but not as many as you have on one. It only takes that one egg. Keep us updated on scan progress lovely. Xx

Hi Nellie, boo to that cold.  17 is a good few injections down, good work, I'm on number 5! 
I hope you have a lovely weekend. 

Hi Tashap, well done with the 8st weight loss, that's amazing.  I lit my candle this evening. Xx

Hi gembo, I hope this go is a much more successful round for you. I too on my first go just thought I would get to EC, get eggs and get to ET, never realised how it can fail at any step! That's what makes it so nerve racking this time round. Think positively though, fx crossed this is our time. Xx

Hi vicvic, good luck on your first cycle. My EC is also pencilled in for 2nd March, would be lovely if we were EC buddies. Xx

Haydan, hope you are well. Xx

Wobblytulip, how was your appointments today, how was the scratch. I hope you came home and relaxed on the sofa afterwards, maybe with a yummy treat! Xx

Sarah, thanks lovely for your post. Feeling better now, it was just two things that made me feel down today, now to focus on this cycle ahead! Xx

Afm, I do my injections at 7ish, tonight I forgot, I only just remembered at 9pm! Can't believe I forgot, never happened before. I know it doesn't have to be exactly the same time every night but I panicked all the same. I'm so routine and if I do them at 7 I like to keep with that time! I might start setting an alarm on phone. Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi and welcome Vicvic, Gembo and katiebear! Good luck with your cycles. 

Tashap - DS is 21 months, not always easy cycling with a toddler but we are truly blessed to have him so I try very hard not to let having treatment affect him. It's hard not to wish away time when you're waiting to cycle but he's growing so fast and I'm trying to focus on him in the meantime. I know how lucky we are to have had a successful cycle.

Losing weight is so hard but you've done an amazing job already! I'm doing it by not dieting; no foods are banned, I don't restrict myself at all. I just try to eat a bit less and move a bit more. If I want to eat something higher calorie than normal, I make sure I go for a longer walk to burn it off. I find it easier this way because I don't ever want to binge (because I don't restrict myself) and it encourages me to get out there and do some exercise. I don't count calories but I do have a Fitbit to track my heart rate and steps. I've been losing 1-2lb a week, which is good because it's more sustainable for me long term. If you want to lose a little more a little faster, making substitutes can help; protein for carbs is a good one because protein fills you for longer and often means you eat less over the course of the day. Don't cut carbs out altogether, but make protein the bulk of your meal rather than the other way around. For breakfast I often have bacon and eggs, for example, but no bread/toast. Or I'll have two eggs, one toast instead of two toast.


----------



## Lolisita

Beccaboo, Tashap - Thanks for asking girls. I actually went in the hospital to find out the results, well I was near by   my phone was dying so I was worried I would miss the call! Anyway the results are good, and I am staying on the same dose until Monday when I will have another blood test and scan. Omg already nervous for the scan!

Tomorrow I have to get up at 6am for my Cetrotide injection, I am sooo scared haha the niddle is like twice the lengh of Gonal F pen..

Beccaboo- You should definitely light a candle, we did that too. 

Katiebear- Welcome hun. You still got some time for them to grow, wishing u luck !

Nellie - I know! It is going so fast now that I started stimming, can't believe it is next week already! ( if all goes well ) 
Higher dose should hopefully help you to grow more lovely eggies  

Tashap - I am really into my healthy eating so have lots of tips to share if you like   The most important thing for losing weight is having a orion of protein with every meal as that will kept you fuller for longer, so fish,chicken, cottage cheese  ( 30 grams per 300gr pot) eggs. Snack on fruits and nuts , even dry fruits will help with a sweet tooth.
One of my favourite meals is a grilled spicy chicken salad made with salad leaves(rocket,spinach, watercress etc), tomatoes, red peppers, avocado and feta cheese or grilled goat cheese nom nom 

Gembo, vicvic Welcome   Good luck with your cycle! 

Gembo-  It is a good sign that you feeling twinges this time. 

VicVic - You can get lots of support and advice on here from all the lovely girls.

Beccaboo - I know what you mean, I like to do my injection exactly on time too. However don't worry that you were late today, as the nurse told me 1 hour or so either side is not a problem. X

Sarahsuperdork - Did you manage to get some cranberry juice ?


----------



## biscuitkeeper

Wow tashap, that is a lot of weight to lose! Well done to you. I had to lose 2 stone, but in truth I knew this and I actually feel better for it. No denying it's a bloody hard slog though. 
Hi gembo! I know exactly how you feel. I assumed the main stumbling block would be the eggs not sticking, never thought I'd never even get that far. I am full of positivity for this one (or faking it!), plus they are putting my dosage up. Very good luck! I start stimms in two weeks. 
Hi Vic! You have ec due week after me. Be ready for a rollercoaster!
Beccaboo I forgot my injection tonight too. I was out shopping! Rock and roll lifestyle - not even something interesting! 
Good luck Lolisita with your injection. Let us know how you get on. I'm not minding stabbing myself with the current needles, but nervous with the later ones!
AFM: 4 days into down reg. Impatient! By the way my nurse told me there was research to say drining a pink of whole milk a day can improve quality of eggs. I'm not doing some crazy ivf diet but I figure I can manage that  Have a lovely night ladies and apologies if I've missed anyone x


----------



## Lolisita

Buscuitkeeper -  thanks hun. Apparently Cetrotide also stings a lot   gosh and all that at 6am...
Wooho. Do you know when u start stimming? ( sorry not sure if u mentioned it before ) 
Oh I hate whole milk, I don't think I can get myself to drink it


----------



## Daisyboo1203

I didn't find cetrotide to sting at all. It was a welcome relief after getting big red welts from menogon


----------



## WobblyTulip

Morning ladies! Hope you are all looking forward to a lovely weekend 

Tashap - wow sounds like you've done amazingly to lose so much weight. I think the important thing now is during down reg and stimms to eat as healthily as you can. You'll find it good to eat more protein too whilst eggs are growing - I ate an avocado a day during stimms which gives healthy fats and protein.

Lolisita - how was it? probably best not to get worked up over the needles - it's go to go in!! personally I found it best to do all the jabs myself last time - the only one I let DH do gave me a huge bruise! Thanks for the fish oil recommendation

Beccaboo - huge hugs to you. Did you light a candle? I think we will do the same when we get to what would have been our due date too. It's so important to remember our angel babies as well as hope for a live birth in our upcoming cycles

welcome Vicvic, Gembo and katiebear - hope you're all doing well 

Gembo - hope they get the dosages perfect for you this time - it's all a bit of trial and error I think with the first cycle. The Drs can learn a lot though and change things for the next one. This is such a patience waiting and hoping game ....

Vicvic - any questions just ask! The ladies on here are lovely and supportive. You're not on your own. I was a newbie last time and I've learnt so much from others as well as my own journey. 

Katiebear - rooting for you! I had a different experience 28 follicles and 15 eggs collected last time and I can tell you having two huge bunches of grapes inside is damn uncomfortable!! I found EC and the few days after really quite sore! As others have said its about getting enough to fertilise and to transfer. Not everyone gets to blast stage - if u have less than 5 or 6 fertilised they may transfer at day 2 or 3 as there's quite a steep drop off then as to how many continue to survive to day 5

Daisyboo - hope all goes well in Cyprus x


Nellie321 - thanks for the welcome - looks like you cycled same time as me for Ivf#1. Let's hope the outcome is good for both of us this time round 

Sorry if I've missed anyone - it's hard to scroll back on your phone!

My biopsy and endoscratch went well yesterday. Was a bit sore after but no resting on sofa as I had work to do - thankfully I was able to work the rest of the day from home. Apparently it takes 4-6 weeks to get the NK results so hoping I can still start down reg end of Feb and that results are back in 4 weeks. They don't want me to start down reg until they have them in case I need to start taking prednisolone. I also had 7 (!!) tubes of blood taken for the full thrombophilia screen. The nurse was lovely but took ages as she had to ring the lab to check what tubes to use. So hopefully we'll have results on that next week. Started taking thyroxine this morning. The fertility clinic wrote to my gp to request the drugs and they have been passive aggressive - says 'take as per fertility clinic advice - no diagnosis of hypothyroidism'.  That's because NICE only treat when you're above TSH of 5 yet American endocrine society say it should be 0.1 - 2.5 for first trimester and conception. Grr. Still at least I got the drugs and for free too as I still have a maternity exemption certificate from my last pregnancy (if you miscarry you still get to keep it).

Have a great Saturday everyone!


----------



## Daisyboo1203

Tashap, I am not having treatment in Hong Kong because it is against the law here for doctors to treat unmarried people with IVF. A archaic law that no one has bothered to change. It is even illegal for me to go overseas for treatment, but really!! How the hell do they think they can police that or tell someone what that can do in another country!! 
Luckily I have found a doctor that gives me the meds I need when I am not going to the uk first to collect meds. He is not treating me or prescribing my meds. He just issues the meds on the prescription from Cyprus. 

I think this law will be changed soon as it is being investigated for discrimination, and also I think the doctors are ****** off at losing business overseas


----------



## Lolisita

Hello girls. How is everyone doing today?

Literally omg! The cetrotide injection was awful! It wasn't the needle itself at all,but the medicine. As soon as I started injecting it I felt really sick, pins and needles in my head and I nearly fainted! Had to call for my hubby as I couldn't even see properly   everything went dark...I am not even exaggerating! I have no idea why I felt that way but I am dreading tomorrow already... Maybe because it was very early and I haven't eaten...

WobblyTulip - Oh yes  I prefer to do the injections myself too as I can control what I am doing / feeling. 

Xx


----------



## Nellie321

Happy Saturday ladies!  

Tashap you really made me chuckle with 'dildocam'!! So much of this is out of our control, we just have to go with the flow. I just focus on my next appointment and try not to worry about the rest! Huge congrats on the weight loss hun, that's incredible! x

Hi Gembo! Sorry your last cycle had to be abandoned. I hope you respond better this time. Have they upped your meds? I was a poor responder last cycle so this time they are starting me on the highest dose of Menopur. Going from 150 to 450 is scary tho!! Twinges are a good sign something is happening in there! Fx for you x

Hi Vicvic! The fear is understandable. There are lovely ladies on this thread who have been through this before so any questions, feel free to ask. Good luck x

Beccaboo don't worry about missing your injection. Last cycle I was told to take mine in the morning but on scan days I had to wait till after in case they needed to adjust my dose, I had about 6 scans during treatment, all at different times so my injections varied by up to 5 hours on some days and my hospital said that was ok. Now I'm doing them at night and I've set an alarm on my phone. If I didn't I'd forget! Sending you big hugs hun. Did you light a candle? We'll defo be doing the same in May x

Lolisita I'm glad your results were good. How did the injection go this morn? x

Wobblytulip I can't believe you worked after all that yesterday! I had a pretty horrific scratch and spent the rest of the day curled up in a ball with a heat pad! I really hope you get good results and can start DR at end of Feb. Fx this is our cycle x

Daisyboo that law defo needs a reform! I'm glad you've found a doctor to help you and I hope your treatment goes well in Cyprus and you have some time to relax and enjoy the sunshine x 

If I've missed anyone, I hope you're all doing ok x 

Afm 18 needles down and scan is Tuesday and I can't wait. I'm truly miserable on busurelin. 13 straight days of nausea and headaches and three nights of hot flushes   and a head cold! I now keep snapping at DH for NOTHING, then bursting into tears because I know I'm being a tit. Damn these hormones grrrrrrr!!!!!!!! At least it's the weekend. I hope you all have a lovely weekend, whatever you're up to x


----------



## Daisyboo1203

Lolisita, I am the most phobic about needles and just did a stingy cetrotide. 
Lie down (allegedly you can't faint lying down, but. I have done it after an injection years ago), put some music on or the telly to take your mind off it! Ice after 
Good luck! Xxx and let us know how it goes


----------



## Lolisita

Nellie - It is awful when hormones playing up! Hope you feel better and can get rid of the side effects soon. X

Daisyboo -  I don't mind needles, although cetrotide needle is not very pleasant.
Good idea , will try doing it laying down tomorrow, not sure how it will work out tho as I won't have as much control of my hand  
Thanks hun xx


----------



## gymrunner

Hello
Please can I join? First I icsi, started spray today.


----------



## mcstamp

Hello everyone!  It's really interesting how different everyone's treatment plan and experience of the IVF is.  I'm glad I'm on SP as I don't like the sound of all the DR one bit.  I'm day 6 of stims now and apart from having a stinking cold and being knackered from the 5am alarm to get to the hospital this morning I'm doing ok  (it is the downside of living in the back of beyond!)  
Beccaboo I think forgetting injections may be a 3rd round thing- as I also forgot last night as I was busy nattering to a friend about IVF of all things.  I couldn't imagined having done that on the first round !

I really wanted to tell no one about any of this and have it as a private thing between me and DH.  But that plan failed badly as there were too many commitments that I was pulling out of and I wasn't comfortable making something up or having people think I was lazy!  So now the world and his dog knows and I feel good for it, Is nothing to be ashamed of and apart from my misogynistic fellow scout leader everyone has been great.  It gave me and my work colleagues a good laugh last week when everyone was waiting for my AF to arrive so we could work out staffing for the next few weeks (they are all female!)    

In terms of 'prep' I take Zita West vital DHA, which is a pre conception supplement as recommended by my acupuncturist.  Acupuncture has definitely helped lessen the side effects of medication,  plus I think it helps me to feel like I've got some control over my treatment ether than just sitting back and taking it.  

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi ladies, hope you all having fab Saturday's. 😀

Hi Sarah, I think your healthy eating and just moving a bit more and eating less is a great plan. You never want to feel like you're depriving yourself with little treats that you enjoy. I think we put ourselves through too much to not be able to enjoy a little of what you fancy now and again.  
Hope work is going well today and hope it's nearly hometime for you. 

Lollista, your ceritode injection sounds awful.  That's not one I take so can't offer any advice. I'm not sure whether to say tomorrow's will be better because you know what's coming or would make you more anxious about it. I really hope tomorrow's isn't as bad. Xx maybe it is because you took it on an empty stomach. What time do you have to take it? Xx

Biscuit keeper and mcstamp, oops to us forgetting injections last night! I've set an alarm on my phone tonight  I've heard the tip about whole milk, I'm not a fan of milk so not sure I can drink it but I do tend to blend in up with a banana and protein powder like a shake, I usually have it after I've done an early morning run. 

Hi Nellie, I did light a candle yesterday evening? I thought it was a nice little remembers be of my little bean that didn't make it and made me feel better that I'd done it. Aww I'm so sorry the burserlin is just awful for you. You've done so well though with 18 injections in, you're nearing the end lovely. Xx

Hi daisyboo, interesting what you say about the law in HK. No wonder you going abroad to have it. Hope you all packed and ready to go...exciting. Xx

Hi gymrunner, welcome and good luck for your cycle. Is the spray instead of injections? Are you DR?

Hi mcstamp, there seems to be so many types of cycle treatments doesn't there! Confuuuusssssing! 😀
I've always thought of acupuncture but I just don't like needles! Haha. I do a lot of yoga, running at the minute which Helps my mood I think. I know it's not acupuncture but I think anything that helps de-stress is a good thing. Hope your cold goes soon. Xx

Hello everyone else I haven't mentioned. I'm currently cooking up some nice picky bits for film night on the sofa. I've made some hummous too so it's all healthy picky bits. Not sure on the film yet. Oh and injections! Xx


----------



## Lolisita

Welcome gymrunner! 

Mcstamp - wow we are the same timing wise   I am also on SP and day 6 of stimms!  
Where is your clinic? I am guessing you started cetrotide this morning, hope it is not as bad for you.

Beccaboo - I do that injection at 6 am,so yes I done it on an empty stomach, tomorrow I will try to eat a banana before that. Also will ask my hubby to supervise in case I faint again. I love Gonal F now in comparestment haha xx 
Oh I love healthy snacky bits in front of telly. Mmm hummus and toasted pitta bread. What film did u end up watching?  X


----------



## Becci86

Hi there, completely new to this. Starting my 1st icsi Bureselin injection next week. Would like to be added please. Any tips?


----------



## Daisyboo1203

Beccaboo, what are you having instead of cetrotide? I thought that was an essential injection.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Cetrotide must be a short protocol drug; I've never had it, but then I've always downregged. 

Hi and welcome Becci, good luck with your cycle! We might be on a similar timescale, I'm due to start my buserelin on Friday. My best tip would be to look after yourself, whatever that involves for you. Take some time for yourself every day (hot bath, early night, favourite TV programme, short walk etc) to do whatever you enjoy. The physical part of this is stressful sometimes but the mental part is hardest, I find. 

Lolisita - Hope your injection went better today. Short protocol really is short, you'll be having EC very soon!

mcstamp - I was the same when writing rotas at work; the three colleagues I spend the most time with are female so we had a good laugh about the rota depending on when I got my period. 

Hi gymrummer, welcome and good luck. 

Nellie - Nearly Tuesday now, you're almost there! Downregging is truly awful, I've told my friends that I've seen the future (menopause!) and it's not good. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all having a great weekend. I realised this morning that while I'd read everyone's updates at work yesterday, I didn't actually reply. I'm looking forward to my day off tomorrow and then it's only a few days until I know whether I can start or not.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi lollista, how was the injection this morning? Thought about you early on as I got up at silly o clock for a run with my dad. Hope no fainting and it was a lot better than yesterday's attempt. Enjoyed film night and we watched a Film called non stop, an action/thriller we had recorded. It was ok, just nice to chill out. Picky eats were good though! Xx

Hi daisyboo, yes I'm on LP with DR so I'm just burserlin at the moment then I take a mix of gonal f for stimms plus burserlin. Xx

Hi Becci86, good luck for your cycle. It's a roller coaster of a journey but just take each step as it comes and like Sarah says, make time for yourself and do some Nice and fun things so it's not always about the IVF. We need some fun just to stop us going a little crazy with it all I reckon! Xx

I hope you can get started This week  Sarah like you plan, that's only a few days away. You've been patiently waiting so want it all to go to plan for you. 

Hello everyone's else. Been for my early morning run, got my dad out with me this morning. Yoga later on and chills inbetween! Xx


----------



## Nellie321

Welcome gymrunner and Becci. My advice is to take it a day at a time, rest if you feel tired and as other ladies have said, do something you enjoy so it's not all about ivf as it can consume you. Good luck for your cycles x

Lolisita your injection sounds hideous! I really hope this mornings was better. Not long til EC!! x

Hi mcstamp! I looked into acupuncture but was too scared it might mess up my ivf?! Crazy when I know it's meant to help!! I hope your cold goes soon. I'm just getting over a head cold. You must be getting close to EC? 

Hi Sarah. Not long til you find out if you can start. Fx you can. Haha I've said the same. Menopause is gonna be a *****!! I hope you enjoy your day off x

Beccaboo I feel very lazy reading about your run and yoga! I didn't get up until 11!! I blame the hot flushes keeping me up all night! I've been told I can't exercise as I wasn't doing any before treatment so I can't start now which is frustrating as it was one of my NY resolutions. Your film night and picky bits sounds lovely!! After a very emotional day yesterday, DH took me out for dinner to cheer me up. It was just what I needed x

Hello to everyone else. I hope you are all having a lovely Sunday xx


----------



## Lolisita

Hello girls   hope you are all having a lovely Sunday afternoon! It feels like Spring in London today!

Beccaboo welcome and good luck with your cycle! 

Sarah, Beccaboo, Nellie - Thank you girls for asking! It was much better today, I had a banana and a glass of pineapple juice 15 min before and felt ok after  the injection   yay!

Sarahsuperdork- I hope you can start really soon, it is so hard to be patient isn't it .

Beccaboo - It is so sweet of you to think about me this morning   Glad you enjoyed your film, it is so nice to relax at the weekend. Wow you are a gym bunny! I really need to start doing some kind of exercise soon maybe swimming or pilates. Xx

Nellie - omg I know it is not long till EC at all if all goes well that is !
Aw how lovely! I love it when my hubby takes me out for dinner  

Tomorrow I am off to the hospital for a scan and a blood test. So nervous about scan! 

Xx


----------



## Myxini

It's not even February, and you people have got to page 17?!  I apologise for not reading everything that's been going on here, but I don't have it in me! I've been keeping away on purpose until tonight, to reduce any amount of obsessing I do. But I've just had my first Buserelin injection, so some amount of obsession is bound to creep in sooner or later anyway. 

I'm having my second medicated FET and feeling calm and positive about things _at the moment_. I've been trying to organise more distractions for myself this time. Starting a new six week course tomorrow, which will give me something to do, and we're planning a mini-break during the 2WW.

I'll start to catch up with the rest of you from now on, and wishing everyone a good, positive treatment ahead...


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Nellie, hope you enjoyed your lay in.  I'm always up early, such a morning person, evenings not so good!  
I hope your evening dinner out was lovely. Xx

Hi lollista, glad the injection was much better today.  how many of these do you need to have? 
I've only got a few weeks left of exercise as I give up at stimms, EC and 2ww. It's tough as such a big part of my me time and a big social thing for me when I see my gym buddies but all for a good cause.  
Good luck tomorrow for the scan. Xx

Hi myxini, I saw you post on page 1. We must be a chatty bunch!  Well done on that first burserlin injection. Good luck for the FET and you don't have to go through the whole EC part again.  good work on starting a course and a mini break is a good idea. What's the course you are doing? Xx

Sarah, enjoy your day off tomorrow. Back to work for me. 

Hope youve all done some nice things this weekend. Lots of positive vibes as we go into another week, another week closer to what I hope are positive outcomes for us all. Xx


----------



## VicvicW

Crikey how do all you ladies keep up with everything lol 

Well this morning I had my first bruseline injection. The injection itself was fine, itched a bit afterwards but hardly felt the needle. I've had some crampy feelings this evening, like Im due on. 

What at people's top survival tips for getting through this process, especially psychologically 

I'm enjoying reading all you progress updates xxx


----------



## Myxini

Beccaboo - Thanks. I'm glad to give stimms and EC a miss, yes. We have eleven frosties left at the moment (although only day 3 ones)  I'm a morning person too, often up from 5 am these days. I can't say I have your exercise energy though, unfortunately!

VicvicW - I think lots of self-care, rest and a bit of pampering go a long way. Put those feet up and relax with a hot water bottle and a cuppa - hopefully served by someone else... I see a counsellor myself, which is a huge help for me, but of course not something everyone needs to do! For me it's also been good that I have a couple of friends who are aware of the treatments and how they're going and are supportive (even though a bit clueluess at times). I think I would struggle if I had to keep it all a secret. And then there's distraction... I don't have a proper regular job, but I assume that would be a good distraction for most? That's why I'm trying to schedule some stuff for myself, just to give myself something else to think about in the middle of all of this.


----------



## Lolisita

Myxini - Haha we chat a lot   nice to hear fom you! Woohoo for starting!

Beccaboo - thanks hun! I have one Cetrotide injection a day, and I think it is 6-7 days in total.
Oh maybe you can still try going there but do really light exercise like yoga or swimming ? Yay for a new week!

Vicviv- Well done for your first injection   It terms of survival tips. I think definitely try to do something  for yourself everyday, take time to relax and get support on FF  

Xx


----------



## Lolisita

Good morning girls! Hope you are having a nice morning!

I just had the first scan and a blood test. So the lining is looking good and I have 25 follicles one side and 11 the other, and today is day 8 of stimms   She also found one follicle mature, so she said I will probably loose this one.
The nurse said it is quite a lot, so I am definitely responding well to the drugs but obviously high at risk of ohss. 
I am so worried now   I am drinking lots of water, don't know what else I can do. Eh...

Xx


----------



## mcstamp

Hi Girls.  We;; I'm sitting in Starbucks- which is my guilty pleasure as I've just had day 8 scan and am now killing time before the train home comes.  Lolista I'm at St Mary's in Manchester and we must be at the same stage!  I tend to move pretty quickly but at scan this morning my follicles are growing nicely but I'm not ready for EC yet. I've one more early morning scan on Wed and they think I'll be good to go after then! How are you progressing? 

Beccaboo you are going to have stop talking about running.   I am a runner also but am being super sensible at the mo because of this stinky cold (although I have to admit I feel to poorly to run!)  I've struggled with this horrid virus since October (the last cycle) and it seems every time I feel a bit better I go out for gentle run or a swim and then I'm poorly again.  So very frustrated and don't feel a bit like myself,  and like you running keeps me feeling sane.  So you can only imagine... !  
VicViv, I agree with the others.  I like to treat the iVF as a bit of me time.. all that lying down with the 'willy camera', time spent on jabbing your belly and your arms, what could be better!  But in all seriousness I give myself something gentle and relaxing to do, I don't run during the time from EC- 2ww so give myself a little craft project and do lots of walking.  My little projects remind me of the last 2 cycles though, paper daisy chains round the mirror and a driftwood heart,  not sure what to make this time though- I've got a kitchen to paint but think that may be too strenuous!


----------



## mcstamp

Crossed in Cyberspace Lolista!  Sounds good, but keep a lookout for OHSS I'm always paranoid about it. Don't they think its more risk after EC?


----------



## Lolisita

Mcstamp - Glad you had a good scan, we are definitely at the same stage  
How many follicles did they count ? Do you know what size do they need to be for EC? 
She said I am at risk of ohss as I have so many! She said I might need a different trigger to ovitrelle as it is better to avoid ohss. I need to wait for a phone call today of my blood test results and dose adjustment if needed.
I am sitting here really upset now because I am so worried


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning.
Busy Monday at work for me.   roll on 5pm already!

Glad you got on well Lollista. That is alot of follies, good work and you should get a nice number of eggs I would have thought. From memory I think they like the size of them to get to around 17 or 18mm for EC.
As Mcstamp says, I also heard OHSS can be more of an issue after EC so keep up the water intake. Aww dont worry lovely, thats why the clinic monitor us really closely with the scans so that you dont over stimm and sometimes they will bring EC forward if you are ready. When is the next scan?xx

Hi Mcstamp, oooh I love a starbucks.  I might be meeting my DH for a coffee at lunch today, trying to do decafs now though. 
I think your approach at being sensible with the running is a good idea. I know clinics take different approaches when it comes to exercise, my nurses say carry on until stimms if Im used to exercise. To be honest, when I started stimms last year I knew in myself any high impact activity wasnt good as I could feel my ovaries working so at the moment Im trying to get out when I can  awww know how you feel about stopping something we love but I keep telling myself that I have the rest of my life to exercise, giving up for a small time is worth it. 

Vicvic, I usually go for a facial every 4 weeks, thats quite a nice thing to do as a me time thing. or how about getting into a tv boxset to take your mind off it.  xx

Daisyboo, good luck flying to Cyprus today. Hope you can keep us updated while you are there.

Myxini, well done on 11 frosties  Are you going to have 1 or 2 transferred back?

haydan, How are you fetting on after your awful day last week, Hope you are ok. xx

xx


----------



## DisneyTime

Hi Everyone, Can I join you please 

So sorry to see so many names from my last cycle on here, but also nice to see some familiar names to.

To give you a bit of an info about me. 2nd IVF cycle, and as I asked I am doing SP rather than LP this time. Whilst they said my blood tests etc showed I did respond on the LP my personal feeling was DR was just too much which is why I only got 3 (not great) eggs. DR was awful for me (and many others I know). Not looking forward to the Centrotide this time, hearing your experiences has mentally prepared me though. Tonight I get to start my Gonal F - not worried at all as I have _worked hard_  over the past few months to make sure I can 'pinch an inch' (or more). My belly is an tx requirement and therefore makes chocolate part of tx (it's extra dark so in reality it's a health food). Going to try not to obsess as much this cycle but might as well be realistic .... obsessing here I come.

*Beccaboo * - Hi again. You have inspired me to book a facial as a end of week one treat, will make the call in a minute. i am not sure when I will quit the gym, will probably keep the weights and cut the cardio week 1 of stimms and see how I feel week 2. 2WW will probably be no gym, maybe just some walking.
*Lolisita * - Easier said than done but try not to worry, water, rest and protein and see what the clinic come back with. Congratulate yourself on being an amazing follie grower.
*mcstamp * - keep growing those follies for Wednesday and then Friday EC ? something to look forward to for the end of the week!
*VicvicW * - Not sure I have any top tips, just be nice to yourself but make sure you have _normal _ stuff to do to try to keep you from obsessing _too_ much. Like *Myxini * said, distractions.
Hi *Myxini* & *sarahsuperdork* who I recognise from before.

Sorry to all I have missed, Right ... lets get Monday over with.  to all.


----------



## Lolisita

Beccaboo - I am really glad about the number of follicles but so worried about ohss.. Oh ok 17-18 good to know.
Hopefully I will be ready by the next scan. I am waiting to hear from the nurse today regarding my blood test results and she will let me know when is my scan. 
Hope you had a nice lunch with hubby  
Xx


----------



## lilo

Hi ladies,

I wondered if I might be able to join this thread please? I have just started taking the pill in preparation for my first attempt at IVF at the  Herts and Essex Fertility Centre. I have an appointment on Feb 19th for a scratch which I am dreading and then am going onto short protocol. I currently have a 7 year-old daughter made from IUI at the Nuffield in Brentwood. Please ignore the ticker at the bottom by the way. It was made when I was trying to conceive my daughter and have no idea how to change it. Since we had her, we had another 3 failed IUI's but am now 39 and giving it one last shot with IVF. x


----------



## Tashap

Hi Ladies, Happy Monday to you all. 

I am sorry I have been so quiet - been in total hiding this weekend, full on meltdown trying to pretend IVF doesn't exist. How is everyone? 

I had my medication teach this morning at did my first Buserelin, I was surprised how easy I found it - but will be telling my DH it was terrible lol. 

Nellie321 - Those symptoms sound terrible, I am sending you lots of hugs How are you feeling today, Did the side effects start straight away? Hope your scan goes well tomorrow and your onto Stimms  Exciting 

Lolisita - How are you feeling now? I haven't heard of cetrotide, what is it for and is the needle massive. I'm glad it got easier for you. Wow you have a bumper batch of eggs, did they say what the next steps are/when will they call you? keep drinking that water - Thinking of you xx x 

gymrunner - Welcome xx 

mcstamp - Your right its so interesting how different all our cycles are. How come you have to be at hospital every day? Getting up that early cant be fun. Sounds like you have some great workmates and luckily you can laugh about it. Glad all is well with your scan, very exciting that Wednesday may be the day for trigger eeek. How was starbucks...... I love it, also I guilty treat for me - what did you have? x

sarahsuperdork - I hope you are enjoying your day off. I am wishing the week away for you so you can get started on Friday  

Beccaboo - When do you start Stimms? Well done on your running etc, will you be able to keep going through the cycle? it must be great for stress, id love to start swimming but the clinic have said its best not to. 

Myxini - Welcome, what an excellent idea to distract yourself. What is your course on? 

Daisyboo - I hope the flight is okay and your all well. I cant believe you have to fly all that was because of such a stupid rule. 

DisneyTime - welcome 

lilo - Welcome 

I am so sorry if I missed anyone or got muddled up. that will teach me to be away from you lovelys for too long 

Huge hugs xxx

Tasha


----------



## Haydan

Bah i really suck at this! lol! i used to be so much better - thinks its been so long since i've cycled i forget to keep up to date with everyone on the cycle borad - im used to coming on doing my moderating duties and leaving it at that. i'll get better...

Hey new joiners!     
disneyTime - love the name! Good luck with your gonal tonight x
lilo good luck for this cycle  
gymrunner - just your name makes me tired   
Becci86 - Welcome to the thread  
Gembo0802 - sorry your last cycle was abandoned - its not naive at all we all have nothing but hope and that all we can do. fingers crossed you get better results this time  
VicvicW - how did your DR injection go last night?
Katiebear - i was the same on my last cycle - i had to up my drug dosage twice   have your clinic done anything to give your ovaries a bit of a boost?


Hi Beccaboo - i'm ok - feeling a bit low but i always feel like that during a cycle - its just the mental challenge of dealing with having to go through this process to do something that's supposed to be the most natural thing in the world - i hate it! 
ok rant over - lets get back to being positive  
i hate mondays - i just never feel i've had 'enough' weekend   roll on 5pm indeed! though i have thursday and friday off this week so only 3 days for me!

WobblyTulip the antibiotics are just as a precaution - most likely not needed and most clinic will have different procedures to follow. Glad your scratch went ok and hope you get the results back you want from the tests  

Tashap - i try to do that on a regular basis! ill even give my injections evil looks cuz my brain sometimes just wont admit its hopefully helping me   hope youre feeling a bit better today xxx


well im on day 6 now of DR and apart from tiredness (im sleep very well indeed) im not having any other side effects as yet - im sure i had some quite quickly on my last cycle so thats an interesting difference.
apart from that not much more to report  

Love and baby dust to you all xxx   xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Disneytime, I think I remember you from a previous cycle board.  Hope you booked your facial, I have one saturday, its just for half an hour but its my pamper time and makes me feel better afterward, ant relaxed which is a good thing. Good luck with the Gonal F pen tonight. xx

Hi Lolista, Hope the blood test results come back all fine. There is you worring about OHSS and me worrying if Il have any eggs at all, its all just such an anxious time isnt it. Sure you will be fine though, it seems like the nurses are keeping a good check on you which is fab. Coffee lunch was nice thankyou, didnt want to come back to work though! xx

Hi Lilo, If you have had a chance to read back, a few of us have had the scratch on here and I think we have all said it is 10 seconds of unpleasantness and its done. Its over pretty quick. Lovely you have a daughter through IUI, hope you have success on this next round too. xx

Hi Tashap, oooh yes get the DH's sympathy, we have too I reckon!  I will run until stimms, stop and do less high impact stuff if I feel up to it. Learning to listen to my body, I like to go with the thought of if it doesnt feel right then dont do it! When do you actually start DR, today as youve had the teach?

Hello haydan, Lets hope this is the last time we have to go through this process as it sucks doesnt it. Like you say, it shouldnt be something we have to go through. Yay to having Thursday and Friday off, long weekend cant be bad. 

xx


----------



## Nellie321

Hi ladies! Monday is almost over whoooop!!

We are such a chatty bunch.....I cant believe all the messages just from yesterday!

Lolisita – I’m glad your injection was better this morning – hope it continues. That’s a great number of follies!! Try not to worry hun, as others have said, your clinic will keep a close eye on you. Just listen to your body and if you feel unwell, tell them. Other than that keep drinking the water. I’ve heard other ladies say to drink energy drinks as well such as lucazade?! When do you get the results of your bloods? Is EC Friday or do you think they will bring it forward? Sending you hugs x

Hi Myxini! I hope your first injection went ok. 11 frosties is fantastic! Good luck for your FET x

Beccaboo I’m the total opposite, I’d happily stay up all night but am terrible at getting up in the mornings – especially when my sleep is broken by these damn hot flushes!

Vicvic I’m glad your first injection went ok. I just try and take everything a step at a time…..which works great until the 2ww when time seems to stop and obsession takes over! This time around I’m going to learn a new craft to keep busy. I also got some colouring books for grownups for Christmas so am gonna use them as they’re meant to be great at de-stressing! I think you just need to look after yourself, rest when you need to, don’t overdo things and defo enjoy some pampering! x

Mcstamp things are moving for you too! Will your EC be Friday? It’s all happening! So sorry you are still unwell. I hope you start to feel better soon. 

Hi Disneytime! Good luck for your second cycle x

Hi Lilo – good luck for your first cycle x

Tashap good work on getting started! Glad your first injection was ok. I hope you are feeling better today. I’m feeling better today but am desperate to get onto stims.  After about 3 days of DR I felt incredibly tired (like go to bed at 8/9pm tired instead of midnight!) but it was around day 6 the nausea and headaches kicked in. The nausea has been daily ever since with pretty much at least one headache a day – mostly on waking and middle of last week is when the hot flushes started but for about 8 of those days I had the head cold as well which hasn’t helped! 

Hi Haydan, I know what you mean about never having enough weekend! Enjoy your days off and I  hope the side effects stay well away! x

Sarah I hope you are enjoying your day off.

I hope everyone else is doing ok?

I'm glad Monday is nearly over, injection 21 of busurelin this eve and scan in the morning to check I'm suitably turned off....fingers crossed!

xxx


----------



## mcstamp

Hi Lolista,  Sorry for the last very short message, I had relaxed too much and had to leg it for my train!  Have you heard from the hospital yet about tonight's dose and do they think you will be stimming for a couple more days?  I hope you are not feeling too bad- Just keep with that water and ring your hospital if you need reassurance about any symptoms x  
I was so relieved to hear I had any follicles that I didn't ask how many there were- she said a nice number and that will do for me!  I imagine it will be EC on Thursday or Friday for me!

Tashap I don't have to be in everyday, I go alternate from day 6.  Starbucks and a good book make it bearable and I had a decaf mocha as a treat. The girl on the train, is my book and its really good- trying to save it for Wednesday now but really want to read it!  Good luck with the rest of your injections and make sure you milk it with your hubby.  We don't get many chances to do that.

  Haydyn you are dead right, how annoying that this becomes so unnatural.  Have you seen the thing going round on ******** at the moment about 5 great things about motherhood?  I had a wicked thought of posting 5 'great' things about trying to be a mother, with pictures of bruised tummy, arm, progesterone pessaries (need to think of 2 more!).  Of course I wouldn't do it   but I thought you would all enjoy having the same naughty thought!

Lilo good luck for the scratch, you can do it and tell us if the pain is anything like childbirth?  If it is, I might be rethinking this whole thing, because 10 seconds was quite enough!!!!


----------



## Haydan

i've posted a few pics on social media over the past year - it was a bit scary at first but now im like why should i hide it.

this one has probably spoken the most to me










yep Beccaboo - very much looking forward to it! im liking your take on how to deal with exercise - ive been wondering myself as iv been exercising alot more in the past year and want to stick to it as much as possible but i think you make sense - listen to your body and take it easy.

Nellie - your comment "suitably turned off" made me chuckle  fingers crossed you are lol xxx


----------



## Tashap

Heydan - i am feeling much better thank you, its amazing how emotions switch through this. Men would never cope if they had to go through what we do. That picture is so moving, i saw an article on this and i wish i was brave enough to post it on social media. maybe one day . I am glad your doing well and that you are sleeping, sounds like a bonus. Have you anything lovely planned for your days off? got to love a long weekend 

Beccaboo - Yup i am officially down regging. Day 1. May show DH the giant drowning up needle and tell him i have to use that hahahahaha Enjoy your facial on the weekend, its an excellent idea. 

Nellie321 - Those symptoms sound terrible, well done on getting through it - the next stage is so close now. exciting for tomorrow. Yay to extra injections lol. The adult colouring book is a great idea. 

mcstamp - i know exactly what you mean about those 5 photos things going around. Did think about doing one showing a bottle of gin, expensive handbag, holidays, lay in etc and call it 5 great things about infertility but thought i might look mental. Decafe and book sounds like a perfect treat. very exciting about EC thurs/friday, when do you find out for sure? xx 

sending all hugs x


----------



## Myxini

Hello all!

*Lolisita* - Great that there's follicles and they're growing. I also had loads and ended up with OHSS, so I understand the worry. It's good they're thinking of a different trigger, and if they think you're at risk after EC they can give you medication to hopefully ease it. I don't think there's much you can do yourself but rest and keep hydrated. OHSS is more of an issue after EC, and especially after ET if you happen to become pregnant, which is why they don't usually do ET if they know by then you're having OHSS. I got pretty unwell from the day of EC, which is why all of mine were frozen.
*Mcstamp* - Great scan news. Fingers crossed for Wednesday. 
*Beccaboo* - We've requested two embryos this time, but haven't heard back from the consultant if it's been approved. I hope you're home relaxing now after the busy day. 
*DisneyTime* - Hello you, and welcome. Fingers crossed SP is the way to go for you, and it's nice to get to skip the DR part! 
*Lilo* - Welcome to you also, and good luck! 
*Tashap* - Aww, I'm sorry you had a rough weekend. But well done getting started, and yay for an easy injection! My course is on literature and mental health. It's just something I thought in passing sounded interesting, and happened to be on right now, so I thought why not. 
*Nellie* - Good luck with tomorrow's scan. Fingers crossed everything's all shut down. 
*Haydan* - Yes that picture really says it, doesn't it&#8230; I haven't been talking about this on social media, but have been quite open otherwise. (Even to my judgmental, religious, insensitive sister-in-law who doesn't hide her opinion that IVF = murder!)It's such a huge part of our lives; why should we have to hide it, indeed.

*AFM* I've been having a rubbish Monday, too. My husband's long term condition is flaring up, and I've been pitying myself that I need to look after him and not just sit around being looked after myself! (What a lovely sentiment&#8230 So I'm worried, but luckily he's seeing his consultant this week. Luckily I'm fine with the injections, and the DR symptoms haven't kicked in yet.


----------



## Beccaboo

Nellie, good luck for your scan tomorrow, hoping the DR has worked a treat and you are ready to stimm. Xx

Mcstamp, I'm also reading Girl on the Train, how good is it! I'm about 3/4 of the way through now and when i start reading it I can't put it down! Xx

Tashap, yay to official DR day. Hope it feels good to get started. Xx

Haydan, I've seen that pic, it's very moving and thought provoking isn't it. 

Myxini, if I get enough eggs, which I can only hope I will this time, we too are going to opt for two put back. I've had doubts about two but 99% sure we will to increase our chances. Especially as this is probably going to our last attempt. Your sister in laws take on IVF is one I've not heard before!  
Aww I hope your DH feels ok soon, as if going through this treatment isn't enough for our little heads at the moment hey! 

Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hiya DisneyTime and Myxini, it's good to see familiar faces on the one hand but on the other hand, it means we're still here  wishing you both lots of luck this time around.

Haydan - I saw that photo on social media and it struck me how thought-provoking it was. It really brings it all home, doesn't it? Hope you enjoy your extra long weekend this week.

Nellie - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, hope all is well and you can move on to stimms. Goodbye buserelin side effects!

Hi and welcome lilo.

Sorry I haven't posted to everyone, seems like it's been super busy here today. Wishing everyone a happy Tuesday tomorrow. 

Re: that 'motherhood challenge', all I can say is what I've said elsewhere on FF - we don't know what is behind all those people who are able to post those photos of their children. I did choose to participate (though why it's a 'challenge', I don't know) mainly to drill home how lucky I am to have been successful once. I've gone through failed cycles too, injections, dildo cams and all the rest of it so I think I've earned the right to be proud. Infertility is hard, and seeing other people proudly post photos of their offspring when it's not so easy for you can be even harder, but one day it'll be you posting those pictures  and you'll have every right to do it.

Having said that, I will probably post my more accurate take on the 'motherhood challenge' this evening; my box full of drugs, a diagram of exactly how eggs are collected and a lovely shot of our favourite internal camera. I think it's important to show that for some of us, it's a challenge just getting pregnant to start with.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Sarah, I think it's lovely to hear success stories like yours, gives me hope and so you should be proud, little A is a proper cutie. Xx


----------



## Tashap

Just popping in quickly and wanted to say Sarah thank you for putting it in perspective for me. You are so right we don't know what others have been through to get there babies and i probably would do the same if i am lucky enough to have a baby one day.  thank you xx


----------



## Lolisita

Welcome lilo, wishing u all the luck!

Tashap- thank you sweetie for thinking of me  Cetrotide is a hormone to stop you ovulating during a cycle. The needle is longer then Gonal F but now that I done it a couple of times it is not that bad   next step is a scan and a blood test on Wednesday. Xx How are u doing ?

Beccaboo - They did actually, so releaved, well for now haha the nurse said that blood results are good, it is all steady so they keeping g me on the same low dose until Wednesday. I know right we all worry about something,  what a journey! I really hope you get lots of eggies! How is your DR injections going?  You starting stimming soon aren't you ? Xx

Nellie - Much better! I am getting use to them now   practice makes perfect haha thank you   I am pleased with my follies , just hope it works out all ok.
I am drinking lots of water, 3 liters today...oh lucazade? Need to read up on it. I got the results, all okay. I really hope that EC will be on Friday, don't think they will bring it forward as my scan is on Wednesday. Hugs  
Good luck for you scan tomorrow!  I got my fingers crossed for you   xx

Mcstamp - thank you lovely. I will be stimming until my scan on Wednesday, and then we will see what's next, hopefully I will be ready for EC. When is your next scan ?
Woohoo EC is nearly there for you  

Haydan -what a beautiful  picture and story!

Mixini - oh gosh ohss sounds scary and frustrating! I guess it is better to have frosties than nothing. At lease there is this option!
What trigger injection did you use?

Sarahsuperdork -I agree with the girls, your story gives us all a hope for a miracle   are you starting DR next week?

Xx


----------



## mcstamp

Hi all, just a quick note to say thank you to Sarahsuperdork for sharing your thoughts on the motherhood challenge x I completely agree and hope I didn't sound too vitriolic and wicked - we never know people's backstory and of all people we know just how much it means to be a mother and it definitely should be celebrated (especially in the age when women are expected to be so much more).
  I'm lucky with my circle of friends to have had very honest conversations about fertility. It came up when a baby shower was at the end of a failed cycle, I didn't want them to feel awkward about celebrating or feel they couldn't tell me if they were expecting . I'm so glad we had the chat and because they are so lovely they also declared it a 'bravery shower' and gave me some pamper gifts too- felt a bit guilty on my baby shower mate though and told them not to do it again! 

Myxini, Sorry to hear about your husband, hope things get better soon and you get all the pampering you deserve x 
Good luck today Nellie, hope you are turned off!
Haydyn- great photo,  I may get brave enough to post it !


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning lovelies, I hope we are all well 

Lolista, I hope you are feeling a bit better today and not so upset about over stimmulating. Try to stay positive. Stimms not until the 17th or 18th for me yet so a while away until my ovaries start getting to work! DR injections are fine, I feel well on them so all good....I do hope even though Im not suffering with symptoms they are working!! xx

Mcstamp, great you have a circle of friends that support you and can be open with. Ive told my close friends but to be honest they never hardly ask about my treatment, it makes me feel a little isolated sometimes, maybe its because my friends have children and they dont know what to say!

Tashap, I hope day 2 of doing your injection on your own goes ok.  

Nellie, How was your scan today, are you ready for stimms? xx

Disneytime, How was the gonal f last night? xx

Nothing much to report from me, working and once again already looking forward to 5pm. My head just isnt in work mode at the moment! 
xx


----------



## Tashap

Afternoon all,  

Lolisita - I am glad your doing well, and the injections are getting easier. Did you get the call yesterday? I am assuming its all good as your booked for a scan tomorrow. 

mcstamp - sounds like you have fantastic group of friends, a bravery shower sounds lovely. 

Nellie321 - Hope all went well with the scan xx 

Beccaboo - Looks like we will be stimming together  they said I will start on/around 17th. Totally understand what your saying about feeling isolated when friends have children and don't understand. I think that's why these forums and you guys are amazing. 

Day two injections went well, my DH was surprisingly supportive and helped me get everything ready. I am really cold today so sort of hoping the hot flushes kick in soon ( bet I will regret that) 

hope everyone else is okay and doing well xxxx


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Hi all!  I started DR on LP on 31st January, on my third cycle.  I actually did DR on a SP back in December, but had to abandon it as my body just didn't respond to the buserelin... my lining kept on thickening and I had an enormous follicle, so I had to trigger ovulation using my Ovitrelle.  

Fingers crossed this will be a successful cycle, as it will be my last.  No pressure! 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Angedelight

Hi all
I'm just home from having had a scratch-£250!. I thought now is the time to find some online support so I hope I can join you all. I've read through the entire thread. So nice to know that there's others in the same boat dealing with all the emotions and issues that go alongside treatment. The scratch was ok, my friend gave me some tramodol to take, think that really helped! I floated out afterwards and treated myself to some beauty bits.

We are now paying privately for treatment. This clinic recommended we do IVF Lite with ICSI. My last cycles were long protocols and as you can see from my signature I had a cancelled cycle as I was at risk of over stimulating. The Lite cycle focuses on getting a few really good quality eggs- around 4 is considered a good/average response. It's a bit hard adjusting to that number as before the LP seemed very much about quantity and I was gutted when they only got 8 on one cycle. However quality wasn't great the first cycle but did improve the second time.

I've been taking metformin (to help improve egg quality) consistently for over a year now so here's hoping.. And as we all know it only takes one! The drug protocol is much nicer and uses less medication and dimming for 2 weeks sounds like a dream. The Lite is also much cheaper due to using less medication.
I'm currently taking northisterone and my EC is booked week beginning 22/2.

All starting to feel very real now. I can't say I'm leaping around with positivity but I'm trying to be kind to myself and I guess after such a long road it's hard to go into another one full of positivity and joy.
I'm lucky that my best friend is in a similar situation so we support each other- I don't know how I would have got through all of this without her. It's also been helpful for our husbands too as they've chatted (as much as men do!) about how it is for them. I'm pretty over talking about it to the majority of people now- sick of those well intentioned comments about relaxing/adopting etc etc.

My GP has agreed to sign me off sick for the 2ww. Only a handful of senior staff at work know about the treatment. On the Rotas it shows me as sick so guess I'll get some questions/comments but I'm going to say it's downtime after a procedure and people can make of that what they will!!

Good luck everyone. Look forward to sharing progress and survival tips.
Also would like to hear if anyone else has had IVF lite.
A


----------



## Ms Gnomer

OMG the well-meaning adoption comments - especially from those who really ought to know better - give me the rage!  Good luck, Angedelight!


----------



## Haydan

afternoon - well ive had a very quiet day at work so i've been naughty and done some shopping, booked a hotel room for a road trip with my sister in April and now i'm on here with you lovely ladies lol.

Tashap i completely agree - no way my hubby would get past the first injection let alone all the intrusive scans and treatment lol - i'm actually quite busy for my days off; on thursday shopping with the hubby then movie and take away on the night and on friday getting my hair done - going for lunch with my mom and sister - seeing my nieces and then out for dinner with some friends   it's my birthday thursday so i tend to go overboard with self treats     
Glad your injections are going well - ive been the same though - colder that usual - had to sleep in my dressing gown last night - i too am wishing for the hot flushes but i dare not say it out loud lol

Myxini   i don't know how you deal with that! wow is all i can say to your sils idea of IVF! 
ive always been pretty open however i dont really post anything that would give people cause to think the problem is with hubby as i feel it wouldn't be fair to him - i would pretty much be posting on his behalf and he is much more closed off than me to other people. but anything else to do with IF in general or things i have specifically experienced im loud and proud about it lol.
sorry to hear about your hubby - hope hes ok and feeling better soon xxx 

Hey Beccaboo yes very provoking picture - it definitely stuck with me! 
we're also opting for 2 embies to be transferred if possible - we've never gotten to that stage before but it also wasn't an option at our last clinic - fingers crossed the extras on this cycle will help make some stronger embies for us.

Sarahsuperdork i shall indeed enjoy my long weekend!   
re the motherhood challenge i don't really see the problem with it - it's hard for me to see pics of kids, babies, scans etc regardless of the reason and i've always told my friends  'never apologise for your happiness', i think it's the use of the word challenge though that makes it seem more that it is lol. 

Lolisita hope all goes well tomorrow for you   

Mcstamp that was lovely of your friends to da that for you though i can understand it might have made you feel a bit awkward taking the baby shower mate limelight but what a great gesture for you xxx
to be honest the first one was the hardest to do because thoughts of what are people going to think go through your head but then i remembered that i don't care and posted the damn thing! lol! 

Welcome Ms Gnomer!   
wishing you a much better cycle that last time   

 Angedelight!
that good that you have a friend couple that you and hubby can talk to about this; ive struggled with ways to help my hubby as he's not a very talkative person about deep private things like this - usually have to get him drunk before he'll open up. 
Fingers crossed for you on this cycle - the journeys we all go through are just horrid but if it works...   

not much else to report from me as just doing my DRs and knicker spotting at the moment   
i did have a question though - regarding EC have any of you done it with local anesthetic before? my last clinic used general but my current clinic just use a local and im a bit anxious about it. just wondered if you can feel anything?

Love and baby dust xxx  xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Tashap, glad day 2 injections were all fine.  Yay that will be good if we stimm at the same time, it might means we go in for EC around the same time  xx

Hi Ms Gnomer, I hope this is a much more sucessful cycle for you. xx Are you on Burselin again or have they tried you on different DR meds?

Hello Angedelight, Ive heard of IVF lite, I have a feeling one of my FF on another board is doing something similar, where as you say they concentrate on quality of eggs opposed to quanity. I hope you are recovering ok from the scratch.  Lovely you have a friend to chat to about all of this.  Keep us updated on your progress.

Hi haydan, Only half an hour of work left for me!   Hope you havent got long left either. Good work on booking the road trip, anywhere nice? 
Regarding EC, yes I had local, its actually all my clinic do and I didnt feel a thing. The sedation just makes you drowsy and I was kind of aware of the nurses and the consultant saying thats 4 eggs but pain wise, I was absolutely fine. Plus afterwards Im guessing your recovery would be quicker when coming round. Hope your clinic gives you a nice drink and a biscuit! Thats what I got after EC! haha
xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Haydan, just to add, thinking about it, as I only had 4 eggs to collect I wasnt in EC for ages. Maybe if you have more eggs and are in longer the pain factor could be different. xx


----------



## Haydan

Cheers Beccaboo that's made me feel a lot better and I'm sure I can still milk the drowsiness for a few days to be waited on by hubby 😜


----------



## Lolisita

Hello girls  

Beccaboo - I feel better today, more positive   I hope that tomorrow's scan can give me an idea of when would be my EC. 
I am sure it is still working, your body gets use to the drug. Woohoo 2 weeks till u can start stimms! That's not long at all.

Tashap- I got a call from the nurse yesterday to say that my blood levels are okay   so I can relax for now haha 
Glad you hubby was helpful with the injections. Is he doing them for you ?

Ms Gnomer - Good luck with your cycle!

Angel delight - Glad the scratch was ok. Are you doing a fresh cycle? Have you started stimming ?

Haydan - thank you hun. 
My clinic use deep sedation. I had local anaesthetic for other gynaecological procedures and you don't feel much, and your recovery will definitely be much quicker and easier!

Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening all!

Lolisita - Glad you're feeling more positive today  hope your scan goes well tomorrow, keep us posted. It's great news that your bloods came back ok.

Haydan - My clinic don't do GA for egg collection, only sedation, and they're known to be stingy with it! To be honest, I found it really quite painful and I've asked for more sedation this time. I got 11 eggs last time, which was a great result but not a massive amount, so it can't have taken that long. I was sedated enough not to have any concept of time but not enough to be pain free. It does depend on your biology as well, I think; my left ovary hides (I know this from all the wiggling and pressure they apologise for when scanning me!) so that might have caused some of the pain I felt. It's nothing to worry about anyway, everyone is different and I have to say that even though I found it painful, it was managable enough for me to be doing it again!

Hi Angedelight, those adoption comments can be so hurtful. I find the quickest and best response to 'why don't you just adopt?' is 'why didn't you?'.

Hi Ms Gnomer, welcome. 

Tashap - Glad your injections are going well so far. Not everyone gets the hot flushes (I didn't on my first or second, but did on my third cycle) so you might skip them.

mcstamp - That's so lovely of your friends  it's great having that kind of support behind you.

Hi to everyone else, hope you've had a good day. I've been hard at work and now treating myself to a hot chocolate and a M&S rocky road bar.  Two more sleeps until the deciding scan!


----------



## Nellie321

Evening ladies! Not been able to get on here all day cause of work and there r soooo many messages to catch up on!! 

Mcstamp good luck for your scan tomorrow. Hopefully you'll find out when EC is! I've seen that motherhood challenge and thought about posting pics with my fur babies (two cats and a dog) lol! It sounds like you have some amazing friends to declare it a bravery shower, what a lovely idea! x

Sarah you have defo earned the right to be proud! You are right, no one knows what anyones journey has been to get to motherhood and it should be celebrated. I just find it hard to see so many baby pictures in my news feed when I'm going thru another cycle! But that's normally when I'm feeling down (damn you Busurelin!) x

Hayden I echo what others have said, that picture is so moving. I've seen it before and wished I felt brave enough to post it on social media but our journey is confined to close family and friends so I chickened out! Your long weekend sounds lush! It's your birthday so defo time to indulge and spoil yourself! x

Myxini I'm sorry to hear about your DH, as if you've not got enough to contend with    I hope you get some good news from his consultant x

Lolisita I'm glad you're feeling better today. Good luck for your scan and blood test tomorrow. I hope they confirm EC is Friday! It's getting so close now x

Beccaboo I'm glad you are still symptom free, I hope it continues and if the drugs are going in, they'll be doing something so don't worry! x

Tashap im glad your second injection went well. Bless your DH for helping in the preparations! Mine is the same, I think they just want to be involved, but not too involved!! They'd never cope if they had to go thru ivf! x

Hi Ms Gnomer! Good luck for your third cycle, I hope you respond better and it's less stressful for you x

Hi Angedelight! Good luck for your cycle. Wish I'd had tramadol for my scratch.....paracetamol did sod all! Hope you're feeling ok. It's good that you have a friend to talk to that knows exactly what you're going thru x

AFM my scan this morning went well. I'm turned off whooooop!! Lining is nice and thin and my 3cm cyst they found at injection teach has gone!! So it's onto stims this eve. As I'm starting on 450 they're going to scan me on Monday, Wednesday and Friday and EC is pencilled in for 15th. I'd forgotten how quick things move once DR is out of the way! 

I hope everyone is doing ok. Apologies if I've missed anyone   x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I totally understand Nellie  we all have things that we're more sensitive about. For me, it's not babies or children, it's pregnant women. I'm not sure why I can handle newborns but not pregnancy. I have a friend due in 5 weeks (when I would have been had my BFN been a BFP) and another due in June, when I would have been had we got a BFP when our frosties didn't thaw. I can't handle seeing either of their updates while I'm cycling again. Glad you're able to start stimming; hopefully all those yucky side effects will ease.


----------



## Lolisita

Sarahsuperdork - thank you sweetie, will do x
MmMmm hot choccy and rocky road, delicious! 
I am the same I really struggle with people announcing their pregnancies but fine with new borns. Talking about it this morning my good friend told me that she is pregnant and she didn't even want kids ! Her husband had to persuade her!

Nellie -  thank u   omg I really hope it is gonna be on Friday!
I am glad your scan went well, and your cyst is gone ! Woohoo for starting stimms! Did you find it ok?

Xx


----------



## Haydan

oh im so tired today - im pretty much doing the nodding dog at the computer - partly due to drugs and partly due to af coming today - so glad im off tomorrow and friday! 

Thanks for all the info re the EC, feeling more prepared about it all now plus i figure im managed to get through everything else so far so i'll be fine once im there doing it. 


Hey Nellie great news about your scan and the cyst being gone - suitably turned off indeed - just gonna turn you back on now!   

Sarah im feeling a hot chocolate - may indulge tonight when i get home! only 1 more sleeps for you now   

Lolisita hope your scan goes well today xxx


love & baby dust xxx  xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Lollista, Good luck on scan today, Hope follies have got to good sizes for EC on Friday. fx for you that everything is all ok. xx

Hi haydan, I think my AF is here today too. Which is a good thing I guess as my nurse said I should still get one on the DR drugs so good to know everything is on course! Is it your bday tomorrow or friday? Just one more day of nodding dog to get through! hehe xx

Hi sarah, 1 more sleep until scan day. Lets hope they can get you cycling again for friday  xx

Hi Mcstamp, good luck for scan today too. Hope EC is soon for you too. I cant believe lots of you are nearing EC so soon! xx


Hi Myxini, How is you DH feeling? Hope all ok with you. xx

Hi Nellie, I am glad you scan went well yesterday. nice thin lining is all good and even better that the cyst has gone. yay! How was stimms last night?

Hi Disneytime, Angedelight, Ms Gnomer, Gymrunner, vicvic and anyone else reading along. xx

This morning going pretty quick at work, thought Id do a sneaky log on here as I do! I dont actually mind my job but Im just so unmotivated at the moment. With this probably being my last attempt at IVF I cant help feeling like if this doesnt work, is this going to be my life forever more!  Anyway, must go, work calls. 
Hope you all have fab days ladies. xx


----------



## Myxini

Hello all. I hope you're keeping warm. We've had some snow overnight and it's still lingering.

Beccaboo - We thought originally we would only ever go for one embryo at a time, as I'd be very scared about all the possible complications and risks with a twin pregnancy. But since the clinic has kept us waiting for five months in between our FETs, I think it's made me more impatient&#8230;

Sarahsuperdork - I'm the same with pregnancy and babies. I've reasoned it for myself that pregnancy seems for me this (maybe slightly idealised) state of potential, whereas once the babies are born they are clearly not my babies, but the babies of their parents. And it's not this baby that I'm missing, it's my baby I want.

Lolisita - I had the normal trigger, which probably caused the OH symptoms to kick in right away after EC. I'm not sure why they didn't change it since I had so many follies. Hopefully for you it'll make the difference. And anyway it was definitely better to end up with lots of frozen embryos than no embryos at all.  Glad to hear you were feeling more positive yesterday. I hope the scan has gone well today.

Tashap - Good to hear DH is being supportive and injections going well. 

Ms Gnomer - Good luck with this cycle, I hope the LP will lead to success! I also hate the "well-meaning" adoption comments so much! Especially the "Well, you can always adopt!" which isn't true at all for us having long term health issues&#8230; 

Angedelight - Welcome. It's interesting to have someone here doing IVF Lite. I've read about it, but not really been aware just how it's different. It will be great to hear how you find it - and of course wishing for positive outcomes! 

Haydan - I deal with SIL by having as little to do with her as I can, by disliking her and doing my best not to give a crap about what she thinks. Doesn't make it not hurtful, but what else can you do really&#8230; (And secretly hoping that she won't find getting pregnant quite as easy as she'll hope, to be honest&#8230; I'm a bit embarrassed about that!) Your plans for April sound good; always lovely having something like that to look forward to. I had EC under sedation btw, with 30+ follies and 23 eggs and apparently it took a long time.. but I have absolutely no memory of it at all! I did say to them beforehand to not be stingy with the meds and I guess they took my word for it&#8230;

Nellie - Excellent scan news! Good luck stimming!

And  to everyone else who I'm missing, too!

*AFM* - DH is a tiny bit better and braved it to work today. I hope he won't try to put a brave face on things tomorrow when he sees the consultant. Myself I can't seem to concentrate on anything, and I'm feeling hungry all the time today. I'm sticking to fairly healthy things - snacking on dried fruit and seeds right now and drinking herbal tea - but I could just eat and eat constantly. Sigh&#8230;


----------



## Nellie321

Hi ladies - just a quickie because I should be working  

Sarah pregnant ladies get me too, so much! - Possibly more than newborns/babies - its just my newsfeed at the moment seems to be full of the latter! It is so hard having to be around friends/family when they are pregnant   My sil had a baby last year and he will turn 1 on my due date (had my last cycle have worked) and I'm dreading it. I'm happy for her, of course I am but she got pregnant first time, and she wasn't even trying! x

Lolisita my stims went ok - bit of a faff because I'm using a vile of 600iU and have to draw off the 450 I need, saving 150 for tonight, so tonight I have to somehow take that 150 plus another 300 from a new vile and not quite worked that one out yet!! I hope it doesn't mean 3 injections! It was a bit more stingy than the busurelin but I'm sure I'll get used to it - I'm just happy to be onto stims and hoping it calms my side effects......hot flushes were off the scale last night and I've woken up with the worst headache today which will not shift! I hope all is/has gone ok with your scan and bloods today x

Mcstamp I hope your scan has gone ok too x

Beccaboo - I'm feeling so unmotivated too! I just cant seem to get going at the mo. I'm counting down to hometime and the weekend cant come soon enuf!! Have you got anything nice to look forward to - that always seems to help me thru x

Haydan only a few more hours to get thru until your birthday celebrations can begin! x

Myxini I'm glad your DH is feeling a little better. Must be tough for both of you at the moment   x

Hope everyone else is having a good Wednesday x


----------



## Lucy101

Hello! Please can I be added to this group, I'm a complete newbie and have no idea how to even post... Hope this works.
I started down reg on 28th Jan with supracur nose spray
ICSI
DR scan 10/02/16
EC 22/02/16
ET 25-27/02/16

I would love some support, feeling quite alone and exhausted and haven't even started yet. Only been spraying for 1 week and have had to come home early from work as feeling totally shattered with a head ache, it could just be all the bugs flying around at the moment. I try not read the side effects leaflets to avoid over thinking them but would be handy to know if anyone else feels this way.

It would be really nice to chat to some ladies going through this, I have never spoken to anyone going through treatment before, I felt quite alone through iui last year so this time it would be lovely to have some company.


----------



## Angedelight

Hi all

Hi Lucy
Welcome. I hated the nasal spray and had headaches, hot flushes and sleepless nights. All that goes as soon as you start stimms.

Myxini- I didn't know anything much about the lite either and if I'm honest I haven't really done much research as I find if I do too much googling I have a meltdown!. I'm putting my faith in the clinic who seemed positive that it would be good for me. New clinic, new protocol. And it was much cheaper than we anticipated due to using so much less medication. 

Lolisita- yes it's a  fresh cycle, although the idea of having some embryos on ice is very appealing! Freezing is included in our treatment package- if we get to that point.

Nellie- good luck with drawing up all your doses! 

I'm the same as you girls with pregnant people. Not so bothered about babies because I only want my own, but I avoid them anyway. It's baby boom central with our friends and family at the moment. For newborn presents I've got this amazing girl who does lovely button art- I email her what we want, she writes the card and sends it for me. So much better than braving Mothercare!. The funny thing is we buy all these newborn presents then by the time it's the first birthday we have usually distanced ourselves and there's no need to buy a 1st birthday present!!!. 

Hope everyone else's weeks are going ok. I'm about to put my PJs on and snuggle up with the dog on the sofa.

A x


----------



## Lolisita

Hi girlies! Thanks to everyone who's been asking how my scan went.

Scan went really went, my lining is getting nice and thick and I have 16 mature eggies ready for EC and some few other ones . I am triggering with Ovitrelle tonight at 11pm and EC is on Friday morning   Also my blood results came back normal , and have been normal all the way through stimming so they told me to trigger with Ovitrelle not the other one they thought I might need. So I am just continuing to drink lots of water and hope I can avoid any problems after EC   

Haydan - Woohoo you got 2 days off. You got any plans ?

Beccaboo - Oh hun I didn't realise it is your last attempt at IVF! I am wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle to be successful  

Mixini - How were your blood tests for Estrogen levels? I think you can have lots of follies but as long as your blood results are normal you should be okay. That's how the nurse explained it to me.
Wow you had lots of follies and eggs collected.

Nellie - wow your injections sound complicated   hope you can work it out. Let us know how it goes.
I had hot flushes when I was on the pill, not pleasant.
Also I had terrible headaches when I started Gonal F, it got better after 2 days, keep drinking lots of water.

Lucy - You'll find lots of support and advice on here from all the lovely ladies.

Angeldelight - Oh that's good that freezing is included. Is it a private cycle?

Mcstamp - How are you doing ? How did you scan go? Hope you EC is confirmed for Thursday or Friday!

Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi everyone. 

Lolisita - Great news, wow, triggering already  wishing you lots of luck and eggs for Friday!

Angedelight - Hope the lite version is what works for you. I've heard of it but don't know much about it; my clinic is very much a one size fits all, traditional IVF sort of thing. I like the PJs and snuggle plan. 

Lucy - Hi and welcome, good luck with your cycle. I hope this thread makes you feel less alone; we're all at slightly different stages but we're all in this together  side effects from DR can include headaches so that could be what's causing those for you. I've had hot flushes, night sweats and terrible forgetfulness whilst downregging in the past.

Myxini - Well done for sticking to healthy things. Glad your DH has been a little better today, hope he feels better soon.

Nellie - What's your stim drug? Sounds like a right faff! Hope your side effects ease soon. 

Beccaboo - I hear you on the lack of work motivation. I have everything crossed that this is your cycle!  

Haydan - Hot chocolate is my nightly treat, stops me from eating all the cupboards out and makes an almost ok replacement for a glass of wine. 

I've had the day from hell, so glad to be home! Lots of stressful goings-on at work today so I'm looking forward to an early night. It's finally scan day tomorrow and I think I've ovulated (fingers crossed) which is a good sign that everything is normal. One more sleep and then I'll know for sure.


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi Ladies,
Hope it's ok to join you on this thread.
Had clinic appointment yesterday completing all the consent paperwork etc, FSH results (4.5) so pleased that's all ok.
Due to start nasal spray Nafarelyn Feb12th! Approx EC date around March 16th.
Pretty scared about it all tbh!xxx


----------



## mcstamp

Hello everyone, 
I had my scan yesterday and I am also ready for EC on Friday.  It comes around so quickly when you don't have an DR to do!  I have 4 Follicles on both side so I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that they can get a few eggs out (they struggle to get to my left. ) I had to do my trigger at 12.30 last night, as if I wasn't tired enough!  

So many of us are suffering side effects now.  its so hard to separate out the physical from the emotional, but I do think that how you are feeling about it and what else is going on in life can make it easier or harder to cope with. 
Nellie I've definitely been worse on my higher dose of menopur- but its only 187 so I dread to think what I would be like on 450.  I had 1200 vials, which would have made your life easier, so I hope you managed last night.  .
Lucy I have found that having acupuncture has really helped with the side effects of medication as does drinking lots of water! 

Angeldelight- The lite sounds really interesting.  This is our last funded cycle and we haven't 100% ruled out doing a self funded so I would def. consider that as an option.    

Sarahsuperdork- hope that you have a better day to day and look after yourself! 

The long awaited plumber is in the house today, finally doing the work so we can fit our kitchen. So we've decided that as we have no heating and water that we are going to go down to Manchester (were the hospital is) for a romantic night out. We are having a meal followed by Cats the musical, a hotel stay and then a bit of egg retrieval and  into a jar in the morning!  Its a celebration of what is probably the end of our IVF journey. 

Hope everything goes well for everyone else out there x


----------



## mcstamp

AC_ Hopeful, welcome !  You will find lots of friends here and laughs at the craziness of all this.  

It is nerve wracking and has a  tendency to take over everything for a while despite best efforts.  So go with it and spoil yourself rotten! x


----------



## Rachdav

Hello again ladies! 
How you're all getting on ok....sounds like a few of you are ready for EC soon-exciting!! 
Mcstamp- enjoy your romantic evening in Manchester.....sounds fab! 

Well today I start norethisterone.....just popped the first one.  Was wondering if anyone has had any side effects  to these? It's my first cycle and I'm totally clueless! 
Im also struggling to navigate around this website......how do you find the messages you have posted a few days later when there's 100's more messages on the stream? I'm being stupid I know, but I'd like to post more and chat to more of you lovely ladies! Heeeeeelp! 
Have a good day everyone 
X


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning everyone. 

Hi Myxini, Good luck with your DH seeing his consultant today. I hope it all goes ok and things can get sorted. xx

Hi Nellie, I hope that headache of yours went yesterday and you havent still got it today. How was the stimms, that does sound a faff. I really hope that the awful symptoms youve been experiencing go. xx
Nothing much planned for weekend, usual gym classes, chill out...and oh, I have a facial saturday. Id forgotton about that so thats now cheered me up....ah yes, pamper me time! 

Hi Lucie, the meds can really make some of us feel a bit rubbish. I dont really chat to people about treatment either, alot of people unaware so thats why its quite nice to chat to these lovely ladies.

Hi lollista, How was the trigger injection. Least you have an injection free day today. Yippeee! Good luck for EC tomorrow lovely, Im sure you will have lots of nice eggs. Rest up lots afterwards, drink water and just make the most of chilling out on the sofa. xx
I say this is our last attempt, we will do another FET if we have a frostie, but I think I was pretty lucky last year to have one so not banking on it this time round. So yes, the pressure is on a bit but trying not to get stressed out about it, keeping the calm vibes going on as best can. 

Hi sarah, Sorry you had a bad work day yesterday, I hope you came home and had a nice yummy hot choc to cheer yourself up.  Scan day for you, whoohoo. Hope it goes well and you can get started tomorrow. xx

Hi Ac_Hopeful, Welcome to this chatty board. Good luck for your cycle. I find it a mix of scary anxious with excitement that this could well be the cycle that works. Its always a mix of emotions xx

Hi Mcstamp, awww you and Lollista will be EC buddies. xx Oh goodness with the late night trigger! 
How many funded cycles do you get in your area? we get 2 fresh and 2 fets. 
Enjoy your romantic night out, sounds perfect. Enjoy Cats, I love that musical

Haydan, Happy Birthday (I hope its today...it could be tomorrow! Happy Birthday for bnoth days!) Enjoy your super long weekend and hope you get proper spoilt xx

Hi rachdav, glad you have started. Im afraid im not on norethisterone so dont know about side affects. I hope you dont get many, if you are like me I havent had any on my DR. xx

Last night I booked for me and DH to stay in a nice cute B&B on the coast for DH's birthday in March. It will be during our 2ww and I thought it would be nice to do something nice to take my mind off the crazyness. Its only an hour away so not far to go, it will be nice to just wander on the beach, nothing too strenuous and do something for us. Cant wait. xx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Thanks for the speedy welcome! Nice to be part of a busy board! And such a massive comfort to read everyone elses thoughts! Makes me feel a lot less mental!! 

I'm going to spend the morning going through the thread from the beginning so I know all the info! I'll pretend I'm busy checking emails!
xxx


----------



## Lucy101

Thank you so much ladies for all your welcoming replies it's lovely to be amongst ladies going through this.
I'm struggling to navigate the pages too but have worked out its easier to get notifications and scroll from there? I'm sure it will get easier the more I use it.

Good luck to everyone, there seems to be lots of exciting things going on for everyone both treatment related and outside. You've encoraged be to book some treats and fun stuff for the next few weeks, distraction is everything! 

Xx


----------



## Lolisita

Hopeful welcome and good luck with your cycle!

Sarahsuperdork - Thank you huni!  
How did you scan go today ? 

Mcstamp - like Beccaboo  said we are now EC buddies     I had to do my trigger at 11pm last night and I managed to do it exactly on time. So your EC is at 12.30pm? I shall be thinking of you when I wake up! Mine is at 11am. How are you feeling about tomorrow?  I am relaxed at the moment but probably will be nervous on the day. Good luck huni! Xx wow your evening sounds wonderful, have a lovely time.

Beccaboo - Thank you sweetie. I will definitely make sure I do a lot of relaxing and hubby doing all the tea and cooking haha 
I had a bit of a panic with the trigger, I didn't read the instructions and thought it was exactly the same as Gonal F  in terms of setting the dose. Anyway hubby worked it out but I was panicking as we had 2 minutes left till I had to inject it   I am glad I don't have to remember any injections today. Xx
Yes we are in the same situation, if we have a frostie we will do FET. I am also trying to be positive but it is hard at times. 
Oh how lovely, weekend away during 2ww it is a brilliant idea! I really need to do the same, but my hubby is so busy with work at the moment. 

Rachdav- Woohoo for starting! Sorry can't comment on the side effects as not familiar with this medicine.
I usually go through the latest pages to find the messages I haven't seen yet.

Nellie - how are you doing today? 

Xx


----------



## Mary_L

Hi all,

Sorry I'm a bit late to this thread, hope it's ok to join. Had a look through previous posts and you all seem a lovely bunch!

I'm on 2nd cycle of IVF (only one embie from 1st cycle and BFN). Had one week of stims so far. Scan today disappointing- two small follicles on right and one dominant follicle on left that they say is too mature to get during egg collection. They considered abandoning the cycle but have decided to keep going. It's not left me feeling too optimistic! I'm on 300u of menopur, clinic not keen to increase the dose but from what I've read lots of clinics give higher doses and increase mid-cycle if poor response? Wondering whether I should ask them again for a higher dose...

Hope everyone doing ok during such a tricky time, wishing everyone lots of luck xxx


----------



## Nellie321

Hi ladies! Utter annoyance!!!!!!! I had this open at work all day and when I had a quiet mo kept adding to my reply, then when I hit 'post' before I left it vanished?! 

Unless anyone can see it?! Anyhoooooo I shall go again....... 

Hi Lucy and welcome. I've not had the spray but have been suffering on the busurelin with nausea, headaches, hot flushes and tiredness. Hopefully your headache was a one off. Good luck with your cycle x

Lolisita that's great that you have 16!! Fx you get lots of good eggies. Good luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you x

Sarah sorry you had a bad day yesterday. I hope today has been better. How was your scan? Can you start tomorrow?? I'm on menopur but last time I had vials of water to mix and it was all kept at room temp, this time I have to keep it in the fridge (it takes up a whole shelf as there are 9 boxes!!) the liquid is in a syringe and I mix that with the powder using one needle, then draw up with another syringe and needle. Once mixed I have to keep it at room temp. Faff as I said!! x

Hi AC_Hopeful and welcome! Good luck for your cycle. Is this your first? x

Mcstamp that's fab you're also ready for EC! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and I hope they get lots of eggs from your follies. I managed to draw up my 150 plus 300 from a fresh vial so only one injection of menopur thankfully! I'm worried bout the effects of such a high dose as I'm not back at hospital til Monday. I've had two doses so far and still feeling effects of busurelin. Your romantic night out sounds lovely! I hope you have a fab time x

Hi Rachdav yay to starting! I've not had that drug so can't comment. As for navigating this site, I tend to pop on once a day to post and can scroll back to read previous messages x

Beccaboo that headache lasted 12 hours! I had to just go to bed in the end. Ooh yes your facial how could you forget that! A bit of pampering is defo called for! Your mini break during your 2ww sounds lush! I've not booked anything as work (sadly) is my best distraction! x

Hi laurel_l and welcome! I'm sorry you've not had good news today. On my first cycle I started on 150 and at my 7 day scan they considered abandoning the cycle as I had such few follies. Instead they increased me to 450 for 5 days. They told me it won't grow any new follies but it did make the few I had mature. I had 3 follies from which they got 3 eggs and one little embie so it's defo worth asking. This cycle they've started me on 450 from the beginning as I'm a poor responder with low egg reserve. I know all clinics are different and from what I've read they all have their way of doing things but it doesn't hurt to ask   x

AFM I think I'm getting another sore throat. Only jus getting over the one from last week. Don't know if this is due to the drugs, stress, or bugs that are going around or all 3! Had some twinges on my right ovary today but I'm only two doses into my stims so can't think it's follies growing already?! 

Sorry if I've missed anyone but this is my second attempt at posting!!!!! I hope you're all doing ok. Nearly the weekend!   x


----------



## Beccaboo

Evening lovely ladies. 

Just a quick good luck lollista. I'm be thinking of you at 11am. Hope all goes well. Yes waited on by DH is a must! Haha. Get in a nice little treat too xx

Mcstamp, good luck too, as I said to lollista, make the most of chilling out after. I hope you get lots of lovely eggs. 

Hi AChopeful, did you manage to read up the 23 pages? The chattiness on these boards can move fast! We obviously like to talk lots! 

Lucy101, yep definitely book in some treats, nice to have things to look forward to I think. Even if it's arranging to go for a yummy meal out or a lovely walk, whatever makes you happy.  

Hi Nellie, annoying when that happens as the posts can take a while to write sometimes! Maybe you could do something at a weekend in the 2ww. I worked through my last two and at least as you say it's a distraction. 
Oh no to getting another sore throat, lets hope it doesn't come to much. Xx

Hi Sarah, I read up on your post on our other board. Il let you Post on here but smiley faces all round. 😀😀😀

Love to all xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Nellie - I hate it when you write a huge pot and it disappears! Sometimes I copy what I've written so if technology fails me I can just paste and it's still there.  Your menopur does sound like a faff, when I took it I was the same as the first time you had it, mixing powders with water at room temp. This time I have merional but the nurse said it's just a different brand name. Everything I have this time is room temp, even my trigger.

Hi laurel, welcome and good luck with your cycle. I don't know much about dosage (mine will be 225) but I do know they can up it or drop it depending on your reaction. It might be worth asking the question; at least then you won't have any regrets or 'what if's.

Lolisita - Try to stay postive, it is really hard sometimes but you can do it  wishing you lots of luck and amazing eggs tomorrow.

mcstamp - Good luck to you for EC too, hope you get lots of eggs!

Lucy - I find the easiest way to keep up is to go to 'show new replies to your posts' in the top right hand corner; it brings up all the threads you've posted on previously that have new posts for you to read. If you click the little 'new' icon for each, it will automatically scroll to the last place you were so you're not scrolling through posts you've already seen. Super handy, especially on busy threads like the cycle buddies ones.

AC Hopeful - Hi and welcome, good luck with your cycle. 

Beccaboo - Hope you're well. Sounds like a lovely idea booking a break for your 2ww!

Rachdav - No advice on norethisterone sorry, it's not something I've ever taken. I googled and it said you can take it to delay AF but I'm still none the wiser as to how it works in an IVF cycle. 

AFM scan went exactly to plan this morning so I can start buserelin tomorrow!  (thanks Beccaboo ) Obviously not sure how long I'll need to stim for yet but EC should be wc 7th March.


----------



## Angedelight

Mcstamp and lolisita-
Wishing you both luck for EC tomorrow. Are either of you having the light sedation? I was knocked out both times before but the new clinic uses only light sedation which I'm worrying about. Hope it goes well for you both.🍀

Today I spent a couple of hours with my phone on airplane mode, listening to some lovely music (Anthony Hamilton) whilst making a paper tassel garland. It was great headspace and I was completely engrossed in what I was doing and found it really beneficial to have some complete chill time. Be kind to yourselves ladies and do things for you.

The other thing for today is feeling like a sugar monster! Am at the best of times but trying so hard to eat clean at the moment. My BMI is in the normal range and I sometimes think the stress of avoiding sweet treats when I really want then is worse than the (5) chocolate digestives!. Are you ladies militant about your diets?. 

Hope everyone is ok. 

A x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm not militant Angedelight, I think it's important to treat yourself when going through a process as hard as this. The only things I've cut out are alcohol (since November) and no coffee/fizzy drinks now I'm starting on the drugs to make sure my caffeine intake is low. My BMI is about 28 so I'm in the overweight range but I'm not going to worry about the odd dessert or some biscuits.


----------



## AC_Hopeful

I was going to ask a similar question re Caffiene. Have you all cut it out totally? Xx


----------



## Lucy101

Good luck ladies for tomorrow I hope everything goes well lolisita & mcstamp, fingers crossed for lots of eggs and good news!

Sarahsuperdork - amazing! Hadn't even noticed that link at the top of the page, thank you. 

Angedelight - I say if it makes you happy go for it, I'm not regimented I was this time last year but in the big picture a few moments of calm with a few digestives are well worth it. Saying that I feel guilty every time I have a cup of tea! I love tea. 

Does anyone know about decaf tea, I was told it's worse than normal tea because of the chemicals? Not sure what is the better of the evils? 

I went to bed yesterday and slept my headache off ....for 17hrs! Guess I needed that sleep, feel a bit light headed today but the headache has gone. Cannot wait to stop sniffing but then the joys of injecting starts  you guys seem such pro's at this. Is it weird I'm looking forward to my down reg scan, I think I'll feel like something is happening then. I haven't been to the clinic since nov so it all seems a bit surreal right now.

Good night ladies, I hope everyone has a good day tomorrow.

Xxx


----------



## Lolisita

Welcome laurel,  if you made the decision to keep going then definitely ask for a higher dose, and see what they say. Good luck!

Nellie- thank you  huni    x I am pretty sure it is your follies growing already   as I had twinges after my first dose. Good sign!
Btw that happened to me few times, now I copy it just n case  


Beccaboo - thank you lovely and for thinking of me   xx How are you doing ?

Sarahsuperdork - yay great news! Glad that you can start tomorrow   thanks for your good luck wishes  

Angedelight- I am having deep sedation, hm not heard of light sedation,  but I would assume it is a conscious sedation, but you wouldn't feel any pain.
I love eating healthy and believe everything in moderation , if I want a piece of cake I will have it.

Lucy- hmm maybe try organic defaff tea. Aw poor you, glad u are feeling better! Don't worry after few injections you'll be a pro as well   thank you btw  

Xx


----------



## Tashap

Hi everyone 

Sorry I've not been on, been silly busy with work - Just popping in quickly to say thinking of you all and Mcstamp and lolisita good luck for egg collection today 😘

I'll jump on later and do personals and an update but happy Friday lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Lolisita

Hi Tashap. Nice to hear from you  
Thank you 

I am on my way to the hospital, for some reason not nervous just yet haha 

Have a lovely day everyone xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good luck Lolisita and mcstamp!

I don't drink regular tea so I won't miss that but I do like my coffee. I'm not cutting caffeine out 100%, just limiting it so I'm cutting out the bigger sources like coffee and fizzy drinks. It means I don't have to worry about the little things (like chocolate!) and I'll be feel a bit more relaxed. From my clinic's point of view, nothing you do or don't do makes any difference - they very much believe that the only rules are take folic acid and restrict your alcohol. For me though, after two failed cycles, I just want to recreate everything I did for the first one when it worked. It could be superstition more than anything else! 

Angedelight - My clinic works with sedation rather than putting you under. In my experience, I was awake and could feel part of the procedure. Others say they were out of it the whole time. I think it depends on how you react to the sedation (some people need more than others) and I'll definitely be asking for more this time.


----------



## DisneyTime

Hi All

*Lolisita * as I post this you will probably be having egg collection, lots of 'egg based' thoughts being sent your way. Let us all know how it went, hope you aren't in too much pain.

*laurel_l* - I was the same as you on my 1st cycle, ended up with one embie (and it was a bit of a potentially imperfect one) and BFN. I have my 1st scan on Monday and am really hoping switching to the Short Protocol will help with more follies. It's always worth keeping asking about your dose, but as *Nellie321* said, probably wouldn't get you loads more follies. As the annoying sayings go &#8230; 'it only takes one', and 'quality not quantity', keep your chin up and there is no harm in asking your clinic. Feel free to virtually hit me for those saying. 

*sarahsuperdork* - Yay to being exactly on plan. Having things happen when they are supposed to in IVF is, to me, the biggest relief. My other half finds it so difficult not being able to know when EC etc will be, drives him mad. Luckily I am more flexible but it is one of the biggest stressors I think.

*Angedelight* - Hi. On my last EC I just had sedation, don't know if it was light or not, in reality I was out. I was fast asleep and they basically had to shake me to get me to wake up again. Didn't notice a thing until the Paracetamol dose wore off. Each person reacts differently but try not to worry (ha ha). I am not paranoid/fanatical about my diet. I used to be 100% paleo for a couple of years, so I still try not to eat too much junk and eat cleanish, but I get through a 100g bar of 90% chocolate a day. I generally track my body fat rather than my BMI as I do more weights so BMI can be a bit misleading. Your garland sounds lovely and it's so good you got the time to relax in such a creative way.

*AC_Hopeful* - Hi, I am decaff all the way now, so still drink coffee and tea but just decaff. My only caffeine is my morning Matcha Green Tea and it's got so many other benefits I don't worry about that too much.

*Lucy101* - please don't say that about decaff tea please please please. I couldn't cope without any tea and decaff is my go to. Not even going to google that as I don't want the answer. Down Reg is awful and you aren't alone in feeling like that, that's how I felt on my last cycle. Just sleep and know that it does ease off once stimms start. *sarahsuperdork * told me that on my 1st cycle and she was right.

*Mcstamp * - as I finish typing this you are only an hour or so away from EC, I'll send you the egg thoughts after Lolisita and let us know how it goes.

Happy Friday to all and positive thoughts to everyone.


----------



## Nellie321

We've made it to Friday!!!!!!! 

Beccaboo I defo think we'll do something at the weekends during our 2ww. We might take a long weekend, we're gonna see how it goes. I have to say, the thought of packing a bag and heading to the coast for a few days is very tempting! x

Sarah I'm glad your scan went well! How was your first injection? x

Angedelight your chill time sounds lush! I feel you on the sugar monster thing! I'm not militant at all about my diet. My clinic have said to still have treats but in moderation. Obviously some days (sugar monster days) you need a bit more and I let myself but the next day I might be extra good to make up for it!! x

Lucy I'm not a tea drinker so cant help but I do love my coffee. I limit myself to one a day but should I be cutting it out altogether? Or moving to decaff? Any advice ladies?? Well done for getting such an epic sleep! You obviously needed it though. I can understand you wanting to get to your BL scan, especially if you've not been to your clinic since November! You will be a pro with injections before you know it hun! x

Lolisita thank you, I really hope it is a good sign after only getting 3 follies last time - scary to be on such a high dose but hopeful that it helps!! I've been thinking of you this morn. I really hope your collection went well and that you are resting now. What is deep sedation?! Sorry if that sounds dumb but my hospital last time (and my clinic this time) both only do general anaesthetics - is it the same thing?! x

Hi Disneytime how are you doing? Good luck for your scan on Monday and I really hope the switch to SP helps you. Do you have a date for EC yet? x

Mcstamp you should be almost done with EC - I really hope it went well and that you too are resting up. x

Hayden I hope you're enjoying your birthday celebrations and spoiling yourself x

AFM firstly, I am now a copier and paster! No more losing my posts (thanks for the advice ladies!) Secondly, sore throat has got worse and I now have another cold! Seriously. I am still getting over the one from last week. I am so worried its gonna screw up our treatment. At my BL scan the nurse said (of my last cold) that it was ok as it wasn't during my 'egg growing stage' - but now it is. Arrgggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh. I'm trying to stay positive. The common cold will NOT defeat me damnit!

Happy Friday lovelies   x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi sarah, yippe that you start DR today. Bet you pleased just to get going again. If your scheduled EC goes to plan then you will only be EC a week behind me...thats if mine goes to plan too! 

Hi Angedelight, Glad you found some lovely chill out music and got creative. Its these little things that I think are great for keeping us nice and relaxed. 

Hi Lucy, 17hrs is good going. I love my sleep.  With you on the not being able to wait for scans etc, I cant wait to start stimms! Thats when I feel like something properly happening. xx

Hi Lollista and Mcstamp, hope you both doing well. 

Hi Disneytime, happy friday to you too. Im just so happy its friday.  

Hi Nellie, you sound happy its friday too  Ah yes I love the coast, wrapping up warm on a chilly day and going for a lovely walk, that makes me proper happy.  Stay positive with the cold, you can beat it! haha! 

Hi Tashnap, boo to work getting in the way, silly work! Hope you are doing well.

Hi daisyboo if you get to read, thinking of you in Cyprus 

As some of the ladies say, I believe in everything in moderation. Why should we restrict ourselves of what we fancy now and again. If consuming certain things were of major concern then the clinic would advise. Like Sarah says, my clinic say cut the alcohol and take folic acid and thats it. I love coffee but have limited it to cut down on the caffeine intake - at the end of the day pregnant ladies can have a certain amount of caffeine in their diets anyway. 
I had a nice start to my Friday, me and my team at work went our for a nice breakfast to start our day off, had a lovely advocado on rye bread toast with a poached egg on top, it was sooooo nice and still full up! I felt like Id earnt my breakfast as I did a 5k before work.

xx


----------



## Parky77

Afternoon everyone, hope you don't mind me joining you?

I am on day 5 of stimulation to force my body to create follicles as I don't do it on my own. I am on my 17th round of treatment. I have had a mixture of IUI type treatment ( but sex instead of IUI) and ICSI. The last few rounds I have over stimulated so I have had to abandon the cycle (although we still had a naughty go last time as I had my hcg anyway). It was a bfn so we have gone straight into this round. 

This time I'm starting on 225 memo put but only for 6 days then dropping to 150 to see if we can control the amount of follicles. 

I've just had a quick look through some of the recent posts on here, in regards to diets and any thing you can do to try and influence the result I reckon I have probably tried most things. I do decaf tea and coffee most of the time and drink plenty of water. I try to eat a fairly healthy and balanced diet and have protein powder in my nutri billet every morning.  Do I really think it makes a difference? Not really but I can't bring myself to ignore it all so I guess on some level I think it matters! 

Oh I do totally believe acupuncture works, I do a lot to help my womb lining and it has produced some great results. 

I'm feeling a bit blue about this round already, there's not even anything to be sad about yet, maybe it's just Friday tiredness kicking in! 

Anyway I bet you're all think who is this crazy just moving in our chat waffling on for hours!  I think I needed to talk!  I'll leaven you all alone a bit now, sorry for the ramble x


----------



## Lolisita

Sarah,Disneytime, Nellie,Beccaboo thanks for your good luck wishes and asking how it went. 

Everything went well, I have 17 eggs collected   even more than they expected. They decided to do ICSI rather then half IVF  half ICSI as it was planned. DH doesn't have any problems with his sperm but today's sample was good but motility wasn't right for doing just IVF so they decided not to risk loosing any eggs and do everything with ICSI.
Will be waiting for a call from the embryologist tomorrow...sooo nervous!   
I am in a quite a bit of pain,but painkiller really helped.
Starting Cyclogest tonight untill pregnancy test if all goes well and no more progesterone after that which I don't agree with and will be asking doctor to prescribe me more.
How long does your clinic keep you on progesterone support?

Sarahsuperdork - My clinic didn't even give me any advice.
I do believe tho that protein and water helps to grow follicles. I would like to belive that Brazil nuts and pineapple juice help implantation, but who knows...

Disney time- hehe yeah I was having EC when you sent the message. In a bit of pain but painkillers help a lot.
How are you doing?

Nellie - I am pretty sure higher dose will produce more eggies  for you this time. Make sure you are drinking 3 liters of water a day.
Thank you for thinking of me   deep sedation is basically a lighter version of general, you wake up much quicker and recovery is easier. You are still asleep and not aware of anything but not completely knocked out like with general . X
Get yourself covonia sore throat spray, it is really good and effective! Tea with honey and lemon few times a day, should help with cold.  

Beccaboo - Yes me too, I can't completely cut our caffeine but definitely limit my intake. Wow 5k, you make me feel so guilty for not exercising. I do walk a lot tho hehe

Parky - Welcome and good luck with your cycle! 

Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Brilliant Lollista, thats amazing number and Im sure even though that next day call is an anxious one you will be fine. Sorry to hear you are in some pain but hopefully it wears off soon for you so you can enjoy your weekend  Are they looking at a 5 day blastocyst if all looks good?
I would find that strange that they say no progesterone after you test as my clinic and alot of other ladies seem to have to stay on the progesterone until 12 weeks - something to do with IVF ladies not producing it/or enough of it naturally. Im on Cyclogest pessaries in the morning and Crinone gel in the evenings. Maybe mention to your clinic depending on your outcome. 
You have a great excuse now for no 5k's! hehe. xx

Parky, Wow, go number 17 of IUI/ICSI. I really do hope this is your time and you have a positive outcome.  

xx


----------



## Lolisita

Beccaboo - Thank you. Hope so too! We are planning to visit friends on Sunday for dinner and maybe a glass of wine   just one, think that is my only chance to have a glass if all goes well.
Yes if all OK definitely blastocyst transfer.
I know I find that very strange too. I've now asked a doctor and few different nurses at my clinic and all say that progesterone support only untill pregnancy test   Makes me feel anxious thinking about it. I know that every clinic is different and some keep you on untill pregnancy test and some for 12 weeks. Whixh doesnt make sence...
I really hope that the doc will prescribe me more. What is Crinone gel for ?

Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Just a quick one re: progesterone (I'll catch up with you all later - great number of eggs Lolisita!) on my first cycle, I was only prescribed enough cyclogest to get me just past OTD. My pregnancy progressed normally. I was only on one a day, too.


----------



## Tashap

Afternoon Ladies, 

This post sure is moving faster now  i can't believe its nearly the weekend - its feels like yesterday i was wishing last week/end away to get started. 

I am sorry if i miss anyone here but its hard to keep up, and read back when I've not been on so much - will do better. 

mcstamp - How was your lovely night away? what a brilliant idea and almost worth not having any heating or water for. I hope all went well at your egg collection and look forward to hearing your update. Rest up and be pampered. x

Lolisita - thats great news on 17 eggs, i have everything crossed for you for the call tomorrow and you have lots of embryos snuggling up in the lab xx Im sorry you in pain right now, i hope you have a nice restful evening and night and wake up tomorrow feeling fab. I can understand how you feel about the progesterone, hopefully they will prescribe you more if it will help you relax about things. x

Parky77 - welcome x sorry you are feeling blue, its really tough isn't it we are all here if you want to talk/moan/laugh xx 

Beccaboo - how are you doing hun? 5k before work your amazing and deserve lots of treats   

Nellie321 - i am in agreement with you re coffee, i am down to one a day and its a real treat, i don't think i could manage to go without. Im sorry your sore throat is worse, have you tried hot honey and lemon? i am sure it won't effect your treatment, could it be a side effect of the meds? How are you feeling other than that? xx 

AFM - I am on day 5 of Down Regs and feeling okay, getting some headaches but nothing water isn't fixing and i feel really cold. Still looking forward to the hot flushes. My injections aren't hurting or anything but i have very small bruising on the injection site, is that normal or am i doing something wrong. 

DH is taking me out for breakfast tomorrow and they we are off to see a friend, what has everyone else got planned? 

Happy Friday again you beautiful ladies xxx


----------



## Nellie321

Well I came home from work early and have had a nap. I now have a chesty cough which is causing my asthma to flare up. I got some stuff from the chemist I can gargle to help with the soreness but it numbs my whole mouth!! Feeling pretty rough but am curled up on the sofa snuggled under my blanket with the dog waiting for hubby to get home and am glad it's the weekend!

Beccaboo you defo more than earned that breakie! It sounds lush too x

Parky welcome! Wow good luck for round 17. I'm sorry you're feeling blue already. The ladies on here are lovely and a great support so feel free to chat away! Have you got anything planned for the weekend? x

Lolisita that's a great number of eggs!! Fx for that phone call. I hope you start to feel better after a good nights sleep. I wish I could have deep sedation instead of a GA. Last time I just wanted to go home straight away, but couldn't because of the GA. On my first cycle I was on 400 cyclogest twice a day and would have continued taking it until 12 weeks but for the early mc. This time I'll be taking them but also my consultant wants me to have a progesterone injection to try and prevent me bleeding this time so I would defo ask if you are concerned. The less anxious we can be during this time, the better!! Thank you for the advice, I will be asking hubby to make me a hot lemon drink when he gets home.......I only wish I could pop some whisky in there!! x

Tashap thank you for the advice and I'm defo gonna try the hot lemon and honey. I've no idea if this is the meds or just something I've picked up. Other than the cold my nausea and headaches are much milder but the hot flushes throughout the night have got worse and I've had two today at work!! I can't believe you're looking forward to them! As for your bruises, I don't think you're doing anything wrong. Some of mine last time bruised quite badly and I did nothing different with each injection. I wonder if you inject on or near the site of a previous injection if that's what causes it?! This time I've had no bruising but some of mine bleed after. Enjoy your breakie in the morn!

I've got no real plans for the weekend other than resting (again!) and my bestie is popping in tomorrow for a cuppa and a catch up. 

Enjoy your Friday night girls x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi lollista, seems as though it does depend on clinic to clinic. Crinone gel is just another form of progesterone. I'm on double dose because if my mc. Yes I would just ask clinic if you could stay on it for peace of mind if it's worrying you. Xx

Hi Sarah, how was DR injection number 1? Hope you don't suffer from any horrid symptoms. Xx

Hi Tashap.  glad you feeling ok on DR. It soon flys by doesn't it. Enjoy breakfast out tomorrow, yummy. I love breakfasts, it's my fav meal of the day. Xx

Hi Nellie, sounds like you are in the right place on the sofa getting furry cuddles. Xx hope a good nights sleep makes a difference and you don't suffer to much over the weekend. 

Got home from work, pj's straight on and cosy up on the sofa. Not very rock and roll Friday night but it suits me! Xx


----------



## Gembo0802

Gosh this all moves very quick, I can't keep up!

Hi beccaboo & Nellie I'm the same pj's straight on when I got home with hot water bottle on the sofa! X

Congrats Lolisita on your egg count, fab numbers fx for your call! x

Parky77 - good luck on round 17! x

I had A scan today and I'm booked in for egg collection on Monday! They think I'll have about 5/6 follies but hopefully some others will catch up by then. Feeling quite nervous about it but going to try and chill over the weekend and not think about it, bonus I'll be drug free on Sunday.

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend and I'm going to try and keep up with this better now   xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Gembo - Have a lovely relaxing weekend ahead of your EC. 

Beccaboo - I did the same, pyjamas on at 6pm and veg out in front of the Sky box! 

Nellie - Hope you feel better soon and can have a nice, relaxing weekend. 

Tasha - Enjoy your breakfast out tomorrow  5 days down already! 

Lolisita - To expand what I posted in a hurry before, all clinics are different regarding how much progesterone they prescribe and how long for. On my first cycle, I had one cyclogest a day and only took it until a few days after OTD. On my FET, I had two pessaries a day and was told if I got a BFP, I'd need it until 7-8 weeks of pregnancy. I had an injectable progesterone on my second FET but I never got to transfer so I couldn't say whether it would have made a difference or not. This time I'm back on cyclogest, it will be two per day I think. You can request progesterone support for longer but I'm not sure how much evidence there is that you need it. Once implanted, an IVF pregnancy is treated like any other in most areas. But the important thing is your comfort and sanity! If you would feel more comfortable taking it for longer, you can ask your GP to prescribe if your clinic won't. They might say no but at least you will have asked the question. 

Hope you are recovering well from EC  mcstamp, hope everything went well for you too. 

Hi Parky, welcome and good luck with your cycle  you've really been through the mill, fingers crossed this is your time. I too will up my protein intake during stimms; who knows whether it makes a difference or not but it's good to feel like you're doing something. 

DisneyTime - I'm like your OH, I find it one of the most stressful things not being able to plan things properly! I've got two weeks booked off work around EC/ET this time though so that definitely helps. Hope you're well. 

Evening everyone, happy Friday. I'm working all weekend but I was off today and will be on Monday so can't complain. 1st buserelin done this evening; feels good to get going again. Roll on hot flushes, night sweats and forgetting my own name.


----------



## mcstamp

Hello everyone, thank you for all your lovely messages x
  All went well for EC today and they found 10 eggs, which was the most I have ever got, so we are tentatively pleased.  

Lolista- EC buddies.  Well done and I've my FX for you tomorrow.  My hospital  doesn't start us on Progesterone until 2 days after EC and then I think it does continue if pregnant for the first couple of months.

Angel delight-  we have sedation but I presume deep.  The first time I had it, they gave me too much and it took a long time to come round and I was quite sick afterwards.  They changed the protocol for me the last couple of times and I've still been completely out of it but this time was the best yet as I've recovered quickly and have no sickness at all.  

Nellie- I hope you are feeling better.  I asked the embryologist today if there was any evidence that having a cold could affect success and she said none at all, however a more serious illness like the flu with a fever could and they wouldn't recommend continuing in that case.  The anaesthetist was slightly concerned as I had a chesty cough and for a moment I thought they weren't going to take me in! I think they would have just done local instead though.  So if you think its getting chesty maybe get to the docs to get fixed before collection ! Also no decongestants as they are not good for us x

Beccaboo-  We were only entitled to 2 NHS cycles but there was a problem  with the equipment during the first transfer which meant they didn't know if the embryos were transferred.   Apparently this has never happened before so please don't anyone worry!  Anyway the upshot was we got one extra freebie and this is it.  it may be a gift! 

Hi Parky- you are an absolute trooper!  Well done and I hope you get your mojo back this weekend.

Gembo- good luck for Monday, enjoy a nice weekend. 

Food and diet wise I would agree that moderation is best.  I love green tea too and decided it was one thing I didn't want to give up- however the nausea has put me right off it anyway!

laurel-Are you having regular blood tests, because surely the results of them will let them know if it is safe to increase the dose?  I would ask if there is a reason why they are not thinking of increasing.

Well my DH has seized control of the TV whilst I've been on here... time to get it back me thinks!

Sending all good things to everyone DR, stimming and all things in between x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I love green tea too but as a side note if anyone didn't know already, don't take your folic acid around the time you drink your green tea because it can affect the way your body absorbs the folic acid. I take my folic acid on an evening, so I only have green tea in the daytime.


----------



## Lolisita

Tashap - than you   So anxious for the call! Probably won't sleep tonight   x
Oh sounds lovely,  where are you off to ? Depending how I feel, we might go for dinner to friends house on Sunday.

Nellie- thanks hun   Yes that's the problem with general you don't recover as quickly. Deep sedation worked really well for me, I didn't feel sick or disorientated and was out of the hospital after 1.5 hrs.
I have a history of mc and mmc that is why  I am really concerned, and would like to have progesterone support as I believe you need it until 10-12 weeks when placenta takes over. 
 whiskey would cure your cold in no time  

Beccaboo - yes unfortunately it does depend on clinic   Great that your clinic keeping you on good progesterone support.Hopefully my Dr will agree...
Oh lovely, I am in my pj's too, snuggling up on the sofa with dh and kitties  

Thanks gembo  great news for EC! It is very possible that they will catch up! Are you triggering tomorrow?

Sarahsuperdork - I've heard that they keep you longer on progesterone after FET . I think it all depends on our progesterone levels, I am quite surprised they don't test for it.
Your progesterone levels should rise during pregnancy and if not then you will  need the support with pessaries. Progesterone is a pregnancy hormone and if your body doesn't produce enough of it your pregnancy doesn't contunue. I read that your body will only absorb enough progesterone that it needs,  so you can't overdose on it.
I am pretty sure the clinic will say no as they are really strict with their rules, so hopefully GP can do something for me.
Woohoo well done for first injection! 

Mcstamp - my EC buddy   yay great news on 10 eggies! FX for tomorrow's phone call! Are they doing ICSI or IVF?
Great that you have the progesterone support for couple of month.

Xx


----------



## Myxini

Evening people. I've been keeping busy for a couple of days, and weirdly not really thinking about the treatment at all. The injection reminder alarm has been taking me by surprise nearly every night! My mind is really a bit all over the place&#8230;

Welcome *Lucy, AC_Hopeful, laurel* and *Parky* - wishing you all good luck!

*Lolisita* - Yay! 17 eggs is brilliant! Well done you and those busy ovaries! Lots of rest and drinking for you, and I've got everything crossed for happy news tomorrow.  I'm afraid I don't remember my estrogen levels, as the OHSS was last year, but they did think I was at risk all the time.

*McStamp* - Great news about 10 eggs! I hope you're feeling okay, and fingers crossed you'll get good news about embryos, too! 

*Beccaboo* - Enjoy your pampering tomorrow.  B&B during the 2ww is exactly what we've been looking for, too, although might have to put that on hold. Lovely distraction in the middle of the madness.

*Nellie* - Oh no, what a lousy time to come down with a cold! Poor you! I hope you're getting lots of TLC and will feel better soon. Stay clear of any cold/flu meds that "dry you up", though. For what it's worth in my last FET cycle I had a cold and bad asthma flair up and even had to have steroids, but the clinic wasn't worried.

*Sarah* - Great news about the scan and yay for starting! 

*Angedelight* - Love the sound of the calm crafting. I've actually got into doing those adult colouring books. Very calming and distracting, and I tend to listen to an audio book or some peaceful music while I'm at it. I wish I could be militant about my diet, as my BMI is on the high side, but since I can't (bulimic trying to stay healthy), I try to just do as well as can. Every healthy meal and healthy choice matters.  I had my EC under sedation, and specifically asked them to not be stingy with the meds, as I'd had a bad experience with sedation before. They must have believed me, since I have no memory at all of my EC, despite it taking a long time and there being lots of eggs. I'd definitely go for that option again myself.

*AC* - I'm definitely having less caffeine, and mostly swapped coffee to herbal teas, but not too worried about the occasional cuppa and chocolate.

*Tashap* - Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow. Breakfast out sounds such a good idea I might poke husband out of bed a bit earlier (than his usual midday) with hints of pancakes, bacon and maple syrup&#8230;

*Gembo* - Lots of luck for Monday! 

Sorry if I'm forgetting someone...

*AFM* I'm starting to have some DR symptoms the past couple of days. Just a headache and sweating really, so nothing too bad. We have no exciting plans for the weekend. DH is feeling a bit better and his consultant's appointment was fine, but he's not really up to lots of extra curriculum stuff. We'll have some chores to take care of, but then binge watching some box sets together sounds like a plan.


----------



## Parky77

Morning all,

I'm really sorry for no personals I'm doing this on my phone, will catch up properly later. I just wanted to say thanks for the welcome, this forum has helped me a lot over the years, because it's people who get it, it's also really current for us all too, I have friends that have been through it, but they aren't at the moment, so they sort of forget a little bit what it's like when you are in it. 

I am feeling much better today, turns out I was tired and coming down with a cold, which explains me feelin blue!  Today I am going to the gym to have a training plan made for me, which hopefully I won't be able to stick to very soon, as I've had m/c's I'm not meant to do any cardio if pregnant. However exercise really elms my state of mind and helps with the tiredness thing I get when injecting. 

I hope you al have a good day, I'm keeping positive for all of us, maybe we should take it in turns to be positive for the whole team for a day, share some of the burden!!


----------



## mo89

Hi can i join? I have just started stimulation on Thursday. Only 3 follicles on Thursday before stims. Worried. 
Anyone on menopur? it bloody hurts! And getting rid of air bubbles is a nightmare. Im back for scan on tues. Day 6 of stims so hopefully there will be more follicles. Xx


----------



## mcstamp

Hello all and welcome to Mo89.  I was on menopur (how I love the past tense!) I found if you make sure you've git all the air out of your needle before you draw up and then turn the vial upside down as you draw it then that  helps- other than that its lots of flicking to disperse the bubbles! 

What dose have they started you on?  I expect you will see a improvement on the follicles by Thursday and if not they may well increase the dose x

Well I've had the phone call and we have 7 fertilised eggs through IVF      The most we've had, so we are relieved to say the least. Now the next bit of waiting for the phone call on Monday now to see how they are doing.  FX

Sarahsuperdork thank you for the info on Green tea and Folic acid - I will be changing to taking it in the evening on that advice!

What is everyone's take on going back to work after transfer?  In the past I've been lucky that the transfer has fallen well so that I have had a least a few days before going back in (I work part time).  If the best thing happens then I may end up with a transfer on Wednesday and I'm due in work on Thursday and Friday.  I'm not sure what to do as I work in an outdoor preschool, so its very physical and can be hard to keep warm and dry.


----------



## mo89

Thanks for the advice. I'm on maximum dose they said. 300. Don't think they can up it any more. I will need to go back to work after transfer   but think you are advised to go back and carry on as normal. 

How long were you on menopur for?


----------



## Gembo0802

Thanks for your messages of support ladies, it really means a lot!  

Mo- I was on 450 Menopur for 12 days did my last injection this morning before EC on Monday so they could up it if needed. Good luck for your next scan I'm sure it'll be fine xx


----------



## Parky77

I'm on 225 menopur the injections don't really bother me, sometimes you catch a vein and then I bruise. Are you doing it in your tummy or leg?  I tend to have a slow start and then my follicles go bananas and I make loads really quickly, so don't worry too much about how many you have. When doing IVF or ICSI we all want loads of follicles when on IUI you only want a couple, it's very hard to control either way though. As long as there's at least one really good one though that's all we need. 

When I make the injection up I sometimes find if you pierce the top and then add the liquid when you draw it back up you get less bubble, it'll get easier and you'll be doing it with your eyes closed soon!

I've just been to the gym and had a good session, had a pt session and he has created a plan for me, I was just thinking hopefully though I won't be able to do it! 

Hope you're all doing well xxx


----------



## Lolisita

Happy Saturday everyone ! I am still waiting for the call from the hospital ! Getting more anxious   my phone is literally glued to my hand     

Mixini - thank you sweetie  
Your symptoms should pass once you start stimming x

Parky - Glad ou are feeling better and more positive  

Mo89- welcome , stimming should help you grow more follicles,  good luck for your scan. Lots of girls on here take the 2ww off work. It depends what you do for a job, as long as it doesn't involve any heavy lifting you should be ok. 

Mcstamp - Fantastic news huni! Really happy for you!! Fx for Monday x
If I were you I would request Thursday & Friday off so then you have 4 days off and can relax without doing any psychical activities.
If everything goes well, I will be taking 1 week off and going to see my parents, they live by the seaside  

Xx


----------



## Angedelight

Hi all
Happy weekend. Welcome to the new girls. Sorry I can't name you individually- I'm doing this on my phone in bed after a night shift!
Lolisita- hope that call comes quickly. I hated that bit!
Mcstamp- great outcome. Hope you have things to keep you occupied between now and Monday. 
This whole process is such a waiting game!.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

With regards to decaf stuff, if you like ground coffee, Taylor's decaf is amazing. It's also decaffinated using a water process rather than chemical process so good all round. And red bush tea is naturally caffeine fee which I really like. The only reason I'm totally caffeine free is due to cutting out a couple of years ago altogether.

Going back to work- I've done it differently every time. The first time I only had EC and ET off. Was really stressful. The second time I had EC off then back to work and signed off for 2ww after ET. This time I'm not going back after EC. I'm a nurse on a busy ward. At the moment I find work a really good distraction from all this but cannot wait to cocoon myself away this time! I was really wiped out last time so doing different shifts would be tiring. I also find (and I can feel it coming) that my ability to tolerate stress is not so great and I get anxious really easily. Everyone is different and you must do what feels right for you. I just think that's the key really- doing what you think will be most helpful/distracting.

For anyone who was interested in the IVF lite I'm having I copied a link from the clinic....
http://www.londonwomensclinic.com/london/ivf_lite
Please be the one that works! &#128591;

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. I'm off to do a beginners climbing course shortly at an indoor centre nearby. This way when I get asked what I've done at the weekend I can say something without sounding a complete bore! &#128514;

Last dose of northisterone this evening. Already having period type pains so hopefully not too long to wait.

A x

/links


----------



## Countrysidecrazy

Hello, 

May I join please? I'm new to this forum and just about to start our first icsi cycle due to a low sperm count. I'm not very used to all the acronyms yet, but I'm sure I'll pick them up. The dr has told us to call on day 1 of our cycle for a consenting appointment (hopefully this Monday). Will meds start from that day too? Trying to get my head around all the timings ect, but am feeling a little confused. We have been told it is an antagonist protocol cycle. 

So pleased to find this site as it feels quite isolating at times. 

Xx

Wishing


----------



## Angedelight

Hi countrysidecrazy
Thought you might find this helpful, it's an acronym decoder http://www.resolve.org/support/Managing-Infertility-Stress/infertility-acronyms.html
I have to say this first time I saw one of these I was completely traumatised and have never been able to bring myself to use the acronyms for period or sex!!. 
Hopefully your appointment will make things clear and the ladies on here can advise. My last cycle was 2 years ago so I'm no use at remembering what happens when x

/links


----------



## Countrysidecrazy

Hello angedelight, 

Thank you, I've bookmarked that page, think I'll be referring to it a fair bit! I'm hoping the appointment will help me get timelines straight in my head too! Must remember to write down what they say as came away from initial consultation and forgot half of what was said after a few days!  

Xx


----------



## mo89

450? Wow. They told me maximum. Thanks! Yeh im trying not to stress about the 3 follicles. Just spike to nurse on the phone and she said i probably wont see more unless they were so small on Thursday. Im doing menopur in the tummy. Dont know if i could do the leg. Might try. 

Did you all give the injections at about the same time each morning? I know coffee is bad, so what about fizzy drinks- coke zero or diet? 

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Lolisita

I just got a call and 9 fertilised   14 were injected. 
I am already booked in for a 5 day transfer on Wednesday. 
I asked them if they think they will get to the blycosyst stage, and the embryologist said that he thinks so as I am young with no fertility problems. I really hope so!! 
I thought they decide on day 3 when would be ET, but guess they know better.

Sorry no personals to latest replies will do it a bit later xx


----------



## Mary_L

Wow- lots happened last couple of days! Been so busy at work haven't been able to post sooner but thanks for all the replies and advice- makes a real difference knowing you're all out there!

Yay for all the fertilised eggs! Great numbers lolista and mcstamp, hope those cells get multiplying..

Agree with angedelight about time off, depends so much on job and how stressful it is. I know I liked the distraction of work towards the end of 2ww but I do long hours so wouldn't have wanted to work throughout the whole time. 

Nellie- really hope you feel better. Hopefully some R&R and catch up with bestie over weekend will be enough to get rid of any germs.

Sarah- hope all going ok so far.

Disneytime- Haha- have no intention of virtually hitting you!! That made me laugh. You're totally right and we hear those sayings often for a reason.. 

Tashap don't think you're doing anything wrong to get bruises, some do and some don't, think it just depends if you hit a tiny capillary. 

Hope beccaboo is having a lovely time away.

Great that you've been able to forget about treatment, Myxini. I keep saying I don't want it to take over my life but can't seen to get it out of my head. Hope the headache settles soon. 

Agree with you parky77, find exercise a great way to destress and forget all about treatment (that was until a pregnant girl joined my gym class and all the chat was about how exciting her pregnancy was...!).

Wishing you lots of luck for monday gembo.

Mo89- my clinic advised morning injections about the same time but know some advise evenings. I've tried to avoid anything with lots of caffeine so cut out coke too. Hope your 3 follies do well. 

AFM, not a great day today. Had another scan and still just one mature follicle. Two small ones not grown at all. I asked if I could increase dose of menopur but they said there's no evidence it makes any difference. They don't think things will get any better so have decided to change from IVF to IUI. So will do trigger injection tonight and planned IUI on monday. Feeling pretty disappointed but trying not to write the cycle of just yet, there's still hope the IUI might work! 

Sorry if I've missed anyone out. Hope everyone enjoys the weekend. xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hey ladies, 

Hi myxini, sounds like the plans for your weekend sound good with a box set, did you end up having pancakes this morning!  

Hi parky77, glad you enjoyed your gym session this morning. I too went this morning, for my usual Saturday morning classes. I love my exercise, not only physically but mentally too, helps me get through the tough days of treatment.  

Hi mo, good luck for scan next week, it's surprising how so much can change inbetween scan dates. 

Hi mcstamp my lovely, 7 fertilised is brilliant, you must be pleased.  re work, I've always worked the day after all the way through to test date but I'm in an office. Could you take it as sick leave or book some days off if you think physically it's too much. If I had a physical job I'd be inclined to take the time off I think. Xx

Hi angedelight, thanks for the note on that brand of decaf coffee, I might give it a go  hope you enjoyed the climbing course, sounds fab. Xx

Hi countryside, hope you do get to start on Monday, welcome to our little buddies board. 

Hi lollista, that's fab new on those fertilised eggs. Whoop.  How are you feeling after EC, well I hope all fine as I know you were worried about ohss. 5 day transfer will be brill, I bet you can't wait for Wednesday now! Xx

Hi laurel, I'm still around if you thought I'd gone away somewhere! My b&b night stay on the coast is in March during my 2ww, so it's usual Saturday home routine for me! So sorry to hear it's not gone as planned laurel, nothing is ever straightforward is it, why won't our bodies to as they are told hey!  fx crossed iui works and as you say, it's not the end yet. Really really hope it works for you. Xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone, well I know I have so hi to all. I'm on my phone and it's awkward! Been for my facial, it was so nice and relaxing, booked in for my next one in March. Now cooking up my batch of granola as I make a load to last, I try to make so much stuff from scratch nowadays to cut out all the sugars. I now find shop bought granola way to sweet. Also cooking corgette and banana bread loaf, no sugar it that one so il let you know how it turns out. Xx


----------



## Parky77

Laurel I have had more success with IUI than Icsi, I know a few people that have had babies from IUI so it most definitely is not over x


----------



## Mary_L

Sorry beccaboo- that's what comes of speed-reading to catch up! Love the sound of courgette and banana bread, mmmm. Xx

Thanks parky77, I'm prone to pessimism so that's good to hear   xxx


----------



## mo89

Congrats to all you will fertilised eggs!!! And great numbers. Sorry, im on my phone doing this will try be a but more personal when i can get on laptop. 
So excited for you all. Hope we all get bfp   

Does anyone have any tips for stress. Iv been living at my mum and dads for a week as they have been on holiday- so watching 4 dogs!!! (One of which wears nappies and on medication), applying for a teaching job, interviews the 29th Feb and oh patents night this week. So trying hard to stay calm but i have 1000 thoughts going through my head and 1000 things to do lol

Tips? 😃


----------



## Parky77

I think keeping busy and having a focus away from babies is a good thing, so you've got that covered!

Exercise, always a massive de-stresser for me, can be a walk or a full on gym session either way. 

Yoga is lovely too. 

I also have a sleep hypnosis app which helps if I'm struggling to switch off. 

When's your mom back, sounds like you could do without the dogs!


----------



## mo89

My mum is home tonight!!!! Thank goodness. One of the dogs is mine. Shes a puppy cockapoo but one is fine haha. Yeh you are right with taking my mind off all this. Just want it to be Tuesday so i can know. We have literally had bad news after the other for the past 3 yrs.

My mum and dad tried for 10 years for me. Hope im not the same.   if they tell me on tues that i have about 6 i will feel happy. 

What size were all your follicles after 5 days of stimulation??


----------



## Jayne357

Hey everyone, I hope you are all getting on ok? I am sorry I haven't been on for a little bit and haven't had chance to catch up yet. 
I am looking for a little bit of advice or possibly reassurance! I am doing short protocol and I started my injections on Thursday as my spotting became a lot heavier and it was the date my period was due too! The problem is that since then the spotting has reduced again and although I know it will get heavier either tonight or tomorrow I am worried I started too early with the injections!! Does anyone know if this will be a major problem or would it just mean it takes a few more days of stimulating than normal?? 😟!! Xxx


----------



## gymrunner

Hello all. Is it ok to join? I'm doing this for the first time. Started spray a week ago, have blood test in 1.5 weeks to see if I can start injections. 
I've struggled a bit these last few days, since stopping the northesterine (sp?!) tablets but feel a bit better today. Trying to keep as normal a life as poss but it's hard to not constantly be thinking about it!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi mo89, as parky had suggested I would so recommend yoga, I do it twice a week. Never thought it would be my thing but it's so stress relieving. Zita west do a meditation cd which is apparently excellent. Xx
I didn't have many follies on last go,  I had about 5 that got to a decent size for EC, my clinic likes them to be around 17mm. 

Hi Jayne, hope you are ok. I'm afraid I don't know about sp as always done LP so don't know about the bleed. I think plenty of ladies on her are doing it have done SP that could advise. Xx

Hi gymrunner, I know for me it's on my mind all the time and it is difficult to switch off but I like to try to try and do other things to take my mind off it, like cooking or exercise or just going out for dinner with DH, I find it helps. Good luck. Xx


----------



## gymrunner

Hi Beccaboo, thanks for the welcome. I find exercise helps a lot, I am slightly worried that maybe I'm doing too much but the info out there is so conflicting I'm just listening to my body, being mentally well is just as important I figure.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening all, sorry no personals tonight, I feel shattered and it's only day 2.  I'm feeling the loss of caffeine I think. Hope you're all well.


----------



## Lolisita

Laurel - thank u  wishing u lots of luck for IUI fx!

Beccaboo - I am feeling good actually,  been drinking lots of water and not as painful today   hehe Yes! I literally can't wait for Wednesday   praying it will all be ok and we'll have some left for freezing.
Oh I haven't had a facial in ages! Banana bread sounds delicious  

Mo89- Try yoga and breathing exercise for relaxation, you can always buy a dvd and do it at home. 

Jayne - Were you on the pill before starting the SP? Did you start spotting with red blood or brown?

Gymrunner -welcome   good luck with your cycle! 

Sarahsuperdork - Hope you are having a relaxing evening  

Xx


----------



## Nellie321

Gemno good luck for Monday! Hopefully some more follies will mature before then x

Sarah the tiredness is just horrible. Make sure you rest Hun   x

Mcstamp fab news on your embies!! Fx they divide nicely over the next few days. Do you know when your transfer will be? Thank you this has helped put my mind at ease. You know I'd never considered they might not do the EC if you have a cough?! I've got over a week to shift this cold then! I'm feeling a bit better today but still very chesty. I'm gonna get an appt at my docs on Monday just to be on the safe side. Re work, I would defo take the Thursday and the Friday off x

Myxini thank you Hun, that has made me feel better. Glad your not suffering too much on DR. Curling up with a box set sounds like a fab idea. Glad DH is feeling a bit better too x

Parky glad you're feeling better today Hun. I'm loving your positivity, despite being tired and having a cold! x

Hi mo and welcome! What protocol are you on? Bubbles are a bit of a nightmare. I tend to draw down more than I need, then take the needle out of the bottle, draw air into the syringe, then flick all the bubbles to the top, then push most of the air out and then go back into the bottle to expel the last bit of air, leaving the right dose in the syringe!! I only had 3 follies on my first cycle so I understand your worry. Fx for your scan on tues x

Angedelight thank you for the advice on the decaf. I hope your period comes soon x

Hi Countrysidecrazy and welcome! Good luck with your cycle x

Lolisita that's amazing news!! Roll on Wednesday. Are you having one or two put back? x

AFM I had a full on tantrum at 1am    Not my finest hour, I must admit, but two colds in two weeks, horrid DR side effects and little sleep are taking their toll!! (My poor hubby) So today I have done nothing. Curled up on the sofa. My bestie brought me flowers and we nattered for ages. Feeling much more chilled and hoping this cold starts to shift tomorrow. 

Enjoy your Saturday eve lovelies   X


----------



## Bridgetk10

Hello Ladies

Please can I join you?
I am at the Herts & Essex clinic about to. Start txt for my second child. 
I conceived on my first tx in late 2011. I had really bad OHSS and spent a night in hospital as they battled to get my be under control. As a consequence I am doing short protocol this time. I had a pipelle scratch yesterday and take my last microgynon tomorrow so I can have a scan and start stimming on Friday. I still need to work hard to keep my weight under control over the next few weeks. 

Hope you are all having a good Saturday evening? We are just chilling and getting ready for the next few weeks! 

B x


----------



## Lolisita

Nellie - thank you   if I have one strong blastocyst, we'll go with one.
Ah glad you had a nice relaxing evening with your friend.


Bridget - Welcome and good luck with your cycle


----------



## Jayne357

Hi Lolista,
I wasn't allowed the pill as I have had complications on it in the past so had to wait for my cycle naturally. 
The spotting had changed when I started the injections to proper red and heavier than the days before. 
When I had my base line scan I was 6 days into my cycle based on the first day of fully bleeding but they said I looked to be a bit further on so I was told to just go with my instinct on when I thought I should start the injections!! 
The bleeding has started properly this evening so I am not so worried but I just didn't want to have jepodised it so early on in the process!! 
Hope everyone else is getting on ok, I have never felt such a mixture of emotions as I am at the moment! 
Fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## lilo

Hi ladies. Sorry I haven't posted for a while. Nothing much to report from me but have been following the thread. Great news about all those lovely eggs collected yesterday. Fingers well and truly crossed that they develop nicely. Welcome Bridget. I am at Herts and Essex too and will be on short protocol. How was your scratch? I have mine on Feb 19th and am a little apprehensive. Good luck to everyone. X


----------



## Natnu

Hello, 
I'm due to start my sim drugs on 11/2/16 this Thursday is there anyone joining me? 😀 X


----------



## Lolisita

Jayne - don't worry huni,  as long as you started stimms when you had proper red blood you should be ok. When is your next scan?

Lilo- thanks   have you started your cycle ?

Natsu -welcome , good luck with your stimms next week. Are you doing SP or LP?


----------



## Natnu

Thank you lolisits! I'm on LP if all goes to plan we should be testing March 10th 😀
9 fertilised egg is amazing!! Have u had any updated on them? X


----------



## Jayne357

Thanks Lolisita, hopefully all will be fine. My scan is on Wednesday so will see what they say then. 

Thanks again x


----------



## Lolisita

Natnu- you probably can't wait to start  
thanks  I've heared from the clinic today to say that they've fertilised and they booked me in for Wednesday transfer. I guess they'll let me know if there are any changes to their 5 day transfer plan. X

Jayne- my pleasure   fingers crossed for your scan x


----------



## Myxini

Great fertilisation news here today!  Sorry no personals tonight, but welcome to newcomers to thread, and I wish you've all had a lovely Saturday.

We were both too lazy to go out for breakfast, but did pop into Costa later on. The weekly shopping's done and we had our fill of box sets too. I'm feeling quite crampy and PMSy, but I take this as a good sign, since AF is supposed to arrive sometime in the next week. I should really be in bed... Good night you lot!


----------



## mcstamp

Hi all, Great news Lolista on the 9 fertilised! Roll on Wednesday.  I will hear in the morning, if its a 3 or 5 day transfer and if it is tomorrow I have to run round  like a mad thing to get to the hospital on time!

Jayne- I worried at the start of this cycle that I'd missed my period starting as it was so light, but the nurse reassured me on the scan that things looked as they should, so I wouldn't worry if they are happy  

HI Laurel- I'm going to sound really dense now but was does IUI involve? Good luck for tomorrow anyway I'll have my FX 

RE- stress  I think stress during IVF etc is unavoidable but what we can try and do is lessen all the other stress in our life so that we can cope with this in the best possible way. Its not always possible but often work is the biggest stress and if you can get support in place in your workplace that can really help.  MO89 I know how hard teaching is (I'm an escapee from teaching) and I wonder if anyone in school knows what you're going through?  Your TA, if your lucky enough to have one or your head might be able to lighten the load a bit.  But really do put yourself first because this is big stuff you are dealing with and if you can't do both working and IVF without giving yourself long term stress problems, I would get along to the docs and get signed off for a few weeks.  
Good luck with parents evenings - it always used to make me wonder why some people got to be parents and I didn't!  (sorry- just one more of my wicked thoughts!!)    

Hello and welcome to everyone else x


----------



## Lolisita

Thanks Mixini  

Mcstamp - Thank u honey, you have a great number too!
That's the thing with a 3 day transfer, hope you make it on time if that's the case. Even tho I am booked for a 5 day transfer I might call the clinic tomorrow to double check it is all running according to the plan just in case. Don't want to be caught at work. X


----------



## Rosy678

Hi everyone. I'm due to start dr next weekend for my second ivf attempt we are doing a flare cycle this time. Had acupuncture since the last round ended to try something new. Also had the scratch this time which was new. 

Mixed feeling sometimes really hopeful other times feeling like this is all a waste of time! 

Loving reading everyone's fertilisation news, maybe this will be a great cycle for lots of us!


----------



## Nellie321

Welcome Bridget, Natnu and Rosymcw!! Good luck ladies x

Mcstamp fx for your call tomorrow. I hope you have enough time to get organised!! x

Lolisita I'll be keeping my fx that your embies get to blasts and that you get some frosties x 

I hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday. I'm getting very nervous for my scan in the morning. By then I'll have had 2700iU of menopur in just 6 days and I'm so anxious to know if it's increased my follie count from last time. 

Fx for everyone this week starting meds, having scans, EC and of course mcstamp and Lolisita for ET   X


----------



## Lolisita

Rosymcw - welcome and hope this is a successful cycle for you!

Nellie- thank you huni, fx! X 
Good luck for you scan tomorrow,  I will be thinking of you! Fx

Xx


----------



## biscuitkeeper

Happy Sunday everyone. It's so great to see progress on the board already. Keeping everything crossed for everyone. Lolisita and mcstamp - those are such good numbers! On the home straight...
Laurel_l I saw your post a couple of pages back and it resonated as that's exactly what happened to me in my first cycle. Have you been monitored every couple of days or weekly? I get the impression (I'm not an expert) that if they monitor you more regularly from the start then they can change dosage early. Always remember you are entitled to a second opinion if you're not happy. Very good luck with the iui!
Mo89 completely agree with Parky that running really helps me with stress. I'm not a massive fan of running exactly but I love that I feel good after. Though my nurse has mentioned not exercising on stimms which I'm assuming will mean my stress may go up! 
Natnu I start stimming on Wednesday so almost same timings as you. I'm quite excited to get on with this cycle. I don't have a lot of patience! 
Apologies if I've missed anyone, and a huge welcome to any one new. It's always good to have this when treatment can be a bit isolating. X


----------



## Hope11978

Hi everyone

Can I ask to join you all?  I start DR tomorrow, this is my 2nd IVF attempt.  For the 1st IVF cycle I would log on and read everyone's comments but never post, so this time I thought I could hopefully offer support to others and chat to others going through a cycle at the same time.

I had short protocol last time and didn't do well on that - only 1 egg collected.  This time I am trying the long protocol and hope to get more eggs fx.

Nervous for outcome but also excited at the same time.

Good luck to all of you that are part way through your cycle and for those of you also starting next week like me x


----------



## Natnu

Your all such lovely ladies😀 Thank u for being so positive and welcoming xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hiya Natnu, we met on the Leeds thread  hope you're well and welcome to cycle buddies!

Hope - Hi and welcome, good luck with your cycle. I started DR on Friday so only a few days ahead of you. Fingers crossed you get lots more eggs to work with this time.

biscuitkeeper - I sympathise with the lack of patience feeling. Not too long til Wednesday now though.

Nellie - Good luck for your scan tomorrow!

Rosy and Bridget - Hi, good luck with your cycles. 

Lolisita and mcstamp - Hope you're recovering well from EC, great news on both your fertilisation numbers.

Hi to everyone else, hope you've all had a great weekend. Day 3 of DR done for me today, avoided side effects so far but it is very early days yet.


----------



## Lolisita

Biscuitkeeper - You nearly there! 2 more days  

Hope - Welcome, hope LP works for you better this time!

Sarahsuperdork - Glad you had a lovely weekend. 
I am still in pain, but definitely getting better. 

Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning,  

Hi Gymrunner, I think when it comes to exercise then thats the right approach to listen to your body and just dont over do things. I will give up all my high impact exercise at stimms, Im thinking I need all my energy to go to creating those eggs at that point!  Hope you are well and had a lovely weekend. 

Hi Lollista, Will you call the clinic today for a little update? Hope you are feeling ok still and roll on wednesday, only 2 more sleeps now  xx

Hi Gembo, good luck for your scan today. I find alot changes between scans when you are on stimms so hoping some off those follies are nice and mature and everything is on track. 

Hi Nellie, Aww how lovely your friend brought you flowers.  Sorry to hear you had a night time tantrum, hope chilling out on the sofa did the trick. How is the cold today? Good luck for the scan today. xx

Hi bridget and natnu, Good luck on your cycles.

Hi sarah, You did make me giggle with you comment about forgetting your name! haha. Hope you are still free of DR symptoms, Im still feeling well on mine. Hope you have a nice day off today. xx

Hi Hope, thats how im feeling, nervous, like you about my egg numbers but excited too. xx

Hi Biscuitkeeper, great you should start stimming on wednesday, hope it all goes to plan. xx

Hi Rosymcw, Good luck for your cycle, I too had the scratch this time round, hoping it helps things. I hope this is a nice lucky board.  xx

Hi Mcstamp, good luck if transfer is today, if not, all the best on getting to wednesday. Thinking of you. Oh also I finished Girl on the Train, I really liked it, are you still reading it? xx

Hi Myxini, Hope you had a nice weekend with box sets and yummy food if you went shopping.  Hope you have a good week. xx

Hi Haydan, How are you, havent heard from you in a while. I hope all is ok.

Hi Tashnap, How are you doing? Did you have a nice weekend. When is you scan for when they check ok to start stimms? Mine is a week tomorrow on the 16th. My plan says I start on the 18th. 

Hi parky, Any more gym sessions planned this week? I managed to get up for a run this morning before work, dragged my DH out with me but he really wanted to stay in bed. I figured I havent got many running opportunities left now before stimms so need to make the most of it  xx

Hi rachdav, Hope you are well.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you all have lovely weeks whatever you are doing and good luck to all those having scans, transfers. 

xx


----------



## Lolisita

Morning everyone,

Beccaboo -  I've just spoken to the embryologist, he said they will be checking the embryos later on today, and that I shouldn't worry because  I've been booked for a day 5 transfer already means that they are really sure. He said they leave the embryos to develop till day 6 for freezing. Also he mentioned that because of my age as I am under 35 they will be transferring only 1 embryo as it is a good chance it is going to implant. Can't wait to reunite with my little embie   yessss 2 more sleeps  
I am feeling okay but have a bit of a cold now, and feel like I am developing a cough   Pls pls just not cough! Hope that won't spoil my chances. I got 2 days to get better!
How are u doing hun? X

Mcstamp - let us know on any updates from the clinic! X

We had a lovely Sunday, went to a  friends house for dinner.


----------



## Beccaboo

Lollista, brilliant and yes from day 3 to blastocyst I dont think they check them again, they have to leave them if I remember right. Sounds all positive which is great  Its a fab feeling to be reunited with a little embie, with me it's like I formed a little attachment with them when they were in the lab and you really do worry about them.  
I'm ok, actually feeling really well on DR, I feel bad for all the Ladies on here that are suffering  my skin also is really good too which I remember happened last time, so that makes me happy. Xx


----------



## Gembo0802

Hai ladies,

Just to let you know my EC went well this morning and got 7 eggs, so fx for my call tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Rachdav

Hi Guys!

Hope everyone is well and have had a nice weekend. I've been working this weekend, so now enjoying a nice day off on the sofa! (in-between packing the house up as we're moving! I know....great timing!)
So far no side effects from the norethisterone....other than not sleeping as i'm worried i'm going to miss my morning tablet! (How ridiculous!)

Lolisita - Ahhhh good luck for your ET and being reunited with your embies! I can't wait to get to that stage. I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you!

Welcome to all the new ladies on here.....good luck to everyone!


----------



## Rachdav

Gembo0802 - thats great news! Glad it all went well. Fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## Tashap

Afternoon Ladies, 

I am so sorry I haven't been on, after promising on Friday to do better I was super busy all weekend x 

How is everyone doing? 

Rachdav - perfect timing on the move  its good to be distracted though but try to rest when your feeling tired, have you set a reminder on your phone, may help with the sleeping  xx 

Gembo0802: Congratulations on your 7 eggs, fx for you call tomorrow - rest up today and be well looked after. 

Lolisita - a 5 day transfer! that's brilliant news, How are you feeling now?  I am wishing the next two days away for you and then you will have your embie all snuggled on-board. x

sarahsuperdork - day 3 already, amazing how quickly it goes - I hope those nasty side effects stay away and your onto stimming in no time x 

Beccaboo - I had a lovely weekend thank you, spend to much money  I wasn't happy about getting up early for injections but laid on the sofa for an hour watching tv as a treat after. I think they were planning for the 15th scan and stims on 18th but AF hasn't yet started (due today) so that may delay things FX its not to much of a delay and I can stick to the plan. xxx I'm glad the side effects are staying away for you, I'm not to bad either ( just a little vague and forgetful) 

Hope11978 - Welcome, I hope you have a better experience of LP and this is the one for you xxx 

Nellie321 - good luck for your scan today. Thinking of you xx 

Rosymcw - welcome x

Mcstamp - how are you feeling? I am thinking of you x GL if its today for transfer and you haven't been running about to much xxx 

AFM: Nothing much to report - waiting for AF to book my scan should be today but not feeling anything. it really is strange wanting it to arrive. Feeling pretty positive and not stressing out right now. 

Sorry to all that I have missed, I continue to promise to do better - you are all in my thoughts though xxx


----------



## Lucy101

Hi Ladies, I hope everyone has had a great weekend. I have been keeping in touch with posts while working but given up trying to reply on my phone, its so much easier on the old laptop.

Great news regarding the egg collections, congratulations ladies I'm so pleased for you ,  Its so exciting listening to everyones news, I've been on the edge of my seat! I was so apprehensive before joining the website but now I don't know why I didn't do it sooner. 

This weekend I had the most spectacular hot flush whilst out with friends for dinner, ( day 10 into DR I thought I'd escaped it) red itchy rash all over my face arms and chest... really pretty, only minor ones since thankfully. That aside your advice on drinking plenty of water has helped with the headaches and the insomnia ...I'm not sure if thats the meds or an over active mind, reassured that it might stop Wednesday when i start stimming. 

Thank you for the advice re decaf coffee I have ordered some swiss water decaf so will enjoy that when it arrives, have limited myself to 2 real cups of tea a day and herbal the rest. It just makes the real tea so much more enjoyable ( does it matter that I treated myself to a new china mug, an extra large one  ).

I hope the week fly's by now, roll on scans and Ec I'm feeling so much more reassured and positive after reading your posts the last few days.Can I just ask I only have the day off for EC would you recommend having a few days to recover, I have just started a new job in January and think I was maybe being a little optimistic and felt hesitant to ask for more time off but might be a more sensible option. I was going ask wed at my scan what they thought?

Good luck Mcstamp and Lolisita with ET will be thinking of you over the next few days with everything crossed!! 

Gembo - congratulations!! fingers crossed for your phone call too.

Wishing everyone a fab week stress free week.

xxx


----------



## Tashap

Lucy101: I am really pleased you have found being on here beneficial. I think its great we are all in it together. How exciting about you starting stimming on Wednesday - bet you cant wait. x 

My consultant told me I need a week off from EC but I think other have different advice. xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Gembo, Im sorry, in my last post I wished you Good Luck on a scan, I didnt realise it was EC day for you. 7 eggs is great news, fx for that call in the morning, hoping for positive news for you. xx

Hi rachdav, glad you havent had many side effects. I hope the move isnt too stressful for you, think of it as a distraction! xx

Hi tashap, glad you are well. FX AF comes soon so it doesnt delay anything. Mine turned up last week, I hoping this is going to be my last AF for a fair few months now! haha. Glad you feeling positve, thats good, Im sure thinking positively about things can help loads. xx

Hi Lucy, good work on the tea and a new mug, any little treats are good I say! I saw a nice mug with little gold hearts on I wanted. I love a nice cup! haha 
Re EC and the days after, I have EC and the day after off work. Partly because my work is really supportive and allows me any time off for this...so I make the most of it, plus you never know how you will feel the day after. Last year, I was absolutely fine afterwards. Check what your clinic thinks. maybe you could let work know there is a possibity of having more days off so they are aware. xx

xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

I hope you don't mind me joining this thread.  This is my 2nd IVF attempt.  I have now been stimulating for 6 days on the short protocol, not feeling anything really, but do have a heavy cold which is worrying me in case it goes on my chest.  My consultant is planning to do my EC middle to end of next week.  Lovely to read all the stories on here, I hope everyone is getting on ok and those that are waiting for ET, best of luck and really hope it goes well. x


----------



## Tashap

natparnell: welcome X 

Ladies I wanted to share something with you that really made me laugh. I do the Zita West IVF CD at night, DH came to bed with my last night rather than staying up late as he usually does and says he would listen too. He was obviously enjoying it and seemed to be very relaxed/going to sleep when he woke me up with a jolt saying "I don't have a womb" apparently she talks about a welcoming womb lining or something (I'm alway out by that bit) and it woke him up freaking out. Hahhaha x


----------



## Haydan

Hi Ladies - sorry ive been absent - birthday celebrations and then a horrible headache that i've had for 2 days now and it's uncomfortable on the computer - and no its not self induced as i didnt touch a drop of alcohol lol.

However very quickly - congrats to the EC ladies, hope ET goes well for you and you'll be in blissful PUPO soon.

Will do a proper message when my heads not trying to kill me  

lots of love and baby dust to you all xxx   xxx


----------



## Rachdav

Tashap - thats hilariously brilliant!!!! Your poor hubby!!

NatParnel - welcome! hope you continue to feel well....good luck for next week!

Hayden - hope your headache goes soon! Theres nothing worse than a banging head that won't go away! ps. LOVE the fairy dust....how do you do that?!


----------



## Nellie321

This is only a quickie as I'm feeling pretty unwell  

Hi Hope and welcome. Fx LP works better for you x

Gembo that's fab news you got 7 eggies. Fx for that call tomorrow. Make sure you rest x

Mcstamp if ET was today I hope all has gone ok. Thinking of you x

Lolisita I have everything crossed for Wednesday and a top grade 5dtr x

Sarah and Beccaboo I'm glad you're both feeling ok on DR. I hope it continues! x

Rachdav enjoy your day off x

Tashap fx AF hurries up so you can get your scan booked in. That made me chuckle about your DH!! x

Lucy I would ask your clinic on Wednesday. Last time I had day of EC and the day after off but I work in an office so am sat down most of the day! Be guided by what they say and what you feel like x

Hi NatParnell and welcome. Good luck with your cycle x

Haydan sorry about your two day headache, that sucks. I hope you feel better soon. Drink plenty of water and rest up x

AFM Thank you to everyone wishing me luck for my scan today. I have 5 follies on the left and 3 on the right. They range in size from 6 to 12. Not great numbers but better than I had last time. I guess I just hoped for better as I'm on 450. Fx they've grown by Wednesday's scan. Apparently my lining is already thick enough for EC?! Clinic are however concerned about my health and have ordered bed rest for two days (that's pretty much all I've done for two days already!) I've just seen my gp and I have a virus and he said it could take weeks to clear up. I think my clinic only do general anaesthetic and they've confirmed they won't do it if I'm still ill. I forgot to ask if they can do a local or sedation instead or what the hell I do if I'm still ill. I can't believe I've been through all of this and may not be allowed EC. So I'm home. In bed. Following orders and praying this virus goes in the next week   

I'm sorry to read that some of you are also coming down with colds. Make sure you get plenty of fluids and rest and I hope you feel better soon   x 

 x


----------



## Mary_L

Hi everyone and welcome to those joined since I last posted. 

So sorry you're poorly Nellie.These things can clear up very quickly so hopefully another day or two and you'll be feeling loads better xxx

Just back from IUI (mcstamp- it is intra uterine insemination, instead of transferring embryo they transfer sperm and just hope it coincides with my one follicle ovulating- sadly I feel quite doubtful as it never worked out with a year of ovulating on clomid). Biscuitkeeper- I had a scan after one week stimming. They believe changing dose doesn't affect anything. I'd already had to argue to get a higher dose than I had for my first cycle. But then I've had fewer follicles this cycle than I did my first so maybe they're right?! Hard to know what is just a random response.. We were already thinking of moving clinics for next cycle so will see. 

So now on 2ww much sooner than I expected, just need to try and keep busy and stressfree!

Sending lots of positive thoughts to all those growing follies and embies and really hope those not feeling too well start to feel better soon xxx


----------



## NatParnell

Thanks everyone for getting back to me.  Sorry to hear you are feeling poorly Nellie, really hope you feel better soon.  Gembo, that's great news, will be keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow.  I've been having acupuncture for the last 3 months, does anything think this can help, it does make me feel less stressed but not sure if it changes the outcome.  I think in my position, it is the quality of my eggs that are the problem because of my age. x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Tashap, that is really funny about your DH, made me giggle! xx

Hi nat, Hope the stimm injections carry on working well and that cold of your disappears soon. xx

Hi haydan, boo about the headache, I hope you had a lovely long weekend and a fab birthday.  xx

Hi rachdav, regarding more smileys there should be an option for 'more' underneath the regular ones, You will probably find baby dust and a whole load of others in there. xx

Oh Nellie, I hope you feeling ill doesnt affect anything with the cycle. Defo stay in bed and hope it helps. Maybe get DH to make you some vitamin boosting green juices. Ive got a nice recipe for a spinach one which is mega easy and tasty too. Good work on follicle numbers, sending some growth vibes to you for Wednesdays scan.  xx

Laurel, glad the IUI went well and fx crossed it works. So you are officially on 2 week wait now then? 
My clinic have planned increased my stimm dose very very slightly this time compared to my last cycle but they said because I have low AMH, increasing it loads probably wouldnt result in much higher egg numbers, my egg numbers are just low unfortunately and increasing dosage doesnt guarentee high numbers. I think this might be similar to how IVF light works in a way. 
Are you working your 2ww or relaxing. Dont go 2ww crazy! hehe. 

xx


----------



## Myxini

Hello everyone again, and a big welcome to newcomers! 

Parky – I hope you’re not feeling too bad with the cold now.

Mo – I’ve personally always found tummy much better than leg for injections, but I think it’s an individual thing, so no harm in trying leg if you struggle with the tummy. As to injection times, my clinic has a rule to do them between 5pm and 7pm, so I always do mine at 6 (need an alarm to remember). Good luck for tomorrow!

Laurel – Ah, sorry there weren’t enough follicles for IVF, but I’m keeping fingers crossed for you. I think it’s a little strange of them to say the dose doesn’t affect how many follicles you get – certainly goes against everything I’ve been lead to believe. But I’m hardly an expert of course…

Beccaboo – The healthy cooking sounds yummy. I used to do plenty of sugar free baking myself, but too lazy at the moment…  

Lolisita – Good to hear you’re recovering from EC without any ill effects.  Keeping fingers crossed for Wednesday. The embryologist sounds very reassuring.

Nellie – You poor woman! Do stay in bed and rest, and if you can always call your clinic and ask about the sedation issue. Really keeping fingers crossed they’ll decide you’re well enough to go ahead.  

Jayne – If the bleeding was red and the clinic was happy with your insticts I’m sure there’s no reason for you to worry.

Gembo – Great news! I hope you’re recovering well from EC, and fingers crossed for more good news tomorrow. 

Tashap – How lovely of your DH to get so involved! 

Haydan – Oh dear, I hope your head feels better soon.

AFM – I don’t really have much to report. It’s Day 9 of DR. I’m feeling a little sweaty, a little headachy, a little nauseous, a little crampy, but really nothing too bad. I’ve been having a busy day and just got thoroughly soaked to my bones outside – yet I’ll need to head back out there soon. In the same dripping wet coat and squelching boots. Hmph.


----------



## Lolisita

Beccaboo - oh right I didn't know that, I guess that's because it is not good to move them about too much . Me too! I feel so attached to my little embies and thinking about them all day  Glad you are feeling good on DR, hope it continues this way  Xx

Gembo- Congrats on 7 eggies! FX for your call tomorrow!

Rachdav- thank u huni! Aw you'll be at this stage soon tooo 

Tashap - thank you   Can't wait! I am feeling better today, pain is almost gone. However I developed annoying cold , trying to get rid of it before ET.
Hope your AF arrives soon ! 

Lucy- thanks for your thoughts   I would advise to take at least the next day off as you'll be in pain and uncomfortable walking. Are you having general or  deep sedation/local?  If general anaesthetic then get at least 2 days off as it takes longer to recover.

Natparnell -welcome and good luck for your scans and EC next week!

Haydan-  Hope your headache gets better, drink lots of water.

Nellie-thank u sweetie   You still got time to grow them, I've got my fingers crossed for you   Good luck for your scan! 
Drink lots of water , vitamin C and healthy eating,  hope you feel better very soon! 

Laurel - glad your IUI went well. Fx you get your BFP!

Mixini - yeah I thought he was very helpful and made me feel positive for Wednesday. 
Sorry for your side effects, hope it doesn't last long. Oh poor you, It is awful outside.

Xx


----------



## Hope11978

Thanks all for your lovely welcomes!                                                    Tashap - I listened to the zita west on my first ivf and yes it does say that. Soo funny, your poor DH! Good luck to those of u waiting for calls tomorrow regarding how many eggs have fertilised. . I was extremely anxious!!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Lolisita - Hope the in between EC and ET limbo isn't too stressful for you. Not long now and your little embryo(s) will be back with you.

Myxini - Oh no, I don't envy you having to be outside in all that bad weather. Warm bath and a cuppa when you get in?

NatParnell - Hi and welcome, acupuncture is supposed to be great for IVF. I had it on my FET and felt very relaxed but it just cost too much for me to do again this time as well. At £40 an hour, I ended up spending the first ten minutes of every session thinking I should retrain and look for a new career. 

laurel - Welcome to the 2ww, I think you're our first. Sending lots of positive vibes your way. 

Nellie - I'm so sorry you're feeling poorly at the minute, I so hope you can clear this virus in time for EC. Make sure you get plenty of rest. 

Haydan - Sorry to hear about the headache, hope you feel better soon. Remind me are you DR yet? Could be a symptom, means it's all working as painful as it is.

Tashap - Your poor DH.  Any sign of AF yet?

Lucy - I was recommended swiss water decaf coffee so I've had that the last two days and I have to say, it's not bad at all. I would recommend having the day of EC and the day after it off work; my clinic favours 'just getting on with it/act as normal' and that's the only time off they strongly recommend.

Gembo - Congratulations, 7 eggs is great, fingers crossed for your phone call tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well and haven't had the Monday blues too much. I've had a pretty lazy day off but managed to get out for a walk between showers so 6 miles done today. Making the most of it while I don't feel too many side effects. Spending the evening in and have had a M&S Chinese takeaway (Chinese new year is as good excuse as any not to cook!).


----------



## Parky77

Evening all, wow everyone has been busy, I last posted on Saturday and I feel like I've missed a years worth of news!!

I'm on my phone so very difficult to do personals. But congrats everyone that has had EC or IUI or great scans or started something!!!

I had a scan this morning I have 1 good follicle, at 10mm this sounds rubbish to most of you but because I only have follicle stimulation and hcg followed by 'regular' sex I struggle with controlling how many follicles are produced, 1 lead at this stage is unheard of-lets keep our fingers crossed that it'll stay that way!  

I have been getting into the gym again after skiing injuries stopped me, I had a session with a pt who created me a bit of a softer programme as I don't want to go mental, but it's so hard when you love to go for it! 

I'm feeling so tired but not sleeping great, but apart from that life carries on as normal in my house, I think that helps me. 

Anyway talking if tired I'm off to bed I have a really long day of work tomorrow, so doubt I'll be on tomorrow either. But I am thinking of you all and I really appreciate your support. I am with you all in spirit!!

Catch up soon xxx


----------



## mcstamp

Good morning,  Sorry for yesterdays absence I got stuck into my crafting and didn't stop! 

Laurel l- Not what you expected (always tough) but hope that you are doing OK and you get good news in 2 weeks time  

Gembo congrats on your 7 eggs.  Hope you are feeling well and the phone call comes soon x 

Lucy re egg collection - normally 1-2 days rest afterwards is enough for me, but I don't know what they did to me this time as I was still in a lot of discomfort on day 3 and could not have gone into work! 

HI Parky, that sounds like good news, keeping my fingers crossed for you x

Beccaboo glad you are still doing well and squeezing in the runs!  I did finish Girl on the Train- I loved it, such a good read and a great distraction (and I'm glad the character in it wasn't just loopy from the IVF!)

Nellie- Hope you've followed doctors orders!  FX if its just a virus and doesn't get on your chest and you will be OK. I t would be devastating at this stage if a cold got in the way of things.  It didn't cross my mind that it would be a problem until I was speaking to the anaesthetist - they had a really good listen to my chest and felt I was ok.  Have you tried inhalations of olbas or burning olbas or  menthol? 

To everyone else new welcome! Hope you are all doing ok DR and Stimming and looking after yourselves.  As a SP girl I do feel like your LP girls are hardcore . Well done !

AFM -well I'm still here and didn't have transfer yesterday. The phone call yesterday said we have 4 embryos at 8 cell stage so they are hoping that we'll get some though to day 5    We'll find out in the morning an then if all is good we'll go down for transfer.

Lolista I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and sending lots of positive thoughts your way x


----------



## Lolisita

Good morning everyone  

Sarahsuperdork - It is not bad actually as I am busy with work. 

Parky- good news, fingers crossed! 

Mcstamp - Woohoo looks like we might be transfer buddies too   I will be thinking of you too !  Fx! Let us know !

Girls, I developed irritation from cyclogest pessaries,  which is very annoying especially before ET. Have anyone experienced that ? The nurse said that I can use them the other end if that happens but viginally is better , so not sure what to do  

Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning ladies,  

Hi Myxini, I hope you dryed off after getting rained on yesterday. Nice warm comfy clothes when you got home I hope.  Glad DR is going along smoothly for you. 

Hi Lollista, Hope you little embies are snuggled up in the love lab, getting ready for their move tomorrow! 1 more sleep! With the pessaries, I always insert them up the front and never experienced any irritation. Is it really bad, could you just mention it to the clinic? Is it the first time youve used them? tmi but I never fancied them up the bottom! xx

Hi mcstamp, thats just brilliant that your embies are doing so well and you can go in tomorrow. got everything crossed for you, I remember that nerve racking few days which Id never appreciated before I started cycling. Yes I thought the mention of IVF was a funny co-incidence to being mentioned while im cycling! I need to pick another book to read next. 

Hi sarah, 6 miles walking is brill and glad you didnt get caught in the rain. Hope you enjoyed the M&S chinese, yum! Are you having pancakes today, we are having some tonight, cant wait.

Hi parky, yes this thread moved quick doesnt it. I do a sneaky log on at work when I have a quiet moment! Its great you still getting a little exercise in, Im counting the days until I have to stop now but hopefully it will all be worth it. Hope you had a lovely sleep ready for your long day. take care lovely. xx

Hi Nellie, I hope things have made an improvement for you today regards your virus. Sending some get well thoughts xx

Hi laurel, our 2ww lady. xx how are you feeling today? have you got nice things planned for your 2ww. Are you working it, I cant remember if you said.

Hello everyone else. Its Pancake day ladies. Im not sure why it excites me as we actually have pancakes alot! We are having some today, we usually do a healthy kind, bananas, eggs and vanilla protein powder and thats it. they come out really yummy if you like banana's! 

xx


----------



## Lolisita

Hi Beccaboo  
Yeeees can't wait! I still didn't get any update on how they are doing , but assuming no news are good news  Yes good idea, I could speak to the clinic,  but assume they will tell me to use them up the bottom  will ask tho. Yes that's the first time, I used Utrogestan in the past.
Oh yes it is a pancake day today   we l ready got all the ingredients including Nutella   Looks like it is pancakes for dinner!

Xx


----------



## Rachdav

Morning Ladies!

Lolisita - Ahh thats annoying about the irritation. My nurse told me i could use them either end, whichever i preferred........so i'm sure using them the other end will still be as effective!   Good luck for your call!

mcstamp - Thinking of you getting that call tomorrow! fx!

Myxini - How are you feeling today? Better i hope. 

OOooo yeah Pancake day!......what to have on them though?.......fruit?.....lemon?.....chocolate?..........any more suggestions? i fence something different?
My friend has vinegar & sugar on them and it actually works!! Enjoy ladies 

xx

PS I found the fairy dust!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello Rachdav, I fancy pancakes now after your yummy ideas. How about adding in some coconut, or some peanut butter. Ive seen a recipe today to add spinach, apparently you cant taste the spinach it just turns them green....or is that taking healthy pancakes a step too far! hehe
Love the baby dust. xx

Hi Lollista, if it causes really bad irritation maybe they have another form of meds they can give you. I think progestrogene can also come in the form of injections although never had them myself. Hope it eases anyway. Poor us, if we arent injecting, we are inserting! hehe xx

xx


----------



## Parky77

Crafty catch up, whilst I am watching a learner do some work (I am an apprentice development coach!)

Mcstamp I am keeping everything crossed for you, how exciting!!!

Lolisita - good luck for your transfer too, as for the cyclogest I have only ever been told to use them after transfer as they are to support a pregnancy before your placenta kicks in, I have used them up the bum when I have to get up in the morning, otherwise I feel like they just all come out!  I have also done the bum when I have been uncomfortable, it doesn't hurt at all and in fact they are less messy.  

Nellie I hope you are feeling better, luckily my cold is just a normal little sniffle which I can definitely handle!

I really hope that my one follicle is behaving, this is unheard of for us, maybe it is 17th time lucky, you know that famous saying!!!!

I definitely recommend exercise as a positive mood enhancer, you feel less guilty about the chocolate then!

Girl on a train was a brilliant book, I could not put it down, does anyone have any other recommendations?  I need a new book but nothing is inspiring me.

Best go do some work!

Catch up later, happy pancake day everyone xxx


----------



## Lolisita

Rachdav- thank u   the other end it is then  
I don't have treats very often, so I will definitely be having it with Nutella and maybe raspberry jam and even natural yougurt will work well. Yum!

Beccaboo - I was thinking this actually , I had a good experience with Utrogestan in the past. The nurse will be calling me back later on , I will ask her.
I don't mind the injections,but this one is intramuscular hmmm but obviously better then having irritation.
Haha u made me giggle with your comment, so true , if not injecting we are inserting  

Parky - Thank u   up the bum definitely sounds less messy! Was it as effective as vaginally?  

Xx


----------



## Tashap

Nellie321 - Im sorry your feeling poorly, how horrible for you to get a virus at this stage - hopefully lots of rest and fluids will get it sorted, I hope your being well looked after . Great news about your lining and that your numbers are better than last time. I am sure you will grow them beuatfully in the next few days. xx 

Haydan - I hope your headache has cleared and your feeling better. 

Myxini - glad your not feeling DR's to badly. Doesn't sound like you had a great day yesrdyat with the weather. I hope you wrapped up warm in the evening x

sarahsuperdork - A lazy day off followed by Chinese sounds perfect, although 6 miles doesn't sounds that lazy!  

Gembo - Have you had the call yet? xx

Parky77 - glad your scan went well. Your treatment sounds interesting, I have never heard of it before xx

mcstamp - Glad you had a lovey distracted day crafting. Great news about your embryos, will you have 1 or 2 transferred? I will be thinking of you in the morning. x

Lolista - I am glad you are feeling better, and will be thinking of you tomorrow. what time will you be going in? are you having 1 or 2 transferred? Re cyclogest - I have heard people say that alternate between one and the other when they have struggled.  

Beccaboo - How are you doing? I am very much looking forward to pancakes tonight - I may try your way, but we also have buttermilk pancake mix from Costco in the cupboard so may do one healthy and one naughty  

Rachdav - I am not sure about the vinegar and sugar but all your other ideas sound fab. 


AFM: I am glad you all enjoyed the story about my husband, its good to laugh through this process. AF arrived today Woooohooo, so I am booked in on Friday for my scan and they think I should still be on track to start Stimms on Wednesday 17th. No major side effects, a few hot flushes but still only mild and bearable. 

Hope you are all well and sending loads of xxx


----------



## Rachdav

Ooo I'm liking the sound of green pancakes!!!! Think i may try that (if the chocolate spread doesn't shout at me too loudly to eat it all up!  ) 

good news that AF has arrived Tashap!

I think i'm a little behind the rest of you ladies but its really good to hear how you're all getting on and coping with it! its an insight into what I'm in for and great to talk to people who actually understand!!

Have a great afternoon everyone 

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Yay pancake day!! I had American-style ones for breakfast with yoghurt and bananas. Tonight we're having thinner ones with maybe Nutella or lemon and sugar or maple syrup. Probably all of the above. 

Tashap - Glad AF arrived and you have another date to look forward to. 

Rachdav - I am not sure on vinegar pancakes either!

Parky - I love a good book on an evening, somewhere to escape from all the IVF madness. Have you read Gone Girl? If so, I forget the names of the other books but Gillian Flynn has two others that are also very good. 

Lolisita - I was told re: cyclogest that front or back door works just the same so if you're getting irritation, maybe mix it up a bit. Those fanny poppers, they're really unpleasant aren't they  I had injectable progesterone on my last FET though and it left lumps in my bum that are still there!

mcstamp - Good luck for ET tomorrow!

Hi to everyone, just a quickie while I'm on my lunch. I can't wait to get home today! I don't know whether it's DR or me but I am ratty as hell and best left alone today.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Parky, I have a book called The Last days of Rabbit Hayes which is supposed to be good although a tear jerker, maybe I choose that next depending on my emotional IVF state!

Lollista, hope the nurse gives you some ideas and you get some relief from the irritation soon. I liked Sarah's post calling them fanny poppers! haha.

Tashap, yay that AF arrived and that youve been able to book your scan. yippeee. Hopefully we can both start stimms next week. 

Rachdav, when is it you start your treatment again? it will soon be here, surprising how quickly the time flys really, even though it doesnt feel like it all the time. Re vinigar pancakes, I reckon you should try them out and let us know what they taste like!  

Sarah, double dose pancakes breakfast and supper, I like it  Ive read Gone Girl, I liked it, I will look into the other Gillian Flynn books. perhaps you cant wait to get home because its Pancake Day! Whoop.

xx


----------



## Gembo0802

Afternoon ladies,

Think I may have to have pancakes later after all this talk of them!

Sarah - I was quite ratty on my first cycle but this time I seemed to be fine, just tried to remove myself from the situation if I felt irritable  

Tashap - glad your AF arrived and good luck for your scan on Friday!  

Lolisita - good luck for your transfer tomorrow   , are you having 1 or 2 put back? What time do you have to go in? My clinic recommends cyclogest up the bum until ET and then vaginally after that!

Mcstamp - congrats on your embryos, good luck for transfer tomorrow   

Hope everyone else is ok   and have a great afternoon!


Thanks everyone for asking after me, that's so nice!
I was so nervous waiting for the call this morning, 2 out of 7 eggs fertilised normally. I've got to go in for transfer tomorrow. It's all happening. But fast now, a bit worried about transfer tbh   . Just trying to stay busy today hoping my embryos are ok xx


----------



## Tashap

Rachdav - When are you starting? I found it very helpfully reading others experiences too before getting started, it really relaxed me and your start date will come round quickly for sure xx 

sarahsuperdork - hopefully not long till pancake time, sorry I mean hometime. Curl up when you get in and have a lovely relaxed evening, when you feel like that everything else can wait  I hope you feel better soon xx 

Beccaboo - not long now and we will be stimming, I was getting a bit worried it would be delayed. What meds will you have? 

Gembo0802 - Yay for transfer tomorrow, what is worrying you hun? Will you be having both put back in x all the best for tomorrow, what time will you be going in? x


----------



## Rachdav

Teashop & Beccaboo - I started norethisterone last week and have my first scan on the 19th. 

Gembo0802 - I'm sending your 2 little embies lots of positive thoughts. I'm sure tomorrow will go smoothly, but I can imagine its an anxious wait. We'l all be thinking of you. Let us know how its goes!


----------



## Alecsi

Hello laidies; i had my egg colection yesterday ; 9 eggs and just 3 fertilised. I am not feeling so good; i am very bloated ; my woomb line is thin 5mm; they give me tablets, and i dont know if my 3 little embryons will develop normal. I had a 2 icsi with nhs because i can not affort privat; so maybe this is my last chance.


----------



## Rachdav

Hi Alecsi. Sorry to hear you're feeling unwell......hope you are managing to get plenty of rest and have someone to pamper you a little?
It only takes 1 little one to develop and grab hold....keep thinking positive  , you still have a good chance with 3! 
I really hope it works for you.... fx!


----------



## Hope11978

Hi all

I only joined up at the weekend so have been trying to keep up with all your messages and try and do some personal messages, apologises if i have misunderstood where you are at in your cycle. FX I am up to date!
Lolista – What did the doctor advise? I used the pessaries – the other end! It was ok a little sore but ok, these things have to be done !! lol

Parky – good news regarding your scan, hope you continue to receive good news at your scans

Nellie – hope you are feeling better and are taking things easy, really hope you are well enough for EC

Gembo – congrats on your 7 eggs and good luck for your telephone call, I was extremely anxious waiting for mine on my 1st cycle

Mcstamp – Good luck for your call and on you transfer

Sarahsuperdork – hope you feel better tomorrow and feel your normal self.  How many days into your DR are you?  I’m only on day 2 DR on LP, still a long way to go!

Rachdav – When are you due to start?  Are you LP or SP?  Maybe you are around the same time as me cycle wise?

Haydan – hope you have managed to shake up your awful headache?  Do you think its related to your treatment or just a coincidence?

Alecsi  - Sorry to hear you are feeling poorly i hope your 3 little embies grow strong and have everything crossed for you

Tashap – glad your AF has arrive, mine was delayed on my last cycle and you just want it to hurry up and arrive, good luck for your scan

Beccaboo – Think I will look on line for The Last days of Rabbit Hayes once my drugs kick in it may give me an excuse to cry and not seem like a extra hormonal woman lol

Laurel  - Hope your 2ww goes quickly, the waiting’s seems to take forever, hope you have lots to keep you busy and positive!

Myxim – Hope you are feeling a bit better today, your symptoms sound horrible. I didn’t suffer last time at all on SP but in an odd way I am hoping I do this time on LP. It may mean more is going on in my body!?

Natparnell – I had acupuncture last time and did find it very relaxing and it gave me some me time where i could just chill out

I am currently on day 2 of my DR so nothing to report... as yet! Still a long way to go.  Sorry if I have missed anyone xxx


----------



## Jayne357

I am so sorry I am still struggling to keep up with everyone and how you are all doing! I will catch up and message you all  properly I promise!!

I am currently on day 6 of stimulating injections and going for a scan to see how I am getting on tomorrow! 

Does anyone have any advice on exercise while stim'ing? I usually do a lot of running and play sports and wanted to keep going with something until the EC but have read so many mixed opinions on it that I am not sure what to do!? I find it relaxing and it keeps me busy so would rather not stop altogether until I have to although obviously don't want to jepodise the treatment! 

Sending you all lots of good wishes xxxxx


----------



## Alecsi

Thank you so much for your suport.i stay all day in bed but my belly is still hart me ; when i go to toilet as well.i hope tomorow to feel much better and thursday the nyrse to give me a good news.xxxxx


----------



## Jayne357

Oh and we are having pancakes too!! Can't wait 🍳😋


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hiya Alecsi, hope you're ok 

Quick one for Jayne; if you're used to exercising, doing what you'd normally do during stimms isn't necessarily going to be bad (they say not to start up exercise if you wouldn't usually) but I'd probably err on the side of caution because you'll need all the energy you can get for producing those eggs.


----------



## Jayne357

Thanks Sarah, I will see how the scan goes tomorrow and see how much energy I have too haha!!

Hope DR is going ok for you and you have enjoyed your pancakes!! 

Xx


----------



## Hope11978

Hi Jayne

I was advised last time that exercising up until EC would be ok and after EC just walking - no swimming!!

I'm at a different clinic this time and my paperwork says only low impact exercise after 2nd scan.

So it seems different clinics advise differently.  This time I will probably just go with how I feel.

Good luck with your scan tomorrow x


----------



## mcstamp

Hi Alecsi, hope you are feeling a little better. I have been quite sore following EC collection this time and it has taken till 4 days after to feel well again although I still have some discomfort. So take it easy if you need to.

Re swimming- I asked about that last time, initially they don't recommend it as we've been poked around so much down there that there is a higher risk of infection, but after a few days the only reason not too is because the fanny poppers (love that Sarah) may leave nasty snail trails in the pool! So I'm going to wear 2 swimming costumes!

Some of you were asking if I would have 1 or 2 embryos transferred (if we get that choice). We would prefer 1 because of the risk of multiple pregnancy but ultimately we take the embryologists advice. We suspect they don't like freezing if there is only 1 to freeze and that may make them more likely to suggest 2. I've found this website really informative [http://www.oneatatime.org.uk/index.html]
and it has helped prepare us to ask the right questions if we get that choice. Last cycle when we were asked we felt very hurried and poorly informed and I don't want to feel like that again. I know some of you have along way to go before that stage but its worth a read!

Night all x

/links


----------



## Freda1

Hi please can I join this group? Not sure if I'm too late? First time IVF. 

I am on day 7 stimming long protocol. Have 3 follicles but seem to be responding ok to the drugs (which I wasn't expecting) and hoping for egg collection on Monday. Have very low amh/high fsh so have been told my odds aren't great but feeling more positive after today's scan. 

Been good reading other posts, wishing everyone the best of luck. X


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi mcstamp, good luck for et tomorrow. Thanks for the link as we will possibly have two this time round if we have enough. Just another decision isn't it so il take a read. Thank you xx

Gembo, will be thinking of you too tomorrow. wishing you loads of luck. Xx

Hi Tashap, I'l be stimming on gonal f. I was on it last year and it seemed to do the job! What about you? I can't wait to get stimming now! Xx

Hi alecsi, I'm sure they are strong little embies and will be waiting for transfer on Thursday. Hope you start to feel better soon xx

Hi Jayne, like you I run and do a lot of high impact exercise. I stop at stimms. The nurse says I can do gentle but last year I could feel my ovaries doing something on stimms and didn't want to chance anything. Also they say your ovaries can twist and turn if you do too much high impact during that time which isn't good. I say listen to your body though. It's difficult to stop something you love doing but I just keep reminding myself that it's only for a short time and a positive outcome will out weigh the stopping exercise. Xx

Hi hope, maybe I start the book and let you know how it goes! Xx

Hi Sarah, hope your day wasn't too bad and you have managed to chill out and have a lovely evening. 

Good luck tomorrow lollista. Be lovely too see you at the next milestone. Xx

Xx


----------



## Parky77

Evening all,

I would do personals but to be honest I could just easily copy and paste everything Hope said earlier!!!

Jayne as far as I have always been told it is all about how you feel with exercise, listen to your body.  I personally find the benefits of exercising are massive, I get so tired on menopur but if I exercise I find it a lot easier to manage, it also helps me to keep a little more emotionally balanced!

Fanny poppers is a brilliant nickname for the minging cyclogest.  Me and my fella call them foamy fanny's!!!

Gone Girl was a great book, I will have a look at The Last DAys of Rabbit Hayes, need a good page turner.

Good luck everyone for tomorrow, wether you are in the early stages, waiting to start, having a scan, EC, waiting for a call about your little embryo babies, or having your transfer.....


----------



## Jayne357

Thanks Becca, I feel the same it's definitely worth giving up the exercise for the end goal but I get a bit restless on a night after work and hoped I could keep going until EC. I am starting to think it's probably best to stop now though although I will check and see what they say at the hospital tomorrow!! Thanks again xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I have to paste this what a friend said to me. I told her I wished I could be less nervous all the time and be more brave. 

"Are you kidding? You have fanny and bum hole poppers, give yourself jabs to kick off an artificial menopause and have eggs scooped out of your ****** for the sake of your future babies, you're super brave"

 We are super brave you guys! We can do this!


----------



## Jayne357

Thanks Parky I feel really unsure on what to do, I don't think I feel much different at the moment and think I could run but I don't want to risk anything! I do all my socialising while doing exercise too so it really helps to keep me sane!!! Xx


----------



## Parky77

Sarahsuperdork your friend is so right, we are warriors!!!

Jayne the thing is most women that have 'easy' conception/pregnancy carry on completely oblivious exercising at full pelt, eating and drinking as normal, often until they are at least 4 weeks pregnant, we aren't even pregnant yet, I know we all want to do everything we possibly can to improve our chances, but I honestly think we can tie ourselves into a big tangle trying to do everything.  I think our state of mind has a massive part to play and if you need to exercise to help that, then carry on.

That's all my opinion anyway!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

That's true Parky but we do also have to bear in mind that we are not getting pregnant 'normally' (best word I can think of!) and our ovaries are going from the size of marbles to the size of golf balls (figuratively) so we need to treat ourselves with care during that time.


----------



## Lolisita

Girls . Sorry for no t many personals but I feel really awful   that cold got worse , so going to bed now, so I can wake up tomorrow feeling a little better for my ET.

Thanks so much to all of you for all your advice reg cyclogest and your good luck wishes for tomorrow ! I have to be there at 11 am .

Will update tomorrow  xxx

Tahsap- I am having 1 embryo transferred as that's what embryologist recommended. Woohoo for AF,  glad you have your scan booked in so you have something to look forward to  

Sarahsuperdork - oh lumps on your bum doesn't sound very nice, maybe try massaging them with bio oil. 

Beccaboo - Imagine the nurse never called back, I think it is cos they thought my questing is non urgent... oh well I will ask tomorrow...

Gembo- My clinic recommended just vaginally and if not poss the back end ...I already tried that tonight not pleasant  haha

Hope- no advice from the doctor as no one called back, will torture them with questions tomorrow  

Mcstamp - Good luck for tomorrow sweetie ! Fx ! 

Alesci - Sorry you are not feeling well, drink lots of water at least 3 liters and ideally 4 ! This is very important to help to avoid ohss .

Welcome to all the newbies !


----------



## Beccaboo

Sarah, loved what your friend said, yep that really shows how brave and strong we are. xx

Good luck to Lollista, Mcstamp and Gembo today for your transfers. xx


----------



## Alecsi

Thank you laidies. I feel much better today; not so bloted and less pain. 

Mcstamp  i am thinking to you and i wish you for all my hart  the little embrie to fix there in you warm belly.

I would like to give a call to my clinic to ask about my embrie but i dont think do they will trll me something; i ned yo wait until tomorow.

Lolista and gembo the same i pray for you girls as well.


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Hope everyone is doing ok today.

Gembo, Alecsi and McStamp,  good luck today, will be thinking of you, hope you are all feeling a little better and less nervous.

Its so hard to keep up with where everyone is at but I am thinking of you all and sending good luck wishes.

Freda, Welcome and hope all goes well on Monday for EC.

I had a scan this morning, looks like there is 7 potential follicles, Consultant is planning on doing EC next Wednesday but I have to go back on Friday for another scan to see.  Because I am 40, he is talking about putting 3 embryos back in if we get them, seems a lot to me.  What's everyone's thoughts? xx


----------



## Bridgetk10

Morning All,

Good luck GemboA.lecsi andMcStamp. 

I have missed the last couple of days following a school trip on Monday and being too knackered yesterday so I apologise for no personals. 

Mother Nature intervened and my first scan has been brought forward to today and I am typing in the waiting room after being later for my appointment despite being in the car for an hour and 50 mins!

Fingers crossed I get seen I should start stimming today as I am on short protocol. 

B xx


----------



## Tashap

Morning Beautiful Ladies  

Firstly Lolisita, Mcstamp and Gembo Good luck and thinking of you for the transfer today x

NatParnell - Great news on that scan, and wow 3  How do you feel about 3 embryos being put back in? x

Alecsi - glad you are feeling better today, good luck for Thursday transfer. I will be thinking of you x

sarahsuperdork - your friend sounds amazing and she is right you are super brave x 

Beccaboo - I will be on Menopur, it really amazes me how different everyone's treatment plans are. Same as you I cant wait to get going. 

Freda1 - welcome xx

Bridgetk10 - Hope all goes well with the scan and you get going today  hope your return journey is better too x


Anyone who I have missed, I hope you are well xx

AFM: Nothing new to report with me. I was wondering when Stimming when you had your first scan and they how often did you have them before EC? 

Did you all enjoy the pancakes last night, I went with 1 buttermilk pancake with Greek yogurt, mixed berries and chopped nuts it was yummy


----------



## Nellie321

Hi Ladies,

Laurel wow you’re already on your 2ww. Good luck and I hope it goes nice and quick for you. Fx it works this time x

Parky that sounds like fab news that you have a lead follicle! Fx for you x

Tashap whooooooooo to AF arriving! Good luck for your scan on Friday. Re scans, I had my first after 6 days of stims (usually at day 7 but had it earlier cause of my high dose of menopur), then another one at 9 days (which was this morning) and I have another scan on Friday which will be day 11, then EC pencilled for Monday x

Lolisita I was told either end for pessaries was fine – I chose the front door! I’m sorry your cold got worse. I’m thinking of you today and hope once your beautiful little embie is back where it belongs you will start to feel better x

Sarah I’m having pessaries and injections of progesterone this time – do they have to go in the bum? They sound pretty horrific if you are still left with lumps?! I LOVE what your friend said! We are super brave! x

Gembo that’s great two fertilised! x

Hi Alecsi – sorry you are not feeling good after EC. Hopefully you will feel better soon x

Mcstamp thank you for the link, I will defo have a read as my clinic have said they will put two back because of my age and previous mc x

Hi Freda1 and welcome! Sounds like we are at a similar stage – I’m on day 9 of stims today and EC pencilled for Monday but I may go longer (see below!) That’s great that you have 3 follies. Good luck and I will keep my fx that they continue to grow and mature ahead of EC x 

NatParnell sound like we are at a similar stage too. I have another scan on Friday with EC pencilled for Monday or beyond. I currently have 7 follies and they will put two back if they get them. I think you have to be guided by what your clinic says. The risk for multiples is obviously there but they know what they’re doing. How do you feel about having three put back? x

Bridget what a frustrating morning! I hope you got seen and all is ok x

Lolisita, Mcstamp and Gembo I’m thinking of you all today and hoping its all gone to plan     x

To anyone I have missed, please know I am thinking of everyone on this thread and wishing you all well   x

Thank you lovely ladies for all asking after me, you are so kind. I have been following doctors orders and resting. I lost a follie at my scan this morning so we are now down to 7 – the others are growing but not at any great speed so they’ve warned me I may be stimming for longer. They’ve also ordered more bed rest. I can’t argue. So I’m back home. Resting. Man am I bored though! Oh and as if ALL the side effects, two colds etc aren’t enough, the treatment is now irritating my bladder so last night I got up 8 times for a piddle – EIGHT!!!!!! So no sleep for me, which obvs doesn’t help the ‘resting’ to grow my follies gah. At this rate I shall end up nocturnal!! I'm still smiling though, just   x

Love and light to all of you x


----------



## NatParnell

Thanks for your replies Tashap and Nellie.

Tashap, I had my first scan 6 days after stimulation and now it seems to be every 2-3 days.

Not sure how I feel about having 3 put back in, Not sure how I'd cope with triplets   but then because of my age, think they just want to give us the best chance.

Nellie, make sure you take the doctors advice and rest up.  7 embies is a really good number and like everyone says, its the quality that matters, you only need one good one.

Hope everyone has a good day. xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Alecsi, I would wait until tomorrow, the embryologists I don't think constantly check on them as they need to leave them to do their thing in the lab. I hope you are feeling a little better today. keep up the water intake.

Hi Nat, 7 follies progressing sounds good. You have plent of time until EC next week for them to do grow some more. I haven't heard of 3 being transferred back but I think clinics seems to have different processes don't they. maybe have a read of that link mcstamp sent, its pretty good. 

Hi Bridget, I hope your appointment has gone well today.

Hi tashap, When I start stimming I then have a scan 6 days later, then another scan 2 days later, and another 2 days after that before EC. Experience with my clinic anyway is that they monitor you really well. They don't want to let you over stimm plus they can increase dose if they think we need some help in getting things going. Last year, they actually brought my EC forward 2 days.
Buttermilk pancakes, yum. I had mine too ,so nice

Hi Nellie, awww Im glad you are still smiling. Smilings good, I think if you don't smile you just end up stressing and crying. We get thrown some challenges when we don't need them don't we but we push through them. xx Glad you got on ok at your scan, sorry you might have to stimm for longer but just remember this isn't a race, we like slow and steady progress. xx

Ive just been out on my lunchbreak and purchased a skirt. I thought do I need this skirt, I might not be able to fit in it soon (hopefully!) is anyone else like that, reluctant to buy clothes! Anyway, I bought it, was only a new look skirt so wasn't expensive and figured it a treat.  xx


----------



## Lolisita

Thanks to everyone who wished me good luck! You are all so lovely  
So ET is done! They've transfered one beautiful top grade blastocyst so I am now officially on 2ww  I can't believe it actually ! They grade embryos 1-4 , 4 being the top grade, mine is 4. Embryologist said that we have a good chance.
We also have 3 blastocysts for freezing. They are leaving them untill tomorrow and then freezing.

Gosh I was worried to go to the toilet afterwards,  to walk fast and something got in my throat and I started coughing that made me worry too! Now at home with cats on the sofa   

Alesci - Keep drinking loads of water and eating lean protein. They will call you don't worry, they don't like to disturb embies too much.

NatParnell - I think it all depends what grade are the embryos and also what day of transfer 3 or 5.

Bridget - Fingers crossed you can start today!

Tashap - Depending if you are at risk of developing ohss. I was closely monitored from day 5 , and then every other day untill EC .

Nellie - I think you are right hun,  I started to feel better after ET   or maybe it is psychological haha 
Oh gosh poor you,  I hope you feel better! Keep drinking lots of water. I have my fingers crossed for you, hope you EC is next week   will they be transferring 2 even if they get to blastocyst stage ? 

Mcstamp - How are u doing sweetie ? How is your ET go?

Beccaboo - how are u doing hun ?
I haven't been shopping in ages! Haha but I have bought previously clothes that might work for pregnancy  

BTW I tried cyclogest this morning using back door again, and is not bad haha one thing is I do worry that is not close to uterus like if u were inserting vaginally so might not be as effective. 
I assume when you insert it vaginally it gets straight to the uterus , and back door through a bloodstream?
I have mentioned to the nurse this morning and she said that they can order me injections if I prefer. So not sure what to do, injections must be so painful and pessaries are so easy in comparestment. Maybe I should stick to cyclogest ? You girls all use pessaries right ?
Oh and last thing before I have written a book   Nurse said I will be on progesterone support untill 8 weeks pregnant  ( if all goes well ) . So I've been given wrong information as before I got told it was untill pregnancy test.

Xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Lollista that is fab news.   I remember that feeling like you walk really slowly and don't want to wee afterwards even though that's the first thing they tell you to do! I have good feelings for this working for you, feeling positive and excited for you! Glad the clinic has put your mind at rest that you can take the progesterone support for longer, your body will only take what it needs anyway and for peace of mind I think its worth keeping with it. Don't go too crazy in your 2ww...  hehe!

All this talk of EC and transfer makes me so excited to be at that stage again. I feel like I'm so impatient sometimes!
 xx


----------



## Lolisita

Thank you Beccaboo   and your kind words  
Oh yes I am definitely continuing with Cyclogest, I was just trying to decide what's better.  I am really glad that I can continue with pessaries untill 8 weeks. 
Hehe I will try, I am already analysing every twinge  

You will get to that stage sweetie! Not long to go! I am also very impatient, I hated waiting to start stimming but once you start the time goes soo fast,  well you know  

Xx


----------



## Mary_L

Yay- welcome to the 2ww lolista! Fab news, all sounds really promising. Hopefully we will have some more 2ww buddies later (thinking of you gembo and mcstamp- hope all going ok). I think the progesterone just absorbs through the tissue so sure absolutely fine using front or back. I'm the same after ET (or IUI this time round)- totally convinced it's all going to fall out!!

Beccaboo- I definitely went a bit 2ww crazy last time!! Not so bad this time- probably because not gone quite to plan I'm not holding out as much hope which in some ways makes it easier. I'm working but taken a couple of random days off to avoid getting too stressed out/knackered. I'm the same with buying clothes- don't want to waste money if won't wear them but the retail therapy definitely helps! Planning a little (or maybe big!) shopping trip if it's bad news in 2w.. So hard to be patient during this whole process and think the DR is the slowest, speeds up so quickly once you get to stimming though- how long have you got to go?

Love your friend's quote sarah! Will have to remember that next time I'm feeling pathetic for getting down about it all. Hope you're not still too ratty. My mood swings were all over the place then just magically lifted soon as started the stimming. 

Sorry you're still poorly nellie. 7 follies is great- your body can put all its energy into growing those ones. I got a urine infection during my last cycle- might be worth checking you haven't got one if you've been up 8 times overnight? Can't be helping with the bedrest.

Alecsi glad pain is easing, hope phone call brings good news. 

Natparnell- I've done acupuncture for both my cycles. Apparently some evidence it helps if have on day of ET but not sure how scientific that is. I definitely find it relaxing and helps with side effects like headaches. 

Good luck for scan on friday tashap.

AFM I'm just trying to plan nice things to keep my mind off it all. Unfortunately that usually involves food and I'm already feeling really bloated from the pessaries.. Maybe will make some cinema trips and might try and book a summer holiday (although so hard to know when to plan things for in case need another cycle..). 

Hope everyone else is ok today xxxxx


----------



## Cbeck82

Hi all!! 
I am on my 3rd cycle and will be going in for egg collection on Friday. 
Please can I join you? 

I have been on here before but still not complete sure I understand everything! 

Thanks xxx


----------



## Angedelight

Hi all

Congrats to all ladies who've had their ET.

I've been keeping up with the thread despite not posting. 
Sarahsuperdork- I ❤ What your friend said about this process!!

I'm finally out of limbo- period turned up today (northisterone induced). Scan booked for Friday, start stimms same night. Feel weirdly excited. At least things are happening now.

I feel the same about clothes shopping so I've been buying shoes instead!!.

The last two transfers I had they put 2 embryos back each time. They weren't top grade though. I read the link McStamp provided. It's a hard one. I know a couple of people who've had twin pregnancies from 2 embryos bring put back in, one had twins, the other lost one baby at 10 weeks and has just had her baby. I like the idea of getting a complete family in one go. i think what they do depends on quality.

Hope everyone is having a good week.


A x


----------



## Nellie321

NatParnell you are right, it only takes one. I guess I was hoping for more being on such a high dose. Plus I suffer so bad with side effects while DR that I desperately wanted some frosties this time and it's looking less likely. Still, I need to try and stay positive, 7 is a really good number for me x

Thanks Beccaboo, I like that 'slow and steady!' My friend said to me today that she believes everything happens for a reason and maybe I was meant to get this virus to force me to rest up! Good on you for treating yourself! I decided I wouldn't buy anything new until OTD.....then it's either retail therapy to cheer me up or shopping to celebrate!! Unless I see some shoes I like, then I'll probs buy them regardless! x

Lolisita that is brilliant news!! I have everything crossed that you have a sticky little bean in there!! Congrats on those frosties too. My clinic are very much of the mind that embies are better off back with us than staying in the lab so they prefer a 3dtr so if they get two decent ones, they'll put them back in. Right now I just want to make it to (and through) EC (preferably with my sanity)! I'm glad you've been told your progesterone support will be 8 weeks as I know you were anxious about it. Have you got much planned for your 2ww? I can't remember if you said you're off work or not x

Laurel glad your not going too crazy in the 2ww. I hope it continues. Booking some time off sounds like a good plan and defo book some nice things to help take your mind off it. It's defo not a urine infection as got no pain/burning and I'm fine during the day. Nurse said today it can happen as I'm on such a high dose, the menopur is irritating my bladder. She just said I had to put up with it! I find out Friday when EC is and I can't wait. 

Hi Cbeck82 and welcome! Good luck with your cycle x 

Angedelight yay to being out of limbo!! Good luck for your scan on Friday....seems there's a few of us having scans that day, hope it's a lucky day for all of us! 

 x


----------



## Lolisita

Laurel- thank you   the nurse actually giggled when I asked if it is going to fall out   but they don't understand how much we worry about every little sneeze or cough.

Check - welcome and good luck!

Angedelight -woohoo, good luck or your scan.

Nellie -thank u hun   yes that's a massive releave, I might even ask them to stay on progesterone unill 12 weeks if all goes well.
That's great, 3dt have high success rates too, especially with two,  you might even end up with twins   I am taking next week off plus 3 days this week, so will be going to my parents at the weekend, they live by the seaside. My poor Hubby,  he will have have to cook for himself   he will probably end  up having beans on toast everyday.

Xx


----------



## Gembo0802

Thank you all for thinking of me today. All went well with ET, although I had to wait around for far longer than I thought I would! Back to work tomorrow, got to try and keep busy. I've booked the 2nd week of 2ww off so hopefully can relax.

I'm a bit concerned it's only a 2dt but I've been assured it's good quality so just got a go with it!

Just got to wait to see if the other embryo gets to blastocyst on Saturday for freezing fx

Lolisita - glad your ET went well and now there's a few of us on the 2ww x 

Angeldelight- congrats on your AF and your cycle can begin  

Cbeck82 - welcome and good luck for your EC  

Laurel - congrats on being in 2ww, I can't believe I've made it this far either  

Nellie - i hope you're feeling better soon. I haven't slept all night this whole cycle. I'm putting it down to my increased water intake, so hopefully it will pass for you too!  

I too was worried it was going to fall out when I went to the loo  

There's so much going on on this thread now, struggling to keep up! I hope everyone having EC and ET this week the best of luck xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi laurel, I've got lots of hope this will work for you, positive vibes your way. Xx I know things haven't gone to plan for you but just think, they wouldn't even be doing iui for anyone if there wasn't success in it. I think a shopping trip and a spend is a good idea at the end of this to make us feel a little better about what we have had to go through.  
I have baseline scan next Tuesday and hope good to go for stimms a week tomorrow! Eeeek xx

Hi cbeck, 3rd time lucky, that's what I keep telling myself! Good luck. Xx

Hi Nellie, good idea on retail therapy as a cheer up or a celebrate. Fx it's a celebration yeah! 

Hi angedelight, good idea on the shoes buying instead, although DH tells me I've got enough shoes!! Haha. Yay for scan on Friday. Fx crossed you can start those stimms too. The two to transfer is a hard one, I'm pretty sure I'm going to go for it this time just because this is out last attempt, from my last go I know I can get pregnant so this just ups my chances hopefully. I just pray il have enough eggs and embroyos first though! Xx

Hi gembo, sending BFP's your way, would be lovely to see you celebrating at the end of your 2ww. Everything crossed for you. Don't worry about 2dt, I know of ladies that have got pregnant on a 2dt. Just keep imagining little embie borrowing up inside getting all warm and comfy for 9 months!  xx

Mcstamp, hope et went well today. 

Hi to everyone d else and hope you having lovely chilled out evenings. Xx


----------



## Hope11978

Hi all, busy day today so just a quick one – hope everyone is ok today and for those of you that had scans and EC hope it all went well x

Lolista – Glad your ET went well today.  I hope your 2WW goes quickly for you.  Enjoy your time off try and relax and have a good weekend at your parents

Sarahsuperdork – Hope you are having a better day today?  Your friend  sounds lovely ! I will think of what she has said when I am further on in my cycle 

Beccaboo – I’m exactly the same, I buy clothes thinking that would work if I have a successful cycle and also if I buy a fitted item hoping it won’t fit in a couple of month!  I try not to get too far ahead of myself but you can’t help but hope and pray.  Anyway we should all be treating ourselves at the moment as we have a lot to deal with, retail therapy can only help us! 

Welcome Check82 and Freda1, good luck with your cycles look forward to chatting with you both.

Still nothing to report ... so far behind all of you, DR is very boring and sooo long on LP, speak soon x


----------



## Nellie321

Gembo I'm glad ET went well today. I wouldn't worry about it only being a 2dt. My clinic really hammer home the fact that the best place for our embies is back inside us rather than in the lab. Fx you have a sticky little bean too. I'm sure my excessive piddling is down to my water intake, I just don't get why it all has to be at night when I'm not even drinking then!! x

Lolisita that sounds like a great way to spend your 2ww. Chill out and relax with all that sea air!! Poor hubby  I'm sure he'll cope....fending for himself for a few days is nothing compared to what you've been through   x 

I can't wait to  hopefully join you both in the 2ww  x

Beccaboo you're nearly there!! Fx for your BL scan. All this waiting is so frustrating. Once you get to what you're waiting for, you're then waiting for something else!! x

Hope everyone is doing ok and having a lovely eve x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Lolisita - I can confirm that the progesterone injections are a massive pain in the bum, literally  I had to sit on a hot water bottle for an hour after each of mine, and get DW to massage the injection site afterwards to disperse the oil. I've gone back to cyclogest this cycle.

Hope - I agree that LP is so boring. We will get there! 

Gembo - Glad ET went well today, hope you get some chance to rest up before your week off.

Angedelight - Yay for things starting for you, hopefully your last AF for about a year. 

Hi and welcome Cbeck, good luck for EC on Fri. 

Beccaboo - It's good to treat yourself, I am the same though! I work in outdoor clothing (ok, sounds dull but we have some really nice casual stuff in!) and I tried this jacket on in the sale, it was lovely, so slimming... and I thought no, I won't be able to fit in it for the next two winters so no point. 

Keep smiling Nellie  

Tashap - I had my first stimming scan on day 7 of stimms, and that was the only one I had. I only stimmed for 8 days though, depends on how you respond as to how many scans you need after that.

Hi to everyone else, sorry I haven't got to you all, I have read everything and I'm sending you all lots of positive vibes  Nothing new from me, DR day 6 and not too bad. Still a bit emotional but I'm feeding it with chocolate.


----------



## Bridgetk10

Evening Ladies

Gembo glad ET went well. I can't remember much about my last one apart from being completely desperate for the loo afterwards!

Hope I agree LP is quite boringto start with.  I hope you don't get too many side effects. 

Lolista I hope the cyclogest doesn't get too much. 

Angedelight great that it is all progressing. 

Hi Cbeck. I am relatively new on here too welcome and I hope EC goes well 

beccaboo treat away! 😉 Looking after yourself is really important 

Tashap I am having my first stimming scan on day 6 primarily due to the nightmare the clinic are having with appointments on Monday then I have two in a week.

Sarahsuperdork - enjoy the chocolate I am jealous I am having to be so careful of my weight I am in the edge!!

Laurel send no sticky vibes for your 2ww

AFM I did get seen today. My clinic are lovely. I start stimming tomorrow and we are aiming for EC on the 24th or 26th as DH has to go to the Isle of Man for work on the 25th. Arranged long before we had any idea of dates! I am going to inject first thing after a shower/bath so I have been trying to explain to DS a bit about what is happening today. I am trying to work out how to fit me time in over the next few weeks. I am a teacher so I am creating cover work to cover the post EC time.


----------



## Cbeck82

Thank you all for your welcomes and good lucks!  

I have been trying to catch up as to what stage everyone is at. 

Does anyone know what level there e2 bloods was and when you should be worried about ohss? I had a scan yest and had some good size follicles so they have decided to do egg collection Friday instead of Monday. I done trigger shot tonight. The clinic Called to say my blood level was 6000? I have read things about people having cycles stopped for less due to risk of ohss

Sending best wishes to you all xxx


----------



## Lolisita

Beccaboo - woohoo just one week left! Did you receive the drugs already?

Hope- it doesn't matter  that you  are slightly behind,  we are all here to support and chat whatever the stage  

Nellie - you are very right   he will manage  lol

Sarahsuperdork -  you made me giggle with your comment, in that case I will stick to the cyclogest , better to avoid any pain in the bum  

Bridget - I don't mind it if I didn't have the irritation, hope it gets better soon.

Btw girls, what's best to use to get rid of irritation? It is very sore  I have vagisil medicated creme but not sure if it is safe to use...

Xx


----------



## Parky77

Blimey a busy day yesterday, I miss one day and feel like so much has happened, congratulations to the 2ww'ers!!  How exciting my favourite thing is that you now get to say you are pregnant until proven otherwise, enjoy it!!  

I am really struggling, I feel very sensitive and emotional at the moment. Everything that my boyfriend says I take the wrong way, I even told him he would be better off leaving me and finding somebody that can have his babies for him, I just feel rotten. The thing is that this is just not my style I'm normally so positive and laid back so I find this side of me really terrible. 

Anyway now I've brought the mood down I'm off as I have to go to work and be happy!! 

Oh yeah in regards to what we all do with exercise, food, caffeine etc it's such a difficult thing to advise on, we all have an opinion and have read something or know someone that helps us decide what we do. Apart from getting drunk, taking drugs (not prescribed!) or smoking I pretty much think we are all entitled to an opinion and we know our bodies, do what feels right for you, listen to the professionals and you can't go too far wrong. I'm sorry if I offended anyone with my exercise comments or with this post, they are just my opinions. 

Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## Rachdav

hello again ladies!

Wow, I missed a lot yesterday.......I had a busy busy busy 13 hr shift yesterday so so chance of getting a look on here!

How exciting......the 2ww is here for a few of you.......glad the transfers went well for you all! 

Sarahsuperdork- your friends comment did make me laugh....alot! I was in need of cheering up and that worked a treat! 

Welcome to all you new joiners........i think we have a really group here......we're lucky!

Does anyone else feel like time is standing still? every day feels like a week! I'm only on day 7 of my norethisterone and it feels like I've been taking it for a year!!! I'm sooooooo impatient and getting really grumpy .....my poor hubby! Last few days have been a little emotional......i'm feeling very negative about everything which isn't like me at all and i have no idea at all why!
Anyway, i'll stop moaning now......maybe I need  a shopping trip like you other ladies.....shoes and new clothes always perk me up!! 

Hope everyone is ok today,sorry i haven't been able to do individual messages....i've missed a lot the past 24hrs! I'm still thinking of you all and your journeys and hoping everyone is well. 

xx


----------



## mcstamp

Hi all, 

Thank you for all the messages, sorry I couldn't reply sooner-we had a busy day, bad traffic and acupuncture.  By the time we got it home, it was tea and bed for me! 
It all went really well yesterday, they rang in the morning and said we had 5 top grade blasts and 1 which might catch up.  Couldn't believe it as we've never done so well before- I had to check twice that she definitely had the right patient! They recommended 2 put back and I had a long chat with her (poor girl!)  about why they recommended that and she basically said that taking my age, previous IVF and other factors into account that my best chance of achieving a pregnancy was to transfer 2.  So 2 we have... although like you Lolista I am worried they have already fallen out as I did a humongous sneeze about 1/2 hour after the transfer!  
So we've got 3 possibly 4 for freezing which is our perfect scenario as this was our last go, so it takes the pressure off a bit and will probably mean that we don't self fund any future cycles (i'm not too keen on the idea but hubby is) a FET should be a good compromise!  I'm very relieved and am now off for the entire 2ww as hubby has put his foot down about me working this week and next week is half term.  So a nice rest for me!

Sorry that was all about me.. hopefully I'll be quiet for 2WW now!  

Lolista and Gembo congratulations, glad it all went well and like the others say the best place for your embies are your body and plenty are born from a day2! It nice that you've both got some time off planned no sneezing though... !  Gembo I see from your signature your are single, do you somebody who knows what's going on and is supporting you- hugs are good at this time! 

Nellie- don't despair!  I've felt so ill this whole cycle and been so worried about my eggs and I've got more than ever at good quality. DH reckons it because I've been too poorly to overdo it! 

Beccaboo- You are nearly there! I'm planning a bit of a John Lewis trip with my mum to drool over things for the house.  

Cbeck82- Sorry I don't know but Just watch out for the symptoms of OHSS and drink plenty of water.  Good luck for EC on Friday x 

Bridget- Hope your first stims went well, are you doing them yourself?  Good luck with creating the cover work- don't go too mad!

Sarahsuperdork- keep feeding with chocolate.. I have cravings for fruit pastilles which I may give in to!

Natparnell- it sounds like it is going well!  I would just ask the clinic their reasons for putting 3 in - I suspect you'll get the same answer as I did! 

Sending all good things to everyone else  x


----------



## Alecsi

Morning ladies. They call me and they told me that 1 is not good but 2 of them are medium quality.1 is a bit slow but at least i gave a chance.they call me at 12 a clock.i am going naw to acupuncture and maybe i can do a sesion after as well.what i can eat today? To drink painaple juice? Thank you xxxxx good luck to all of us.


----------



## lilo

Morning all. Just wanted to wish all those who had their transfers yesterday loads and loads of luck and positive and sticky vibes. Although I keep a regular eye on this board, I can't often remember who said what as it moves so quickly. Anyhow, to the lady who felt a bit despondent about having her cycle converted to IUI, I just wanted to say that I have a beautiful seven-year-old daughter who was created that way so it can and does work!
Bridget - Glad the clinic were able to fit you in yesterday. Can I please just ask if you are happy with it there. I have only been for one appointment so far and chose it on a personal recommendation.  Would be good to hear your thoughts on it too.
Good luck to all those stimming and going for scans today. x


----------



## mcstamp

Hey Parky and Rachdav,  we crossed in cyberspace!

ITs crap feeling not like yourself- I've been the same but I think we all need to cut ourselves some slack - this is hard and like sarahsuperdorks mate said we are all very brave.  Although right now having taken time off work I feel like a wimp- I always wish I could be stronger than I am!

I think this forum is great for airing all our thoughts and opinions and a safe place to let them out too, stops us abusing or boring our DH and close friends too much!

My DH has what I think is a controversial opinion about exercise and weight.  We've got more eggs this time and he thinks it is because I am 'fatter' (very dangerous ground!) I've been unwell with a virus for the last 3 months which has pretty much stopped my normal running pattern and consequently I have put on a bit of weight. I've always been at the very lowest weight of acceptable BMI and now I'm not!  Not sure how happy I am with this theory because I'm also more grumpy than usual  but maybe less running and more food is a good formula for me!!


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning lovely ladies, 

Hope, that's how I feel, DR is long and boring isn't it but all part of our journey, lets embrace it! haha! I'm sure you not far behind some of us. xx

Nellie, yep, waiting for AF, waiting for DR, waiting for scan, waiting to stimm.....it goes on doesn't it. Yes only one week today hopefully until I start stimms, a nice weekend inbetween, it will soon be here. How are you feeling today, do you feel like you are on the mend? xx

Sarah, I like that you feeding emotions with chocolate. That wonderful little bar of chocolate to keep us sane! hehe. xx

Bridget, good luck on stimms today. What stimm injections are you on? EC will be here before you know it. xx

Cbeck, I don't know much about e2 blood levels and ohss. Try not too worry about ohss, the fact that your follies are ready and they are taking you in for EC on Friday shows the clinic are monitoring you well and they wont let you over stimm. I think if you try drinking lots of water that can help with any ohss. xx

Lollista, drugs all ready to go, fridge is stocked up with them! Lovely that you can spend some days by the coast. You live in London don't you? That will be lovely to be by the sea. I love the coast, luckily my nearest beach is only about 40 mins away, its one of mine and DH favourite things to do is walk along the coast. xx

Parky, sorry you are struggling with emotions.  damn those horrid injections interfering with out hormones. I hope you have a good day. Think lovely thoughts and smile lots throughout the day.  xx

Rachdav, have you moved yet? Or are you living with packed boxes? Awww lovely, keep positive, we will get there. I think a little treat is a great little pick me upper. If not clothes and shoes, if you are  into makeup perhaps a nice lipstick or a nail varnish! taking about nail varnish, me and Sarah's old buddies board are big on the colour orange which is supposed to be a lucky fertile colour, Im currently wearing orange nail varnish on my toes and hoping it will bring me some luck! hehe.

Hey Mcstamp, glad all is well. 2 on board, whoop whoop. I think that gives you loads of chance for success so wishing you a lovely chilled and relaxing 2ww and a nice BFP at the end of it. You deserve it. xx Ah yes John Lewis, I saw on my wander through the other day a pair of Tiffany sunglasses, I think that's going to be my chosen treat at the end of this cycle, good or bad outcome, they are mine! hehe 

Hi Tashap, Haydan, Gembo, Nat, Laurel, Gymrunner, Biscuitkeeper, daisyboo, vicvic, myxini, Lilo, and everyone else ready.
Have lovely Thursdays and keep smiling.


----------



## Rachdav

oooooh i didn't know orange is a lucky fertile colour....right, thats it....everything i buy is going to be orange from now on!......now, where's the fake tan!


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,  

Thanks for all your advice.  I think we will have to see the quality of the eggs/embryos and then decide whether to have 2 or 3 put back in.  What's everyone's opinions of the 2ww, do you think you should not work during that time and relax or not?  I took a couple of days off last time but then went back.

Congratulations to all those that are in their 2ww.

Nellie - I am on a high dose too, 450 of Gonal F, I was on 350 last time.

Check82 - Welcome and good luck with EC on Friday.

I go for another scan tomorrow morning so will see what that brings, I am finding it really hard to concentrate now, can't think about anything else.

Wishing everyone luck and have a good day, at least its nearly the weekend. xx


----------



## Mary_L

Thanks for all the positive comments about the IUI. Amazing how much better I feel after kind words from you lovely ladies.

Sorry to hear so many feeling down at the moment. It is so so hard at this time. Just be kind to yourselves, remember this time will pass and we'll all start to feel like our normal selves again soon. 

It's tough when it feels it's all going to slowly- I start wishing my life away!- I think small treats and finding new things to do can help. I've taken up knitting the last few weeks which I never thought I would do but find it very relaxing and good to take my mind off things!

I think we just need to do what feels right for us with work in 2ww. I went a but nuts last time with too much time off to think about things (friends and DH were working so had too much time alone) so work is a welcome distraction for me. Work can be really stressful though so I've taken a few odd days off to catch up on sleep, see friends etc. 

Sending positive thoughts to everyone- nearly the weekend.. xxx


----------



## Lolisita

Parky - oh hun, going through ivf is very hard and can really affect your mood. It is your hormones speaking, try to do something that relaxes you.

Rachdav - aw keep positive  hun, it is not easy. When I was on the pill I also felt like time was literally dragging,  very annoying. You will get there tho. 

Mcstamp - Congrats! That's great news, and very positive outcome. Wow 2 blastocysts , that's amazing you doubled your chances for success  
Great that you also have 3 frosties   What are you planning on doing during 2ww? I agree with your dh low weight or being overweight does unfortunately affect fertility. I remember when I was underweight my periods stopped for 3 month.

Beccaboo  - Yay you are all ready to go! Exciting   Yes I live in London and it gets too much at times. I love the coast and we also love walking along the beach.

Alesci - good luck for your call!

Natparnell - Good luck for your scan tomorrow! 

AFM I am at home on the sofa really bored and restless. I am trying to have as much bed rest as possible as I read that the day of transfer and the next day should be a strict bed rest. What you done girls in the past ? Also I forgot and picked up one of  my 3kg cat and now worried that might have been too heavy  
My lunch was interesting... I got my favourite pitta,olives and houmous and then read online that homous and olives are classed as deli products and can contain listeria bacteria, so had to have something else instead... 

Xx


----------



## Nellie321

Hey ladies and happy Thursday!! 

Sarah I'm glad your not suffering too bad while DR, I hope it continues. Keep feeding it with chocolate!! x 

Bridget yay to getting started!! Defo try fit in some 'me' time where you can. I defo think it helps. Good luck x 

Cbeck good luck for EC tomorrow. I agree with what Beccaboo said, your clinic are obviously monitoring you well. Make sure you drink plenty of water. I don't know anything about e2 bloods but trust that your clinic know what they're doing   x 

Lolisita I'm not sure what is best for the irritation, maybe something like sudacream or germaline or savlon?! I would ask your clinic or call your local pharmacist as I don't know what would be safe to use. I hope it eases soon   Last time I read conflicting advice on what to do after ET, some said total bed rest and others said it was actually better to carry on as normal but not to overdo things. I had the day of ET off and then went back to work..... Thinking differently for this time though! I don't think your cat is too heavy at 3kg so don't worry. My dog is 4.5kg and I wouldn't class her as heavy and I was constantly picking her up! x 

Parky and Rachdav I totally get what you are saying. I have had my moments this cycle where I've lashed out and haven't even recognised myself, which then makes me more upset. I've lost track of the amount of times I've apologised to DH for snapping etc. I often say to him that at least he can get away from me, I can't! I really hope you both feel better soon. It's a truly miserable effect of these drugs   x 

Mcstamp that's amazing news!!!!! Fx you have at least one sticky little bean burrowing away in there!! I hope your 2ww is relaxing and stress free! Let's hope your DH is right an the same applies to me cause I'm now on day four of bed rest!! 

Is that 4 ladies that are now PUPO?! Mcstamp, Lolisita, Gembo and Laurel? My memory is so bad!! I know how tough I found it last time so I am sending you all such good vibes x 

Alecsi you're still in this. Fx your two do well. As for what to eat I think try and be healthy but don't deprive yourself of the odd treat, hell we deserve it with what we put ourselves through! x 

Beccaboo the waiting is defo so frustrating! I'm feeling better in myself today. I still have a very (annoying) chesty cough but I think the rest is helping. So much so that I'm now considering taking some time off during 2ww. Last time I worked all through, it was very stressful at work and whilst I know that didn't cause my mc, I know it can't have helped my state of mind, stress, anxiety etc. I did not know that about the colour orange! I'm going to paint my toes too!! Not long for you now, will defo be here before you know it hun. Have you got anything nice planned for the weekend? x 

Rachdav your comment about the fake tan made me chuckle   x 

NatParnell re the 2ww I am now torn as I say above. You know I think the biggest thing for me is keeping busy (and off google!) and I thought being home alone I'd drive myself mad. Yes I've been bored at times these past few days but I've also had time to learn a new craft, I've caught up on trashy tv and watched the odd film, walked the dog, practised applying winged eyeliner!! And you know what, whether at work or at home I could go on google and being home is defo less stressful. I guess (especially as we're now self funded) I don't want to look back if this doesn't work and have any regrets or blame myself. Sorry for waffling! How are you finding the 450? Good luck for your scan tomorrow x

AFM I'm still resting. Back for another scan in the morn to see how my 7 follies are growing and hopefully find out when EC is x

Hi to anyone I've missed. Love and light ladies   x 

PS sorry this is such a waffly post today!!   x


----------



## Beccaboo

Lollista, have you got any box sets you can binge on or a chick flick film? Snap as me and DH have pitta's, chicken and humous tonight but I have made my own so you could try that, chickpeas, little garlic, a little cumin, turmeric and paprika powder with a few tablespoons of water, whizzed up. It delicious and healthy too 

Laurel, glad you are feeling better today. Ooooh what are you knitting?

Nat, working in 2ww depends on a lot of things and what you feel is right. If you have a really active job then maybe you don't want to overdo it, the same could be for any stressful job we could probably do without the stress. I'm in a desk job and apart from now and again when it goes a bit crazy, its not stressful, so I work mine. 

Rachdav, yes lets get out the fake tan now! haha, My orange varnish isn't coming off (other than for EC and a refresh!)

Hi Nellie, glad you are feeling like you are on the mend. Just the cough to go. have you tried drinking lemon and honey in hot water? This is prob my last weekend for a full on gym sess which is where I see all my gym buddies so going to make the most of it before I disappear for a while  I also have a haircut, yippee, majorly needs a trim. PS, I lovely waffle posts! hehe xx

For you ladies in the 2 week wait I thought you might find this timeline interesting.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0

xx


----------



## Lolisita

Nellie-  thank u, I am trying sudocream, assuming it is safe as it is just an antiseptic. I will ask the pharmacist when I am finally out of the house  on Saturday. 
Are you thinking on taking time off this time ? Ah you made me feel less worried lol my cats love cuddles!

Beccaboo - I have Netflix but don't like anything at the moment, chick flick film, oh that's an idea! Thank you for the recipe, sounds delicious. Will try!
Thanks for the 5dt info, very helpful. 

Xx


----------



## Angedelight

Hi ladies

I'm with you on the up and down week!

All we can do is be kind to ourselves and apologise to partners when we feel rational!!.

MCStamp and any any other ladies may be able to contribute...
You've had top grade embryos this time but from your signatures I'm guessing other cycles have been different. I know every month can vary for a woman but is there anything specifically you've done differently?.
Diet/supplements etc?. 

I'm wanting this all to speed up- I'm not going back to work after ET and cannot wait to have some time off. We were meant to start our treatment in November but couldn't, then didn't want to in December. The leave we had planned to go away somewhere then coincided with all this so it feels ages since I've had time off. I've got a to do list to keep busy, box sets to watch, books to read and walks with the dog planned. And loads of new recipes to try.

Nearly the weekend ladies.

A  x


----------



## Alecsi

Laidys, me done; naw i need just to wait and pray for my little embri.i have same cramps but maybe i eat to much.i will try to think positive and to dont stress to much. I hope all will be ok with bfp.💋💋


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations on being PUPO you lovely lot! Hope you enjoy it amongst all the nerves.  

Angedelight - Same here, I wish we could somehow speed up time. I have two weeks off from EC and I can't wait. I'll do the same as you; nice walks, boxsets and plenty of TLC.

Lolisita - I don't eat olives but I never knew houmous might be an issue. So many things to avoid!

Nellie - Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

NatParnell - To work or not to work during the 2ww is personal preference and depends very much on your job, too. I'm a retail manager and it's high pressure, quite stressful and very active (I'm on my feet for 9 hours a day, walking about 6-7 miles on average) so I'm taking some time off. I went straight back to work after my FET because I didn't tell my employer and really struggled; whether or not the BFN had anything to do with that, I'll never know but I'll always have some regret so I'm glad to have the time off this time. If you're in an office job and prefer to be kept busy, it can be helpful to stay at work to take your mind off it all. For me, I can't do all the rushing around, listening to horrible customers stressing at me and climb ladders all day while I'm worrying about being PUPO.

Rachdav - Yes, orange is lucky! I have Reese's peanut butter pants from Primark to wear to my scans. 

Beccaboo - I found my orange nail varnish last night actually, I need to do my toes again in the hope it brings us luck!

Parky - Hope you've had a happy day. 

Hi to everyone else, it's nearly the weekend, which I'm working as usual.  Enjoy everyone!

DR day 7 for me, a full week done  sooo I've polished off a huge Domino's takeaway tonight  whoops.


----------



## Hope11978

Hi everyone

Hope you have all had a good day!

Bridget - thanks re side affects, last time on SP I had none but only got one egg so I kind of feel if I have side affects on LP maybe something more is happening?? I don't know if it makes any difference. Hope your day first day of stimming has gone well?

Sarah - well done on your full week DR, dominos sounds good!

Lolista - sorry to hear you are bored, I took time off and went to Devon for 5 nights but over done it really, like the other girls on here different clinics seem to advise differently - very confusing to know what to do for the best, I think I will go back to work this time after a day or so.

Beccaboo -I am going to make your humous at the weekend sounds delicious!

Can I ask if anyone has any advise on heat patches during the stimming period?  apparently it helps more follies develop?? anyone tried this?

Have a lovely evening everyone x


----------



## Beccaboo

Lollista, how about an old school chick flick, I always like to get out one of my favs, pretty woman. 

Angedelight, me too I gave a week off in March, so needed. I like the sound of the things you have planned. Xx

Alecsi, fx your little embie does well xx

Sarah, yes I hope our lucky orange brings us lots of luck. Dominos treat sounds great. I just had a hot choc as my treat of the day. It was an Options one, white chocolate, prob full of sugar but one of the lower calories choices. Tastes pretty good. Xx

Hope, never used heat patches but I find a nice warm hot water  bottle on the tummy in the evening has the same effect. Or how about a nice relaxing warm bath, get the best of both, warm under the water and relaxing too, light a candle, read a book and have 30 mins you time! Xx

Hope everyone has had a good day and evening. It's Friday tomorrow, yay! Xx


----------



## Lucy101

Oh my goodness just wrote a really long reply and catch up and hit the back button!! lost it all  

woah so much has happened since Monday since I last logged on. This week has been so busy at work and DR has been so exhausting I cannot believe how tired I have been. I'm prob paying for that 17 hr immense sleep last week.

Congratulations ET ladies, such great news for you. I hope your little embies are all snuggled in for the long haul and the 2ww wizzes by in no time. Fingers crossed for all of you! 

Yesterday I had my long awaited DR scan and I was so looking forward to being able to ask all my questions. Unfortunately the nurse was less than helpful and I didn't get anywhere. I know they are rushed and I know I'm very sensitive at the moment but I've been waiting since Nov argggh. Anyway more scans next week so I can ask then. On a positive note on the way stuck in traffic a van pulled up and in big red writing the initials BFP was on the side.... hopefully a good sign.

Last night I felt very brave doing my first injection, I am a children's nurse so i'm way too use to being on the other end of the needle. For IUI the needles were large, deep and painful ( I feel for any ladies having those!!) but I was shocked to find that I didn't feel this needle at all apart for a small sting and stiff to push it was surprisingly ok! I hope that reassures other nervous pre stimmers.

Nellie your front door comment made me laugh and sarah your friend sounds fab, all your messages have kept me entertained this eve... surprising since I have been a bit of a gremlin while on DR..... then the joys of AF... and then nearly a deal breaker when the boyfriend had used up all the bread and milk after a night shift!!

I am currently trying to source some orange nail varnish..... neon orange nail varnish for my toes!

I totally get the clothes buying thing, i even imagine what whether they will fit with a bump, I have even started to question booking things such as concerts and camping trips just in case they are by a due date! 

welcome to all the new ladies, those having scans and things tomorrow good luck. Hoping the poorly girls are on the mend it such awful timing, lots of TLC, rest and things that make you happy.

Sorry to hear about the sore lady area, not quite sure what the problem is but maybe some canestan might help? maybe it has upset the balance of the "area"  savlon might be a bit harsh, vaseline might be kinder. You're right a pharmacist would be the best person to help on this one!

Its soooo nearly the weekend!!

xxxxx

P.s took so long writing and rewriting my injection is now late!! ooops


----------



## Lolisita

Sarahsuperdork - I know it is crazy. Sometimes I think what can I actually eat...Listeria bacteria seem to be in everything,  scary really.

Hope - Yep it is very confusing. Tomorrow I will still take it easy but definitely do more. I might even come out of the house   Yes hot water bottle is very good for growing follies,it stimulates the blow flow and helps to grow follies.I used hot water bottle every evening after stimm injection. No hot water bottle after ET tho.

Beccaboo  - Oh yeah pretty woman, my favourite  

Lucy - that happened to me few times,  I now copy it. Thanks for your wishes  
Ah that's not very helpful of her. Can you maybe call the clinic and speak to a different  nurse ? Wow what an amazing profession  must be very rewarding. 
I am the one with sore lady area   I am trying sudocream but it is not helping. I have vagisil but not sure how safe it is. I could try canestan, but I thought it was for trush... but guess worth trying.

Xx


----------



## mcstamp

Well that's my day planned.  Going to paint my toenails orange (I've definitely got some somewhere) and then watch Dirty Dancing.  Interspersed with a bit of gazing at wallpaper and tile samples...

Re 2week wait time off- I've done a bit of both in the past.  I think I have always wanted at least a couple of days off after ET just to get my head in gear and this time as I'm only P/t and its half term next week it has worked out that I'm off the whole 2WW, which I feel really positive about.  I'm on my feet all day in work, chasing after 3 year olds in a forest so although Its a load of fun- its not the most restful !

I'm going to have to be super strict with myself not to overdo at home though.  I've got a new kitchen, which I bought unpainted and I'm dying to crack on with it next week!

Angeldelight- I had blasto's in both the previous cycles but not in first.  I've been on SP and each round they have upped my meds and this time I got more eggs than ever to play with (hence some frosties)- I think it takes them a few goes to work out the right dose!  There were 2 things that were different for me this last time- I am heavier by a couple of KG and I have taken Zita West Vital DHA, which is  a preconception supplement meant to support egg quality, from just before the start of stimming and continuing on it now.  I started it on my second round but only half way through stims. 
It would be great to know  why the results appear so much better this time! 

Congrats Alecsi at being PUPO.  Look after yourself x

Lucy- Boo hiss for unhelpful staff at the hospital.  I've got to know which ones are super lovely at mine and was really pleased when my favourite nurse was with me for ET!


----------



## Angedelight

Hi all

Just out of scan- no nasty cysts and lining fine so can start!

I inject 100 units of gonal f each day for 7 days, another scan. Then start orgalutran. Another scan next Friday and EC early the following week. 

I'm finding it hard to get used to the idea of only 2-6 eggs being collected after doing LP the last 3 times. Still the regime and time it takes is much kinder.

The consultant seemed very certain it was for us. We were going to pay for a 3 cycle package but she advised against it saying she thought we had been unlucky. She felt the last meds protocols hadn't been right for me and said she would not have had me on alternating doses (I had 75 menopur one day then 150 the next). 

Hope everyone is doing ok. I'm going to do orange nails too! Hope everyone has got nice things planned for the weekend and anyone going into clinics/hospitals today that all goes well. Hope all the under the weather ladies are feeling better.

3 5:30 alarms in a row have killed me so I'm looking forward to a lie in tomorrow!

A x
So I'm not going to google anything and put my faith in them and hope it's the protocol for me.


----------



## MGWB

Hi there, may I join you please? I am starting my first IVF cycle over the next few days and feeling a little overwhelmed!

I'm 33, been trying to conceive for almost 2.5 years, and our lack of success is currently unexplained.


----------



## Beccaboo

Happy Friday everyone.  

MGWB, good luck for your first IVF cycle. Its daunting isn't it, its like going into the unknown. Wishing you all the best and keep us all updated. The ladies are lovely on here and give great advice and support along with general chit chat! xx

Angedelight, glad your scan went well and you are good to start the gonal f. FX this is the cycle that works for you lovely. Keep up that positive mental attitude plus a little orange nail varnish xx

Mcstamp, love your plans for the day and yippee that you have half term off tomorrow, that co-insided well hasn't it. Don't do too much kitchen DIY or get the DH to do it while you supervise from the sofa! xx

Lollista, enjoy your day, maybe a little walk out today combined with feet up. Hope you get your soreness sorted out, did the clinic give you any advice on creams you could use?

Lucy, It certainly feels like we have to put out life on hold a bit doesn't it and not being able to plan too far in advance. Spur of the moment treats I say. 

I'm pleased its Friday, closer to my scan date next Tuesday and closer to stimms.


----------



## Tashap

Happy Friday ladies

Sorry for lack of personals but I'm on my phone, waiting to go into the clinic for my scan. I've got the day off today so going to treat myself to lunch out after and buy a few treats - including orange nail varnish 😀. 

I just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you all xx have a wonderful day and I will log in later to do personal messages xx


----------



## Lucy101

Good morning,

Nails painted - currently sporting cha cha cha, pretty much day glow orange! Love that we all have orange toes now in hope & solidarity.

Mcstamp - a new kitchen sounds like a great way to keep your mind busy in 2ww, I love a little interior design project, take it easy though  .

Angedelight - it sound like were on a similar time line. I didn't even know what protocol I was on.....I haven't had much explained to me like doses etc....maybe I haven't asked the right questions ( but I'm learning more from you ladies what those questions might be). On weds I was given a sheet to follow first day 300iu menotrophin ( merional) alternating with 225iu not told why or anything. I've worked out I'm on LP but without the pill as I get migraines. I'm looking forward to asking more questions! 

Tashap - I hope your scan goes well today   enjoy your day.

Lolisita - I hope you are more comfortable today xx

Mgwb - welcome, wishing you all the best with your cycle. I have unexplained infertility too, tricky sometimes isn't it xx

I'm off today working tomorrow and then a week off for half term, I took a new job in January to take some of the stress away. The upside is a more chilled job over all the downside I can't pick my holidays which is a shame for treatment but great for the long game. Just about to book in a facial and back massage for next week and mostly be a lady that lunches, I have so many friends to catch up with I feel like I've been in hiding for weeks.

I hope everyone has a fab weekend and the poorly ones are bouncing back.

Xxxx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Wow ladies this thread moves so quickly! Just as I catch up there are another 5pages!
You're all so good at personals too!  
Congrats all the PUPO ladies. Everything crossed for you xxx
Well I've officially begun DR today. Nafarelyn nasal spray every 12hours... We're on holiday for the next week so I'm hoping any side effects will be eased by the sunshine...shame not to be embracing the holiday cocktails tho! 

It's a weird feeling when the medication finally starts isn't it....after so much waiting I almost expected something major to happen with the first sniff!!

Xx


----------



## feathers101

Hello lovely ladies
Just touching base on this thread, as well as being on the Jan/Feb cycle buddies. 
I am on my first cycle of ICSI and had my day 10 scan today. Have 8 leading follies at ~14mm each and a further 9 or so a little smaller. Another scan booked for Monday and then EC later on next week.
Good luck to all those with scans, EC or ET today. 
Looking forward to getting to know you all on this thread


----------



## NatParnell

Happy Friday everyone,

Thank you for all the advice in relation to the 2ww, I work in an office so think I will take the first few days off and then go back for the rest of it.  Had another scan today and looks like there are 7 follies doing well still, EC is planned for Wednesday but he just wants to do 1 final scan on Monday to check.

Nellie - Hope your scan went well this morning, I find 450 of Gonal F fine, I have not had any side effects at all, although the last day or so I have been feeling a little bloated.....is that normal? 

Cbeck - Hope your EC goes well today.

MGWB and feathers - welcome, good luck with your cycles.

Hope everyone on the 2ww is doing well.

I've looked back and can't find the bit about orange nail varnish, who recommended it and why.....think I will have to join the club and get some too.

Anyway, hope everyone has a great weekend, I'm off to see Strictly Come Dancing at the 02 tomorrow, can't wait. xx


----------



## Nellie321

Beccaboo yes I’ve been drinking hot lemon and honey drinks, fruit juice, vitamin C drinks, and plenty of water! Feeling better again today so hoping this cough is finally on the way out. Enjoy your gym sesh hun, I know you are goin to miss it. Yessss to old school chic flicks….my ‘go to’ is Dirty Dancing! x

Lolisita defo ask your pharmacist hun, you’ve come this far, you want to be comfortable with that little embie on board. I am sure sudocream is safe, just not sure if it would be the best solution x

Angedelight I know what you mean about wanting it to speed up….everything is a waiting game isn’t it. That’s fab news that you can finally start and fx this is the right protocol for you x

Alecsi good luck hun x

Sarah your job sounds super stressful. Defo take time off to relax. I LOVE that you have lucky orange pants!! x

Hope I asked that very question today at my scan about heat pads and they said no (even though I have read it helps the follies grow?!) I love snuggling a hot water bottle but now I’m not so sure x

Lucy sorry you are so tired – it sucks. I hope you feel better soon x

Mcstamp your day sounds like mine! Painting toes orange and watching DD! Take it easy with that painting (the kitchen I mean, not the toes  )! x

MGWB hi and welcome! Good luck with your first cycle x

Tashap good luck for your scan and enjoy your day off and I hope you get some lovely treats x

AC_Hopeful yay to getting started! Good luck hun x

Feathers that’s a good follie count! Good luck for your scan on Monday x

NatParnell I’m glad your scan went well today, do you know what size your follies are? I think bloating is perfectly normal, ladies?? I’m feeling the same too and uncomfortable. Enjoy strictly! x 

AFM my 7 follies are now down to 6 and are all growing too slowly. My lead follie is at 16mm and ‘may’ be ready for Monday but the other 5 are only around 10/11mm – soooooooo they are already talking about possibly abandoning the cycle and I am devastated  . I feel broken. I have given my everything to this cycle (I know we all do) but I suffer so bad with side effects and I’ve also had a head cold and now a virus to contend with. Plus my endo scratch was so bad I literally don’t know if I could put myself through that again. So I’m carrying on with the 450 and back on Monday for another scan – if there is still not much more growth we have to decide whether we want to go ahead with my one follie or abandon and try again from scratch. We're self funded and I don't feel I can risk it all on one follie, even though the last thing I want to do is give up. But there is no guarantee there's even an eggie in there. Gah. I can do nothing but wait until Monday. Starting on 450 I never considered we might not even get to EC so I'm pretty upset. 

On the plus side, I have found my orange nail varnish and an orange jumper - both of which I will be wearing on Monday!

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend. I'm on bed rest again today and will be doing the same at the weekend. Love and light ladies   x


----------



## Lucy101

Nellie I am really sorry to hear your news you must be feeling so disappointed. I really hope things turn around by Monday and you get more positive answers. Get those toe nails painted and the orange jumper on today   sending you love and positive vibes   Xxxxx

I hope everyone gets extra spoilt this weekend, I'm not a great believer in Valentine's Day but I think at the moment and extra helping of tlc would go down a treat! ❤

Xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Oh Nellie, so sorry to hear the scan wasn't a good one today. I really really hope those other 5 follies speed up a bit for Monday's scan. shall we say slow and steady now with a little bit more urgency with the growth/  If they are all around the same size couldn't they keep you stimming a day or too more so they reach size. FX crossed lovely. This crazy rollercoaster definitely calls for an orange jumper and orange toes for Monday. xx

Nat, Glad your 7 follies are doing well, Hope the scan Monday goes well and you are on for EC next week as planned. Orange nail varnish was me, Id mentioned that mine and Sarah's old buddies board embraced the orange at all times since it is supposed to be a lucky fertile colour. Orange nail varnish or orange anything! I'm not a huge fan of orange myself but I stretch to painting my toes that colour and having lucky orange pants for scans! 
Have fun at strictly. 

Hi Feathers, oooh another EC lady for next week. Good luck. xx

Hi ACHopeful - every one seems to be on holiday next week! counting down the weeks to mine, only 4 weeks and then Il be testing too! eeek. enjoy the sun, where are you going to? Great you have begun DR today. 

Lucy, good work on the day glow orange  Enjoy your week off next week, a facial and massage plus lunches out sounds superb. xx

Hi Tashap, How was your scan? Is this a baseline scan to check your lining is thin? I've got mine on Tuesday. Don't want to speed up the weekend but looking forward to my scan and getting an update as to whether the DR has been doing its job. xx

Hi Sarah, hope you are well and had a good Friday off. Hope you are still feeling well and you are enjoying the odd decaf coff. 

Counting down now until hometime, DH is cooking some taco's, chill outs on sofa, read some of my book and a DR injection. xx


----------



## gymrunner

Hi all
This is such a lovely forum. I've not posted since first joining but have read through everyone's posts, everyone is so supportive ☺  
Parky777, did you read The last days of Rabbit Hayes? Awesome book! I've just finished Life after Life was is also really fab. 
Beccaboo, hope you enjoyed your last exercise session?
Nellie, I really hope Monday brings better news for you xx

AFM, I've been ill with a really bad flu virus and am beginning to panic that maybe the Buserelin won't have worked.....does anyone know what happens if your hormones don't dr like they should?
It also means I haven't been to train the last week and I was using this as my last week to bust my a** before stopping!


----------



## Beccaboo

Gymrunner, Im reading the Last days of Rabbit Hayes now. Wasn't sure if it was too emotional but its really good and I cant put it down  Sorry to hear you've had the flu virus. xx The DR should make your lining really thin - this means you would be good to go on stimms. I don't know what happens if DR doesn't work, Ive never heard of that stage not working. Try not to worry. When is your baseline scan? My last exercise will be this weekend/Monday for one last push, then it will ease into softer more gentle yoga type poses! hehe

xx


----------



## Lolisita

Hello girls! It is Friday whoop!

Mcstamp - Oh that's great that you are ohh the whole 2ww. What are you planning on doing ? I just realised that you OTD must be the same as mine   21 Feb ?
Are u planning on being naughty and testing early?

Angedelight -great news! Seems like this is a more positive cycle!

MGWB - Welcome and good luck with your cycle!

Beccaboo - I am more active today, done light things around the house but still haven't been out   I will get bored walking around the park in my own. Tomorrow I will be getting a train to get to my parents. Yay you are nearly there   What drugs and dose are you having ?
No a advice from the clinic,  but I will pop over to boots tomorrow and ask the  pharmacist for advice. Your evening sounds sorted! Love it ! 
I am cooking for hubby the simplest dinner   but healthy. Jacket potatoes with cottage cheese and salad . 

Tashap- Hope you scan goes well!

Lucy- thank u, still sore but hopefully will find a solution soon.  Massage and facial sounds lush!

AC-Hopeful - Congrats on officially starting! Hope sunshine will help you relax and avoid any nasty side affects.

Feathers - I remember you from Jan/Feb   Good luck for your scan on Monday ! Fx 

Natparnell- Wow enjoy strictly come dancing at the O2! How exciting! 

Nellie- thank u hun,  will be asking tomorrow. Yep I also don't think sudocream is the right solution as I think it is making it worse. I am literally eating pots of probiotic yogurts,  hope it helps. 
Oh sweetie, I am sorry it is not the best news. Try to stay positive because it is still possible that the other follies will catch up over the weekend! Good luck for Monday! Fx 

Gymrunner - Yes girls are  lovely and supportive on here.   sorry hun I don't know anything about DR as never done it. Have you asked your clinic for advice?

I've slept for ages today, and been having such vivid dreams incredible! I hope it is a sign  

Xx


----------



## gymrunner

Beccaboo, ahh..I thought it was Parky777 asking about books but it was you, sorry ☹. It's an amazing book, it is emotional but worth reading. Enjoy your last exercise session....I've never been into yoga but think I might have to force myself so I still get that exercise "buzz"!!

I have a blood test next week to make sure the spray has worked, I don't have a scan until a week after I start injections.


----------



## Rachdav

Good evening ladies!

Hope you're all enjoying your Friday evening.....I'm just about to hit the gym....... (can't be bothered really!).

Nellie - I'm really sorry to hear things aren't going to plan and you're feeling broken. It must be so hard, I can't imagine......I haven't go tot that stage yet. Theres still hope though and I'm a total believer in positive thinking. Rest up, get spoilt this weekend and hopefully Monday will bring you some better news. Thinking of you!

MGWB - Welcome to the group.....I think we'll be on a similar timeline. Where are you up to? 

Im also glad to hear we all have fabulous orange toe nails (and pants - love it)....if that doesn't work, i'm not sure what will! My friend gave me a lovely fertility bracelet which had a cute little turtle charm on it as turtles are meant to help with fertility! So......go grab yourselves a turtle ladies and take it with you to your scans/EC/ET !!!  

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.. I'm working it all and Hubby is away so I may buy myself a Valentines treat!  

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm going to do my toenails tonight I think  to add to the lucky peanut butter pants I've been wearing all day. Got to laugh at the small things we do, it gets you through the harder days!

Rachdav - I've not heard of fertility turtles before, that's lovely of your friend. Mine and Beccaboo's previous buddies all went for frogs. I could never find an orange one but my lovely friend (who said all those things to make me laugh about being brave as well) crocheted me a fertility frog for our last FET. Hope you get to enjoy a Valentine's treat, even if you do have to get it yourself!

Lolisita - Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too nuts yet and that you're feeling a bit less sore.

gymrunner - What makes you think the buserelin may not have worked? Don't worry about side effects if you haven't had any, some lucky spuds get away without having any. 

Nellie - I'm so sorry your scan wasn't as positive as you'd hoped today  sending you lots of super orange lucky growing vibes this weekend for your scan on Monday   you're not out yet!

Nat - Enjoy Strictly tomorrow. 

Hi feathers, welcome to our thread! Your scan sounds great, good luck for the next one too.

AC - Congratulations on starting today. Hope DR goes swiftly for you.

Lucy - Have a lovely week off next week. Lots of rest and TLC.

Hi and welcome MGWB, good luck with your cycle. If you have any questions just ask, I am sure someone will be able to help. 

mcstamp - Enjoy your 2ww off; sounds like your job is full-on so it can only be a good thing that you get some chance to relax.

Hi to everyone else, happy weekend, have a good one all! I'm finally feeling the effects of DR I think, very worn out today and I've hardly done anything. Feel like I want to eat allofthechocolate (resisting so far) so maybe AF is not too far away.


----------



## Alecsi

Thak you laidies. But i am not so good; i still have pain  , like period ones but not all the time ; and i stay in bed almoust all day. I catch a cold, i caught and sneeze; so i have everything in one. Last civle i did not have pains do many days; but every cicle is different.i am still hoping and praying. I wish you god luck to everybody. Xxxxxx


----------



## Bridgetk10

Evening Ladies

Hooray it's half term!

AC hooray for starting DR

Alecsi it is so hard nt to analyse every single twinge just try to relax

MC Stamp I understand about your pressure at work. I am a teacher and I am just going to take each day at a time and if it gets too much I am just going to call in sick. 

Lucy enjoy your week off

Welcome MGWB

Gym runner it will be fine but if you are really concerned call the clinic for advice. 

Sarahsuperdork sending af vibes so it starts soon. 

Lolista what about more natural treatments? E.g. Luke warm salt baths and yoghurt?

Welcome feathers

Nellie sending growing vibes for the follicles

Rachdav what a sweet present?

Nat enjoy your night out at Strictly tomorrow 

Beccaboo sounds like a lovely chilled evening. Enjoy. 

AFM it's half term!! Just chilling tonight and then a good friend is coming to stay tomorrow. Swimming lesson for little man on Sunday morning  and just trying to catch up on some sleep.


----------



## Freda1

Hi everyone
Congrats to those just getting started and those on the 2ww already. 
Nellie, sorry to hear things going frustratingly slowly. This is all bad enough when progress is good so my heart really goes out to you. Fingers crossed things improve for monday. 
Not superstitious normally, but ladies have got me considering orange nail polish! Maybe after my ec on monday. Only have 3 follies so not feeling v positive, but then i never expected to get this far so keep trucking i guess. 
Wishing everyone the patience of a saint you need to go through this! 
Xx


----------



## Nelli

Hello ladies, I hope you don't mind me sneaking onto this thread I'm waiting for the March/April as I start DR 1st March eeek so nervous! Just wanted to ask if anyone has had endo scratch We have been asked if we want it before I start DR this is our very first cycle - never been pregnant or anything before, so just wondering if we go all in with the extras for first shot?? xx


----------



## Hope11978

Happy Friday everyone!
Beccaboo – thanks for the advice and ideas, I will make sure once I get to the stimm stage that I will take time for myself and have a nice bath and I have 2 good books on order that have been recommended on here!  What stage will you be when you start slowing down on your exercise?  I do 3 spin classes a week and it helps take my mind off things for 45mins, started doing a bit of yoga at home also which is nice and relaxing  my paperwork says to stop after 2nd scan??

Lolisita – Thanks also for your advice re hot water bottle.  I hope your vivid dreams are a good sign 
Nellie321 – Thank you also.  Maybe I will check with my clinic once I get to the stimming stage, all the clinics seem to advise differently on so many things  I think I will go with the hot water bottle this time as I need more follies and eggs, will see nearer the time.  So sorry to hear your scan news, but lots can change in a couple of days so I will have everything crossed for you and hope you have good news Monday x 

Sarahsuperdork – sorry you are still suffering on the DR, I hope you have a lovely weekend and manage to rest lots Still no symptoms for me only day 5 DR.

Welcome to MGW13 and Feathers101 good luck with your cycle and I look forward to chatting with you x

For all of you on your 2WW hope it's all going ok and you have lots of nice things planned to make the time pass quickly x

Off on a shopping trip tomorrow and yes I will be purchasing orange nail polish, let’s all go for the orange nails! 

Have a lovely weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Lolisita

Sarahsuperdork - the wait itself is okay so far, but the soreness  is driving me nuts that's for sure! haha
Me too! I am so snacky. I don't have any chocolate at home,  just the boring healthy stuff.

Alesci- hope u recover soon.

Bridget - It is like you read my mind   I've started using bio live yougurt today, hope it helps. Oh salt bath will try that as well. Thanks 

Nelli- welcome . I never had the scratch myself  but heard good things about it.

Hope- Have a nice shopping trip!

Xx

Xx


----------



## Loobylou61

Hi ladies, 

Been having a read for the last few days and wanted to join in and say hi!

Excuse the lack of personals whilst I catch up with everyone.

I'm day 7 on a short protocol cycle. Had my scan on day 5 and have 6 follies between 8 and 11 and another 4 or so less than 6mm. Quite excited as I've been a poor responder in my last 2 cycles. Just hoping there's some eggs in them follies. looks like ec might be next Weds or Thurs or Fri depending what the next scan shows. Am beginning to get super nervous as I had a terrible experience last time. (My blood pressure went right down, had difficulty breathing, was in and out of consciousness and had awful pain. Took a while for them to get me stable and gave me and oh quite a shock. I suppose it wasn't too pleasant for the other ladies in the ward either!) I had sort of forgotten, well, put it the back of my mind. But, now as the this ec looms I'm getting worried. 

Anyhoo, lots of orange baby dust to you ladies!
  
I'll be painting my nails right after et! My clinic doesn't allow nail varnish at ec or et so it'll have to wait till then though my orange pants will be in use for my Monday scan!
X


----------



## Alecsi

BRIDGETK  i am not study every moving or feeling; i really feel bad with my belly; i hope in weekend to feel better if not monday i need to call to hospotal.is like cramps and period pains and i have gas as well. I take a paracetamol but i still feel the pain. I am s bit worry to be onest. Xxxx


----------



## Alecsi

Morning ☺☺☺☺☺ i feel a bit better in this morning; but last night not even the paracetamol did not help me. I hope my little embrie start to stick in my warm belly ; and i hope your as well laidies. Is very hard but the hope is die last.i still caugh but i hope my embri are ok. Have s nice friday laidies.💋💋💋💋💋


----------



## mcstamp

Hi Girls,

Welcome and lots of good luck for all the newbies on here x

Nellie I was so sad to read your update.  That's a really poop decision to have to make but we are all sending lots of positive thoughts that you don't have to make that decision.  If you do not have EC will you pay anything for this round?  Hope you head to toe in an orange ninja turtle suit this morning x 

Alecsi-  I had a lot more pain this time but it felt like deep bruising so I just rested it out. But if its more crampy and intense then maybe you should ring the hospital sooner rather than later?  I hope you are starting to feel a little better.  Also the cyclogest can give very bad wind and give bad pains (which I really suffered with on the first few days of taking them)

Lolista- You have a different OTD to me!!! I have been given the 24th.  I presume your clinic allow for the fact it was a 5 day and move the date forwards.  I hadn't planned to early test as I did so last time by only a couple of days and got a faint BFP but it was gone by OTD.  So I can't face that again.  I'll hang on in there! You are tempted though aren't you!! 

Sarahsuperdork-  I just have an image of peanut butter pants now and that is all wrong.  incidentally I never found my orange nail polish,  But I do have peanut butter and pants if that counts ? 

Loobylou- I do scary things at egg collection too, but this time was all good.  I had a good chat with the anaesthetist and they changed the way they dealt with me and she said they were not panicked when my breathing slowed to silly rate this time as they expected it!  

Nelli- a few of us have had endo scratch.  I had it for the first time with this cycle and although it wasn't the most pleasant experience it was bearable. I know the evidence about its usefulness is still not clear but  we had 2 failed cycles behind us and thought it was worth a try. Not sure if I would pay for it on a first round but if its a freebie - maybe!  

And to make you all laugh

My DH came into the house yesterday and asked if the plumber had been doing the boiler as he could smell gas.....I wish he had, but it was me his cyclogest filled wife!  Just one more delightful side effect!

Last night we watched Hunger Games and it got into my dreams and I dreamt that this forum was actually like the games and that the only way to get a BFP was to get rid of you all....  I'm so sorry girls.  I think I can also blame the cyclogest for the dreams.  I know what the real enemy is and its not you guys !


----------



## Alecsi

Mcstamp i dont take cyclogest ; i take progynova ( estradiol) and  progesterone injection . I think that i still feel like that from egg colection; but for the minute today i was ok. We well see this weekend and if i still feel bad i will call monday morning to hospital. Xxxxx


----------



## gymrunner

Mcstamp, your dream really made me laugh! I have really weird, vivid dreams all the time...my favourite is when I dreamt my brother was a packet of Jaffa cakes!!! And that's without any drugs in my system!! Can't wait to see what they're like with the drugs!! 😂😂😂


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies, sorry i have been so busy. Had parents night and applications. On February break now and currently away for the weekend to Crieff. Got scan on Monday so hoping they have grew well. Docs are hoping EC on wed if not then Fri. But ibv depends on size. So nervous. Only got 5 follicles. They were between 6 and 7.5. 
Thanks for the advice about injections. I continued with the belly but it's a bit tender. 

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Lolisita

Mcstamp - Yes that must be the reason! I am planning to test it on Friday 2 days before official day. I will be with my mum, we always end up testing it together haha and as I love testing lol I will also test it on Saturday and Sunday  
Are you having any symptoms so far? Past two days I'very been having twinges and pulsing sensations and today nothing. Find it hard when I feel no symptoms. 
Hahaha your dream really made me giggle, I love hunger games too! Yep progesterone does affect your dreams, makes them more vivid.

Hope everyone is having a nice evening xx


----------



## Freda1

Omg your dream made me laugh out loud McStamp! 

Hope you continue to feel better Alecsi, should def get yourself checked out if not. 

The looking for pregnancy signs is a killer, sends you round the bend. God knows how I'm going to cope with a 2ww if I get that far! 

Have a great weekend everybody. X


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi all, bit late to the party but can I join?

We are hoping to have an FET in March (1st or 2nd week) began buserelin on 31st January after having a cycle cancelled in December due to a poor response. Hoping there are no hiccups this time!   Due for my baseline scan on Wednesday so I'll find out more. 

Good luck to all ladies xx
(Oh and if any ladies are having an FET, we have an FET thread for February / March that you're more than welcome to join!)


----------



## Lucy101

You ladies crack me up, I'm a vivid dreamer too ...I once woke up wrestling a clothes horse with my boyfriend saying what are you doing just let go and me saying if I let go it will kill me... God knows what I thought it was. Can't wait for the start the cyclogest dreams lol, might keep that the from the other half for now.

I do my injections in the tops of my thighs, I can't bring myself to do my stomach. My legs seem to not hurt ( just a mild sting) and I've escaped bruising luckily too. So far so good!

Hi Jo hope this cycle is better than your last, fingers crossed for a more successful cycle for you xx

Alecsi I hope you are feeling much better now x

Happy valentines day everyone!!   Xxx


----------



## Alecsi

Yes lucy i was much better today.i still had gaz; and some cramps but not to much.


Happy valentines to all of you ❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Daisyboo1203

Fitz, it might be worth you posting this as a new post then more ladies with tons of experience will see your post. Good luck at let us know how you get on!


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi Lucy101 - thank you! Best of luck to you too X


----------



## Lolisita

Happy Valentine's Day girls!💖
How is everyone doing today? 

Welcome to all the newbies, good luck with your cycles!

JoHopefor- Welcome hun x

The 2ww is slowly starting to drive me nuts...My (•)(•) are sore  I constantly look for symptoms and analyse everything...I think I will test 2 days early, not too naughty is it? 

Xx


----------



## Daisyboo1203

I have been told OTD blood 22nd, HPT 24th, but that is 13dp5dt and 15dp5dt.... That's quite conservative? 
And it's also a Monday for bloods, I won't be able to do that on Monday due to work.  
Perhaps HPT next weekend......


----------



## Lolisita

Daisyboo - I think that's normal for clinics. Mine is 12 days past 5dt. My clinic don't do a blood test, really annoying.


----------



## Mary_L

2ww driving me mad too Lolista. Recurrent dreams about different outcomes not helping, waking up feeling emotionally drained! Massively bloated, sore boobs, really missing exercise/caffeine/alcohol.. Moan over! Going for a walk up the coast to try and cheer up.

Hope everyone has a lovely relaxing valentines xxx


----------



## Lolisita

Laurel- haha   That's the hardest part! I am going for a walk too, need some fresh air. You can still have some caffeine but no more than 200mg a day. One cup of tea is 75mg and filter coffee 150  

Xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thanks Lolisita! When is your OTD? My clinic never did a blood test either


----------



## Lolisita

Jo- hopeful -  Blood test is so much better, and I think GP won't agree to do it. My official test date is the 21st of Feb. X


----------



## Hope11978

Hi everyone, Happy Valentines !

Just a short one today as I feel really tired, not sure if it’s the DR (now on day 7) or if I’ve just overdone it this weekend.  
Did any of you have trouble sleeping  when DR on buserelin?  I woke every one to two hours last night and i don’t remember this happening during  last year’s cycle?

Jo_hopefor2016  - Hi Jo and welcome, good luck for your scan Wednesday 

Lolisita – Both my clinic have said not to test early as you can get a false positive but i think if you feel like you want to test then I say test!  The 2ww is just so hard and you just want to know   FX

I hope you have all had a nice relaxing weekend, will catch up with you all tomorrow have a good evening xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hey, hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.  

Hi hope11978, I haven't had any probs sleeping but I think the DR can cause insomnia! I think you asked when I would stop exercise, I will stop at stimms for all my high impact exercise and running as its not too good for the ovaries when they get bigger, I will listen to my body but will carry on with yoga and maybe upper body light weights. Not overdoing it at all, especially as for me it's all about this cycle with it being possibly our last. Hope you have a better nights sleep tonight! Xx

Hi laurel, did you have a lovely walk? Hope it done the trick to take your mind off symptom spotting.  

Hi lollista, it's so hard not to analyse isn't it. It's annoying that progestrogene can give out similar symptoms of pregnancy ones! The sounds of your symptoms seem very good though so fx crossed they are BFP symptoms! I always wait until OTD, (mainly as DH will not let me test early) but I know it's hard. I think if you test early, just keep an open mind and test again on OTD. Xx

Hi daisyboo, are you back home now of still in Cyprus? Been thinking about you, how was things in Cyprus? Xx

Hi alecsi, hope you are feeling better today. 

Hi jo, sorry to hear you had a cancelled cycle, wishing you lots of luck for your FET. Xx

Hi mcstamp, haha with the dream, that's a funny one. I too had a really vivid dream Friday night, I was telling DH about it. it could have been a plot for a thriller type film it seemed so real. These drugs must give us some crazy side effects! Hope you are well and had a good weekend. 

Afm, had a busy weekend with lots of exercise. I did my last longish run yesterday, 8 miles so pleased with ending my runs on a good one.  I will be going out and gyming it first part of this week before I start stimms. Baseline scan on Tuesday, whoop! Xx


----------



## Nellie321

Happy Valentine's Day lovelies!! 💘💘💘

Beccaboo my follies seem to be growing approx 1mm a day so if by tomorrow they've grown 3mm in 3 days I'm going to ask if I can stim for another 3 days   which should hopefully get them to about 16mm. I've been told I can stim for a maximum of 18 days and Monday will be day 14. I feel like I've been injecting forever!!! Nearly time for your scan hun!! x

Gymrunner I'm sorry you've been ill. I was ill the whole DR and it didn't affect buserelin. I think if it hasn't worked they'll just go a few days more until it has so try not to worry x

Freda good luck for EC tomorrow. I only had 3 follies last time and got a BFP. Sadly it didn't stick but it shows its quality not quantity. Good luck x

Hi Nelli and welcome. I had the scratch this time around. I personally found it very painful but I know from what I've read I'm in the minority. My clinic only recommended it because of my age and two previous mc and said its not for everyone. I'd be guided by your clinic. Good luck x

Loobylou hi and welcome. Good luck for your scan tomorrow x

Alecsi I hope you are starting to feel better x

Mcstamp thank you hun and 'orange ninja turtle suit' made me chuckle!! We're self funded (only allowed one freebie on nhs) so if we abandon this cycle we'll be out of pocket by about £2500. Your dream sounds hilarious!! Those damn cyclogest have a lot to answer for!! x

Mo good luck for your scan tomorrow x

Lolisita your symptoms sound encouraging. I Defo don't think it's naughty to test early, I did last time! I wanted to test the trigger shot out of my system so that if I got a BFP I would know it was a real one and not a false positive x

Jo_Hopefor2016 hi and welcome! Good luck with your FET x

Hi fitz sorry I can't offer any help or advice as never been in your situation but I wish you luck x

Laurel I hope your walk helped. The 2ww is torture x

Hope I had trouble sleeping on buserelin but that was due to waking every hour with hot flushes. It should ease/stop once your start stims x

Thank you to everyone wishing me luck and sending love and good vibes, you are all so lovely   I'm feeling very anxious about tomorrow's scan but trying to stay positive. My toes are painted orange and I've told hubby to wear his orange pants tomorrow!! 

Good luck to all our PUPO ladies and everyone injecting, spraying, popping pills, having scans, bloods or EC this week!! x

 x


----------



## Lucy101

Hi hope - I've had some horrible nights sleep on the buserelin luckily not every night I  think after a bad night I usually catch up but the tiredness lingers. Some nights I just can't switch off until the early hours and some I wake up all through the night, But luckily not every night. 

Nellie -  good luck tomorrow with your scan, will be thinking of you xx

I really wish I loved exercise as much as you ladies. I have been for a long walk in the woods today it was so great to see sunshine, we even sat in the pub garden for a while.
Feeling very relaxed and loved today, I haven't felt like this for ages. Hoping the positivity rubs of on my growing follies. 

Love to everyone, good luck to everyone scanning and EC -ing and all in 2ww OTD is getting closer  
( I'm a bugger for testing early but this time I'm going to really try and wait... Not sure how that will turn out but will try!) xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi Hope11978 - thanks for the welcome and the good luck wishes!

I've have experience trouble sleeping on both of my cycles (didn't DR for fresh cycle) I get into bed really tired and then don't fall asleep until around 3am, then i'm tossing and turning with hot sweats! I'm 2 weeks into DR and they're starting to ease a little but it's still quite regular.

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Nellie 

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening all, just catching up with everyone's news. Happy Valentine's Day! 

Hi again Jo Hope, wishing you lots of luck with your cycle! 

Lucy - It's great that you've had such a lovely relaxing day, I'm sure your follicles will feel the positivity.  Can't believe you can do your injections into your thigh, I've never had such a sting as when I tried that.

Nellie - Sending you lots of love and luck for your scan tomorrow, everything crossed for a positive outcome for you.

Beccaboo - Well done on the running! Hope you don't miss it too much. Good luck for your next scan on Tue.

Hope - I'm on day 10 of buserelin today and I've felt exhausted for the last three days. Tiredness can definitely be a DR symptom. I remember getting like this at the same point during my last cycle as well but no hot flushes for me just yet. I'm sleeping ok at night but the daytime is really taking it out of me at the moment.

Daisyboo - Those are quite conservative test dates. I had a blood test on my first cycle and it was done at 9dp5dt. This time my clinic only do hpt (I don't even go to the unit, I just call with the result) so I'm not sure how far away my OTD will be.

laurel - Hope you managed to enjoy a nice relaxing walk today.

Lolisita - Testing two days early isn't too naughty.  I have said I'll try to hold out this time but I doubt I'll be able to!

fitz - I'm so sorry, your post went right over my head! Hope you were able to post your own thread too and get some advice.

mcstamp - Your dream cracked me up.  I love The Hunger Games.

Hope everyone else is well, whatever stage you're at. Thinking of you PUPO girls and sending lots of positive vibes your way! I am 10 days of DR down, 9 days to go so trying to feel positive that I'm halfway there. Battling the tiredness zzzz.


----------



## Lolisita

Hope- Yep I got told the same   I know I should listen really but I just want to soooo much   xx

Beccaboo - hehe my DH wouldn't let me too, but I am at my parents so he won't even know   That's the thing since I started progesterone I don't have any side effects /symptoms  apart from annoying irritation, which actually is getting better now. So I don't think it is the progesterone as otherwise I would have experienced the symptoms before ET. Who knows tho, it is a guessing game. Yes I will definitely test on officially date as well. 
Yay 2 more sleeps till your scan   you are making me feel guilty for not exercising haha xx

Nellie - I was wondering that actually. How long does the trigger shot stays in the system? The clinic told me 8-10 days ?...
Good luck for your scan tomorrow hun! fx! So sweet that your hubby will also be wearing orange pants   xx

Lucy - When is your OTD ? Xx

Sarahsuperdork - hehe thats what I said that at the beginning too    I am trying my best. Xx


----------



## londonhels

Hello everyone
I hope i'm not too late to the party.  I'm having my second ivf. First one didn't go well at all. Now I'm on ICSI and highest dose of cetrorelix and Menopur (450) - which means six vials and three injections. No side effects yet though.  Last time i was on buserelin for six weeks and had horrible hot flushes.  Fingers crossed I respond better this time.  On day give of stims. Lots of luck to everyone. I'm also a medical scientist so  can hopefully offer some sound advice and banish a lot of the anecdotal/old wives tales  you read a lot of when you're googling 'ivf' at midnight on your phone! 

Xxxx


----------



## Lolisita

Londonhels- Welcome on board  Good luck with your cycle! Oh your profession sounds very interesting. That's exactly what I am doing all day long   Dr Google 
X


----------



## Angedelight

Hi all

Can't believe it's Monday already! Thankfully I'm on a late shift so am catching up in bed.

Nellie fingers crossed for you today that your scan goes well.
Welcome to any new people.
Alecsi I hope you feel better.
Hope when I had busrelin on my last 2 cycles I had hot flushes and dreadful sleep but it all stopped at stimms.
Lolisita, laurel & McStamp hope the 2ww Is going ok apart from over analysing!
Beccaboo I'm stimming and avoiding high impact exercise but did do weights yesterday, just not as heavy... I felt so much better for it. Then we went for a lovely long walk in the sunshine. I think you're right- we just need to listen to our bodies. 

Lolisita and londonhels- the Dr Google remark made me laugh. Saturday morning I stayed in bed, it was miserable out and googled the hell out of Fertility stuff relevant to me. Bought on a huge meltdown and spent most of the morning in tears. Banned myself from it now, no good comes of it!

Woke up much better yesterday and jumped straight of bed and did productive things!. Nearly forgot my evening injection!.

Good luck to everyone with any appointments this week.

A x


----------



## mcstamp

Happy Monday everyone,

Nellie- thinking of you today, hope you get good news x 
M089- Hope your scan goes well today too x 

Lolista-  I am trying desperately not to symptom spot- but this time I have less than I have had on other cycles. Maybe my body is finally getting used to all these drugs.  The only thing I will look out for is if my cats gives me a cuddle!  They are lovely cats but never sit on my knee apart from last cycle when I got faint BFP.  
Londonhels- Welcome and good luck in this cycle - I don't like the sound of all those injections.  You are not allowed to disprove the cat theory  
Beccaboo- One day to go. Whoop whoop!
Daisyboo- nice to hear from you- how did it all go?
Angeldelight- I am aslo avaoiding Dr Google.  He's not our friend.
Lucy- I'm glad you had a nice day.  I think I'm going to head out for a nice walk in the woods today too.

Look forwards to hearing everyones news this week and good luck with scans, DR, stimming and everything in between.  I'm off to do some more decorating...


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning ladies, Happy Monday!

Hi Nellie, Good luck for today.   I love that you have your orange nail varnish on for luck and that DH is wearing orange pants, that's just brilliant! let us know how it goes, I hope those follies are doing awesome. 

Hi Mcstamp, enjoy the decorating! Don't do too much and have lots of tea breaks I say! When do you officially test? 

Hi Angedelight, Nice you got a lay in this morning!  That's good that you got to do some light weights, I think that's what I will do, just to keep me a little bit active during stimms. I do that with google too, especially if I'm feeling a bit emotional it just makes me feel even more emotional. Yep, best stay away I say!

Hi Londonhels, good luck on second IVF, fx crossed this is your time. Hope stimms go well, I cant wait to start them this week. 

Hi Lollista, Hope you are enjoying time by the sea at your parents. Nice chill out time.  yay, scan tomorrow. Doing a little scan dance   Its funny the things I get excited about these days, this is what my life has become! haha  

Hi Lucy, when is your OTD?

Hi Jo, sounds like you have had poor nights sleeps on your DR  Its horrible when you cant sleep isn't it? How many DR injections do you have left.

Hi Tashap, Hows things? 

Hi Haydan, How are you doing too lovely. Hope things are ticking along nicely for you.  xx

Hi Rachdav, How are you? Did you have a nice weekend.

Hi laurel, When are you able to test? Be nice to know when all you ladies are testing so we can keep up to date with your wonderful positive news 

Hello everyone else and welcome to new ladies on the board. I hope you are all well and good. Lots of love and baby dust to all.

xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Hope everyone had a good weekend and got thoroughly spoilt for Valentine's Day.  Strictly Come Dancing was brilliant, really enjoyed it, although we were up in the gods and am scared of heights so felt a little dizzy at times.

Had my scan this morning and we are all set for EC on Wednesday, 3 of the follies measure 18.3 and the others are not far behind, Consultant said that was a good size.  Have to do one last stimming injection tonight and then the trigger at 11pm tonight.  Feeling really nervous but also excited at the same time.

Londonhels - Welcome, hope your stimulation injections are doing well.  You did make me laugh with your "IVF googling" comment.....I think we all do it, I was doing it this morning on my way to work after my scan to see about the size of the follies.

Nellie - Have been thinking of you today, hope you get some better news and the cycle is able to go ahead.

M089 - Hope your scan goes ok today.

Beccaboo - Good luck with your scan today, hope you get some good news.

Good luck to all the others having scans today and EC.

Hope all those in their 2ww wait are doing ok, relaxing and also keeping busy and trying to keep their mind occupied.  I remember how it was for me last time, you analyse every little symptom and drive yourself crazy googling everything.....although from what I've heard and read, I think the symptoms are very similar whenever its good or bad news. 

Hope everyone is having a good day, its so cold isn't it.  Will look forward to hearing everyone's news. xx


----------



## feathers101

Thanks for the lovely welcome ladies  
Laurel - I hear you on the caffeine front! It's the thing I am missing the most. De-fact tea just does not hit the right spot. 
Beccaboo - good luck for your scan tomorrow.
Nellie - hope your scan went well today
McStamp - don't overdo the decorating; choose the paintable let others do the application  
NatParnell - exciting news for EC. Best of luck  
AFM, last scan this morning and now waiting on the call for exact details on EC plans. It's a nervous wait....


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Nat, sorry I missed you off my last post  there is too many of us! hehe. Brilliant about the scan today. They sound really good sizes for EC. exciting to trigger tonight and EC Wednesday for you. Sending you loads of orangness for Wednesday. xx

Hi feathers, must be a busy day for scans today  Hope you have some good news on size and an idea when EC will be after your call. Its getting really busy for us ladies now isn't it. 
Talking of caffeine, I'm now going for a decaf coffee with my DH, meeting him for lunch.

xx


----------



## mo89

Hi everyone. Ohh exciting for you guys with EC on Wednesday. 
I had scan this morning. 5 follicles measuring from 11mm to 14mm so doc said EC will prob be a week today. I have to go back this Wednesday for another scan. I am on long protocol. I have been on menopur for 12 days. 

Hope it all goes well for you all. I am getting excited/nervous now!


----------



## Lucy101

Afternoon ladies,

Beccaboo & lolisita - I'm not sure I haven't thought that far ahead I have my 2 scans this week Wed and fri and EC planned for Monday 22nd and then ET 25th or 27th. I had so many highs and lows of iui I let my emotions totally get the better of me and literally got knocked out by the flu each time (5 times) .... Last year was awful. This time I'm taking each day as it comes and trying to keep grounded....Plus it's all new I haven't quite  got my head around it all. I love this forum I've learnt so much from you guys and realised I'm not completely mental..... Although this morning I watched call the midwife and cried my eyes out! Not mental at all haha. ( sorry for the long winded answer I've just looked it up and I guess ish around the 12th march? If all goes to plan....also just realised the boyfriend is on a skiing trip then aaarrggghh!)

Nellie - how was your scan? Hope all went well x

Nat - fab news for EC best of luck your follies sound good, I will be thinking of you x

Feathers - I hope you get your phone call soon, you must be on the edge of your seat.

Sarah - I feel quite brave now injecting in my thighs   xx

It's so unfair isn't it that symptoms of the medication mimic those of early pregnancy just for an added bit of 2ww torture, hugs to you all  

I'm off for a long dog walk in the sunshine. Thank you to who ever mentioned the Swiss water filtered decaf, my rave malted milk biscuit & hazelnut filter coffee arrived today and is amazing!! Definitely worth a try and is so good I do not miss the caffeine ( still got my 2 a day tea habit though   ).

Xxxx


----------



## Nellie321

Lucy it sounds like you had the perfect Sunday! I went for a walk too and although it was cold, it was lovely and sunny! Hope your follies are growing nicely x

Jo_Hopefor I hope you start to feel better on DR soon, it can be truly miserable hun   x

Sarah I'm sorry you're suffering too on DR. Make sure you try and get plenty of rest when you can as I am sure it will help x

Lolisita I think it is about 8-10 days. I know testing early isn't for everyone, but I'd rather know as soon as poss whether or not it has worked (I'm not good at waiting!) plus last time my clinic said the best thing to come out of my first cycle was knowing I could get pregnant. I think I tested at 9dp3dt and it was negative and I tested again at 11dp3dt and got my first faint positive so I knew it was a true positive (my OTD was at 14dp3dt). I'll defo be doing the same again this cycle if we get that far. How's the irritation today? I hope its easing and you are relaxing by the seaside   x

Hi londonhels and welcome! I really hope this cycle is better for you. I've been on buserelin for 5 weeks and felt so rough, I cant imagine doing 6 weeks! Fx this is your time  . As a medical scientist you probably think we're all mental for painting our toes orange and digging out our neon pants   !!! x

Angedelight why oh why do we do it to ourselves! I tend to google when I'm already feeling anxious and emotional and I know its only going to make me worse, yet do it anyway! Glad yesterday was a better day for you   x

Mcstamp I hope you're not going too cray cray and fx your cat gives you the biggest cuddle!!! I hope you're not overdoing it with the decorating   x

Beccaboo only one more sleep until your scan (love your happy dance!!!)   x

NatParnell that's great news your scan went well this morning! Good luck for EC on Wednesday   x

Feathers all this waiting is awful isn't it. I hope you get the call soon and its good news for EC   x

Mo that's great news! Fx for your scan on Wednesday   x

AFM firstly I want to thank you all again for your luck, vibes and general loveliness as I am sure it has helped   I'm still a little in shock but I have 11, ELEVEN follies! I only had 10 at my first scan so no idea where number 11 was hiding! It just goes to show what a difference a few days can make because they've grown so much - I only had 1 mature follie on Friday and now I have 3 and the prospect of the others catching up. Okay so the biggest will probably be over mature and there are three below 11 (one is only 8   ) but the ones in between look good!!! I had prepared myself for them this morning to say we should abandon......I hadn't prepared myself for this! 

Soooooooooooo EC is Wednesday (NatParnell we are EC buddies!!) and tonight is my final buserelin and menopur and my trigger shot which will make a nice round number of FIFTY injections! Slightly unhappy that my trigger shot is 7:15pm as it makes for a very early EC but at least I'll be sleepy!! (Will have to get up at 4:30a.m. to get to my clinic in time   ).

I hope everyone is having a good day and sorry if I've missed anyone. Love and light to you all   x

PS Lucy that coffee sounds amazing! Where did you get it from? I may have to get me some! x

PPS Anyone know when its best to lay off the pineapple juice? I've been having a small glass each day during stims and was going to stop today, but my friend has just given me a recipe for a green smoothie which I wanted to try and it has pineapple in it? x

PPPS Sorry for the looooooooooooongest post ever!!     x


----------



## Bridgetk10

Hi Ladies

Sorry I have been lurking over the weekend. 

Great news for those of you having EC this week. Fingers crossed for good strong follicles. 

Lolista glad the irritation is getting less. 

Sending sticky vibes to all the ladies on 2WW. 

For all ladies on DR hope you aren't suffering too much today. 

Woo hoo to 11 follicles Nellie. Hope they are progress for Wednesday

Welcome Londonhels. Great we have a reliable source rather than dr Google

Hi to everyone else. 

Not much to report from me I have a scan tomorrow so I will have more of an idea. I am having to be very careful about my weight my bmi was 34.9 according to the clinic scales. Today for the first time in 2.5 years my weight started with a 16! Lots of layers tomorrow so I can strip right down at the clinic for a weigh in!!! I hate pcos it's so hard to lose weight


----------



## Lucy101

Wooooohooo Nellie!! Amazing news, really pleased for you!! 

The coffee shop is in Cirencester but the have an online shop it's called rave.....https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/chocolate-caramel-nuts/products/brazil-santa-lucia-co2-sparkling-water-decaf. There are few different ones so have a peek. My brother is a bit of a coffee connoisseur and he recommended it, it's lovely!!

Should I be drinking pineapple juice? Eeek, what is your green recipe, would love to know? Xx

/links


----------



## Beccaboo

Nellie, that's brilliant news. I reckon a little bit of orange did the trick  
Least EC will be done with early on and then you can have a chilled day to rest up and relax afterwards. I heard pineapple isn't good for the embryo trying to implant as the uterus can contract. Get the smoothie recipe in now I say! hehe 

Bridget, Good luck for your scan tomorrow too. What is the scan for, is it to start DR or to move on to stimms? You mentioned PCOS and Ive just read an interesting article on PCOS. It talked about reducing dairy intake as cows milk can be contain large amounts of oestragen which can affect pcos. It also mentioned about cutting out sugar. It was only a small article but if you google Natasha Corrett she has a website Honestly Healthy where she talks about it. xx

Lucy, I think its great you take each day as it comes. That is what I do although still get mega impatient for the next stage!   On my 3rd cycle I kind of learnt to go with the highs and lows, not everything works out how we plan so I just go with it! thanks for the link regarding the coffee, Il take a look too. 

Hi Mo, the 5 follies sounds good. Do you think they will bring you in earlier if the follies have grown some more and got to a decent size for EC. Exciting times. Good luck lovely, lots of orange vibes.  

Cant wait until hometime, I lacking motivation for work big time at the moment! 
xx


----------



## Nellie321

Thanks Bridget. Good luck for your scan tomorrow and fx for your weigh in!   x

Lucy thank you for the link, I've just had a sneaky peak and they all sound lush! Gonna have a proper look later. There are mixed reviews I have read on pineapple juice (am sure londonhels could help on this one!!) its rumoured to help thicken the uterine lining and for me, I've just been happy to be doing something that 'may' help - I think its unproven but a lot of ladies drink it while stimming!!     But Beccaboo is right, it can cause uterine contractions so is not recommended post ET but I wasn't sure whether to continue beyond EC or not. I think I will just have my smothie tomorrow - or maybe try it with orange juice instead?! The recipe is: -

110g pineapple cut into chunks (I'm using juice as I don't have a pineapple!)
110g mango cut into chunks
1/2 banana
5g baby spinach
5g chipped kale, stems removed
125ml water
250g ice

My friend said it was lush and full of goodness so I'm giving it a go!

Beccaboo I defo think it was the orange - although I forgot to wear my orange jumper like an idiot so I reckon my toes an hubby's pants did it!!!!  . Roll on hometime and one step closer to your scan x


----------



## Rachdav

Hi Ladies! 
You all sound to be doing really well! Nellie.....thats great news! wow, how things can turn around!! I'm really please for you!
The weird dreams made me laugh so much.....anyone got anymore to share? 
welcome to all the newbies!

I'm on my last day of norethisterone today, then its my first scan on friday, so hopefully everything down there will be all in order ready to start stimming- eek!

So, how did everyones Valentines day go? Did anyone get totally spoilt? I was working a 13hr shift, so not much pampering for me! 

Sending you all lots of  

xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi Nellie, that's really great news, such a turnaround from Friday, you must be so pleased and relieved.  We will have to compare stories on Wednesday.  I just wish Wednesday was here now, want to know what the outcome will be.  That smoothie sounds amazing, I got the Nutri Ninja juicer for Christmas so may have to give that one a go. xx


----------



## sara2016

Hi Girls

Im just about to start my second IVF cycle. I have PCOS. I had the first cycle last May. I ended up with OHSS just before egg collection so couldn't have a fresh transfer. We ended up with two embryos. I had the first FT in August which resulted in a negative test and had the second FT in October which result in a positive test. Just before I had my early scan I started bleeding. When we went to the scan we found out it was an empty sac pregnancy (I had never heard of that before). Having two miscarriages in the space of three months was quite tough. We made a decision to go through another cycle.

I am doing the shorter IVF cycle this time which will start in the next week or so had my scratch on Friday so waiting to come on or take tablets on Sunday and then can start the two week medication.

Can anyone suggest what i could do to improve my chances this time. My partner has started taking zinc tablets and Im having accupunture. Any ideas would be grateful as this is our last cycle.

Thanks


----------



## mo89

Thanks beccaboo. Yeh if they reach 18 then it could be friday but i highly doubt it as they told me they grow a mm a day. But will up date after wednesday. Soooo fed up of injections now!!! 

Lucy- i should be due ec same time as u and embryo transfer same time- if all goes well


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi sorry - trying to catch up! 

Thanks Sarah - lots of luck to you too! x

It's been really up and down Beccaboo! It gets me really wound up when I can't sleep!!   I think I still have about 14 days of DR left   Hopefully i'll find out more on Wednesday. Questions like that I didn't ask last time but I will this time 

Thanks Nellie - Last night was a fairly good nights sleep, so I'm hoping i've turned a corner! Great news about your scan and your follies! Great number! I hope you're EC goes well and you're not feeling too groggy after it.

Love to everyone else


----------



## feathers101

Thanks for the positive 'orange' vibes ladies, worked wonders and booked in for EC on Wednesday morning! 
13 follies at >18mm and then another 6 or so around 14mm, so they might be good as well. 
Hopefully I will get a nice harvest. 
Trigger tonight. 
And my last nasal spray - boy will I not be sorry to be finishing that!  
Hope all those with EC this week are doing okay. Looking forward to joining those of you on the 2ww sometime next week........


----------



## Nonnie_flower

Hello Ladies, room for one more?

I am at day 5 Stims and when I went for checkup we found today I have 4 12mm follicles and another that us at 9mm. This is my first cycle but since I'm 42 don't imagine will get any more. 

Starting to realise that from here on is the scarey bit


----------



## biscuitkeeper

Managed to read back a couple of pages, man does this forum move quick! 

Mo89 5 follies is great! Fx for you!

Lucy101 looks like there's a few of us on ec next week. Exciting! I've settled on injecting in my thighs also. Much easier than last time when I did it predominantly in my belly. 

Nellie that is brilliant news! My biggest fear is abandoning the cycle as that's what happened to me last time. I am so happy for you. One step closer! And bloody hell 4.30am alarm? My husband would love that... not! Oh and I've been doing milk, should I be doing pineapple too?

Bridgetk10 well done for losing weight. I started this process with a bmi of 34, at the start of this cycle I was about 28. It's been a hard slog, but I feel so much better now, ivf aside. Keep going, its worth it 

Beccaboo - oh I'm feeling you about work. But I feel slightly justified in the fact I've worked my bum off for the last 15 years for them!

Rachdev very good luck with the scan, I always think getting to stimms is when things really crack on. Very good luck. And I ended up in the lake district for the weekend which was a real bonus and took my mind of this - slightly!

NatParnell good luck for Wednesday 

Sara2016 my nurse recommended 1 point of organic whole milk a day. Ive read just today on this forum that pineapple may help? I've also heard reflexology is good? I tried acupuncture last cycle but I didn't feel comfortable. So thought I'd ditch it this time. But I think everyone responds differently to treatment!

Jo_hope good luck on Wednesday. I thought I was the only one struggling with sleep! I didn't even know my random dreams etc could be attributed to this. Man that makes me feel a bit better. I was stuck in an airport in my dreams last night. It doesn't sound bad but I hate being trapped!

Feathers those are great numbers! I'm totally finding orange things note! Very good luck for Wednesday!

Nonnie hello! Those are great numbers! I'm 38 and not had numbers like that. Good on you. Let us know how you get on. 

AFM: I've been on stimms for 5 days. I'm SO bloated. If all this drug is doing is filling me with wind/fluid I will not be happy! Only had the one scan which was our baseline one last Wednesday. Had a blood test today and they've said my dosage just needs to continue and I'll have blood test and scan on Friday. I'm not sure how I feel about this as they said they'd monitor me closely this cycle and I'm not feeling it so far. But the husband did make me feel a bit better by saying the blood results must be saying something good is happening. I don't know. Until Friday we are currently working on the assumption that ec will be Monday. I'm on holiday next week so I don't have to stress about work. Roll it on! Good luck to everyone experienced ec, et or testing this week. And hope I haven't missed too many people!


----------



## Hope11978

Hey everyone
Welcome to Londonhels, Sara2016 & Nonnie_flower good luck to all of you and I look forward to chatting with you 

Jo_hopefor2016  - Glad you slept better last night I did also but still sooo tired! Not long until your scan Weds 

Beccaboo – Good luck for your scan tomorrow 

Lolistia – a day closer to your test date  Did you decide whether you are going to test early? Think you said Friday? Lots of baby dust coming your way x

Sarahsuperdork – The tiredness is awful isn’t it!? Only on day 8 of DR and my baseline scan isn’t until Weds 24th so still lots more buserelin to come! Now waiting for AF.  When is your scan? I couldn’t seem to find when it is on your last couple of posts?

Bridgetk10 – good luck with your scan tomorrow 

Nellie – wow great news!!! 11 follies 

So pineapple – before EC not after ET?? I read to eat pineapple after ET last time and that’s exactly what I did see google is not our friend!!!

Good luck to anyone else that has scans tomorrow x


----------



## sara2016

Thanks biscuitkeeper and hope 11987 I will try the milk and pineapple it's worth giving anything a try. Good luck and look forward to the updates x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hope - I don't think I said when my scan is, it's the same day as yours actually! I'll have been on buserelin for 19 days by then, phew. Really feeling it again today. AF was due yesterday and nothing yet but I'm feeling very tearful and emotional this evening so that's probably a sign of impending arrival. Hope you're ok. 

biscuitkeeper - It's great that you have time off after EC, hope you get plenty of time to relax. 

Hi and welcome Nonnie! Good luck with your cycle. 

Hi Sara, sorry to hear about your tough journey so far. Fingers crossed this time. 

Sorry to not get to everyone this evening, feeling really off and about to go to bed early. Fingers crossed feeling so terrible means AF won't be too much longer. Beccaboo I know you're definitely in for a scan tomorrow - good luck - but also good luck for anyone else with appointments etc tomorrow too.


----------



## Fini8778

Hi all, I'm starting buserelin on Friday and have an endo scratch on Weds which I am quite nervous about. This is my second icsi round and I'm quite anxious about it as I had a bad time after egg collection last time. Really hoping this time it will work! Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thanks biscuitkeeper - I hate the lack of sleep side of it and i've had quite a few vivid dreams too which can only be down to the buserelin! If i remember rightly stimms do make you feel bloated, it could just be the follies starting to grow? Fingers crossed you'll get confirmation of your EC on Friday for Monday.

Hope11978 - I did sleep better but like you i'm still finding i'm so tired trough throughout the day. It's annoying that I go to bed so tired but take so long to drop off!! I did listen to an audiobook on our last cycle, so i'm thinking I should download another!

Sarahsuperdork - Sorry you're not feeling good. I hope AF shows for you and it's another step out of the way  

Hi Fini8778 - I've never had an endoscratch but can understand your nervousness. Best of luck to you for this cycle and I hope EC is a lot smoother for you this cycle 

xxx


----------



## Lolisita

Hi girls, hope everyone had a good day!

Angedelight - gosh yeah Dr Google ( glad it made u giggle  ) is definitely should be banned during a treatment,  but sometimes I just can't help it.

Mcstamp - It is hard isn't it. I am trying my best to stay positive. Aw that's a lovely sign to look for   what breed is your cat ? I have two Russian blue girls.

Beccaboo - Yes having a very relaxing time here. Yay good luck for your scan   I know haha I use to get excited doing the injections  

Natparnell - that's great news reg your EC. Fx 

Mo89- Hope your scan goes well!

Lucy- well done for staying positive and fab news reg your EC   Yes pineapple juice is good for implantation.

Nellie- ah hun that's fantastic news reg your follies  happy for you!   Yes I am the same as you, I am very impatient, I just want to know. Thanks for asking, irritation is much better, probiotic yogurt helped a lot. 

Bridget - thank u. Good luck for your scan tomorrow! 

Rachdav- I got spoiled a bit by hubby. He made me a romantic breakfast, no champagne this time for obvious reasons. Bought me flowers and chanel perfume   oh wow 13 hr shift, I work long hrs too.

Feathers - good luck for your EC on Wednesday. 

Nonnie -flower, Sara, fini - welcome girls! 

Sarahsuperdork - when is your scan hun?

Hope- thank u hun, Yes nearly there! I think I will be testing on Friday. X hope I can last that long. How are u doing? 


AFM I am finding it very hard today , woke up and realised my (●) (●) are not as sore today and that made me feel worried. Feeling a bit down, and not sure what I am suppose to be feeling at this stage 5 days post 5dt. I guess tomorrow is another day and I will hopefully feel more positive.

Xx


----------



## sara2016

Hi finni8778 I had the scratch on Friday it's like having a smear you can slightly feel it but it's not too bad you feel bloated afterwards and a bit of discomfort and discharge so take Ibruprofen. X


----------



## londonhels

Lolisita - I've not experienced a bfp myself but one of my best friends felt absolutely no symptoms after  ET until day 8/9dp5dt when she got her BFP. Think positively! 

Afm - im feeling a bit bloated on day six of 450 menopur. Last time I felt nothing and had v little egg growth so hopING it's a good sign.  

Btw wanted to offer encouragement to those who are being scanned and worrying about egg size... I had only one egg bigger than 18mm at trigger with 2 around 13mm. (I have low AMH) When I came to collection they got 6 mature eggs so don't get too down over low numbers xxx


----------



## Lucy101

Morning, 

Mo and biscuitkeeper - great to have ladies to EC with   good luck with your scans this week. I'm looking forward to my scan tomorrow to see what's occurring. Hopefully good news all round! I'm feeling really bloated too so fingers x it's a good sign and not because I'm eating my own body weight in food! 

To all those not sleeping, it's horrid and although it has improved since I've started stimming I still feel exhausted everyday and like I'm in my own cloudy bubble. Just pleased I'm not at work this week. Cloudy bubbles and nursing is not a good combination! I just keep focusing on the end goal. It's comforting to know that other people are tired as I was a bit freaked out at first thinking there was something wrong with me. 

Sarah - I feel your pain, I felt a bit better after AF so hopefully once that's out of the way you will feel better  

Is anyone else stimming getting really bad headaches? About 2pm each day I get a wacking headache it's starts about after lunch, I've started taking paracetamol at lunch time to try and stop it. If I bend down it's like if been whacked in the head? 

Nellie thanks for the recipe going to try that this morning 

Feathers and nonnie -those numbers sound great!!!

Lolisita- thinking of you, it's so hard trying not to worry but Londonhels is right. Enjoy the rest from them hurting, OTD is getting closer.  

Fini and Sara - welcome and good luck, I hope this journey is much better for you   Xx

I'm off for more walking, more eating, pineapple juice drinking and some baking ( I'm attempting an amazing looking Oreo chocolate cake). Might try and source some thing else orange for my scan tomorrow too complement my toes. 

Hope everyone has a good day what ever you are up to  

Xxxxx


----------



## aussieinengland

Sorry to but in but after reading londonhels post x it has given me a tiny bit of hope   this is cycle 4 for us, my amh is 0.4 and I have high NK cells.  I had endo scratch last week and start my 450 of menopur on Friday that is if AF arrives (hopefully today as stopped the pill Sunday). I look forward to reading back and seeing where everyone is on their cycle.


----------



## crystaldaisy

Hello, is anyone starting treatment at the beginning of March?  I have my coordination at Hammersmith on the 26th Feb and am hoping to start treatment on day 21 which is the 3rd March.  I'd love a cycle buddy! 

Thanks


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello ladies, 
Hope you are all ok.

Hi Aussieinengland, sending you lots of hope and positivity. Hope AF arrives soon so you can get started. Good Luck. 

Hi Lucy, good idea to take each step at a time and through all of the down days and non sleeping, feeling tired, focussing on the end goal and why we are doing this will get us through.  baking oreo choc cake sounds fab, enjoy. 
I think getting something else orange is a great idea, we need all the orange - do Jaffa cakes count.  

Hi Lollista, I had times like that, days when you feel it hasn't worked. Symptoms are strange things so just keep with it and keep positive....not long until testing. I have confidence that embie is burrowed in. xx

Hi Bridget, How was your scan today?

Hi Fini, I had endo scratch this time round, It was about 10 seconds of slight pain. It wont say it was pleasant but for what was only ten seconds it was fine. It wasn't that bad that I wouldn't have it again. 

Hi Biscutkeeper, glad you are well although bloated. Sounds like those stimms are doing something. Nice you had some time in the lake district, I love it up there. 

Hi Nonnie, you are right it is scary when you start stimms but keep up the positivity and fx crossed for the best outcome. xx

Hi rachdav, if you start stimming on Friday then we should be stimming at the same time.  

I know ive missed personals for some of you but wishing you lots of luck and thinking of you all.
I had my baseline scan this morning, lining nice and thin so the Burselin DR has been working, whoop. I start my stimm injections on Thursday and hope I have follies and eggs. Its scary times but I will try not to get stressed about it, Im a great believer of staying positive. 
xx


----------



## sara2016

Hi Crystaldaisy it looks like I will be starting medication on either the 2nd or 3rd March as well. Are you doing the long or short cycle? This is my second cycle so they said go for the short cycle as I had problems with medication last time. x


----------



## mo89

Hi everyone. 

Yes! I am getting sore heads too. Is anyone else experiencing aches at the back of thighs? I asked nurse n she said it could be side effect but not to worry excited for scan tomorrow. Although because the biggest was 14mm on mon im only expecting it to be 16 tmz.  

What do you recommend for ec and et, as in time off. Im off just now for feb break but back on mon  

feeling


----------



## crystaldaisy

sara2016 said:


> Hi Crystaldaisy it looks like I will be starting medication on either the 2nd or 3rd March as well. Are you doing the long or short cycle? This is my second cycle so they said go for the short cycle as I had problems with medication last time. x


Hiya, I'm doing long protocol as it's my first time. I'm booked in for endo scratch on the 3rd March. Have you ever had that? x


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Hi again, all. Just dropping in to say hello, as I had my baseline today and it's the best one I've ever had. Makes me wonder if the rubbish cycle we abandoned in late December has had a positive effect after all! I'm due to start stimming tomorrow, so will hopefully new around on here a bit more as my diary clears after the weekend. Hope you're all well.


----------



## sara2016

Crystaldaisy - Yes I had mine last Friday its like a smear test really they insert some tubes to make sure they fit ok for when you have the transfer and then they do the scratch. Its slightly uncomfortable while its being done which is about 20 secs and then its ok maybe take some paracetamol before hand and you should be fine. Will you be taking the buserlin for four weeks after or havent they discussed meds with you yet? x


----------



## Beccaboo

Yay msgnomer, that's brill. I had my baseline too today and all good. I start stimms Thursday. All the best for stimming, let's hope our follies produce lots of eggs. Xx

Good luck crystal daisy and Sara for when you start. Exciting time. Xx


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Lovely to "meet" you Beccaboo! Good luck to you too... it's always good to have a stimming buddy! 

ETA did you have many antral follicles when they scanned your ovaries? I had nine on the right and seven on the left... really hopeful I'll have a miracle and produce lots of mature eggs this time, as my counts have been disappointing up until now. Fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## crystaldaisy

sara2016 said:


> Crystaldaisy - Yes I had mine last Friday its like a smear test really they insert some tubes to make sure they fit ok for when you have the transfer and then they do the scratch. Its slightly uncomfortable while its being done which is about 20 secs and then its ok maybe take some paracetamol before hand and you should be fine. Will you be taking the buserlin for four weeks after or havent they discussed meds with you yet? x


I'm going for my coordination on the 25th Feb, so I'm not sure what Meds I'll be having yet! Glad to hear the scratch wasn't too traumatic. Did you have a HSG before? Is it worse than that? x


----------



## sara2016

Crystal daisy I had that done a couple of years ago as I had an operation to remove cysts and all that was done at the same time. I have had the scratch three times and would have it again the only uncomfortable thing about it is you have the have a full bladder but apart from that it was fine x


----------



## mcstamp

Hi all, its so busy on here its hard to keep up. Doing IVF you could easily think you were alone but it is so lovely to have forums like this to meet loads of other people with all the same crazy worries !

I won't even attempt to do personals for everyone but I do want to do a big dancing banana for Nellie and Beccaboo. http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/banana.gif 
Ps I showed my Dh this thread and he said " What's that dancing banana thing- is it a dildo camera?'' - I'm sure that's not its intension but it could be....!!!
Nellie I was so pleased to read your news and have no doubt it was all down to the orangeness
Beccaboo - Yay a stims start date and as you are so full of orangeness it can all only go well. If jaffas count, so do orange jelly babies!

I hope I'm right but good luck to all the girls with EC this week- Lucy, Nellie, Mo and Bisuitkeeper and feathers?

Lucy 101- I also got 2pm stim headache and had to take paracetamol to get through the afternoons. I normally suffer on cyclogest too but seem to be doing better this time! The acupuncture seems to help a bit with the headaches.

Mo89 - It can be hard to predict how much time off. I'd say definitely 2 days after EC and then it really depends on transfer date. My clinic just wait and see b4 deciding on transfer day- so you have to be ready to drop everything to go- so you may be wise to take off the whole time from EC to transfer giving yourself a couple of days off after transfer too. It depends how flexible work are willing to let you be. Mine find it easier if I say I'm not coming in, in advance rather than having to arrange last minute cover.

Sarah216- I've been taking Vital DHA from Zitawest. They are meant to support preconception and egg quality- they are certainly worth a try.

Biscuitkeeper- Re- monitoring My hospital only monitor closely from day 6 onwards. they did a scan and bloods alternate days from day 6 until ready for EC. So I wouldn't worry too much- I don't think they can tell much before then.

Lolista - You have posh cats! Mine are moggies but believe themselves to be posh. They are certainly very pampered! Yesterday they spent the day ambushing me. Today- despite the fact my boobs also feel less sore Lucky, (my female tabby) has sat on my knee!! Whoop whoop (I really know I shouldn't get my hopes up but I feel so much happier now!) Unless she just knows when I feel sad? 

Sarahsuperdork- I hope you are feeling better and that AF has arrived ! Eat some Jaffa cakes as I am quite sure they count in the orangeness.

Everyone else, hope you are all looking after yourselves and getting those around you to spoil you too x x x


----------



## mcstamp

Oh Beccaboo you had asked about my OTD.  I have 2 different dates given to me when I looked at the paperwork, so its either Tuesday or Wednesday next week.  I'll probably go for the Tuesday!


----------



## mo89

Hi everyone. 

Yes! I am getting sore heads too. Is anyone else experiencing aches at the back of thighs? I asked nurse n she said it could be side effect but not to worry excited for scan tomorrow. Although because the biggest was 14mm on mon im only expecting it to be 16 tmz.  

What do you recommend for ec and et, as in time off. Im off just now for feb break but back on mon  

feeling


----------



## Ms Gnomer

EC and ET dates can really vary, depending on whether you have lots of good embryos or not. If you don't have a manual job, you may feel better going back to work sooner rather than later, though, as the 2WW can really play tricks with your mind! You definitely need to take it easy for a week to let things settle back down after EC, so plan for that if you can.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi MsGnomer, the nurse didn't mention antral follicles, Nine is really good though isn't it. My follie count wasn't great last year either so hoping for better numbers this time round.  My next scan to check progress on stimming is next Wednesday. When is yours? xx

Hi Mo, good luck at your scan tomorrow. Hope there is little more progress in the follie growth.  I always go for 2 days off for EC (EC and the day after) and one day for ET. Ive mentioned before that my job is desk bound so I have it pretty easy after ET with the job I do. This time though I actually have a week holiday when Im on 2ww so that has fallen nicely and going to spend it with feet up and some nice gentle walks in the fresh air...just generally taking it easy. xx

Hi Mcstamp, Yes, I love the thought of orange jelly babies for this cycle. I think I might well purchase some for luck and save all the orange ones up.  Awww I hope your little cat senses something and its a positive sign. How sweet. 

So pleased its nearly home time. As I had my scan this morning and I was then late in to work I didn't take a lunch. I'm ready to go home and stick my pj's on now! xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

I'm just dropping by to say a quick hello.  Have been really busy today as am not in work now until at least Friday but may be longer (depending on ET date).  Just wanted to wish everyone good luck tomorrow with EC and scans.  Will try and get on here tomorrow when I get back from mine to see how everyone gets on.

Welcome to all the new people too.  It really is getting very busy on here now with so much going on with everyone.

Take care. xx


----------



## Lolisita

Hi everyone,

Beccaboo - Thank u sweetie, your positive vibes made me feel better   I really hope so fx xx
That's such a great news about your lining! I have a good feeling about your cycle  

Londonhels - Thank u hun, I am feeling more positive today!  That's true some people don't have many symptoms, I guess I am just comparing it to my other pregnancies. 

Lucy - Thank u   reg your headaches. When I first started Gonal F I had terrible headaches for the first 3 days,it was awful. Drink lots of water, your body will get use to the drug and headache should dissappear.
Good luck for your scan tomorrow! 

Ms Gnomer - That's great news  

Mcstamp - Yes hehe posh cats, they do behave like real princesses   I feed them organic food from Canada, I know I know but I want them to have the best nutrition, as I love them too much. Aw that's so sweet, positive sign. 

I am enjoying my time by the seaside, and trying to stay as positive as possible. Hope everyone is having a good day!

Xx


----------



## Ms Gnomer

*Beccaboo* my next scan is on Monday. As I have a track record of DR not working very well, we are getting on with it asap, so that my follies develop eggs at the same rate. Yes, that count is really good, but I'm aware that I had lots before and they didn't mature as I had a runaway follie which turned into a very large, painful cyst, which squashed the other follies and stopped them developing. I'm keeping absolutely everything crossed that it won't happen this time, as I've finally shown a good response to the Buserelin. . If I have that issue this time, I'll have the mad follie drained to allow the others to grow. I really hope that can be avoided though!


----------



## Hope11978

Hey everyone

Jo_hopefor2016  - Good idea regarding the audio books, i’ve got 2 recommended books on order to occupy me over the coming weeks.  I drop off ok but just wake up so many times... no hot flushes as yet, so that’s something to be thankful for!  Hope you had a good day and sleep well tonight x

Sarahsuperdork – Sorry to hear you wasn’t feeling too good last night.  Hope AF has arrived?  Mine arrived today and managed to confirm my first scan appointment for Weds 24th Feb! Will be 17 days on buserelin by then.  Hope you are not so teary today, i’ve not suffered in that way as yet x A week to our scan date.. and counting 

Fini8778 – Welcome and good luck with your cycle.  My EC wasn’t great last time 4 follies, 2 were never going to be any good as so small and i ended up with one egg, FX we have better luck this time x

Lolistia – sorry you weren’t  feeling so good yesterday, hope you feel a bit better today.  The 2ww is so hard we are all bound to have days were we feel down, so much we are hoping and wishing for, try and stay positive and more baby dust coming your way xx

Beccaboo – great news regarding your scan, hope your follies produce lots of good eggs! 

Welcome – aussiein England and crystal daisy – good luck with your cycles 

AFM – feel a bit better today AF has arrivesd and 1st scan booked for next Weds, feel like i am starting to get somewhere, LP is soooo long! I’m only 9 days in!!! 

Have a lovely evening everyone x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I am 12 days in Hope and still no sign of AF! Just hoping something happens before the end of the week or my timeline will be all up in the air. Just when I thought I was organised around work etc!


----------



## Lolisita

Hope- thank u for all the baby dust   I am feeling better today   woohoo for AF   

Sarahsuperdork - Sending you dancing AF banana   worked for me when Beccaboo sent me one at the beginning of this thread


----------



## Hope11978

Sarahsuperdork - last cycle I was 5 days late compared to normal but ended up with scans on the planned dates and early EC. Hope it arrives soon it's so hard to be organised regarding work. Is your boss aware? I decided to tell mine and she has been lovely and understanding.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Yes my boss knows Hope, she's very flexible which is great. I'm a retail manager though so my entire store's rota depends on my periods  my female colleagues and I have had a laugh about it!

Thank you Lolisita  glad you are feeling better, sending you lots of baby dust.


----------



## Nellie321

Hi lovelies this is just a real quick one as its getting late (sorry no personals).  

Thank you to everyone wishing me luck for EC tomorrow. Alarm is set for 4:45am *gulp* and I really should be asleep!! Good luck tomorrow NatParnell for your EC and did I read feathers you also have yours tomorrow? If so good luck. Good luck to anyone else having scans tomorrow. Sorry if I've missed anyone. 

I'm so bloated and ready to get these eggies out of me and in that lab! Will try and catch up properly tomorrow   xxx


----------



## Bridgetk10

Evening Ladies,

Just been catching up. So I will try to do a full post. 

Nellie good luck with EC tomorrow. 

Sarahsuperdork. Sending AF vibes 

Welcome Fini, Aussieinengland and Crystaldaisy. 

Lolista sending sticky vibes. Have you got any sticky jobs to do so you can think sticky thoughts. That's what I did last time e.g. Marzipan and ice my Christmas cake (it was a seasonal activity and not just random!!!)

Natparnell enjoy some time away from work. 

Lucy drink, drink and more drink. The headaches will get better. 

MsGnomer. Great follow count fx for EC for you

Sending all ladies on 2ww sticky vibes

Hope those on EC get a good number of quality eggs

AFM - I had 14 & 12 follies today all about 10mm. I can certainly feel them taking up room down there! My EC has been brought forward to Tuesday provisionally. Was expecting wed or fri so I have been manically resorting things this afternoon. Realised that test day would be the same day as parents evening and I already have 15 parents booked in. Quite frankly I don't care as I told work months ago I would have test day off work. I am going to book leave for Tuesday and Thursday as I work from home on a Wednesday and then play the Friday by ear and then the Monday I am on a course so I will probably be out of work for a week.


----------



## Lolisita

Sarahsuperdork - thank u hun x

Nellie- Good luck for EC! Hope they get lots of gorgeous eggies   x

Bridgetk- Ah that's a great idea   I need to have a think, and come up with a sticky plan.
That's great number of follies! X


----------



## Lucy101

Morning ladies,

I can't sleep and I'm so nervous about my scan today. I feel so bloated and had some ovulation symptoms yesterday so worried things have gone hey wire. Trying to prepare myself incase it's bad news.

Good luck all those scanning and a special good luck to all those having EC! Will be thinking of you today  

Bridget - 😝 I will drink more!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Good luck to our EC ladies today, Nat, Nellie and Feathers.  

Lucy, Good luck for your scan today. I am sure its all going to plan for you and its wont be bad news. Wishing you lots of good luck. xx

Hi Bridget, brilliant amount of follies there. whoop to EC soon. I've never tested on a work day, last year one of my OTD test dates was on a Friday and I waited until the Saturday to test. There is no way I would do it on a work day, it is just too emotional! Hope you get it sorted out. xx

Hi Nellie, you must have had EC by now with your early start, hope there is lots of lovely eggies about to get it on in the love lab. We want some good fertilisation results.  

Hi sarah, That made me laugh that your work rota is based around you period! haha. Here is another dancing banana to help bring on AF.  

Hi Hope, LP is just the longest isn't it! But 9 days in, you are getting there, stimms will be here before you know it. Glad AF made an appearance. xx

Hi McGnomer, oooh that doesn't sound good about your previous painful cyst. I am sure this will be a good cycle for you, especially as you have responded so well to the Burserlin. Will you be on Gonal F for stimms? That is what I am on. FX we get nice growth of our follie which will contain some brilliant quality eggs.  xx

Hi Mo, Good luck with scan today. I hope things are all on course for EC on Friday. xx

Hi Lollista, Thank you   I always like to imagine good things about my cycle, I try to stay grounded but being positive that it will work I believe has a good effect.  I love that you feed your cats organic food, ah pampered fur babies. great you enjoying your days by the sea. xx

Hi everyone else, I cant scroll back any more but hope you are all ok whichever stage you at. Lets all have a good day. 
xx


----------



## Angedelight

Hi all

Hope EC has gone well for you ladies and that anyone having scans or appointments has had good outcomes.
I love this thread as it makes me feel so less isolated- there's so many of us it almost seems the norm to have issues!!!

Can't wait to hear how everyone got on today.

I had a scan today. Horrible drive in this awful weather. I have 6 follicles one side and 12 the other. 2 are at 13 and some others fairly near there. I now have to start morning injections of orgalutran to stop ovulation as well as the evening dose of gonal f. I had a few questions for the nurse but she was a bit vague. As we are having IVF lite there is not so much information out there on Google from others who have had it- probably a good thing!. They seem happy with how things are so will leave it to them and not stress and try and compare with random bits of info online- it never ends well when I do that!.

Another scan Friday then EC looking likely to be Weds. But maybe Monday depending on how things progress. 
Glad to have confirmation something is happening.

Hope everyone is having a good week. When we have had the lovely cold sunny weather it's much easier to be positive and optimistic then today with this awful greyness. Must think ORANGE!

A x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Angedelight, sorry lovely I didn't realise you had a scan appointment today. Glad it went well and I think you have the right idea of not to stress and compare too much. I'm sure the outcome of you having eggs, and getting to transfer will happen and that the result we want isn't it - aswell as getting a lovely BFP at the end of it! xx
It is easy to feel isolated, especially if, like me all my friends have children. We are all here to support you. 
I must be getting all the cold sunny weather where I am today as its glorious where I am, so sending you a little bit sunshine your way as well as some orange thoughts....


----------



## feathers101

Hope you lovely ladies are doing okay today.
Sorry for the lack of pm's, just back from EC and still fuzzy with painkillers and sedation. 
Got 19 eggs though, more than I was expecting. Onto the next wait for the fertilisation call tomorrow morning


----------



## Tashap

HI Lovely Ladies, 

I am just checking in - so much has been happening here since Friday and I am totally behind on what is going on.  I am thinking of you all and will catch up properly later. 

AFM - I start stims today and will be back for a 7 day scan next week. 

Tasha xxx


----------



## crystaldaisy

Can I just ask why people are talking about orange all the time, I'm a bit lost


----------



## AC_Hopeful

wow Feathers!! 19!!! That's fantastic!! You must be delighted xxx fx for the call xx

Did anyone find they were REALLY thirsty during DR? I'm on day 6 of nasal spray and today I've drank 4 litres of water so far and it's not quenching my thirst at all!
Xxx


----------



## Lucy101

Hi ladies,

Great news feathers well done   Hope you get great news tomorrow xx

Angedellight - great follies you must be so pleased, let's keep them growing   x

I hope Nat and Nellie are also doing well.

AC sooooo thirsty, still am. Especially first thing in the morning!

Tashap- good luck with stims must feel good to start.

Thanks beccaboo  

My scan today was good I have 12 follies each side and good sizes but I was right to be a little worried, they are concerned about ohss. I've had urgent bloods and just waiting for a phone call re next move. I just feel so bloated and full. On a positive note if they reduce my menotrophin and all goes ok I could have a good harvest. Fingers crossed!! I had my orange toes & dug out my thick orange wooly scarf just Incase, let's hope it does the trick.

Today I spotted an orla Keily duvet cover in orange  .... I don't even like orange and now I'm going to be sleeping in it! It's very lovely though.

Oreo cake was a success!! 

Thought I'd share....my nurse today was lovely and asked if I was eating regular protein, apparently it will help keep the fluid in my follicles and support them she suggested eating protein ( like a few nuts) every 3 hours. She said it's better to do this through out the day than having protein at just meal times.

Hope everyone else is doing ok  

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thanks Hope - I slept better last night..YAY! I dropped off quite quickly woke up once and went back off... I hope it's a sign of things to come!x

Lucy101 - I hope you don't suffer with OHSS. Fingers crossed your bloods come back ok and they will give you a date for transfer.

Great number of eggs Feathers! Fingers crossed for a good number of fertilised!  

AFM i had my baseline scan today. All looking good, lining is nice and thin so just waiting on a call as to when to start Progynova.

Sorry if i've missed everyone - hope everyone is doing ok? x


----------



## Tashap

feathers101 - 19 is amazing, well done and i have everything crossed for a great call tomorrow. I hope you feel better soon - lots of rest and pampering for you xx

crystaldaisy - I believe orange is a colour linked with fertility, I have heard lots about orange pants and nails - its pretty and cant hurt  

AC_Hopeful - yes! its so annoying isn't it. thirsty is the only DR symptom I have. Coconut Water mixed with normal water has been a life saver. be careful you are spacing it out enough throughout the day as too much fluid in a short time is bad news. 

Lucy101 - I am glad your scan went well, fx its not OHSS - keep drinking that water. Will they be calling today? duvet cover sounds great, imbrace the orange . Thanks for the tip re protein, may get some yogurt covered brazils for snacking ? xx

Jo_Hopefor2016 - great news you have had a better nights sleep and that all is good with your scan. xxx


----------



## heatherfinn

Wow Feathers, amazing news on EC - you should feel really positive about that. 

Good luck to Nat, Nellie too - and all you others having scans/EC.

Can I ask (as I came here late) what are some of your reasons for IVF? Mine is that I have v low AMH levels for my age (32), and endometriosis.

I had my first scan today, day 8, I had 12 eggs in total, 2 were 19mm, 5 were above 13mm and on their way. Not certain whether any of the others are doing anything. Im happy with that though, with my AMH levels I couldn't really expect any better. Have one more scan on Friday (hoping the large ones don't grow too big and turn into cysts in that time). Then EC on Monday. It's looking better than my first IVF so trying to keep positive.

Can someone also explain the orange thing to me?!

Also - today while I was sitting in the waiting room I glanced around and wondered whether any of the ladies there were actually you ladies  made me smile.


----------



## NatParnell

Hi all, just a quick message as feeling a little bit sore and trying to get some rest. We got 9 eggs today which is more than we expected so just need to wait for the phone call tomorrow to say how many have fertilised.  

Feathers - 19 eggs, wow that's a great number, good luck with your call tomorrow. 

Nellie - hope you did well with your egg collection today. 

Lucy - fingers crossed you haven't got OHSS, let us know how you get on

Hope everyone who had their scans today got on ok. 

Xx


----------



## Tashap

NatParnell - Great news on EC, I hope you feel better soon, lots of rest and pampering for you too x FX for your call tomorrow xxxx  

heatherfinn - I am glad your scan went well, Its a extreme male factor for us.  I also wonder if any of us are at the same clinic. Where are you based? I am at Sussex Downs Fertility Clinic in Eastbourne. 

Nellie321 - hope everything went well today and the early start wasn't too bad. xxx


What is everyone doing to relax and treat yourselves during the treatment? x


----------



## heatherfinn

I'm at Kings in London.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi feathers, wow 19 eggs, fab. I hope you start to feel less fuzzy and good luck for that call tomorrow. Im sure there will be good fertilisation numbers with those egg numbers. xx

Hi tashap, brilliant you start stimms today, Im starting tomorrow. My next scan will be next Wednesday to see how those follies are getting on. Fx crossed for us both, keep drinking water so they grow! hehe Oh yes Tashap, yoghurt coated brazils, that's just taken it to a whole new yummy protein level.  xx

Hi Crystaldaisy, Orange is supposed to be the feng shui colour for Fertility. Hopefully a little orange will brings us all some good luck. A few of us have painted orange nails  I'm not actually superstitious but on my 3rd attempt, Il believe anything! xx

Hi ACHopeful, I think drinking lots will keep you well over treatment, I always find it helps with bloatedness and headaches too. xx

Hi Lucy, good amount of follies there. Hope the bloods come back okay and everything stays on track. The clinic will monitor you closely if they think you are risk of OHSS. lets hope its nothing to worry about, fx crossed. Love that you wore your orange scarf, and you are going all out with the duvet cover too1 yay! Thanks for the tip on nuts, ove been snacking on a few brazil nuts so Il keep snacking!  xx

Hi Jo, yay for a good scan too. Oh yes I remember those tablets from my last FET, you end up taking quite a few a day towards the end, might hear you rattling then! hehe xx

Hi heather, that sounds a great number, hope those big ones remain that size and the other catch up and you should have some nice follies to go to EC with. xx I have borderline AMH levels and no ovulation and DH has quality but low motility - unlucky us!  As my clinic is pretty local I always wonder if Il bump into someone Il know! I'm at Bourne Hall Norwich.

Hi Nat, pleased you are well and 9 eggs is a lovely number. Got everything crossed for you that tomorrow brings a good news phone call with great fertilisation numbers. xx

xx


----------



## NatParnell

Thanks all, had a little rest so feeling a bit better now. I'm at the ACU Unit at Guy's Hospital. X


----------



## sara2016

Hi all 

I had my endo scratch last Friday and still haven't come on they have given me some tablets to take on Sunday to make me have a period so I can then start my meds. Has anyone else had this problem before? X


----------



## aussieinengland

Ms Gnomer and Beccaboo I think I will be stimming at the same time (bar x 1 day). AF arrived have baseline tomorrow then start meds Thursday evening. Tashap think  I might be investing in orange Undies too!!
Natparnell well done on 9 eggs that is brilliant    fingers crossed they do their thing overnight and you get some great embies  
Bridgitk10 wow 14 and 12 follies that's amazing x x good luck with EC


Xxxxx


----------



## mo89

Hi everyone. I has scan today. One was 17mm, two were 15 one was 13 and one 11. Said defo having ec on monday. Back on friday anyway.


----------



## Nellie321

Hi ladies. Thank you to everyone wishing me luck and asking after me. This is only a quick message to let you know I've only just got home from hospital. EC went well but from 11 follies they only got 4 eggs. I'm very disappointed but trying to stay positive  . 

Straight after I felt the urge to piddle but once I could get to the toilet, could only manage a dribble. I had 15 wees in the first two hours and it felt like a bladder infection feels. They put a catheter in and drained a litre of fluid in half an hour. They removed the catheter but the same thing happened again so they re-scanned me and my bladder was full again, even though I had barely drank anything! So they put ANOTHER catheter in  . I've been in a lot of pain, despite the numerous shots of morphine   the nurses weren't happy to discharge me and we're talking about admitting me so they called my consultant. Turns out my bladder went on strike! She said it's rare but she sees it once or twice a year (so those yet to have EC, please don't worry) So after 12 hours I'm finally home, with the catheter still in to give my bladder a rest and I have to go back tomorrow to have it removed and see if it wakes up. I also have a bruised ovary so am in a lot of pain. 

To top it all off I have to start progesterone support tonight which consists of an injection and a front bottom pessary. I'm still smiling, just about! But if these eggs don't fertilize I think I'll lose my s**t! 

I hope you are all doing ok and I will catch up properly when I'm more with it and in less pain. 

Love and light   x


----------



## Hope11978

Hi all!!

Jo_hopefor2016  - that’s good news glad you slept much better and glad all went well with your baseline scan today, mine is still a week away, trying to keep busy so it comes around quickly!

Sarahsuperdork – glad your boss is understanding it does help so much if you can be honest with your work, we don’t need the extra stress on top of all our appointments.  Hope you have had a good day and AF has arrived?!

Lolistia – How you feeling today? Not too long to go now, thinking of you and again sending more baby dust, the more the better 

Beccaboo – So it’s your first day of stimms tomorrow, exciting times 

Natparnell  - great numbers today you must be sooo pleased, FX for your calls tomorrow

Nellie - just seen your post - so sorry you have had such a tough day  I hope all goes well when you go back to the hospital tomorrow.  I really hope they all fertilise, we only had one collected in Aug and it did fertilise so it can happen with small numbers.  I know it's really hard but try and stay positive.  Get some rest and good luck for tomorrow x

AFM – day 10 of buserelin DR and have a cold starting  oh well better out the way now then further on when I’m due EC !! nothing else to report !

Thinking of everyone and hope you are all ok good luck for those that have scans tomorrow x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening all, just catching up before the bake off... anyone else always need a cake to eat while they watch it? 

mo - Glad your scan went well today. EC will be here before you know it. 

aussieinengland - Good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope you can start on Thursday as planned.

sara - I've not had to take anything to induce a bleed because my clinic always prefers to leave it naturally if at all possible, even with my irregular cycles. Don't worry though, it means you're not at the mercy of nature! I'm still waiting for AF too so hopefully things happen soon for both of us.

Nat and feathers - Glad your ECs went well, good luck to you both for your calls tomorrow.

Tashap - I'm not doing anything special to relax... I think maybe I should start! I'm eating myself out of house and home though, I guess you could say I'm treating myself a little too much. I think once stimms start I'll try to set aside some time every day to be quiet and enjoy a book or something. Are you doing anything different to relax? Good luck starting stimms today.

heatherfinn - I have PCOS but my main problem is tubal; I've had one removed but the other is 'convoluted', whatever that means! The consultant drew it on a piece of paper for me, like a wiggly shape instead of a straight one. I'm also in a same-sex relationship so we need a sperm donor too.

Jo Hope - Glad your baseline went well today, fingers crossed you can start progynova soon.

Lucy - Oh no, I hope it's not OHSS. Hope you can get plenty of rest and that your bloods come back ok. I like the sound of an Oreo cake.

AC - It's normal to need to drink more during DR, don't worry. Lots of water! Headaches are a common side effect so staying well hydrated makes that better.

Beccaboo - Did it stay sunny all day where you are? It rained all day here! It's grim up north. 

Angedelight - Good plan to say away from Dr Google, in my experience it rarely ends well and only serves to make you worry more!

Hope - Another day of DR done 

Nellie - I just saw your post, I'm so sorry you've had a tough day today  wake up bladder! Sending tons of love to your 4 little eggs tonight.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well and relaxing this evening.

Still no AF for me... I know it's normal to be a little late with buserelin but I have no niggly on-the-way feelings at all so it's just adding to the stress. My cycle is irregular at the best of times so I'm worried it will throw a spanner in the works and change my expected EC week. I have until the end of the week before it starts getting really stressful but of course I'm panicking already.


----------



## Lolisita

Hi everyone  

Beccaboo - You are absolutely right, positive thoughts  bring positive results   hehe yep I am totally spoiling my kitties, they are my fur babies. How re u feeling ? X

Angedelight - good number of follies there, good luck for your scan!

Feathers - Oh that's very good number   good luck for your call tomorrow!  

Tashap- Yay congrats on starting stimming! 

Natparnell - Good luck for your call tomorrow   I am at the same hospital btw  

Mo89-Fingers crossed for EC on Monday  

Nellie - oh hun, that sounds awful, hope u feeling better now. 

Hope- thank u sweetie, I am catching all your baby dust   x I am feeling okay, trying to distract myself from symptom spotting. How are u doing ?

Sarahsuperdork - I had the same after being on the pill , literally AF started without any warning x

AFM I am trying to stay positive,  had few twinges in my right ovary today,  not sure what that suppose to mean. I am planning on testing tomorrow morning 8dp 5dt ....is that too early ? So nervous!

Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good luck for tomorrow Lolisita if you decide to test  I tested at 7dp5dt on my first cycle so I can't tell you it's too early


----------



## Lolisita

Sarahsuperdork - thanks hun. Is that the cycle that got you BFP and your DD? Did u get a faint positive or proper lines ? X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Yes first cycle, BFP. The lines weren't especially dark but it was a definite positive.


----------



## mo89

For all you that have had ec, is it sore? Do you get put to sleep?


----------



## Lolisita

Sarahsuperdork - fx for me then. So nervous! 

Mo89- Yes you will be asleep the whole procedure, and won't feel any pain whatsoever. You will have some pain after EC tho, but paracetamol is allowed and it helps. X


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thanks Hope11978 - Your scan will soon be here, it's difficult to keep busy when it's at the forefront of your mind but it will come!

Sarahsuperdork - I really hope AF shows up for you soon! She's a witch always comes when you don't want her and is stubborn when you do! Fingers crossed.

Nellie - Sounds like you had a bit of an ordeal! Hope you're feeling a little better - sending lots of luck for your eggs  

Lolisita - Fingers crossed for that BFP!  

AFM the nurse rang back this afternoon. I'm to start progynova tomorrow with a doubled dosage from the off, so 6 tablets a day and transfer is expected to take place on the 9th  

Love to all x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi All,

Good luck with testing today Lollista.  

Nellie, Good luck with your fertilisation call. FX for you. On my cycle last year I had 4 eggs collected, 3 fertilisation and got to blastocyst. Its so nerve racking waiting for that call. Lots of luck. Plus so sorry to hear of your EC experience, poor you.   How are you feeling pain wise today lovely. xx

Hi Mo, I didn't have general so wasn't put to sleep, I was just sedated and didn't have any pain at all. We are different with different experiences. Im sure you will be fine tomorrow. xx

Hi Jo, glad you can now start on the progynova tablets, The 9th will soon be here. Im thinking my ET will be around the 7th so not far behind. xx

Hi sarah, yes it was glorious day yesterday but today, very grey and rain  I hope AF hurrys itself up soon, diesnt it know you are on a schedule!   I hope you are feeling better on the DR. xx

Hi Hopeful, boo to getting a cold. As you say better now than later. My DH has the sniffles coming on and Im thinking great, I don't want it with EC coming up! And yes stimms tonight for me! xx

Aussieinengland, Good luck with scan today and hope they say you can start stimming too.  Definitely get to work with a little orange for luck! hehe 

Hi Nat, How are you feeling today. FX for you call today. let us know how you get on xx

Hi Feathers, Good luck to you too on that call. Hows things after EC?

Hi Tashap, How was first stimms injection last night.

Lots of orange love to all. xx


----------



## Lolisita

Good morning everyone.

I tested this morning 8dp 5dt and it is negative  , I feel so broken,cried all morning. My DH thinks there is still hope because I tested early, but I believe it would show at least a faint line on frer test. 

Xx


----------



## mcstamp

Hi Lolista, 

Personally I think it is early, but not an expert on these tests. Maybe hang off (if you can) and have another go on Saturday, when you can rely more on the result.

Its a horrible place to be in and I know its going to be hard the next few days but you've got such a lovely energy about you that you'll do it x


Everyone else it was nice to read about egg collections (although didn't like Nellie's lazy bladder!).  Look forwards to hearing fertilisation news later x


----------



## sara2016

Hi lolisita sending you big hugs I would test in a few days I did it earlier and was negative the left it a few days and it was positive xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Oh Lollista, so sorry to hear that news.   
This really is such a hard process after everything you put yourself though to get here. I would re-test again in a couple of days. Take care of yourself today lovely. xx


----------



## mo89

Lolista- i think its still early. My hospital said to test 10 days after transfer. Not earlier. So maybe wait another 5 days! Keep your chin up xx


----------



## Tashap

Lolisita - sending you lots of hugs. I am sure it was just too early, what date did the clinic tell you to test on - please don't loose faith xxx 

Beccaboo - It was a bit tricky mixing the menopur as was nervous but I stopped calmed down and did it again and was fine. Its your day today  yay it does feel like getting somewhere now doesnt it x

Nellie - Good luck got the call today x how are you feeling now? It doesn't sound like you had a good time at all but lots of rest for you xx

Jo_Hopefor2016 - yay for getting started xxx

sarahsuperdork - love bake off!  I am doing a IVF relaxation CD but am looking for other things to treat myself. I was late with burerelin too, pop on your best most expensive pants on and some white trousers - AF will be here in no time x 

sorry to those ive missed am at work and struggling to get some time without people seeing my screen xxx


----------



## Daisyboo1203

For those of you testing early, keep this in mind... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Hope everyone is doing ok. 

Nellie - hope you are feeling a bit better today, so sorry to hear what happened, hope you will free of the catheter today. Looking forward to hearing the results of your phone call. Too. 

Lollista - I wouldn't get too despondent yet, as the others say, give it another couple of days and then test again. 

I've had my call this morning and am a bit despondent. Only 4 have fertilised out of the 9 eggs. I was hoping for a fee more than that. We go in on Saturday for ET, again I was hoping for a 5 day transfer. I feel ok today, just very drained. Xx


----------



## londonhels

Thanks Daisy  -I will be looking back at that next week if I get past egg collection.
lolisita - im sorry to hear you had a negative test. Wait a few days and if still negative treat yourself to something you love that you haven't had for a while, wine, spa? Take a deep breath and give yourself time to ground yourself again. Don't try to make any decisions on the future too soon. And having said all that I am sending you massive good vibes for a positive test in a couple of days xx


----------



## londonhels

Natparnell  - four fertilised is great! (You only need one as they say) You've got four chances of having a perfectly formed grade 1 embryo -think positively xxxx


----------



## Lolisita

Girls, thanks so much to each one of you for your support, I really needed to hear your kind words, got no one else to share it with as nobody knows.   xxx

Mcstamp- aw thanks hun for saying that  means a lot! When are you planning on testing ? Xx

Sara-   thanks lovely. Your story gives me hope. What day did you test that it came out negative and then positive? Xx

Beccaboo -   appreciate  your support, will be testing again Saturday and Sunday xx

Mo89- Yep the same here, my hospital said 12 days after transfer. I was just hoping for at least a faint line xx

Tashap - I really hope so, clinic told me to test on Sunday 21st xx

Daisyboo -thanks for that xx

Natparnell - I will try my best x Be positive  hun, 4 is a great number! It only takes one  

Londonhels - It is like your read my mind, I was already making decisions for the future,  which I know is not the right moment. I need my hair coloured and nails done, which  I wasn't doing because of the treatment, and of course wine! Thanks huni xx


----------



## feathers101

Thanks to you all for your support, it really means a lot ladies.
Of our 19 eggs, 14 fertilised which is great news. But I am super scared we could loose them all, it's quality over quantity in this arena, and so it's down to another seemingly endless wait to Saturday for the next update.
Feeling sore and a nauseous today so trying to sleep that off.

Natparnell - I have everything crossed for a good and safe transfer on Saturday for you. 

Sarahsuperdork - any sign of AF?

Nellie - hope you're feeling better today.  

AC - I was constantly thirsty during down reg as well, made drinking all the necessary litres of water a lot easier!


----------



## Nellie321

Lolisita please don't be upset. I agree with the other girls, I think it's too early but at least you know the trigger shot is out of your system so take something positive from this  Wait another day or two if you can and test again x

NatParnell 4 fertilized is great news. My clinic told me they expect about 50% to fertilize so your eggies have done what they need to do. Good luck for Saturday   x

I'm back in the hospital. Catheter is out (thank god!!) and I'm waiting for my bladder to wake the hell up. Won't be discharged until it has. 

I'm on my phone so no personals again (sorry again) but I just read and could feel the sadness from Lolisita and Nat and wanted to send you some love   x

I'm still in a lot of pain and so bloated I actually look 4 months pregnant   but the good news is 3 of our 4 eggies fertilized! 

I've been thinking about you all and promise I'll catch up later when I feel less broken  x


----------



## Tashap

NatParnell - I am sorry you didn't get the result you were hoping for but you have 4 which is great and as everyone says it only takes one. I am glad you are feeling okay today, rest up and look after yourself prior to transfer xxx

Lolisita - Try and stay positive ( and away from those tests until 21st) - there must be a reason why they say a certain date. I have everything crossed for you xx

feathers101 - That's great news, stay positive and rest up. I hope you feel better soon.  

Nellie321 - aww hunnie; sounds rubbish for you. Glad the cather is out and hope that bladder wakes up and you can go home soon. Yay for 3 fertilised  xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Good afternoon all.

Hi Nellie, sorry to hear you are back in hospital but at least they are keeping a good eye on you. I hope your bladder starts working soon so you get the okay to go home and chill out a little before ET. 3 fertilised is a great result (it was the same for me last year) Wishing you lots of luck and fx crossed those little 3 keep getting stronger. xx

Hi Feathers, poor you feeling unwell today, I hope you start to feel better soon after some rest. 14 fertilised is great numbers. I would have thought you would have some frosties with those numbers too. xx

Hi Lollista, If your clinic said Sunday then don't give up hope just yet. That's 3 days away and maybe your HGC levels were just a bit too low for the test to pick up yet. Still keeping my fx crossed for you. if you have your nails done, paint them orange.  

Londonhels, I hope you are well. xx

Nat, 4 fertilised is good numbers. Its pretty normal for a percentage of them not to fertilise. I am positive that those 4 are the good quality embroyo's you need for ET. Don't worry about 3 day vs 5 days transfer. They both have success rates and you just need to trust the embryologists advice. xx

Hi Tashap, Oh you have got a bit of a job with the mixing. I'm on Gonal F and its like a pen, the solution is already in it and I just need to twist it to the right dosage. Im sure you will get the hang of it though.  Yes feels like something will start working now and closers to our dreams! xx

Here is some baby dust sprinkles. I think we need them. xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi Lolisita - sorry to hear it's a negative but I agree with the other ladies, it may still be too early and worth testing again on your OTD? Sending you positive thoughts and hope its a BFP 

Sorry to hear you're back in hospital Nellie. I hope you're able to go home soon. Great news on your 3 embies. Fingers crossed for you

Wow Feathers 14 is a fab number, like beccaboo said i'm sure you'll get some good frosties. Hope you're feeling better soon.

Sorry to anyone i've missed.


----------



## Lolisita

Nellie - Thank huni. You are right at least I know the trigger is out of the system xx Hope you feel better soon, drink lots of water and take a paracetamol it helps.

Tashap- I am definitely staying away from all the tests untill Sunday. Bought some more first response tests today but won't touch them untill then xx

Beccaboo - I am trying my best to stay positive and believe that it is just my levels were not high enough.    Xx

JoHopefor - Thank hun, yes I will be testing again  on OTD as I need confirm it with the clinic anyway. 

I don't have any symptoms so hoping for the best but prepared for the worst xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Thank you for all your advice and support. I just hate all this waiting, I feel so helpless and there is nothing we can do to change it at this stage. DH has suggested staying in London for 2 nights after ET which might be quite nice, but of shopping, relaxing and dinners out. 

Nellie - hope your bladder has woken up now and you are back home. Glad you have 3 embies too. 

Feathers - hope you feel better soon. 14 is a really good number, lots of choice. 

Lollister - Stay positive, as they so, no news (or sign) is good news  . Is this your 1st time with Guy's?  I'm under Tarek El-Tourkey. 

Lots of love everyone. Xx


----------



## gymrunner

Hello all. Just caught up on the last couple of days of posts. I'm on my phone so it's difficult to do personals but I could feel all the sadness and tension coming through and wanted to send everyone the biggest of hugs xxxx


----------



## Nellie321

I'm finally home from the hospital  . My bladder woke up and seems to be working again so it's time for a catch up......there's so many of us now, this will be a long one!!!  

Rachdav good luck for your scan tomorrow. Fx you can start stims   x 

Hi sara good luck and fx this cycle works for you. I hope AF comes soon x 

Nonnie_flower hi and welcome. Good luck for your cycle x 

Biscuitkeeper good luck and fx this cycle goes smoothly for you. My clinic said you only need milk if your BMI is low?! As for pineapple I've no idea if it helps or not but it can't hurt right!? Good luck for your scan tomorrow x 

Hi Fini and welcome. Good luck for your cycle x 

Londonhels fx your bloating is a good sign x 

Aussieinengland hi and welcome! Good luck and I hope this cycle is a success for you x 

Beccaboo that's great you're starting stims!! Fx for lots of good follies   x 

Ms Gnomer yay to starting stims!! Fx for your follies too   x 

Mcstamp thank you for the dancing banana!!! Yay that's great news your cat sat on your knee......and she's called lucky! Let's hope it's a sign. I defo think all orangeness counts, especially jaffa cakes!! How are you feeling? Sending you lots of sticky baby dust   x 

Hope glad AF arrived and you have your scan booked in. LP is so long isn't it. Mine was 35 days!! I hope you're not feeling too poorly with your cold. Get plenty of rest and fluids  x 

Bridget that's a fab number of follies! I hope you can organise your work x 

Angedelight that's a great number of follies! Defo stay off Google if you can! Good luck for your scan tomorrow x 

Tashap yay to starting stims!! Hope you're getting on ok with them x 

Lucy fx your bloods come back ok. Love that you've got an orange duvet cover! I'm constantly on the lookout for orange now.......I only realised on trigger day that my sharps box had a bright orange lid, also the cap on my menopur was also orange!! 

Jo_Hopefor yay to your BL scan being ok. Hope you can get started soon on the next stage x 

Heatherfinn my reason for ivf is unexplained infertility with low AMH and suspected endo. I also look round the waiting room and wonder if any of you are in there!! Good luck for your scan tomorrow x 

Mo good luck for your scan tomorrow x 

Sarah yes I always need cake when watching bake off!! Fx firmly your AF comes soon x 

Feathers that's amazing fertilisation results!! Fx for your update on Saturday. Hope you're feeling a bit better x 

Lolisita I'm sending you sticky baby dust. Stay positive. You are still PUPO   x 

NatParnell the waiting sucks. Just when you get to what you've been waiting for, you are then waiting for something else! Sending you hugs   x 

Gymrunner thank you for hugs, there's defo a lot of us that could use them at the mo  x

AFM thank you again girls for all your love and support. After another 4 hours in the hospital I'm back home with my feet up. Still in a lot of pain, groggy and nauseous from all the morphine and tired as not really slept the last two nights. Trying to stay positive. Embryologist is calling me tomorrow to let me know how our 3 embies are doing and whether we're a 3 or 5 dt. Fx they all make it     x 

TMI but I felt so nauseous last night I needed a sick bucket. It was orange. It made me smile!! 

Lots of love and bright orangey light to you all   x


----------



## Lolisita

NatParnell -Yes that's my first time with Guys,  I had a very experience so far. I am not consultant led, but heard good things about him. Xx

Nellie - thanks huni, I really need sticky baby dust right now xx Hope u feel better soon, have a relaxing eve xx


----------



## Hope11978

Hi everyone
Jo_hopefor2016  - good news that your base line scan went well and good luck with starting your tablets

Sarahsuperdork – Hope AF has arrived and you are back on track?

Lolistia – Sorry to hear about your test, like the other ladies say there must be a reason they say not to test – so lots of sticky baby dust to you – thinking of you x

Beccaboo – Hope you are well?

Nellie – Glad your bladder is back to normal and you are at home resting, I hope you are being seriously spoilt??! I hope your embies are busy doing their thing and getting stronger.  Good luck and FX for your call tomorrow – thinking of you x

Natparnell  - Hope you are ok? Hope you have a stress free transfer on Saturday 

Feathers – Wow 14 that is great, hope they keep growing and continue to get stronger

AFM – day 11 of buserelin DR and my cold that started yesterday is now full blown, I’m extremely tired but not sure if it’s the cold or the DR, but on a positive note – it’s nearly the weekend !!!

Thinking of you all hope you are all ok and lots of orange baby dust to you all! x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Big hugs to you Lolisita  I know you've had lots of lovely support today but I still wanted to echo what the others have said that it may just be a little too early yet. Hope you can spend the next few days relaxing; thinking of you.  

Hope - What a horrible time to get a cold, hope you feel better soon.

Nellie - Glad you are back home and on the mend, and good news on your three embryos!

Nat - I think the waiting, at every stage, is the hardest part. Well, the waiting and phoning the clinic to say AF has arrived. Or is that just me? The 'hi, I got my period today' call just has to be one of the most awkward moments in history, right? 

feathers - Hope you're feeling better after a snooze today.  Well done on all those fertilised eggs.

Tashap - I said the same thing to DW this morning about the white pants! There's four things I need to do to bring on AF: wear white pants, do not wear a pantyliner, plan to go swimming and go to visit my mum. I always get my period at my mum's house for some reason.  4 days late and counting but I was 5 days late last time on buserelin so still time yet.

Jo Hope - Hope the first day of progynova has gone well today. You might get a little nauseous maybe with that dose but splitting it up over the day helps. I was told on my first FET to take them all in one go but it made me feel yucky.

mo - I've only had EC once before and I know that everyone's experiences differ because all clinics work differently but I had mine done under sedation so I was awake for most of it. Some people fall asleep with the sedation and don't remember anything; other clinics use general anaesthetic so you'd be asleep with that. For me it was a bit painful, but I think my experience is in the minority.


----------



## Bridgetk10

Evening Ladies

Huge   Lolista. Please be patient I am   For you 

Sarahsuperdork.     For AF to arrive 

Mo. Last time I had EC I was sedated and don't remember a thing about it. 

Nellie. So glad you bladder woke up and great news about your embryos

Hope hope you feel better soon. The cold could have something to do your hormones. Last time the 24 hours after my trigger injection I streamed for no apparent reason. 

Nat sending you lots of patience. It's a horrible but to be just waiting. 

Feathers great number os fertilised eggs. 

Jo I hope you don't feel too nauseous. 

Rachdav hope you scan goes well

Londonhels. Hope you are not too uncomfortable being bloated?

Love to all the other ladies. 

AFM I felt like I had been hit by a bus yesterday, very achy, bloated and full feeling, feeling more comfortable today. Off tomorrow for another scan. Mum is having DS so DH and I can concentrate on what the clinic are saying.


----------



## Rosy678

Hi everyone. Just starting second cycle got bl tomorrow pretty nervous as doing flare cycle and am worried something will go wrong and it has to be abandoned.

Does anyone know the real rules re transfer of 2 embryos if NHS funded? I keep hearing different things and don't trust the clinic. I'm 29 and have normal egg reserve. First round failed and I reeeeeeally want them to transfer two back in this time (if we get that far) but at the review appointment they said no. Just seems daft. Anyone know the rules for sure?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

There's no rules as such Rosy but the recommendation is usually a single embryo if you're under 35 without a history of repeated failed cycles. But it depends very much on the quality of your embryos on the day. I am expecting my clinic to say no to two for me (especially since I've had a fresh cycle success) but I had two very poor FET cycles so I'd rather all my embryos in my fresh basket, so to speak, instead of relying on freezing them. It is better to have one great quality embryo transferred than two poorer ones, and it is unlikely given your age that they will want to transfer two great ones because of the risk of a multiple pregnancy. I'm private funded and I still expect a fight on my hands - I don't think it matters whether you're paying yourself or NHS funded, I don't know how much of a say you really get.

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Bridget


----------



## mcstamp

Good evening,
Well I think we've all got through the day- phew!  

Nellie- You've had a pretty rotten cycle so far- it can only mean one thing... all the goodness is being saved up for a BFP. How on earth do you get a lazy bladder anyway- from the sedative?  Lets hope you go to a 5 day so you can have a rest now!  Love the fact an orange sick bucket made you smile.  

Sarahsuperdork-   that's for your AF. 

Beccaboo-  First stim tonight!  Bet you are relieved to finally get started.  I feel like this cycle has been forever for me but it's going to be less than 4 weeks from start to OTD.  Still full of admiration for everyone who has to DR too.  It would drive me mad.

Nat- The waiting is terrible!  Its just one stage after another.  I always think of it like a running race and I'm passing the mile markers.  Just always want to get to the finish line without dropping out.  I always hope that one day I'll get lucky and I might just win !  Thining of your embryos tonight and sending you sticky orangeness for transfer day!

Feathers- Look forwards to hearing how yours develop - its so hard not knowing what's going on.  I would love to be able to go into the embryo lab and watch them. 

Lolista- testing at the weekend sounds like a plan and I hope you've been reassured that 8dp5dt is early!  I'm being a goody 2 shoes and am tsting on Tuesday 13dp5dt!  I want to prolong the hope and the IVF bubble.  If I test early  and get bad news I'll have to hoover the stairs and start doing all the heavy lifting around here    So I'll stay PUPO as long as I can!!!

Rosymcw- I agree with Sarah.  The clinic should be able to give you a paper copy of their policy on transfers, but age and previous pregnancy or IVF cycles is a major factor.  I got 2 back, cos I'm 'old' and it never works... but I'm still worried I may end up with quads or something!!! 

AFM I've been trying to stay sane during the 2ww (as sane as I'll ever be).  I've been painting my kitchen and generally doing too much then feeling pooped.  However it is a good excuse to lie in front of TV all evening!  Mum and Dad are coming up to see me tomorrow and we're going for a nice walk to my favourite tea room. Looking forwards to it x


----------



## Lolisita

Hope - thanks for thinking of me, means a lot xx

Sarahsuperdork - thanks sweetie. I am really touched by all the amazing support I received today, it helped me so much. I am trying to relax as much as possible at my parents, feeling much better after talking to my DH as he made me feel more positive and I promised him not to give up the hope. Xx
Hehe you should definitely do all the 4 things to bring up AF  

Bridgetk- thanks huni   Oh no hope u feel better soon 

Rosy- if you are under 35 you will only be allowed to transfer 1 embryo on NHS cycle. I don't think you get much of a say,  I didn't even get asked how many I would like. I believe it does depend on clinic and your CCG rules.

Mcstamp - I am proud of you! I couldn't wait that long, I am so impatient. Yes definitely better to stay PUPO to avoid any heavy lifting. Have a lovely time with your mum and dad huni xx


----------



## Angedelight

Morning ladies

Awake early as husband has gone across to the park to do boot camp. I like exercise but not outside in the cold and dark!

Lolisita- thinking of you- retest Sunday. So much good advice given already. It's definitely not over just yet.

Nellie- OMG- your time of it all sounds dreadful! Hope you had a better nights sleep last night and fx for your call today.

NatParnell- all it takes is 1. Hope you feel a bit more positive when you wake up today.

Feathers- what a great number. 

Sarahsuperdork- hope that pesky period is on its way. All this is such a waiting game! 

Mcstamp- when are you testing? 

Good luck to everyone new. Thinking of everyone even if I haven't mentioned you.

Hope anyone who has appointments today that it all goes well.

Can't believe it's Friday already! Not that weekends mean much now, I spend mine trying to avoid people!!. We've kept this cycle really quiet. Only management at work know and my best friend. She has her ET tomorrow so we really are in it together!.

Rosy- my last 2 NHS cycles they put 2 back (BCRM in Bristol) both times it was 3DT and embryo quality was good but not great.

I had acupuncture yesterday. I really like my therapist and we just talked about anything and everything and I felt really refreshed afterwards. Sometimes she does guided meditations with me but I wasn't in the mood for that.

I have a scan today. I'm now at LWC in Cardiff. Find out today if EC will be Mon or Weds. Will be nice to have a plan!

Hope everyone has a good day and has lovely plans for the weekend.
A x


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies. Just back from my scan. There are 7 follicles now. 6 between 18 and 21mm and one at 16 so got operation on monday for ec. So nervous now! Hate all the waiting and not knowing (what day they will be transferred back) dont know what to do with work next wk 😯


----------



## mcstamp

Great news Mo89-  I'd say just put yourself first and take 2 weeks off from Monday- then you are covered for all eventualities re transfer and get some time off after and you won't spend the whole time worrying about letting work down, contacting work etc...  Go on,  I dare you!!


----------



## sara2016

MO89 - I agree with mcstamp Im having two weeks off as it can be draining emotionally and physically and at least you will know you wont have to get up and go to work and put a brave face on. x


----------



## mo89

Thanks mcstamp. But i cant take 2 weeks. I am an NQT (new teacher) and you are only allowed so many days off or wont pass the year. But il either take the week off or at least the mon tues. The head teacher has been amazing though! Just cant wait for it all to be done. Doing trigger shot on sat night


----------



## crystaldaisy

Beccaboo Ahhh I see.  Time to buy orange knickers xx


----------



## Tashap

Beccaboo - Lucky you with the pen, How was it? Its so exciting now. Time will fly by until our scan day .  I made my DH do the mixing yesterday and it was much easier. It did hurt on the way in though. Do you know when the symptoms will kick in? im a bit worried that it wont be working if I don't feel anything. x

Lolisita - Well done on staying away from those tests, I haven't got any in the house so when the time comes I'm not tempted. Have you got something nice planned for the weekend to distract yourself? x

NatParnell - A break in London sounds lovely, what a brilliant idea of DH. I highly recommend the M by Montcalm in Shoreditch.  

gymrunner - How are you doing hun? xx

Nellie321 - Yay for being home xx how are you feeling? Good luck for the call today xx

Hope11978  - How are you feeling, I hope that cold shifts and you start feeling better soon, when is your baseline scan. x

sarahsuperdork - fx for AF arriving today, how are you feeling? 

Rosymcw - Welcome x I am first cycle NHS and have been told that they would prefer a single embryo but would make the decision on the day, however they did say that if I was adamant that I wanted two they would do it. It seems that its different for a lot of areas. x

Angedelight - Good luck for your scan today hun, its great that you have your best friend for support in this process. I am thinking of her for her ET today too x Acupuncture sounds good, I think I will consider it if this round isn't successful - how long have you been having it for?  

mcstamp - I am imagining that you have painted your kitchen orange - please tell me you did  How lovely your parents are coming to see you and I hope  you have an amazing weekend being looked after/eating cake x 

Mo - Glad your scan went well. how exciting for Monday, I agree with the other girls about two weeks off or as much as you can around work. xx

Rachdav, Biscuitkeeper,  Bridgetk10 and Heatherfinn  - good luck for your scans today x .

Sending love to everyone else ive missed. 

Nothing to report with me, when do I expect to feel symptoms with stims? xxxxx


----------



## londonhels

Tashap  - in both my ivfs I've not felt anything from stims apart from mild bloating from day five (and I'm on max stimulation dose you can get). Others have all sorts of side effects so is a really individual thing. 

I just went for second (day 10) scan. Bit disappointed because they were planning egg collection for monday but my eggs haven't grown much since last scan so still only two over the 18mm threshold. Have tto carry on till Monday with the stims and hopefully a few more eggs will have got a move on. 

Hope others scans have been a bit more positive today xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Tashap - I don't remember any side effects from stimming; you may feel bloated and get some pain/stretching feelings in your ovaries or you may feel no difference at all. 

londonhels - Sorry to hear you were a bit disappointed by your scan, fingers crossed some more catch up over the weekend.

mo - I understand the difficulty re: time off; I'd take as much as you can without getting yourself into any trouble. 

Angedelight - Good luck with your scan today. 

Just a quick one from me, AF finally here  so on track for scan on Wednesday.


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All and happy Friday  

Angeldelight - Hope scan went well today.

mo89 - Well done of 7 follies, great number and good luck for EC on Monday.

Tashap - I also never had any symptoms while stimming, apart from the last few days when I felt quite bloated.

Nellie - Hope you are doing ok today and feeling a little better.  Hope you had a call from the clinic too with news of your embies.......my client won't look at them today, they say it disturbs them.

I personally try and take a few days off work after ET if possible to try and relax.  Feeling very nervous today too about the embryos, wish I could go in the lab and sit with them.  Feeling a little uncomfortable too, cramps in my tummy, is that normal after EC, I didn't have it yesterday?

Anyway, good luck to anyone I have missed off who is having scans, EC, ET today.  Hope everyone has a good weekend. xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all, I wrote a post and it didn't post! grrrr

Sarah, brilliant that AF came, you can keep to plan now. xx

Nat, Im sure your little embies are doing well. I always felt really protective over mine when I thought about them in the lab as its the start of a little life isn't it. xx

Londonhels, sending you growing vibes for your follies. maybe if you stimm for a little longer then it will help the others grow some more. xx

Tashap, my stimm injection was pretty stingy but it was ok. Never had symptoms on stimms just a feeling of ovaries getting heavier. Im sure the drugs to kick in pretty quick though. xx

Mcstamp, glad to hear you keeping busy in the 2ww. Oh yes, please tell us you are painting your kitchen orange.  glad you are putting feet up to and relaxing.

Lollista, Thinking of you again today and hope you are feeling ok and still remaining hopeful. xx

Angedelight, Nice that you have a friend going through it to so you can talk to someone who understands. Although I say nice, Id rather you both don't have to go through this. xx

Crystaldaisy, Yes you need those orange knickers for scans  xx

Hi Nellie, good work on the personals there, especially after all you have had to go through. xx Are you ET tomorrow? Hope you are feeling better. 

BridgetK, Hope you are feeling ok today and the aches haven't come to much. xx

Rosy, As the ladies said, clinics have to go by CCG rules, they can sometimes argue a case but if you are under 35, this is your first go and you have good quality embies then you might not get a say. I wasn't allowed two last year, this year, because of my m/c and I am 35 this year the clinic says they will transfer two if I really want to increase my chances. xx

Hi to all, Im busy in client meeting today but just popped back to desk for a break so sorry I haven't said hi to you all personally. Hope you are all ready for the weekend and have nice things planned. xx


----------



## Nellie321

Hope thank you hunni. The tiredness is probably a combo of the two. The weekend is almost here so make sure you get plenty of rest and fluids   x 

Sarah the period call is defo awks!! Whoooooooop to it finally arriving and yay for your scan on Wednesday   x

Bridget hope your scan has gone well today and that you're feeling a bit better x 

Rosymcw hi and good luck for your cycle. Fx SP works better for you. On my nhs cycle they would only put one back but it was my first cycle. This is my second cycle but I'm privately funded as only allowed one freebie. This time they will put two back if I have two and the reasons they gave me is my age (36) and the fact I am a poor responder with low egg reserve and have had 2 early mc so I guess that is the 'criteria' if you like of my clinic. I guess they have to weigh up the risk of multiples vs getting a successful single pregnancy x 

Mcstamp oh I hope you're right and all the goodness is being saved up for a BFP!! I didn't have a sedative, I had a general anaesthetic. My consultant said it's rare (she sees it only once or twice a year) but the bladder just stops working so it got very full and was pushing on everything else causing a lot of pain!! I love your thinking behind holding off testing but I could never be that patient!! I hope you're having a lovely time with your folks x 

Lolisita how are you feeling today hunni? Hope you're still being strong   x 

Angedelight I did have a much better sleep last night. Good luck for your scan today and finding out when EC will be x 

Mo that's great news. Good luck for EC on Monday. if I were you I'd take the whole week off so you're covered. You'll need Monday off anyway and possibly Tuesday to recover and if you have a 2dt it'll be Wednesday so take the week if you can. Good luck for your trigger shot x

Tashap thank you for asking, Im feeling a bit better but still soooooo bloated, I look 4+ months pregnant which is so cruel. I'm also still really tender and sore. My consultant rang me last night to see how I was and said my right ovary is bruised which is causing the pain. Are you on LP? There's that many of us, I forget where we all are! If LP then stims should eleviate any side effects of DR. When I started my stims I still had side effects of DR but once they faded (around day 7) my main side effect was thirst and feeling bloated (I was on the highest dose - 450 menopur and I stimmed for 14 days). Everyone is different and not everyone gets side effects so I wouldn't worry about it. My nurse said I could have the same symptoms as my first cycle, completely different ones or no symptoms and it would have no effect on the outcome! Just try and relax   x 

Londonhels the same happened to me. On the Friday (day 11 of stims) I only had one mature follie but by Monday I had 3 mature and 11 in total. A lot can happen in 3 days. Fx your follies grow   x

NatParnell thank you hunni yes I'm feeling a bit better but still pretty sore. I feel very nervous too. When I was back in the hospital yesterday I wanted to go and see my embies! It felt oddly comforting to know they were at least close by! I'm sure those cramps are normal as everything settles post EC. My embryologist called this morning and said I have to come in for transfer tomorrow morning at 8.30. I'm so upset because although all 3 embies have divided, one is moving too fast (5 cell) and the other two are moving too slow (2 cell). At this point they should be at 2-4 cells. She said they're medium grade    I also asked how many they were transferring and she assumed only one and asked me if having more than one is what I wanted and I said it's what my consultant advised. She just said we'll discuss it tomorrow?! So I'm anxious as even the consultant wanted a 5dt to give me time to recover. The thought of any more poking around down there makes me feel sick! Fx my embies make it through the night and catch up. I'm trying my hardest to stay off google but I'm desperate for reassurance that I have a chance with medium grade 2 cell embies Terrified they might arrest between now and then    

Beccaboo thank you for asking. Still pretty sore and feeling so anxious about tomorrow. Hope your day is going ok, at least it's nearly the weekend! 

I hope everyone else is doing ok an those having scans I hope they have gone ok. Thinking of you all  an sorry if I missed anyone  x


----------



## mo89

Londonhels- how long have you been stimming for? I was for 16 days (including today) so don't be down! Another couple of days. I was on menopur 300. What about you? 

Thanks ladies- i am waiting to hear back from my boss. It is difficult as we are short staffed so to get someone to cover my class is hard. But will see. 

Is the trigger shot sore? I am really happy with the 7 follicles as there was only 4 initially. But they said hopefully quality shod be good with my age. So scared now because with amh being so low i might not have many years left to have babies.   

Happy Friday everyone. Positive vibes x


----------



## Lolisita

Angedelight -thanks huni x Hope u has a good scan today!

Mo89- great news on your follies. Dont be nervous,  everything will be fine x

Tashap- yes that makes sence   I am going back to London  tomorrow,  so me and DH will be doing something nice at the weekend, not sure what yet. X

Sarahsuperdork - yay for AF  x

Natparnell -How are u feeling today? X

Beccaboo - thanks sweetie. Unfortunately  I completely lost all the hope   pretty sure it will be a negative on OTD. X 

Nellie- I don't feel good today, just feel a bit lost , think I need to find my positive head x
I felt exactly like u hun, so attached to my beautiful  embies x Good luck for tomorrow! Be positive, it only takes one. Medium grade is good sweetie . 
I've seen so many girls on the forum get BFP with medium grade 3 day embies. Huggs  

Xx


----------



## NatParnell

I second what Lollosta says Nellie, you can do well with a middle grade embie, stay positive. This bit is awful, I go in at 11.30am tomorrow. 

Lollosta - You need to try and stay positive too, remember what they say, it's not over till it's over. Wait until Sunday and then go from there. I feel ok thanks, a bit of tummy cramps and extremely nervous for my em ives but ok apart from that. Looking forward to a couple of days in London. 

Hope everyone else is ok. 

Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Re: embryo grading, I'm not sure how it works, are blastocysts graded differently to day 3 embryos? At the time of my first transfer, I was told I had a "lovely looking" embryo and found out after that it was a 3BB. Not top grade, but "lovely" and that embryo is now my nearly 2 year old who is asleep upstairs. I worried for a whole week that I didn't have an A grade on board. I guess what I'm saying is not everyone has the best graded embryos and that it doesn't matter - ones that are meant to make it will make it.


----------



## Nellie321

Mo try not to worry, you are still so young. There are ladies much older with low egg reserve that have success. I didn't find the trigger shot any more sore than any of my other injections hunni. I know we hear it a lot but remember it's quality not quantity   Good luck x 

Lolisita thank you hunni. I've done some googling (I know, I know) and some girls have had positives/negatives from top grade and medium. I even read about one woman who had success with a grade 2, 2dt so I'm trying to be positive. I guess so much of this is down to luck and if it's meant to be, it will be. You need to stay positive too. You are still PUPO and you are not out yet. I'm sending you all the best vibes and sticky orange baby dust I can muster hunni   You need to get back to London to hubby and do some lovely things an be sploilt. Have date night and go for dinner or curl up and watch a movie. Do something you enjoy. Think positive thoughts. Are you testing in the morning or will you wait til Sunday? 

Thank you NatParnell. I guess at each stage we always just wish for more. And question everything! I'm worried that I'm not recovered enough internally and therefore won't have a good 'environment ' for my embie(s). That's if they make it to tomorrow gaaaah why is this so tough! I'm not sure how much sleep I'm going to get tonight. I can't stop thinking about my three little ones in the lab. Fx for your transfer tomorrow. I can't wait to hear how you've got on   x 

Sarah that's so true hun, if it's meant to be, it will be. I don't know about grading for 5dt as I've never got that far. Last time they just told me I had a top grade embie but didn't tell me the grade, it was a 7cell 3dt. It was a BFP but I had an early miscarriage. I guess as I had a top grade embie before that didn't stick, I'm thinking how can a medium grade do any better?! I'm gonna keep being positive tho, because it's all I got   x 

Love and light x


----------



## lilo

Just want to wish those ladies going in for egg collection tomorrow all the luck in the world. I had my endo scratch today which wasn't as bad as I had imagined thank goodness. Took my last pill tonight and so now just waiting for the next few days to bleed. Got baseline scan on weds to see if all ok to start stimming. X


----------



## caroline0nline

Hi ladies.
Hope everyone is doing okay tonight.
I had my down reg injection this afternoon.
Anyone having egg collection around 14th March?


----------



## Rachdav

Hi Ladies!

Wow! I've missed a lot over the last 3 days! Sorry i haven't been able to wish you all well, things ave been hectic in work. Finally had a day off today. 
There sounds to have been some good follies and eggs being collected over the last few days....finger crossed they are all good quality for you ladies!

Lolita - I'll be thinking of you on Sunday, keep thinking positive. 

Well, I've had a c**p day today.....went for my first scan today after my 12 days of tablets and they have discovered I have a 'bicornuate uterus'. (I'd never even heard of it until today!). AF arrived after the scan, however when we got home we got a call from the nurse saying the consultant wants to see me on Monday to 'discuss' and have a closer look........which means I can't start stimming on Sunday. I'm devastated .....think i have run out of tears right now! Might have to abandon this attempt and I'm soooooooo frustrated/cross/upset/anxious! I don't even know the implications of a Bicornuate uterus, other than what I've googled since i got home! (I really shouldn't have done that!). 
I just don't know how they didn't pick it up on other scans.....I've had a hycosi and they said didn't see it on that! Grrrrrrrr.Cant wait for today to be over now. 

Anyway, I'll stop waffling on now, hope you lovely ladies are having a pleasant Friday evening, 

xx


----------



## Rosy678

Hi all thanks so much for replies about my NHS 1 or 2 et question, it really is a postcode lottery isn't it. This is our last NHS funded try so next time we will insist on 2 et. If needed obviously.

Mo89 you and I are similar, I'm 29 with pretty low amh (11). I get the worry but we only need one to work remember so don't add the low amh pressure on yourself. 

Afm Base line fine today, they started my gonal f higher than normal as I didn't do great on it last time and already they've increased my dose. Major deja vu but hopefully it will end differently this time. So bloated it's unreal I feel like I have eaten a rock hard football. Nice to see what a baby bump might look like tho!

Glad your scratch was ok lilo. Mine was hell but I know I'm a wimp.

Rachdav I'm so sorry to read that, how frustrating. Really hope the meeting on Monday contains hope and a plan. Hope you have things to distract you over the weekend. 

Caroline I'm hoping to have had transfer by then (assuming all goes well...). This your first cycle?


----------



## Hope11978

Hi everyone
Jo_hopefor2016  - Hope you are ok today and your tablets start doing what they need to do

Sarahsuperdork – Whoop Whoop so pleased you are back on track for base line scan Weds – same day as me! FX we will be just where we need to be and we can start the next part.. stimming x

Lolistia – Hope you have a nice weekend with your DH and do something nice and relaxing.  Please try to be positive you just never know what news Sunday will bring, your levels may have just been too low.  I still have my FX for you and your DH x

Bridget – Hope you are feeling better. How did your scan go today?

Beccaboo – That’s sooo annoying when you lose your message before posting, I’ve starting typing up on word and then copying.  Have you anything nice planned for the weekend?

Nellie – Good luck for your ET tomorrow I hope you manage to get to put back two as agree with your consultant.  I hope you have a stress free transfer.  Try and stay away from google!! Try and get some rest x

Crystaldaisy – Treat yourself to some orange knickers!!

Gymrunner – Hope you are ok and have had a good week?

Rosy – I agree with the other ladies 1 if under 35yrs and 2 if older unless you are have exceptional circumstances

Mcstamp – hope you have a relaxing weekend and have some nice things planned for your 2ww

Londonhels – I have read on different forums that the follies can grow over a couple of days so FX they keep growing and you get some good news at your scan on Mon x

Natparnell  - Good luck for your ET tomorrow x

Angeldelight – Did you find out which day your ET will be? 

Mo89 – great news re follies

Tashap – Hope your ok? My baseline scan is Weds just want to get to Weds...quickly! You mentioned acupuncture I had it last time and it was relaxing but could be stressful fitting it in with all the clinic appointments .. however I’m hoping you don’t have to think about having it for your next cycle and that you get your BFP this cycle FX

Feathers – How are you?  Any news on your embies?

AFM – not much change for me day 12 of buserelin  – cold still here.  Looking forward to baseline scan Weds so I know if 17 days of injections has done the job!!  Got a nice day chilled day planned tomorrow having afternoon tea with my best friend and then a quiet night in.

Anyone got anything nice planned for the weekend? x

PS - does anyone else have issues adding in smiley faces etc do you not just click on them and they should appear in your post!! I want to sprinkle some baby dust and have no idea how!!


----------



## Lolisita

Natparnell -your embies will be just fine sweetie   are u staying it friends or in a hotel in London ? Hope your tummy gets better x

Nellie- sometime googling helps. See people have success with medium grade embryos or even lower, I believe that it will be just fine   fx 
Sending you lots of positive vibes and   for your embies x Thank you sweetie, I really missed my DH. I think on Sunday we re going for a lovely river walk and have a dinner somewhere. Tomorrow I will probably want all the cuddles on the sofa watching films  I am trying to be positive. I think I will wait till Sunday. X

Rachdav- thanks huni x Oh oh tht doesn't sound good, never heard of it. Why would they abandon the cycle? Because of extra investigations they need to do? 
I hope on Monday you get your answers. 

Hope- thank u lovely   you are right I am trying my best to stay positive and hope for Sunday x Have a lovely day with your friend tomorrow x 


AFM - Girls...I am so confused   I've just started spotting brown, few drops on the pantyliner and when I wiped. I am 9dp 5dt surely it can't be late Implantation?


----------



## lilo

Sorry ladies. Me again. Just wondered if anyone has had IVF with Picsi. We talked about it today but totally undecided. X


----------



## Bridgetk10

Evening Ladies,

Lilo, we may have picsi this tx we are of the opinion that we will be guided by our clinic and if they feel it is the best option then we will go with their advice

Lolista, sending more sticky vibes

Hope, I hope you cold improves over the weekend

Nellie, sending your little embies growing vibes and sending you sticky vibes. 

Rachdav sending positive vibes for Monday. 

sarahsuperdork glad you are on track now 

Rosy hope you can get what you want

mcstamp sending you sticky vibes too

Londonhels. Sending growing vibes to your follies

Natparnell hope you ET goes well and sending sticky vibes

Mo89 I am also a teacher. I plan to see how I feel day by day and if I don't feel up to it. I will call in sick. 

Hi to all the other ladies. 

AFM , scan was good 14 and 9 follies today between 13-14 mm so EC has been put back to Friday which I am much happier about. I am off to the science museum in London tomorrow with my guides the whole district is goin 134 girls and 27 adults. It's going to be a long day though!


----------



## lilo

Thanks Bridget. Wow that's a lot of great follies! X


----------



## Natnu

Hello and welcome everyone!
Yesterday went really well with my scan, 7 really good size follicles and 6 that are growing well ! We have a scan on Monday then EC on Wednesday or Thursday, natParnell I think we are in the same time scale are u at Seacroft too? X


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi everyone, so sorry for the lack of personals! My OH has been working away for a few weeks and came back yesterday, so I haven't been online. 

Thanks Hope11978 - I hope they do too! Next scan 29th so fingers crossed! How are you doing??  Hope your cold shifts soon!

Sarahsuperdork - YAY for AF finally showing. Glad you can now move to the next stage  

Nellie and Natparnell - I hope your transfer went well X 

Rachdav - sorry to hear they may abandon the cycle. I hope you get some positive answers on Monday X  

Lolisita - sorry I can't answer your question but I hope it is your embie implanting  

Bridget - great number of follies! Enjoy your trip to London! 

I hope everyone else is ok. Sending love and hugs to you all x


----------



## Nellie321

Lilo I'm glad things are moving for you. Good luck x 

Caroline good luck with your cycle x 

Rachdav I've never heard of that either. Fx you don't have to abandon  Wait and see what your consultant says. I'm sure you can always start stims a day late   x 

Rosymcw fx this cycle is better for you   x 

Hope thank you hunni. Transfer went well this morn. I have 2 on board! I hope your enjoy your afternoon tea, how yummy! Wednesday will be here before you know it. As for the smileys I have no idea! Mine appear as words until I've posted and then they're faces?! x 

Lolisita thank you for the positive vibes hunni. How are you doing today? How is the spotting this morning? From what I was told last time you don't need to worry unless it's bright red, heavy and you're cramping. It could be late implantation. I was also told you're more likely to bleed with ivf vs natural so don't lose hope  Sending you sticky vibes   x 

Bridget thank you hunni. That's a fab number of follies!! Enjoy the museum today x 

Natnu that's a good follie count! Good luck for your next scan x 

Jo_Hopefor I hope your doing ok x 

AFM I've been awake since 5am so it's already been a looong day! ET went well. Embryologist only wanted to transfer one but consultant said two, so two it is! I have an 8 cell medium grade and a slow 4 cell top grade. So I'm now home with my feet up. Now the waiting really begins. My third embie is still in the lab. It's a very slow growing 3 cell so they aren't hopeful it will get to blast but I'm keeping everything crossed!  

Nat I hope your transfer has gone ok this morn  x 

Love and light   x 

PS Someone said turtles are a symbol of fertility.....I love crafting and found a craft kit of three turtles (with orange on them!) I made them last week, there is one large and two small. I'm now thinking the 3 of them represent my 3 embies and the 2 little ones are my embies I have on board. Makes me smile to look at them!!     x


----------



## feathers101

Happy weekend ladies!  
Sort for lack of personals, on phone as out and about for the day.
Feeling better from EC today but (& sorry in advance for tmi) vey constipated   that's making me feel more bloated than at any other time.
Have most of our embies still doing well, ET booked for Monday morning.


----------



## Mary_L

Oh my goodness, just had a skim read and so much been happening!! I've been thinking of you all but sorry I've not kept up to date last few days. Had some long shifts at work combined with some nasty migraines. Now on a week off though.

OTD on Monday for me, eeeeeek!!! Just want it over with to be honest, not holding out a lot of hope and the not knowing is driving me crazy (and I think causing the migraines). 

Going to have a proper read through now and see where everyone else is up to. 

Hope people got some nice things planned for the weekend xxxxx


----------



## NatParnell

Good news om your embies being on board Nellie, glad you are at home with your feet up. 

Feathers - glad you are feeling ok. 

Lollister - hope you are feeling a little better today, I also heard the same as Nellie, only bright, heavy blood is something to worry about. 

I'm lieing on the bed in a hotel in London, just had afternoon tea. All went well, we had 3 put back in. One grade 4 and 2 grade 3. The grade 4 one has 9 cells, and the grade 3 have 7 and 8 cells. The fourth only has 4 cells so may not make it to Monday. 

Hope everyone is doing ok and having a nice weekend. Xx


----------



## Lucy101

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to send lots of love to everyone as I have seen there have been lots of ups and downs over the last few days.

Nellie - I hope today went well and you feel much more reassured now your embies are back on board sounds like you've done really well. Fingers crossed they are nestling in. Sorry to hear about your traumatic EC and naughty bladder hope today was not too bad.   Love your turtles, I've got a lucky rabbit with an orange ribbon tied round it's neck which I'll be taking with me ( will leave in the bottom of my bag obvs.... Don't want to look like a crazy lady).

Lolisita- not long now, I hope you've had a lovely weekend and tomorrow you get the exciting news you have been waiting for.  

Nat - glad Et went well fingers crossed 2ww goes swiftly, hope you have lots of nice distraction planned.... afternoon tea sounded like a good start   x

Good luck laurel, sorry to hear you've had migraines   x

Feathers - glad you are feeling better after EC- hope things get moving soon. You don't need that on top of everything else.

Rachdav- I'm not sure what that is but can understand how anything un expected is upsetting. Hopefully all will be ok. Sending love for your appointment mon   x

AFM I have been closely monitored after weds and the worry I was over stimulated, I was really bloated and had really bad twinges under my ribs, my medication was halved and had bloods and scans every day. I hope I am back on track I feel a bit better and the regular protein and water has helped. My trigger shot has also been halved to 5,000 iu and I have EC Monday at 0830. I have had a lovely weekend, need sunglasses to sleep in my orange duvet cover but will embrace it for now. Keeping positive for Monday. 

Love to everyone, I hope you are all having a good weekend  

Xxx


----------



## Nellie321

Feathers I am the same the last few days which is just awful after EC and my lazy bladder! I've also got a bruised ovary so I have so much tenderness in that area! Have you taken anything for it? I've got lactulose which my consultant said is safe to use. I'm so worried with all this going on its going to upset my embies. I hope you feel better soon and good luck for Monday   x 

Laurel sorry you're having migraines. Make sure you drink plenty of water. I hope they ease soon and fx for Monday   x 

Nat that's great news you have 3 on board! Afternoon tea sounds lush. What progesterone support are you on? Not sure of spelling but I'm on an injection of lubion and a utrogestan pessary each day an have been since EC. Been having some nausea but not sure if it's due to them or everything I've been thru! Not sure how long it takes for general anaesthetic and morphine to be out of your system. I hope your 4 cell does well as I have one on board! It would give me hope if yours makes it   x 

Lucy thank you hunni. Today was uncomfortable but bearable, I was just happy to be reunited with my embies   LOVE your lucky rabbit!! The things we do hey!    I'm glad you've been kept closely monitored and fx you're now back on track. Fx for EC on Monday hunni   x 

Hope everyone else is ok and having a good weekend x


----------



## feathers101

Nellie - glad it's not just me! 
But soo sorry you have it on top of everything else and that you are feeling so tender. It's such a hard journey at the best of times, without constant tenderness and discomfort 
I'm using lactulose as well, started last night and it worked for me once. 
So need to take it again to get anything moving...🙁


----------



## mo89

I have just administered the ovritrelle trigger shot. Bleeding as i took the needle out. Getting ready to go to bed as sooo tired and belly is a bit sore. Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

mo - Just think, drug-free day tomorrow. Good luck for EC on Monday.

Lolisita - Hope you're ok  thinking of you, is it OTD tomorrow?

Nat and Nellie - Welcome to the 2ww! Hope it doesn't drive you too crazy.

Lucy - Good luck to you for Monday too, have a nice relaxing day tomorrow to prepare as best you can. 

laurel - You've done so well not to test early! It's nearly Monday now. 

Natnu - Great news on your scan, you're a bit ahead of me but I should be stimming by Friday I hope.

Hope - If you click the 'more' link underneath the popular emoticons it lets you choose more; it opens in a new window but if you click them, the code automatically appears in your message.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok. I'm tired and fed up of DR now, this part is so long and frustrating! I am grateful that AF has arrived but it's been much more painful than usual and my poor tummy is bruised from 16 days of this now. To top it off, work was horrible today and I can't wait for the weekend to be over!


----------



## Lolisita

Bridget,Jo-Hopeful, Nellie, NatParnell, Lucy, Sarahsuperdork  and anyone I missed. Thanks so much for thinking of me and sending me positive vibes.

Unfortunately it is all over for me, heartbroken  
I tested on frer today and it is negative. I started spotting red, I think AF will start properly tomorrow. Will test tomorrow again just to confirm it before calling the clinic. 
OTD is tomorrow. The only hope I have now is frosties, hope I can start soon xx


----------



## mo89

Aw no lolisita. Im so sorry. Do the docs know why after everything that it wouldnt take? Were u using progesterone pessaries. well whats meant for you won't go past you. Took my mum n dad 10 years to have me. So happy their treatment didn't  work. it must be hard. Don't give up hope!  

Did any of you experience really sore boobs?


----------



## Lucy101

Lolisita - Iam so so sorry, I just cried reading your post. Thinking of you and sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## Lolisita

Mo89- Thank huni. I think I can have a follow up consultation but I will have to wait 2 month for that, and to be honest I don't think the doc will tell me anything that I don't already know. He probably will say it is hard to say the reason why because my cycle was perfect without any complications and I produced top grade blastocysts. 
Wow 10 years, it must have been the happiest day of their lives when u were born  
I experienced very sore boobs with my natural pregnancies. 
Xx

Lucy - Thank u sweetie   means a lot! 

Wishing everyone all the luck in the world and lots of BFP'S! 
Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm so sorry Lolisita   take care of yourself, plenty of TLC for you tomorrow.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi Lolisita - I'm so sorry   It's so hard, I had a great cycle on our fresh cycle and had a top grade blastocyst transferred too (5AB i think) and that didn't take. I wanted to know why but of course the consultant couldn't tell me, I don't really think they know why. 
Take care of yourself - sending you lots of


----------



## Lolisita

Jo-Hopeful- thanks huni   I keep wondering why it didn't take, but guess it could have been anything.
I think once the embryos getc transfered no one can really know whats happening inside. Do you agree that there is no point wasting time to see a consultant?  X


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Lolisita - I think you could say it was anything. I wondered whether it was when my nephew jumped on me or whether it was going bowling! Silly things and probably completely stupid but you do over think things, it's so easy too. It would be great if we could know what was going on inside but once it's there, we have to rely on our bodies to do the job!

I saw my consultant 2 months after the BFN and to be honest it wasn't much use! He just asked what questions I had (Why?!) which he couldn't answer, he went through all the grading of the embryos which really meant nothing to me after 'the best' had been transferred and not worked! And apart from telling me that we could have an FET 3 months after AF arrived (she took 6 weeks after my BFN!) and to contact my clinic after on CD1 of the 3rd month, things I already knew  - that was it! xx


----------



## Lolisita

Sarahsuperdork - thank u lovely   xx

Jo_Hopeful- That's exactly what I been doing the the past 2 days,I was even wondering if it was because I used vagisil for my irritation. Silly I know, but u straight away think  it is because u done something wrong.
Thanks for sharing your experience,  it helped me decide that seeing a consultant is complete waste of time.  Exactly when u have the best top grade embryos, it is not much consultant  can comment on. Wow 3 month to wait to do FET...gosh I was hoping for 2 month... xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

It's irrational Lolisita, but completely understandable at the same time!! 

I was actually able to start on CD1 of the 3rd AF following the BFN (if that makes sense!) I do know some clinics have different protocols for starting FETs though. You're welcome! The waiting is the worse part at times, but it'll soon come. I really hope that your FET cycle is 'the one'


----------



## Lolisita

Jo_Hopeful - Yes does make sence. Thank u huni. I hate the waiting game, being quite impatient doesn't help. X


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi lollista, so so sorry for you. It's so unfair this process. i know it's difficult, but take hope that you do have Frosties to use. My clinic likes 2 af's before starting again to get cycles back to normal but I think clinic can differ on that stance too. Lots of love. Snuggle up with DH today and take some time out. Xx

Hi Nellie, good luck to you on 2ww, you been through so much. Xx

Nat, good luck. Three on board, wow.  I'm glad you are having a nice weekend in London. Xx

Laurel, good luck for tomorrow's test xx

Lucy, EC tomorrow, yay, hope it all goes well for you, wishes you lots of eggs and orange luck. So love you have an orange duvet. Xx

Feather, good luck for et tomorrow xx

Bridgetk, hope you survived the day with 134 girls to look after! Xx

Rachdav, good luck at you appointment tomorrow, thinking of you. 

Hi everyone else. I think as some of us are so far into treatment now it's that time when we wait on everyone's results of things and it's such an anxious difficult time. Wishing you all lots of luck. Xxxx


----------



## lilo

Just want to send lots of hugs to Lolista. This is such a tough and horrible process and it's only natural to question why. Please take a little heart if you can from the fact that it will have been nothing at all that you did or didn't do. After all is done I really think it comes down to luck/fate as in a normal conception. You can have the best grade embie which still doesn't take. Think that's why it is so hard because you can't imagine why on earth it wouldn't work. I'm just really, really sorry and hope this hasn't sounded flippant. Please take good care of yourself and in a few days your head might be in a better place to start looking forward and concentrating on those little Frosties. X


----------



## mcstamp

Lolista    So sorry.  This is so difficult to get your head around as It just makes no sense at all.  The pain will get better though and you'll be able to look forwards.  But enjoy some time with DH today and look after each other x  I wouldn't hurry to make decisions about frosties, the path will come clear when its meant to. 

Nellie-  I'm so pleased you are PUPO after such a rough ride.  I like the sound of the orange turtles.  I went looking for orange trinkets yesterday as I was distracting myself at an antiques centre but could only find a hideous  crystal orange tea service.  So I guess I'll keep eating the orange jelly babies!

Natparnell-  With 3 embies on board I hope you had an extra bit of cake ! I think making time for nice things with OH is a great idea though all this.  We've been spoiling ourselves rotten! 

Feathers- Hope you feel better soon.  I got very bloated after I started the progesterone but it settled after a couple of days. I found peppermint tea helped. 

Mo89-  Good luck for tomorrow.  I'm pleased your work is being supportive and I wish you luck in your NQT year too- You are not doing things by halves are you ?  I get sore boobs after the trigger shot which last throughout the 2 WW (I think the progesterone may do it too) but they tend to get better each day (which I think is a bad sign!)

Beccaboo-  I hope you are side effect free from the stimms and having a lovely weekend x  When is your scan?

Laurel-  its good to hear from you.  This last few days is really hard but I'll be thinking of you in the morning. I'm on Tuesday.

Lucy- Good luck tomorrow- I like the sound of your orange bunny!

Sarahsuperdork-  You work in an outdoors shop?  Remember you are tougher than all your customers.  They may be climbing big mountains and doing daft endurance races  but they've not done IVF.  How much longer will you be DR for?

Rachdav- I feel cross for you   I wonder why they didn't spot this sooner?  I hope that your questions get answered tomorrow.  have you been on the Long Protocol and DR already?

AFM-  I've 2 days to go until testing and have been distracting myself painting and second hand furniture shopping (its an addiction).  My kitchen is a tasteful blue but just for you I'm going to get a bit orange on behind the fridge!  
I don't like to symptom spot during 2WW as I know it can all be down to progesterone, but I like to think my cats would know (because that is dead logical!) They both sat on my knee mid week (which they don't do, so I think is a good sign )  but not since, which I now think Is a bad sign.  I know this is completely crazy but this is what it does to you and you girls have it all to come!!


----------



## Mary_L

Oh Lolista, I'm so so sorry. Felt devastated for you reading your post. I think we all get how painful this is for you right now, I imagine even more so when the process had gone so well. I think the element of random chance and the lack of control we have in this process is the hardest part. Please don't blame yourself- I know we all look back and think 'what if' on these cycles but you did everything you could. Try to look after yourself today then take some time to recover from the process and those frosties will be waiting for you when you're ready. Much love  

Mcstamp- thanks, glad it will be over soon! Think the bit of orange behind the fridge is a great idea. I'lll be sending lots of good luck thought to you on tuesday. 

Sarah- sorry it's rough at the moment, bad days at work is the last thing you need right now! Don't forget how quickly everything goes once you're on the next stage, not long to go. 

Natparnell- sending sticky vibes your way. Hope you're still treating yourself in london. 

Nellie 321- just been catching up on everything that's been happening to you, sounds like a really tough time. Hope you're able to relax over the 2ww. Love your turtles!

Lucy101, feathers101, mo89- will be thinking of you all tomorrow.

Rachdav- that must have a been a huge shock. Really hope you can continue with this cycle.  

BridgetK10- I'm impressed with your trip yesterday, you can't be feeling that comfortable with that number of follies on board!

Sorry for anyone I've missed out- can't scroll back any more but hope everyone ok. 

AFM- migraine has lifted a bit today. Just trying to keep busy and not think about tomorrow! Booked a summer holiday yesterday so got something to look forward to if bad news tomorrow. 

xxxxx


----------



## Rachdav

oh Lolita......my heart just sank when i read your post....I'm so sorry it hasn't worked for you this time. 

Nellie......I LOVE that you have 3 little turtles with you! I'm impressed they have orange on too!  Mine comes with me to the clinic every time!!


----------



## Nellie321

I'm just hopping on quick so no personals til later......

Lolisita my heart is broken for you. I have tears in my eyes as I type. Please know it was nothing you did or didn't do. You have to believe that to get over this. Don't rush. Take time to grieve. Spend time with DH and talk it through. I know it's hard when it seems you had the perfect cycle and a top grade blast but it obviously wasn't meant to be. I don't mean that to sound harsh hunni but I don't want you to blame yourself. As for seeing the consultant, at my follow up I felt it was pretty pointless. I was cleared to try ivf again after two cycles. My immediate reaction was that I wanted to try again straight away. In reality I wasn't ready (mentally) for 4 months. Don't rush any decisions. Take your time and take a little comfort in the fact that you have those gorgeous Frosties. I'm so sorry  x


----------



## NatParnell

Hi all, this isn't going to be a long post because doing it on my phone. 

Nellie - hope you are feeling ok today. I am using  Cyclogest pesaries 3 times a day. Not feeling that great to be honest and not sure if it's them. Feel really bruised inside and seem to have a bit of a bad tummy and lots of wind. 

Lollister - I'm so sorry to hear your news, it is devastating when that happens. Give yourself time to grieve though and then make a plan for the future. Hope you are managing to have some me time and time with your DH. 

Mcstamp - wow, you must be so excited and nervous at the same time. Best of luck and will be thinking of you. 

Hope everyone gets on ok tomorrow that has scans, EC and ET. 

Enjoy the rest of your weekends. We still have another night in the hotel so just chilling and spending time together. Xx


----------



## gymrunner

Hello all

Lolista, I'm so sorry to hear your news, sending you the biggest of hugs xx


Tashap and Hope, thanks for asking how I am 😊

Rachdav, I also have a bicornuate uterus, it just means we may need to be monitored a little as our womb isn't quite the right shape and is heart shaped instead. Hopefully they'll put your mind to rest a little tomorrow and you'll be able to continue with tx. 

AFM, hubby took me away to Brecon this weekend and it was so nice to go away and feel like a 'normal' couple for a while! My emotions are all over the place though. I have my scan Wednesday to check stimming is working which I'm nervous about. This is all so hard isn't it?

Sending everyone hugs xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi gymrunner, will Wednesday be you first stimms scan? I have mine too Wednesday. Hoping some follies have been growing. I've just been to body balance class which was nice and did 15 mins very gentle on bike, that's been nice to do something a bit active, ready to chill now. Good luck for you scan on Wednesday. Xx

Hi Nat, lovely you have another night in hotel. Make the most of nice relaxation and rest.  

Good luck for tomorrow laurel. Will be thinking about you. Lovely you have booked a hol, that's a nice idea. Xx

Day 4 of stimms tonight, feeling ok still. Was at a loose end yesterday not doing my usual Saturday run and gym stuff so body balance today felt really nice and gentle. Trying to take it easy on the stimms, my energy needs to go into making my follies grow and produce eggs! This week I have a scan Wednesday and one Friday plus DH has wisdom tooth out Tuesday so it's all going on this week, plus a busy week at work. Must not stress! Xx


----------



## gymrunner

Hi Beccaboo, yeah, wednesday is my first stimms scan too. Eek!! I haven't been training for 2 weeks now as ive had the flu but I'm better now and I've got a pt session tomorrow. I've told him it has to be low impact and gentle! Also really hoping I've been growing some nice follies, a bit worried having the flu might have have had an impact...ah well, we'll find out Wednesday. 
Do you find you get pain after injecting? It only lasts an hour but it does hurt a little and I always feel dizzy...hopefully these are good signs!! 
Good luck Wednesday!


----------



## Bridgetk10

Afternoon Ladies,

Lolista huge huge    It is such a hard journey to go on. Take time to recover and be yourself. Xx

Mcstamp. Sending sticky vibes for Tuesday. 

Gymrunner Beckaboo hope all goes well at your scans. The first scan may not show very much. Mine had barely grow at all at my first scan and I have been stimming for 4 days. 

Natparnell time being a couple is paramount enjoy some you time. 

Rachdav. Hope all goes well tomorrow. 

Nellie sending you sticky vibes. 

Mo89 thinking of you tomorrow especially as an NQT.  

Big   To all I haven't mentioned hope you are not suffering side effects. 

AFM yesterday I was just too tired to type! It was a long day the museum was brilliant and the girls I had with me were exceptional. The day was made all the longer by the A1 being closed at Stevenage so we went round the A10 past my clinic! Unfortunately though because my coach driver couldn't speak English very well and didn't know the area at all he got back on the A1 before the affected section so we got stuck in it! I had drunk 3.5 litres of water during the day and the coach didn't have a toilet!! Some of the poor girls just couldn't hold it any longer and had to go to the toilet on the hard shoulder. The traffic was stationary and all we could do was make it as safe as possible. Today we have been out for lunch with friends which was lovely. I am really feeling the fullness in my hips and I am very tired with sore (.)(.)'s! Scan on Tuesday and 2&1/2 weeks worth of cover work to set I am planning work for the full 2ww incase i don't feel like going into work. I am not going to push myself if I feel rough!


----------



## Mary_L

Thanks beccaboo. Hope your scan on wed goes well. Body balance is a good idea. I was planning on doing some pilates to replace my usual gym class but never quite got round to it. Have booked myself into my gym class on Tues incase it's bad news tomorrow, will enjoy cancelling it if its a BFP but if its a BFN thought having it prebooked might motivate me more.. Hope you can avoid the stress this week, look after yourself xx

Gymrunner hope you've grown some good follies too! Glad you've got rid of the flu, enjoy your gentle session tomorrow. 

xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Gymrunner, enjoy your gentle pt session and take it easy.  I havent had pain when injecting but I am feeling like my lower back has started to ache very slightly, strange that but I guess growing follies can affect all round that area??! Let us know how things go Wednesday. Il have been stimming for 6 days by then. Xx

Bridget, glad you had a good time although tiring and the long coach drive home! Hope you get the cover sorted with work, good that you can plan these things for the just in case! Last thing you need is stressing about work. Xx

Laurel, that's exactly what I did after my FET didn't work, I don't have to pre book classes at my gym but I went and did a hiit class the afternoon of the morning I tested! I was so upset in the morning I had to do something that took my mind off it and exercise is always a great way to make me feel better. Of Course we don't want that for you though because everything crossed its a BFP for you. Xx


----------



## Nellie321

Feathers it really is such a hard journey. Defo take some more lactulose to get things moving again. It really helped me   x 

Mo enjoy having no injections today and good luck for tomorrow!   x 

Sarah thanks hunni. I'm already getting impatient and it's only been a day!! LP really does suck. I feel your frustration, but you're getting there. I've now had 54 injections as I'm on them for progesterone support. Never did I think I'd be capable of doing this. We are so much stronger than we think. I'm sorry work is horrible on top of everything else. Are you off tomorrow? If so I hope you have something nice planned   X

Beccaboo thank you for the luck. It is such a horrible waiting game isn't it. Wednesday will be here before you know it. Fx you've grown some lovely follies x 

Mcstamp defo keep eating the orange jelly babies!! That tea service does sound hideous! I love how we're all on the lookout for anything orange. My DH has just got in and brought me some mini Jaffa cakes.....the first thing I said was "they're orange"!   I love that you're kitchen will have a flash of orange behind the fridge! You are so strong not symptom spotting or testing early, I could never do it!! Fx your cats know the score   x 

Laurel thank you hunni, it's been pretty horrendous to be honest! Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you   x 

Rachdav I feel slightly crazy with my turtles but then I think why not! It makes me feel like I'm doing something, no matter how small or insane!! x 

Hi Nat I feel shocking today and no idea why. I feel so wiped out and very nauseous. I'm the same with the bruised tummy and wind. Tbh that whole area feels awful to the point I've no idea how my embies are supposed to thrive but God I hope they do. Enjoy your last night in the hotel and I hope you feel better soon x 

Gymrunner your weekend away sounds lovely. Fx you're growing some lovely follies x 

Bridget thank you for the sticky vibes. Sounds like you had a good time yesterday, apart from the traffic jams! 

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying the weekend. Good luck to everyone having scans, bloods, EC, ET or OTD tomorrow. Fx for good news. Love and light   x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

laurel - Fingers crossed you'll be cancelling that gym session. 

Nellie - I don't envy you the progesterone injections, I found them so painful! I've gone back to cyclogest this time. I'm not off til Wed but that's only two work days to go. 

Bridget - Great plan to take time off work where you can, you're right that it's better not to push yourself if you're not up to it. Sounds like the coach trip home was a nightmare, glad you've had time to relax over the weekend. 

Beccaboo and gymrunner - Good luck for your first stimms scans on Wednesday. 

Nat - Bloating and wind are progesterone side effects, unpleasant and uncomfortable but normal. Have you tried peppermint tea? I had terrible trapped wind in the days after my frozen transfer and it was the only thing that helped. 

Thinking of you Lolisita. 

Hope all you lovelies on the 2ww are doing ok. Sending you all positive vibes. 

Two more buserelin to go until my scan on Wed - can't come soon enough! With any luck my EC will be two weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Hope11978

Hi all hope you have all had a nice weekend

Jo_hopefor2016 - Hi, when is your next scan? Hope you are well?

Sarahsuperdork - How are you feeling? Not too long until we have our baseline scans Wednesday http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/pompom.gif thanks regarding smileys, hopefully some will appear on this post!

Lolistia - So sorry to hear your news, it's heartbreaking.. I have every hope that you will be lucky with your beautiful frosties. Take time to come to terms with the last few weeks and you will feel strong enough to try again. I had my follow appointment a week after as the consultant was leaving and like the others say it was a waste of time. Thinking of you and sending you and you DH lots of hugs x http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/togetherhug.gif

Bridget - Sounds as though you had a very busy day yesterday. Good luck for your scan Tuesday x

Beccaboo - Good luck with your two scans this week.

Nellie - Sorry to hear you are not feeling too good but pleased to hear your ET went ok and you have 2 on board! Sending you lots of sticky vibes Hope you have been able to rest and relax this weekend x

Crystaldaisy -Hope you are ok?

Gymrunner - Brecon sounds lovely, good luck with your scan on Wednesday. I have my baseline on Wednesday FX we will both get on ok x

Rosy - Hope you are well?

Feathers - good luck for ET tomorrow x

Mcstamp - Hope you continue to distract yourself and keep busy until test day x

Londonhels - Good luck for tomorrow x

Natparnell - Hope you enjoyed your time in London? 3 on board wow sending you lots of sticky baby dust x

Angeldelight - Good luck for your ET x

Mo89 - good luck for your scan tomorrow x

Lucy - Good luck for your scan tomorrow x

Rachdav - Good luck also for your scan tomorrow x

Tashap - Hope you had a lovely weekend?

Laurel - Where have you booked your hols anywhere nice? Good luck for your scan x

AFM - not much change for me day 14 of DR - after a really bad day yesterday, cold symptoms, headache, sore boobs and tiredness i feel a lot better today. We went for a lovely long walk with the dog today which i think done me some good. 3 days to baseline scan and counting!

Anyone I have missed sorry such a lot happening on here baby dust to all xxx http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/fairydust.gif


----------



## Hope11978

my smiley's still do not work - oh well I will add them in the old skool way  xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Lolisita - I'm so impatient too. I hate waiting.

I'm ok thanks Hope11978. I have my next scan on 29th Feb, hopefully my lining is doing what it should! How are you? 

Hope everyone else is ok? x


----------



## mo89

Thank you ladies. Thanks bridget, very hard being an NQT and doing this. If i didn't do it now the docs said ivmight not be able to   so had to go for it. Starting to feel really sick and nervous about tomorrow. 

Sorry i don't do many personals but i always do this on my stupid phone. Xx


----------



## Hope11978

Hi Jo_hopefor2016 yeah I'm good thanks so is the 29th your baseline scan? I know on baseline they check the lining but should we have any follicles at that stage? I'm a bit unsure, this is my 2nd ivf cycle but it's still confusing at times x


----------



## Lolisita

Beccaboo - thank u lovely,  and for your pm  

Mcstamp-  thanks huni. I think I already decided on frosties and can't wait to start the cycle, feel like I need a focus. When is your OTD? X

Laurel- thank u   I am trying not to blame myself. The hardest part is that hubby really believed it is going to work. I am trying to concentrate on our little frosties x I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!  Where are u off to on hols ?sounds lovely  x

Rachdav- aw hun thank u  x

Nellie- thank u sweetie, yes that the thing because it was a perfect cycle, it makes me confused why it didn't work, maybe my body just wasn't ready for all the drugs I've been taking. X

Natparnell - thanks hun, We had a lovely day with DH , and talked lots. Feeling better today. Are u enjoying your stay in the hotel ? X

Gym runner - hugs back x Good luck for your scan on Wednesday x

Bridgetk - thanks lovely   Good luck for your scan!

Sarahsuperdork - thanks for thinking of me hun x 

Hope - thank u   I feel like it will be a waste of time too, I am going to ask the nurse tomorrow, if I don't need one to start FET I might just book it with nurses.
Yay nearly there , good luck for your scan ! X

Jo-Hopeful - Yep waiting is the worst part x

Hubby made me feel more positive about the whole thing, I am trying to get my strength together and concentrate on my gorgeous frosties. I am only funded unmedicated FET, so that's the only option I can go for. If anyone has any experience with that I would love to hear it xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hope - At the downreg scan they're checking for quiet ovaries (no activity) and a thin lining. We're basically in a temporary menopause so there should be nothing going on in there. The stimms kickstart everything and that's when the follicles start to grow. How are you feeling? It's nice to have a DR buddy, it's such a long slog!

mo - Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow.  Stay positive.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Our posts crossed Lolisita  I don't know about natural FET (my two were medicated) but I can say I definitely found it helpful planning the next cycle as soon as I knew the one I was doing hadn't worked. I needed the focus to be able to keep going.


----------



## Angedelight

Hi all
Hope everyone has had good weekends.
Lolisita so sorry to hear your news. This journey is just awful and painful. Even though it's science it's not an exact science- on paper this cycle looked perfect. Thinking of you. Hope you have some time to digest it all before you have to work. 
Hope anyone who's had recent ET is doing ok.
I found out Friday at my scan my EC will be weds, another scan tomorrow. My stomach is bruised from all the injections, the morning orgulatron has a particularly big needle. Looks fabulous on top of the bloating!.
I've worked all weekend- great- no need to make excuses to not socialise. Feeling tired and cannot wait to be off for the 2ww now.
Thinking of everyone.
A x


----------



## Lolisita

Sarahsuperdork - Yep exactly that. Planning my next cycle is helping me focus and stay motivated.   xx
Angedelight - hank u huni   I guess sometimeshaving the perfect cycle is not enough...xx Good luck for your scan tomorrow!


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies. Just has ec and got 3 eggs out of 6. What were your numbers like?


----------



## londonhels

Hey guys -just had day 12 scan. Had two eggs over threshold on Friday, now I have seven. So happy as way more than I had last ivf and never expected for them to have grown so much over weekend. Fingers crossed they will get a handful of mature eggs on egg collection on Wednesday.  Although this up/down each appointment is very reminiscent of last time. 

Lollista I'm so sorry that it hasn't been successful this time round. Am I right in thinking you have frozen?  If so that's great news and somethung really positive to think about. I hope you're enjoying a nice large glass of wine in the meanwhile. 

Thanks for all the positive thoughts sent my way -it means a lot. Thinking of you guys all round the country too today. 

Now onto the trigger for EC Wednesday x


----------



## feathers101

Hello lovelies
Just back from et - have one top quality blast on board with 6 frosties and 6 more being monitored overnight.
Am really pleased but now onto yet another wait.....


----------



## Lucy101

Good morning,

Thank you for all your supportive good luck messages. I am just waiting for my boyfriend to collect me and give me the news of how many eggs were collected. I came round to see my eggs disappearing off into the sunset  . Our centre is linked with kings so after EC OH has to take them on the train in an incubator to the other hospital for fertilisation. Guess we wait and see now. Eeek.

Good luck to my EC buddies today and those having ET or scans.

Continued love to lolisita and thoughts are with you all on 2ww.

xxx


----------



## londonhels

Lucy -I was at King's all morning and saw people come in with what I assumed were eggs in these big containers - maybe I saw yours!


----------



## Hope11978

Hi Sarahsuperdork yes it's lovely to have someone DR at same time and scans on the same day  thanks for info regrading baseline scan last time on SP I took some tablets first then bleed had baseline scan then started buserelin so very different . I had 2 small follies on baseline that time so wasn't too sure on what they would be looking for this time! How are u today? Xxx


----------



## Lucy101

Ah Londonhels that is so funny, if you saw a dodgy looking character in a flat cap that would be my boyfriend 

He's just phoned and I have 8, we'll be praying for our telephone call tomorrow.
Xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello All,

I don't think I'm keeping up with everyone's stages of treatment, we are a busy bunch of ladies. 

Hi Lucy, How are you feeling after EC? 8 eggs is brilliant, good work you.  xx

Hi Feathers, Fab news on ET and wishing you lots of luck for your 2ww. Always waiting aren't we but the wait will be worth it when you get that BFP Im sure   

Hi Londonhels, aww that's brilliant you can trigger tonight for EC Wednesday. Enjoy your injection free day tomorrow too!  Thinking of you and hoping EC will be straightforward with some good quality eggs for use. xx

Hi Mo89, How are you feeling, was EC all okay. I always say having eggs is better than them not being able to get any. 3 eggs is fine, I only had 4 on my last fresh. Some ladies get loads and some don't, its all very different. Its always anxious times with low egg numbers but I always say as long as you get to ET with one of those, that's what matters. Everything crossed for you lovely. xx

Hi Angedelight, Good luck for your EC Wednesday, this is another busy week for a lot of us isn't it. Don't forget to take a little something orange with you for luck.  I know what you mean about not having to socialise, our evenings and weekend revolve around movie nights in at the moment! xx

Hi Hope, I think nice walks do wonders for making you feel better. I went for a nice walk with my dad on Saturday and took his friends dogs, it was so refreshing to get outside in the fresh air.

Hi Lolista, Hope you are having a better day after your weekend. Are you back to work this week? You will start to feel better about things over time and to have your frosties and FET to focus on is great. xx

Hi sarah, you have a scan too on Wednesday. Your EC really wont be much behind mine if mine goes to plan (2nd March EC) 

Hi Nat, Hope you had a nice weekend in your hotel. xx

Hi Mcstamp, Good luck for testing tomorrow, Lots of orange luck for you. xx

Hi Laurel, Are you testing tomorrow too? If so sending you lots of orange vibes too. xx

Ms Gnomer, How are you, did you have a scan today or is it tomorrow? Any progress on those follies?

Hi tashap Hows things? xx

Hi Nellie, How are you feeling after your EC/ET now? How is that virus you had, do you think its all ok now? Have you taken sick leave or holiday from work?

I know Ive missed loads of you out, sorry, I cant keep up! I love reading all your updates though.
I have a bad headache today, my first one since starting this cycle so cant complain really.  
xx


----------



## londonhels

Thanks Becaboo -drink plenty of water and headache should disappear. I got told to drink 2.5 litres and found it really helped compared with last rounds headaches.

Lucy you're not gonna believe it but I actually did see a (good looking!) Guy with a flat cap, think he had stubble, carrying a silver box. Was that him?! So funny if so! 

Trigger tonight at 10.30. Anyone else set like five different alarms for that injection?

Am considering whether to treat myself to a glass of wine after egg collection - thoughts?


----------



## Mary_L

Pleased to see some good EC/ET/scan news today!

Just had the dreaded phone call and it's a BFN for me this time round. I didn't have high hopes but guess was hanging onto that little bit of hope more than I knew as feel pretty devastated. 

Really hope some baby dust falls on the rest of you lovely ladies and can't thank you enough for your support throughout this. 

Xxxxx


----------



## Lucy101

Londonhels that is hilarious sounds just like my man - wax jacket and white converse. Feel likes our worlds have crossed paths now...... I like it  
I clock watched for 2 hours for my trigger and then stupidly put hand cream on so had it in my leg and couldn't push down the plunger! I had to call OH to push it down  

Hmm like your thoughts re wine, I prob wouldn't need any tonight I'm just hopping into bed with a hot water bottle feeling warm and fuzzy from the meds still! For anyone that is nervous please don't worry, I had light sedation and was asleep I do not remember a thing just that I was in safe hands and it was quick 20 mins in total. I have tummy cramps now but nothing a couple of paracetamol and sleep won't fix. I like the thought of a glass of fizz though if our phone call is ok tomorrow.

Thanks beccaboo - I'm surprised I do not know what I was expecting but 8 is my number ( born 8.8.7, I've never been superstitious before but with all my orange and 8's I'm changing my mind! OH guessed 8 so when he said 8 today I didn't believe him! I know how stupid this sounds saying it out loud, I'm cringing inside!

Hope everyone else is ok, thinking of you all  

Xx


----------



## mo89

Thanks. Yeh fingers crossed they all fertilise. I have to call tmz at 11. So if they all fertilise do i still need to wait and see what grade they will turn into or will i find out tomorrow when i call? 

Was totally fine with ec but now starting to hurt. 

Lucy101- did you find out how many you got today. Exciting for tomorrow.


----------



## Lucy101

Laurel - sorry your post popped up same time as mine. So sorry you received that call, I hope you have someone with you.  I think we try and prepare ourselves but it always hurts when you hear it and it's real, sending you lots of love and thinking of you xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi laurel, I'm presuming phone call means you had bloods taken for the test? So sorry to hear that   It is devastating and upsetting, even though you may not have felt it had worked. I was exactly the same for my FET last year, I just felt it had not worked and when my test confirmed it is still so sad. We always have hope its going to work and its upsetting because we want it so much. Take care of yourself and take some time out for yourself. xx

Hi Londonhels, Thanks, yes tried to drink quite a bit this afternoon, It could be dehydration as was in a meeting most of the morning so hadn't drunk much. Just cant wait to get home from work now. I cant see why you cant treat yourself to a little glass before ET if you fancy it, this could be your last for a long time.  xx

Hi Lucy, I know it really does make us go a bit crazy on the superstitious front and like you I not usually superstitious at all. But I know my orange nail varnish on my toes isn't coming off (other than for EC)! When it was Chinese New year the other week I decided to google what Chinese new year I was born in, it then came up with lucky numbers, lucky colours and I was even starting to think oh what if that number could mean something relating to IVF.  

Hi Mo, I cant remember if they grade them on the fertilisation call, maybe one of the other ladies can remember. On transfer day 3 I remember they told me they were doing well and on 5dt the embryologist then told me the grading of them all, I remember that as I cried when she told me they were good and had made it to blast. I felt such a weirdo, crying with my gown on in the transfer chair just because I was happy Id made it to that point. She probably thought what is she crying for, they are good embryos!

xx


----------



## mo89

Thanks beccaboo. I think i will be a day 2 or 3 transfer they said. Just want to know. Im the most impatient person!!! 

Laurel im so sorry! I can't imagine how you must feel. All that effort we go through!! N some people fall preg with a one night stand gggrrrr. 

Im going to sleep until 11 tomorrow! Then phone straight away


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

I'm struggling to keep up with everyone  - sorry! I am thinking of everyone though. xx

Laurel - Just wanted to say i'm sorry you've had a BFN. Sending you   Take care xx

Fingers crossed for a good fertilisation number tomorrow Mo


----------



## mcstamp

Laurel I'm really sorry.    It is so hard and I know this cycle didn't go at all the way you thought it would do but you always hope for the best.  I guess it is hope that keeps us going through all this.  Sending love  and strength your way x  

M089 I agree with Beccaboo about the number of eggs, I've had 6,5 and 10 collected on different cycles.  Which I always felt were on the low side, but have had a pretty good fertilisation rate and ended up with similar numbers of embryos to ladies who had lots more collected.  There's' no predicting it , but  FX for a good call in the morning.

Lucy-  I can't believe that your OH has to walk across the hospital with your eggs!?  That is so strange!! Look forwards to hearing you news. Hope you have a relaxing night and get at least 88 winks  .... (your lucky number.. get it?)

Feathers- Glad ET went well.  its great to have the Frosties too x Welcome to the madness of the 2WW!

LondonHels-  I very rarely drink but for some reason during IVF all I want to do is have a cold, crisp glass of wine (which would floor me, so I don't) So I reckon you can indulge tonight x

Beccaboo- the dreaded headache   at least al the water drinking will get your bladder practising for ET!

Angledelight-  hope your tummy is feeling a bit better.  I totally get the hiding away thing- I would quite like to hide for at least another week!

AFM- I've nearly managed to pass the day without pulling my hair out!  Got to do scouts tonight, which I'd rather not but supervising teenage boys in the woods, in the dark will definitely take my mind off things. Testing in the morning, probably at 4 am cos I won't sleep.  I'm hopeful, as ever but not very optimistic


----------



## heatherfinn

Argh stressing - have to take my trigger tonight at 10.30 and just looked at the meds and I've been prescribed 2 x 250 ovitrelle so I have two pens in the fridge. But my nurse didn't mention taking both, it just says 250 on my instructions. But it looks like just a standard set of instructions that have been printed out. I can't phone the hospital as out of hours - have left a message on emergency line. Typically realised at about 3 minutes past them shutting for the evening. 

 nothing's ever easy in this game.

Laurel - I'm thinking of you tonight, I'm so sorry to hear it didn't work out x


----------



## gymrunner

Laurel, so sorry it hasn't worked out this time. Look after yourself and be kind to yourself xxx

Mcstamp, good luck for tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed for you. 

Beccaboo, how are you feeling about Wednesday? 

Hugs to everyone  else, (this feed is moving  uber quick now!)

Afm, I went to the gym today and did a light session and do feel better in myself. The stimming injection really hurts about 10 mins after I do it and I'm feeling quite bloated and uncomfortable so I'm hoping these are good signs and I'll have good news at my stimming scan Wednesday!


----------



## Rachdav

Good evening ladies!

Laurel - I'm sorry about your news today, sending you lots of hugs  

Mcstamp - enjoy scouting around tonight.......good luck for tomorrow - I'll be thinking of you! 

I saw my consultant today after finding out I had a bicornuate uterus on Friday....he scanned me again and doesn't think it should be an issue (!) so i can start my stimming tonight! Yay! If i get problems this cycle though they may investigate further and do an MRI/surgery. Fingers crossed it doesn't come to that though!.

xx


----------



## Rachdav

Hi Gymrunner.......when did you start stimming?


----------



## gymrunner

Hi Rachdav, great news that you can continue!! 😊😊
I started stimming Wednesday xx


----------



## topazfox

Hi, 

Could I join this please? This is my first IVF experience. Got my down regulation injection today and would love to hear from others in the same position xxx


----------



## Hope11978

Sarahsuperdork – How are you today?  Did you say today was your day off? Did you do anything nice?x

Lolistia – Hope you are ok today? Just wanted you to know I’m thinking of you x

Beccaboo – Hope your head has started to feel a bit better?  I’ve been trying to get out and have a 30min walk on my lunch hour and I have been trying to drink plenty of water – still have been reliant on paracetomol to ease it though.  

Gymrunner – Well done with making it to the gym when you are feeling so uncomfortable.  I managed to fit in a kettle bell class tonight but think I will stop once stimming as a lot of sit ups  Good luck for your scan Wednesday x

Laurel – So sorry to read your news today.  It really is so hard and so disappointing.  Sending you a big hug x

AFM – no change here day 15 DR.  2 days to baseline scan   


----------



## Hope11978

Hi and welcome Topaz fox 

What day do you start DR?  I started on 8th Feb and my baseline scan is Weds, hoping the medication has done it's job!

Everyone on here is so friendly and can offer lots of advice and support.

Good luck with your cycle x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Rachdav, yippee that you can start stimms and it's not an issue. I do think sometimes the consultants can worry us unnecessarily! I hope it's all straightforward for you. What stimms injections are you on? Xx

Hi gymrunner, stimms going well and I'm not quite sure how I feel for Wednesday. I haven't really felt any 'heaviness' in my ovaries like I can remember from last year but maybe that came a little later in stimms. I've had no bloatedness but maybe because I've kept active possibly?? Feeling a little nervous but I really can't stress about it.  how are you feeling? Glad you got to do a little session at the gym. Xx

Hi heatherfinn, hmmm confusing, did you manage to get in touch with anyone from clinic about what you needed to take? I hope so. Xx

Mcstamp, no pressure but we really need a BFP on this board! Seriously though I have fx crossed for you, it's nerve racking time. Hope the scouts took your mind off it. Good luck and orange dreams. Xx

Hi Jo_hopefor, hope you are well. It does move quick now this board doesn't it! Busy times. Xx

Hi hope, still got headache  to be fair it's my first one in ages, I managed the whole DR without one and 5 days of stimms. Yes I like to get out at lunchtime too, fresh air to break up day is good. 2 days to baseline, yay! Do you plan on starting stimms then? Xx

Mo, hope for lovely fertilisation numbers tomorrow for you. Let's be positive that the are some strong embies there. Xx

So yep, Still got headache.  hope il sleep it off. Least I don't have work tomorrow, instead playing chauffeur and nurse to DH while he has his wisdom tooth out! Hoping he is a 'good' patient! You know what men can be like when they are sick! Xx


----------



## Hope11978

Hi Beccaboo - yes all being well I plan to start stimms Wednesday FX x
Hope your headache soon shifts and your DH gets on ok tomorrow (yes Men are the worst patients) bless them  x


----------



## Lolisita

Londonhels-  Yes that's right, 3 beautiful frosties  
I am trying to focus on my next cycle and think positive. 
It is hard at times tho xx I enjoyed almost a whole bottle last night,I was too upset...Good luck for your EC! 

Lucy & Londonhels - Aw u made me smile girls   What a lovely story   

Laurel - I am so sorry sweetie   take time for yourself, have a glass of wine, and get lots of huggs from loved ones.   Thinking of Plan B really helped me to start feeling positive again after a fail. Xx

Lucy - Good luck for your call  tomorrow xx 

Beccaboo - Huni I will PM u later on x I am back at work, which helps actually. Frosties are definitely helping me to focus xx

Mo89- Good luck for your call tomorrow! Xx

Ravhdav- That's fantastic news   xx

Mcstamp - Huni I am keeping my fingers crossed for you! Good luck! Xx

JoHopefor - Good luck lovely!! Xx

I had a lovely chat with a nurse this morning, she booked me in with a doc for a follow up consultation,which is in 2 weeks time! I am so happy I managed to get such an early app! The nurse also mentioned that I can start FET with my next cycle, so looking into beginning of April   xz


----------



## Angedelight

Hi all

Just done trigger shot! Praying that's the last injection for a very long time. First in on Wednesday.

Londonhels  we are in it together!. I'm loving the idea of a drink between EC and ET. I've not drank since NYE and have just convinced my husband one glass of Prosecco will be fine.

Laurel- so sorry it hasn't worked out. This process is such a rollercoaster. Carry on being kind to yourself and do what you need to do to get through this.

Lolisita- glad you have a plan to focus on and an appointment.

Mcstamp- fingers firmly crossed for tomorrow. You've been so good holding out until the right day!

Heatherfinn- hope someone called you back. I've just used 250 ovitrelle but every protocol is different.

Mo89- hope you get a good a good update tomorrow.

Lucy- that's so weird having to transport your eggs! Gets the men a bit more involved I guess!! Hope you get a good call in the morning too.

Feathers- congrats on being PUPO!

Hope everyone else is doing ok, thinking of you all even if I've not mentioned you.


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Beccaboo said:


> Ms Gnomer, How are you, did you have a scan today or is it tomorrow? Any progress on those follies?


Hi *Beccaboo*, I'm so sorry I've been so rubbish at getting on here. I don't know why I'm always so busy and struggle to get on! How are things going for you? Yes, I had my scan today and it went really well. My BL was last Tuesday and was the best I've had (lining was only 3 and very quiet ovaries). Today's scan showed 6 on my right and 2 on my left at c12mm and then another 2 on each at 8-10mm, with a lining of 7.4, so all seemingly going very well. I'm keeping everything crossed that none of my follies go nuts this time and that they'll all actually mature. I'm feeling ginormous, though! The most eggs I've had collected was last time, when I got 6 and only 3 of those were mature (2 fertilised), and the first time I had 4 - all mature, but only 2 fertilised. I'll be really interested to see if I get any more this time.

Keep the faith, ladies, we'll get there!


----------



## Ms Gnomer

BTW does anyone have a strange taste in their mouth after taking either Gonal-F or Prednisalone? I've got the oddest metallic taste going on!


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Am on my phone still so no personals today I'm afraid but just wanted to check in and say I am thinking of you all. 

Good luck to all those having scans, EC and ET tomorrow. 

Lollista - glad u got to talk to a nurse and can start in April. Try and see Mr El-Tourkey if you can. Glad you are feeling a little better and able to move forward. 

Mcstamp - will have everything crossed for you overnight, we really need so good news on this board. Hope it all goes well tomorrow. 

I'm still feeling a little uncomfortable today and very tired and drained, have decided to take tomorrow off work as well. Have been driving myself mad with googling about implantation etc, I'm so nervous and paranoid, it's driving me crazy. 😫 Will catch up with you all more tomorrow. Night night all. Xx


----------



## Bridgetk10

Evening Ladies

Topaz fox welcome

Ms Gnomer yes I have funny tastes I am on Gonal F at the moment and I am very sensitive to smells. 

Lolista that's great you can start so quickly fx for you

Laurel. I am sorry to read your news  

Beccaboo drinking makes such a difference I am drinking about 4-5 litres a day

Mo89 3 is a good number it only takes 1  

Angedelight and Londonhels enjoy an injection free day tomorrow. 

Lucy how far did he have to transport them? Makes me realise I am like having everything in one place 

Rachdav. Really pleased you can start stimming

Hope good luck on Wednesday. 

Heatherfinn did you get an answer from the clinic

Mcstamp thinking of you tomorrow. Did you enjoy scouts. I do guides. 

Hi to everyone I have not done personally

AFM I am drinking for England today was the first day back after half term and I really felt everything as I moved from room to room. I have had to change my scheme of works round as there is no way I am physically capable of teaching Samba drumming at the moment. Scan in the morning and should get my trigger injection.


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Thank you, Bridget... makes me feel more "normal"!


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Evening ladies,
Sorry so few personal from me.

Lolista and Laurel, I am so sorry to read your updates   
Sending lots of love and strength to you both xxx
Great news on the early follow up appointment Lolista 

I'm 11 days into DR (nasal spray) and no major side effects yet...AF arrived 2days ago I've actually felt  better since. Less achey and bloated than before..

Scan 1 week today with stimming due to start a week on Wed all being well   

Thinking of everyone lots xxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Very quick one from me this evening to send love to laurel  and luck to mcstamp for OTD tomorrow.


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning ladies,

Thinking of you mcstamp. I presume you have tested already. Xx

Hi AChopeful, you will soon be stimming, only 1 week to go. Xx

Hi Bridget il be drinking lots more today! I'm at home so should be easier. Good luck with the scan today.  samba drumming sounds fun.  xx

Hi Nat, nooooo stay away from dr Google! Hehe! Maybe tiredness is a good sign. You have got 3 on board! Xx

Hi msgnomer, that's a really good scan with a good number of follies and sizes too. When is your next scan? I'm feeling fine, don't know what tomorrow's  scan will show, slightly concerned that I'm hearing about you ladies being bloated and I've been fine. Makes me question if it's working. Hope so! I know I prob won't t have many, I didn't have many last cycle but who knows! The most eggs I had collected was 4, 3 fertilised. Good luck for next scan xx

Hi angedelight, yippee you did trigger. One more sleep now until EC  

Hi lolista, 2 weeks for a follow up is great and April isn't far away. I always thought Unmedicated fets can be started quicker. It's great you have that to focus on. Xx

Day off today, DH has wisdom tooth out, I'm making most of a layin. Xx


----------



## mcstamp

Morning all, 

Wish I had some good news for you but it was another BFN for me   

Feeling a bit numb really, I expected to see it but still really hoped for 2 lines as I'm getting a bit fed up of all this now!

Its a beautiful looking day here so I'm going out for a walk and then I'm going to eat my consolation chocolates, watching homes under the hammer 

We have 3 frosties so its not quite last chance saloon yet but I think I will wait until the school summer holidays before a FET as I don't want to disrupt everything, yet again.  IN the mean time I'm going to join an open water swimming club (although I will wait until its a bit warmer)  I've ben putting it off for ages but I live at the foot of the Lakes so its kind of wrong not too be in them. I'm also going to enjoy landscaping the garden and doing all the heavy lifting I want! 

Thanks for all your support, you've helped keep me on the right side of sane x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

mcstamp I'm so sorry, thinking of you


----------



## Beccaboo

Oh mcstamp, so sorry to hear that  really is unfair. Take care of yourself today lovely. Big hugs. Xx


----------



## WobblyTulip

Hi all!
Sorry for radio silence for a few weeks - wanted to wait until we were cycling again before I joined you again.

Finally had our consent appointment yesterday for FET which should have been straight forward ... But no.
They are threatening to cancel the FET as we visited Mexico last November and they think there is a risk of Zika. New HFEA guidelines came out 2 weeks ago saying if no symptoms wait 28 days and if symptoms wait 6 months. We had no symptoms but they are threatening we have to wait another 6 months. At 40 yrs old that's not a great option for us as time is ticking... So have finally got them to agree that if we get tested and are clear we can go ahead. Next nightmare is that NHS is not testing for it so GP unable to help. So despite being on an NHS funded cycle we will have to pay privately for testing and need to get it done in next couple of days as due to start down reg on Sunday. Test takes a week to come back apparently. Really hoping we can go ahead - especially as had endo scratch in Jan to prepare for this cycle. 

Wasn't expecting this stress!


----------



## Angedelight

McStamp- so sorry to hear this. This process is so unfair. I've always made plans after mine and given myself a focus- and time to heal- it definitely helps.  Thinking of you x


----------



## Bridgetk10

Huge hugs Mcstamp


----------



## lilo

Haven't posted for a couple of days so just wanting to send hugs to McStamp and Laurel. This whole process is so invasive and so cruel it's really heartbreaking.

AFM I took my last pill on Friday and have a baseline scan booked in for tomorrow only I haven't bled yet. Has anyone else got any experience of waiting for a withdrawal bleed after stopping the pill. How long did it take? x


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Oh McStamp, I'm so sorry   xxxx


----------



## Rachdav

oh Mcstamp, I'm so sorry. Treat yourself and keep thinking of those 3 beautiful frosties. Sending you big hugs


----------



## londonhels

Mcstamp so sorry to hear that horrible bfn - it's so unfair. Such a long process I can't believe sometimes that we have to put ourselves through it time and again. Sending you love x

I took trigger last night and now boobs are killing me!  Angel delight are you egg collecting tomorrow morning?  I have mine at 10 am can't wait. Have you been through this before?  

Nat  - am I right in thinking you have three embys put back in? Are you in the UK?  I had such a disappointing last ivf and such low AMH I'm hoping they'll allow me more than one (if we get more than one this time) but I don't think they will allow it as I'm under 35.


----------



## mo89

Can i just ask- what does dp and dt mean. So eg 6dp and 5dt?


----------



## sara2016

Sending big hugs to mcstamp its so horrible and just make sure you look after yourself xx

Lilo - I normally take about a week to come on after taking the pill I finish mine on Thursday and expecting to come on the following Thursday and if its earlier that a bonus but I wont set my hopes on that. xx


----------



## NatParnell

Morning All,

Mcstamp - I'm so sorry to hear your news, it's so devastating. Sounds like you are trying to stay positive though and making plans to get you through to the summer. Well done, it's not easy to look at the future after all this but sounds like you are doing really well. 

Hope - good luck today with EC, looking forward to hearing the results. 

Londonhels - Yes, I have 3 on board but that's only because I'm 40. I think you can only have 1 put in if you are under 35 an maybe 2 if you are private. 

Nellie - how are you getting on, are you feeling any better?

We really do need some good news on here at the moment. 

I'm feeling a little better today, feel as though everything is beginning to settle down, still have sore boobs but the cramps and wind seem to have settled....maybe it's the peppermint tea, so thank you to those who suggested it. 

Love to you all and good luck to those having things done today. Xx


----------



## NatParnell

Londonhels - also meant to say yes, I am in the UK under Guys Hospital in London. X


----------



## gymrunner

Mcstamp, so sorry to hear it's a bfn. Be kind to yourself and do lots of nice things for yourself. Sending you a huge hug. 

Ms Gnomer, I'm on menopur and EVERYTHING tastes metallic!


----------



## lilo

Thanks Sara. Was just a bit thrown because the nurse said I would definitely have come on by tomorrow and there is still no sign of it. Called my clinic and they said to go for the scan anyway and they will see what's going on but will then probably have to have another scan on Friday. x


----------



## sara2016

Lilo dont worry I never get signs it just appears so dont stress too much otherwise it wont happen. Hopefully it will arrive tonight. Good luck with the scans. Are you going the long cycle?x


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies. 
I have been crying for the last hour and half. No fertilisation occurred. They said out of the 3 eggs they could only inject 1 and it didn't fertilise. So upset. With me having such a low amh i think that has something to do with it. The nurse said to begin with that we will get an appointment in a couple of weeks to discuss but might not be worth a 2nd round. 
Then she phoned me back and said to come in tomorrow morning to speak with doctors and that we can have 2nd cycle but maybe with different drugs. 

Can't believe this. This is so difficult ladies. Hoping the rest of you lots of success.


----------



## lilo

Thank you. To be honest I feel remarkably calm about this cycle. That might all change when I start stimming but was just a little puzzled re the bleed.
I am on short protocol as am the ripe old age of 39. Have had a fair few cycles of clomid in the past and also six IUI's, one of which resulted in my little girl who is now 7. I had three IUI cycles when she was about 2.5 but they didn't work and I just called it a day. I suddenly got the stark realisation at the end of last year that I am very almost 40 so thought it is now or never really and I want to be able to tell my little girl when she is older that we did absolutely everything we could to try to make her a big sister. However, I realise I am so, so lucky to have her and if it doesn't work then nothing cancels out that fact so I am in a very privileged position this time round. That said, obviously I do hope it works and we have changed clinics to try to give ourselves a better chance. Now at Herts and Essex Fertility Centre. x


----------



## lilo

oh Mo89. I'm so truly sorry. xxx


----------



## sara2016

Mo89 - Im so sorry just try and remain positive until you see the doctor tomorrow as there might be another way around it. Sending you big hugs xx

Lilo - Im on the short cycle this time but dont know much about it only that I need to wait to come on and then go in and get the medication. I hope this time it works. I cant believe how many women are having roughly the same problem you only think its you whose going through it at the time and its so nice to be able to talk to people and not feel silly about asking things and saying how you feel. We might be having EC at roughly the same time x


----------



## lilo

We probably will Sara. When is your baseline scan booked for? What clinic are you with? xxx


----------



## lilo

By the way, does anyone know how to update a ticker? I made mine years ago and have no idea how to remove or edit it. x


----------



## sara2016

Lilo - well I think it will be at the end of next week depending when my period decides to makes it arrival Im looking at EC around the 16th March at some point during that week. Im at Shirley Oaks in Croydon. Which one are you at? x


----------



## lilo

Sara - Well I reckon by the time mine puts in an appearance too and I take extra long stimming (as per norm) I might well be that week too. When I went for my scratch they put ec down as 9th March as a provisional date but I know it will be later than that.  I am at the Herts and Essex Fertility Centre in Cheshunt. x


----------



## Mary_L

Just a quick one to say mcstamp and mo89 I'm so so sorry. Thinking of you both, sending lots of hugs. This is so tough isn't it. Look after yourselves today   xxx

Thank you all for the support, was lovely to read your messages. Haven't been able to face telling many other people yet so you were all a big help. Felt pretty numb initially but trying to start planning again today. We're going to move centres and go for a 3rd cycle hopefully april/may time. In the meantime going to enjoy exercise and try to lose some of the weight I've piled on during this process. Got a weekend away next weekend with lots of pregnant couples which I'm a bit anxious about but hoping to feel bit stronger by then and may even enjoy it!

Take care everyone else, we need some BFPs from you all! In the nicest possible way I don't want to see any of you back here on the april/may thread!!!

xxx


----------



## lilo

Bless you Laurel. I'm glad you are feeling a bit brighter today. Although it's scary, I don't think a change in clinic is a bad thing. We had six rounds of IUI at one particular clinic and they made my little girl. Was a bit of a wrench to leave them but their results have gone down a bit from when we were last cycling and so I decided to opt for a different one. x


----------



## sara2016

Lilo - Oh ok I normally over produce and ended up with OHSS last time which I really dont want this time so praying it doesnt happen and I can have a fresh transfer. Theres a good possibility that we will be the same week then which we will be nice as we can get each other through it x


----------



## Mary_L

Thanks lilo. The clinic i'm at have a really good reputation but their results aren't as good as another nearby clinic. The other clinic seem to tailor your meds more and adjust depending on how you respond which after this cycle is what I think I need. Think it probably just feels good to be doing something different next time round too.  x


----------



## mcstamp

HI girls, thanks for your lovely messages this morning.

I just wanted to pop on to send my love to Mo89.  That's really sad news- I've always said the goal for me is to cross the finish line - which is transfer.  So I understand how gutted you must be by this news.  I'm glad though that the clinic have got you an appointment so soon, because its really important you get your questions answered quickly, before you drive yourself mad. Love and strength to you and your OH and hope the way becomes clear tomorrow x

Beginning to feel like we need some more orangeness on here!  Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## lilo

It's such a hard call an also comes down to individual choice at the end of the day. One person's bad experience is another's good.

Wishing you lots of luck for wherever you decide. x


----------



## Tashap

I haven't been around much as been crazy. I will pop on later and do personals xx

I just wanted to say to  mcstamp, laurel_l, Mo89 and Lolisita I am so sorry that you didn't get the outcome you wanted. I can only imagine how hard this must be for you - please don't give up hope. take the time you need and treat yourself to something lovely. You are all in my thoughts xxx


----------



## Lucy101

Hi lovely ladies,

I just wanted to send lots of love to mo, mcstamp and laurel. These journeys are so tough I'm glad being on here makes you feel less alone. Sending strength and love to each of you   xxx

I think I did get 88 winks  

Nat - I hope you are feeling better today and more relaxed. 

Bridget- he had to take them on the train about an hours journey! I did question this on my first visit but the success rate is the same so as strange as it is I guess it's ok. It felt very weird though!

Wobblytulip - that must be so frustrating and a terrible shock! I know we all live by counting things down and I'm sure you have been waiting for this moment for a while. I never considered the complications of zika with fertility treatment.

I've just had my phone call, I have 5 good ones a slow grower and a couple that didn't fertilise. I am relieved and pleased but by no means feel out of the woods. Like some one else said the goal post just gets moved with each milestone. I'm grounded but hopeful. ET estimated for Thursday at this point but might get pushed back to sat depending on how they get on. Orangeness will remain a strong fixture! 

Thank you to everyone for your thoughts and good wishes yesterday  

Xxxx


----------



## Lolisita

Hi everyone, 

Mcstamp - Oh huni, I am so sorry, it is devastating and so unfair. I am sending u lots of huggs.Take time off to do whatever u love, including joining that club and come back by summer time for your frosties.   xx

Mo89-   oh no. I am so sorry sweetie. Hope u get lots of support from loved ones xx Good luck for tomorrow, hope they can come up with a different approach for it to be more successful next time xx

Beccaboo - How are u doing huni? Do you know the date of your EC? I can't wait to see a doc in 2 weeks time. Hubby wants to start as soon as poss, I feel the same way. Hope my cycle stayed the same and I will ovulate this month as I can then work out FET date. Xx

Sarahsuperdork - how are u doing?  Xx

Tashap- Thank u   How is everything with u? Xx

Good luck to everyone else for any procedures xx


----------



## mo89

Thank you everyone.

Mcstamp- thinking if you too. Its rubbish! People keep saying to me (including myself) everything happens for a reason- but finding that hard. Fingers crossed for next time. 💗💗

Lucy- so pleased you got a good few that fertilised. I have a good feeling about you.   

The head teacher has told me to take tomorrow off too. So i will go back thursday. H
Got bloody interviews for jobs next week. Hoping i will get a permant ir fixed term contract. Xxx
Xx


----------



## Hope11978

On my phone so a quick one today                                                      Mo89 - so sorry to hear your news I really hope you get some clear guidance tomorrow on the best way forward for u and OH x                        mcstamp - this process is so hard it's such a roller coaster.  Take some time to yourself to figure out your next step x                                      sarahsuperdork -good luck for your scan tomorrow mines not until 4pm fx we can both proceed                                                                          good luck to everyone having scans, collections and transfers..   and here's some dust for luck


----------



## gymrunner

Oh Mo89, so sorry to hear your news. Sending you hugs and love xx

Beccaboo, good luck for your scan tomorrow xx

Good luck to everyone else too, whatever stage you are all at xxx


----------



## Angedelight

Mo89- sorry to hear your news. There's so many hurdles in this journey. It feels never ending.

I've come home raging after an hour and 20 minutes to get home which usually takes 15 minutes. Bloody traffic. Came home and burst into tears. My best friend had dropped me over a gift bag which cheered me up massively- she's bought me an orange candle, orange pants, a pineapple and chocolate coated Brazil nuts. Bless her.

EC tomorrow. Hoping that there's eggs in these follicles and that they're OK. I'm going back to work on a late shift on Thursday- I'm having conscious sedation so hope I'll be ok. I'm off sick next week and the week after during 2ww and it cannot come soon enough. We were due to have treatment in Nivember and I would have had the 2ww off then, that got cancelled, same again in December and here we are in February. I have t had any leave since September!. I'm a mental health nurse and you definitely need regular leave. That's what I mean about this journey having so many hurdles- even passing go and starting feels like an achievement and that's the easy bit.

I'm also looking forward to the Prosecco I'm going to have between EC and ET.

Hope everyone else is doing  ok and scans/appointments/plans are ticking along xxx


----------



## Lucy101

Thank you mo89 I hope you are right. I hope you are ok this evening I've been thinking of you all day xxx

Angedelight- good luck for tomorrow, fingers crossed for you. That sounds like an amazing package from your friend- I like her. 

Hope everyone is doing ok this evening.

I'm back to work tomorrow after a week off, feeling very nervous. I've been in a little protective bubble all week and would happily stay in it until ET. 

Xxx


----------



## Nellie321

This is only a quick one as I'm on my phone but I wanted to send some love and hugs to laurel, mcstamp and mo. I am so sorry for all of you. As the others have said, take time to heal and process it all. Mo I hope you get some answers tomorrow at your appointment. I've been so busy I've not had chance to get on here for a couple of days but was thinking of you all and I really hoped to see some good news. It shouldn't be this hard. It really isn't fair. Look after yourselves. Love and light   x


----------



## mo89

Yeh lucy i have my fingers and toes crossed for you!! 

Angel- good luck tomorrow. Hope you get some good eggs. Just to make you aware, i was in alot of paon yesterday after ec. Not straight away but at night. Could barely get off couch. Still sore tonight when i get up. I had the conscious sedation but was zonked and cant remember a thing! Good luck xxx


----------



## Bridgetk10

Evening Ladies,

Mo - I am sending you    I hope you get some answers st your appointment.

Angedelight.  Good luck tomorrow

LILO we are at the same clinic. This is my second attempt there

Hope and SarahSuperDork. I hope your scans go well

Lucy sending your embies growing vibes. 

Lolista and Mcstamp thinking of you  

Hi to all the others I tried to scroll back through to add more personals but it stopped I am thinking of you all

AFM final scan today 30 follicles, no wonder I can feel it when I walk! I am still drinking a stupid amount but now really worried I will get ohss again. I ended up in hospital last time! I am on short protocol so they are using bruselin (suprecur) to trigger me tomorrow not otrivelle as that made the ohss worse last time. I am going to spend a few minutes with the drugs making a list of what I need to do when! I came home with a huge bad of drugs today.


----------



## lilo

Wow Bridget. 30 follicles is crazy. Really hope the other trigger works for you. Were you successful first time at that clinic? When is your collection? X


----------



## Bridgetk10

Thank LILO
I was successful last time. I was NHS and fell first time. I was lucky though that the hospital I ended up in did everything they could to ensure that I completed ET and didn't have to go to frozen. EC on Friday


----------



## lilo

Keeping absolutely everything crossed for you Bridget. Good luck to all having appointments tomorrow. X


----------



## Lucy101

Thank you & Good luck Bridget, I hope the next couple of days go ok for you. I felt pretty full with 24 follies so I feel your pain. The water and 3 hourly protein really helped me. 


Angedelight- I agree with mo, I'm still a little crampy but yesterday eve was really quite uncomfortable. Take it easy Thursday you may be fine but you may also need to rest. Good luck and don't worry I had the light sedation and slept through the whole thing too. Xx

Nellie- nice to hear from you I've been wondering how you are doing? 

Xxx


----------



## mo89

Quick question regarding dhea- where do you get it? And how much mg should you take a day if low amf? I am going to take co enzyme10 too. Think i should really adjust my diet (not over weight but eat crap).


----------



## sarahsuperdork

mo - I was so sorry to read your news today  I'm glad you have tomorrow off too. I think DHEA is in omega 3, but you can probably take it separately too. I just remember reading it on the back of my omega 3 supplement.

Lucy - Thanks for the 3hr protein tip, I'm going to try to remember that. Good luck going back to work tomorrow.

Bridget - I'm not surprised you can feel them, that's a lot of follicles! Fingers crossed everything goes well for you; it sounds as though you're being well monitored, which is great.

Angedelight - Wishing you lots of luck for EC tomorrow. Keep thinking about that prosecco to keep you going!

Hope - Good luck for your scan tomorrow too, hope the day goes by quickly for you having to wait so long for it. I'm in at 11am and off work all day thankfully.

Lolisita - Glad you and DH are on the same page re: starting again soon. I've been thinking of you, hope you're both looking after yourselves and doing ok considering. 

Beccaboo - How is stimming going?

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well whatever stage you're at. Stressful day at work for me today (which has made me worry how I'm going to manage next week while stimming and trying to look after my precious eggs!) but a lovely night out with friends, haven't laughed so much in ages. Downreg scan tomorrow, all being well I should be stimming from Thu/Fri.


----------



## Freda1

Hi mo, really sorry to hear your news. I have low amh too and didnt expect to get to ec, let alone the 2ww stage i'm now at. No idea if it helped, as the final result is yet to be seen, but i took dhea (from biovea online) and Ubiquinol (q10 in a more 'body ready' form). Plus did a wholefood diet and cut out booze and caffine for the 3 months up to dr (so been over 4 months now!). I got alot of advice from the low amh/high fsh board on here. Best of luck with your next go.


----------



## Lolisita

Angeldelight - Good luck for for tomorrow! Fx 

Bridgetk - thanks for thinking of me  I know exactly how u feel, for me it was even painful to walk. How many litres of water are u drinking? I was drinking about 3 and 4.5 after EC. Hope the trigger works better for u this time Xx

Sarahsuperdork - Thank huni.  Good luck for your scan tomorrow! Xx

I went supplement shopping today, decided to change from pregnacare conception and wellman conception. I got Zita West Vitafem & Vitamen,it got much higher doses of all the vitamins and it includes L Carnitine  and Co Q10. Anyone tried before? Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning ladies. 

Mo, I didn't get round to posting yesterday but so sorry to hear you news about fertilisation. There is so many milestones to get through and it's so sad when we don't get to the end. Glad you have an appointment today though and hopefully they can advise further for next steps. Xx

Sarah, good luck for you dr scan today and hope stimms can start in the next day or so.  

Bridget, wow 30 follies. No wonder you are feeling uncomfy. EC soon.  I think with all the water you drinking will help loads to alleviate any ohss symptoms. Xx

Angedelight, good luck with EC today lovely. How lovely of your friend. Xx

Gymrunner, good luck for your scan today lovely. Hope you have lots of follies that are growing well. Let me know how you get on. Xx

Hope11978, good luck on your baseline scan today. Hope you can get started on those stimms. Xx

Hi Nellie, how are you? Hope you are recovering from EC/ET and resting lots. Xx

Hi lollista, so glad you have a follow up so soon, dates are good, gives you something to focus on and I'm sure you will come away with a plan for your FET. My EC is planned for next Wednesday. I have my first stimms scan today. Xx

Hi Lucy, glad to hear you had some good fertilisation results yesterday. I definitely think it's good to stay grounded through all this with remaining  positive and hopeful too. Look forward to hearing if it's a Thursday or Saturday transfer. Xx

Hi Tashap, lovely to hear from you and hope you are ok. Xx

Hi mcstamp, thinking of you lots, how are you doing today? Xx

Hello to all of you I have missed. 
For me, first stimms scan today, not sure how I feel about it, I'm not feeling anything on the stimms, I know I don't produce many follies but thought I might feel something! Well will find out soon. I've got a week yet until planned EC so plenty of time for things to happen still. Xx


----------



## lilo

Good luck Becaboo. I am also on my way for a baseline scan after finishing the pill. Haven't bled yet so not sure what they will say. X


----------



## mcstamp

Hi all,

Beccaboo- Really hope everything goes well for you today.  I never really felt much in the ovary department either but always plenty of sickness from the menopur so I knew something was happening!  I'm feeling very confident for you x 

Angedelight- Good luck today.  its so lovely of your friend (is it you who has the friend doing IVF too?) I came home last week to find a big bunch of flowers from mine which really lifted my sprits.  Take it easy in work tomorrow, I'm often sore for a good couple of days following EC.

Bridget- Oh my!  FX that you don't get OHSS and that they get those eggs out of you soon, Ouch! x

Gymrunner, Hope, Sarah,- Good luck with your scans hope everything is going to plan x

Nellie-  I do hope you are not driving yourself mad or even contemplating testing too early!  Have you got a crafty project on the go?

Wobblytulip-  that is just the worst luck- not one you would ever have on our list of things to worry about.  Hope that you get clear results back from the test and get the go ahead to startx

Lucy- That's really lovely news, but it is so nerve wracking waiting for those calls and precisely like the goal post keep moving!

Lolista-  I like the idea of the supplements I only took vital DHA for the preconception but I might try some of the others too before I do my frozen.

If you've got to the end of this I wonder if any of you lovely ladies could offer me any advice?  I've had 2 failed transfers now with top grade blastos and I know it could just be down to bad luck but there are a few things that are still really niggling at me and I don't feel have been addressed.  I have short menstrual cycles of about 19- 24 days, with a very light bleed, the consultants always dismiss it but has anyone got similar cycle and been told anything different?  I worry that my luteal phase isn't long enough to support implantation?  
The other thing is that I have severe pelvic adhesions and blocked tubes.  At the very start of TX they wanted to tie my tubes but then decided the risk was too high as my ovary is adhered to my bowel.  They did say they would review this if I had failures but again have dismissed it as an issue as they say they can't see presence of fluid on my baseline scans.  But still I worry that they are leaking tiny amounts which is preventing implantation.  Has anybody else been given any good advice about blocked tubes ?  I will of course ask my consultants for more advice as I think the FET will be our last go, but I always feel they are not that interested and maybe they are silly concerns.  Sorry for the long post- I know there are other boards I could post this on, but there's so much good advice on here I thought I 'd try you first!


----------



## lilo

Hi mcstamp. Didn't want to read and run because my cycles were always very short and I too worried about there not being enough time for implantation to take place. However, I just wanted to offer a bit of light here because I got pregnant twice. Unfortunately I lost one but the other is now a beautiful 7 year old girl so it can happen. The other thing I wanted to say is that if you don't feel your clinic are taking your concerns seriously is it possible that you might be able to change? X


----------



## Angedelight

Hi

Thanks for all my well wishes. Well that was straight forward! At clinic at 8am, now on way home.

No one told me about the 2 rectal bullets I had 2 insert prior to EC!. Whole thing took about 15 mins, I was consciously sedated and don't remember a thing. No pain now. They got 16 eggs!!. I thought the whole point of IVF lite was to get less due to using less stimulation but hey ho.

Now to wait for tomorrow's phone call!

I wore my new orange pants and husband wore his orange jumper so hoping that sent us positive vibes.

I can't remember who was asking about endo scratch- I had one in September but s unable to start so needed another one last month. I took a tramodol for pain relief. It was fine both times- much better than I thought- very quick and didn't really hurt. I just lay there and tried not to hysterically laugh that I paid £250 for my insides to lacerated. 

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Londonhels-EC buddy- hope you got on ok.

A x


----------



## mo89

Angeldelight- thats amazing!!!! Btw i did not have to use any rectal stuff haha. Wonder why you did? 

Im just back from hospital. Said it was issues with egg and quality. Starting next cycle in May which im pretty gutted about as wanted to start asap! The doctor is looking to whether i have a gene for fragile x syndrome. As early menopause runs in my family and issues with fertility. They said if it doesn't work next time they would recommend egg donation   but waiting list is 5 yrs do would prob go abroad. 

I would defo pay private to have another go with my own eggs. Do any of you know which clinic in uk is best for low amh?
I wanted my clinic to do short protocol next time but they said long is best  

Sorry for long message. Wishing you all lots of luck. Xx


----------



## Lucy101

Hi mo- sounds like mixed feelings from your appointment, it must be hard not having firm answers. 5 year wait seems like a terribly long time, I'm sorry it wasn't more positive. Maybe a second opinion would be really helpful.  

Angedelight- well done great numbers and a quick return home, I recommend taking some paracetamol after lunch as they usually give pain relief while you are asleep and you may suddenly feel it later. I like you thought I had got away with it until the evening. You may of course be absolutely fine 😊 Good luck for your call tomorrow🙏🏻.( ps I did my sups in the evening, that me me laugh though).

Sending you love mcstamp, I hope some one on here can help with your questions 😘 Xx

Beccaboo - hi don't worry I felt nothing either until my scan then just very full and thirsty with a few twinges! And so tired! Good luck 🍀

I'm back at work today, I feel ok but I'm so distracted. I just really want to know how my embies are doing and I hate not knowing if it will be tomorrow or Saturday it's driving me mad!!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi All,

Angedelight - Glad EC went well. You comment on rectal bullets made me laugh, sorry! Same with me last year I wasn't expecting those either, one before the EC and one straight after?! it helps with the pain relief apparently. 16 eggs though is brilliant, I guess even though you doing IVF lite, if you body produces those eggs then all good and perhaps goes to show that you don't need to be pumped full of drugs to get good results. FX for tomorrow and fab on the orange front.  

Hi Lucy, Yes I know what you mean about distracted at work, In a way I like to think it takes your mind off it but I don't know if it really does!  I guess they will call you tomorrow morning? 

Hi Mo, I know May seems a while away but if they are looking into whether you have that gene then maybe doing that first could give you a better outcome for when you cycle again. Can you investigate more into it? Sorry I cant help with clinics as only ever been to mine but I am at Bourne Hall and I have low AMH, at around 5. 

Hi Mcstamp, How lovely that your friend bought you flowers. xx Sorry, I don't know anything about tubes and blockages Im afraid. I think if you have these concerns its good that you feel they need to be addressed and possibly checked on. its a huge emotional and physical rollercoaster to go through a cycle and you want to give yourself the best possible chances when you start with a FET. Hope you get some answers from ladies on here or your clinic. xx

Hi Lilo, thanks for the good luck wishes. xx Hope your baseline scan has gone ok, sorry I missed you off my last post this morning. xx

Hi Gymrunner, any scan update yet lovely? xx

AFM, had my scan this morning, feeling positive again! I have 6 follies around the 13mm to 15mm range. (this is after 6 days of stimms) I have a further 3 at around 7mm. The nurse seemed positive with my 6 larger ones so if I don't hear anything this afternoon, I carry on with my dose and back for second scan on Friday. 6 at that size for me is good. I had 6 last year but not all were that big so couldn't get all the eggs. Feeling positive again that I will make it to milestone EC. FX they have eggs in them. xx


----------



## gymrunner

Hi all

Just a quick one right now, had my first stimming scan today and I only have 6 follicles, and only 3 of them are over 6mm, the others were much smaller. The reason.....the hospital gave me the wrong dose of menopur and I've been on too low a dose. 
They've upped my dose and I go back Monday for a further scan but we've been told to prepare for the fact that this cycle may have to be cancelled. 

I'll read through all the posts later and send personals but right now I can't think straight.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Gymrunner, so sorry the scan wasn't a positive one.   I don't know about the doses of menopur as I am on Gonal F but how frustrating for you. Hopefully with them upping your dose this will help them grow some more and will just mean stimming for longer. I hope it works out. xx


----------



## londonhels

Hi lovely ladies.
angel delight - congrats on an amazing egg collection. I got nine which was so much better than last time so I am happy. Now for the dreaded phone call tomorrow - last time they said none had fertilised and it was the worst day ever. But they did PICSI  this time so fingres crossed xx

Wishing everyone a happy day today x


----------



## lilo

Gymrunner that is so frustrating. Hopefully as Becaboo said above that once they up your side then you can maybe still carry on and just stim for a bit longer. Fingers crossed.  Congrats on 9 lovely eggs Londonhels. We are also doing picsi but still waiting to stim which should be Friday. What clinic are you at?


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Just popping in briefly to catch up on how you're all doing, but I have to rush out again. Didn't want to read and scarper without saying "hi"!

*Gymrunner*... definitely thinking of you, as I know how that feels!

*Beccaboo* it sounds like we're in a similar place. Really good to hear that you're positive. 

AFM I had my second tracker today and things are looking crazily good. I found out that the scanning machine has a 3D ovary scanner which I didn't know about before (I guess I should have done, as it's the same machine for looking at pregnancies, etc), because he couldn't see all of the follicles properly to measure them, as for the first time ever they're all the same size! I have eight good sized follies on my right and three on my left, and my lining's up to 8.4, so I've been sent home with Ovitrelle to await a call later today when my blood results are back for estradiol. If my estradiol is high enough, I'll trigger tonight for EC on Friday, or otherwise will wait and trigger on Saturday night for EC on Monday. I know I don't want my follies to overcook into cysts, but equally don't want to trigger too soon if it means I'll have loads of immature eggs again, so it's a bit nerve-racking knowing that I'm limited on days of the week by the clinic's opening days. I'm sure it'll be fine though. It's all a calculated risk after all. If I do wait to Monday for EC I'll be first in, but my friend will also be there for EC... if it's Friday, I'll be the last in... not knowing is hard!

Re the little bullets: they were probably cyclogest pessaries. They give them to increase your progesterone ready for implantation after ET. TBH I thought it was a standard procedure, but had always forgotten about it until you mentioned it, *Angeldelight*!


----------



## Freda1

Mo I'm at the lister in london, supposed to be experts for low amh. Not cheap tho. Xx

Congrats to everyone post ec and scans - some good results there!


----------



## Tashap

Hi Lovely Ladies, 

gymrunner - I am sorry you didn't get the result you wanted today. what dose are you on? I am sure they will have a big growth spurt between now and Monday. Stay positive hunnie - sending you lots of hugs x

Ms Gnomer - so pleased your second scan is looking well. FX for the call, hope it comes soon xx 

londonhels - Congratulations of EC, 9 is brilliant. FX for the call tomorrow - what is PICSI?Hope you are getting lots of rest and TLC. 

Beccaboo -  Yay for your scan, that is brilliant news. How are you feeling? xx

Lucy101 - When will you get the call? will it be a quick scramble to the clinic if its tomorrow. Well done for going to work, I hope the day goes quickly for you  x

mo89 - I am sure May will come round quickly, are you going to book a holiday or do any treats in the next few months? Its good your doctor is checking everything out. I have everything crossed for you that its all okay and you don't need to go the donor option xx 

Angedelight - I totally LOL'd at the rectal bullets and everyone turned round. how fantastic for you 16 eggs! wow IVF lite sounds amazing. I hope your feeling okay, rest up and be well looked after x FX for the call tomorrow. 

Sorry for those I have missed, I am at work and cant look back any further for some reason. 

AFM: I also had my first stim scan this morning (day 7) , they say I have 12 follicles but the biggest is 9mm, they have up'd my Menopur dosage from 225/150 (alternating) to 225 each day. I am back in for a scan on Saturday but EC has been pushed back from Tuesday to either, Thursday 3rd (unlikely) Sat 5th or the Monday. She said it was normal as I have started on a lower dose. I am surprised that they are small as really bloated so I am guessing it is only gonna get worse. lol 

T x


----------



## mo89

Yeh i heard lister was great. Do you know how much for one full cycle?

Tashap- yes we are going to portugal in march. 9 days all inclusive. Cocktails mmm

I have a good feeling about using dhea this time!


----------



## londonhels

A couple of you have asked about upping menopur dose - my first ivf I was on 150 and no growth at scan day 10 so they upped it to 300. It work ed and I got six eggs so hold out hope that a boost late on might to do trick. Gym runner that's **** that they got it wrong - I hope they give you some money off if you have to do it again? 
This time I was on menopur 450 from the start and it produced growth in 10 follicles from the start.


----------



## Beccaboo

Londonhels, great news on the 9 eggs collected, that's great. If that is better than last time then a great result. How are you feeling now? FX crossed for tomorrow. xx

Hi lilo, hopefully you can start stimming on Friday. xx

Msgnomer, pleased you had a good scan too. I didn't ask about my lining, I forgot, presume fine as she didn't say anything about it! Have you received any call yet as to whether you trigger tonight? My scheduled EC is next Wednesday but I have a feeling they might bring it forward, possibly Monday. They brought it forward last time. I guess it depends on Fridays scan for me as like you say, they want those good follicles and if those lazy ones haven't caught up they might just give up on those. Now I know I have follies, the next anxious step for me will be if I have eggs! 

Hi Tashap, sorry I didn't realise you also had a stimms scan today. (keep up beccaboo! haha) I know they can keep stimming for slightly longer and if they have increased dose slightly I expect they will grow more in the next few days. 12 is a really good number though isn't it. whoop. 

Mo, good on you for having a holiday booked and yippee for cocktails. Enjoy yourself and you will soon be ready to cycle again. xx

I refreshed my orange nail varnish last night so hopefully the orange helped a little.
xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Lots going on today!

londonhels - Glad your EC went so well, fingers crossed for some good fertilisation overnight. 

Beccaboo - Sounds like your scan went well today. Hopefully Friday's scan shows more growth as well and you can get EC booked in. 

Tashap - Great news on your scan too. Lots of follicles growing nicely!

Ms Gnomer - The not knowing is always the hardest part for me so I sympathise. Hope you get a date for EC soon so you can get yourself organised. My clinic doesn't do EC on Sundays either so it's a bit of a balancing act making sure you're either ready for Sat or still ok by the time Mon comes. 

Angedelight - Glad EC went well! The botty bullets you had beforehand will have been a painkiller. I wasn't expecting those at my first time either. 

gymrunner - I'm so sorry to read about the problems with your dose, that's so frustrating. 

Lucy - Hope your little embryos are doing well and that you've been able to stay busy at work. 

mo - I would get a second opinion if you can, I thought short protocol was good for low AMH? Sorry you've ended up with more questions than answers really. 

lilo - Hope your scan went well today too. 

Hope - DR buddy! How did you get on?

Thankfully I can add to the good scan news, my baseline went well and I can start stimms on Saturday. They won't start me any earlier because I stimmed so well on my previous cycle and EC can't fall on a Sunday so all being well I should be in for EC on Mon 7th March. A few more menopausal days to go but at least I have an end date now!


----------



## Beccaboo

Brilliant Sarah, yippee. That's great you can start Saturday then the next step begins. uts nice having dates in place isn't it. You really not far behind me. Xx


----------



## mo89

Yeh i asked the doctor tgat and she said no, short protocol is better with higher amh. Because its free il go with it but if i have to go private i will definitely try short!!!


Im hoping everyone's transfers go well and we get some bfp xx


----------



## lilo

Hi everyone,

Tashap, Becaboo and  Ms Gnomer - some great scan news. Whoop whoop!

Mo - my amh is on the lowinsh side at 8.5 , which isn't as bad as it could be at the age of 39 but my clinic never considered long protocol because of it

Sarah - fantastic that you can start stimming at the weekend. M

Afm - had my scan today and the nurse said it looked as though I would start bleeding really soon and couldn't believe I wasn't already from the look of my insides so rebooked for Friday. This afternoon I have had some blood when wiping though so pretty sure it's on it's way which means I can start stimming st the weekend. 😄


----------



## mo89

Really lilo. That frustrates me that clinics say different things.


----------



## lilo

I'm sorry Mo. It is really frustrating. What is your AMH level? Perhaps query it again. X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

That's great lilo, we might be starting stimms the same day. 

I am frustrated by the long process (last time I started on a Fri for EC on a Mon, so I'm thinking argh why can't I start tomorrow?!) but I just have to appreciate that it's out of my hands and one day makes no difference in the grand scheme of things. I hate DR though.


----------



## Nellie321

Wowzers things move fast on here in two days!!!

Sarah the injections are starting to hurt now. I’ve now had 57 and i think I’m running out of tummy space!! Hope you’ve enjoyed your day off today and I’m glad your BL scan went well. Not much longer to go until you can finally start stims x

Hope thank you for the sticky vibes hunni. I hope your scan has gone well today x

Lolisita thats great news that you can have a follow up in 2 weeks and April will be here before you know it. I hope you are doing ok. Sending you big hugs x

Feathers welcome to the 2ww! Wow 6 frosties at least that incredible news. well done x

Lucy thats so funny your OH has to take them on the train! Never heard of that one before. I hope you are recovering well from EC. Thank you for asking after me. Im still very sore but getting better each day. The waiting is torture isn’t it! Fx they let you know soon x

Angedelight thats fab news they got 16 eggs!!! Fx for the call tomorrow x

Beccaboo I’m still recovering after EC but they did say it would take some time because of all of the bruising. Im back at work but only part time which isn’t too bad. My cough is still lingering which is annoying. I had to take some sick leave when i was on bed rest but work have been amazing. Thats great you have a date for EC - same as my OTD!! Glad your scan went well and you are feeling positive x

Rachdav im so happy you can crack on with your sims, fingers crossed your uterus doesn’t give you any problems x

hi Topazfox and welcome! Good luck for your cycle x

Wobblytulip that sounds like a nightmare. I hope you can get started x

Nat I’m still feeling very sore and got pretty much constant nausea and now sore (.)(.) which i assume is from the progesterone. How are you feeling? x 

Laurel i hope you’re doing ok Hun. Sending you big hugs x 

Lucy thats great you have 5 good ones! Fx for ET x

Bridget thats a huge number of follies!! Good luck for EC x

Mcstamp how are you feeling today? I’m trying not to symptom spot as all I’m really feeling is nauseous and sore from the progesterone and my tummy is sore but i know thats the bruising - i have googled a couple of things - i know, why do i bother! It only stresses me out! Ive got my friend visiting tonight as hubby is out of town and Ive got something crafty to make at the weekend to try and take my mind off the waiting! Regarding your query, i also have short cycles of around 24 days but have horrific periods (suspected endo) and have always thought the same thing - i worry that my leutal phase isn’t long enough - i asked my consultant when i had my first appointment and she told me it didn’t matter. i know my cycles are slightly longer than yours so it may be wise to ask the question yourself but she was at pains to reassure me that it didn’t matter at all. Im sorry i can’t help you on the blocked tubes hunni. You need to ask your consultant and don’t be fobbed off, this is your body and your dream. Sending you big hugs x

Mo Im sorry you are not able to start sooner. Im not sure on clinics but maybe one of the other girls can help. Im confused about low/high amh as well because mine is 9 and my consultant said if it was around 3 or 4 i would do SP as its better for low amh, as mine was 9 I’ve done LP - i wish we weren’t all told different things! Sending you big hugs x

Gymrunner i am so sorry to read your post. What dose were you on and what dose should you have been on? The increased dose should make all 6 grow. If today was your first stimming scan you must be at about day 6 or 7? I stimmed for 16 days and was told i could go to 18 days. Don’t lose hope. On my first round i started on 150 Menopur for 7 days and only had 5 immature follies, they increased me to 450 for another 7 days and i got 3 mature follies. They thought about abandoning but carried on. I got a BFP that cycle but sadly had early mc. Low numbers can still work. Sending you big hugs x

Londonhels thats great you got 9 eggs! Fx for the call tomorrow x

Msgnomer i hope you get some news soon on your EC - so frustrating it being up in the air x 

Tashap thats a great number of follies! Prepare for the bloating to get worse! Hopefully you will get some more news on saturday about when EC will be x

Lilo that will be great if you can start stimming at the weekend. Fx Af hurries up! x

AFM I am waiting! It's only day 4 but already I'm less than a week from my OTD which I don't understand. It seems crazy that after everything I've been thru I will know in less than a week! Trying to keep busy and rest at the same time isn't easy! 

Sorry for the loooong post but things move so quick on here now. Sorry also if I've missed anyone and good luck to anyone having anything tomorrow x


----------



## Rachdav

Hi Ladies!

Sorry I haven't done many personals recently.......things are still hectic with the house move! Talk about everything happening at once! 

Wow.....it sounds like you ladies have LOTS of lovely follies going on! Thats brilliant news! I'm so pleased for you ladies......surely we're due a BFP on here soon?!

AFM....I'm on day 3 of stimming today and have my first scan tomorrow (its out of synch as I was delayed a day). I haven't had any symptoms yet.....when did you ladies start feeling stuff going on in there? I'm paranoid nothing is happening! 

Good luck to everyone having scans and EC/ET tomorrow.....i like hearing how its gone for you all!
Still thinking of those of you who haven't had good news recently.  

Hugs to everyone


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Rachdav, I didn't feel anything at all (day 6 stimms today) and I've only started to feel something this evening but I think it was because she prodded around with the dildo cam! So don't worry, you have plenty of time yet and things will start to happen. Xx

Hi Nellie, yes I bet it would take time but glad you are in the mend. Great that work have been good, I think that helps a lot. It's is crazy isn't it that you are in reach of knowing the result after everything you've had to go through to get to this point. I dont like how it's all out of our control and just have to wait. I really really hope this works, after all you've gone though to get here you deserve that BFP, the best outcome. Xx

Hi mo, lilo and Sarah, this AMH vs LP/SP sure is confusing, my AMH is borderline low, around 5 and I've only ever done LP. 

Hi lilo, seems AF is on its way for you, that's great. Here's a dancing banana to hurry it up a bit more!   Xx

I'm just home from body balance, gentle exercise with meditation at the end. Didn't go to mad Into the poses but feels good that I've moved about a bit and said hi to my second home...the gym! Xx


----------



## lilo

Loving the dancing banana. Thank you. I'm starting to worry now re amh and long/short protocols as everyone else with lowish amh seems to be on long. 😬 X


----------



## Ms Gnomer

In answer to some questions:

*Rachdav* I'm on day eight of stims and literally only felt a bit bloated up until this morning. I'm now starting to feel uncomfortable for reasons listed below!

*Mo/Lilo*: it's interesting that you talk about AMH and short and long protocol. I'm 38 with an AMH which was somewhere around 6.5 a year and a half ago, but I'm on a long protocol for the third time. We did try SP back in December, but my body didn't respond to the buserelin and everything grew as normal. I really think it depends on the individual, which is why constant monitoring is so important. If things don't work out this time, we may have one final go later in the year and I may go for a flare cycle instead. We shall see though... hopefully that's moot!

AFM I got the call this afternoon, and will be triggering at 23.30. I can scarcely believe that I'm already at that stage. I'll be in for EC on Friday at 11am, which is quite amusing as I've just had to cancel a riding lesson at the same time!  I seriously thought I'd be fine to ride, as I've not really felt overly full or bloated until this evening. I'll be having at least a 3dt for the first time (the other two times were 2dt), so it's a bit nerve-racking as I'll have no news until Monday morning, when I assume I'll be going in. I was completely unprepared for an early EC, so have no idea what the time scale will be, but we'll go with it! Fortunately, DH has managed to rearrange his meetings on Friday to work from home, so aside from being on a conference call when I drive to the clinic on Friday, he'll be able to look after me!


----------



## Hope11978

Sarahsuperdork – So pleased your scan went well and you can start stimming on Saturday.. yay!!  I started stimming tonight FX this will be a sign of good things to come for us both.  I had my orange knickers and painted my nails orange – it’s worth trying anything  x

Beccaboo –  So glad your scan went well and this cycle seems more positive.  Your bodybalance class sounds nice and relaxing, we have yoga at my gym so u think I will move on to that next week.  Good luck for Friday  x

Lilo – good news you can start stimming at weekend  x

Gymrunner – So sorry to hear that your cycle may have to be cancelled, however if your dose is upped they may grow between now and Monday FX x

Londonhels – Glad your EC went well today and 9 is really great, FX for your call tomorrow x

Laurel / Lolista – Hope you are ok today?x

Angel delight – Glad all went well with your egg collection today, 16 eggs is great! Good luck for your call tomorrow x

Rachdav – good luck for your scan tomorrow x

Nellie – glad you are well... the time just goes so slowly on the 2ww.  Have you anything nice planned to help the time past quickly? x

Tashap – I’m sure they will grow quickly now the dose has been upped, hopefully EC will be sooner rather than later seeing that you are uncomfortable  x

Mcstamp – Thanks re scan.  I haven’t any advice to give re short cycles etc but maybe like Lilo said change clinic or consultant?  This is our 2nd attempt and we have changed clinic, firstly because the consultant was leaving and secondly he was extremely negative about IVF working for us.  Our new consultant is realistic but has changed our plan completely and we feel happier with the change.  Maybe something to think about?
MO89 – It’s so difficult when we come away from follow ups and nothing is that clear  Hopefully you will soon have some answers and although May seems a long time away it will soon come around, gives you chance to decide on your next step. X

Hope everyone else is well and everything is going to plan??

AFM – I had my baseline scan today.  Even though i had a cyst drained in my left ovary late last Nov it has re filled but with clear fluid and Consultant was happy to proceed (not much else we can do).  and i have started on menopur tonight 450 a day and buserelin now down to 150. I was on gonal F last try.  Even though i had a cyst drained in my left ovary late last Nov it has re filled but with clear fluid and Consultant was happy to proceed (not much else we can do).  Consultant could see 1 follicule on left and 4-5 on right.  At baseline scan last year I only had 2 follicules.  
Can i ask for some advise?  Now i am stimming is there a chance i can produce more follicules or are the ones they see at baseline all i will have? xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Great news Hope! Though I am jealous you got to start today  my nurse said my clinic never start stimms on a Wed so I had no chance, they are so set in their ways when it comes to days. They only do baselines on a Wed so that's why I've had to downreg for almost 3 weeks. I do want to use the time lapse imaging for my embryos though so best to just go with what they say I suppose. 

Good luck for EC on Friday Ms Gnomer, and for staying up so late to trigger!

My AMH is 26 and my clinic would only consider LP because of that.


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Hope11978 said:


> Consultant could see 1 follicule on left and 4-5 on right. At baseline scan last year I only had 2 follicules.
> Can i ask for some advise? Now i am stimming is there a chance i can produce more follicules or are the ones they see at baseline all i will have? xxx


The follicles you can see at the baseline are antral follicles, so they're just the dormant follicles which are large enough to see. From my experience, I've had both follicles that have multiplied in number during stimming, and also some which have shown up at baseline, but haven't actually grown. You don't want to get too many anyway, as you don't want OHSS. You want good follicles, growing together at an even pace... I'd rather have a few of those than loads of immature eggs or corpora lutea.


----------



## Ms Gnomer

*sarahsuperdork* I've set an alarm. I'll be lucky to make it to 10pm!


----------



## Bridgetk10

SarahSuperDork and Hope great news that you can start stimming. 

Mo if you don't trust your clinic then it might not be the right one for you. Re SP I have done short protocol this time specifically to prevent ohss and I have a very high AMH. 

LILO. I will be the clinic on Friday. What time is your scan? 

MsGnomer I hope you can stay awake for your trigger. Good luck on Friday. Shame you don't get calls over the weekend. I will get calls on Saturday, Sunday and Monday  does you clinic not open over the weekend?

Gymrunner sorry to her about the potential cancellation of your cycle. My first scan my follicles had done very little so I am sending them lots of growing vibes. 

Beccaboo great news that you feel more positive. Glad the scan went well

Londonhels 9 is a good number fx for the morning call

Angedelight 16 eggs is good. Fx for the morning call

Tashap sending growing vibes hope the does increase works

. Rachdav. It can take a few days the first stimming scan may nt show much change. 

Love to everyone else

AFM I spent my Union day writing 13 pages of cover work for my 17 classes for the next two weeks!
I have just done my trigger injection and I am looking forward to no injections tomorrow. I am feeling very very full today.


----------



## Lolisita

Baccaboo - thanks huni. Counting days to my follow up app! Wow your EC is very soon  , I am keeping my fingers crossed for, this cycle is looking good.xx


Mcstamp -  I believe you should always listen to your gut instinct. I also believe I know the reason for our problems with conceiving but my GP won't listen to me. What I am trying to say is that I think you need a second opinion. Are u on NHS or private ? If private I recommend  you change your clinic. Where are u based ? Xx

Tashap - good number of follies  xx

Nellie- thank k u hun, Huggs back. Fingers crossed u get your BFP! Xx

Hope -  I am alright hun, thanks for asking. My follow up app and FET is keeping me motivated   
Yes hun it is very possible that you'll grow more follies while  stimming xx


----------



## biscuitkeeper

Evening ladies. I'm very behind on what has been happening. I'm sorry to those of you who have had some bad news. Ivf is just a series of hurdles, a lot of which you have no idea you're having to jump until you could potentially fail, and then there's the bfn. Thinking of you all and hoping you can hit that next cycle asap. 

Mrs Gnomer - looks like we're in this together. I've just triggered and I'm sure in for ec at 10am on Friday. Very good luck if I don't get on here again. I hope everything goes well for you 

Hope - as I understand it sometimes as follicles grow they become a lot easier to see. Saying that, you only need one 

Bridget, just seen your post! Looks like we're in this together too. Good luck on Friday 

Apologies if I've missed anyone elses update, I can only see this page right now. Fingers crossed for those going through scans and tww especially. 

AFM: it's been a bit of a rollercoaster. We were warned on Monday that if we didn't get 4 follicles over 16mm they would cancel us (they found 11 follicles total). This would be the second time this would have happened and needless to say we were anxious. They upped my dose to 375 menpur and we just crossed out fingers. Today we had 3follicles over 16 and 3 at 15 (16 in total). That half hour wait while we waited for the nurse, dear me, my husband was bouncing his leg like nobody's business. Anyway, we're in for Friday. Woo hoo! I'm nervous and anxious but also happy. For those worrying about stimms, we've just stmmed for 14 days and I think they would have made us go further, not sure.


----------



## Nellie321

Rachdav good luck for your scan tomorrow. i wouldn't worry that you're not feeling anything yet. As your follies grow you'll probably feel bloated x 

Beccaboo that is so lovely of you to say, thank you. I just hope you're right! I know it's too early to tell and what I'm feeling is side effects of progesterone but I keep going from being really positive to really negative. I'm so impatient at the best of times. It's not like I'm waiting in for a parcel to be delivered! This is literally life changing! I'm glad you managed to do a class, I like the sound of meditation at the end, very relaxing!! x 

Msgnomer good luck for EC on Friday. So much of this is waiting, then jumping when we're told to. I sometimes feel a bit like a robot!! 

Hope I've got some crafty type projects to do at the weekend, walks with hubby and the dog, having my nails done Saturday and I'm hoping to have some time off next week to relax. Might book OTD off as can't see me wanting to go into work after my appointment whatever the outcome! Re your follies I've never been told about any at BL scan, only at first stims scan so I guess it's more than possible you could have more. Fx you do hunni x 

Bridget enjoy having no injections tomorrow! Good luck for EC x 

Biscuitkeeper another one for EC on Friday! That does sound like a very anxious wait!! Good luck x 

Lolisita thank you hunni. Your appointment will be here before you know it. So frustrating that no matter where we are in this journey we are always waiting x 

My friend brought me some fudge round tonight from her recent trip to Devon and it has orange ribbon on it. Hoping it's a good sign!!


----------



## londonhels

Hello - to add to the confusion I have low AMH of 6.2 at 32 years of age and have had both long and short protocol.  I was told that some people just respond better to certain drugs.  I responded better to short protocol but maybe that's just because I was on higher stims - who knows.  Really hard to compare one cycle with another let alone one person with another. 

Currently awake at 1.30am in loads of pain after egg collection  and worrying about dreaded fertilisation phone call tomorrow...


----------



## lilo

Londonhels - Not good to hear that you are in alot of pain. Hope you are feeling a bit better now? X


----------



## Angedelight

Hi all

This thread is getting so busy with scans/appointments and things starting which is great. It's nice to get going and feel out of limboland.

Rachdav- I was exactly the same until I had the scan and it confirmed something was going on! Then I could feel it.

Londonhels- sorry you're in pain. Hope you have today off.

Gym runner- this process is hard enough without the people we put our faith in making mistakes. Hope it gets sorted for you.

Biscuit keeper, Mrsgnomer and Bridget- enjoy a day of no injections! Think all things orange.

Hope anyone else having appointments/scans that it goes ok.

Lucy- do you know when ET will be?

I've just had a call from the clinic and am in shock. Out if the 16 eggs, 14 were suitable for injection and we now have 12 embryos. This is the best result we have ever had. I just dig out old clinic paperwork. The first cycle we had 10 eggs, 10 injected and 9 fertilised. The second time 7 eggs, 6 injected and 5 fertilised. 

That was the long protocol. This protocol has been IVF lite- and  felt so quick-and 100units of gonal f. This cycle is at a private clinic. They will now call Saturday to see if ET will be Saturday or Monday. I've had 2d and 3d transfers before.

Even before I had the call I woke up feeling really positive despite weird egg related dreams all night. I'm going to go for a walk in the sun to continue the positive mental attitude. I'm back at work this afternoon and feel fine. I'm having problems with the pesky applicators and progesterone- the applicators don't seem to work that well!.

Hope everyone has a good day and look forward to catching up with everyone else's news later on.

A x


----------



## lilo

Wow Angedelight - That's amazing news. Got everything crossed for you. x


----------



## Lucy101

Good morning everyone, 

Great news about your eggs angedelight that is amazing numbers. So glad you are comfortable and pain free! 

I hope everyone has a lovely day in the sunshine it's gorgeous out there. And those with med free days enjoy it feels strange but great not to be injecting or taking something.

I had a call at 1830 yesterday - talk about torture. They are doing well we have 5 top grade and our little special slowie has caught up so we still have 6.
Arghhhh the clinic called while I was writing this and we are going for ET Saturday. I had to wait ready to go out the door this morning as our appointment was 11. Talk about nail biting! I think this is good news.... Blastocyte is positive isn't it? 
I woke up in terrible pain last night I think it might of been caused by the butt bullets has anyone else has this? 

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## lilo

Beccaboo - Thank you so much for your lovely dancing banana. It did the trick and AF arrived this morning. Have another scan booked in for tomorrow and should start injecting on Saturday.
E/C provisionally booked for Friday 12 March. 
Good luck to everyone having appointments today. x


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning. xx

Hi Lilo, Yippeee! Good luck for the scan tomorrow and hopefully you will be on your way now to injections. 12th March for EC isn't far away at all.  xx

Lucy, how fab your little embies are doing well and yes getting to blastocyst is good. I didn't have pain from those bum bullets from EC last time but they did 'block' me up for a couple of days! Relax until Saturday and you will soon get to the PUPO stage. Exciting times xx

Hi Angedelight, that's brilliant on the fertilisation numbers  How lovely that you can go for a walk in the glorious sunshine today and feel happy you have got to this point. Boo to going to work though! hehe. Soon be ET for you too. whoop. xx

Londonhels, sorry to hear you were in pain in the night. How are you feeling today? How was that call on numbers, I hope its good news for you lovely. xx

Hi Nellie, Its so up and down isn't it with highs and lows but keeping positive for you. Its hard not to symptom spot. I think the orange ribbon on the fudge is a very good sign  xx

Hi Biscuitkeeper, so glad things have worked out and you are in on Friday. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Hi Msgnomer, How was the trigger injection? Did you manage to stay awake!? Enjoy no injections today and all the best for tomorrow, sending lots of egg vibes  xx

Bridget, Good luck for tomorrow too, Hopefully that 'full' feeling will go after EC and you start to feel better. Have you taken yourself off sick or is it still a just in case? xx

Hi Hope11978, How was your first stimming injection last night. Good for you keeping up the orange, my nails are still painted orange for luck! Ah yes yoga is fab too, just makes you feel really relaxed plus like you've kept a little active and the benefits of the meditation afterwards are really good for you after you've worked out. Good stress reliever. xx

Hi rachdav, how was the first scan for you today? xx

Hi Nat, How are you getting on, haven't heard from you in a while. Hope you are ok. xx

Hi Lolista, Tashap, Gymrunner, Mcstamp, Laurel, Sarah, Haydan, Mo, and everyone else.
It is such a beautiful day today isn't it. I'm stuck in work but its nearly lunchtime. Back to unmotivated me at work, can only focus on my cycle at the moment, we are talking work goal setting today....my goal is to become a mum, does that count! haha
orange love to you all. xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Sorry for the radio silence for a few days, been really busy at work which is good I guess.

M089 - I'm so sorry to hear your news and that you have to wait so long.  Try and focus on that I hopefully it will go quickly.

Londonhels - Hope you are feeling a bit better today and have had some good news from your phone call today.

Angedelight - Wow, congratulations, that's a great number of embryo's, gives you so much choice as well, I always wanted to push to 5dt.

Nellie - How are you doing now?  I'm ok thanks, apart from driving myself mad trying to symptom spot the same as you.  I have sore (.)(.) too and a few cramps but nothing to write home about, I had cramps last time as well when it didn't work so not sure if that is a very good sign.  You mentioned that you have less than a week to wait until you find out, when is your test date?  Mine is not until 4 March.  

Beccaboo - I'm ok thank you, just getting frustrated with the 2ww.  How are you doing? 

Hope everyone else is doing ok, this post moves so quickly and you miss so much. xx


----------



## feathers101

Hi ladies. Sorry for the radio silence in the past couple of days.......hope everyone is progressing okay.

Lilo - great news on AF and starting injections, that's another step forwards which is super. My advice is to make sure the area is super cold before injecting as it really helps not to feel anything.

Sarahsuperdork - same advice to you with stimming on Saturday. Exciting times  

Lucy - super news about your embies and excited for your ET on Saturday. Blastocyst is definitely a good thing   The butt bullets did not give me pain but made me super constipated, which in turn was uncomfortable. Lactulose was the only thing to get things moving at all, and that's still the case over a week later! Moving to the alternative entrance after ET has not helped that for me unfortunately, and it's a lot more messy   The things we put ourselves through!!

Angedelight - those are super numbers, well done you   we had 14 embies and ended up with day 5 transfer to make sure they chose the front runner   

afm - I am now 3dp5dt and trying to to over analyse my lack of any symptoms, other than the aforementioned 'backed-up-ness  
Ended up with 7 frosties which was a super outcome and reassuring to have back up dudes to call upon. But I sooooooo want this one to work, this waiting is driving me to distraction


----------



## Nellie321

Londonhels sorry you have been in pain, I hope its eased a little now. Any news on your call?   x

Angedelight wowzers 12 embies is incredible! Well done you. Fx for your call on Saturday. Enjoy your walk in the sunshine. Which progesterone are you on? I have applicators too and had issues so may be able to help! x

Lucy that's fab news and yes, I understand getting to day 5 is better, altho my clinic have said once they divide they're better off back inside us - yet I had a 3dt rather than a 2dt which doesn't make sense on what they said! Again different clinics and different protocols!! x

Lilo that's fab AF has finally arrived! Good luck for your scan tomorrow x

Beccaboo yes I think your goal defo counts!! Hope you managed to get out in the sun at lunchtime x

NatParnell I'm goin cray cray!! It's only day 5 but I'm analysing EVERYTHING. So many twinges in my belly which I don't know whether its the progesterone, recovering from EC or what happened with my bladder, the (sorry TMI) constipation, AF brewing OR the fact that this may have worked *crosses everything*. My OTD is next Wednesday 2nd March which is only 11dp3dt,  last cycle my OTD was 14dp3dt so it just seems early to me. At that point last time I still only had a very faint bfp. I'm terrified I'm going to start bleeding again like last time. My hubby has been away the last few days and I've been driving myself mad!!! Are you going to test early do you think?

Feathers I hear ya lovely! The wait is torture. I think we're at the same point - I'm 5dp3dt vs your 3dp5dt?! I get so confused!! 7 frosties is excellent. Once again we didn't get any so all hopes pinned on my two little embies I have on board. I read that implantation should be beginning today so am super sensitive to EVERY twinge!   x

Hope everyone is doing ok and those of you that had EC this week are recovering well and staying sane if you're still waiting on calls.

Love and orange light   x


----------



## NatParnell

Feathers - You have the same OTD date as me - 4 March.  Hope you are feeling ok too.

Nellie - I have got cramps and constipation too, analising everything is awlful but I guess we all do it.  I don't think I will test early (I may change my mind next week though).  Last time, I found out when my AF came too and its really not a nice way to find out, my husband is away at the moment too so I know what you mean.  At least if you test, you have control over it......I hate this so much.  I've even had a rash on my hands today and wondered if that was anything to do with it which I;m sure its not. xx


----------



## londonhels

Angeldelight and Lucy - amazing news on your embryos, so glad you have good ones to choose from, couldn't be more positive.

I got the call this morning that out of nine follicles, 8 had eggs but only 4 fertilised. Grateful that any had fertilised but obviously a bit sad because I can't imagine they will continue long enough to be high quality, even though I know you can never  tell. I have an egg transfer date of Saturday, so 3dt, unless by some miracle all 4 are still alive by that point in which case we'll go for 5dt. I never had this wait before because only one fertilised (late) last time so they put it straight back in. This bit of the wait is definitely the worst bit for me. Knowing there's a small chance but not a massive one. Just dangling that carrot! All I want is to get to  a transfer...

My pain has eased up a little but still very sore, hoping it will be better by tomorrow. 

NatParnell and Nellie, I hope you're chilling and keeping your minds occupied and I have my fingers crossed for you (as I do for everyone). Sorry for lack of personals, am sitting hunched over my phone and need to go back to bed!


----------



## crystaldaisy

Hi all,

I have my coordination tomorrow and fingers crossed we get the go ahead to start down regging on the 3rd March.  We've had so many setbacks I really hope we can start now.  We previously had a coordination on the 30th July but were pulled aside and told we couldn't go ahead as there were no sperm.  A trip to Dr Ramsay and a few months of waiting for tamoxifen to work magic followed and then I had to get some weight off.  I'm just about under a BMI of 30 now so I hope there are no more surprises sprung on us tomorrow.

Good luck everyone in whatever stage of your treatment you're at. xx


----------



## Tashap

Wow, this thread really is moving quickly. 

Mo89 - Yay for your lovely holiday. Cocktails and sun - you enjoy yourself, you deserve it xxx

Londonhels - thank you for the info re increasing the dosage. I hope it works for me. Hope your feeling better from EC, how was the call today? x 

Beccaboo - Body balance sounds great. Yay for your orange nails. Good luck for scan tomorrow and i hope you get your EC date x

Sarahsuperdork - I am so pleased that all went well with your scan and that you will start stimms on Saturday. Looks like our EC dates will be close xx

Lilo - Yay for AF and getting started on stimms. Good luck for your scan tomorrow 

Nellie - yay for 5 days down, are you going to test early? i  hope the time goes quickly for you. How are you feeling? yummy fudge, i love the orange ribbon  x

Rachdav - How did the scan go? I didn't feel anything until day 4/5 and just bloating then. i have started to feel dizziness but not to bad. x

MsGnomer - woohoo for trigger, hope you managed to stay awake. Good luck for tomorrow, i will be thinking of you xx

Hope - Yay for starting stimms. When is your next scan? x

Bridget - great news about trigger, good luck for tomorrow - what time are you going in? will be thinking of you x 

Biscuitkeeper - brilliant news, Friday is gonna be a busy day. thinking of you tomorrow too x

Angel delight - Yay. that is excellent news. IVF lite seems the be really working for you. How are you feeling today x 

Lucy101 - sorry you are in pain. hope you feel better soon. What brilliant news about your embryos, good luck for Saturday x

Beccaboo  How are you feeling? I think its normal to be distracted at the moment, can't wait for some time off tbh. 

crystal daisy - Welcome and best of luck with your treatment 

If i missed anyone, i am sorry you are all in my thoughts 

AFM - I have been looking at tips for increasing the size of my follicles. I am already drinking milk and having protein with all meals but have brought more yogurt covered brazils, almonds and edename beans.  i hope that helps things get a wiggle on. 

Tasha


----------



## Lucy101

Londonhels we have the same day transfer I'm at 10.45! Stay positive as my little slow coach came from no where I thought it would of arrested. I know how nerve wracking it is I was in bits yesterday. Distraction and paracetamol are key  

I'm really worried as I'm so bloated and last night from nowhere I woke up doubled over in pain, today it's not so bad just odd twinges. I felt silly ringing the hospital today to ask about it. I still feel a bit bruised but not as much as last night. Just soooooooo bloated and uncomfortable which I expected to pass after egg collection. I might ring them tomorrow if it continues. I'm also eating for Britain, I'm not even hungry! I just can stop eating and it's very unlike me, trying to stick to healthy things. 

Just one more question... I'm sure the embryologist said today not to wear perfume for ET did I miss hear him? I will not wear any Incase but maybe I miss heard him  

Good luck tomorrow crystaldaisy xx

Thank you everyone for your positive messages about my embies it really helps keeping me going  

Nellie - sending you positive vibes, it's so tricky when you have alone time isn't it, I find myself "researching" which is never good! 

Feathers - sending you love and positive vibes too, thanks for the advice I have some moviicol so will see if that gets things moving and eases things  . I think I'll leave the front door closed!

Beccaboo work is hard I thought it would be a distraction but I barely did anything but clock watch and phone watch. I am also really ditsy at the mo don't know about you? 

Biscuitkeeper- good luck tomorrow   Xx

XxxxxX


----------



## looby1005

Hi everyone, hope your all doing OK, I had egg collection yesterday, and was awake most of the night feeling terrified about the phone call this morning, i was on a natural modified cycle, only got 2 eggs but was phoned this morning to say one was doing well and Ive to go tomorrow at 11.30 for transfer, they are doing it sooner with me only having one. I'm so scared about having the phone call in morning to say if I'm still going or not. keep getting that sinking feeling in my stomach every time i think about it.

We previously had one failed round of icsi, where they got 4 eggs but none matured, I'm not sure i can put myself through this emotional journey again, we ended up going private as the NHS told us to pretty much give up and use an egg donor, i just hope this works for all of us.

sorry rambling a lot, just don't feel like I've anyone to talk to who knows how I'm feeling.

Louise xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Lucy, yep you are right, no perfumes. I left all off, body creams, deodorant, just incase! Glad you feeling better today. You could munch on carrots, as they are orange!  

Tashap, I think what you doing is brilliant to help increase the size of follies, maybe a hot water bottle on your tummy, I think that could maybe help so I've heard! When is your next scan again? Xx

Hi crystal daisy, aww bless, you really have had a long wait to get here. Fx you can start dr next week. So close now. Xx

Hi londonhels, keep being positive, 4 fertilised is good, I'm sure they will do well in the lab ready for a transfer very soon. This process is one big wait after another isn't it. So nerve racking. Xx

Hi Nellie, it's funny how aware of our bodies we become, we probably have a lot of twinges but just so much more aware of them now. I'm sure your twinges are good signs, implantation signs, little embies getting all snuggly. Xx

Hi feathers, glad you keeping well. Frosties on reserve is brilliant but as you say, this is the one you want to work and I'm sure it will. Sending lots of implantation vibes. Xx

Hi Nat, glad you are keeping well on your 2ww. So 4th march, that's a week tomorrow. Stay strong and test on OTD. I get what you say about testing early as it can kind of prepare you but I'm all for testing on OTD so keep going. Plan nice some nice things between now and then. I'm feeling fine thank you. Next follie growth scan tomorrow. 

Hope you got on ok today Rachdav. 

Good luck to EC ladies tomorrow and take care

I have my second scan tomorrow, can really feel things going on down there today, not sure it it was the nurses prodding about yesterday but hopefully I've had a little more growth and the little ones have had a growth spurt too. Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Looby, didn't see your post, keeping my fx for your little embie tomorrow. I'm sure it's a strong one and you will get past the next milestone. I know how you feel with low egg numbers, it's such a worry but keep positive lovely. Xx


----------



## looby1005

Thank you, it does nothing for your nerves, how are you suppose to stay calm and relaxed! Just be glad when they phone tomorrow and hope the little one is strong, want to prove those doctors who said to give up wrong. Good luck for you too xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Looby, let us know how you get all, have every confidence you will soon be PUPO. Xx


----------



## mo89

Looby- that's great.gives me hope. We are similar as in i just finished first cycle and didnt work. Only 3 eggs collected no fertilisation. And nhs are saying sane to me basically one more try thn recommend egg donation.

how are u feeling about that idea? What will you do?


----------



## Hope11978

Sarahsuperdork – one more day closer to starting your stimm injections  hope you have had a good day and your feeling ok? x

Beccaboo –  Hi how are you? Are you still aiming for EC on the 2nd?  I assume it may be confirmed tomorrow at your scan? Yes my first stimm injection went well last night, due to have my second after posting this!  I’m the same as you with not concentrating on much else but this cycle. Good luck for tomorrow x

Gymrunner – Hope you are ok today?  I’m hoping you increased medication is working and you will have good news on Monday x 

Londonhels – Good news that you are feeling a little better and the pain has eased a little.  Hope your embies continue to grow, like you say you can never tell.  FX x

Angel delight and Lucy – What great positive news so pleased for you both  x

Rachdav – How did your scan go today? X

Tashap – Thank you, next scan is Weds 2nd March – hopefully the follies will have grown and hopefully there will be more, only got 1 egg last time and really hoping for more this cycle.  Going to use your tips for increasing follicle size.  How are feeling on the stimms?x

Nellie – Good idea for crafts and having your nails done something nice and relaxing  I’m the same walks with the dog and fresh air I find is good.  I hope you manage to get some time off next week.  I have provisionally planned a couple of days around the time i think (all being well) my OTD will be.  I agree with you whatever the outcome i wont be wanting to go into work either.  Hope you are well today?x

Looby – we only had one egg collected last cycle and i had a 2dt so i’m sure all will be fine, like Beccaboo says let us know how you get on, best of luck x

Ms Gnomer and Lolista – thanks for the advice regarding follicles x

AFM – Nothing to report 2nd stim tonight, have a good evening


----------



## looby1005

Thanks all,  I'm not giving up hope on this one working, but I have started coming to terms with using a donor egg, I want to be pregnant and carry my own child, I've thought about it a lot, and if they is the only way then I'll do it x


----------



## Lucy101

Lots of love looby, get your nails painted orange and join in the Orange madness. I wish you lots of luck and positivity for your little embie and hopefully you it won't be a decision you will have to make soon 😘🙏🏻💜 xx


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Keeping everything crossed for you, *Looby*. Hopefully you'll be happily PUPO tomorrow. 

*Angedelight* and *Lucy*: great work, ladies!

*Biscuitkeeper* and *Bridget*: I'll be thinking of you when I'm in tomorrow. Fingers crossed we can all report back with some good results. xx


----------



## mcstamp

Hello all, just wanted to say a quick thanks for all your answers to my worry head questions.  I feel reassured that the short cycle maybe isn't an issue. I'll worry about lots of other things instead!

Good luck for tomorrow looby, all the waiting and anxiety is horrible so I am sending lots of positive vibes your way!

Beccaboo I'm pleased you are doing so well.  It is all looking good x

Angedelight- the results from your IVF lite are very interesting and really makes it something worth considering.  Good luck for transfer x

Nelly and the other 2wwaiters- you are all doing so well.  What really annoyed me this time round was I had different symptoms to the other 2 times, so although I said I wasn't symptom spotting, I so was!  Turns out it was the wicked progesterone.  I hate it    
I went through so many emotions in one day, it was crazy.  I wished I could have just stayed with the positive one but it was soo hard.

Londonhels- willing your embies on tonight!  On my second cycle I had 3 fertilised and was amazed when 2 went on to 5day blasts!

Mo, I'm gad you are having another go in May and you sound very positive, which is all good.  Although the NHS is great it seems that when things are little more complicated, that private has the time to look at you more as an individual- maybe even if you get a consultation as a 2nd opinion and then continue with NHS?

Sarahsuperdork- Oh my you are trooper!  Nearly at the start of stims though- bet you can't wait!

Lucy101- I had terrible pain after EC and ET.  I think the combination of the progesterone (which gives me bad wind) and All the bruising inside makes for a bad mix.

Good luck and orangeness for everyone else, whatever stage you are at - this is moving too fast to keep up with if you miss a day!

AFM- I'm just lurking, wanting to see how all you lovely ladies get on and am very much looking forwards to BFP news!  I was back in to work today - there is nothing like pretending to be a pirate in a frosty woods with a bunch of lovely 3 year olds to lift the spirits!  Can't believe I get paid for it!


----------



## Bridgetk10

Morning Ladies

Good luck to MsGnomer and Biscuit Keeper. 

Sending positive vibes to Looby 

I will do more personals once I'm the other side of EC 

I am in so much discomfort this morning. Most of the discomfort is in my hip and if aches to go to the toilet. I am sure it will feel a lot more comfortable once I have had EC. the whole house has been up since 5:20 it's going to be a loooong day!!!!!


----------



## lilo

Good luck Ms Gmomer, Biscuitkeeper and Bridget. Hope all goes to plan for everyone today. 
I have another scan this morning and will hopefully get the go ahead to start stimming. X


----------



## Lucy101

Good luck biscuit keeper, gnomer snd Bridget, looking forward to seeing how you get on  today 

Mcstamp please don't stop lurking it's great to hear from you, your job sounds lovely. There is something about working with kids that manages to snap you out of things for the moments you're with them. It's nice to see how you are doing, sending you lots of love xx

Hope everyone else is ok today - good luck to everyone scanning, stimming, egg collecting, symptom spotting and generally driving them selves mad with some kind of wait 😁🙏🏻 xxx


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Morning all! I'm in the waiting room and wearing the only orange top I have... a luminous hockey tour shirt! I look like a nutter, but who cares! 

Good luck to everyone today, but especially my EC buddies, Biscuitkeeper and Bridget!


----------



## gymrunner

Hello all
Sorry for being off the radar since Wednesday, I needed to just get on with work and life and not think about the stupid clinic messing up my drugs! 
Thank you everyone for your lovely messages, I'm on my phone so can't go back and get personals but thank you everyone! 

Beccaboo, how was your scan today? Hope your follies have grown!

Afm, I'm just waiting till my scan Monday and will deal with what they tell me then. 

Hugs and love and hope to everyone! xx


----------



## feathers101

Morning ladies. 

Happy Orange Friday! 

Ms Gnomer - hope all has gone well this morning. If it makes you feel better and more confident then who cares what you look like?  

Lilo - fx your scan went okay this morning and you get the go ahead to start stimming.  

Looby - I have everything crossed that things went well for you this morning as well. 

Soo much going on today ladies, a busy day.  

afm, nothing to report. 4dp5dt and still doing okay. not going too mental, other than through the complete absence of any side effects.


----------



## Ms Gnomer

I got seven eggs, as a couple of follies were fruitless. Just waiting to find out if they're mature or not. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello lovely ladies,

Thinking of you Bridget, good luck and hope it brings you some relief after having all those eggs collected!

MsGnomer, Love that you were wearing orange! 7 eggs, brilliant, that's a good number isn't it. FX crossed for you. I would be happy with 7 eggs. How are you feeling now? xx

Good luck Biscuitkeeper.

Gymrunner, I really hope the increased dosage is working its hardest to make those follies grow some more. Hurry up Monday hey, but in the meantime, yes enjoy your weekend and make the most of it, have you got something nice planned?

Hi Lucy, Hope you are well today. xx

Hi Lilo, How was your scan?

Hi Feathers, Glad you are ok. I had no symptoms with my BFP last year. Glad you are not going too crazy. xx

Hi mcstamp, Love you posts so as Lucy said, keep posting, even if its general chit chattiness! 

Hi Looby, Hows things, what did they say today about your little one? I really hope its good news. xx

Hi Hope yes it looks like I'm still aiming for 2nd march for EC after todays scan, it cant come quick enough.  Glad your stimms are going ok, like Sarah, you wont be far behind me. 

Hello everyone else, thinking of you all.

I had two scans today, 2 different nurses. My follies on my right are doing well, 3 big ones, 2 on my left and my 6th follie from Wednesdays scan has shrunk...naughty little follie! Apparently they can do that. Had bloods taken and waiting for a call regarding dosage over the weekend. Looks likely Im still on for 2nd March EC. I know my follie numbers aren't great but I know they never will be so going with it. Keeping positive and keeping orange. xx


----------



## Tashap

Happy Sunny Friday 


Today is a busy day for you all - if i have missed anyone out i am sorry but you are in my postive thoughts for a fantastic result xx 


Lucy101 - Thinking of you today. hope it went well xx 

looby1005 - thinking of you too today. xxxx 

Beccaboo - i will give hot water bottle a try tonight. my next scan is tommorrow morning. FX ive had some growth. Your scan sounds postive, hope you get the call quickly re dosage etc and then you can start the weeeknd  yay for EC on 2nd March xx

Hope11978 - I am feeling okay, just bloated and a random dizzy spells which didnt really kick in till day 5 or 6. How are you feeling? Did they change your medication for this cycle? Hope Wed comes round quick for you and you get lots of lovely folicles  x

Biscuitkeeper - How are you doing? Thinking of you today too x 

Ms Gnomer - i love the hockey top, its perfect orange and comfy. 7 eggs is brilliant - hope your okay and getting lots of TLC

Bridgetk10 - Good luck and thinking of you too 

feathers101 - gald to hear your doing okay xxx 

gymrunner -  I hope the scan goes well on monday, always a good idea to try and forget the treatment even without the horrible clinic messing up, i have everything crossed for you it has worked x . have you got some nice things planned for the weekend? x

mcstamp - so glad to hear from you, you have been in my thoughts - your job sounds brilliant but i can imagine its challanging at times xxx 

AFM: Not much more to report, still swollen, still eating as much protien as i can find and hoping for a good result at my scan tommorow. My DH is coming with me to this one as he hasnt been before due to work . i hope he is lucky for me 

xx
Im of to pretend to do some work xx


----------



## lilo

Hi all,

Ms Gnomer - 7 eggs is pretty good going. Fingers crossed they are mature. Hope you feel ok and aren't in too much pain. 

Bridget - How did you get on this morning? Have everything crossed for you too after that super amount of follies.

BiscuitKeeper - Have been thinking of you this morning too and hope collection went well.

Beccaboo - Wow next Wednesday will be here before you know it. Willing your little follies on. 

AFM - Thanks for the thoughts ladies. I went for my scan this morning and my lining was suitably thin so start stimming tomorrow. Have been put on 450 menopur (merional) until Weds so will see what happens. Anyone else on this kind of dose? Also, did anyone else get any side affects with this drug. Seems like forever since I last went through this. Next scan on Weds to see how follies are growing. xxx


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Thanks, lovely ladies.  I'm thrilled with 7, as that's the most I've had. I'm actually very comfortable and feel some relief at having the follicles drained. We're just having lunch in a lovely old 16th century inn - just simple yummy food - and I'm feeling much better already. I only had basic sedation and didn't even have gas and air, so should bounce back quickly. I'm not allowed to drive for a while though!


----------



## lilo

That's great to hear Ms Gnomer. Fingers crossed you stay feeling fine and for your call tomorrow.


----------



## Bridgetk10

Thank you for all you good wishes Ladies,

MsGnomer - 7 is a great number

LILO good news about being allowed to start stimming, no advice I'm afraid about menopur I used Gonal f

Tashap. Good Luke at your scan

Beccaboo sending growing vibes for your follicles

Lucy hope all went well

Looby thinking of you

Hope hoping all goes well for Wednesday

Feathers sending sticky vibes

Gym runner thinking of you 

Love to all

AFM the large number of follies didn't seem to be there but they got 10 eggs. We are having picsi after all so fingers crossed we get a good call tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## biscuitkeeper

I'm on my phone on the way to a hotel,  but just wanted to say congratulations to Mrs Gnomer and Bridget. Great numbers and we only need one! Thinking of you lovely ladies while we wait for our next lot of info.  

I'm not sure about you guys but ec was a lot easier than I was expecting and considering I was seriously nervous and anxious this morning I'm so pleased it was so straight forward.  We ended up with 8 eggs which I'm  thrilled about but to be fair they've already said they look to be a mix bag of quality.  I'm ok with that I think.  We're having icsi also so just waiting to find out how we get on in the next hour or so regarding quality and tomorrow with regards fertilisation.  
Very good luck to everyone else.  Will do proper personals when back home tomorrow


----------



## lilo

Glad to hear all went well Biscuitkeeper and Bridget. Fingers crossed for those all important calls tomorrow and that you stay pain free tonight. Now I'm about to start stimming I'm getting s little nervous about egg collection. Am also having picsi Bridget. X


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Biscuitkeeper, good work with the 8 eggs. FX for that call tomorrow and glad you are feeling well.

Hi Bridget, 10 eggs is fab too. FX crossed. you ladies will be waiting on those important phone calls tomorrow.

Hi Msgnomer, hope you enjoyed your yummy lunch.  I had light sedation too last year, its does really help with recovering quickly doesn't it. Good luck again for tomorrow xx

Hi Lilo. yay you can start stimming tomorrow, brilliant news. This is the next step.  I cant offer advise on menopur as I am on different stimm drugs but I think a lot of the ladies on here are on Menopur. Im not sure if there are really any symptoms as such on the stimms, just when your follies start to get bigger, it can make you feel a bit uncomfortable in the ovary region! EC can be different for everyone but like Biscuitkeeper, it was nice and easy for me last time and nothing to worry over so try not to panic about it, I like to think having a baby is going to be ten times worse that them collecting some eggs so I can do this! hehe xx

Tashap, lots of good luck wishes for your scan tomorrow. Hoping there is some nice sized follicles there. Im going to do hot water bottle tonight and over the weekend plus a nice relaxing bath me thinks. xx

I had the call from my clinic, they are increasing my dose of gonal f over the next 3 nights, next scan is Monday and I think I will be triggering Monday night and EC Wednesday all going well. Really feeling it today, I was absolutely fine at the start of stimms but they really to move that camera around and its really giving me crampy pains. boo  

xx


----------



## looby1005

Hi ladies, how are you all? Think all your positive thoughts and wishes helped, was phoned at 8.45, to say embryo was doing well and had divided into 2, so went for ET, she showed us on the screen that it had split into 4, which is where it should be for day 2, I can't believe it's in, I know this is the start of a very long journey. 
I'm feeling a bit sore and went a bit dizzy during procedure (I'm so rubbish, don't know how I've coped with all this), thank you all for your positive words, hope everyone's scans are going OK, and fingers crossed for your calls tomorrow xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Looby, how brilliant, awww I'm so glad you have got to PUPO stage. As you say its a long road but you are here. It was one strong little embie hey! sending orange sticky vibes. xx


----------



## Bridgetk10

Looby - that's great news. Sending lots and lots of sticky vibes xxx


----------



## mo89

Aw looby that's amazing. Really giving me hope. 

Good luck to u with ET tomorrow. 

Iv been feeling more positive. Bought 'it starts with the egg' book and dhea and co enzyme10.


----------



## looby1005

Thanks mo89, I read that too and took both those supplements, the doctor told me to take dhea 75mg in 3 doses, I took 2 doses 1x25mg and 1x50mg, she advised to take it for 3 months before icsi, so don't give up, just feels like we are constantly waiting, but feeling much more positive xx


----------



## Nellie321

Londonhels I hope you are feeling a bit better today.  I know it’s such an overused phrase but it does only take one and you have four! Fx they hang on in there, I know this part is so frustrating as you have made it this far and just want something to transfer! Sending you dividing vibes!   x

Crystaldaisy good luck x

Tashap I really want to test early – tomorrow morning to check trigger short is out of my system and again Monday (OTD is Wednesday). I was having all sorts of ‘symptoms’ but today not really feeling much so now of course I’m analysing that! Gah IVF you are NOT easy! Wow all those things you are doing I really hope your follies grow nice and mature. Good luck for your scan tomorrow, fx hubby is lucky! x

Lucy thank you hunni. ‘Researching’ is never good!! How are you feeling today? Re perfume I was told not to wear any for EC – they said nothing about ET but as the reason they gave was that it could harm the eggs (god forbid!) neither me or hubs wore anything for ET! We were a stinky pair! x

Beccaboo I hope these twinges are snugly embies! Although I’ve not felt much today and implantation should be occurring. Crazy how we obsess – I almost feel WORSE not having any symptoms to pick over!!!! That’s great your follies are doing well – fingers crossed they keep going and hopefully that pesky little one does some growing instead of shrinking! Sorry you’re feeling it today, get some rest and get DH to spoil you. Maybe try a hot water bottle to ease the pain?   x

Hope I’m trying to stay sane! Day 6 so I’m getting there – OTD is getting close now. I’m so nervous as part of me wants to know to either celebrate or put me out of my misery and I can drown my sorrows with wine but another part of me wants to stay in this bubble of endless possibilities! How are you finding your stims injections? Not long till your next scan x

Mcstamp its lovely to hear from you. How are you? Your job sounds lovely! All the waiting is awful in IVF but the 2ww has to be the worst. I feel different to last time too and I don’t know if that’s a good thing or a bad but one thing I do know is Google is a curse! I sometimes wish I couldn’t search for every little thing! x

Msgnomer I love that you wore an orange top! 7 eggs is fab news. Good luck for your call tomorrow x

Gymrunner stay strong. I’m sure your follies will have grown with the increased dose. Sending you big hugs x

Lilo yay to starting stims! I always feel like things move once you get to this point. As for your dose I was on 450 menopur for 14 days. I still had busurelin side effects until about day 6/7 and then I think I was mostly just bloated, headaches etc. Make sure you drink plenty. Fx you recruit a good number starting on such a high dose x

Bridget 10 eggs is fab!! Good luck for your call tomorrow x

Biscuitkeeper 8 eggs is a great number too – good luck for your call tomorrow as well x

Looby1005 that’s fantastic news! Fx your little embie snuggles in x

Sorry if I've missed anyone but there are so many of us on here and things move so fast!

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend and has nice things planned to pass the time, love and light x


----------



## Lucy101

So pleased for you looby, well done!! Woohoo .....fingers crossed all goes smoothly from here on in   ^c your officially in the 2ww club xxx

Ms gnomer loving your work with orange shirt! Xx

Thank you for confirming the perfume thing Nellie, I wore perfume Monday oops but I didn't know. Me and the the boyfriend will be stinkers tomorrow au naturelle. Hope you are ok xx

To everyone who had EC I hope you are all ok and good luck with your phone calls tomorrow. 

Love to everybody else sorry not many personals this eve, I hope you all have nice weekends planned. 

I'm nervous about tomorrow as I have tricky anatomy and they always really struggle to get catheters in, I feel we all have mountains to climb at different stages and tomorrow is my mountain. It took the dr 5 attempts in the dummy run and those little embies are so precious. I hope also we get to see ours on the screen that sounds amazing!!

This evening I am surrounded by orange roses a present from my OH mum which was very sweet, she's running with the orange.... She has worn an orange shirt to work and has an orange ribbon on her handbag. I thought she was going to think I was mental when I asked to pick me up some orange ribbon the other day but I think she's pleased to get involved. So I'm all oranged up for my ET tomorrow and then off to a hotel in Cirencester for the eve for my brothers 40th. Going to take it easy though. 

Thank you for all the well wishes  

Xxxx


----------



## Mary_L

Hey ladies,

Just popped on to see how everyone is doing and to say I'm rooting for you all. So much happening afraid I haven't time for personals today but I'm thinking of you all and sending lots of positive vibes. I'm hanging around to see some BFPs! xxxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening all. 

Lucy - Good luck for ET tomorrow!

Nellie - It's hard not to but try to avoid analysing side effects/lack of, it'll send you loopy. I had exactly the same 'symptoms' on my BFP and my BFN rounds so relax as much as you can, whatever you're feeling/not feeling probably doesn't mean anything. 

mo - Glad you're feeling more positive, the supplements sound like a great step forward for you. 

looby - Great news on making it to ET, welcome to the 2ww! Hope it doesn't drive you too crazy and you get some time to relax.

Beccaboo - Sorry to hear you're feeling so uncomfortable this evening. The things we have to put up with during this process!  Hope you're getting plenty of TLC this evening and have a lovely weekend. Sending lots of orange vibes to your follicles over the weekend in time for your next scan.

gymrunner - Sending lots of orange vibes to you too, fingers crossed the revised dose does the trick. Good luck for your scan on Monday. 

lilo - Great news you're starting stimms! I start tomorrow too on 225 of merional. I'm worrying about EC too, hopefully nothing to worry about though.

Bridget, Ms Gnomer and biscuitkeeper - Congratulations on all those lovely eggs, wishing you lots of luck for your phone calls tomorrow. Hope you're getting plenty of TLC!

mcstamp - Your job sounds fab.  Please do stay!

Tashap - Good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope you get a date for EC soon. What sort of things are you having to get your protein intake up?

Hugs to all you PUPO ladies  and good luck to anyone with scans coming up over the weekend. Have a great one everyone!

AFM I am so glad to be starting stimms tomorrow - I've done a full 3 weeks of DR so I think I deserve it.  Ordered an extra graze.com box this week to help with some extra protein and I'll stock up on milk tomorrow too. Tough day at work today (bosses were visiting) but all went well and I'm actually off on Sunday for the first weekend in ages so looking forward to that.


----------



## Hope11978

Sarahsuperdork – Hi Sarah so pleased you able to start your stimms tomorrow   Enjoy your day off Sunday hope you have a nice relaxing day x

Beccaboo – Sorry to hear you feel uncomfortable, I’m hoping those are good signs of your follies growing  hope you have a lovely weekend 

Gymrunner– Sending you orange baby dust vibes for your scan on Monday x

Lucy – Good luck for ET tomorrow.  I had a difficult ET was in for 45mins  so I know how you feel, hope you have a nice evening tonight, good to keep busy 
Ms Gnomer – 7 eggs is great I hope you get good news on your call tomorrow

Laurel – Hi Laurel good to see you on here hope you are ok and have some nice things planned for the weekend x

Feathers – hope you are doing ok on your 2ww? I can see you say you are not going too mental so you are doing well   sending you sticky vibes 

Mcstamp – Lovely to see your message on here today x

Lilo – Glad you can start stimming today I’m also on 450 menopur but only on day 3, was on gonal F last time, some of my symptoms are below, I’ll keep you updated on them, hopefully there won’t be too many!

Tashap – Good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope you can shake off the dizzy spells  I hope your DH is a lucky charm for you tomorrow! Yes my medication has changed from gonal F to Menopur still 450iu as I had last time.  Day 3 today and as below have period like cramps, I assume this can be normal?

Nellie – I felt exactly the same as you last on my last try.  It’s nice being in a bubble hoping and wishing, hopefully your bubble will last 9 mths FX  I’m ok on stimms took the 3rd injection tonight! Feel a bit like my period could come so slight cramps, also sorry for TMI but I still having a bit of spotting like a little fresh blood the doctor said that was fine when I saw her on Wednesday but I didn’t have that last time, however this time is LP and different drugs so hopefully all ok!  Hope you have a lovely weekend 

Looby – So glad your little embie is on board, hope the next 2 weeks go quickly for you?  Are you taking any time off work?  any plans to keep busy?

Biscuit keeper – Great news 8 eggs! FX for your call tomorrow 

Bridget – Also a great number of eggs  good luck and FX for your call tomorrow

AFM – as I have said above feel a little uncomfortable today hoping it’s a good sign.  Off up to London tomorrow to see a show so busy day but looking forward to it.  Hope you all have a good weekend 


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Well done to my lovely EC buddies today! 8 eggs is fantastic, *Biscuitkeeper*, and OMG 10 eggs for *Bridget*... that's amazing!  I'm bloody thrilled with 7, so goodness only knows how you guys feel! We're having IVF rather than ICSI though, so not joining you in that club. It's always a bit hair-raising, as it's left to nature, but hopefully that means that the best of his "boys" will step up to the job!


----------



## Angedelight

Congrats on successful EC biscuit, MrsGnomer & Bridget. Hope you ladies are relaxing and being waited on. I had a lovely glass of Prosecco after mine- I'm sure that's not recommended after sedation but never mind- first in a long time and hopefully last in a while!

Lucy- hope ET goes ok. Are you having one or two transferred?

Lilo and Sarah congrats on starting stimms tomorrow! So nice when things feel like they are happening. 

Feathers and Nellie hope 2ww is going ok. Are you off or working it?.

Tashap and anyone else having appointments tomorrow- hope it goes well.

Looby congrats on being PUPO! I hate most fertility acronyms but I love this one and what it means!

Beccaboo and gym runner hope your increased doses do the trick.

Londonhels how are you?

If I've missed anyone it's because I'm doing this on my phone. This thread and how everyone is doing keeps me sane so you're all in my thoughts!

I've now finished work- signed off sick for 2ww. Get a call from the clinic tomorrow to let us know how the embryos are doing and if ET will be tomorrow or Monday-  can't wait to hear. It's so odd isn't it, going about work and life while that's happening in a lab somewhere!. Weirdly this time I've been quite detached from it all. There's a couple of senior staff at work who know my situation and when they ask about it I can talk about it without getting upset and very matter of factly. This is progress- I couldn't do this before on other cycles. Not sure what's changed. 

Hoping you all have nice things planned for the weekend. We may or may not be belting up the motorway tomorrow for ET!

A X


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi angedelight, good luck for that call this morning, I'm sure those embies are doing just fab.  like you I'm more matter of fact this time round, last year I was so emotional about it that I could have cried if anyone asked how I was, and hardly anyone knew about treatment! Glad you know have 2 weeks off, that's nice for you. Xx

Msgnomer, so you should be thrilled with 7, I would be.  good luck for you call today, I'm sure it will be all good. Xx

Hi hope, enjoy London, I love a good show, what are you seeing? Xx

Hi Sarah, thanks for the orange vibes, feeling much better this morning, I'm even going to venture to the gym for some very light upper body weights, just a quick 30 mins and then home for a protein fuelled breakfast! Good luck on stimms tonight, yippee   Hope work goes ok and great you have Sunday off. 

Hi laurel, so lovely to hear from you, love that you are rooting for us. Keep in touch, love to know what you are up to and how you are getting on.  

Hi Lucy, good luck today. I am sure et will be a breeze, put the dummy run out of you mind and focus on positive thoughts that it will go fine. Xx if they show you on screen it is pretty awesome seeing where they place it. How lovely with your oh mum and the orange, she sounds lovely. Xx

Nellie, are you going to do a sneAky early test today to check trigger is out of system? 

Biscuit keeper, good luck for your call today. 

Bridget, also sending good luck wishes for your all too. Keep us informed. Xx

Londonhels, how are you? 

Hi Rachdav, hope you ok, haven't heArd from you in a while so hoping scans and things have gone ok. Xx

Hi looby, hope you are feeling a bit more relaxed today in you PUPO bubble. Xx

Hi Tashap, loads of good luck aT your scan today and glad DH can go with you. Hope those follies have grown too. You've put loads of effort in on the protein front. Xx

Lilo, good luck with stimms injection number 1, whoop! 

Hi lolista, if you still reading along I hope you are ok. Follow up is getting closer and plans can start to be made again to get you back on this journey. Xx

Hi mo, how's things? 

Hi gymrunner, we both have scans Monday. Come on follies, you can do this, get us to EC with nice strong eggs! Hehe. Have a lovely weekend and chill out, that's what I intend on doing!  eat lots of protein, my breakfast will be eggs....eggs to help my eggs! Haha. Plus il have  a protein shake. Xx

Hi mcstamp, hope you have some nice things planned this weekend xx

Hi feathers, sending more sticky vibes today. Stick, stick stick. 

I think I've covered everyone! Have lovely days everyone and thinking of you all. Xx


----------



## Angedelight

Not quite the phone call I hoped for. All embryos showing fragmentation. She has picked the 'best two' her words (my words 'best of a bad bunch') which are grade 3 (1 being best and 5 being worst) to go back in which are a 5 cell and 7 cell. Feel so defeated already as googling fragmentation hasn't yielded anything positive.
Having taken metformin consistently for over a year as shown to help quality and doing a new protocol which aimed to produce better quality eggs I'm wondering what on earth happened. This happened on my last cycle too.
ET at 11:30 today. 
Hope everyone else has a better day 
A x


----------



## lilo

It's not over until the fat lady sings Angedelight. Stay positive. Keeping everything crossed for you. X


----------



## Lucy101

Angedelight- I just wanted to pop in and send you some 🍊🍊🍊🍊 love ( those are oranges incase they do not come up). I haven't been told the grading of mine but I will be asking this morning. Please keep faith and I will be keeping things crossed for you. Like lilo says the fat lady hasn't sung xx


----------



## mo89

Hope it all goes well with transfers. 

Beccaboo. Im doing fine. Kinda pretending first cycle hasnt happened. After reading some of 'it starts with the egg' im mad at myself for not taking those supplements before first round or following a fertility diet. But will now! How are u doing? 

Looby- when do u stop taking those supplements? Do they interfere with the pill (tht o have to go on first   or anything. My doctor said she couldn't recommend them. 

Are any of you ladies in edinburgh at all?


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi mo, I always think the first cycle is like a learning curve, think of it now as a test run! You can do all those things now to help your next cycle and I'm sure the next one will go smoothly. I feeling fine today thanks, a lot better than yesterday after I was feeling pretty senstive from the scan. In fact I've just returned from a little light weights session at the gym which has perked me up! Xx

Hi angedelight, grade 3 isn't bad hun, I know ladies that have got BFP's on a grade 3 embie. Plus ladies with grade 5 embies don't always gets a BFP. Keep positive, you have got to transfer and that's a brilliant milestone and from here on it's really all about that embie wanting to stick and I have every confidence it will.. Thinking of you for your et, you will soon be PUPO. xxx


----------



## looby1005

morning all, well I'm trying to stay busy, my house is going to be spotless by the end of my 2ww!!

Angedelight - my embryo was a grade 3 also, the embryologist said this is nothing to worry about, they do want it to be a grade 4 but anything can happen and it could change, please stay positive and we will ride this out together   , good luck with transfer

Mo - I continued taking them til EC - thought I'd give my eggs the best chance as i know I've not many left, i was really surprised that i had a good one especially after 4 bad ones last time, I'm just hoping I've done enough. Don't be mad at yourself, its a learning curve for you and the doctors - they will now know what to change to improve your chances, I was on a completely different protocol this time and am just hoping it works, sending 

I'm going shopping today for pineapple juice and Brazil nuts!!

I'm in Huddersfield, but we went private to Manchester Fertility as i could only get one round free on the NHS.

Can i ask what are the oranges for 

xxxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi looby, glad you are keeping busy, that's the kind of thing I do, clean and my DH tells me I like to 'faff' not sure if that's word but I start tidying and moving things around! Haha. 
Regarding pineapple, I don't know how true any of it is but supposedly not good after ET as can cause uterine contractions which aren't good. Just thought I'd let you know incase you were thinking of drinking gallons of the stuff! Brazil nuts, however, all good! 
Orange is supposedly the lucky fertile colour, so all the orange references is where we have gone a bit crazy and hoping it will bring us luck....go paint your toes orange! Hehe xx


----------



## londonhels

Hi Angel delight - im sorry your phone call wasnt what you were hoping for but just having two to transfer today is great.  Honestly - my doc said that any embryo that is between six and ten cells today (3dt) is perfectly normal and that a 5 cell has a chance of catching up over next few days.  And now they are back where they belong.  Sending you lots of good thoughts. 

Well done you guys for the 7, 8 and 9 egg collections - all really good numbers.  Sending you thoughts for the next few days - definitely the hardest days in my mind. 

We got call this morning to say 3 of our 4 were lookin good 8-10 cells so they are doing a 5dt on monday.  Can't believe any made it till today let alone monday.  This was the point I wanted to get to to believe it was all worth while so happy and much more relaxed now. To go from none fertilising last time to a potential 5dt with my horrible endometriosis, weird sperm and v low amh should give anyone hope! 

Relaxing thoughts to everyone this weekend xx


----------



## londonhels

Lilo - just wanted to say I was on same protocol as you 450 menopur and PICSI. Menopur jabs were a delight compared to gonal f/buserelin  for me. Barely any side effects just small amounts of cramping from day 8 onwards as follicles grew. I was on it till day 13 and PICSI got us 50% fertilisation compared to 0% naturally (even though sperm looked normal) so it's a good protocol in my book!

Feathers - how are you holding out. What day are you on now in the 2ww? 

Sorry for lack of personals - on phone! Xx


----------



## lilo

Ah Londonhels - a 5dt is excellent news. Thanks so much for taking the time to let me know you were on the same protocol and drug doseae and went via the picsi method. Have everything crossed for you. You aren't at h&e by any chance? X


----------



## londonhels

Thanks and no I'm at King's in London.


----------



## Lucy101

Hi just got home from ET, all went well no drama at all they just needed to use a stronger catheter. I was so nervous it was all a bit of a blur but the staff were all so lovely and the embryologist showed us pictures and explained the grading. We have a 4AB on board and 2 equally good Frosties plus 2 they will see are good enough to freeze tomorrow. It was a lovely surprise to find they are so good as we were not expecting that at all. So now it's up to nature to take over and to keep living in hope.  Just like you ladies weeing after just felt so wrong!

Love to everyone and positive thoughts all round  
Xxx

Ps Londonhels was half hoping to bump into you but glad you made it to 5dt


----------



## Lolisita

Beccaboo - thanks for thinking of me. I am still reading and following everyone news  was just busy at work. Thanks hun,I can't wait for my follow up, I am ready to start again in March! Xx
How is your follies? Is your EC on Monday ? X

Angedelight - Hope ET went well. I am keeping my fingers crossed for u. Beccaboo  is right, best embies not always bring a positive result. Me being an example, and I have no fertility problems, so who knows why. Xx 

Mo89- how are u doing ? I do think supplements make a difference. I went on a massive supplement shopping spree haha What are u thinking of getting ? Xx

Londonhels - That's great news   fx xx

Lucy- Yay! Now it is time to put your feet up and let DH do all the running   xx

Sorry if I missed anyone, sending love to all xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. 

Well done to those that have had egg collection

Angel delight - you still have 2 on board and like everyone says, they still have a good chance. 

Lucy and Londonhels - well done on your transfers, welcome all 3 of you to the 2ww. 

Nellie - did you do a test today?

I am just working my way through this horrible period and trying not to drive myself mad. Xx


----------



## londonhels

Hi Lucy - that's so funny, were you like giving everyone a knowing look to see if it was me?  so glad you got a good quality embryo on board and amazing that you got frosties as well. 
It's about time this board got some good luck it's way! Fingers crossed for the 2ww x


----------



## Bridgetk10

Afternoon

Just a quick one from me for the moment I will pop back and do proper personals later. 

The call was a good as it can be. 10 mature eggs, 7 fertilised so looking at a 3dt or 5dt. Apparently it was a tough collection so the bloating I have is not to be unexpected. I went to mark at my music centre this morning but only did half the session then my mum picked me and DS up so we had lunch with her. DH was playing golf! I wanted him some de-stressing time. Anyway I have rather a lots of wind which is gurgling nicely! Hope fully it will be more comfortable tonight.


----------



## feathers101

Lucy - great news on ET today, so congratulations on being pupo and joining the 2ww madness.

Londonhels - 5dt is great, they will certainly be able to pick the front runner then.   I am doing okay, thanks for asking  I am now 5dp5dt and still have no related symptoms. Have a very sore thigh after pouring a cup of freshly boiled water over myself this morning   Trying to keep occupied with the rugby, going out for dinner this evening and then back to work on Monday. Plan is to hold out to Friday and OTD before testing.......

Loony - my house is spotless as well, been off for a week and a half since EC. I have also done A LOT of cake baking, trying to stay occupied. 

Mo89 - don't be mad with yourself, your are very strong to even attempt the journey so please try to stay positive.  

Beccaboo - thanks for the sticky vibes   Hope you're doing okay 

Angedelight - try to stay positive. They are safely back with you now and have every chance. Same as I said to Mo, don't be too hard on yourself as it takes a lot to ven start this so getting this far is really super. Sticky orange dust to you  

Bridgetk - that's a great fertilisation rate, well done you. I have had a lot of wind as well so my advice is warm water (without tipping from the freshly boiled kettle all over one's self!!, see above) and gentle exercise.


----------



## Nellie321

Lucy thank you for asking after me. Aw your OH mum sounds lovely!! I'm loving the orange ribbon too!  So glad ET went well for you and you are now officially PUPO!! Glad you got some frosties too x 

Laurel it's lovely to hear off you and so sweet you're thinking of everyone. Hope you are doing ok x

Sarah thank you for the advice hunni. The sensible part of me knows you are right but then the other crazy, demented, desperate to be a mamma part of me is clinging onto every twinge with gusto! So happy you're finally onto stims. I also was DR for 21 days so I know how you feel to have got to this point! Things will move quick now. Enjoy your day off tomorrow x 

Hope thank you hunni! I hope this bubble lasts too! I'm sure all is ok with your spotting, sometimes the dildocams can cause it. The main thing is your doctor said its fine so trust in that. Enjoy your show today! x

Angedelight I worked all last week but am hoping to have either Monday or Tuesday off and I'm off Wednesday which is OTD. I'm so sorry the call this morn wasn't what you wanted to hear but as others have said, you've made it to transfer and you are Defo not out. I don't know what number my lead embie is on that scale as they just said 'medium' because it has fragmentation so I'm assuming it's a 3 also. My second embie is only a 4 cell so even slower than yours, so I'm with you all the way hunni. Congrats on being PUPO and welcome to the 2ww x 

Beccaboo I'm glad you've been feeling a bit better. Sending you orange egg growing vibes!! x 

Looby I read the same as Beccaboo about pineapple juice after ET so would steer clear x

Londonhels that's great your embies are going to 5 days! x

Lolisita it's lovely to hear off you. I hope you're doing ok. Not long til your appointment now x

Nat it's horrible isn't it. The waiting is driving me mad. Have you got any plans for the weekend to take your mind off it (not easy I know!!) x

Bridget that's great that 7 fertilised! Fx you get some Frosties too. I hope the wind/bloating eases soon x 

Feathers sounds like you're keeping busy. You are so strong to hold out til OTD! I have already tested (see below) x 

Afm I tested this morning and bfn so I know the trigger is Defo out of my system! Had my nails done this morn......bright orange to match my toes!!  

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend x


----------



## londonhels

Nellie how many days in are you?


----------



## Nellie321

Londonhels I'm 7dp3dt x


----------



## biscuitkeeper

Hi guys just wanted to give an update that 4 fertilised. I'm thrilled as I'm sure for my age etc that's likely OK. Just waiting to hear about transfer on Monday now and we're getting the time lapse too. Anything to improve the chances of not going through this again! 

Those of you that have had transfer and are in pupo I have a new respect! I thought I did well to not get too neurotic during all the drugs, but not sure I can hold out much longer! We've never got this far before!

Love to everyone else no matter where you are in this process. I don't know how we get through it. Well done Bridget on 7 fertilised


----------



## sarahsuperdork

First stimms done! Hope yours went well too lilo.

Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## lilo

Aww thanks Sarah. Haven't done mine yet as waiting for 7 year old to go to bed. She's too busy watching Ant and Dec at the moment. Did you do tummy or leg? I still can't decide. X


----------



## feathers101

Exciting Sarahsuperdork, well done  

Lilo - I would personally recommend tummy as I had mine there and had no ill effects. But, make sure whatever area you choose you make it nice and cold first. Application of frozen peas on the area for a couple of moments beforehand really makes a difference. 

Great numbers biscuitkeeper, well done you   the ladies on here will really help you through the the 2ww. Just remember that however much you tell yourself in advance you won't symptom spot, you will become a symptom spotter like we all have


----------



## lilo

Thanks feathers. I have a lot of stretch marks on my tummy so just not sure about going through them. X


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016

Hi,

I thought I'd be brave & post on here for the first time! 

I'm currently part way through my first cycle of IVF with ICSI at the BCRM, I now understand why they say it is an emotional rollercoaster....I've been stimulating for 21 days, as I initially didn't respond, then when the dose was upped responded too well, so have been coasting. Had an appointment this morning and was convinced that my estradiol levels would have gone up further and it would be cancelled.....had been really down all day as my tummy is so bloated/ uncomfortable......but finally had the call and it was good news can trigger tonight for egg collection on Monday.

Really nervous about egg collection, worried it will hurt.....but excited to fingers crossed get to the next stage and one step closer!! x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I do tummy lilo, looking like a bit of a pin cushion but no soreness so that's good. Best tip I was given is to inject at a 45 degree angle rather than straight in, as you're pinching the skin. That way it doesn't sting. I don't use a cold compress first but feathers is right it definitely helps if you need it. I have stretch marks too, I inject between them. 

Welcome FaithHopeLove, wishing you luck for EC!


----------



## lilo

Thanks Sarah. Will try to find some space then. Welcome FaithHopeLove - great news you can now trigger. X


----------



## lilo

Ok ladies. First stimms done. Went back into the leg like before. Just felt more comfortable to me. X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Whatever makes you more comfortable lilo, it works just the same wherever you choose  I just remember doing fragmin in my thigh and it being the stingiest thing I've ever had to do.


----------



## lilo

So pleased to have a little stimming buddy Sarah. X


----------



## Freda1

Hi, tested early today at 7dp 5dt (otd monday) and got a BFP. Have no symptoms at all and was only testing to let myself down gently. Am not celebrating as terrified it might be a chemical preg. Have been pg 4 times before (with one living child) and always had symptoms. Will test again tmrw and monday.

Thought the other 2wws might be interested to know!

Congrats to all after ec and et these last few days and those finally getting going on stimming! X


----------



## feathers101

Congratulations Freda    
Fingers crossed that this is the real deal and not chemical.
Good to know you had no symptoms and still got your bfp first test. That's a little reassuring for me personally as I have had no symptoms yet and so am convinced that it's not worked.


----------



## Nellie321

Freda congrats!!! Let's hope it's the first of many on here! Fx your little bean sticks   x

Let us know what your test says tomorrow. My OTD is Wednesday and I've had cramps the whole 2ww, the odd headache and some nausea. The wait is torture x


----------



## Freda1

Thanks feathers and nellie. Yes at every stage i thought the waiting torture couldnt get any worse but it does! 
Retest this morning and still a bfp, still no symptoms other than waking up hungry! Maybe the pessaries mask the symptoms.....?


----------



## Freda1

Ps fx for your otds. If you can wait that long!!


----------



## lolly1121

Hi guys,

Hope you don't mind me joining late to the party. I'm currently on 9th day of stimming and have been stalking the boards. A little about me, I have one son he s 6 naturally conceived. After he was born I got cervical cancer I needed a hysterectomy however kept my ovaries. We have a host surrogate and hopefully will be transferring soon. I down regulated on Suprecur for 5 weeks as we had to sync our cycles it was awful.

Stimulation going ok just feel very bloated and tired, oh and the back pain. They started me on lowest dose of menopur as my aMH was high and I have polycistic ovary pattern. I'm due back for a scan tomorrow, on Friday day 7, my follicles were 3 at 9/8mm which seems small so they have increased my dose foo 300mg menopur so hoping tomorrow will show some good growth. I'm worrying it might all go wrong.

Any tips on helping the follicles grow, I have plenty of follicles 42 on the last count they said they need some to stay small and others to spout off and grow. I'm sat with a water bottle on my belly now with a class of milk. 😄

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi all,

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. 

Hi Lolly and welcome. I know the say using a hot water bottle can help follies to grow, I think some on here have also said that pineapple juice can help but others would have to confirm that. My consultant told me that there wasn't really anything that could change it. 

Freda - congratulations!  You must be so happy, it's about time there was a bit of luck on this site. 

Nellie - hope you are doing ok. Are you planning on testing tomorrow?  I'm trying to keep busy but it certainly isn't far from my mind. I'm doing a 14 mile charity walk in 2 weeks time so will be going on a walk today in preparation. I have a few twinges and cramps but as you say, this could be for any number of reasons. What have you been up to this weekend?

Feathers - hope you are doing ok and keeping yourself busy. When is your test date?

Beccaboo - how are you doing?

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying your weekend. Congratulations to all those that have had EC and ET over the last few days and welcome to the joiners to this thread and to the 2ww. Xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016

Welcome lolly1121....

I had lots of follicles that grew slowly initially then just took off when my dose was increased and am having egg collection tomorrow, which is after pretty much 3 weeks of stimming, but did coast for two days as was over-responding last week.... I drank lots of milk and increased the amount of protein I was eating, but there isn't much more you can do.

I'm paranoid now that I'm going to ovulate before egg collection as I'm on the antagonist protocol with cetrotide (had last dose yesterday morning and ovitrelle trigger last night) and had read a couple of people on forums that had (I looked it up o try and re-assure myself it cant happen but ended up doing the opposite)!

Less than 24 hours to go......but getting lots of pain on my right, hoping its just the sheer size of the ovary making me uncomfortable!

Its good to read other people's success on here though, is keeping me going....


----------



## gymrunner

Welcome Faithhopelove, I'm also at bcrm! I didn't know you could stimm for that long?! I have my second scan tomorrow to see if the increase dose has worked, I was thinking it would be a yes or not at that point, I didn't realise that maybe they would keep me stimming for longer...I've been stimming 12 days...
Good luck for your ec tomorrow xx

Hello everyone else! This post certainly moves fast! Sorry for not many personals again, on my phone. So annoying you can't go back on your phone!!

A few asked what dose I was on when they gave me the wrong one! I was on 150 menopur and they increased it Wednesday to 300. 

Beccaboo, you have your scan tomorrow don't you?

Love and hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## Hope11978

Hi everyone, so much has happened since I checked in on Friday, congrats to those that have had their transfers  

Sarahsuperdork – How are you? First stimm injection out the way! How did you find it? Are you on the same medication as last cycle? Are you doing anything nice today as you are off of work? I had a busy one yesterday, dentist first then went up to London, so was a late one, just a few bits to do today and lunch with OH family x 

Beccaboo – Sorry didn’t manage to get on here yesterday, we went to see a show called ‘Sunny afternoon’ which was good  How are you feeling today? x

Gymrunner – Good luck for your scan on tomorrow x

Lilo – Glad you have found somewhere more comfortable to inject.  I’m currently using my belly for menopur and thighs for buserelin just so I don’t get too sore in one place.  You ask regarding symptoms but I have had a little lower back pain and some period like cramps.  Still spotting so will call the clinic tomorrow just in case I shouldn’t be.  How are you finding the stimms? x

Tashap – How are you? hope you have had a good weekend?x

Nellie – Love that you had your nails done and continuing the orange theme, mine need re painting so will give myself a little pedi tonight as a treat!  How are you getting on with your craft bits and bobs are they helping to keep you busy? Did you manage to book some time off around your test date? x

Lolly1121 – Welcome I hope you have good news regarding your follies tomorrow 

Faithhopelove – Welcome and hope all goes well tomorrow with your EC 

Freda – Congrats so pleased for you  x


Good luck to everyone else having scans, EC and ET tomorrow, lots of love x


----------



## Angedelight

Congrats on BFP Freda! Lovely to have some good news.
Glad ET went well Lucy.
Congrats to those who have started stimming- I still have my bruises!
Welcome to the new people.
Thanks for the positivity- I need it.
The embryologist said the ones that went back in had 20-30% fragmentation which is significant- others had much more- they generally do not develop beyond 8 cells according to studies I have read.  Having looked at previous cycles embryo quality and fragmentation has been an issue in all 3 to some degree (no one has ever said much about the fragmentation thing before) looking online this would suggest an inherent problem with egg quality which has been hard to digest. 
I'm not holding out much hope which is dreadful really. Hoping I'll manage to sort myself out. At least I'm off work. It's just horrible being stuck in the 2ww feeling so hopeless. All the things I'd normally do to feel better I can't do and I just want to avoid people- no one really knows about this cycle apart from work and my best friend who is in the same boat but has her OTD Weds so I don't want to burden her with my negativity. But then equally it's hard feeling so rubbish and not being able to talk to people!. Thank god for forums like this.
Hopefully we will keep getting good news on here and that will help cheer me up. 
If anyone has any thoughts/knowledge/personal experience on fragmentation/egg quality let me know.
A x


----------



## feathers101

Natparnell - my OTD is 4th March, Friday. Am trying to hold out till then but with every passing day that is getting harder. From what I read, AF should be due Wednesday so I will try and get to then at least....

Happy Sunday to all you others. Sorry for the brevity, on my phone with a tiny screen


----------



## NatParnell

Ah Feathers, so you have the same test date as me. That's what I'm trying to do, get to Wednesday and past AF and then see. Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello all, hope you are all having
Good Sunday's. 

Feathers, you can make it to Friday for OTD, stay strong. Fx crossed for you. Xx

Hi angedelight, thinking of you, think lots of lovely positive thoughts. I read you need to visulise the embies burrowing in. How about going out for lovely walks, wrapping up warm and going for hot choc and cake or putting on your favourite film to watch as ideas to make you smile?  I personally think you shouldn't get too hung up on quality, just focus on it working. Xx

Hi hope, oh I haven't heard of that show but glad you enjoyed it and had a good time.  I'm feeling
Good and well thank you. Xx

Hi gymrunner, yes I do have my 3rd stimm scan tomorrow. Hope follies have grown some more, I think il have some for EC just not many, but can't worry about it, that's how it is, unfortunately il never have loads of follies or eggs, that's just the way it is so just focusing on getting what I can get! Your scan is tomorrow to yes? Fx the increased dose has done something, I think they might just keep you stimming for a bit longer
Maybe or perhaps your follies really have had a good growth spurt. Good luck, keep me updated. Xx

Faithhopelovd, good luck for EC tomorrow. Xx

Hi Nat, another OTD in here for Friday? Fx crossed, hope you are feeling good about things. Totally got everything crossed for you too. Keep thinking BFP thoughts. Xx

Hi lolly, welcome. My goodness that's a lot of follies, hmmm I think il have roughly 6 for EC and as for small ones I have a few more! How different one person can be another hey. Fx for you, sounds like you've had a tough time of it. Xx

Congrats Freda, long may that BFP continue. Xx

Can't scroll back Much more as on phone. Hope you are all well, big week for a lot of us coming up and thinking of you all. I've just done body balance, made some black bean brownies and just chilling before my scan tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Nellie321

Thanks Freda. I defo think the progesterone has a lot to answer for!!

Hi lolly and welcome. It sounds like you've really been thru it. Good luck for your scan tomorrow and fx this works for you x

Nat how is it only day 8!!!!!!!! I've been for a walk today with hubby and the dog which was lovely but it sure is chilly out there! Hope you enjoyed your walk. Now having a green smoothie, catching up with Real Housewives and doing some crafts!! Can you tell I'm trying to keep busy!! All my symptoms seem to have gone now so of course I'm analysing that!! Now it's almost here I'm not sure whether or not to test tomorrow! I only want to test if it's positive   x 

FaithHopeLove Google is never our friend! I don't know why we do it to ourselves. Fx for tomorrow   x 

Gymrunner I stimmed for 16 days and was told I could go to 18 days and I was on 450 from the start! So yes you can defo go for longer and they could increase the dose again.  Fx for your scan tomorrow   x

Hope orange nails all the way! Hubby wanted to pop into halfords earlier and I got myself a new car air freshener. Its orange. Obvs   Yes doing crafty stuff today. I'm so impatient but it's helping. I've booked Wednesday off but that's it so far. Hope your stims are going ok. I like that you've split your injections between belly and thigh. I've done all in the belly.....I'm on injection 62 tonight so feeling very much like a pin cushion!! x 

Angedelight sending you big hugs. My only experience is now! My 8 cell embie is fragmented. Fx they both stick. You have to be positive, cause it's all you can do. Believe it can and will stick   x 

Beccaboo good luck for your scan tomorrow. I have low egg reserve and am a poor responder so I understand the worry of low numbers. Will be keeping everyone crossed you have some top quality eggies in there growing well  x

Good luck to anyone having anything tomorrow. Will be thinking of you   x


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies.

Sorry the late reply. I went out last night and had my first drink since new year!!

Lolisita-i have bought DHEA and co enzyme10. Also pregnacare conception. Bit scared of taking dhea but feel positive about it. 

Congratulations freda!!


----------



## Rachdav

Hi Ladies!

Sorry for being away for so long....we've finally moved house! Haven't had any internet connection for a few days so I have been absent on here!

Freda -Congratulations! Thats fab news....I'm so pleased we finally have a BFP on here....its well overdue! you must be so chuffed!

I've caught up with everyones posts....things have moved quickly over the last few days! Theres lottos eggs out there - its brilliant! Gives me little hope!

I have my final scan before EC tomorrow, fingers crossed everything is behaving well in there. Is anyone going in for EC on Thursday/Friday? 

Thank you for all your lovely comments and concerns with me being absent!!

Hope everyone is enjoying a relaxing Sunday evening. xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Rachdav, glad you've finally moved. I also have my final scan tomorrow and EC on Wednesday, hopefully! 
Good luck for yours. Xx

Mo, good work on the supplements. The dhea supplement is the one supplement my clinic suggested as apparently research on it shows it's quite beneficial. Needs to be taken 3 months before EC to have any effect. Hope it helps your next cycle. Xx

Hi Nellie, love the orange air freshener! Glad you keeping busy. When is your actual OTD? Tomorrow or Tuesday, I say wait out until Tuesday.  xx
Thanks for the good luck for tomorrow, sure it will be fine.  xx

Xx


----------



## Nellie321

Hi Rachdav yay for finally moving!! Good luck for your scan tomorrow x

Beccaboo my OTD is actually Wednesday but I don't want to leave finding out until I'm at the clinic. No idea how I will react to either outcome so want to know before but terrified to see a bfn so am struggling with what to do! Guess I'll decide in the morn! I really hope you get good follies at your scan tomorrow   x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations Freda!!  Hope that line keeps getting darker for you!

Nellie - You are a real trooper (and so is anyone else waiting until this close to OTD!) I would have caved before now. Do you have to go to the clinic for your test then? Maybe POAS that morning before you go. I would want to find out before someone else told me, too.

Beccaboo - Good luck for your final scan tomorrow, hope everything goes to plan and your EC will be booked in for Wednesday.

Rachdav - Good luck for your scan too! 

mo - Hope you enjoyed that drink. 

Nat and feathers - Hope you're both ok, the 2ww is probably the most stressful wait of your life, hoping for good news for you both on Friday.

Angedelight - Sorry I don't know anything about fragmentation etc just wanted to send you lots of positive vibes. 

Hope - How are you? Did you have a nice lunch with family today? I'm on 225 of merional this time whereas last time I was on the same but menopur; the nurse said it's just a different brand name though. Took DS to the park today which was nice and spent some time relaxing. 

gymrunner - Good luck for your scan tomorrow, hoping the revised dose has worked wonders for you over the weekend. I still can't believe they gave you the wrong one to start with.

FaithHopeLove - Good luck for EC!

lolly - Try not to worry (I know it's practically impossible!) you have a lot of follicles so hopefully the increased dose will work for you. I have had a hot water bottle and milk this evening too. 

lilo - Hi stimming buddy, hope your second one went ok tonight.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well and extra love to anyone with appointments/scans tomorrow. Stimms day two for me today, I think it'll go fairly fast now - I am excited and terrified in equal amounts.


----------



## NatParnell

Nellie - I can't believe it's only 8 days either. I am driving myself crazy today, it has been the worst so far, I'm convinced my AF is coming. I really don't want to find out that way either. I have booked Friday off work but don't need to go to the hospital, I just do the test. At least hi by will be with me then though. I know I am going to be devastated if it doesn't work, especially as I have 3 top grade ones in there. I know what you mean about testing tomorrow though, part of you wants to know and part of you doesn't want the bubble to burst......Arrrghh it's so frustrating. 

Sarah - thank you for your kind words, glad you are doing ok stimming. 

Beccaboo - thank you and good luck with your scan tomorrow. 

Love to you all. Xx


----------



## NatParnell

Congratulation Freda, that's amazing news. Hope this is the start of things to come. Xx


----------



## mo89

Just a quick post-

So does the dhea not interacted with any meds we get? Its ok to take it until ec? My doctor wouldn't recommend it so im not sure xx


----------



## Freda1

Hi mo89
I felt a bit worried about the dhea but i was fine. The q10 on the other hand made me nauseated and killed my appetite so i gave up on that after a while. I read its those early months when the eggs are developing that it counts so you dont need to take it all the way up to ec. I stopped when i started to DR. I took 50mg a day in two doses as that's what lister recommended (see their website, low amh section). My consultant was fairly ambivalent about it though, so i think all these things probably dont make a huge difference so i wouldnt get too hung up about it. 
Diet probably has a bigger impact in my opinion.
Take hope though as i have a bfp with 'undetectable' amh! I was refused by 2 clinics and told i had 'minimal' chance of concieving again. Is still a long journey with many hurdles though but i am still way further than expected. Xx


----------



## Freda1

Sorry make that 75mg of dhea over 3 doses.


----------



## gymrunner

Morning all! Just a quick one to say scan went well and the revised dose seems to be working! I have to go back Wednesday for a further scan but I have 6 follicles, one at 9mm, one at 11, one at 14 and 3 at 15mm. Woohoo!
Will post properly later and do personals xxx


----------



## Freda1

Yay that's great gymrunner


----------



## feathers101

Great news gymrunner  

I am freaking out this morning big time. I am 7dp5dt and have had no symptoms at all. Until I was woken this morning with tummy cramps and brown spotting when wiping. Devastated. After trying to be all positive, I am now convinced that AF is coming and we are out of the game this try.


----------



## mcstamp

Good morning everyone, 

Feathers, that could well be implantation bleeding so please don't lose hope.  It is the right day for it.  Take today easy and think positive about it - the drugs very often hold off AF anyway until, after the 2 WW.  I would have loved to have seen spotting at this stage!  Have a google it may well reasure you! 

That's excellent news gymrunner, a big relief I bet, so you can look forwards to finding out more good news on Wednesday. 

Freda- it was lovely to read your news.  When is your OTD? 

Mo89-  It felt so much like my first go was a trial run.  I felt so much more prepared and in control on my second cycle, it felt like two very different experiences.

Natparnell, Feathers and Nellie- Hope you are all ok.  I always stay in the bubble till test day as I know I wouldn't believe the result fully till then, But its so hard.  I don't know if I'd prefer someone else telling me or not.  I hate the wait looking at the stick, sometimes I can barely pick it up as I shake like a leaf! 
Re- AF in 2WW-  I've always been on SP and My AF has never appeared during the 2WW, but it always comes about 3 days after stopping the progesterone.  I didn't realise this could happen on my first cycle and wish the hospital had warned me as I took lack of AF as a very positive sign. 

Sarahsuperdork-  I'm glad its all starting to move for you now, its been such a long time just getting to the start, I'm not surprised your not for waiting till test date!

Beccaboo- I'm so pleased its all looking good and hope today's scan goes well.  I assume they will confirm today your EC on Wednesday?  I hope it goes really well and you get a bumper crop x 

Rachdav- Well done on the house move, I hope its not all too chaotic as you are definitely getting to the time when you need to get your feet up!  Good luck for EC this week x 

Angedelight-  Sorry you are feeling a bit down- its this journey - you go from elated from having so many eggs one minute to feeling deflated the next.  Its so hard, but there's not much you can do now but stay away from DR Google and do some nice stuff to take your mind of it (if only for a little while!) 

Laurel and Lolista- How are you both doing? TBH I feel like I'm in shock, great most of the time but then something happens, like a sad song or seeing the school run past my window and I'm in bits (all in private).  I'm finding it hard to maintain hope after 3 failed cycles and the thought of going through it again is filling me with more dread than optimism.  I'm hoping the feeling will go in time, but on the same note think I'm very near ready to move on from IVF and that's scaring me too.  Sorry to sound so negative, I'm just trying to make sense of all the stuff in my head! 

Good luck and strength to all you others I know I have missed x


----------



## londonhels

Hi guys - waiting to hear whether any of our three embryos have made it to 5dt and can be popped back in at lunch. Just wanted to say a massive massive congratulations  to Freda - so happy that you got to see that double line! Lucy and angeldelight I hope you're both ok - sending good thoughts your way.
feathers - try to think positively, it could definitely be implantation bleed, although I know it's so hard xx
lolly - I know how you feel with the down regs -I was on them for 6 weeks my first ivf it was a hot flush nightmare! Welcome to the board -  I hope it helps you keep sane!

I feel like this is the last hurdle today - never got this far before.  Just hope it's not a down part of the roller coaster! 

Much love to everyone in their 2ww xx


----------



## sara2016

Hi Girls just want to say congratulations to those who have had positive results and fingers crossed for everyone else.

I start stimming tomorrow and Im on the short protocol and EC is penciled in for the 11th (next Friday) which Im freaking out about now as its so quick. Has anyone else done the short protocol before? x


----------



## lilo

Morning ladies,

Beccaboo - Good luck for your scan today. Hope all goes well and that E/C can take place on Wednesday.
Freda - Congrats on that beautiful BFP. It's more than time that the luck on this board changed.
Sarah - How are you little little stimming buddy? When is your next scan?
RachDav - Congrats with the move.
LondonHels - Fingers crossed for that call. I really, really hope the roller coaster pulls up and that you go in for transfer at lunch time.
Gymrunner - So glad your scan went well this morning and that the increased dose has made a difference. Grow little follies, grow.
Sara - Welcome to the board. I am also on short protocol and have e/c pencilled in for that day. Good luck with the stimming

AFM - Nothing much to report as only been stimming for two days. Got next scan on Wednesday. 

Love and positive thoughts to all. x


----------



## Lucy101

Just a really quick one as on my phone but wanted to wish you lots of luck today Londonhels I was so nervous and excited on Saturday. It's quite nice to see all you have worked for and hoped for on the screen for those few seconds and the team were so so lovely there... Yes I really was trying to subtly look for hints of orange on the ladies in the waiting room lol  

Feathers that sounds really positive 😊 I hope it's just your embie snuggling in nicely and making itself very comfortable 

Congratulations Freda, well done to hopefully being the first of many. I bet you cannot quite believe it yet, Such fab news. 

I had a phone call yesterday to say we now have 4 Frosties. I had a lovely weekend. It feels strange to be in 2ww but hoping ( yeh right) to try and stay chilled. I feel elated & so grateful at the moment to have made it this far, I only let myself hope for a good egg and some frozen and no further hopes raised so I feel I'm all ready winning... I expect this to change with the drop of a hat like the rest of this emotional rollercoaster arghhhh. 

Love to everyone one else not mentioned, welcome to all new ladies and huge love to mcstamp, Lolisita and mo. 
Wishing you all luck to those who are having Appointments today and all those in between.

XXXX


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning ladies 

Hi Lucy, glad you had a nice weekend and hope you don't go to crazy! hehe And 4 frosties, whoop, that's brilliant. xx

Hi Lilo, hope the stimm injections are being kind to you. Mine are starting to get proper stingy now Im reaching the end, my tummy has had enough of them I think! xx

Hi Sara, Yay for stimms tomorrow. Yes its not long at all is it and you will soon be at EC.  xx

Hi Londonhels, oh fx they have, I really hope so and be so lovely to get them transferred back and be at pupo stage. That will be next hurdle ticked off. xx

Hi lovely Mcstamp, It's funny that we can be fine and then emotions can just heighten at something little but that is so normal. IVF takes over our lives too and it can be a 'now what' moment cant it? I hope you start to feel better over time. Are you considering another go? If this cycle doesn't work for me then DH and I said that will be it, unless I have a frostie to use. Not quite sure how I feel about that but not sure how many more rounds of this I could take. xx

Hi Feathers, as the other ladies said, its normal to spot brown blood, ladies on my board last year had implantation bleeding, in fact two of them I know did and have gone on to give birth to babies. xx

Hi Gymrunner, that is brilliant how that increased dose has turned things around, good work on growing follies.  

Hi Freda, Hope you are still doing ok lovely.  xx

Hi Nat, glad you have Friday off for testing. I could never test before work. Even with my last FET, I was so sure it hadn't worked and when the test confirmed it I was still upset that even work wouldn't have taken my mind off it. But hey, don't you think about BFN's as it will work and you will be full of smiles and happy tears hey.   

Hi sarah, hope you enjoyed your sunday off.  You are right when you say excited and terrified. When I say Im excited I always thing is that a strange thing to say but yes excited that our dreams could come true but equally terrified on whatever could happen along the way. xx

Hi Nellie, Ive always done poas tests as my clinic don't do them for me with bloods. But yes, I think Id rather see for myself the test before someone else tells me as preparation! awww so much good luck coming your way. xx

Hi Angedelight, I hope you are well.

Lolista, Glad you are feeling ok and making plans to start a FET soon. Plus a FET is so much less intrusive than a fresh cycle. My FET was a breeze, obviously the anxious bit is hoping those frosties are fine but no EC to worry about is the lovely part! xx

Hi everyone else.
Had my scan today, it was ok I suppose, I have 3 big follies at the right side (18mm) but they were follies I had at my baseline scan so had bloods taken to test my estrogen levels, they said those follies may not contain eggs. I have some others coming on but wouldn't say loads of growth since Friday for those. Waiting a call this afternoon to find out whether I stimm for a few more days or I have EC Wednesday. Fed up with stimming now but if it means more follies then I go with it and trust the clinic. Waiting and more waiting for me. xx


----------



## sara2016

Thanks girls i will keep you updated. Last time I ended up with OHSS so will know next Monday if this time everything is looking ok.

Lilo - what medication are you on? xx


----------



## lilo

Oh Beccaboo. This whole process is just so frustrating and such a waiting game but at the end of the day you are right, you just have to have faith in your clinic and be advised as to what is best. Fingers crossed for you.

Hi Sara - I am on merional. x


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016

Hi All,

Just got home from egg collection, in a bit of discomfort had 23 eggs removed which is good.....but they think I'm at high risk of OHSS so have said will freeze all and I'll have to wait couple of months before getting them put back in  I know they are only doing what's best for me but feeling a bit disappointed I'm going to have to wait even longer.

Sara2016 I was on the short protocol as it's supposed to reduce the risk of over responding and I have PCOS, it was good in that you don't have to suffer the effects of down regulating....Unfortunately for me I still over responded


----------



## lolly1121

Hey,

Just got back from my scan I now have out of my 40 plus follicles, 10 follicles worth mentioning with the biggest being 11mm, have 2 at 10 some 9mm and then 6mm. They still seem to be growing so slow. The clinic don't think we should panic but I am.
I'm so scared they will cancel the cycle. 😥 

I'm back their Wednesday, so waiting yet again. Xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016

lolly1121 try not to worry I was in that position a week ago and had egg collection today! A week ago I had over 30 follicles on one side and over 12 on the other they were too small though.....then 3 days later and a change of dose of menopur they had increased and due to estradiol levels, I had to coast for couple of days, as indicative of over-responding....egg collection this morning and had 23 eggs collected.....they have said I will have to wait to have them put back, will be freeze all as at high risk of OHSS.....but although a little disappointed wont happen as soon, will be happy in a couple of days if they say I have few good embryo's.....I KNOW I MUST TRY & SEE THE POSITIVES......still scared even with that number of eggs none will fertilise due to hubbys sperm problem.....one step at a time!!


----------



## Tashap

Hi Lovely's,

I have missed so much over the last few days - I am trying to catch up but I am sorry if I miss you out 

lolly1121 - As Faithhopelove says please try not to worry. The clinic will do what is best/safest for you and if it means waiting a few months they will hold off. However I have read some great things about FET which seem to point that it may be better all round anyway. xxx 

FaithHopeLove2016 - Congratulations on your bumper batch of eggs  no wonder you are feeling discomfort. Drink loads of water and have lots of TLC. Its so frustrating when delays happen but focus of resting and fx for your call xxx 

Beccaboo- Sorry you didn't get the answer you wanted this morning, hope you get some good news in the call and them eggs are just hiding. I understand how you feel about stimming, these delays are so bloody annoying - thinking of you xxx 

Lucy101 - Yay for 4 frosties, you must been so pleased. How are you feeling now being in the 2ww? xxx

Freda - Huge congratulations xx

AFM - I had my 2nd stims scan on Saturday, they are still developing slowly :-(  I have 7 on left and 5 on right, my biggest is 12mm. EC has been delayed again to either Saturday or Monday and my menopur increased. I am back for another scan in the morning which will be day 13 - Do you know how long I will be able to stim for? 

I have to dash into a meeting now but will pop back later and finish my personals xx  love to you all x


----------



## lolly1121

Thanks Faith,

How was the collection u feeling ok? They started me on 150g of menopur then from Friday put it up to 300mg so expected to see a big difference. Ive had 10 stims injections now and 11th tonight. They think as I down regulated for so long (nearly 5 weeks) my ovaries are being resilient.

Xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016

I'm feeling ok - little uncomfortable but tbh not as bad as my worst case senario in my head. Sure you will get better response over next few days now your dose has been increased.....I did stimulation injections for nearly 21 days in total to get them large enough as had so many there wasn't room for them to grow properly x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Tashap,
Glad your scan went ok, as long as they are developing that's what matters, you want to go into EC at the right time than putting yourself through it before ready, that's what I keep thinking! If I carry on stimming today would be my 12th day. If the clinic tells me later that I stay stimming for a few more days I need to go back to the clinic later today for more meds as I am completely out! Thank goodness work are really supportive, not every job you could come in late after a scan and leave early at the drop of a hat to collect medication! Good luck tomorrow, fx we get there hey!  

Hi Lolly, that is a lot of follies but if those 10 come on nice and steady that Im sure you will be fine. Try not to panic, I like to think that worrying never gets us anywhere, keep thinking it will be fine. xx 

Hi Faithhope, glad you've got past EC milestone. Im sure it will work out and its probably better they freeze all rather than risk any OHSS as that wouldn't be nice for you. The clinic will make sure you are all ok before they transfer any back. More waiting but try and think its for the best. xx

Hi Lilo, My last cycle was so easy and straight forward compared to this one! Oh well, cycles are never the same I guess. I try not to worry as much as possible, sometimes I think I'm pretty matter of fact about it but I know I cant change how my body responds to meds. Im at the point in my cycles now that if it works it works and if it doesn't it doesn't! xx


----------



## Nellie321

Hi Ladies, this is only a quick one as I'm super busy at work but wanted to say I've been thinking of you all.

Feeling a bit deflated this morn as I have all symptoms AF is coming - spotting, breakouts, moody/irritable and cramps - also my temp dipped this morning. Got a bfn this morn (9dp3dt) and just feeling like this is the beginning of the end.

Sorry for such a selfish post. Will try do personals later.

Hope everyone that has had EC today or scans is doing ok.

Love and light   x


----------



## lilo

Nellie that is not a selfish post!!!! I am holding out every bit of hope for you. As I said to another member the other day, it's not over until the fat lady sings and she hasn't opened her mouth yet!
Try to stay positive - far easier said than done I know. And don't ever worry about posting about yourself. That's what we are all here for, to support each other. 
Big hugs coming your way. xxxx


----------



## sara2016

Faithope - Im worried that I will over produce again this time which is what I dont want to happen at all I had so many problems last time because of that I had to wait 6 months for a frozen transfer to be done. Im going to express my concern tomorrow when I go to collect my medication and say could I have more scans or blood tests to try and prevent this happening and see what they say x


----------



## mcstamp

Hi Nellie, 

I'm sorry you're feeling so sad but It still could be too early to trust the POAS,  are you going to be super brave and do it again tomorrow?  Really hoping you are wrong hun  

Beccaboo- FX for the phone call, I'm really rooting for you.  We've frosties this time so I will have another go in the summer, hopefully by then I'll feel strong enough to do it again.


----------



## Hope11978

Hi just a quick one as on my phone I'm on a course today and have a long journey home so thought I would pop on quickly now.                      
Sarahsuperdork - ok so u are on the same medication as last time, are u on the same dose? The park yesterday sounder lovely with your DS. Yes lunch was nic my OH nephew has been away in Japan for 6wks he is 3.5yr's old so I had fun playing skittles and playing with him.. my next scan is weds when is yours? Bit worried as I didn't respond well last cycle.                                                    
Nlie - I'm the same with orange on Saturday when I was out shopping I say a lip balm and  thought I don't need another one then realised if was orange so had to buy it!!!                                                                                                                                                                    Beccabo - sorry to hear your follies grown as much as hoped.  Like u say we kind of have to trust in the clinics I hope your call comes soon x                    everyone else I will catch up properly tomorrow xxxx


----------



## londonhels

Nellie -my best friend has just given birth to a boy after ivf and she had exact same symptoms as period -also tested negative at 12 days and then positive at 14. Keep positive xx

Sara -I'm on short protocol and love it - 13 days of meds and done, worked much better for me and barely any side effects. It really depends on what works for you though - everyone's different. Just try to have faith in the docs, also you can tweak protocols as you go along if not having the desired effect x

I now have a 4bb embryo on board (trying not to google whether that's good or bad)! And got one frozen one which  is amazing given we had so few fertilise. So all in all happy and now laying here with my legs up - cos you don't want it to fall out right?!


----------



## Tashap

lolly1121 - Sorry I miss read and thought you had OHSS - that will teach me to rush. I am sure they will catch up with your increased dosage, my nurse said that sometimes it takes a while for things to get moving but they will get there xx I totally feel the frustration though, when is your next scan? xxx

Beccaboo - Thank you x Its great you have such supportive work. thinking of you for the call later xx 

Nellie321 -  Not selfish at all, stay positive hun - Isnt it a bit too early to test, when is your OTD? thinking of you xx 

londonhels - Congratulations on being PUPO and on your frostie. Rest up and get lots of TLC xxx


----------



## lilo

Yay Londonhels. Was hoping you'd get to transfer today but have no idea what a 4bb embyro is? It all sounds really encouraging though and great that you have a little frostie too. x


----------



## Lucy101

Nellie- totally agree with the ladies don't give up just yet. I was advised to wait 16 days from EC before testing. I am going to test one day early though as cannot face going into work after If it's bfn. Fingers crossed it's just that the trigger shot is out and you are a little early.  

Well done Londonhels good work!! Xxx


----------



## Nellie321

Thank you ladies. OTD is Wednesday but that will only be 11dp3dt - last cycle I didn't get a positive until the eve of 10dp so I guess I'll test again in the morning. I just wish this wasn't so hard. I don't know what I would do without the encouragement and support on this forum   x


----------



## heatherfinn

hi - Can anyone tell me why my clinic tells me to wait 16 days (after a 5dt)? Is it just to make sure sure?! It seems like everyone tests way earlier than that? x


----------



## lolly1121

Good luck Nellie, don't give up hope. 

Tashap- I've just stalked your posts our stimming situations are like, it's so frustrating. I'm back Wednesday for my next scan the clinic just called they don't want to increase my mess anymore so I'm staying on the 300mg. Which clinic are you at? I'm with Care.

Xx


----------



## Tashap

lolly1121 - Im with the Sussex Downs clinic in Eastbourne. Is really frustrating isn't it - I just want to get to the next stage, dam all the waiting. I started on 150 alternating with 225, and then 225 for 3 days, and increased 300 since Saturday.  I am feeling a few twinges and bloating today - hoping that its a sign for tomorrow. I hope you get a good result on Wednesday hun x Did they suggest anything for getting them growing? I have been having milk and extra protein but they said nothing else I can do but wait. 


heatherfinn - 16 days after a 5dt sounds really long wait, I haven't had my dates yet but I know I wouldn't be able to hold on for that long. May be worth asking them next time your in.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Nellie, aww lovely, it's still early days for you, keep spirits up until OTD. Remember AF symptoms can be similar to pregnancy symptoms so it's really doesn't mean anything. Thinking of you, really want this to work for you. Xx

Hi heather, clinics seem to give different test days and some ladies just test earlier than their OTD. My clinic usually say 10days if it's after a 5dt. 

Londonhels, yay to having an embroyo on board. Don't worry about the grading, 4bb sounds absolutely fine. The main thing s you are here at PUPO stage and that's brilliant. Yippeee. Fx crossed for the next 2ww. Xx

Tashap, are you in menopur, can't remember now. I'm on gonal f stimms. I've had no bloating at all, can't feel
much going on. Fx for you on next scan. I've just had one of my protein fuelled black bean brownies, protein shake, and sitting on sofa with hot water bottle now! 

Afm, just back from My second trip up the clinic today and I'm on for EC Wednesday. The consultant assessed my bloods taken this Morning. I'm totally confused about my follie growth but the clinic have said I'm good to go so yippee for Wednesday. Taking one last dose of stimms tonight, a reduced dose of my DR which I'm still on by the way! And a trigger at 9pm. In the clinic for 9am EC Wednesday. Fx I have a few eggs now. Xx


----------



## lilo

That's great news Becaboo. X


----------



## mcstamp

Whoop Whoop Beccaboo !  You deserve this... not least for absolute dedication to the cause... I mean, black bean brownies?  LOL


----------



## lolly1121

That's great news Becca good luck for Wednesday.

Tashap, they said there's not much you can do, I have been increasing protein and drinking milk and having hot water bottle on my tummy as much as possible. I think I've been focusing a lot of energy on work as I have a sales job worrying about targets and trying to not miss work but after today I'm taking a back step and focusing on my follicles.

Xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016

Lolly - I can completely empathise I have a sales job to and didn't want all this to affect targets etc.

Now eggs are out going to focus back on work for few days till get call to say how many have fertilised....then have to wait while for the FET once out of there OHSS concern!!


----------



## Hope11978

Hi Nellie just stopped off quickly on journey home and looked back at today's posts.  Just spotted yours from earlier today.  Like a couple of the other ladies have said you can get a negative then a positive please don't lose hope.. your test date seems early my paperwork says 2 weeks from ET. I've got everything crossed for u   x


----------



## Bridgetk10

Evening Ladies,

Sorry for the radio silence I needed a break for a few days. 

Nellie - sending sticky vibes for your otd

FaithHopeLove - sorry to hear about your OHSS risk. I developed it last cycle and ended up in hospital. 

Sara - talk to them about your trigger injection I was on S/p after the ohss last time and I had a different trigger this time which really made a difference I have felt so much better post EC right from the moment I woke up

LILO - what time are you in on Wednesday? I am in then as well. 

Lolly - relaxing will help. It really can't bake a few days for a change in dose to really have an effect. 

Londonhels - congratulations on being pupo. Sending sticky vibes 

Beckaboo - good luck for Wednesday. 

AFM - I still have 6/7 little embryos going so we are on course for blastocyst on Wednesday. Really in quandary about how many to put back. The clinic seem to be pushing for 2 but we would rather have 1.


----------



## lilo

Hey Bridget. Glad all is well and that you have a 5dt scheduled for weds. I am in around 10am I think. X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Bridget - Good luck for Wednesday. I would probably go with your clinic's advice; most people are the opposite, wanting 2+ back but the clinic says just 1.

lolly - I would definitely agree with taking a step back from work if you can. It's not always easy (I work in retail, sometimes I wish I could wear a Post-It telling customers to give me a break!) but you do right focusing on your follicles. 

Beccaboo - Enjoy your long-awaited drug free day tomorrow! Hopefully I won't be too far behind you.

heatherfinn - That does seem like a long time until OTD; my clinic usually go with 13dp5dt and I thought even that was late. A later OTD is just a precaution I think.

Nellie - I agree that it's still early days yet  sending you lots of love and positive thoughts. 

londonhels - Congratulations on being PUPO! My successful cycle was with a 3BB so looking good - sending you lots of positive vibes.  

Hope - Good luck for Wednesday. I'm not being scanned until Saturday, I'll have done 7 stimms by then.

mcstamp - Glad you have some frosties to try again with in the summer. 

sara - Good luck for your appointment tomorrow, your clinic should listen to you if you have any reservations about your cycle so far.

Tashap - Hope your follicles catch up soon. I'm hoping to be in for EC on Mon so we could be buddies but fingers crossed you're ok for Saturday instead.

FaithHopeLove - Sorry to hear you have to freeze all and wait, hopefully you don't end up poorly and you can have your embryos back where they belong soon.

Not much to report from me this evening, day 3 of stimms and already getting some twinges in the ovary area so maybe things are going well in there? Enjoying plenty of protein and a hot water bottle in front of the TV.


----------



## londonhels

Sarahsuperdork  - just wanted to say a  quick thanks for the positive message about your first successful  ivf being a 3BB - it's amazing how a small bit of info like that can give you a good night's sleep!


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Hi guys, how are you all? I hope you're all doing really well.

*Bridget* that's amazing that you're on for a 5dt of blasts and have so many!

*Beccaboo* I bet you can't wait for Wednesday! My friend Rosy was delayed until Wednesday, so I will know two of you going at the same time and will keep you both in my thoughts. 

AFM I had a 3dt of 2 embryos today. Long story short: of the 7 collected, 5 were mature and 3 fertilised. We already had two clearly ahead by Saturday morning, so it was no surprise this morning that the same two were doing really well and we had both transferred. The third is clear and has good morphology, but was only a 3-cell embryo, so clearly behind the two 5-cells. One was graded 5-4-4 and the other 5-3-4, but it was only just a 3 for clarity and really was nearly a 4 as well, so it seems really positive. At this point, I'm sure people are getting really confused about the grading. From my experience, it really depends on the clinics how they write it down. Some go A-D and others go 1-4. For my clinic, 4s are the best you can get, with the first number being the number of cells, the second the clarity (out of 4... anything from 3 is good), and then morphology and evenness of cells out of 4).

Anyway, I should be around a lot more this week, as I'm going to force myself to put my feet up. Hopefully talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## Angedelight

Ladies- help needed!
Me and the pessary applicators are not friends. The pessaries get stuck in them and break so god knows if I'm getting the right dose. Just now I thought I'd got one up successfully and when I went to the loo it had come out so obviously didn't go in. I've tried rolling the top of the applicator so it fits better, various positions to ensure it goes up etc etc 
Where am I going wrong?! I have to do it 3 times a day and it's getting beyond a joke now. 
Sorry no personals- hope everyone is doing ok, I'll read through tomorrow.
This process is so undignified!
A x


----------



## londonhels

Angeldelight - which progesterone pessary are you using?  Do you *have* to use the applicator? I'm on cyclogest and you just pop them up there with your fingers,  a bit like a non applicator tampon. Maybe ask your doc to swap if you're having difficulties with your current one.  Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Angedelight - I've never used applicators, is it cyclogest you're on? Can you try it without the applicator?

Ms Gnomer - I'm always confused by the gradings, 5 day embryos are graded differently to 2 and 3 days embryos. Congratulations on being PUPO, enjoy putting your feet up!

 londonhels, hope you get a good few days' rest while your little embryo snuggles in.


----------



## Lolisita

Hi everyone 

Feathers -  Stay positive,  it could be an implantation bleeding and a good sign. X

Mcstamp - thanks for asking huni. I am fining it difficult, had quite emotional last few days. It is the unknown that really scares me and all the waiting. 
I know how u feel, it really affects me too . Like the other day I went to the park on the weekend, and everywhere  looked I seen couples with buggies, having a good time with their kids. Sending u Huggs xx

Beccaboo - FET does sound so much easier than fresh. I guess being unmedicated is even better.Glad the scan went well. Sorry u might have to stimm for longer but if it will produce some more lovely eggies than it is defo a positive   xx


Faithhope- Excellent  number of eggies. I can imagine how dissapoining it is. Hopefully you'll be reunited with your embies soon x

Nellie- thanks for asking after me   I am sorry u are not feeling great, try to stay positive as u are testing early huni. AF type symptoms is very similar to pregnancy  symptoms  xx

Hope- Good luck for your scan on Weds xx

Tashap - how are u doing ? Xx

Sarahsuperdork - Glad to see that u started stimming, time goes so much faster after that point   xx

Sorry if I missed anyone, I am thinking of u all xx


----------



## Lolisita

Beccaboo - Just seen your latest post.  I am so happy or you   Good luck for EC on Wednesday,  I am keeping my fingers crossed for you! xx


----------



## feathers101

Sorry for the lack of personals but that's me out of this game  
Heavy AF bleeding this evening (dark red with clots, sorry for tmi) and cramps. From nowhere and no symptoms to all out in one minute  
Wishing all of you a more happy and successful run in March


----------



## londonhels

I'm so sorry feathers xxxx


----------



## Lucy101

Sending you lots of love and hugs feathers. So sorry to read this. I hope you have some one taking care of you this morning xxx


----------



## Freda1

So sorry to hear your news feathers.  Big hugs. Xx


----------



## lilo

Oh Feathers. Really sorry to read this. Sending you lots of love and hugs. X


----------



## Angedelight

So sorry feathers. This process is just awful. Saw on your signature your OTD was a couple of days away- hope you're able to take a couple of days off and have someone with you.
Lots of love
A x


----------



## mcstamp

Oh Feathers, So sorry, that is very cruel x  Will you phone your clinic today?  They should be able to advise you.
Like the others say I hope you've got some time out today.


----------



## Beccaboo

Feathers, so sorry to hear that news. Its so unfair after all you put yourself through to get here. Take care of yourself and big hugs.
xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

feathers, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Lolisita

Oh Feathers really sad to read this... Take time for yourself hun,huggs xx


----------



## Tashap

Feathers - so sorry, sending you lots of love xx


----------



## NatParnell

Feathers - I'm so sorry to hear this news.  Hope you can take some time to yourself over the next few days to come to terms with it and work out your next move. xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Nellie - Hope you are feeling a bit better today and more positive.  This period is a nightmare and the pressure is so intense now. xx


----------



## sara2016

So sorry feathers just make sure you rest and look after yourself for the next few days xx

Girls it's my first day of stunning on short protocol I'm on 150 gonal and tablets beginning with L for five days my next scan is Monday has anyone else had these before? X


----------



## Nellie321

Lolly thank you for the luck – feel like I need it! x

Londonhels thank you for your encouraging story about your friend. Also congrats on being PUPO (and having a frostie) and welcome to the madness of the 2ww! x

Beccaboo thank you hunni. I’m trying to stay positive but it’s hard. Good luck for EC tomorrow, I hope they get some good strong eggies – especially after all the protein you’ve been having! Enjoy your injection free night tonight too x

Hope thank you hunni. I’ve been saying all along my OTD seems too soon. Everyone else seems to be at least 14 days post ET so maybe they made a mistake?! I’ve just called the clinic to check it because I think it should be Friday. I’m waiting for a call back x

Bridget thank you for the sticky vibes. I need them right now. Good luck for ET tomorrow – as to number, I’d be guided by your clinic. My embryologist said one, my consultant said two – we took consultants advice as she has managed our cycle from the start x

Sarah thank you hunni. Twinges are defo a good sign that things are growing x

MsGnomer that all sounds fab (even though I don’t know what the numbers mean!) my clinic have only used the terms ‘medium grade’ and ‘top grade’! Congrats on being PUPO and welcome to the 2ww x

Lolisita it’s lovely to hear from you. I’m sorry you’ve had an emotional few days. I think you just have to go with it and give yourself time to heal. Your appointment can’t be far away now? x

Feathers I am so so sorry hunni. This process is so cruel. Am thinking of you and sending you lots of love and hugs x

Nat I’m trying to stay positive but I hate being in limbo. How are you doing? x

Sara I’ve not been on that protocol so can’t help but good luck x

To anyone else I’ve missed, I’m thinking of you all.

AFM the spotting yesterday stopped but has started up again this morning (sorry TMI) it was brown, then pink, now back to brown. Cramps have eased but were pretty bad last night. Tested again this morning (10dp3dt) and bfn. OTD is tomorrow but I think clinic might have the date wrong?! Am waiting to hear off them. 

Love and hugs to everyone on this incredibly hard journey x


----------



## Tashap

Nellie - fx for you that it's implantation and that your testing too soon. Thinking of you and hope the clinic call back soon xxx 

I had my 3rd stim scan today.l (day 13) I have 10 now on right - biggest 14mm and 9 on left biggest 14.5m the rest are 8-10mm. I only had 12 in total on Saturday so the others must have been hiding or grown pretty quickly. Anyway I'm to stay on 300iu of menopur and go back on Friday for another scan and fx EC will be on Monday. Feeling a bit fed up now, swollen,  tired and sore. I keep trying to focus on the outcome xxx 

Love to you all xx


----------



## NatParnell

Have to be quick as at work and busy so no personals I'm afraid.

Lollista - Lovely to hear from you, just give yourself time to heal and then look forward to and focus on the next bit and your appointment.

Beccaboo - Thank you.  I am driving myself mad but am ok.

Nellie - Glad the cramps have stopped and the bleeding has developed into anything.  I am finding it really difficult to concentrate on anything at the moment.  I have cramps today and a back ache and to be honest, feel like AF is about to start.  Let me know what the clinic say, I think tomorrow may be too early.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Love and     to you all. xx


----------



## Hope11978

Feathers - so sorry to read your news sending you very big hugs  
Lolista - Thank u re scan.  I really feel for u I felt exactly the same as u last yr after 1st cycle.. so many people love to say it will happen for you but they normally already have a couple of children and haven't been on the tough ivf journey... it truly is so hard I'm so glad we all ha e each other on this forum as it really soes help. Try and stay strong x how long now until your appointment? X
Sarahsuperdork - how are you feeling after 3 stimm injections? Any symptoms? I did the first couple of days then it has kind of settled down.  Just headaches and tiredness. What's your plans for after ET? Time off or working through? ×
Nellie - I hope the clinic call u back soon to clarify your test date..  still crossing everything for you and sending lots of orange baby dust  x
will catch up with everyone else tonight hope those of you that had appointments today that everything went well xxx


----------



## Lolisita

Nellie- thank u hun x yep app getting closer is on Monday! Hope the consultant can give me some positive news reg next cycle  x
I think the clinic definitely got your dates wrong,  as my OTD was 12 days after ET with blastocyst. With regards to spotting, I wouldn't worry unless you have bright red spotting. Brown and pink could be implantation and some people continue spotting for a few days   Xx

Tashap- that's a good number of follies. Stimming can make u tired and fed, just keep thinking that is helping more follies to grow   xx

Natparnell - thanks sweetie.   xx

Hope- Yes people make comments and ask questions when they don't know how hard it is for that person...It is lovely indeed that we have each other on this forum  
Oh yes my app can't come soon enough ! It is on Monday next week.eeeeek xx


----------



## Beccaboo

MsGnomer, Aww thank you lovely, good luck to your friend too. xx Hurray that you got to transfer 2 embies yesterday, that's brilliant. Glad you have got to this stage and hope the next part of this wait goes quickly for you. xx

Bridget, Good luck for transfer tomorrow. Like you, if I get to transfer with enough embies, my clinic have suggested 2 transferred. I am very unsure, I read a link Mstamp posted called One at a Time, which gives different ladies accounts of transferring 2 and going on to have twins, its makes you realise the risks associated with twins and also the good things too. Maybe have a read. xx

Angedelight, sounds like you are having fun and games with the pessaries. Ive taken cyclogest before, there is no applicator with those, they are so easy to insert. I also take crinone gel in the evenings, another progesterone medication, That's also easy to apply. Hope you get the hang of it. xx

Hi lolista, Yep EC tomorrow for me, finally! Bet you cant wait for the follow up, even if they don't tell you much it can get you in the right place to start again with your FET.xx

Hi Sara, good luck with first stimms today. I was on gonal F - dose of 225. I don't know about the tablets though. 

Hi Nellie, excited about no injections tonight isn't the word!  They were getting stingy and I started moaning about them every evening! Luxury not having them tonight! Still hoping good things for your test and hope the clinic confirms when you should be officially testing. xx

Hi Tashap, Hope you will be ready for Monday. I haven't been feeling too bad on stimms but it seems like its been dragging so with you on wanting to get to EC. Your follies seem to be progressing well though so that's brilliant. xx

Hi Nat, Not long now and you will know what the outcome is, so hope its a BFP, we are really due some more on here, plus the fact that you/we all deserve a great outcome for going through this. xx

Hi Hope, I hope you are keeping well other than the headaches, which can be a pain. Keep drinking lots of water to keep as hydrated as possible. xx

Hi Lucy, hope you are doing well. 

Hi feathers, still thinking of you on what is just not an easy day. 

Hi Freda, I hope everything is still good with you. xx

Hi Mcstamp, haha, thanks, the black bean brownie are rather nice, full of protein! My DH's thoughts on them were they tasted 'healthy'! Hope you are feeling ok today. xx

Hi Rachdav, hope you are sorted with your house move now. xx

Hi Gymrunner, Hows things with you?

Hi Laurel - Hope you are ok. xx

Hello everyone else I haven't mentioned personally, Lilo, Londonhels, Sarah, Faithhope, Mo, Looby
Cant concentrate on work yet again! Me and DH are going for dinner out after work tonight, think we are only doing Pizza Express but looking forward to it. 
xx


----------



## Lucy101

Hi ladies ,

I thought a few of you might like smile so I am prepared to share my most mortifying experience this morning for your entertainment  . I am "trying" to carry on as normal back at work. I put my am suppository in my pocket ( I should say I'm a nurse at a boys boarding school and we all eat together) I made this decision so I wouldn't get distracted and forget it in the bottom of my bag... I start work v early. After breakfast the head of the art department (a 60yr old man) came to me out of the blue, handed me my suppository and said the kitchen staff found this in one of the Jam baskets. I have no idea at all how the hell it could of happened. I hope that they returned it to the "nurse" hoping it would be safe not because they thought the hideous bum bullet is mine!!! Wanted to die! I've only worked here a few weeks.
From now I shall do it before leaving home at what ever ridiculous hour that may be!!

Does any one else feel a bit weird on this medication, I know we have a lot going on but I feel really dazed my concentration and memory  is bad and j just feel generally odd. Would love to know if I'm not alone. I've been putting off calling the hospital for days to ask if it's normal but after this mornings experience I thought I'd just reassure myself and the nurse basically laughed at me, and that is without the above story!! 😳

Thanks for asking after me beccaboo xxx

Love to every one   
Xxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016

Feathers - So sorry to hear....thinking of you  

Bridget - Good luck with the transfer, have my fingers crossed for you

Beccaboo - Hope your egg collection goes well

Everyone else I'm also thinking of you  

I'm feeling proper rubbish today, haven't had the call off the embryologist yet and am panicking even though I had lots of eggs they won't get any good embryos to freeze or if they do they may not survive the thawing process.......sucks to get this far then be told they are not going to put them back in due to OHSS risk, especially as I feel fine today! Was so happy when found out egg collection was going to be on Monday and that would mean transfer would be before mothers day, as I thought I could be excited that on mothers day there's a small chance I'd be pregnant.......need to dig myself out of this self pity place


----------



## londonhels

Lucy that story made me laugh out loud! I think it's the progesterone that makes you feel a bit weird in the head. 

Faithhope -can you phone the clinic to get an update? Might put your mind at ease.

I just peed on a stick to make sure my trigger shot was out so that if anything shows up late next week I'll know for certain it's not that. Does anyone else do that or am I weird?! x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Lucy, haha, that really made me laugh, thanks for sharing! I think the drugs, 2ww, and all of this just sends us slightly crazy, Ive heard of baby brain, could this be IVF brain! xx

Hi Faithhopelove, thank you. have you called the clinic, I would have thought they would call to give you an update. It would be lovely if they could transfer back if you feel ok. Hope you managed to call them to find out. xx

Hi Londonhels, I never have tested it out but know a lot of ladies do. My DH has never let me test until OTD so I have to hold out! That's good then, fx crossed the next test you do is the positive one. xx

Following on from Lucy's funny if any of you ladies want a laugh, these is an old link of FF about some funny drug induced stories. Some of these really made me giggle when I read them last year, so I would recommend if you want to laugh. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11617.0


----------



## heatherfinn

Does anyone have anything to say about the different symptoms between a BFN and a BFP (if there's any ladies out there who have experienced both?) I guess it's probably wishful thinking that there would be a difference?


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Good evening all! Just thought I'd pop on and say hi. I've been shattered all day today, so think that the drugs, prodding and poking have finally caught up with me! Fortunately I've been able to be at home all day, so have had my feet up and watched a movie.

*Feathers*: sending you best wishes and hoping you are ok. I got to day 13 of the 2WW last time, so know well how that feels. x

*Lucy*: the progesterone makes me really disorganised and a bit manic. I'm also on prednisolone, though, so I'm not sure if that factors into it too. Whatever, bat sh*t crazy is pretty standard for this process! That story, though...! 

*Heather*: unfortunately the symptoms from the progesterone and early pregnancy symptoms tend to mimic each other, so I try not to second guess any twinges. Look after yourself, take it easy, and keep positive thoughts at the forefront of your mind.


----------



## Rachdav

Good evening ladies! 

Just a quick post before i shoot out.

feathers - I'm really sorry to hear your news......hope you have someone to help you through the next few days. 

Fingers crossed for everyone about to POAS.

AFM - I had my scan yesterday and I have approx 25 follicles but only 1 that is large enough. I have another couple of days of stimms yet, but they're worried i have OHSS so have started some medication to help that. This means they may not be able to transfer any after EC. If any fertilise they'll  have to be frozen and we'll have to wait another 3 months! I'm devastated!    Why can't things just be straight forward and workout!?!?! Ahhhhh.....feel like screaming!

Sorry ladies....... rant over.

Hope you're all doing ok and coping with this rollercoaster slightly better than me! 
Big hugs to you all


----------



## Angedelight

Lucy that is hilarious!!!
I'm a nurse too (MH) and I'm all over the place emotionally and mentally so I'm off work. Otherwise I'd be doing stuff like that! 
Thank god it was found before one of the boys tried to spread it on their toast tomorrow!
😂
Hope everyone else is doing ok. 
Good luck for EC beccaboo and ET Bridget.
Faithlove hope- so frustrating to have to wait for that call. Hope they ring you tomorrow.
Lolisita- it's a rollercoaster process- I always find having a plan helps me- it's good your follow up is soon. 
Thinking of you all.
Having not done a cycle for practically 2 years I forgot how hideous the 2ww is, it's torment. I tried so hard to get on with stuff, carry on as normal and cope in the run up to it all  that I think it all came to a head with the embryologist news. Thankfully I'm feeling a bit better.
I am having period type pains which I've had since the day after ET. Anyone else have this? 
A  x


----------



## Ms Gnomer

I hope that some catch up and the others calm down, Rachdav... must be really frustrating. 

AFM I have just finished editing some puppy pics and can hear what I strongly suspect is a rat (or its whole family) running about in the loft.  I am not very happy about this, to say the least.  They are the only animal I really can't cope with!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016

Rachdav - I was in that position did end up over stimulated, had egg collection on Monday and was told they are going to freeze all to give my body time to recover.......I've heard a few people who are warned of this but then end up ok by egg collection so try not to get too discouraged......They haven't cancelled yet.......it is hard to get your head around though if your anything like me you work it all out like it's going to work and what the due date will be, then feel like youve been hit by a truck when it doesn't work out......but the positive is you end up with lots of eggs so lots of potential chances! I will keep my fingers crossed for you that it works our they manage to control them & get them to the right size xx


----------



## sara2016

Hi rachdav I had the same thing last year it happened over night and I was so ill I would suggest drinking plenty of water to try and flush it out that's what I'm doing this time as I don't want it again. Fx it works for you as I was so ill afterwards I definitely wouldn't have been able to cope with having a FT so I had to wait the three months which was hard so can understand your disappointment. I will keep my fx for you Hun x


----------



## Lucy101

Hey rachdav I had 24 follies and was really uncomfortable before EC they were concerned about ohss and they dropped my medication. my last 3 stimms were cut down by half and only gave me half the trigger shot, I was very nervous but told to drink lots and eat protein 3 hourly it did the trick and I amazingly managed to get by. I really hope you are ok and all goes well  

Angedelight it's so hard being at work but luckily I only really have to cope with grazed knees and p.e avoiders. The boys are lovely and a great distraction and In between you guys keep me company. I couldn't of coped in my old job it nearly pushed me over the edge last year! Yeh can you imagine luckily it made its way into safe if not utterly embarrassing hands. I've had twinges but nothing I haven't felt since stimming, (.)(.)'s are so sore and I'm still so bloated. Added heart burn to the list today! Joys. Xx

Beccaboo really disappointed your link wouldn't work, I agree with IVF brain I was wondering that myself  xxx

Londonhels - not crazy, I'm going to try and hold out until Monday but I've done it so many times before, did you find it helpful? Was it gone? Xx

You lovely ladies have made me feel much better, thank you at least a few of you know what I mean. The nurse today laughed and suggested I was coming down with something- helpful. 

Love to you all  
Xxx


----------



## londonhels

Lucy - yes it was a clear BFN  so trigger definitely out. I guess it's 8 days from taking it so that makes sense.


----------



## lilo

Just wanted to hop on and say good luck for today Beccaboo and Bridget. X


----------



## Tashap

Also just a quick one to say good luck to beccaboo and Bridget today. Thinking of you both xx


----------



## NatParnell

Morning all,

Just a quick one as on my way to work but just wanted to wish Baccaboo and Bridget the best of luck today. 

Also Nellie, I have posted on the other thread too but best of luck and really hope it's the news you are waiting for. Xx


----------



## Hope11978

Morning everyone

Just a quick one as on phone waiting for 830am appointment.. 

Lucy - loved your story made me really laugh and all the other comments relating to it.  Hope u are ok today?

Beccabo - good luck for today.. hope all goes well looking forward to your update later today 

Bridget - good luck for today 

Good luck for all of you having any appointments today, lots of love


----------



## Lucy101

Good luck ladies today, will be thinking of you and looking forward to good news   Xxx

A good friend just messaged me "hope you have your suppository some where safe today ?" Haha Yup the safest place!! Did it before I left home!!  

Hello to everyone, hope you all have a good day xxx


----------



## feathers101

Hello ladies. Sorry in advance that this post and my last couple have been mainly about me, it really helps to talk.  
Thank you all so much for your kind words and messages of support over the last couple of days. Still trying to pull ourselves together after the enormous disappointment, but talking about going again as soon as the clinic will let us which has to be a positive sign. 
My bleeding continues, in fact last night we were wondering if it was ER time due to the volume.....from what I can gather than is quite normal though given the drugs that we are all taking, but it certainly was not pleasant and really rubbed salt into the wounds. Seems to have calmed down a bit now, thank goodness!

Good luck today to Beccaboo and Bridget. 

Angedelight - hope you are hanging on in there okay during your 2ww. 

Rachdav - that must be soo frustrating for you but try to stay positive and I have my fx for you. Drink shed loads of water to try and wash things through.


----------



## Hope11978

Hi all I had my scan this morning and have come out feeling quite discouraged   I only have 3 follies on my right ovary and the nurse said only 2 looked good.  Left side the cyst I had drained late last year is covering the ovary and she couldn't see any on that side so looks as though  my right side is the only one in the running.  Anyone else has similar situation? Last time out of only 4 follies I got 1 egg I was hoping LP and different drugs may have  helped me to get a better outcome.  Sorry I sound so negative but so much to go through for such disappointing results.. hope all of u are ok? Xxx


----------



## lilo

Hi Hope. Feeling for you but is there time for you to stim a bit longer? Not sure what stage you are at? X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Morning all, I read yesterday though I didn't have chance to post. 

Hope - Sorry to hear your scan was disappointing today, I have no experience just wanted to send you love.  Can you stimm longer? Would that help?

feathers - Thinking of you. I hope the worst of AF is behind you. 

Lucy - Your story made me chuckle.  DW thought I was bad, a tampon fell out of my pocket yesterday in Tesco when I was reaching for my purse to pay. I'll tell her it could have been worse.  

Beccaboo and Bridget - Hope all is going well for both of you today! 

Rachdav - I echo what others have said, lots of water and protein. Hope things start to calm down. 

heatherfinn - I had exactly the same 'symptoms' on my BFP and BFN rounds... sorry, I know that's not especially helpful! I guess it means don't worry, it can go either way, there's no way of knowing until OTD. 

Lolisita and mcstamp - Hope you're both ok too. 

Hi to everyone else, love and luck to all you PUPO ladies waiting on good news. Nothing to report here, just very busy at work and very tired from stimming. Bored of chicken and milk already so off shopping today for prawns to mix it up a bit!


----------



## Hope11978

Hi lilo thanks for message I'm due back for scan Fri and then Mon so a few more days.  I don't think I will get any more follies and if I do will be too small. This is our 2nd go on NHS so we will need to decide whether to continue or pull the plug as you can cxl and try again but it would appear after doing LP and SP this is all my body can do. If we abandon the cycle I could do better or worse next time... very difficult to know what to do x 
how are you getting on with everything? X


----------



## gymrunner

Hi all

Feathers, so sorry to hear your news, big hugs to you

Lucy, your story made me laugh loads!

Bridget and Beccaboo good luck today!

Afm, just had third stimming scan, I have three follicles of a good size so am going for ec either Friday or Monday, waiting to hear from clinic with date. Bit concerned I only have 3 follicles, but hey, we only need one egg to donuts stuff so keeping positive it will! 

Hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## heatherfinn

Hi Hope
I was at the exact same position as you on my first IVF with long protocol - I only had one follicle that was getting anywhere near the 18mm line and a handful of small ones that weren't doing much. By the following Monday I had two big enough which was actually below the cut off of three that my hospital normally uses to trigger but they said go ahead anyway. By EC they got me six folicles all with mature eggs in. In my second protocol I had a late spurt again - so hold out hope, a few more days stimming might make all the difference.
x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all, thank you all your good luck messages.  

Hi gymrunner. So if your EC Friday you will be trigger injection tonight? I understand your concerns on follies but as you say if they can even get three eggs from each follie then that's good plus you might have some smaller follies catch up by the time you get to EC. Xx

Hi Sarah, thanks for your message. Is you next scan Friday? Ooh yes prawns sound good, unfortunately my DH doesn't do fish so I very rarely have prawns but they are yummy. 

Hi hope, how much more stimming have you got to go, I have low follie numbers but a few seems to have caught up for EC. My left side also does not produce as many as my right, I only had two follies on my
Left. Oh just seen your other message about a couple more scans, you have plenty of time yet, they can do a fair amount of growing in a few days. Xx

Hi feathers, so sorry you have more bleeding, it really isn't nice is it and again so unfair when we put ourselves through so much. You have a lot of Frosties don't you, if you can get a follow up then clinics like a normal period before starting again but I say take the time you need but if you feel ready to cycle again then go for it, that's what I've been doing. Xx

Hi Lucy, glad no more suppository stories although that was a really funny one. Xx I had some super weird dreams last night about egg collection, one was that I was sure I was having the sedation in my hand, blood pressure taking all when I was in bed in readiness for EC and I kept saying why are they prepping me in the
Middle of the night! The second was that DH has chasing me with an injection and the third dream was that I'd had EC but they bandaged up my eye afterwards! I mean what's all that about! Safe to say I didn't have much quality sleep last night! 

Hi Nat and Tashap and lilo,  thank you for good luck wishes.  

Hi angedelight, I think period type  pains and twinges are normal. Xx

Hi Rachdav, sorry to hear that about follies, there is certainly lots of them. Do they think some of the smaller ones will catch up in size. Xx

Hello everyone else. 
For me, EC done. I got 6 eggs. I am pleased with that as its two more than last go. I know I've a way to go yet before transfer while I wait for that dreaded call tomorrow but fx I have some good fertilisation results. Can't say EC was pleasant this time round. Last year I was sedated and pretty unaware of what was going on, this year the clinic have changed the process so less sedation, and an injection down there to numb the area. I pretty much felt the whole process and was with it the whole time and it's was painful. I know I was with it as I was chatting to nurses, bizarrely talking about toast and marmalade and Bob Marley was on the radio! On sofa now! 😀Xx


----------



## lolly1121

That's a great number Beccaboo fingers crossed for the call for you.
Good luck to all the other ladies waiting on news 🍀

Hope- fingers crossed the extra days will make a difference.

I've had my stims scan this morning feeling a lot more positive my lead follicle has shot up from 11mm on Monday to 15mm today with others and 14, 13, 12 so big difference really hoping this means egg collection on Monday. Feel so much more positive I'm thinking the time off work and extra protein could of helped after all.

Xx


----------



## lilo

Hi ladies

Apologies if I ront mention you all. Am on my phone and it's hard to go back but thinking of everyone. 

Hope - Try to keep positive as you still have a few days left. It's not over yet. 

Beccaboo - yay on the number of follies. Sorry to hear your collection wasn't pleasant though. Sounds pretty awful in that you could feel what was going on. Am hoping to God my clinic knock me out.

Gymrunner - three leading follies sounds good. As you say it only takes one. 

AFM - seems like a few of us are in the same situation. I had my first stimming scan today and have seven follies but four are teeny and aren't expected to do anything at all. Two are still relatively small but hoping they will pick up and one is about the size it should be. Anyhow, it looks as though, if we do get to egg collection, we will do so with about three follies. Maybe three is the new 10 ladies!!!! Going back Monday for my next scan so will see where we're at after then. X


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016

Beccaboo - That sounds awful that you could feel everything..i was so scared that would happen at mine, but dont remember a thing.

Lilo & AFM - Good news about the follicles, better to have few good ones than loads and they have to cancel the cycle.

Good news today had a call from embryologist that out of the 23 eggs 15 have fertilised and are developing normally, they are suggesting taking them to day 5 then freezing the best.

Feel awful today though, when I sit up I get really dizzy & nauseous.... .can't even get myself to the kitchen to get a drink. Have an appointment with the doctor at 3.50 so my mother in law is going to take me. I think it may be the carbogoline tablets they have given me to try and prevent severe OHSS but feel horrendous


----------



## Hope11978

Feathers -  Hope u are feeling a bit better today and u can get started again soon  

Sarahsuperdork - thank you, yes still stimming I think I just expected more as such a different plan this time however after reading everyone's comments I'm starting to feel a little more positive think I was just suprised as really thought more was going on in there. Same as you bored of chicken, milk, Brazil nuts, eggs. Prawns are so good i hadnt even thought of them my OH makes a great prawn linguine so I will be asking him to make that tomorrow  hope your feeling ok on stimm? 

Lilo - thank u again for your post, yes after reading everyone's posts 3 seems to be the number hopefully the magic one  

Gym runner - good luck for your EC. Your post has helped me and your good positive attitude. Sending you lots of luck for Fri x

Heather - thank you for your post given me more hope. Think I came out of app a bit shocked as had hoped for more but I do still have time so protein here I come!! 

Beccabo -thank you, no wonder you didn't sleep well with your odd dreams these drugs do the most strange things to us! 6 eggs is great news. Your EC sounds awful I was sedated last time and this hospital give a general anaesthetic.good luck for your call x

Lolly - thank you, hope you have EC Monday as hoped x

Faithlovehope - good news wow great numbers. I really hope doctor can help you when you go this afternoon. Hope you soon Start to feel better x

Can I just ask? I thought a follicle only contained one egg but after reading on here it would appear that they can have more? Have I read that correctly?

Thanks to you all your comments have really helped today xxx


----------



## Bridgetk10

Just a quick post. I will come back and do personals later. 

Three embryos worth considering this morning. One outstanding one which was progressing to hatching and two others. We decided on the outstanding one it was an easy decision in the end. Of the other two one is progressing well and the other is average so fingers crossed we will freeze those this afternoon but there may be more tomorrow!! So I have one on board. Pee on a stick day next Friday!


----------



## lilo

Wow. That all sounds really encouraging Bridget. X


----------



## Freda1

3 was magic number for me. I had 3 follies, 3 eggs and a bfp. You totally only need one so please dont stress. Good luck to everyone with next steps. Xx

Afm i had a hcg blood test yesterday as worried about lack of pg symptoms (still!) Came out nice and high so so far so good. Xx


----------



## Tashap

Afternoon Lovelies x

Freda1 - yay for the 3's  excellent news about you HCG test, when is your first scan? x

Bridgetk10 - That is excellent news, congratulations on being PUPO  FX for the other two for frosties xx 

FaithHopeLove2016 - That's great news about your embies, I hope you start feeling better soon and that the meds help you. Keep drinking lots of water but I think its a good idea you are getting a DR's appointment today xx 

Hope11978 - I have heard that before about some follicles containing more than one egg, I wonder if that is how twins happen? Hopefully you will have some more grow over the next few days, have they said if they are going to increase your meds? xxx

lilo - I think a lot of us are in the same boat, fx that your scan on Monday shows some good growth. Those smaller ones may catch up while mine have been very slow growing the numbers have increased at each scan xx 

lolly1121 - That is brilliant news  it looks like we will be EC buddies of Monday xx will you be going back for one last scan? xx

Beccaboo - Yay for 6 eggs, your dream's really made me laugh. I hope you are feeling okay and getting lots of rest/TLC FX for a great result from the call tomorrow. xxx

gymrunner - as you say it only takes one, and you may have 3 of the best  When will you get the call about EC? x 

sarahsuperdork - Great idea on the prawns, I will have to pick some up. Chicken, eggs and milk are getting pretty dull aren't they. Thinking of going steak to mix things up, oooh might make it a surf and turf with the prawns. When is your next scan? xx

Sorry if I have missed anyone xxx


----------



## Nellie321

I'm out. OTD today and it's a bfn. Been told to stop progesterone and wait for withdrawal bleed. Nothing more to say. Devastated. 

Will catch up and do personals later x


----------



## londonhels

I'm so sorry Nellie.   thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Tashap

Oh Nellie I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## londonhels

Hope -it would be very unusual to have a follicle contain more than one egg. Normally it's one or none. When people get more eggs retrieved than the number of follicles seen on their previous scans it's because they have small follicles that have grown in the meantime, or they have follicles that couldn't be seen on the scan. The number of follicles collected at egg collection may not all have mature eggs in either (eg i had seven on last scan, but two must have caught up becuae i had nine collected - one of which didnt contain an egg).

Natural twins is only ever when two separate follicles grow big and release eggs at the same time which both implant or one egg splits into two. (I think I've got all that right but please correct me if I'm wrong girls!)


----------



## mcstamp

HI Nellie, that's just rubbish.  So sorry for you and know that although you were preparing yourself for it, you still have hope don't you, so its just as devastating. You've had such a rough journey with this cycle, so I hope that you can get some TLC now to help you get through the next while x 

Feathers, the same to you too really.  I really thought that it was a positive sign for you when you said you had spotting so I'm sorry if we gave you undue hope x Its just such a minefield to navigate through not knowing what's a good sign and what's not. 

Beccaboo- They are great numbers, you must be pleased x  Your EC doesn't sound too hot though- what was that all about?  I hope you get a good couple of days with your feet up and plenty of TLC.  FX for good news tomorrow.

Bridget- Well done on being Pupo and hopefully you will have some lovely frosties tomorrow too x

Faithhopelove-  Oh gosh poor you... I hope that you are feeling better and are well in time for transfer.  It seems people pay a heavy price for lots of eggs!  I'm kind of glad I only ever have a few as it doesn't sound nice to over respond x 

Londonhels- Good explanation, I've always been unclear about that!  Hope you are doing well and resting up a bit x

Lilo, hope, lolly, gymruuner- My hospital rarely told me how many follies I had or the sizes.  They always just said, they look lovely and I didn't know to worry about it until I came on here!!  Sometimes better not knowing!

Lucy- I'm glad you are doing well- if not a bit of IVF brain.  I think its the stress that does it.  I was convinced I's dropped my pessary in the supermarket until I found it in my pocket a few days later! 

AFM - I'm trying to get back to 'normal'  - had a lovely run yesterday in the woods and felt nice and refreshed. Then I met my neighbour on the way in who told his wife was expecting their first.  Ahhhh! I thought I handled it beautifully, said all the right things etc but I just hope he didn't hear me scream when I closed the door!!!


----------



## lolly1121

Aww so sad for you Nellie 😢 thinking of you. Xxx

Tashap I'm back Friday for a scan there hoping it will show 3 at 17mm then I can have my last menopur Friday night and trigger on Saturday. I bloody hope so I've been injecting 6 weeks tomorrow. My OH hit a capillary in my leg last night it bled like hell and has resulted in a big bruise I could of punched him 😡

Bridget your transfer sounds very positive will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Xx


----------



## lilo

Nellie I'm really sorry. Sending you lots of love and hugs this afternoon. X


----------



## Hope11978

Nellie- so so sorry to hear your news sending love  and big hugs  

Tashap - thank you I am on the highest dose already but trying to get my positive vibes back on track. Hope you are ok?

London hels - thank u for info much appreciates hope you are ok?

Mcstamp - good for you getting out for a run  it can make u feel so much better.  It really is hard isn't it when u hear other peoples good news you are pleased for them but you really think why not me!!   so hard all the time. 2 ladies at work have announced their pregnancies this month and like u said you just want to scream


----------



## gymrunner

Oh Nellie, so sorry xxxx big hugs to you xx


----------



## looby1005

AWWW I'm so sorry for all your ladies bad news, this is the worst journey to be on, we've just to remember why we are doing it and hope it will be worth it in the end.

I've been so tired the past few days, couldn't keep my eyes open last night so went to bed at 9.30 and didn't wake until 7, had headache on and off too, keep getting the usual niggles, had them since ET.

Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Lucy101

Nellie & feathers - I am so very sorry to hear your news, my heart just sank reading this. Sending you lots of love xxx

Mcstamp - people just have such **** timing sometimes, hope you are ok. Your run sounded lovely. Xx

Hope - it's so hard isn't it, last year ( baring in mind I worked in a team of 4) 2 girls announced they were pregnant 1 of which was having twins the 2 girls were due a week apart. Our office was tiny and I used to get pinned between the two of them physically and then there was all the constant baby talk. I once sat in my car and cried. Hopefully soon we will all be in their shoes. Xx

Freda- fantastic news you must be so relieved. I'm sure it's hard to believe until you get your blood results. Wishing you all the best with your journey.im so excited for you! Xx

Beccaboo- why do we not have fun lovely vivid dreams about cool stuff, poor you it's like you went through ec 3 times over! How is your eye 😉. My dreams at the moment must be quite violent because I keep jumping and kicking in my sleep. At least our bed is king size! Hope you are feeling ok this eve xxx

Sending lots of love, luck and positivity to everyone stimming, scanning, post Et, in 2ww, and huge love to all the lovely strong ladies that need extra love because you are feeling low, having a struggle or coming to terms with difficult news xxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Nellie - Awful news, I am so sorry  sending lots of love to you and your DH.

Lucy - When is your OTD? Sorry if you've mentioned it before, my head is like a sieve these days. Can't be long now?

Beccaboo - Congratulations on your 6 eggs, that's great news. I'm sorry you had such a hard time during collection, though. Hope you're getting plenty of TLC this evening. I'm so anxious that I won't be sedated enough this time (my first EC sounds a lot like the one you've had today) and I'm going to play hell with the consultant if they scrimp on the drugs.

looby - This process is extra tiring, hope you can get plenty of rest in.

mcstamp - Good on you for getting out for a run. It's always hard when people are announcing pregnancies but especially so when you've just had a BFN. 

Tashap - Yum to the surf and turf idea, was already thinking of lovely rare steak on Sunday as a pre-EC meal but now I might add prawns to that too! My scan is on Saturday morning, I'll have done 7 stimms injections by then.

Freda - That's fab news, congratulations again. 

Bridget - Congratulations on being PUPO with one outstanding little embryo! Everything crossed for you. Hopefully you'll have two to freeze by tomorrow, too.

Hope - Prawn linguine sounds great. I did get some prawns so I'm going to have them in a jacket potato for my lunch at work tomorrow. I'm not doing too badly, thank you, hope you're well too. I'm tired and have some ovary twinges but nothing out of the ordinary so far. I think londonhels is right re: follicles only containing one or no egg.

FaithHopeLove - Sorry to hear you're feeling so rough, great news on your embryos though, I hope you can take heart from that to get you through this rough patch. 

lilo - Better to have less better quality eggs than lots of immature ones  it is very early yet so try not to lose heart, I don't even have my first stimms scan until Saturday.

lolly - Glad you've managed to get some time off work to concentrate on growing those follicles, sounds like it's paying off! Here's hoping you're in for EC on Monday.

Sending orange love and luck to you all this evening. I'm getting a 'full' feeling in my middle (it's weird, sort of how I feel when AF is on the way) so hopefully the stimms are doing a good job in there.


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Angedelight said:


> I am having period type pains which I've had since the day after ET. Anyone else have this?
> A x


Hey Angedelight! Yes, I have been having bizarre twinges too. I feel like everything's a bit mixed up in there and is taking a while to settle back down. Hopefully I should have a pair of hatching blasts nesting in my uterus at the moment... I hope they're nice and comfortable!


----------



## Lucy101

Sarahsuperdork- I had ec on 22nd and et on 27th .... So I was thinking tues 8th would be official OTD is that right? There seems to be mixed thoughts on test dates X


----------



## Ms Gnomer

*Nellie* and *Feathers*: lots of love to both of you. This process can be so cruel. *hugs*

*Beccaboo* well done on your eggs... that's great news.  My clinic don't really sedate much, although I could have had gas and air. I mostly just get on with it so that I can recover more quickly. I just have the sedative that makes you feel a bit drunk for a couple of minutes, so I can waffle on at the nurses! Fingers crossed they are all mature and fertilise for you.

*Bridget*, that's fabulous news. I'm so pleased for you. We should technically be at the same point; although obviously mine went in two days earlier, so I don't know if they made hatching blasts or not. I'm so pleased for you that you got to that point and hopefully got to see a pic of your lovely embryo.  My OTD is two days after yours, but I go on holiday on that Friday, so I might test then TBH. Should be long enough after EC.


----------



## Lolisita

Beccaboo  - That's great number of  eggies huni!  Really pleased for you    keeping fingers crossed for your call tomorrow! Xx

Sarahsuperdork - Thanks for asking hun, I am good just waiting for my follow up app, hope the doc can give me some good news on FET.xx

Nellie - oh sweetie   I am so so sorry. It is awful. Take care of yourself, hope hubby is giving u lots of huggs. Xx

Sorry I missed everyone else , thinking of you all xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Lucy you're right all clinics seem to have different OTDs. I think mine will be 12dp5dt but my previous clinic was as early as 9dp5dt.


----------



## Lucy101

Thank you sarah that's about what I thought xx

Can any of you lovely ladies help with a cyclogest question?  My clinic have said only take cyclogest up to the date of OTD and no further no matter what the test shows. When I asked a nurse about this to clarify she said there is no evidence to show that it helps maintain a pregnancy one way or the other after the OTD. I've tried to research but haven't had much luck. I'd appreciate any thoughts. Just feeling a bit concerned as I know some women take it a lot longer I presumed I would too.

Thanks in advance

Xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Lots of ladies do take it for longer and again, it depends your clinic. My first clinic gave me enough to take until OTD. I got a BFP and had a normal pregnancy. My clinic this time prescribe up to 7 weeks of pregnancy. If you're concerned, your GP can prescribe more but it isn't necessary unless you have progesterone issues.


----------



## Lucy101

Ah thank you that's really reassuring. Feeling much better after hearing you say that. I know they wouldn't risk putting you all the way through IVF just to scrimp or risk something in the end but when you get a niggle it festers. You're fab, thanks again xx


----------



## Angedelight

Nellie- so sorry to hear your news. Sending love your way.

To the ladies worrying about how many eggs they have.... It really is quality over quantity I think. I was so happy to get 16 then they all fell apart anyway! Hopefully those ones you get will be fab and one good one is all it takes.

Your EC sounds interesting Beccaboo-hope you're recovering well and resting.

Welcome to the 2ww Bridget. Will you be working? 

MrsGnomer- glad someone else is having the same. I'm obsessively going to the loo and checking as totally feels like period is on its way with the cramps- I've never bled before OTD before so hopefully it's just my body settling down. I didn't have any pain after EC so perhaps it all come at once.

In other news my best friend got her first BFP today after 2 IUIs and 4th ICSI. So happy for them- we've been on this crappy journey together and it's so nice to have some hope!

Mcstamp- typical with the announcement. Before I went off work one girl announced theirs. That'll probably signify a spate of them. If this doesn't work I'm thinking how I can tactfully ask before I go back if there's been any other announcements- forewarned makes it so much easier. I'm missing exercise.

Faithlovehope- glad you got a positive call. Rest up.

Everyone else- I'm on phone so can't scroll back too far- hope you're all well.

I'm an emotional wreck at the moment. I think it's a case of everything catching up with me now I've stopped. I said in an earlier post how detached is felt from it all- not any more. Literally since the day after I finished work I've gone into meltdown mode. I think I'm one of those people who is fine when I'm just keeping on going and keeping busy and not thinking about it, then as soon as I stop- wham. i need to stop obsessively googling- I've never done it before on 2ww so don't know why I'm doing it now- that's not helping! Husband is now off for a few days too thank goodness.
A x


----------



## Hope11978

Angeldelight - Hi sorry to hear u are struggling at the moment, all the medication doesn't help and the obvious worrying about the end result.  Glad your hubby is off with u now and hopefully u can plan to do some nice things to help take your mind off it all.. I know I won't but it might mean u won't have lots of time to Google!!  My OH tells me off for googling   Sending you lots of sticky vibes I really hope it all works out for u


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning lovely ladies. 

Thabks for all your messages yesterday. I got home and sat on sofa in a fair bit of pain from EC and then came across nauseous so went to bed and slept for 2 and a half hrs in the afternoon! I've woken up feeling much better thankfully! It's pretty unlike me to feel out of sorts but like I say that EC wasn't how I expected when I remember my first time! 

Nellie, so sorry to hear your news yesterday. It is so upsetting even if you think you are prepped for either result. Been thinking of you.  

Hi angedelight, so lovely for your friend, I love hearing good news for those of us that have to go through this horrendous journey. Now I really hope you can join your friend in celebrating another BFP, how lovely would that be for you both. 

Hi Lucy, as mentioned and as we seem to have come to know, clinics differ again. I have to take cyclogest up to 12 weeks if this works and my other dose in the evenings up to the same time so double the dosage! But then I have progestrogene issues and m/c history. Oh, no more strange dreams last night, yes as of one EC wasn't enough I dream about it 3 times too. Blaming those awful drugs! Xx

Hi lolista and thanks, pleased with my 6 as good numbers for me, just hope they have done their thing overnight. Hope you are well. Xx

Hi msgnomer, it was your friend who had EC yesterday too wasn't it?? How was she? They said I would have a light sedation but I wonder if I had any at all! But as you say, recovery and getting out of the clinic was quick! How's things with you? Xx

Hi Sarah, yes definitely tell them to give you more sedation. The only thing that got me through it was my usual mantra of telling myself it will be ten times worse in labour If  I get there! Obviously no clue what labour is like but imagining it's worse that the short pain of EC! I'm sure your stimms are doing fab, not long until scan! Enjoy your prawns today! Xx

Hi mcstamp, oooh I'm so jealous of your lovely run yesterday. I miss it but couldn't run if I tried at the moment. Keep up the runs on my behalf please! Hehe! I think running is amazing for mind and body to get you back to feeling a little better after a cycle. Aww sorry you had to hear news of neighbours wife. When I early m/c last year, the first day I went back to work a colleague bought her new born in, that caused me to take to the toilets with tears. It's always at the most inappropriate moments too when our emotions are high. Take care. Xx

Read along a bit yesterday and you ladies for scans seem to be doing well. Don't be disheartened by follie numbers, I didn't think I was going into EC with many but they got something plus that's why they monitor you so they can take you in at the right time. Easy  to say but I like to believe worrying never does anyone any good, keep positive ladies. 

Will be waiting on my phone call today, Eeek so will update you all Later xx


----------



## Hope11978

Beccabo - fx for your call today hope you don't have to wait too long for your call x


----------



## Lolisita

Morning everyone!

Beccaboo - Good luck for your call   let us know xx


----------



## Lucy101

Good luck beccaboo with your phone call, fingers crossed for good news. Take it easy today and rest lots xxx


----------



## lilo

Good luck Beccaboo. Thinking of you. I've just had my second cetrotide injection. Hate that more than the merional. x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello all, phone call received and we have ended up with 3 fertilised. They were able to inject 4 out of my 6 eggs, 3 went on to fertilise. So we in on Saturday for et, unless the embryologist calls Saturday morning and decide to take it to 5 day depending on how they look, which will be Monday. Xx


----------



## lilo

That's great news Beccaboo. x


----------



## Lucy101

Congratulations beccaboo how exciting!! Such a relief to get that call   Xx


----------



## Lucy101

Angedelight - I hope you are having a better day today, thinking of you xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Thanks Lucy and lilo. Yes such a relief! I had 3 fertilised on my last fresh so maybe 3 is my lucky number, plus with this being my 3rd time lucky I'm hoping! Xx


----------



## Lolisita

Lilo- I know how u feel, I hated cetrotide injections, not pleasant xx

Beccaboo - Woohoo that's great news   xx

Girls I got a question. Now that I am in between treatments, we would like to try naturally. So my AF came spot on time. What about ovulation? Do you girls think my cycle will be all over the place this month after all the drugs or does it go back to normal... Started testing ovulation last night no LH surge yet... xx


----------



## Angedelight

Excellent news Beccaboo!
Thanks Lucy- productive day planned so no time to think/Google! Just having a (decaf) coffee and a read first!
Lolisita- it's always good to think you are doing something positive- maybe just try and have regular sex over that time when you think you should ovulate  and make it about enjoying it, because let's face it, in this game it becomes a bit mechanical!!. My cycle has always gone a bit to pot after treatments- not sure how it is for everyone else. Hope you're ok. 
Hope everyone is doing well.
A x


----------



## lilo

Lolisita - I can only speak from my experience but having IUI before helped regulate my cycle and I actually fell pregnant naturally on the first cycle following a failed IUI. Unfortunately I miscarried but my point is that I did actually conceive, having never before or since on my own. My consultant at the time seemed to think it was aided by all of the drugs from the cycle before. I don't want to give you any false hope because, as I say, it has never happened before or after but I just wanted to highlight that my cycle was as it should have been. xxxx


----------



## Lucy101

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0
Some interesting reading I came across for whatever stage you at &#128522; Xx


----------



## Hope11978

Beccaboo - congrats, great news.  What's your plan? One or two transferred? X

Lucy - great link.. I will hopefully be able to refer to that in the next couple of weeks fx thanks for posting  

Lolista - Hey Lolista,  hope u are doing OK?  my first month after BFN I ovulate on time and period as on time after that my cycle was all over the place.  I think like angeldelight says just try and relax and have regular sex.  It''s worth a try.. FX x


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Congratulations Beccaboo, that's a really good number.  Will they put back in 1 or 2 do you know?

Angedelight - Hope you are feeling better today.

Lollista - Mine went back to normal straight away last time.  I have heard that its quite common to fall pregnant after a failed IVF attempt as the drugs are still in your system.

Nellie -  How are you feeling today?

Hope everyone else is ok.

AFM - Can't believe I actually test tomorrow morning, am absolutely petrified, want to end this limbo feeling but also don't want to burst the bubble if its a BFN.  Hopefully at least one of these three little embies has implanted. xx


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Great news, *Beccaboo*! 

*Lolista*, it's got to be worth a go. I am in a little ******** group from my clinic and we've had a couple of natural pregnancies after failed IVF cycles, so it's definitely possible. Gotta be worth having some fun and hopefully increasing your chances of a natural pregnancy. FWIW my cycles have been going like clockwork since I've been doing IVF, so I actually think I'll have more chance. I guess it depends from person to person.


----------



## londonhels

Nervous for you NatP! Will be sending good vibes tomorrow. What day past ET are you? Have you had any symptoms?
Xx


----------



## NatParnell

Thanks Londonhels.  I'm 12 days past 3d transfer.  I've had quite a few cramps and twinges on and off since ET and this week I've had quite a bit of lower back pain.  This could all be related to the Cyclogest though or indeed AF arriving.  How are you doing? x


----------



## Lolisita

Angedelight - Yes that's an idea to have lots of sex   you are right it can become a bit mechanical, as all you do is think about it, doesn't create very sexy mood lol xx

Lilo - Oh that's good to know. It would make sence that all the drugs we are taking could have an effect on our bodies. Gives me hope xx  

Hope - I guess the treatment affects everyone completely different, thanks for sharing xx 

NatParnell - That would be a dream come true if that would happen to me as I had natural pregnancies in the past. 
I am keeping my fingers crossed for you, well dome for staying inside the  PUPO bubble xx 

Ms Gnomer - Thank u hun. Really trying to think positive about it,that gives me hope. Will be attacking hubby tonight   xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Lolista, I too know of two ladies that are now currently pregnant, naturally after unsuccessful IVF attempts. Make the most of all the sexy time before you start cycling again as you never know, a miracle pregnancy would be lovely! Xx

Hi Nat, my consultant said I could have two put back, he did say the embryologist might suggest just one but if we want 2 we can push for it and the consultant will back us up. I've been unsure about 2 but we've decided on it I think, just to increase chances. Ooh loads of good luck for tomorrow. Did you take the day off work for testing? Xx

Msgnomer, thanks, breathe a sigh of relief I've got here, now for transfer milestone then joining you ladies on 2ww hopefully! Xx

Hi hope, as mentioned to Nat, the plan is two! Eeek! How are you? Xx

Lucy, thanks for the link. Xx

Hi angedelight, glad you have a productive day planned, keeps you away from the Google monster!


----------



## NatParnell

Beccaboo - I would go for 2, it increases your chances of success.  Both me and DH have the day off tomorrow yes, my mind is racing though with all the different outcomes.  I still think its a day early to be testing to be honest as it will only be 13 days but that is what they have said so I guess they know what they are doing. xx


----------



## Lolisita

Beccaboo  - Oh my goodness, natural pregnancy would be a miracle! It doesn't hurt trying and sexy times are always good   All I need now is a positive LH surge! Xx


----------



## Lolisita

Beccaboo - That's great that you have a choice. I never had a choice, I could only transfer one and wanted one. 
This time tho if I could decide I would go for 2 to increase the chances. Xx


----------



## londonhels

《3dp5dt》

NatP -I'm so impressed you managed to wait this long. I started my period 11 days after my 3dt last time so I never got to reach my test date. I reckon 16 days past ovulation should be fine to test (people who are trying naturally would be late for their period by then)- and the docs know best as they say. Crossing my fingers for you.

I'm having a bit of an emotional day. My mum passed away four months ago and cos its mothers day this weekend I am feeling pretty teary missing her. I wish she could have seen me get pregnant, she said a few days before she died that we'd have three children! Don't know if it was the drugs talking but hoping she's keeping an eye on us so that we can make a start on the first of those three . This wait is truly terrible. Why can't they just give us all a blood test five days in?  In the US they seem to do that so they don't have to wait so long. Urgh sorry for depressing post. Nothing to report other than minor minor cramping but essentially nothing xx


----------



## NatParnell

Londonhels - I know what you mean completely.  My Mum died January last year and although I have been through one Mother's Day without her, I am not looking forward to this one either.  I have really missed her through this as she would have been there and helped me so much.  Love to you. xx


----------



## Lolisita

Londonhels -  Oh huni. I am so sorry for your lose   I can't even imagine how hard it is for you. Your mum is definitely watching over you, your guarding angel xx fx you'll get your BFP x


----------



## Lucy101

Londonhels and Nat - thinking of you both. I lost my mum when I was 20, I try and avoid all the Mother's Day things in the shops etc. I was thinking about it being so close to when we all test and how it could be positive for a change. I will think of both of you Sunday, it's such a hard process I have thought a few times how much I would love to of had my mums support through this. I hope your mum is right Londonhels and good luck Nat for tomorrow. 
XXXX

Ps I would pay for that blood test myself, shame they do not offer it xx


----------



## gymrunner

Hi all

Londonhels, thinking of you xx

Natparnell, good luck tomorrow xx

Beccaboo, that's great news!!

Hugs to everyone else I've not mentioned, on my phone again which makes it difficult to do many personals as my memory is shot!

Ec for me tomorrow. Absolutely petrified they won't get any eggs. Had a meltdown last night and told oh to  which I've never done in the 14 years we've been together. Really hope this works. I really can't imagine going through this again.


----------



## londonhels

Thanks guys x Onto more positive thoughts x


----------



## Tashap

Afternoon xxx 

gymrunner - GL for tomorrow, what time are you going in? I will be thinking of you xx 

lucy, Londonhels and Nat: Ladies, I am sorry Sunday will be hard for you, I know you have some wonderful women looking down on you. I hope next year you will have you own LO to celebrate with on mothers day xxx 

Lolisita - How exciting, "normal" sexy time - I think I have forgotten that. I too have heard of post IVF natural BFP's. xx

NatParnell - Good luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you xx

Beccaboo - That is great, yay to 3 being your luckily number. I would also go with 2, actually id go all American and have all of them but you know xx  

Just a quick one for me as I am running into a meeting. Back to clinic tomorrow for my 4th stims scan - I really hope we are up to size and I can have EC on Monday, what size will they need to be? on Wednesday most were 10's with 2 at 14. also my linning was 7.8m, is that okay - they didn't say much 

anyone I have missed, sorry but you are in my thoughts xx


----------



## heatherfinn

Tashap - mine were mostly 10-14 and two over 18mm on the equivalent Wednesday, and they made me keep on stimming till the following Monday. It just depends how quickly they grow in the final few days. I think every clinic is different but at mine they like to see 3 follicles at or over 18mm before they trigger.


----------



## Hope11978

Nat parnell - good luck for tomorrow really hope you get a bfp  

Beccaboo - if we manage to get 2 embies we will go with 2 also. How are u today afer ec yester day? . Yes I'm OK bit worried about scan tomorrow as only 3 follies on weds. I've been eating lots of protein and hot water bottles in eve not sure how much it will of helped but I'll try anything!! 

Sarahsuperdork - Hi Sarah not too long now to your scan   bet it can't come soon enough?! Hope u are feeling ok on the stimms? I've got my scan tomorrow and hoping the 3 follies are similar on size fx x


----------



## gymrunner

Thanks Tashap. My appt is 7.45 so nice and early and no waiting around which would've driven me crazy! 😊😊


----------



## LuckyPea

Do you mind if I join the group?

I am on Short protocol starting Stims tomorrow and flying out to Prague for EC and ET on the 14th March, this is our 5th cycle... hoping for 5th time lucky!! 

xxx


----------



## lolly1121

Welcome Lucky pea, I'm quite new on here also it's nice to have a soundin board for everything going on. Good luck with starting stims.

Gymrunner- good luck for morning hope you get a good result.

Tashap- Im in same boat pretty much I'm there first thing for a scan hopefully get the go ahead for collection on Monday. They said to me they would like my lead follicle to be at least 17' and another 2 above 15. Fingers crossed for both of us.

Also to anyone else I've missed can't go back on my phone. Good luck and lots of love 🍀 xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hope - You're right, can't come soon enough, I feel like my ovaries are about to explode and I still have another day to go! Good luck for your scan tomorrow. 

Beccaboo - So glad you have three lovely embryos now, fantastic news. Hope they keep growing nice and strong over the next few days.

Tashap - I remember on my previous cycle I had one lead follicle at 14 or 15mm and my clinic said to stimm one more day and then trigger. I never had any other scans; I guess they knew what they were doing because I got 11 eggs at EC on that go. Good luck for your scan tomorrow, I'm hoping to join you on Mon!

gymrunner - I'm sure DH understands, this is such a stressful process and it's hard to be 'normal' with all these hormones zipping around inside as well. Wishing you lots of luck for a successful EC tomorrow. 

I'm so sorry to you ladies who have lost your mums  I hope Sunday isn't too painful for you.

Good luck testing tomorrow NatP.

Hi and welcome LuckyPea, good luck with your cycle. 

Hope everyone is well. Two more days at work to go, EC is looming and I'm getting more worried!


----------



## Lolisita

Tashap- I know right, me too...That's great to hear, keeping me motivated   
I think follies need to be about 18mm to be ready for collection. You still got time for them to grow. Hope the scan goes wellXx

Welcome Luckypea  

Sarahsuperdork - I know that heavy feeling, u will felt such a relief after EC   xx


----------



## lilo

Just a quickie to wish Nat loads of luck for your test and gymrunner for your collection. Tashap - hope your scan goes well and that you are ready for collection on Monday. Will catch up with the rest of you lovely ladies later. X


----------



## Tashap

Another quick one before I head to clinic will do more later x 

Gymrunner - good luck this morning, thinking of you xx

Nat -  also thinking of you, xx

Welcome Lucky Pea


----------



## sara2016

Good luck girls thinking of you all xx


----------



## Hope11978

Morning everyone

Nat - good luck for your test.. everything crossed x

Gym runner - good luck for EC I hope all goes well. U have similar numbers to me so I know how difficult it is.  Sending u positive vibes   x

Good luck to everyone having app and scans today x

Afm - waiting anxiously for 830am appointment, traffic was clear today so sitting and waiting patiently... not   will post again later today and catch up on everyone's news xxx


----------



## Lucy101

Lolly and tashap good luck with your scans today,apparently they grow 2mm a day so you should be go go go! Fingers crossed for you today so you can enjoy your weekends ready for EC mon. 

Gymrunner- good luck this morning with EC xx

Hello luckypea!! Xxx

Nat- thinking of you this morning, really hoping its good news ( feeling nervous for you)  Xxx

Beccaboo - sending positive vibes to your growing embies xx

Hi sarah hope you are doing ok xx

Londonhels- I hope you have a better day today, thinking of repainting my nails orange. Brightening things up a bit. This waiting game is tricky isn't it.

Good luck hope xx

Thinking of bringing back some Orangeness to these pages  . Good luck with everything everyone and happy Friday!!!!
Xxxx


----------



## lilo

Sorry Hope. Good luck for your scan this morning too. X


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Nat, thinking of you this morning and wishing you all the luck in the world. xx

Lolly. Tashap and Hope, good luck with the scan today. Hoping for some good follie growth for you all.

Hi Gymrunner, thinking of you this morning, hope your EC goes well and a nice number of eggs. 

Hi everyone else, Im back at work today unfortunately and need to catch up!  I will keep doing a sneaky check in today on your news. 
xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi all,

I'm afraid it's a bfn from me. Absolutely devastated as no sign of AF so thought we were ok. X


----------



## lilo

Oh Nat. I am so, so sorry. I thought you were on to a sure thing with three put back. Sending you lots of love and hugs. xxx


----------



## Lucy101

Dear Nat- sending you so much love, I am writing with tears in my eyes...I really thought this was it for you. I hope you have OH with you today and are well supported. Take care and I hope you get all the answers and support you need over the coming days xxx


----------



## Lucy101

The reality is setting in now, everyday I try and stay really positive but everyday I get a bit more nervous. Trying not to think about it while constantly thinking about it is so exhausting. How are my 2ww buddies getting on? Xx

Off for a long walk in the sunshine and then lots of gardening and distraction for the weekend - no heavy lifting don't worry.  The temptation to test early is killing me 

Xxx


----------



## lilo

When is your test date Lucy? x


----------



## Beccaboo

Oh Nat, I am so sorry for you. Big hugs and take the time out today and over the weekend. Know we are here for you to support you if you need to chat.  

Lucy, enjoy your day in the sunshine, sending you lots of orange love, as you say we definitely need some. Its such an anxious time where we near test dates but sending you lots of positive vibes. xx


----------



## Lucy101

Thanks beccaboo 😘 Xx

Lilo- officially Tuesday but I think I'll test Monday as I start work later and gives me time to prepare myself. Although I joke that 8 is my luck number so maybe I should wait Until the 8th xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm so sorry Nat


----------



## lilo

Not long then Lucy. Hang in there. x


----------



## sara2016

So sorry Nat sending big hugs and thinking of you x


----------



## londonhels

《4dp5dt》

I'm so sorry Nat. I hope you can have a peaceful day and enjoy some wine with your other half and try to recoup.    I was sitting on the bus and literally praying it would be good news when I opened this window on my phone. We really need some good luck around here x

I hope your egg collections and scans all went well today.

I'm feeling bit happier today. Still no symptoms as usual! Gonna go and take dog out for a nice walk in the sun x x


----------



## Tashap

Hope11978 - Sorry I missed you off this morning, how was your scan? xx

Lucy101 - I agree with you, we need some more orange. How is this for a dragons den idea; orange pregnancy tests. I think we would make a fortune. Enjoy your walk in the sun. Exciting for you testing on Monday xx

Beccaboo - I hope you have a good day back at work, take it slowly and rest when you need too. Is it tomorrow for transfer? xx 

NatParnell - Oh darling I am so sorry. Sending you lots of love xx 

londonhels - Glad you are feeling better today, I hope you have a lovely time out in the sun xx 

AFM: The scan was delayed, and then they couldn't find my ovaries because I needed a wee ( yup because they were running late!) so after a wee and much probing all confirmed. Two more days of menopur, trigger Sunday and Egg Collection on Tuesday  I'm so pleased  it felt such a long time to get to here. My lining is 11mm, they seemed pleased with that. I am going to take all of next week off as sick leave, and will spend Monday with my best friend doing lovely things ( okay so eating and shopping but I feel a treat is in order) 

Hope everyone else is okay, enjoy the sunshine xxx


----------



## Ms Gnomer

So sorry to read your news, *NatP*. Have your clinic been supportive? Thinking of you. x

Welcome to *Lucky Pea*.

I'm just popping in quicklly, as my BiL is arriving later today and I'm running around like mad, cleaning and tidying. I'm absolutely shattered and feel really sick, so have taken a break to eat some lovely soup and fresh ciabatta. I feel like this past week since EC has been a whirlwind!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello Tashap, I'm pleased your scan went well and that you are on for EC next week. Yes you are right, it really does feel like you are getting somewhere when you have EC. 
I recommend taking the time off, I was pleased I had the day off after EC but tbh, I could have done with today off too. I felt I needed to catch up with work as I have Monday off and next week is my last week of work before a weeks holiday and I didn't want the stress of fitted in loads of work stuff next week.
I am booked in for ET tomorrow, unless they call me first thing to take it to 5dt being Monday. xx

Londonhels, you are so right, with us all understanding how hard this journey is we just want it to work for everyone on here and its so sad when it doesn't. I am glad you are feeling ok and enjoyed your walk outside. xx

Sarah, Good luck for your scan tomorrow. I hope they give you the news that you can trigger and can get to EC next week too, plus I hope you get lots of sedation! Apparently when I text my friend to tell her I was awake through it and it was painful, she had the same experience and told me they gave her gas and air, I never realised that was on offer otherwise I would have had some!

Hi Nellie, still thinking of you. I hope you have something nice planned for the weekend.

MsGnomer, I was saying the same to my DH, this week has been really strange, full of exciting but anxious times and I've just been so out of my usual routine. Soup sounds lovely for this chilly weather. 

Thinking of you all today, whatever stages you are at. 

xx


----------



## lolly1121

So sorry to hear your news Nat, look after yourself 😥

Tashap that's great news you have collection on Tuesday. 👍

Just in the car on the way home from Sheffield, my scan went well I have my collection 12:30 on Monday 😁 I'm so happy but also 💩 myself. I'm such a baby.
Only two more nights of injections and my surrogates lining is good so fingers crossed xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Lolly, that's great news and Good Luck for Monday. Are you having general or local anesthetic for EC? I'm sure you will be fine. If you have local sedation then I think clinics will usually give you enough to be out of it and hope I haven't worried any of you from my experience this week.


----------



## lolly1121

Thanks Beccaboo I get an anal suppository and two temazepan that's it? I'm not sure if that's a good thing or bad. I would of preferred being knocked out but they don't do generals at my clinic 😳 xx


----------



## gymrunner

Hi all

Lolly and Tashap, great news on ec being soon

Natparnell, so, so sorry xxxx I hope you're being kind to yourself xx

Afm, ec was today, they got 5 eggs so waiting now till Sunday to find out how many fertilise. 

Sending orange vibes and hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## carrie r

Hi ladies,  can i join u?.. Im on for 3dt et tomorrow!  Its been 2 years since my last et which ended in mc at 6 wks.  Baby dust to u all... And as many hopes,  prayers,  things crossed as ucan please formy tiny dancers tomorrow.  Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Lolly, I had two suppository too , they should help with pain relief and I had one diazepam. The recovery after EC is quicker if you aren't knocked out at least! xx

Hi Gymrunner, well done you with 5 eggs. FX for your call on Sunday. I hope you are feeling okay and rest up over the weekend. xx

Hi Carrie, I am booked in for a 3dt tomorrow too unless they decide to take it to Monday. Same for me also that last years ET ended up a m/c around the same time. FX we both have some good luck on this round.  

xx


----------



## Hope11978

Nat - so sorry to read your news Nat, I hope you have DH/family around you today and the weekend, this journey is incredibly hard, thinking of you x

Gymrunner - Congrats on 5 eggs and FX for your call on Sunday. Can I ask how many follies you had at EC? I'm sure you had 3? What size where they at your last scan? I will put my news at bottom of page from my scan today but I'm sure I have similar numbers to you and we need to make a decision Monday whether we go ahead for EC Weds or cancel x

Sarahsuperdork - Scan tomorrow  good luck hope you have a nice number of follies x

Gymrunner - Congrats on 5 eggs and FX for your call on Sunday. Hope you feel ok after EC? Can I ask how many follies you had at EC? I'm sure you had 3? What size where they at your last scan? I will put my news at bottom of page from my scan today but I'm sure I have similar numbers to you and we need to make a decision Monday whether we go ahead for EC Weds or cancel x

Sarahsuperdork - Scan tomorrow  good luck hope you have a nice number of follies x

Beccaboo - Good luck for ET tomorrow x

Lucy - Good luck for Monday, it really is so hard on the 2WW, hope you manage to keep busy x

Carrie - Welcome and good luck for ET tomorrow x

Lucky Pea- Hi and welcome, good luck with your cycle x

Lilo / Sara 2016 - How are things with both of you today?x

Tashap - Glad your scan went well and you are on for EC Tuesday  x

Nellie - Hi Nellie, I hope you are ok, thinking of you x

Lolly - Good news that you have EC for Monday  x

Londonhels - hope you have had a better day today? x

Ms Gnomer - Hope you feel a bit better from all the rushing around? Enjoy your weekend x

AFM - sorry for such a long post!! so I had my scan this morning due to stimm until Monday and EC Weds. We only have 3 follies on right side 16,13 & 10. The 10 hasn't increased in size since my last scan Weds so that one is now out the picture. My left ovary has a cyst in it and no follies. So I only have 2 follies. I explained our concerns of going ahead with EC with so few follies. This is an NHS funding cycle so if we abandoned we would get another shot, however I have now tried SP (one egg collected) and LP and results are very similar so I'm not sure what they could change next time?? I'm already on 450 stimms so no movement there. I asked about converting to IUI but she says the success rates are very poor. So I am back Monday for another scan and blood test. She will call me in the afternoon to let me know my levels and then we need to make a decision. My consultant is currently in the Seychelles!!! So I am unable to speak to them for advise, the nurse did say she will speak to the consultant who is due to do my EC for their opinion prior to my call. Does anyone have any feedback or been in a similar situation? So unsure of what to do  
any advice etc would be much appreciated?

Sorry if I have missed anyone I scrolled back as far as this morning, I hope you all have lovely weekends.

Lots of love and lots of orange baby dust http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/fairydust.gif xxx


----------



## gymrunner

Hi Hope, I had 3 follicles with as possible fourth. They were 23, two @ 20 and then the fourth at 11 (I think). They must have found another one tucked away somewhere. 
Your decision sounds really hard hun. whatever you decide, you'll make your decision based on what you feel is right at the time and that's all you can do. 

Sorry if that doesn't sound right, still a bit spaced out from anaesthetic xxxx

Also, mine grew loads in the last two days so still plenty of time for yours to grow xx


----------



## Rachdav

Hi ladies!

Sorry for the absence again......we still haven't got internet going properly yet in our new house - very frustrating! You don't realise how much you rely on it till its not there!
So sorry there has been a few BFN's on here.....I feel for you all....I really can't imagine how devastating it is. Thinking o you all.

Gymrunner........Glad your EC went ok today....i had mine too today so we're EC buddies! Hope you're feeling ok....I'm now tucked up on the sofa with my dressing gown!

The 2ww must feel like the longest time of your life...hope all you ladies waiting are managing to fill your time ok......Its emotionally draining all this isn't it!!

I had EC today......after only having 1 big enough follie on Monday, they managed to get 14 eggs! I really can't believe how much they have grown in a few days. For all you ladies worrying you don't have enough....don'y give up hope...they can grow fast! no wonder i was feeling bloated. Also, they're happy to go ahead with fresh ET on wednesday, so they won't have to freeze them all after all. What a blooming rollercoaster! I daren't feel happy about getting 14 eggs in case they ring and say none fertilised! eeeeek! I think i was lucky wth EC, i don't remember a thing! its a little uncomfy now, but not too bad. 

I'm thinking of you all ladies.......surely we're due a few more BFP's by now aren't we?

Oh....i freaked out at my appointment today as my orange nail polish was chipped on my toes....so i obviously took that as a bad sign(!) How ridiculous!!!!!

Hope you all have a lovely Friday evening. lots of hugs  to everyone.

xx


----------



## lilo

Hi ladies,

Seems like there's been lots going on today

Nat - Thinking of you and hope you are ok and have someone looking after you tonight 

Sarah - hi my little stimming buddy. Just want to wish you loads of luck for your scan tomorrow. 

Londonhels - glad you are feeling a bit brighter today. This journey really does mess around with our emotions. 

Tashap - great news that you have the go ahead for egg collection on Tuesday. 

Lucky pea and Carrie  - welcome. The ladies on here are all so friendly and supportive so if you've any questions then ask away as someone may be able to help

Ms Gnomer - nice to hear from you. One week to go!!!

Beccaboo - good luck for et tomorrow. Sending you lots of sticky vibes 

Lolly - yay for collection on Monday. It will be here before you know it 

Gymrunner - great news. Five eggs is fab. Fingers crossed for your call over the weekend 

Hope - I think my situation will mirror yours come Monday when I have my next scan but just wanted to wish your follies some speedy growth over the weekend. I have made the decision to go ahead with a low  number as I have always been slow to respond and produce very few follies. Am also on the highest dose. Good luck with whatever you decide.

Rachdav - congrats on egg collection today. Your experience has given me a little more hope. Can't believe you only had one follie on Monday and yet they collected 14 eggs today. That's an amazing amount. So, so pleased for you. Fingers crossed for your call too. 

Afm - nothing really to report. Still stimming and feeling really tired. Not sure if this is a side effect of the medication. Also hating the cetrotide. Came up in a huge bump this morning and itched like crazy for a couple of hours. The things we have to go through. Feeling encouraged by Rachdav's news. There's hope for my follies yet. 

Hope you all have a relaxing night and a good weekend. X


----------



## Bridgetk10

Evening Ladies

Natparnell huge huge    Thinking of you

Nellie I haven't been on for a few days so huge huge   And thinking of you too

Gym runner well done on the 5 eggs rest up

Tashap sending those little follies growing vibes

Lolly fingers crossed for EC Monday

Carrie Welcome and hope you 3dt goes well tomorrow

Lucky pea welcome

Hope it's a tough decision. I am sending extra growing vibes to your follies

Rachdav 14 eggs is a great number well done, keep your fluids up and rest. Hope the Internet gets sorted quickly

LILO sending growing vibes, I didn't like the cetrotide either 

Love to anyone I missed

AFM I have been having a couple of days away from ff. I went back to work on Thursday following a 5dt on Wednesday. As a teacher I can't take much time off but to be honest I would just send myself scatty at home so I am probably best off at work but I am doing everything I can to keep my stress levels lower. We got two Frosties in the end all 6 embryos made it through but three were not freezing quality so I have a 5bb on board and a 4bb and 3+ frozen. 

Lo


----------



## mcstamp

Another busy day !  Its lovely to see so many of you progressing and despite all the worries it seems that on the whole follies are growing and eggs are fertilising!  I think you must all be deserving of a great big load of spoiling and a lot of lucky orange, you are all doing so well.  
I went to find the orange banner but got side tracked by 'happy sperm', so please have these instead! 

Nat- Gutted for you and your DH and hope that you have looked after each other today.  You have done everything right and stayed positive throughout this whole difficult process.  The lack of AF feels cruel- I know, as I've never had one on any of my cycles and you can't help but feel more confident when it doesn't show.  Take care x 

Beccaboo- So pleased with your fertilisation news and wishing you luck for your transfer tomorrow or your phone call!  You've been on this board from the start and its great that its your turn now  

Bridget- great news and frosties too !  Hope school goes ok and the kids are good to you !

For those not having appointments this weekend I hope you have something lovely planned in the snow or the sunshine x


----------



## lilo

Bridget that's great news. Keeping absolutely everything crossed for you. X


----------



## kipperfish

Hi All.

Just wanted to say hi.  We're doing our first Mild IVF cycle at Create and are booked for egg collection this Sunday.  I'm due to take my Ovitrelle tonight, wish me luck please, I feel slightly nervous.  No reason specifically but have had mild period type pain today so makes me nervous to know if Ovitrelle will make things worse. The scan today said I had a great number of follicules so thats good and that my bloods are normal, not too high or low so thats also good. I just am a bit fearful of OHSS!  I guess we can always opt for frozen cycle if needed although we're currently planning a fresh.  Anyway, just wanted to check in and say hi, anyone else having EC soon?

x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi kipper, good luck for EC Sunday. I think you will find that we are all at different stages but some lovely ladies on here have planned ec's next week. Good luck with the trigger and the best bit you are injection free tomorrow! Yippee. Let us know how EC goes. Xx

Hi mcstamp, thanks lovely, I shall update you all tomorrow if I'm PUPO or waiting for Monday! I hope you have a nice weekend planned, up to anything nice? Did you book in a follow up with your clinic or you in no rush at the moment to do that? Xx

Hi Bridget, yay on getting to transfer, that's brilliant and with a good quality one too. Glad you have some Frosties on ice too! Hehe. Take it easy at work, which I'm
Sure you are. Look forward to joining you on 2ww soon! Xx

Hi lilo, thanks for sending sticky vibes.  glad you are well and I'm sure your follies are doing their thing. I think a lot of us have been worried about growing follies but hope that the ladies on here have reassured you that they do grow, sometimes steady but we get there in the end. Sending you growing vibes back. Xx

Rachdav, so sorry I didn't realise you were in for EC today too. Good job on the 14 eggs, wow. Good luck for your call, I'm sure you will be fine. I'm sure any orange is a good sign, My nails are painted orange too so sharing the orange luck with you. Xx

Hi hope, you have a full weekend yet for some more growing. I was worried about mine as my left side only had 1 decent size follie. They might keep you stimming for a little longer but you might find its a totally different picture at Monday's scan than today's. Try upping your protein over the weekend, it's worth a try. Xx


----------



## Lucy101

Good morning lovely ladies, I couldn't hold out.... I woke up at 0400 and did a test. I got a very faint bfp panicked woke the other half and after 10 mins of googling hcg and false positives and little sleep was at boots when the doors open for a digital! Bfp 1-2 weeks on the digital. I really really hope it's accurate and not false hope!!! 
I only took 5,000 iu of hcg so it should be long gone.....eeeeeeeeeeeek and breathe. 
Please please let this be right.

Happy weekend everyone 

XxxxxxxX


----------



## Rachdav

Lucy....thats amazing news! Congrats! I love that you did it at 4 o'clock in the morning! I can imagine myself doing something like that!! 
Really loving a fab bit of news on this board......hope everything runs smoothly for you.......make sure you rest and get DH to pamper you!!! yipppeeeeeee!!

I just got my call from the clinic......out of the 14 eggs, 12 fertilised! I'm really pleased! fingers crossed now they behave over the weekend and are good quality!! 

Happy weekend everyone xx


----------



## lilo

Lucy that's fantastic news. So pleased for you. 
Rachdav - More amazing news. Such a great fertilisation rate. Woo hoo!

It's about time we had some good news on this board. 

Sarah - thinking of you for your 1st stimming scan. X


----------



## Hope11978

Morning, just wanted to say thank you to everyone for your advise yesterday, it’s so lovely knowing that I have support from you all, thanks x

Gymrunner – Good luck for your call today x Thank you so much for your information yesterday, I know we are all different but helps knowing other peoples situations.  I hope you are feeling ok today and anaesthetic is out your system x

Sarahsuperdork – Hope your scan has gone well this morning, looking forward to reading your post later today  x 

Beccaboo – If your ET went ahead today, I hope it has all gone well? FX those embies snuggle in. Sending lots of sticky orange vibes.  My plan is lots of protein, we are having steak for dinner, eating lots of brazil nuts and maybe eggs or chicken for lunch x

Rachdav – 12 fertilised is great news, hoping they continue to do their thing FX x

Lucy – What great news, so so pleased for you.  You must both be so happy.  Really lovely to read some good news on here  x 

Carrie – Hope your ET has all gone well today, sticky orange vibes to you too x

Lilo – Thanks for your post, it’s quite difficult isn’t it when we don’t produce many follies or respond that well to the drugs.  Last time we did go ahead knowing there was a possibility of none or one egg but we just aren’t too sure this time.  We are going to wait for the scan Monday and the blood test result in the afternoon and take it from there.  I really hope you get good news Monday at your scan and have a nice number of follies and good sizes, enjoy your weekend  x

Bridget – Thanks Bridget, I hope you manage to relax over the weekend after a busy week x

Mcstamp – love the happy sperm  hope you are doing ok x

Kipper – Hi Kipper and welcome, we have been thinking about create if we have no luck.  I don’t really respond that well so think natural or mild may be the way to go.  Can I ask what made you go down the mild route?  I am looking forward to following your progress.  Good luck with EC tomorrow  x

Have a good Saturday xxx


----------



## Lucy101

Rachdav - yes, great news! Those are great numbers wishing you the best of luck! It was an impulsive moment I woke suddenly realising I totally forgot to do  my suppository last night ( we went out for dinner) and just had the urge to do the test... Half asleep, creases on my face I saw a faint line through squinty eyes Xx

lilo- thank you so much xx

Thanks hope xxx

Tashap- totally with you on the dragons den thing, I was thinking the other day we could do a whole range of fertility related trinkets! Xx

Gunrunner good luck for your call xx 

Loved the happy sperm too mcstamp!! 😊 
Xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi lucy, yay for the BFP on the test, that brilliant news. Lots of fx they stay snuggled up for 9 months. Made me smile on the 4am testing, I'm surprised you got back to sleep! Did you have 1 or 2 transferred, I can't remember. 

Hi Rachdav, brilliant news on the numbers fertilised, you must be pleased. Et for you next. 

Hi Sarah, how was the scan? 

Afm, I am now PUPO, officially on my 2ww with two top grade 8 cell embryos on board.  can't believe I'm here again and made it to this point. My test date is 15 days time so 18th March. Xx


----------



## Hope11978

Beccaboo - so pleased for you, 2 top grades is brilliant, hope u can take it easy the next 2wks. Are u just having a quiet day at home today? Xxx


----------



## mcstamp

Whoop Whoop Lucy, what wonderful news. Look after yourself now and milk it! 
I wonder do you need to add leaving progesterone pessaries in random places to the BFP symptoms list?

Beccaboo- What great news.  You got 2 back !  I hope you also milk it and get your feet up for a little bit!

I'm still waiting to get my follow up appointment (they are terribly slow at booking them in) but hopefully I will see someone in the next 6 weeks or so.  But I've more or less decided to wait until the school summer holidays for a FET, unless they suggest unmedicated.  We are super busy now trying to get the kitchen and bathroom fitted in time for Easter- we have been without a functioning kitchen for 6 months, so I really cannot wait to finally have it back and say goodbye to the slow cooker and hello to my bake off oven!!  

Love to all x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi hope, thanks. I plan on chilling out rest of weekend plus I have Monday off work which I'd taken incase transfer was that day, so yay to a long weekend. I'm back at work for 4 days next week then I have a week off work which is the last week of my 2ww. All the best for you on Monday now and let's get you to this stage too.  

Hi mcstamp, I know, 2! I was very unsure about two but we want this work and hope it will help with our chances. My third embryo will be taken to blastocyst and then they will check if it's good to freeze. Defo feet up! Hehe. I was the same after my fresh and before my FET last year, although I pretty much went straight into my FET I was on a mission to get parts of my house done. Be lovely for you to get your kitchen back to normal, and how nice, new oven! Whoop! Xx


----------



## lilo

More great news Beccaboo. Got everything crossed for your little embies to stick. X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi everyone, quickie from me because I'm at work but I will check in with you all properly this evening. 

7 days of stimms now, scan went well this morning - consultant measured the 4 largest follicles on both sides and they range from 19.4 to 13.3. Lining is 11.7 and looking good. Dropped stimms dose tonight to 150 and trigger tomorrow ready for EC on Tuesday!


----------



## lilo

Wow Sarah. That's amazing seeing that we started stimming on the same day. Hope mine are ready by Monday but I have a feeling they won't be 😬 X


----------



## gymrunner

Hello all,

finally on the mac so can scroll back and do lots of personals!

*Bridget* - great news on your embies 

*Kipper*- hello, this is a really lovely site with so much support. Hope EC tomorrow goes well x

*Lucy*- huge congrats!! SO, so, so nice to hear some positive news 

*Hope* - glad I helped, keep strong, still plenty of time for those little follies to grow

*Rachdav* - great news on your fertilisation rate, thats brilliant!

*Beccaboo* - so pleased you're now in the 2ww, keep yourself busy but calm 

*Sarahsuperdork* - great news your follies are growing, good luck for EC Tuesday xx

AFM- my clinic call on day 2 so I'll get the call to say how many have fertilised tomorrow. I keep swinging from thinking "of course at least one of the 5 will have" to thinking "oh no, what if none do?!?". I'm also still feeling as though I'm on Space Mountain from the anaesthetic - keep laughing at the weirdest of things!!!
I was thinking earlier, I've used pretty much every method of getting drugs into my body - tablets, nasal spray, injections and now pessaries (they're a delight aren't they?!), I think the only method we don't use is body cream!

Huge hugs to everyone, sorry if I've missed anyone off the personals xxxxx


----------



## kipperfish

Hi.

Hope11... We decided to go down the Mild route for a number of reasons; I wanted to take the minimal amount of drugs whilst doing enough to (hopefully) make a difference.  It's just something we wanted to try first.  We did go for a conventional IVF consultation but the down regging, long time frame and extensive drug list made me want to try a different route, at least initially .  We haven't totally ruled out doing conventional, far from it, but I wanted to see how we got on with Mild.  Create (Wimbledon) have been absolutely brilliant this far but it's early days, my EC is tomorrow after 8 days of low dose GonalF. I did my Ovitrelle last night and I'm just having a very lazy day before tomorrow.

SarahSuper... We seem to be running to similar timing!  Good luck!

Gymnrunner... Thanks! Will report back.

Good luck and hello to everyone else! x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

kipper - Hi and welcome! Enjoy your lazy day before EC, I have similar plans.  I concur that long protocol is long after having done three weeks of downregging!

gymrunner - Fingers crossed for your fertilisation call tomorrow, I'm sure you'll have some good news on the way. 

lilo - Hope you are ready on Monday stimming buddy. This process feels so long!

mcstamp - Hope your get your follow up booked in soon. Sounds like you have a lot on at the moment with your kitchen etc.

Beccaboo - Roll on 18th March. 

Lucy - So glad to see your happy news, congratulations  amazing!

Hope - Wishing you lots of luck for your scan/blood test on Monday, hope you can have a relaxing day tomorrow beforehand as well.

Rachdav - Fantastic news on your fertilised eggs, sending lots of growing vibes their way. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well and enjoying the weekend. I'm now off work until 23rd March, so glad. Feeling very bloated and uncomfortable - when I told the consultant that today she told me it was a bit early, then realised why I felt that way when she scanned me! - looking forward to triggering tomorrow night. Is anyone else down for EC on Tuesday?


----------



## lilo

This is why I'm convinced nothing's happening. I don't feel bloated or uncomfortable at all 😢


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Don't worry lilo  I had none of these symptoms on my previous cycle and I had almost identical scan results at this point. No idea why I'm feeling it so much this time.


----------



## lilo

I have never responded well and am now getting slightly anxious for Monday. Fab news about your collection though Sarah. Got absolutely everything crossed for you. X


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Sarah, brilliant, you've done so well on stimms. Bet you are glad you have over two weeks off now. You can concentrate on this cycle and putting your feet up! Well feet up as much as you can with little A! Good luck for EC next week. 

Hi lilo, dont worry, I had no bloating and was symptom free the whole time I was DR and stimms. I'm also not the best responder but still got eggs. Xx

Hi kipper, hope you have enjoyed your lazy day and all the best for EC tomorrow. Xx

Hi gymrunner, I really hope your call tomorrow is good news. I'm sure you will have some good ones to use and you soon be at ET and join me on the 2ww. I know, the amount of meds is insane! Xx

Hope you are all having lovely Saturday's. Xx


----------



## lilo

Thanks Beccaboo. The only thing I feel is tired. Not sure if that's common with merinonal? I guess only time will tell. Roll on Monday. Good luck for tomorrow gymrunner. X


----------



## londonhels

Lilo don't worry I felt v bloated on first (not very successful) sTim round and this time felt hardly anything and got nine follicles. Doesn't seem to correlate so don't put too much thought into it x

LUCY!!! SO happy for you.  I was beginning to think ivf just doesn't work.  What dpt were you? Xxx

I stupidly peed on a stick today at 6dp5dt and it was bfn.  Made me lose hope! X


----------



## Lucy101

Hi Londonhels- thank you so much ( just hope it's a true bfp) I won't truly believe it until the hospital prove it!!
I had my  ET the sat before you so I think that makes it 8dpt. Please don't loose hope yet try again in a few more days    Xxx

Just the 1 transferred xx


----------



## Beccaboo

hi all, I hope you are having lovely Sundays so far and thinking of all you ladies that had said they had unfortunately lost their mums, thinking of you all today. Xx

Hi londonhels, I'd say 6dpt5dt is extremely early so don't lose hope in this yet. Remember there is a reason we are given otd's! This info here is copied from FF which might help, if hcg hasn't entered into your blood stream enough your poas won't pick it up.
5-Day Transfer
Days Past 
Transfer (DPT)  Embryo Development
One  The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
Two  The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Three  The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
Four  Implantation continues
Five  Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
Six  Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
Seven  Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Eight  Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Nine  Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


----------



## gymrunner

Morning all!
Thinking of you lovely ladies that will have a tough day today xx

I've had my call from the clinic, all 5 fertilised! Woohoo!!  
They're keeping them in a for a while longer in order to chose the best ones for transfer so I'll get another phone call tomorrow. 
Does anyone know, is there a chance none could make it any further and therefore we won't have any good enough to put back, it will we definitely have some now they've fertilised? xxx


----------



## Hope11978

Hi all just a quick one will do personals tonight. 

Thinking of those of you that will have a difficult time today  

Gym runner - that's great news   I'm not sure either regarding if u will still have 5 hopefully one of the others ladies will be along shortly to answer.

Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## Alex1979

gymrunner you will defiantly have some to put back, whether they do a grade 3 or 4 transfer on day 3 or a grade one on day 5, now they have all fertilised it doesn't matter how slow or fast they develop they will always put the best ones back. I had all 6 fertilise and after day 5 I had 2 grade 1's 2 grade 2's a grade 3 and a grade 4, so don't panic you will get some xx


----------



## gymrunner

Hi Alex, ah fab, thank for clearing that up! I can rest easy now and wait to get the call for transfer! xx


----------



## lilo

Great news Gymrunner. X


----------



## Beccaboo

That's fab news gymrunner, I reckon there will be some excellent quality graded embryos there with that fertilisation rate. Are you provisionally booked for transfer tomorrow or Tuesday? Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Amazing news gymrunner, you should have some lovely embryos to transfer soon!

Clinic just called with my EC instructions; I trigger at 10:10pm tonight and should be having EC at 9:10am on Tue. Eek! So nervous. They have lorazepam available if you need it but it's such a long round trip to the clinic and back to get some and since I didn't have anything for anxiety last time, I'm going to go without. So worried about the pain etc but I did find out that my last EC was done by a trainee so that might explain the experience!


----------



## lolly1121

That's great news gymrunner. Good luck for  transfer. 🍀

sarahsuperdork- I did my trigger last night and know what you mean about nerves, it's a relief ec Is here soon and happening but now I'm 💩 my pants haha.

Does anyone have any recommendations for implantation, obviously after the transfer its all down to my surrogate so I wanted to get her some food/ pamper bits. Any suggestions be great xx


----------



## lilo

Wow Sarah. Good luck. X


----------



## Beccaboo

Great news Sarah. I'm sure EC will be fine. Maybe they will give you a relaxant tablet when you get there. I had to be at my clinic an hour before and that's when I had my diazipam, although im not sure it worked on me! I'm guessing the clinic has your donors sperm sample ready and waiting? Xx

Hi lolly, good luck for tomorrow. I'm sure you will be fine too. Just out of interest, how many times have you met your surrogate, is it someone the clinic puts you in touch with and you get to know her? Do you go with her at transfer? Xx


----------



## gymrunner

Hi Beccaboo, yep, provisionally booked for tomorrow or Tuesday.  I can't tell you what a relief it is to get this far. I was convinced I had something wrong with my eggs (dh is the reason for icsi) but it would appear not. Just need to wait for Mother Nature to do her bit now  

Good luck Tuesday sarahsuperdork  xx

Good luck also Lucy, is your ec Tuesday too? xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good luck tomorrow lolly! You'll be ok, fingers crossed for lots of lovely eggs. Selenium is good for lining, so maybe brazil nuts? Chocolate ones are especially good. 

I went back through the archives this afternoon to look at the first cycle buddies I was a part of and I triggered at the exact same time for my previous cycle too, which makes me feel more confident.


----------



## lolly1121

Ok I will be stocking up on Brazil nuts for her then 😁

Becca I met my surrogate on a private ******** group, we started talking last August an have been getting to know each other since, she has three children and is married so we have had family days out together, meals etc, she lives four hours away from us as we didn't want someone to close by so we have agreed we meet once a month and when pregnant we go to all scans and I'm her birthing partner. She s an amazing lady. I am also there for the embryo transfer can't wait xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi gymrunner, yep that's how I felt, a relief to get to et. I know there is still a long way to go but at least all the stress of EC is taken out of the equation! Just so pleased for you after your mix up with the meds and you'll soon be PUPO too.  

Hi Lucy, wI'll you have hcg bloods taken in addition to your poas? My clinic doesn't do bloods to get levels so I'm just poas all the way when it comes to it. Have you called the clinic yet to tell them your positive news? Xx

Hi Sarah, how strange is that, hope it's a great sign that you are in sync with your first cycle. Xx hope you looking forward to your time off, obviously other than EC and et what have you got planned? 

Hi Nellie, how's things, hope you are keeping well and you and DH have been looking after each other. Xx

Hi lollista, it's your follow up this week isn't it? Hope it helps and you can make some plans to start. Have you been up to anything nice? Xx

Hi Lolly, ah that's nice and lovely that you can be there for embryo transfer so you are involved from the start. Lovely that you are thinking of buying her foodie and pamper bits.  xx

Hi lilo, good luck tomorrow, hope you come away from the scan feeling positive. Xx

Hi hope, how's your weekend been? Have you got a scan this week, I can't remember? Xx

Hi londonhels, how are you feeling? I hope you haven't felt to down about early test and keep those positive spirits up to test again when hcg levels will hopefully be really good to detect. Also, out of interest what poas did you use? Some are better than others, first response are known to be very good. Xx

Hi mcstamp, any more Progress on project kitchen this weeken?! 

Hi Tashap, how are you lovely? 

Hi Rachdav, when is et for you? Hope you are feeling ok? 

Hi kipper, how was EC today? Thinking of you. Xx

Hi Bridget, how's your weekend been. Take it easy at work next week. 

Hi Nat, hope you ok? 

Hi to anyone I've missed. Had a lovely Sunday, chilled out and had two naps on the sofa!! I won't be sleeping tonight although I do love a sleep! I think the stress of last week, getting to EC then ET just tired me out! Xx


----------



## Hope11978

Gymrunner – Hope Tuesday come around quickly for you and your embie / embies can start to snuggle in.  How many are you planning on transferring?

Sarahsuperdork – Hope you are enjoy your time off of work  I had the full 2wks off last time but if we go ahead Wednesday I plan to work for the 2wks.  Work isn’t too hectic at the moment but may end up booking some time off.  Do you have anything planned?  Is your DW off with you? Your EC has come around so quickly, good luck with your trigger shot tonight.  Decision day tomorrow for us, think we will see what the blood test shows and then decide what to do, hopefully we can go ahead with EC on Weds and I’ll be back on track and one day behind you  

Lolly – good luck for EC tomorrow, hope it all goes well for you, I’ve also read brazil nuts are good for after ET x

Beccaboo –Hi how are you feeling after ET yesterday? 

Rachdav – Any more news on your fertilised embies? Do you know when you are having ET?

Lucy – Hi Lucy, when will the hospital confirm you’re BFP?  

Carrie – Did your ET go well ? 

Lilo – Think you are due to go for a scan tomorrow also?  Good luck FX 

Bridget –Hope you have had a nice relaxing weekend before going back to work tomorrow 

Mcstamp – Good idea to get your home improvements completed before cycling again, hope you have had a nice weekend x

Nellie - Hope you are ok x

Kipper – Thanks for your reply regarding create, good to know they so far have been very good, hope your EC went well? 

AFM – busy day cooking a roast had parents and brother over which was nice took my mind off of things for a short while.  Worried for scan tomorrow  but at least by the end of the day we will have made a decision as to whether to go ahead with EC Weds or to cxl.  It’s difficult as pro’s and con’s to both options obviously I really want EC Weds but if too much of a risk for no eggs I won’t be able to risk it.

Sorry not personals to everyone I’ve scrolled back a few pages but just want to say good luck for all of you having scans, EC and ET tomorrow – thinking of you all x


----------



## lilo

Thanks Hope and Beccaboo. Really, really hope your scan goes well tomorrow Hope. 

I am stressing a bit here. As some of you know, I am also due for a scan tomorrow to see how my follies are growing.  Am a bit nervous that they haven't really progressed very much, especially as I'm already on the highest dose. Also, and sorry this might be a bit too much in terms of information, I have had a bit of cm today. I always assumed you got that when you ovulated but I have been injecting cetrotide to stop that happening. Anyway, panicking that this is a bad sign. 
Londonhels - thanks for the encouragement about the lack of symptoms. Wishing you loads of luck for when you retest. X


----------



## Beccaboo

Lilo, I had exactly the Same before EC and thought it was weird as always associated that with ovulation but it never effected them getting some eggs from me so think it's normal. I wouldn't panic about it. Xx 

Hi hope, I'm feeling fine today after et. It feels strange to think I've got two embies in there, but feel good. Trying to stay relaxed. Got a headspace app on my phone for relaxation techniques, it's really good. Glad you had a nice day and lots of good luck coming your way for tomorrow, hopefully a decision will be made that's best for you. Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

lilo - CM is normal and a good sign, I've had quite a lot for the last few days. I worried about it initially too but it's ok, it just means everything is growing in there. So hopefully you'll have some good news at your scan tomorrow. 

Hope - I worked through my FET last year but it's just too hard for me to manage so I'm enjoying being work-stress free already. No plans, DW is a SAHM so we will both be home together with DS for the next two weeks. Will probably just relax, go for short walks, take DS to the park etc. Here's hoping everything goes well for you tomorrow and EC will be on Wed. 

Beccaboo - Glad you've had a chilled out Sunday. Hope those embryos are snuggling in nicely.


----------



## lilo

Phew! Thanks ladies. Think I am probably the worlds worst worrier. X


----------



## gymrunner

Beccaboo, because of my age they transfer 2...bit concerned about twins but hey, we'll just have to deal with that! I've used the headspace app loads, it's great. I haven't used it for a while but I might start again to get me through the next few weeks!

LILO, I also had cm and worried but there was no need. There's so much that can go wrong that it's naturally that we worry about everything and anything! 

Enjoy the rest of your Sunday ladies. Here's hoping we all have good weeks next week xxxx


----------



## Hope11978

Thanks lilo, beccaboo and Sarah 

Lilo - I have been getting cm also since Thurs and still today I was also a bit worried but glad you asked the question on here   let's hope we get good scan and test results tomorrow  

Sarah - your time off sounds lovely very relaxed time spent with your family   just what's required! Is your EC early AM Tues? Are you planning on 1 or 2 embies for transfer?

Beccaboo - your app sounds good think I will download that could do with it now!! You must have been tired, after ET last year I was tired I think it was due to the relief we had made it that far.  I truly hope your 2 embies are snuggling in would be such great news to see another BFP on here.  That goes to everyone that's on the 2ww.. good luck all x


----------



## Lolisita

Lucy- Massive congrats! Really happy for you    

Beccaboo - Thanks for asking hun. My follow app is tomorrow morning. Got so many questions , all saved on my phone.  My hubby got a meeting at work , so he can't come   really wish he could as I feel like I need some support, don't know if I might even get all emotional. 
How are u doing ? Xx

Sarahsuperdork - wow EC already on Tuesday,  good luck huni!  Xx

We had a nice weekend, cooking roast dinner at the moment nom nom  

Sorry no personals, thinking of u all x

Xx


----------



## Hope11978

Lolista - Hey,  just wanted to wish you well for your appointment, sorry DH cant be with you.. Good idea to note down all your questions then if you lose concentration you can get back on track.. thinkng of you and hoping you get some answers and ideas for future cycles


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi lolista, good idea to have all the questions noted, quite often I think we can forget or not know what to ask but I think you will get much more out of the appointment with questions. Shame you have to go on your own, even if you get emotional it doesn't matter, I'm sure you are not the first emotional lady they have had to have a follow up with and it is emotional to talk about something that didn't go as planned. Keep strong and I'm sure you'll come away with some next steps which will make you feel loads more positive. Xx

Hi hope, the whole process I think is emotionally and physically tiring isn't it, more than I think we know. We are so consumed and busy with cycling it's not until you stop and realise how draining this is! Yes try the app, just taking ten minutes out is great. Xx

Hi gymrunner, I too find the thought of having twins scary but like you say, we will roll with it if it happens! Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good luck with your follow up tomorrow Lolisita  hope you can move forward after it.

I would like to have two transferred this time but I suspect given my age (29) and the fact we've had a successful fresh cycle will mean just one, unless the quality is particularly poor. I'll try to fight it - our frozen cycles were disasters and I'd rather have the best chance this time than rely on another FET - but I'm not sure what my clinic will say. I guess I have to go with their advice and experience. I just know I'd be heartbroken to have another failed cycle and pay thousands more for subsequent FETs as well.


----------



## Beccaboo

Sarah, you are self funding this round aren't you? Maybe that would entitle you to a bit more of a say do you think? I was surprised the consultant suggested two before I started this cycle but also said I might have to fight it out with the embryologist, luckily they gave me the choice at ET. But then, i am 35 this year and had an m/c. I agree that you have to trust the clinic but no harm in asking, especially as you saying, it's expensive to self fund. Xx


----------



## lilo

Thinking of you tomorrow Lolisita. Hope you manage to come up with a good plan to move forward. 
I am going to have two put back if I get that far. Am now 39 so time isn't on my side. X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I would like to think so Beccaboo but so far I don't seem to have had any more of a say in anything just because I'm paying. We'll see - I'll definitely be asking the question and it's clear my embryos are poor when thawed so better to use fresh I say.


----------



## kipperfish

Hi All.

First time I've felt alive enough to write since EC this morning. We got 11 eggs!  Not sure if this is good in general terms but for Mild IVF which is the route we decided to take we are told it's good, they were aiming for 3-5. Hopefully this doesn't mean all are immature.  We find out tomorrow how many, if any fertilize.  I didn't feel a thing during the collection, I was put to sleep (not a general, just a lovely heavy pain sedative), apparently I roused a few times but I don't remember and it didn't hurt. I won't lie that I was in quite a bit of pain afterwards and had some painkillers which along with the lack of food today (couldn't eat due to the being put to sleep) has made me feel very sick this afternoon, HOWEVER, it's now 9pm and I'm feeling heaps better. Another hurdle accomplished. Now to keep fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Hope all well.
x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi kipper, yay that's brilliant, fx crossed for that call tomorrow. Glad you are feeling much better now too, make sure you keep drinking lots of water now. Looking forward to hearing your news tomorrow, hope it's good news to start the week off well.  xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Well done kipper! Fingers crossed you get a good fertilisation rate too.


----------



## Angedelight

Kipper- I was interested to see how many eggs you would get. We did IVF lite and were expecting 2-6 eggs. Got 16. I was on 100units of gonal f for 12 days and triggered with ovitrelle. Got more from this protocol than previous LP combined. All my cycles the embryos have ended up with fragmentation to a degree. Currently 8dp 3dt. 
Lolisita- good luck for your follow up. It's good to be able to make a plan. I found a good page on here with masses of questions for follow up- good to go prepared.
Lilo hope your scan goes well.
Lucy congrats! I think I will test a day early on Thursday. I don't have any tests in the house- otherwise I probably wouldn't hold out!
Beccaboo congrats on being PUPO!
Hope- good luck for your scan.
Lolly hope EC goes well. 
I've not posted much lately but still been reading. There were some ladies who were going to find today particularly difficult- you're in my thoughts. I haven't been anywhere near ******** for a few days and it's definitely helped- all those family pictures and how great it is being a mummy posts would have sent me over the edge. 
I'm still having period type pains and thinking any time I go to the loo it'll have arrived but so far it hasn't.
Everyone else- hope you're doing ok- everyone seems to be getting to the key stages now. 
A x


----------



## Ms Gnomer

mcstamp said:


> We are super busy now trying to get the kitchen and bathroom fitted in time for Easter- we have been without a functioning kitchen for 6 months, so I really cannot wait to finally have it back and say goodbye to the slow cooker and hello to my bake off oven!!


OMG *mcstamp* this was me on my last 2WW! It was so stressful, as I built the kitchen myself and had to get it done before the granite worktop guys came... nightmare! Good luck with it all. We were without a real kitchen for over 2 years, as we had ripped the old one out then the roof got a massive hole in it. I cannot tell you what it is to have a watertight house, with heating and a REALLY nice kitchen after all of that!  Good luck with it all.

*Lucy*... I am really "squeeeeeeee!" for you.... absolutely bloody brilliant news!


----------



## lilo

Great news Kipper. Lots of luck for your call tomorrow. Think it's going to be a busy few days for this board. X


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Phew! I've finally managed to read the whole way through and have caught up. Sorry for the severe lack of personals... I'm shattered and my memory is shot with all the drugs, so I'm struggling to remember who said what and where!

*Beccaboo*: congrats on being PUPO with 2... your cycle sounds like it's been quite similar to mine!

*Angedelight*: I woke up convinced that AF was on her way this morning because - and I apologise now because this is seriously TMI - I was feeling a bit "moist" (what a word!) down there. Thankfully it was a false alarm, but I was absolutely terrified. I'm still a bit worried, as I was also properly in the mood for jumping my husband, which is usually a pre-AF thing, but I'm hoping it's just the drugs!

Hope everyone had a good day today and I'm thinking of you all. I'm going to try to get in at some point either at lunchtime or early evening tomorrow, but apologies in advance if I don't. It's our 7th wedding anniversary tomorrow, so we're going out for dinner tomorrow night (Groupon special... the husband gets to have both complementary cocktails!). I have an oddly busy day planned, as I'm taking my friend's dog out tomorrow morning, as her last puppies leave in the morning (*sob*), then am meeting a friend from FF and her little baby in the afternoon. Should hopefully be a really lovely day.

Mothers' Day love and baby dust to you all! xx


----------



## Lolisita

Hope - thank u huni   xx

Beccaboo - Yes I thought it was a good idea to have them written down, so I definitely make sure I don't forget anything. I hope my emotions don't get on the way, but you are right I am sure they seen it all    xx

Sarahsuperdork  - thank u   xx

Lilo- I really hope so, thanks   I wish I had a say and could put 2 embies , but I am 32 years old so no way they will let me...xx

Angedelight - oh sounds good. Have u got a link to this page by any chance ? Xx


----------



## Hope11978

Kipper - that's great news, hope you feel a bit better from EC tomorrow and fx for your call x

Mrs Gnomer - enjoy your anniversary dinner tomorrow

Angel delight - Hope you are keeping well, not too long until test date fx for you

LonDonhels - Hope your ok and managing to remain positive  

Sarah - Hope you manage to get 2 embies transferred when ET time comes 

Beccaboo - it's just one big emotional roller coaster but hopefully worth it in the end   I used zita west cd last time which was quite good one of the other ladies in here mentioned it a few lweeks ago  downloaded headspace will try it out tomorrow


----------



## lilo

Just hopping on to wish everyone with appointments lots of luck today. Hope - really thinking of you and have absolutely everything crossed for you that your follies have grown, making your decision easy in the end. X


----------



## Angedelight

Lolisita- this page- scroll down X
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261901.0


----------



## Hope11978

Morning Lilo thank you and good luck to you also hope you have some good follies at today's scan x

Good luck to everyone having scans, EC and ET today thinkng of you all xxx


----------



## sara2016

Morning girls good luck to everyone with scans appointments and Ec's today.

I had my second stun scan today 10 follies one side and 12 the other ranging from 9mm to 12mm apparently that's where I should be. Go back Wednesday for another scan as EC booked for Friday fingers crossed it does as I don't want OHSS again. I'm on gonal and cetrizide has anyone been on this as I wasn't last time.

Hope you are all ok  xx


----------



## londonhels

Hey -just a quick update did  a test this morning which was negative at 7dp5dt. I know you'll say it's early but it's v rare that if you were going to get a positive that you wouldn't see a faint one by now on a FRER. Anyway have to keep taking horrible suppositories till Friday when it'll be official. Feeling so fed up and f'd off with this whole process.

Sorry for the down post I hope you are all having more luck than me today xx


----------



## lilo

Great news Sara. I am on cetrozide but not gonal f. Also have ec booked in for Friday but that very much depends on this mornings scan. X

Oh Londonhels. So sorry you are feeling so down. This is such a nightmare process and it really does take its toll. I'm not sure when the best time to test is after et so can't offer any words of wisdom there. Just want to send you loads of love and hugs. X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

londonhels it is still early; hGC only starts to be secreted on day 6. You cannot get a reliable HPT earlier than 9dpt. Please don't count yourself out yet!


----------



## sara2016

Lilo - let us know how the scan goes x


----------



## lilo

On my way there now. Feeling a little nervous. X


----------



## Lucy101

Lolisita - I really hope your appointment goes well today. That is a great list of questions to guide you, I will be thinking of you and hope you get some positive answers and a plan for the coming weeks to keep you going. Sending lots of love to you xxx

Lolly - you are amazing and so is your surrogate, I love that you are making her a goodie bag, make sure it has some orange ribbon or an orange element to it!! I look forward to hearing how you are getting on and wish you both all the best with this cycle xxx

Londonhels - I tested day 8 and the line was so faint it was almost undetectable, I know its painful but can you bring yourself to do another tomorrow? my official test date was tomorrow and this mornings was much stronger. The digital one made me feel more reassured. I really hope it is just too early but understand how totally deflated you must feel   xxx

Angedelight  - good luck for Thursday, I think not having any tests in the house is the best way remove temptation. I had one left over from iui last year. It was only the news of my step sister being pregnant pushed me over the edge to test early. I thought common bring it on just hit me with the news!! They said they thought it was better to tell me while I was in limbo than after a BFN. Don't worry about the moistness (sorry) I keep getting that too and having the same feeling, I also think every time I wee some thing will be there. I also can not tell if I have any symptoms other than the cyclogest. Bloating, heartburn, nausea, really really sore boobs and tiredness (which I've felt all along)  although the last few days i'm so thirsty again so peeing for Britain and getting headaches. I do not think you can honestly tell. But I am sending you lots of orange positive vibes and to Londonhels. I'd love a BFP buddy to be neurotic with! xxx

AFM - I just wanted to pop on and say thank you for all your lovely messages about yesterday, not only was there the usual mothers day emotions to contend with but I was told my step sister and my best friend are both 3 months pregnant. My best friend is on her third and was holding out for the results of my treatment before letting on. luckily my BFP enabled me to cope better than I usually would.

Thank you also for all your lovely congratulations messages hopefully you will be going to join me soon too   
I am so relieved but I just feel so strange about it, I cannot actually believe it. Me and other half have been through so much I almost think we are unable to allow ourselves to be excited. I said to him yesterday I think we can be excited as we are now the same shoes as every other couple for the first time ever. I've done 4 tests!!
I rang sat and left a message for my clinic to ask what next, I really hope they do a blood test but I'm not sure if they do? They do a scan at 6 weeks I think. Just trying to call again but the phone line is engaged!! I just need some reassurance, just like the rest of this process the goal post just got moved again (but very grateful for this goal post!). 

Good luck to all no matter what stage your at its such a bloody hard process and everyone has a slightly different journey. sending some positivity, strength and baby dust to you all    


xxxxx


----------



## Hope11978

Just a quick update and will do a proper catch up to tonight.

My scan today showed I have one follies at 13/14, one at 22 and one at 25/26 nurse started to pack up trigger pen etc and I had to remind her she had offered me a blood test to check levels prior to EC Weds. Can anyone advise if the 25/26 sized follies will be over mature weds?  My OH has called the hospital to ask a few more questions and waiting a call back, he wasn't able to attend app this morning.  We are waiting g for BT call later today but we are so worried we will end up again with the one egg which has may or may not fertilise.  Such a difficult decision to make whether to go for it or cxl and try again xxx


----------



## londonhels

Hi Lucy thanks I have one more test so will do it tomorrow then if neg  not bother till test date on friday. I'm glad you can finally breathe a sigh of relief xx

Hope -I had two eggs at 25mm and over on my trigger day and they were both perfectly mature on collection. X


----------



## Hope11978

LonDonhels - thanks for that made me feel a lot happier If we go for it.  Just read your previous post, my clinic say 14 days so u still have plenty of time.. the 2ww is just so difficult fx for you xxx


----------



## lilo

Oh no hope. How on earth has that happened? I'm afraid I haven't a clue when it comes to what size is too big but hope your clinic can advise asap. Still got everything crossed for you

Afm - went for my scan today and everything now looks on track for ec in Friday. Have three main follies of 16, 14/15 and 13/14 along with a few smaller ones around the 10mm mark. I know the numbers aren't great but I've never responded particularly well. Anyway, had bloods done today and stimming two more nights before going for another scan weds morning when I'm hoping they will tell me to trigger ready for collection Friday morning. It's all becoming a bit real now and I'm mildly terrified. X


----------



## kipperfish

So from our 11 eggs we got 9 mature of which 5 have fertilised. Now we wait to hear on the quality tomorrow morning. Aiming for a Wednesday transfer. Fingers crossed! Hope all well with everyone!


----------



## Hope11978

Lilo - great news that all went well with your scan   don't be terrified you will be fine.. my clinic only do general anesthetic how about yours? My large one has grown from 16 to 25/26 but I have had 3 more menopur jabs since fri scan so I'm not suprised. My clinc are a mon - fri and only ET on a sat if needed so really would have been good to have had a scan yesterday but that's the way it goes! Hope weds scan goes well for you..x


----------



## sara2016

Lilo - thats amazing fingers crossed we both get to do the trigger on Wednesday night and then EC for us on Friday. Dont worry about the EC I had sedation and cannot remember a thing and just remember it could be all worth it in the end thats what i keep telling myself. xx


----------



## lilo

Kipper - that's great news. You must be pleased.
Hope - can't believe it has grown that much in a couple of days! What time is your clinic due to call? I am having a sedation. Not too worried about feeling anything at the time, it's afterwards I'm more nervous about
Sara - thank you. Yes fingers crossed we can both trigger weds night. X


----------



## Lolisita

Thanks to everyone who wished me luck for my follow up app  

It went well but mixed feelings about it. Doctor couldnt give me exact answer why fresh cycle failed but he did say that it could be due to chromosome abnormalities. Now that makes sence as I had such a perfect cycle with top grade embryos. Also it made me very worried that there might be a deeper problem,  my natural pregnancy ended up in missed miscarriage, no explanation to why but I do think it was due to chromosome abnormalities.

On the positive note I can start my FET this month and the doc have given me a choice of either medicated or unmedicated. He did say that it is easier to control the cycle with medicated and u can choose a date for transfer. He thought that it might be better to do medicated because so far I can't track down my ovulation and usually it comes on time every month,  I guess the drugs affected my cycle. Also he said I can start with unmedicated  and if I can't find my LH surge turn it into medicated the same cycle. So now I need to decide what to do. Any advice ?
Also another thing that worries me if my cycle was unsuccessful due to chromosome abnormalities will the FET be unsuccessful too because the embryos are from the same batch?....
I am so confused and worried....

Xx


----------



## Lolisita

Sara- that's great news, hope your next scan goes well xx

Londonhels - oh huni, I am sorry to hear that. When is your OTD ? Xx

Lucy- I know it is very hard to allow yourself to be excited , but try to relax  a bit even tho I know it is very hard. I am very happy for you tho   xx

Lilo - that's positive news   glad it is gong well xx

Hope- hm I know eggs needs to be over 18mm to be ready for EC. Definitely good idea to ask more questions and clarify xx

Beccaboo - hoe are u doing huni?  Xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Hi guys I had egg collection 29/2 with 12 follicles one of which was 26mm so don't panic I was told that one would be fine for some reason this time my left ovary only had two small folicles so most on my right, this was LP after egg collection had 8 eggs only 5 mature, next day she called said 3 fertilised I wasn't too happy but thought it is what it is if one makes to blast I'll be happy day 3 call I had all great grades 7 cell an 8 cell and 11 cell then told she was gonna wait until day 5 blasts I was so nervous she wanted To pick the best ones I thought some would diminish but no all 3 made to blasts graded 4bc transferred 2 even though they advised one cause all my other cycles had been two so I wanted to take the best two incase they didn't make day 6 to be frozen, that was 2 days ago and had call yesterday the worst looking blast didn't make it unfortunately so I'm glad I had two put in now! So now officially on 2ww 2dp5dt xx


----------



## lolly1121

Hey just a quick one il catch up properly later. Egg collection went well got 12 eggs  
It wasn't too bad I guess glad it's over. Xx


----------



## lilo

Great news lolly. Hope you feel ok. X


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Well done lolly relax now today xx
Phonecall in the morning put your mind at rest xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi msgnomer, happy anniversary, hope you have a super special day and a lovely evening out, even though you can't have your share of the cocktails!  

Hi londonhels, fx crossed those tests turn around so it's gives you some positive news on OTD, really hope so for you. Xx

Hi Lucy, lovely that your friend and step sister are pregnant, it's always hard to hear when we struggle but the fact you have a BFP and things are looking positive for you will hopefully mean that you will join them and have some pg buddies.   My clinic doesn't do blood tests, some do, the process for Mine is poas test on OTD, 2nd poas test a week later and then a 7 week scan. Did you manage to speak to your clinic? Xx

Hi lolly, that's brilliant news, 12 eggs is fab. Take care of yourself rest of today. Xx

Hi kipper, yay to 5 fertilised, that's brilliant. Hope good news continues and you go in for ET this week, Eeek! Xx

Hi hope, have you heard from your clinic yet, those sizes sound good for an EC so hopefully you can trigger tonight and go in on Wednesday. Xx

Hi Sara, big week for you too, bet you cant wait until Friday already. Xx

Hi lilo, you seem to be progressing really well, you must be pleased with that. Roll on Friday for you too. Xx

Hi looby, if you are still reading along I hope you are well. 

Hi lolista, I sure my consultant said similar to me when my first cycle ended in m/c. I had top grade embies and although got a BFP it didn't want to stick around. Is your FET nhs funded? I don't really know about Unmedicated as I don't ovulate but the medicated involved down reg injection again, taking some prognova tablets and then just going in for ET. If you can do Unmedicated and then switch that could be a good idea. Xx

Hi angedelight, I hope you are ok and getting ready for EC this week too. 

Hi sarah, you are not short of EC buddies this week, it's a busy one for you ladies on this board. Hope you are having a relaxing day before your EC tomorrow. 

Hello everyone else. Day off for me today so chilling out some more. Not much to report on the 2ww, early days for me yet.  xx


----------



## sara2016

Beccaboo - Im quite excited but also really nervous as last time I got OHSS which I really dont want this time so been taking lots of advice from you girls and hoping for the best. I will find out on wednesday when I go for another scan to see what size they are. 

Make sure you rest and look after yourself. When is you test day? xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Sara, drinking lots of water is brilliant, just means needing to wee lots! I've been drinking around 2 litres a days since starting stimms. Hopefully the scan Wednesday will go brilliantly and they can monitor you to keep an eye on any ohss, if anything they probably extra careful with you if you've had it before.  
My test date is 18th March, so just a waiting game now! Xx


----------



## sara2016

Becaboo - yeah they said this morning there wasnt any signs yet which is good but this time we are doing the SP so maybe thats why. Im drinking so much water and milk I dont know how I managed to get off the loo haha I just hope yeah say on Wednesday they are bigger enough lets get them out on Friday.

I bet it feels like its dragging? Are you having anytime off from now until then or trying to keep busy? xx


----------



## Lolisita

Beccaboo - thank u huni.
Yes my medicated FET is NHS funded.  He had to call my CCG to clarify that as my letter stated otherwise.  They confirmed that I can have medicated on nhs. Doc said I will be on nasal spray , estrogen tablets and then progesterone for 12 weeks if positive.
Unmedicated cycle sounds good because it is quicker, doesn't involve any medication but it doesn't have progesterone support and no medication to thicken lining. I think I am going to see see if I get my ovulation before next AF and if not go for medicated. Unless of course I could try unmedicated and then switching to medicated...need to think xx 
Congrats on being PUPO  keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Beccaboo- were OTD twins 18/3/16 xx u Gotta keep me strong I always test early!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Sara, fx it's all good for Friday and least you have the weekend to relax and recover. Positive vibes your way this week.  
I am back at work tomorrow for rest of the week, desk job so not very active and just hoping these 4 days aren't stressful but the I have next week off, it was just the way my holiday fell so intend on putting my feet up although I have a night away at the
coast for DH bday so hoping a bit of coastal fresh air, mixed with chilling will help! Xx

Lolista, yes lots to think about then, perhaps there are some Ladies on here that have done both or trust by what your clinic thinks is best for you. Is there any pages on FF about medicated vs non? Xx

Hi welshfrench, yay to having a OTD buddy.  I've never tested early, In fact my FET I went one day over as I didn't want to test on a weekday before work! Keep away from the test Welsh, get your OH to hide them up or something!   fx for us that it's our year! Xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Omg 1 day over you are strong lol xx ok now I have a buddy I'll test with u xx


----------



## Lucy101

Hi beccaboo - yes I did, no blood test either just a scan booked for 1st April. I think like you I will do a test in a week then maybe a few before scan depending on how I feel. The nurse said stop cyclogest today   This makes me nervous but I guess they are the experts. 

Well done lolly take it easy now xx

Great news kipper that's a great number xx


----------



## Finchyblues

Hi everyone, can I join you?

I've just read over the past few days but I can't remember who it was who said what! But huge congrats to the lady the the recent BFP 

I hope those that are having EC and ET this week are doing ok?
AFM I began our icsi journey in November and antagonist protocol, I have pcos so was started on a low dose of gonal f (100) but two days before collection I only had two follicles do they said if would be best to abandon the cycle.  I'm no ashamed to say I went home had a good blue then drank wine that night!

Fast forward to mid jan this year and we began again - we started the stims (gonal f again but this time 150) I responded well to the drugs this time, a little too well, by the sat before our EC I had 30 follicles!  On Monday 29th feb we got 19 eggs!  I must say I found it rather painful but everything seems to have settled down now.  

I was do nervous waiting for that call the next morning! The rang very early and told us there we're 15 eggs that's were injectable and from those 11 had fertilised.  By day 3 they rang to say we had 7 x 8 cell embryos so they wanted to go to day 5... On Saturday we went back and had 1 good quality blastocyst transferred back in Nd three popped in the freezer.

Iv been frightened to move / sneeze / laugh / poop (lol sorry) since! I just say though it's nice to put the cyclogest the other way now! I'm already wanting to poas but even I know that's far too early and 2dp5dt!  Iv had a bit of brown spitting on the day of the transfer and yesterday which I assume must be from the collection and transfer.  I just hope this works fir us.  We decided to try for a Baby y in April 2012 and we still don't have a baby at home with us 

Gem x

Oh ps I started getting anxious when I read about people wearing orange to help and I hadn't heard about this till late on yesterday... Then I remembered iv been drinking fresh orange every day fun the past week and a half yo help the low belows do their thing ha so hope that's enough!


----------



## Beccaboo

Lolista, I just had a look on the FET forum boards, you've probably checked them out but I noticed one titled pros and cons of medicated FET. I didn't read it properly but there could be something on there to help with your decision making. Xx 

Welsh, yep lets do it together, we might go a little crazy but it's only 11 sleeps!   only 11 crazy days to get through! Hehe xx

Hi Lucy, I think the question of progestrogene support has cropped up before (another thing clinics differ on!) I need to take my support until 12 weeks! Could you not ask the nurse if you could carry on. Your body will only absorb what you need. I'm sure everything will be fine, and it's my clinics protocol to test then test a week later so its just peace of mind too. I read you said your friend waited until your outcome before telling you about her pregnancy, aww that's lovely of her to think of you like that. Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi finchblue, sorry I missed your post. I had my transfer too Saturday. Is your test date the same and mine and welshfrench then....18th March? Yup, 2dpt is early! Hehe. A lot of us have orange painted nails for luck, mine hasn't come off (apart from a refresh!) and it's staying on until test date. good work with the oj,  I say that will bring you lots of luck! X


----------



## Finchyblues

My otd is 19th March with a blood test at the clinic! Oh my word how am I going to stay strong for that one with you both testing before ha ha  ah it's good to have others in the exact same boat!  hope you and wlshfrench are doing good! X


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

All good so far finchyblues how about u?

Sounds really good with three frozen too well done you xx none for me frozen this time xx hopefully they can be spare ones for sibling later ☺ xx


----------



## Finchyblues

So far so good for me  I want to blame the cyclogest for my increased hunger of late but really it's cis I'm a greedy bugger when I'm not busy! X


----------



## Rachdav

Hi everyone!

just a quick message as haven't got much time at the mo. Just wanted to say to everyone on the 2ww to stay strong....think positive. 

I'm waiting for the call from the clinic today to say how many f the 12 fertilised have behaved over the weekend, I'm super anxious and phone watching constantly!!!! Do they work 24/7 or do they finish at 5pm? I know every clinic is probably different but just thought i'd ask!!! 

x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Fx @rachdav ekkk


----------



## Nellie321

Hi lovely ladies! Its been a while since I've posted. I've been feeling so down I think I just needed some time away. I've been reading along though and keeping up to date with all of your news. You know now my cycle is over, I kinda feel like I'm on the outside looking in (rather than being in the ivf bubble) and you know what, we are all so f'ing incredible. Reading all your updates when I'm not in the thick of it, its mental what we put ourselves through!  The meds, the scans, EC, ET. Just wanted to send you all virtual hugs and wish you all well. This journey is so hard and I don't think you can truly understand that unless you have been through it.  

Whilst I may not be posting as much as I was before, I am still lurking and keeping a close eye on you all hoping for the best news   x

Thank you to everyone that has been thinking of me. I'm doing better than I was. My withdrawal bleed is almost over and I have my follow up on Thursday and am hoping for answers and to find out when we can cycle again (fresh as I never get any frosties). 

Lucy - massive congrats on your bfp hunni! Try and relax and enjoy it - you deserve to x

Lolisita I'm glad you have the go ahead for your FET so soon as I know its what you wanted x

Londonhels, its defo too early so hang in there x

Beccaboo huge congrats on being PUPO with two!  I have everything crossed for you x

Hope hunni I hope your clinic call you back soon with some answers. We almost had to abandon our first cycle and this one was threatened at one point. It really doesn't help with all the stress we are already under. Hopefully the answers will help you make your decision   x

It seems like its gonna be another busy week on here! I wish everyone well for their scans, EC or ET and to my PUPO ladies - hang in there. Sending you all the sticky orange baby dust I can find! x


----------



## gymrunner

Just a quick one from me tonight. Looks like that weekend is going to be a busy one as my otd is 20th! My clinic base otd on 16 days post collection. 
Had another call today from clinic, enbies still doing well, et will be either tomorrow or Wednesday! 

Huge hugs to everyone. Nellie, lovely to hear from you and glad you're feeling a bit better xx


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Hi,
New to group as can't work out how to post? If this works I have my egg collection on Thursday any advice?


----------



## Lolisita

Beccaboo - thank u sweetie. I didn't have a chance to go through the FET forum but will definitely  have a read and hopefully that will help me decide. I kind of wished the doc would not give me an option as now I have to make sure I choose the right one. Xx

Nellie- oh hun I am sorry you've been feeling down. I know exactly how you feel, it is so so hard.I am sending u lots of strengh  and positive vibes. You are right, unless you've been it through yourself u will never know how painful it can be. Good luck for your follow up Xx


----------



## Lolisita

I forgot to mention the consultant said I can have 2 embryos transferred if I wanted to but they don't recommend it because I am young with top grade embryos which increases the risk of multiple birth . After a failed cycle I changed the way I look at it, and kind of want to transfer two but still not sure. I know hubby won't think the same. I need to decide before I even start a cycle as I need to sign concent forms xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Any advice my sister went to a christening yesterday but this morning found out the child has now woken up this morning with chicken pox! I've had chicken pox 3 times full blown and once mild thoughout my childhood and teenage years so obviously don't follow the rules once you've had it your immune lol im due to see my sister tomorrow but I'm worried she is like me and isn't immune even though she's had it once before and may now be contagious what should I do


----------



## looby1005

hi all, thanks beccaboo for the mention, i've been so busy and shattered that i haven't been on much. I've been having a very negative day today, just so tired and worried about test date on Saturday. I don't know how i'm going to cope on Saturday if its negative. I know im just feeling a bit low, not got any stomach pains anymore, but sooo tired and boobs are sore, don't know if not bleeding and no pains is a positive thing or not , dont think work today helped as we had a 2 hour safeguarding update, talking about children being abused (im a teacher).

anyway sorry for the 'all about me' post, hope you are all ok and coping with the stress!! xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Finchyblues, aww we can all do it, it will be test date before we know it I'm sure! Xx

Hi Rachdav, did you hear from the clinic? I hope so as you've been so patiently waiting. Hope it's good news too.  xx

Hi gymrunner, yippee that those embies are still growing strong. Good luck if et tomorrow. Yep will be a busy weekend for us, hopefully a lucky weekend. Xx

Hi Nellie, aww thanks for your post and virtual hugs. I'm glad you are feeling a little better, it just takes time. Good luck for the follow up, I hope it helps so you can plan for what is next. You will get through the tough days, you are a strong lady for having gone through all this and having that virus too. Big virtual hugs back  

Hi lolista, yes you never know what's best with these things. Hope you decide soon and can start on that FET again. Two transferred is another big consideration isn't it. Seems a lot of ladies on here have had two. It does increase the chances of multiple birth and I was unsure but feel like I needed to increase my chance of success in any way. Xx

Hi Lizzie, good luck for Thursday. 

Hi looby, keep positive, you've had no reasons for it to be negative so keep on going lovely. You are not out until you are out is what I say. Hope tomorrow is a better day for you. Xx

Hi welshfrench, are you worried about you getting it off your sister, but you're sister isn't sure she has caught it? Personally I would stay away at this stage, just in case. Xx


----------



## Finchyblues

Welshfrench I would be inclined to keep my distance just right now, I wpuld stress that it would cause a problem and if the cycle didn't go to plan I would hate to have any what ifs x

Good news that you have the option on transferring two loli, my cousin did and now has gorgeous 5 year old girls! Def something to talk through with hubby, my cousin didn't (he was at sea at the time of her ET) and her hubby took a long time to accept they were have g two.  

Nellie - I'm sorry to hear you're having such a tough time, I've only just found this group today but everyone sounds so supportive already and I'm sure they - and me - will help anyway we can.

Lizzie welcome! I just joined today too! Good luck for thurs X


----------



## kipperfish

Hi All.

Thanks for all kinds words, tomorrow we find out the grading of our five fertilized eggs. Fingers crossed.  I hope everyone else feeling good and well, sorry for those of you having a hard time.

Can I ask a question please? Why do some of you dislike the pessaries post EC so much? 

Thanks x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Yeah she's had it once along with shingles and might be normal and not catch again but if she's like me and isn't immune she maybe carrying the virus n I know I always catch it so just panicking! but like u big said I'm going to leave it, n stay away for at least 10 days just incase not worth risking anything for afternoon tea lol she'll have to FaceTime me instead lol xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Welsh, boo to missing out on the afternoon tea though, maybe you can do a celebratory afternoon tea when you get that BFP.  

Sarah, I had also meant to say good luck for EC tomorrow, I'm sure it will be fine and go smoothly. Lots of orange luck your way. Xx

Hi kipper, I don't mind the pessaries they are just pretty messy. With the cyclogest I have to take them in the mornings but you need to lay down afterwards otherwise they can pop out! So I set an alarm to get up, take them and go back to bed for half an hour, that works pretty well. I also take a crinone gel in the evening which is another form of progestrogene, I have to do the opposite with that and it requires a 15 min walk about so everyday having to do my daily walk around the block come 5pm! Xx


----------



## Rachdav

welshfrench- I agree with the other ladies....It's best to stay away....just incase! 

kipper - good luck for tomorrow - i'll have my fingers crossed for you! 

Lobby - Sorry to hear you're having a bad day. Be reassured that we all have them and its totally normal when we're going through all this. I usually take it out on DH! 

Gymrunner - so glad your embies are doing well...it gives me hope! Wonder if we'll have ET on the same day?!

My clinic never called!   I tried to call them just before 5 but it was just an answer machine saying no-one was there! Gutted! not sure if its a good or bad sign! They said the other day I'd have ET on Wed, but now not sure as I have no idea how my eggs are doing! very frustrating!!


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Omg rachdav I would be soooooooooo angry!! Ring them first thing and ask what's going on? Thx for reply to my question n I've decided I am not going for afternoon tea not worth the risk! Xx


----------



## Hope11978

Gymrunner – How exciting, possible ET tomorrow  good luck

Sarahsuperdork – Good luck for tomorrow Sarah hope all goes well and you get a good number of quality eggies!  I am going for EC on Weds so trigger shot tonight!! x 

Lolly – So pleased you managed to get 12 eggs that’s a great number, good luck for your call tomorrow and hope you are feeling ok after EC x

Beccaboo –Roll on 18th March, I hope work helps take your mind off of things a little this week x

Rachdav – Sorry you didn't get your call I would telephone them first thing to avoid stressing too much, hope its good news 

Lucy – Hi Lucy, what lovely news regarding your sister and friend.  Let’s hope the 1st April comes around quickly for you and then you can really start to enjoy your pregnancy 

Lilo – Call came at 4pm and we have decided to go for it  very nervous of the outcome due to only getting one egg last time but it seems that’s unfortunately the most I can ask of my body! I am the same as you I am not at all worried about the procedure it’s when we wait to find out if and how many eggs and then the call the next day if it’s fertilised.  This week is going to be a very tough one! FX we both have a good EC and results, and you SARA2016 fx x 

Bridget –Hope you are well?x 

Kipper – what great news, fx for your quality call tomorrow 

Lolisita – so please you can start again soon, I unfortunately can’t offer any advice on medicated vs unmedicated but I hope you get some good guidance to help you decide.  I really hope this next cycle is your time 

Welshfrench – good luck on your 2ww and thanks for comment regarding over 26mm 

Mrs Gnomer – Happy anniversary enjoy your meal out minus the cocktails 

Finchyblues – welcome and good luck x

Nellie – thanks Nellie and lovely to see your post  I really hope you get some good answers on Thursday and a plan to move forward to your next cycle and I’m thinking of you x

Lizze – welcome and good luck for Thursday mine is Wednesday eeek!

Looby – sorry to hear you are feeling so down, when I got my BFN last year I was so devastated, I definitely needed to talk about it... alot, just make sure you have your loved ones closed so whatever the outcome they are there to support you, FX it’s a BFP for you x

Sara2016 – great news, roll on EC x

Sorry if I have missed anyone

AFM – so we have decided to go for EC on Weds eeeekk! Trigger shot tonight at 9pm, very nervous for outcome of how many eggs we get, we have been told we are looking at one pretty much if we are lucky, great!!! But the blood test came back as 4500 which would indicate in a ‘normal’ amh female 4 eggs present however because of my last cycle and getting only 1 egg they have said that’s what we are to hope for also cyst can higher the level and I have one in my left ovary and no follicles that side.  We really hoped I would respond better this time but it wasn’t too be.  Trying to stay positive until there is a reason not to, lots of baby dust this way please


----------



## Lolisita

Beccaboo - Yes that's what I am thinking, by transferring two I am increasing my chance of success. Did doctor tell u any scary things about multiple birth ? Xx

Hope- ah thank u,very sweet of you xx Good luck for your EC , eeek  exciting   xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good luck with your trigger Hope, I have everything crossed for you.  

Rachdav - I would be so frustrated! I can't believe your clinic never called today. Hope you get some good news tomorrow. 

kipper - I don't really mind the pessaries themselves but progesterone makes me bloated so I'm not keen on that. 

Beccaboo - I read a good tip somewhere to keep your morning pessary in the bedroom with you alongside a packet of wet wipes  I think I'll be taking this approach! I was told on my FET that it didn't matter when I took them and that taking them both together on a night would be fine but I really think that was terrible advice so I'll be doing one morning and one night this time. 

welsh - Have to agree with your decision, better to keep a wide berth for now just to be on the safe side. 

Hi and welcome Lizzie and finchyblues. Good luck with your cycles!

Hi Nellie 

Hope everyone else is well too, sorry to everyone I've missed. In bed due to tomorrow's early start - have to get DS to my friend for 6am then on to the clinic for 7:30am. I'm really, really anxious, mostly about the pain of it more than anything else. I am almost certain there will be at least a few eggs in there but the worry about it being painful is making me feel nauseous.  Hopefully a good night's sleep will sort me out, thank you for all the good luck wishes. Is anyone else having EC tomorrow?


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Good luck sarahsuperdork honestly it wasn't too bad at all xx try n AV a good sleep n fingers crossed for tomorrow xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hope, what time are you having to trigger, is it a late one? It's great you can have EC on Wednesday and I really hope the best for you. It's so nerve racking when we try and do everything right but our bodies do something different, just to make it difficult for us! Fx it all ends up ok for you xx

Lolista, doctor didn't tell me anything scary about multiples but I read up a lot on it, one link was what Mcstamp had posted called one at a time.org. It gives personal accounts of the good stories and the bad. DH told me off for reading it as some of it I found quite teary and made me seriously think about multiples. I do think it's something that needs to be properly considered and then you have to make that choice I guess. 

Sarah, I didn't even think of that tip! I've always been getting up which is always a chore when it's so cosy in bed. Right top tip of the day , thanks! 
Nice and early, but least that gives you the rest of the day to recover, sure EC will be fine, lets hope not as bad as last time for you. Xx


----------



## kipperfish

Hi sarahsuper.... Thanks for the feedback. I'm actually feeling really bloated tonight, I though my pessaries were hcg ones.... Any experience of those?


----------



## lilo

Rachdav - really hope you get some reassuring news in the morning 
Hope - good luck for your trigger tonight. Glad you have come to a decision. Have absolutely everything crossed for you. Your one might be tougher and better than any other! 
Sarah - wishing you loads and loads of luck for ec tomorrow. Will you not be sedated?
Afm - just done my stimming jab. Last one tomorrow night hopefully before triggering weds night and collection on Friday. 
X


----------



## Hope11978

Beccaboo - Thank you, trigger is at 9pm so not long to go !!

Sarah - thank you so much, you will be fine tomorrow just make sure they give you enough sedative, hope you sleep well, looking forward to your update tomorrow 

Lolisita - thank you x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I will have sedation lilo but my previous experience of this is that it was nowhere near enough! I've since found out that a trainee did my first EC though and the consultant who scanned me on Sat said I would probably find this time much easier because it'll be the Prof doing it. I sure hope so! I'm due in at 9am anyway so not too long waiting around at least and my lovely friend has offered to have DS all day so I can put my feet up when I get home. 

kipper I've never heard of a hcg pessary, what are yours called? I'm just on cyclogest.


----------



## kipperfish

Just checked, my pessaries are progesterone, perhaps they cause some bloating.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Peppermint tea can help with bloating.


----------



## lilo

Eeek Sarah. I really, really hope it is ok. I am only having sedation too but they told me I wouldn't feel or remember anything? Praying they are right. A little worried about the pain afterwards but will just have to deal with that. X


----------



## Rachdav

if peppermint tea helps with bloating.....i need it by the bucket load!!! Any other suggestions? Im ridiculusly uncomfortable!!


----------



## Beccaboo

Rachdav, yep I'm with Sarah on that one, I drink peppermint tea quite a bit and not had any bloating at all this cycle, xx


----------



## kipperfish

Hi rachdev.... Seems we're both on the same timing , we aiming for a wed egg transfer too, fingers crossed you get hold of them tomorrow,can't believe they didn't call. I'm soooo bloated too! Hoping it eases


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

My bloating eased up the day of embryo transfer (day 5) I was sooo tender before that though drank apple juice found that helped n peppermint sweets xx


----------



## Rachdav

i'll try the peppermint tea then....hope it goes soon!!! Thanks ladies!!

Kipper - ooo i have another ET buddy - yay! gym runner is also having ET on tuesday/wednesday!


----------



## Lolisita

Beccaboo - I seen that website too, some stories are amazing. Yes I will need to seriously think about it and decide xx


----------



## Bridgetk10

Hi Ladies

Hope I have everything crossed that you more than one xxx

Rachdav. I hope you get proper answers tomorrow

LILO I am at the same clinic and both times I have had their sedation I havnt known anything about it

Welcome to Welsh and Kipper

SarahSuperDork fingers crossed you know less about it this time

Londonhels my otd is Friday too stay away from the pee sticks until then xx

Hi to everyone else xxx

AFM  yesterday showed me why I need to keep normal during the 2ww. Sunday is my only day off and I was a wreck. At least at work I am not worrying. School have been really good and instead of 22 appointment for parents evening they cancelled loads of them so I am only seeing the ones I asked to see which means teaching a full day then 10 appointments between 4:30 and 7 which is manageable as I will have numerous breaks. 

Anyone else keep squashing their boobs? I have become a serial boob squasher to make sure they still hurt!!! I also have a horrid taste in my mouth both of these I had with my last bfp. I am struggling with the wait but fingers crossed I will be able to hang out until Friday!! I told my boss I would simply send her a smiley or sad face email on Friday as I am off all day.


----------



## lilo

Hi Bridget. Was wondering where you had vanished to. Really good to hear from you and keeping absolutely everything crossed that you get your BFP on Friday. Thanks for the reassurance about the sedation too. More worried about any pain afterwards. Did you get much? X


----------



## Bridgetk10

LILO not this time. I had bad ohss last time so I had quite a bit of pain. 

On the cyclogest chat. I am currently on 4 a day. Two twice a day! I am already sick if the things. One stays put fairly well but two are properly slippery little things!! Today I got completely dressed and then did them so I was sat still doing my make up and hair which meant they stayed in better.


----------



## Tashap

Good morning 

Sorry I've not been on, I've come down with a disgusting cold. Spent yesterday on the sofa hoping to feel better for Egg Collection today. I am due to be having a GA but concerned they wont do it now. I am to check in at 8am for 9am collection - I like how they say check in like its a hotel, anyway I will update after I'm home and do personals then. Xx

Good luck Sarah - I shall be thinking of you xx


----------



## Hope11978

Tashap - sorry to hear you haven't been well  when I had my lap etc last year I came out in a cold  the night before.  Hosp asked how I felt and I said ok (white lie there) but they proceeded all was ok. So I'm sure all will be fine.  Good luck and hope u get a good number and recover quickly  

Sarah - Hope you managed to get some sleep??  Good luck fx you get a good number of quality eggs.. hope the procedure goes well for you. Looking forward to seeing your update later  

Gym runner - if ET goes ahead today wishing you lots of luck and sticky vibes  

Good luck to you all with appointments today.  I am drug free today yippee  this time tomorrow will be on way to hospital for EC wish it was today! It's going to be a long 24hrs!!

Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## lilo

Tashap and Sarah - thinking of you both as you head in to egg collection. Really hope it goes well for you both.

Hope - enjoy your drug free day

Bridget - that's good to know. Hope the waiting isn't driving you too mad.


----------



## Lolisita

Bridget- Nice to hear from you! Xx

Tashap & Sarah good luck for EC   xx

Hope - Enjoy your drug free day   good luck for EC tomorrow  xx


----------



## londonhels

Rachdav  when I had bad bloating after a laproscopy peppermint tea wasn't strong enough to make a difference so I got peppermint drops (it's like an oil) from the health food store. You just need a few drops in hot water and it's super powerful. Worked much better for me.

Bridget good luck on friday -weird taste it a classic bfp sensation I hear so that must be a good sign. 

I just have period pains and more negative tests at 8dp5dt. Pretty sure I'm out. Had a cup of proper tea this morning for first time in months to comiserate.  I was tempted to go get a blood test up the road for £39 which would just confirm everything but backed out thinking it was just another waste of money


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I would avoid baths kipper due to risk of infection, they say no swimming so maybe it's the same. 

Good luck Tashap!

I'm waiting to go into theatre but they're running late, the consultant has only just got here so they're running at least 45 mins late. Ridiculous!! I'm so nervous and frustrated, this isn't making it any easier. Thankfully I'm second on the list but still!


----------



## mcstamp

Hello everyone, 

Good luck today for Sarahsuperdork and Tashap and for those having EC later this week.  Hope you all get lots of lovely eggs x
They went ahead with my EC despite a bad cold- they would have worried if it was a chest infection though.

LondonHels- This is such a  rotten tormenting journey- I've always hung on for testing because I know at your stage I wouldn't know what to believe. Have you got lots of test in? I'd probably go again tomorrow now as it seems that 9dp5d is more reliable from what others say. 

Bridget10k-  I am a serial boob squasher-  Thank god its not just me! The problem is I am now 2 weeks after a BFN and I occasionally still do it (I'm hoping you have done it during parents evenings!)  Good luck for Friday, hope you can keep squishing your boobs for another 9 months x

Nellie- Glad you popped on, I've been wondering how you are doing. I'm still lurking too as I so want to know how all the lovely ladies who supported me so much are getting on.  I feel so much more fragile this time- which I think must be the cumulative effect of 3 cycles!  It is getting better though and I can feel my mojo coming back- it just takes time x 

Kipper-  I was advised that hot baths are not good in the period after ET but Ok after EC.  This was a problem for me as we only have a bath at the minute.  I haven't confessed to this yet but after ET I barely had a bath- just lots of sink washes!  However this doesn't seem to have made any difference to success- but I was a minger LOL.  I'm enjoying lots of scorching hot baths now and will not cycle again until we have a shower fitted !!!

Lolista-  I've read your posts with interest.  I still haven't got a date for my follow up   but like you am wondering what to do if given the option of medicated and unmedicated.  Would you recommend that I get some ovulation sticks so that I have an idea about that before I go?  I'm sorry about the one at a time website- it is quite strong isn't it?  I tend to trust the advice from the embryologists as they know what they are talking about but on my second transfer of 2 d5blasts we weren't sure whether to have 1 put  back but the embryologist convinced us for 2. At the time of transfer- legs in stirrups- the consultant was really questioning our decision and went fully on warning us about the negatives of multiples and warned me about the danger of quads!  I thought that was really bad timing as we had signed the consents and I was flat on my back with my legs in stirrups.  I was more confident in my own decision this time as I asked lots of questions but ultimately trusted the advice of the embryologist x

Good luck, baby dust, patience and strength to everyone else!


----------



## lilo

Oh no Sarah. That's all you need when your nervous and have got up at stupid o'clock to get there. xxx


----------



## mcstamp

Deep breaths Sarah!  Just think of this delicious extra feet up time x


----------



## Angedelight

Good luck Tashap and Sarah. Glad the consultant had turned up Sarah and not a trainee!.
Londonhels-sorry to hear this- isn't your actual OTD the same as me- Friday?
Lolisita- good news you can get do a FET soon. Lots to think about- and focus on. 
Bridget you're testing Friday too? That's my OTD but think I will test Thursday. I'm off anyway but just gives me a bit more time to get my head straight before going back to work Monday if it doesn't work.
Gym runner hope you get that call. I hate it when they don't call when they say they will- just another thing to worry about!
Good to hear from you Mcstamp. Glad you can see a bit of light at the end of the tunnel.
Everyone else- hope you're ticking over ok. I'm constantly in the loo checking to see if my period has arrived as had constant period pains since ET. Period due date is tomorrow. 
Good luck to all having appointments and scans etc. On phone so can't scroll back far.
A X


----------



## lolly1121

Good luck Tashap and Sarah. Fingers crossed you get some nice eggs 🍀

Also gymrunner hope your ok? Have you spoken to the clinic. 

AFM- just had the call, out of the 12 eggs, 10 were mature they are going forward with 8 fertilised eggs as with 2 of them two sperm got in so they are now classed as abnormal. We are using care maps so they have gone into the scope this morning and we are looking at a Friday transfer. They said this was good news so I'm going to celebrate with a bacon sandwich and a non decaff cup of tea 😄 xx


----------



## lilo

lolly that's fab news. Enjoy that sandwich. X


----------



## Tashap

Hi ladies 

Just a quick update, we have 5 eggs but one doesn't look good. Just waiting for them to do the business now. I'm a bit gutted as I had 19 follicles. Just got to hope the ones we have are okay. 

Sarah, hope your okay and that your not too delayed xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Tashap- that's really good hopefully quality over quantity, I was the same I had 5 mature eggs from 12 follicles, when previous cycle I had 17 eggs (11mature) so more than double, I was gutted as I thought loads would die by day 5 but I had 3 fertilise and all three made to blast so the outcome was actually the same as the previous cycle on day 5 even though less eggs collected at the beginning so fx they are good ones that all fertilise  xx


----------



## kipperfish

Just had the call, from our 25+ follicules we had 11 eggs, 8 mature, 5 embryos and have just heard that 2 are top grade (4 cells) and 3 are still to be monitored (currently 2x2 cells and 1x6cells (which is quite speedy so may go either way). Anyway, we currently have 2 top grade so will be going in for transfer tomorrow! eek.... We've decided to only transfer one embryo so fingers crossed!

Tashap - sounds good to me, I had tons of follicules and only 8 mature eggs so I agree with welsh... quality over quantity.

good luck to all else today


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Kipper25- congrats on two top grades and good luck for tomorrow. Hopefully the others will make blasts to be frozen fx


----------



## lilo

Tashap - Try not to loose heart. Five is still a great number, especially if they are good ones! Got everything crossed for you.
Kipper - More good news. Good luck for transfer.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations Tashap! Everything crossed for your phone call tomorrow. 

We got 11 eggs, really really happy. And plenty of sedation! I had to ask if they'd started yet and they were already halfway through. Feel so relieved.


----------



## lilo

Yay Sarah. That's excellent news. Kept looking out for your update. How many follies did they see on your scan to start off with? Fab news about your sedation too. Rest up today and take care of yourself. x


----------



## Beccaboo

I wrote a post and it didn't post, grrr.

Im at work today so a quick well done to Sarah, Tashap and Lolly, You have all done fantastically well. xx

Rachdav, I hope you heard from your clinic today and all good news.

Gymrunner, did you hear back and do you go in for ET today or tomorrow?

Kipper, brilliant news on fertilisation numbers.

Mcstamp, lovely to hear from you and lovely you are following along still. I am glad you are feeling a little better and im sure that mojo will return soon. Big hugs

Londonhels, thinking of you with your tests, its so hard but don't give up hope yet. You might get a lovely surprise on OTD.

Hello everyone and hope you are all well.xx


----------



## Lolisita

Mcstamp - nice to hear from you  it is a hard decision isn't it. Yes I would recommend you get some ovulation tests and track your ovulation before your follow up app so you can see what's happening with your cycle and  can discuss it with consultant. I still didn't  manage to get a surge so looks like I will be doing medicated. Really annoying as I usually ovulate every month. Yes one at a time is a strong website. Wow that's a bad timing, especially that you signed all the consent forms, why would she be questioning u right before the actual transfer...silly really... So are you thinking two this time too? I had a chat with hubby yesterday, and he absolutely against transferring two. He thinks that if two implated it could cause problems. I think if he would agree I would transfer two...xx

Angedelight - yes I got a lot to think about...I know that  knicker checking feeling xx

Lolly- that's great news   x

Tahsap- It only takes one hun I,  stay positive  xx

Kipper & Sarahsuperdork- that's great, good luck ladies xx 

AFM - I developed painful cystitis,  really uncomfortable. Never get it, no idea what happened. Trying to drink cranberry juice, and some over the counter powder sachets. Any advice ? Called my GP but can't even get an app as all full booked till next week, ridiculous! 

Xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

I'm sorry I've not been around much recently, I've tried to stay away and get my head together a bit.  I have been feeling really down and with Mother's Day, it really has been a rough couple of days.  

Nellie - Sorry to hear you have also been feeling so low, I know what you mean about being outside the "IVF bubble", it really is so hard.  I hope you get some answers on Thursday and a plan to move forward.

Lollista - Glad you had your appointment and can go ahead with FET.  Who did you see.

Beccaboo - Congratulations on being PUPO, with be sending you good luck vibes.

Hope everyone else is doing well with you different stages.

We had an appointment with the consultant this morning.  He thinks we should try another cycle but wants to do some tests first.  Blood tests to see if I am rejecting the embryo's....has anyone heard of that? a Hysteronsongraphy to see what is going on in the womb and he also wants to do the scratch.  Has anyone had experience of this?  Depending on the test results, he said we can do another cycle at the end of April. xx


----------



## Lolisita

Natparnell - You know what, I keep forgetting his name, but not the two main consultants. Never heard of that blood test...Are u doing a fresh cycle? I asked reg the endometrial scratch,  but got told that you have to have at least 2 failed cycles. 
As far as I remember you are doing a private consultant led cycle? That is the best way as u get a say in everything... x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Nat, lovely to hear from you, I was thinking about how you were.  
Thank you for the good luck vibes  
Sorry that you have been feeling a bit down, its so hard when our every thought is consumed by the IVF and treatment that when its finished with no positive ending it can feel really strange. I have heard about tests to see if you body rejects them, I think some ladies from my old cycle board have had them before starting another cycle. I had the scratch this go, it is supposed to support implantation. That will be nice that you can start again soon, end of April isn't far away. xx

Lolista, poor you, maybe its due to all the treatment, pessaries etc. I think cranberry juice and those powders should help and maybe clear it. I've had it before when it just wouldn't clear up and made me feel quite ill, the GP then prescribed me antibiotics. maybe book an appointment for next week which you can cancel if need be. I was drinking cranberry juice by the bucket load! Hope its sorts itself. xx

My clinic said they would call me this morning if my third embryo made it to blastocyst and good enough for freezing. Ive not heard anything so presume it hasn't.  Its quite scary thinking now that my two don't stick that will be it for me. Me and DH said unless we had a frozen to use, this would be our last go. praying this go works now! xx


----------



## NatParnell

Thanks Beccaboo and Lollista, yes doing Consultant led so maybe that's why they have agreed to do more tests, although it does mean more money.  Has anyone got any thoughts on Zita West supplements, I wonder if it was worth giving them a try? x


----------



## lilo

Hi Nat,

Just wanted to say that I have had the scratch done this time. Have egg collection planned for Friday so while I still have a long way to go, my clinic recommended it to help aid implantation. A lot of women say it really hurts and I was pretty nervous going into this. While it isn't comfortable, it only lasts about ten seconds and I didn't find it as bad as I had built it up to be. x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Nat- I had scratch this time too wasn't too bad told it may help so thought why not as I've had four failed attempts and 2 x m/c I'll try anything now n thought if it did work child birth would be worse lol even did acupuncture this time and hypnosis. We'll soon see if the scratch helped or not. Never tried zita west supplements Hun xx

Beccaboo- give them a call Hun they should tell u either way they called me n my third one didn't make freeze graded 3cc on day 6 not good so unfortunately just these two for me as well! My DH always says that's it never again but after a year or so and a holiday with me saving every penny he soon changes his mind fx this time it works though. Have u tested?? X


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi WelshFrench, Yes I thought they would have called either way but they said would only call if they can freeze but maybe I call them in a bit. 
I don't know how you ladies keep going, this is my 3rd attempt in a year and I feel drained by it all! I just hope these stick. From being pretty positive all along I am now going from positive to negative already....that's definitely called the 2ww! haha. 
No tests, they are put away but google had already been in use!
Have you got the whole 2ww off work? Sometimes I think its good to work it but lost all motivation for work at the mo!
xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Beccaboo- I know the feeling that's why I had a three year break I didn't wanna talk about Ivf for years after, but time heals and I'm now strong enough for anything bring it on lol xx yeah I got time off work another week so I'm gonna test before I go back so I can know either way xx  
Just coincided with my holidays no one knows about this attempt! X


----------



## mcstamp

Excellent news Sarah and Tashap, I hope you are both looking after yourselves and recovering well.  I'll look forwards to hearing your updates. 

Thanks Lolista-  I will order some ovulation sticks- Its nice to feel I have a bit of control ! I don' know about 2 again.  I'm starting to feel that its unlucky for us but I know that's daft and the science says 2 so... we'll see.      

Natparnell- Glad you had your follow up so soon. Is it the immunes testing  your consultant is suggesting?  I have read about them but find the amount of info quite overwhelming, so can't quite tell whether they are worth doing or not- but then how do you put a value on any of this?  At least you are getting these further things offered.  I'm on NHS and am pretty sure they will change nothing or investigate anything further.  There's def a page on FF all about it though...

Beccaboo- Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit 2week wait ish- ooo a new word you are feeling Twish. 3rd time in a year has felt exhausting to me too and kind of sobering once I was PUPO, probably because of fear over it being last go.  Its quite a lot to grapple with whilst still remaining positive!  I would ring the clinic, so you can put your mind at ease.  Not knowing will not help how you are feeling. FX its good news x


----------



## princessb26

Hi,

Can I be added to this chat?

Had my egg collection yesterday, first time!!!!! Will hear back from clinic tomorrow on next stage, transfer could be tomorrow, latest Saturday.


----------



## Bella1234

NatParnell - Not posted in this group before, as went straight to 2ww group, but didn't want to read and run when I potentially have some information of interest to you. 
As you can see from my profile, I had 5 failed cycles (1 Iui, 3 ICSI & 1 FET) before switching clinics. The new clinic (Care) recommended I carried out the Chicago test, a blood test which test for immunology issues, to see if my body was rejecting the pregnancies. A few things were flagged up on this, suggesting my overactive immune system might be attcking the embryos. The result of this can be (as in my case) failure to implant, or repeated early miscarriages. With my my 4th ICSI, I was put on an immunology protocol, including taking steroids as well as having Intralipid drips before and after treatment. I got my first ever BFP on this protocol, resulting in the birth of DS. I have now had a FET, on the same protocol, and have had another (still very early and cautious) BFP. I obviously cant guarantee that this is what has made the difference, but after years of repeated failures, to gave 2 BFP's in a row, I would certainly recommend having a look into this to anyone else in a similar situation.
Wishing you all the best of luck in whatever you decide to do in the future, keep hopefully, it can happen 😊 X x


----------



## Beccaboo

Mcstamp, I love that word, Twish, it will be used from now on!


----------



## Angedelight

Nat- sorry to hear you've been feeling so rubbish. Glad you had your follow up. Bella has given a good summary but my friend who just had her first BFP after several failed cycles had shown slightly raised NK cells on a test. Elevated levels could mean body rejects embryos. She took steroids from EC all the way through and maybe this was what helped? Who knows!

I had the scratch done before this cycle- I had one done last October but we couldn't start due to a cyst. It wasn't pleasant but it was bearable. Because we had time out over Christmas I had to have another one done as they only last a couple of cycles. The most painful thing was the £250 it cost each time!. Just another drop in the ocean that is self funded IVF. At least there are things they will do differently next time- I think that always helps to know you are trying what you can.

Welsh french- I had a 2 year break- great, but I had forgotten how hard it all is. 
Mcstamp and Beccaboo-you girls are incredible doing 3 in a year. We always time it to do one at the beginning of the year as easy to detox/avoid people. Summer off then end of the year. However time is of the essence these days. I had an absolute meltdown before my 36th back in Novemver as it put me in a new results bracket. 

Mcstamp- loving Twish!. 

Lolisita- each time I've had 2 put back. This time due to the quality not being great if have let them put 3 back if they offered. I've never had top quality though which is why it's been recommended.

Lolly-hope you enjoyed your tea and sandwich!

Tashap- it's quality not quantity so try not to worry about numbers.

Kipper- good news on your embryos.

Sarah- glad all went well.

Welcome princess.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

I had to be dragged out of bed this morning by my husband as definitely feeling Twish. I'm going to go and buy my tests tomorrow afternoon ready for Thursday. Asda have 2 first responses for a reduced price of £6!!. 

A x


----------



## gymrunner

Hi everyone

mcstap, twish, I love that  

Nat and Beccaboo, sorry you're not feeling great. 

Sarah, great news all went well

Kipper great news on your embryos. 

Hugs to everyone else I've missed, as usual I'm on my phone!

Afm, 1 embryo stopped developing, the other 4 are developing still so they're  leaving it yet another day!! They're saying et will be tomorrow or Thursday. I think Thursday is the latest they can leave it....I'm hoping anyway! Getting  a tad frustrated with having to tell work " not leaving early today, maybe tomorrow". They're being uber supportive but I'm finding it frustrating!!


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Gymrunner-good luck on your et won't be long xx

Angedelight- I hope this works but if not gonna defo ask again about nk killer cells xx I 100% agree i forgot how much was involved after a break from it for so long!


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Bella1234- I take the steriods now but never had the Intralipid drip before and after treatment I've read people at my clinic have had this done during their cycles and I think that's the only thing I haven't done. do u think if another cycle would be needed they would allow me to do that without testing just In case? 
This cycle I had assisted hatching, embryo glue a scratch, embryoscope, and acupuncture! Xx


----------



## Hope11978

Hi everyone, what a day mega busy as off of work now for a couple of days.

I have scrolled back, it’s been busy on here today!

Gymrunner – Glad you got your call, good luck for tomorrow if you go for ET x  

Sarahsuperdork – Oh no that’s so bad that you were delayed for EC this morning, so pleased it went well for you and you got 11 eggs!! How are you feeling? Good luck for your call tomorrow x

Lolly – How are you feeling today?  8 fertilised is really great, Friday will soon be here and your embies can snuggle in,  your bacon sandwich sounded good x

Beccaboo –Hope you are feeling a bit better, try and keep positive.  I think the lead up to EC and ET we are so busy with appointments and injections etc and then the 2ww...nothing.  We end up analysing every twinge and feeling and it’s so difficult.  Everything is still crossed for you x

Tashap – Glad your EC went ok, 5 eggs is good like the others say quality over quantity, that’s what my clinic keep telling me!  Hope you feel ok after EC?x 

Angeldelight – FX for your test Thursday  x

Lilo – How are you Lilo, if I have remembered correctly I think you have a scan tomorrow. FX your follies have grown and you are on track for ec  x

Bridget –Thanks Bridget everything crossed.  That’s good of your work reducing your parents evening appointments  your symptoms sound good! Good luck for Friday x 

Mcstamp – Lovely to see your post, hope you get your follow up appointment soon x ps also loving twish!

Natparnell – Hi Nat, really hope you get to go ahead in April with your next cycle and I really hope it will be your lucky time x

Princess – welcome and good luck for your call tomorrow x

Londonhels – Maybe try and hold out to Friday, if you can? x

Kipper – Good luck with your ET tomorrow  hope the others make it to blast x 

Lolisita –Hope you managed to get some advice for cystitis? I have had it a couple times in the past but just used the powders and cranberry juice like you said x

Looby – Hope you are feeling a little better today? x

AFM – Tomorrow is EC for us and so so nervous of how many eggs we will get.  We have been told to hope for one which is very unnerving but is all we got last time.  Praying, hoping and crossing everything we get our one! If not I know we will both be so devastated.  Be glad when tomorrow is over and we know where we stand.  Like I say am trying to remain positive until we have a reason not to be.  Tonight I will be refreshing my orange nail polish (on toes) for a bit of luck! 


----------



## Bella1234

Welshfrench - Not sure, it's worth asking? But the Chicago test tests for quite a few things, so maybe they would recommend you finding out exactly what aspects, if any, you need to combat. They also might not be happy to prescribe a treatment, no matter how low risk, if not necessary? Hopefully you won't need to, as you will be successful this time 😊 Is it your first time on steroids? That alone might just do the trick   X x


----------



## Lucy101

Sorry to read and dash but Nat I just wanted to say defo read up on killer cells or nk cells. A friend of mine had 3 miscarriages and 2 failed Ivfs all due to her killer cells. After taking steroids she now has lovely twins 😊 Xxx

Well done lovely ladies with your egg collections you've all done so well. And keep going 2ww ladies. Fingers crossed for all of you waiting for embie news it's all so exciting and scary. 

Sending lots of love to all of you what ever stage you are at. Huge huge love and hugs to 
Lolisita,Nellie, Nat, mcstamp. So glad you are having your appointments and starting to get plans and things together. I think of you all the time xx

My phone is so hard to post on I just wanted to say that I'm checking in to see how you are all doing and willing you all to get bfp's. Get an orange duvet cover girls!!  

XXXX


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Thx bella1234 no this will be my second attempt with the steroids now so fx they do the trick like u said 😘 xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Lucy, hope you are keeping well. Yep I think I need an orange duvet in my life! Xx

Hi hope, wanted to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow. you Might be surprised and they manage to get a few more. Will be thinking of you. What time are you booked in for? Xx

Lilo, good luck with your scan tomorrow lovely.  xx

Gymrunner, they certainly keep moving the ET goalpost for you! Soon be PUPO with us other ladies who are twish! Xx

Sarah, you've done so well today wth your egg numbers, you must be super pleased, good luck with call tomorrow. 

Lolly, same for you, good luck on that call, let us know how your call goes Xx

Tashap, hope you feeling a little better and positive from comments on her today. You've done so well. Good luck tomorrow too. Xx

Angedelight, me and DH said we would do them pretty much one after the other because we are of good age and wanted to keep the chances up at much as possible. I think a break is also good, you've got the right idea I reckon! Let's hope you don't require any other breaks as this one will be your time. 

Bridget, boob squishing has commenced! Xx

Hope you are all having Lovely evenings. Xx


----------



## lilo

Wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow Hope. Really, really hope they get that egg. Will be waiting on your update 

Becaboo and Hope - thanks so much for the good luck wishes for tomorrow. Hopefully everything is in place now. 

Sarah - Hope you are feeling ok tonight.  

AFM - I have my final scan planned for tomorrow morning. Am hoping to get the go ahead to trigger tomorrow night ready for egg collection on Friday. X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

lilo - Good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope you can set that date for EC. 

Beccaboo - Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too crazy. 

Lucy - I like the sound of an orange duvet cover! The nurse commented on my painted toenails today. 

Hope - Wishing you so much luck for tomorrow, hope you get your golden egg or more! Looking forward to your update tomorrow. 

gymrunner - Great news on your embryos going so strong. I hear you on the work-related frustration, I feel so lucky to have the time off this time. 

Angedelight - Keep going, not long until you can test now. Thanks for the heads up on the Asda offer!

Lolisita - No advice other than cranberry juice I'm afraid, hope you feel better soon. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well this evening. Lots of love to all of you. I tried to nap earlier but didn't so I'll be going to bed very soon. Anxious about our little eggs in the love lab tonight, here's hoping they're doing their stuff! Bit uncomfortable but not too bad and still very relieved to have had a good experience this time.


----------



## lilo

Glad you are feeling ok Sarah. Get a good night's sleep and fingers crossed for your call tomorrow. x


----------



## londonhels

Hi everyone - just a quick note to say that it's over for us as I got my period this evening.  Obviously v upset and both of us had a good cry together.  Onto third attempt soon after a nice holiday and maybe a bucket  of wine.  Just wanted to say thank you for all the support and kind words you guys all gave me over last month, it really has meant a  lot xxxxxxx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi all,

Just a quick one as only just got in and have to be up early in the morning. I will reply more fully tomorrow but just wanted to say thank you for all the advice you have all given me, really has helped and will do more reading up on it all. 

Best of luck to all those having things done tomorrow. 

Londonhels - sorry to hear your news. 

Catch up tomorrow. Xx


----------



## lilo

So sorry Londonhels. Make sure you down that bucket ful of wine and take time to go on that much-needed holiday. 

Hope - thinking of you. Really hope that little egg is the best. X


----------



## Lucy101

Londonhels- I'm so so sorry to read this I had everything crossed for you. So glad you and your oh are able to support each other. That wine will taste amazing enjoy as much as you can and let us know what amazing holiday you book. Such a great idea to get away from it all together and heal. Lots of love to you and OH xxx


----------



## Rachdav

London heels - Really sorry to hear your news...hope the wine numbed the pain slightly. I agree.....I nice get away with hubby could do you the world of good!

Good luck for everyone having appointments, EC and ET today!

Yesterday was the first day i felt well again after EC...i felt like a new woman! I never got the call from the clinic, so I called them up yesterday afternoon.......they said they routinely don't call people (even though they said they would!). anyway, apparently everything is ok. They didn't say how many we had or what quality they are but we're having ET today so I presume they'll tell us before I get my legs in those stirrups!!! 
Appointment is at 2pm so i know this morning is going to drag!!!! ahhhhh! 
Is it weird that i feel a little nervous that we're at the end of the cycle and we'll finally find out? I weirdly feel like I don't want it to end.....although i can't wait for it to end! (Im probably not making sense - sorry) Its probably coz i'm petrified of seeing a BFN. 

sorry for the waffle ladies. Hope you all have a fab day.


----------



## Beccaboo

Londonhels, so truly sorry to hear your news.  thinking of you and enjoy that wine and holiday. Xx

Good luck for scan lilo. Xx

Rachdav, good luck for et. Xx

Hope, good luck for EC. Xx

Sarah, lolly and Tashap, hope good news for fertilisation calls today. 

Plus good luck to anyone I've missed that is scanning or waiting calls. Thinking of you all. 
Xx


----------



## sara2016

Londonhels- I'm so so sorry sending you lots of hugs. 

Good luck to anyone else with appointments and scans today.

Just had my last scan got 27 follies which is why I feel so bloated looks like EC will be Friday but have to go back tonight to see doctor for him to confirm it and also waiting on blood results to make sure they aren't high so I can have a fresh transfer this time which I'm praying for fingers crossed I can. 

Hope you are all ok and I'm thinking of you all xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

sara - Wow, 27 follicles! I'm not surprised you feel uncomfortable. Fingers crossed for a fresh transfer for you. 

londonhels - I'm so sorry to see your news this morning, take care of yourself. Thinking of you. 

Rachdav - Good luck for your ET today. 

Hugs to you all. Good luck to anyone else waiting for calls/with appointments today. 

Just had our call - 10 of our 11 eggs fertilised. Over the moon! They will call again tomorrow with a provisional time for a day 3 transfer, not sure if we will find out anything on quality tomorrow because they don't usually check on day 2 but we might since they're in the embryoscope and don't need to be disturbed.


----------



## Rachdav

Thanks ladies!

Gymrunner - have you heard when your ET will be? I'm hoping it will be today so we can be on the same day!


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies. Hope you are all well.

Sorry i have not been on for agggeesss. Been so busy with work. 

Tried to read n catch up but on my phone. Hope some of u got bfp. 

Im just finished period so will phone clinic in april with my nect period to start again xxx


----------



## lilo

Sarah that's fantastic news. There must surely now be some good little embies to choose from that lot. 
Good luck Sara - fingers crossed you get to have a fresh cycle. 
After a horrible journey on the m25 in the rain I have made it to the clinic only to find nowhere to park. Aaargh! Sitting waiting for my scan now so will post again afterwards. X


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Lots of hugs to *Londonhels*.

I think I'm out too. I snapped at my husband last night, where I'd usually manage to be quietly exasperated - a sure sign of PMT - and I'm now having a slight bleed. It could potentially be a very late implantation bleed, so I'm going to soldier on through, but I am really not confident and have had a jolly good cry this morning. It just feels so bloody unfair. I'm also having a complete meltdown as I'll be 39 in a fortnight and it really feels like my time is up! That's just me being a hormonal idiot though!


----------



## lolly1121

That's great news Sarah!

I have just had the call from the clinic we lost 2 over night so down to 6. Out of these there are 2 at 2 cells she said they are lagging. 3 at 3 cells one good quality the other 2 average and 1 at 4 cell which is poor quality. 

I'm worried now as she didn't seem very positive, can anyone advise? I'm so worried we are going to end up with none or poor quality


----------



## Ms Gnomer

When was EC, Lolly?


----------



## lolly1121

It was Monday afternoon I had my egg collection. X


----------



## Ms Gnomer

You'd usually be looking at approx a 3- to 4-cell to be transfered on a 2dt, so you're definitely in the right range.  Some embryos run away with themselves and split very quickly, and others are slow. If they're choosing blastocysts to transfer, they'll go for the cleanest and most even-celled embryos with the most cells, but there's no magic time limit on when the blasts will be hatching, so try not to worry that they're growing at varying rates.  Equally, there are people that have what are determined to be "low grade" embryos put back which stick and become beautiful babies, so it's not worth overthinking it.  Only time will tell.


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies. Hope you are all well.

Sorry i have not been on for agggeesss. Been so busy with work. 

Tried to read n catch up but on my phone. Hope some of u got bfp. 

Im just finished period so will phone clinic in april with my nect period to start again xxx


----------



## gymrunner

Just a quick one, I'll post properly later. 

Londonhels, so sorry. Take care of yourselves xx

Afm, Et is today at 2.15!!!! Rachdav, we're et buddies! 

Hugs to everyone

Xx


----------



## lilo

Good luck Rachdav and gymrunner for et today. 

Hope - Been thinking of you. Hope it all went well. 

AFM - back from the clinic and all set for ec Friday morning. Need to trigger at 10.45 tonight. No idea how I'm going to stay awake for that one 😬
Still only got three real follicles so just going to keep everything crossed that they each contain a good egg and that one or two fertilise. Got the main consultant doing my collection so if anyone can get those eggs out he can!


----------



## sara2016

Lilo - thats brilliant once I get confirmation I can trigger I have to do mine at 8.30 I dont know why we all have different times. Im so glad I have an EC buddy as Im getting nervous now dont know why as last time was horrific whereas this time I dont feel as bad. Im sure you will be fine and lets pray we both get news news from it x


----------



## Hope11978

Hi everyone sorry just a quick one as on phone

Sarahsuperdork - wow that's excellent 10 is great. How are you feeling today?

Lilo - how did your scan go??

Gym runner - good luck with ec x

Beccaboo -  how are you today? Hope you are feeling better in yourself  

Rachdavv - good luck for ET. 15 mind to go   

LonDonhels - so sorry to read your post  

Mrs Gnomer - Hope the bleeding stops and turns out to be implantation fx

Lolly - I agree try not to worry too much re grades 

Sara2016 - no wonder u are bloated.. keep drinking lots of water! 

Mo89 - good to see u on here hope April comes around quickly for u and u can get started x

Afm - thanks to you all for your lovely good luck messages this morning you are all so kind  
EC today, I feel as though a bl**dy miracle happened we got 3 eggs so trippled what we got last time. Embrologist did say 2 look immature but at least I know my body can kick out more  now praying we get at least one fertilised they said they will call tomorrow AM. So now we are in anxiety mode waiting for the call tomorrow..  it's like we all manage to get over one hurdle and then we are all waiting to get over the next!! We are not out of the woods as yet but so glad we didn't cancel  xxx


----------



## lilo

Always good to have a buddy Sara. I am a little nervous but hoping to get away lightly as I only have three decent follies. The timing of your trigger correlates to the timing of collection, normally 36 hours later. You must be booked in for an earlier collection than me. Fingers crossed we both get our BFPs

FANTASTIC Hope. So pleased for you and willing your eggs on. X


----------



## Hope11978

Sorry Gym runner your Et is at 215pm so now...! God luck. 

Lilo - just seen your update. Glad you got the top consultant like you say he will get those eggies out! Mondays scan I only had the 3 follies but somehow we got 3 eggs although the nurse keep saying that she was hoping we would get one.. so hoping you will get your 3. I really hope so your situation is so similar to mine and it's so hard when u know the numbers aren't that high. Stay positive you will get your 3!!!    x


----------



## Hope11978

Thanks Lilo x


----------



## sara2016

We all need some BFP's now too give us all a boost so good luck to everyone I have my fingers crossed for you all x

Lilo - oh right well I ill be thinking of you when I come back from theatre as your be getting ready to go down. x


----------



## Myxini

I'm so sorry I completely went missing in action on this thread. 

I will try to have a catch up on how things have been going for you all. It must be some kind of a mental defense for me this time around, that I've found it easier to _not_ follow cycle buddies and_ not_ think about the whole thing. Very different from the last time, when I felt constantly obsessed by the process! It's like so far this time it doesn't really feel real at all.

I've still not had my FET. It's now day 39 on Buserelin, and been taking Oestradiol Valerate since 25.2. 
Thankfully _*finally*_* scan time tomorrow to see if the womb lining is as it should, and the transfer is pencilled in for the 14th. *


----------



## lilo

Ok girls. Need a bit of reassurance. Feel quite achy tonight and am worrying I'm ovulating early. Have been using cetrotide every morning and due to trigger tonight but just worry it's too late 😬 Can anyone shed any light into the way they felt the day/night of their trigger jab. X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

lilo I felt rough in the three days before EC, lots of twinges in my ovary, very tired and lots of CM. I also worried that I'd ovulated early!


----------



## Hope11978

Lilo -  I don't remember having any pains on Monday (trigger night) but I had mild period pain type cramps on Tuesday and this morning before EC. I also experienced some lower back pain and dizzy spells from last Friday, more so when lying in bed! I'm sure everything is ok, try not to worry and good luck with your trigger tonight


----------



## lilo

Thank you both. When you invest so much time and emotion, not to mention £ into this, it kind of takes over your life and you obsess about everything, or is that just me?! 😂


----------



## kipperfish

Hi All.

Yes, I had twinges right from the word go, the gonal F made me feel quite pregnant, the cetrocide gave me confidence I wouldn't ovulate early. Twinges and pain are normal. In fact I was in quite a lot of mild pain in the days before EC and until ET - which was today! Fingers crossed. Now I'm on the 2 week wait.... Good luck all


----------



## lilo

Thank you Kipper. So sorry I hadn't realised you went for transfer today. This board moves so fast. Congrats on now being on the 2ww. Fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Enjoy being PUPO kipper!


----------



## Rachdav

kipper and gymrunner......How did your transfers go? They have given me a date of the 20th March to test.....are you both the same? 

ET was one today.....1 embie on board and 2 in the freezer. They also said the other 7 are still being looked at so they'll decide tomorrow if there any more they can freeze.....really hope they can freeze another couple! (I sound greedy - sorry). 

Does everyone do their own heads in on the 2ww? I know i won't be able to think of anything else! It's going to drag like mad isn't it!?!?! 

Lilo - hope you manage to stay awake for your trigger shot tonight!!


----------



## lilo

Ah congrats RachDav. Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you and that you get your BFP. Great to have some in the freezer too. 
Two hours 45 mins and counting....


----------



## sara2016

LILO I feel the same just got back and done trigger shot so now feel like a whale as they have grown another 2mm since this morning. Unfortunately I can't have a fresh transfer as my progesterone levels are too high which has upset me but I have to try and stay positive and work towards having a frozen transfer soon. Bring on Friday for the both of us xx


----------



## lilo

Another 2mm in one day? Wow! Sorry you can't have a fresh cycle but you just have to trust your clinic that they are doing right by you. Any idea when you can have the frozen transfer? How many follicles do you have Sara? Roll on Friday for us both. X


----------



## sara2016

Yes I wondered why I was in pain earlier lol well hopefully the OHSS  will go quickly this time as did the SP so I aiming for April time to start again. Well about 27 follies but I have PCOS so apparently producing this many is normal for that last time I had to same but ended up with two frozen embryos so just have to wait and see xx


----------



## lilo

Ha ha us egg collection buddies are opposite ends of the spectrum. There's you with 27 and me with 3!!!! X


----------



## sara2016

Last time I had 35 but only got 16 eggs so I can't really go by the number of follies until they have got the eggs x


----------



## lilo

And there's me praying that all of mine have eggs!!! X


----------



## sara2016

I'm sure you will be fine like they say it only takes one and that's what I'm hoping for one good frozen one to work we don't ask for much do we this journey is a tough one for us all and we should all get at least one out if it as it doesn't seem fair xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Sara- aww Hun I'm sorry u can't have a fresh cycle but frozen embryos are easier on your body let's hope u get fab eggs and u get as many as possible to freeze x do they freeze once they are blasts? What happens with your endo scratch now will u have another one or will the one u had be ok for your froze cycle? X


----------



## lilo

Trigger done. No more jabs. Whoop whoop! X


----------



## Hope11978

Lilo - yay!!! glad u are all done with your trigger   enjoy your drug free day tomorrow.  Sleep well x


----------



## Lucy101

Good luck rachdav- I hope the 2ww flys by for you. Congratulations for being pupo😊 Xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Morning everyone, good luck to anyone with appointments or waiting for calls today. PUPO ladies, stay strong!


----------



## Angedelight

Tested a day early BFN. Not surprised as embryo quality wasn't great and had fragmentation. It's better in a way to be out of the torturous 2ww- especially when I had such little hope of it working. Having had a 2 year break between cycles I had forgotten how hard emotionally it is. I've really struggled. I'm going to look into fertility counselling, get a follow up booked in ASAP, just ordered It Starts With The Egg and will have a few drinks this weekend. 

We already said we would have a few months off and look to start at the end of the summer- if they can give us any hope that embryo quality can be improved. I can't go through this again if there's not much point. Next time will be the last time.

This is a crappy journey and I'm so sorry for us that have to go through it. Good luck to the rest of you who are still in.
A x


----------



## sara2016

Angeldelight- Im so sorry it is so tough it really is and not fair either. I really hope you can go to counselling as I found it helpful. Sending you lots of hugs xx

Welsh- Thanks I know I just wanted a go at a fresh one but the way Im feeling at the moment its not the best idea so hopefully we can start FET as soon as possible. Yeah they will have to be blastocysts so I reckon 6 days from tomorrow we will know how many we have. Well Im hoping not as its another £250 I had it the first FET and that didnt work then didnt have it the second FET and it did work so I dont think it makes much difference really. I think it depends how long after we start FET since I had it done maybe.

Good luck to anyone else whose having appointments scans etc today thinking of you all xx


----------



## lilo

So sorry Angedelight. Even though you prepare yourself for bad news, it still really hurts. xxx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

I caved this morning don't know why I did but thought why not n got bfn still early days but I don't think it's gonna change 😥 after five attempts I don't get to carried away but still annoys me all that saving and hard work for no baby at the end! Still early I know 5dp5dt but got my bfp then before so though bugger it lol xx never mind onwards n upwards xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Welshfrench..  If you haven't got enough of the HCG which is very likely at 5dp then it could change so keep positive.   xx

Angedelight, so sorry you got a BFN this morning lovely, its just so hard as however much we prepare ourselves is never easy when we test and get the result we don't want. Lots of big hugs. xx

Sara, Quickly reading back I see you weren't able to carry on the fresh go and it will be a FET. Sorry to hear you are at risk of that horrible OHSS again.  Hope you will be feeling better soon to get going with that FET.

I really only had a quick brief read up yesterday so I need to go back and read where everyone is again but well done to all you ladies that had good fertilisation with their eggs and those of you that are now in the 2ww.

Nothing much happening with me, busy at work but only today and tomorrow and I am free for a week! xx


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Hi ladies,
Would love to join, I have my egg collection booked for too. I have been following for a while but would love to join


----------



## gymrunner

Angeldelight, so sorry. Hope you and oh are looking after each other. 

Rachdav, et went well for you then? I'm really glad. 

Kipper, did you also et yesterday?

My et yesterday went well, one top grade blastocyst and one just turning into a blastocyst. Otd is also 20th Rachdav. We're test buddies and can stop each other testing early!
I slept 11 hours last night! I'm finding this process so hard and tiring. I had a call today to say my other two didn't make it to a good enough quality to freeze and it's really upset me. Crazy I know as it has no impact on the two put back but I can't help thinking that I really can't go through this again and so to know I don't have any frozen puts even more pressure on these they put in. I also feel really lonely through this, dh is bring uber supportive, as are the friends that know, but I feel like this is all on me now and feel really alone. 

Anywho, sorry for such a sad sob post, just wanted to get it off my chest. 

Hugs to everyone xx


----------



## lilo

Hang in there WelshFrench. There is still time for that result to change.
Welcome Lizzie. Is your egg collection tomorrow?
Bridget - Haven't heard from you for a few days. Just to say I have been thinking of you and really hope you get the best result tomorrow. x


----------



## lilo

Sorry gymrunner I think our posts crossed. Great news that you have two good blasts put back yesterday. Please don't feel all alone. This is never all on you. It's such a hard journey but one that will hopefully make you and your dh stronger. I am having e/c tomorrow and with only three follies it is very doubtful that I will have anything good enough to freeze so I know what you mean about the added pressure. It feels like the mountain just keeps getting higher each step of the way.
Rant and sob away on here too because, whatever our stories and situations, the one thing remains that we are all in this together and can hopefully offer support and a friendly virtual hug. xxx


----------



## Hope11978

Good luck and thinking of all of you with appointments today

Lilo – Hope you are enjoying your drug free day? 

Gymrunner – Glad your ET went well yesterday and you have 2 on board.  We are all here to support each other through this incredibly tough journey and it’s good to get things off our chests! FX your 2 embies are snuggling in x 

Sarahsuperdork –Hey Sarah how are you?  I’ve scrolled back but can’t see your transfer date?  Hope you are enjoying your time off work 

Lizzie –Welcome, when is your EC?

Beccaboo – Last day at work then off for a week, what a great feeling! 

Angeldelight – sorry to read your news, hope you have loved ones close today  xx


AFM – Good news, after being informed yesterday that 2 eggs looked immature, 3 out of 3 have fertilised! I had to ask the embryologist to repeat herself!  I’m just so glad we didn’t cancel this cycle  I have been asked to go for ET on Saturday AM so a day 3 transfer.  They said they will call Saturday morning if they are going to try and take to blastocyst, but I am more than happy with a day 3 as an extra day compared to last year’s cycle.  We are both more than a little shocked and extremely pleased we have got this far.  I hope this gives others with a small amount of follies a bit of hope xxx


----------



## lilo

Hope I just gasped out loud when I read this. Such fantastic news and it certainly has made me feel a little more positive again.     
So, so pleased for you. When is your OTD? I think I will probably be the last one on this thread to test, assuming I get that far. By the way, did you have normal IVF or ICSI? x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi hope, that brilliant. I was going to mention you in
My post earlier but I couldn't scroll back to see if you had an update on eggs, but now you have, 3 out of 3 is so fab, pleased for you.  

Post more later xx


----------



## Hope11978

Thanks Lilo & Beccaboo 

Lilo - Glad you are feeling a bit more positive I struggled to remain positive due to low numbers i kind of thought pray for 1 egg hope for more!  I think I was trying to not set my sights too high as it was a way to protect myself from disappointment.

We had ICSI.  My paperwork states 14 days to OTD so I assume if we have ET Saturday then the OTD will be Friday 25th March?  (Good Friday)!! here's hoping it is a good Friday   

I will be thinking of you tomorrow and I have everything crossed for you.  What time are you due to be at the clinic? x


----------



## Ms Gnomer

*Hope*, that's such fabulous news! Well done your little embryos! 

*Angedelight*, I know that nothing I can say will make you feel better today, but you are in my thoughts today. Look after each other. x

AFM I'm working today. Just stopped home to grab some lunch, but I've eaten too fast and now I feel sick!  Goodness knows what's going on with AF. It still hasn't come on full flow, so maybe I do have some hope after all. I guess we'll find out when I test on Sunday. I caved and tested yesterday when I started bleeding, and of course it was a BFN as it was far too early. I guess that I just wanted to see a BFP for the first time in my life before the HCG disappeared, but that was a silly thing anyway.

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you.


----------



## lilo

Thanks Hope. Have to be there at 10.15. I am also praying for one decent egg that fertilises. If I get to transfer I have the same test date as its 14 days from collection at my clinic. X


----------



## Nellie321

Lolisita thank you for the strength and vibes. I defo need them at the mo. Sorry you’ve got a bladder infection. You are doing all the right things. I’d book an appointment with GP for next week as you can always cancel it if you don’t need it. The sachets and the cranberry should help though. I had one after my last cycle – no idea why but I did what you are doing and it went. Big hugs x

Beccaboo thank you for the hugs. I hope you are not going too insane in the 2ww

Finchyblues the ladies on here are incredible and have kept me sane these past two months. Support is everything when going through something like this. Good luck with your cycle x

Hope thank you hunni. I have been willing your little follies/eggs and embies along and am so happy for you! I have low numbers too so know how anxious the waiting is. You have done so well! Fx for ET on Saturday x

Mcstamp lovely to hear from you too. I’m 'only' two failed cycles in but defo feel like my mojo up and left and no sign of returning! Seeing my consultant tonight and feeling very nervous. I hope you get your follow up through soon. We are always waiting for something aren’t we? I have no frosties so will have to wait until I can start another fresh cycle – been warned this may not be until May/June which seems forever away! x

Lolly that’s fab news! Fx for Friday x

Hi Nat, lovely to hear from you too, I’ve been thinking about you and hoping you are ok. I’m going to be asking my consultant tonight about whether or not my body is rejecting the embies – the testing is called immune testing to see if you have any Natural Killer Cells. I read this online so am keen to learn more and hope she will say we can have the test. End of April seems really soon. How do you feel about it? I’ve been warned I may have to wait until May/June which seems forever away. I had the scratch this time but it obviously didn’t help me but it is said it can double your chances so it can’t hurt to have it. X

Bella congrats on your DS and your BFP. Interesting info you provide. I’m going to discuss this with my consultant tonight and see what she advises. I’m private so surely could have this testing done as I’m paying?! 

Lucy thanks for the love and hugs. It defo helps! Hope you are doing ok?

Londonhels I am so sorry to read your news hunni. Take time to heal and enjoy some (a lot of) wine and a holiday away. Love and hugs x

Sarah that’s fab fertilisation results! You will defo have some good embies in there x

Lilo good luck for EC tomorrow. On my first cycle I only had 3 follies, they got 3 eggs, only one fertilised but we got a BFP so it can happen! Sadly ended in mc but it shows its defo quality over quantity x

Myxini lovely to hear from you! Good luck for your scan tomorrow x

Kipper and Rachdav congrats on being PUPO x

Sara sorry you can’t have a fresh transfer. Fx for your frosties x

Angedelight I’m so sorry hunni. Thinking of you. Sending you love and hugs x

Gymrunner I felt exactly the same as you, with no frosties and I felt like it was all on me. Lean on those around you. I think my DH felt totally useless as he couldn’t do anything but watch me go through everything and that made me feel worse! It’s truly unfair that we have to go through this. Congrats on being PUPO and fx this works for you x

Ms Gnomer am keeping everything crossed for you x

To anyone I have missed, you are all in my thoughts. Love and light x


----------



## gymrunner

Strange that some of you are told to test 14 days after ec but I'm 16. Each clinic is different I guess. Won't help me with the not testing early though if I know it can be done 14 days after!!


----------



## lilo

Thank you Nellie. Good luck with your consultant. Hope you can squeeze in a bit before they say. X


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Gymrunner, like you I have no frosties either, its unfortunate but I think I was lucky having one on my last go. Keep those positive spirits up that you wouldnt need them anyway and your two will stick. That's what Im hoping! tests dates are also based on whether you had a 5dt or 3dt too so that can sometimes be where they differ but yep, clinics have different timings on things dont they. x

Hi Nellie, Im good thank you. Feeling ok on the 2ww, not tempted to test in the slightest and keeping chilled and looking forward to my week off next week. I met a friend for dinner last night which was lovely, I met her through FF, she lives near me, her IVF treatments never worked but she is currently 18weeks through a natural miracle which is just lovely.  I hope your follow up with the consultant goes well tonight. Sorry to hear your mojo hasn't come back but it does take some time to just feel normal again so bear with it!  

McGnomer, fx crossed for you still for OTD sunday. maybe it was a little implantation bleed you had.

Sarah, Hows things after you fantastic eggs and fertilisation rates, you must be super pleased. Have you heard anymore when ET is?

Hi Lilo, enjoy no jab night, its lovely not to do them!  Good luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you and looking forward to hearing your news. xx

Welsh, how are you doing today, I hope you are not too disheartened about your test, as I said, it is early. xx

Hi Lucy, How are you doing lovely pregnant lady? xx

Hi everyone else, sorry Im not doing personals for you all, work is gone super busy today, typical and I need to make sure I am sorted for when I stick my out of office on tomorrow! whoop! 
I am feeling fine, hoping for the best xx


----------



## gymrunner

Beccaboo, my test date is 16 days post ec regardless of what stage they were put back. Ah well, I have Rachdav as a test buddy so I'll wait so we're in it together!


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Hi,
Thank you for my welcome comments 
I am booked in for egg collection tomorrow so same as Lilo no injections today did my last one last night. Am feeling nervous!
Hope that is fantastic getting 3 out of 3 I'm sure waiting to hear is one of the hardest parts.
xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Lizzie, good luck for tomorrow too. let us know how it goes. xx

Hi Gymrunner, its all strange and confusing isn't it!. Im 15 days past 3dt, 18th March, that's the date! Great you have a test buddy, I say last if you can, I always think the clinic gives us test dates for a reason but that's my personal opinion on testing early  
xx


----------



## lilo

Thanks Beccaboo. Good luck tomorrow Lizzie and Sara. Thinking of you both. X


----------



## Myxini

Afternoon ladies. I hope you're doing okay tonight. I'm all caught up! I'm sorry I can't manage personals, but I'm truly so very sorry for all of you who've had bad news already - either interrupted cycle or BFN.

It seems there's loads of you on 2ww right now. Very exciting, and well done everyone getting through the EC. Fingers crossed for you all!

My scan today went well. Apparently my endometrium is looking chunky...  So ET will be Monday, if the embryos defrost okay.  I'm feeling a little bit excited now, a little bit less detached. A little bit sore too - the heavy feeling of the night before AF. Must be all that chunkyness.


----------



## Hope11978

Ms Gnomer – thank you.  You still have time, everything crossed for Sunday x

Lilo – so we could well be test buddies if our timings are right  that’s quite a nice time no rushing to get there in the morning.  Really hope everything goes well for you x

Sarahsuperdork – How are you Sarah? Enjoying your time off?x

Nellie – Thanks Nellie, good luck at your consultant appointment tonight hope you get some answers x

Gymrunner – Yes it’s so strange why we all have different test dates.  Nice you have a test buddy!x

Lizzie – Enjoy no injections tonight, yes waiting for the fertilisation call is pretty worrying! Is this your first cycle? Wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow x

Myxini – Good luck for Monday ET x


----------



## sara2016

LILO and Lizzie - good luck girls lets get this bit over and done with. Do you know what time roughly you are I think I'm about half 8 ish getting nervous now as it's finally here x


----------



## Lolisita

Angedelight - I am so sorry hun. Sending u lots of hugs. Awful journey xx I like the idea of the book, I looked it up, is it the one by Rebecca Fett? X

Gymrunner - great news on your ET   x

Beccaboo - how are u feeling hunni?  X

Nellie- My pleasure , more positive vibes going your way   Thanks hun. I called my GP and she prescribed short 3 day antibiotic course , really didn't want to take it but was feeling quite bad and sachets wasn't helping, 2 packs of them. Feeling better now, but still something there. 
Oh how strange that u had it as well maybe that's how body reacts after a cycle. X

Sorry no more personals , so busy at work xx


----------



## lilo

I am 10.15 Sara. Also feelings a little nervous more about any pain afterwards and about non fertilisation 😬 X


----------



## sara2016

I'm hoping they give me a lot of sedation so I can sleep for a bit as I haven't slept in three nights just worrying about everything. I'm sure you will be fine and if your in pain make sure you ask them to give you something I know I will need lots of anti sickness xx


----------



## Hope11978

Good luck Sara for tomorrow you will be fine   x


----------



## Beccaboo

Good luck Sara, you will be fine I am sure. Will be thinking of you xx

Lolista, glad you got some antibiotics and it's helping, hope it fully sorts itself soon. Xx I'm feeling good thanks, according to the chart implantation starts today, hope these little ones are snuggling in, they better be! Xx


----------



## sara2016

Thanks girls really appreciate it will be going to bed soon as got to be up at 5am. Will let you know how it goes once I'm back to reality from the sedation lol xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

sara, Lizzie and lilo - Wishing you three lots of luck for tomorrow. I would describe the pain afterwards as mild AF-type cramps; paracetamol before and after did the trick for me. I was so nervous but relieved afterwards that the sedation was so good this time.

Beccaboo - Hope there is some snuggly action going on in there for you today. Are you off work now?

Myxini - Good luck for ET on Monday.

gymrunner - It's confusing sometimes, the differences between clinics. On my previous full cycle, it was only 9dp5dt because they did a blood test. With a different clinic, I think my FET test date was 12dp5dt because it was a POAS test only.

Nellie - Lovely to hear from you  hope seeing your consultant tonight was helpful. Sending you lots of love.

Ms Gnomer - Thinking of you, still holding out hope for OTD for you!

Hope - Amazing that all three of your eggs fertilised  fab news.

welshfrench - Hugs to you  there really is plenty of time for that result to change though, please don't throw the towel in just yet.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well whatever stage you're at. Day 2 for my embryos today and nothing to report; I have a day 3 transfer booked for tomorrow afternoon but the hospital will call in the morning either to confirm that or cancel it if we are going to blast.


----------



## Rachdav

Angel delight - so so so sorry to hear your news. Hope you have some good support around you. i'll keep thinking of you.

Gymrunner....... I may have to convince you to test a day early with me as I am going to a baby shower on the test date!!!! I really don't know if I want to test then go to that!?!?!? I'd be a wreck.....either way!!!!!

May be absent for a few days now ladies as I'm going to London for the weekend with hubby and the family. Nice little break.
Hope everyone has a nice weekend! xx


----------



## lilo

Good luck for this afternoon if your transfer goes ahead Sarah X

AFM - well this is the moment when that roller coaster ride really ramps up a gear. Dropping my little girl at school in about 45 mins and heading to the clinic. Please pray that those three little follies all contain a good egg. 🙏
Wishing the very best of luck to my two e/c buddies Sara and Lizzie. Let's do this. X


----------



## Lolisita

Mixini- Good luck for ET   x

Beccaboo -thank u. Antibiotics definitely helped, feeling much better. 
I have a good feeling about your embies   x

Sarahsuperdork - Good luck for your call x

Lilo- Good luck hun x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Thx everyone I'm kicking myself for testing yesterday now I just couldn't help it, DH can't believe I did he said he'd rather me just have one sad day than many sad days every time I poas lol he has no hope it'll ever work (his motto hope hurts) bfp is a bonus! Lol wish I could be so relaxed about the whole thing like him lol
so last night after a few tears a friend announced she's pregnant after 10 years of trying her n hubby split about a year ago had one night stand now she's pregnant! Last thing I wanted to hear I am really happy for them but it makes me thing I'll never be a mum after saying this to DH he gave me a Churchill style speech about we'll never give up were still young, it'll only make us stronger, you WILL be a mum one day even if we end up adopting cause a child deserves your love (so sweet) xx made me feel loads better so positive again even if this cycle doesn't work this is our journey and no one else's, everyone's journey is different and unique and we'll appreciate it when it happens, our time will come! 
I've suffered so much loss in the last few years with Ivf and plus my dad died 8 weeks ago so thought he would be looking down giving me a helping hand this time! Xx
I'll test again official test day so fingers crossed but I'm so bad already looking at dates for next cycle lol xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Yay it egg day for you lovely ladies. All the best today Lilo, Sara and Lizzie. xx

Lolista, Thank you   I'm following the timeline thingy, and today is day 6, which is an implantation day! 

Welsh, It is so hard to be relaxed during the 2ww. Don't lose hope on one test that was early, keep those spirits up, lets get through a weekend then its only 5 days more. How you put it is how I think, testing early makes for lots of sad days and ups and downs, keep in the pupo bubble for as long as poss. Get DH to hide the tests if you have them in house. Sorry to hear about your dad.  

Rachdav, enjoy your mini break in London, lucky you. xx

Sarah, good luck today for your call. Not let out of the office yet, 5pm and I will be free! whoop! 

Gymrunner, hope you are doing ok, anything nice planned in the 2ww bubble? xx

I am now off to a client meeting for the day, hope to get our early so will do a catch up with you all later.
xx


----------



## Finchyblues

Welshfrench - I'm so sorry about the bfn but it's really so early, and sorry to hear about the pregnancy announcement, I always find these do hard to take.  On Monday My cousin told me she's expecting her second, doubly hard as Monday was 3 years to the day since our daughters funeral, and also my cousin was pregnant at the same time that I was last time. I know someone else being pregnant doesn't mean there's less babies available for me but always need a few days to sigh, feel sad, then start to feel happy for them.  Sending you hugs x 

Rachdav - hope you have a lovely weekend away!

Lizzie, lilo and Sara, massive amounts of luck send to you all, may the eggs forever be in your favour  let us know how you get in when you feel up to it.

Sarah - good luck the your transfer and congrats on being pupo!

Gunrunner - my clinic has you do beta test 14 days after transfer! It seems like forever!

Hope - great news on all 3 fertilising! I have everything crossed for them all 

Sorry to anyone I've missed, I'm still new and learning who's who and where everyone is and what their story is! Hope everyone us fling well. 

AFM I've been off work since ec 29th Feb, due back on Monday fur 2nd half if tww, to be honest I think I need to go back so I don't go stir crazy and to keep me from Google.  My job is mega busy so it should help.  
I have to confess I am a poas addict and I am doing my upmost best not to test early (normally a sure fire way to bring on arrival of af) and when I do test I want oh to be here... So... To keep myself going I'm peeing on cheap opk tests that I have kept over ha ha got a positive this morning and trying not to read anything into that.  Gish reading that back I sound like a right looney!  6dp5dt today... 8 more get ups till OTD! Part of me never wants a real test as whilst I'm still pupo I can believe it's working x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Finchyblues- that's announcement must have been so hard especially on the anniversary of your precious daughters funeral! I'm so sorry! Sending u hugs xx what does opk stand for if it means pregnancy test n u got a positive that's fab news for you xx


----------



## Tashap

Ladies I am sorry I've not been around - been feeling a bit sorry for myself and hiding from everything  

Of our 5 eggs only one fertilised and been back today to have it transferred. It's only 3 cell so I'm not holding out much hope. 

Hope everyone is okay, I will pop in later when I get home and do personals xx


----------



## Hope11978

Sorry only just posting in work today and it's very busy  

Good luck Lilo i really hope you get a few eggs everything is crossed for you.  

Lizzie and Sara also good luck hope u get very good news 

Sarahsuperdork - is your transfer going ahead today? Good luck x


----------



## Finchyblues

Opk is an ovulation test not a pregnancy test, I'm not ovulating though so why it's positive I don't know! 

Tashap I'm sorry you're disappointed, and it's completely normal to need to take a little time out but it only takes one, and you're now pupo  I have everything crossed fur you - when's otd? X


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

haha is it sorry still getting used to the abbreviations ok then I dunno why that's positive either lol xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Sorry I've not been around much recently, have been feeling quite down about it all and felt I needed a bit of time away from it all.

Nellie - How did you get on with the Consultant last night?  To be honest, I can't wait to get on with it again but know that it makes sense to wait until end of April.

Beccaboo - how are you doing now?

Bella and Lucy - thank you for the advice that you gave me, that is really interesting about the Chicago/nk cell tests, I almost want them to find something as at least there would be an explanation why embryos are implanting.  

Hope everyone else is doing really well.

Angelight - sorry to hear your news, take time out for yourself and give yourself a chance to get your head together. xx


----------



## Bella1234

NatParnell - that's what I was like as well and when they did find something, I wish I'd done it sooner. But that's easy said with hindsight I suppose. Good luck with everything! X x


----------



## lilo

Hi all. 

Sara and Lizzie - hope everything went ok this morning.

I am now back home and in bed. They managed to collect four eggs but two were immature. We are having picsi and that process worked well and injections went smoothly. It's now down to nature and I am just praying like crazy that they fertilise over night or this has all been for nothing. If they have then we are having a 2dt on Sunday morning. I queried this and embryologist said in my situation is best. She said when they have lots to choose from then they try to get them to blastocyst in order to choose the best ones but I my case they are putting back two so the best place for them is back inside me - assuming of course that they fertilise tomorrow. With such low numbers I am now feeling incredibly anxious. 

Still thinking of you Hope and Bridget. X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

We have one 7 cell embryo on board.  Of our 10 fertilised, only 2 were really any good which was a bit of a reality check so we went in for a day 3 transfer today. The consultant was dead against a double transfer because of my last pregnancy being high risk and she thought there would be a high chance of a twin pregnancy. Hopefully that means we have a good chance this time!  OTD is 26th March.


----------



## lilo

Yay. That's great news Sarah. Really keeping everything crossed for you. X


----------



## sara2016

Hi lilo im back home too and in bed it wasn't as bad as last time as I didn't have the sickness which is good. We got 30 eggs but will lose at least half as they were smaller than the others. Mine have to get to blastocyst as we are having all frozen so fingers crossed I get at least 2 again. 

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## lilo

Good to hear from you Sara and that you are ok. Got everything crossed for them making it to blasts. X


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Tashap, Lovely to hear from you and glad you got past ET milestone. Sorry to hear not all your eggs fertilised but the fact you did have one and it made it to ET is great. I have my fx crossed for you that it works, that little 3 cell might just be a little strong one that clings on. xx

Hi Hope, I hope you are keeping busy, sounds like you are with work.  xx

Hi Finchyblues, Yes, I love being being pupo as in my head I am pregnant at the moment and don't want that to end! Sounds like you have had loads to deal with, wishing you lots of luck. xx

Hi Nat, sorry to hear you've been feeling down but completely normal to be. I bet you cant wait to get going again and it will be here before you know it. I know at the moment April seems ages away but we are nearly mid March already, I cant believe how quick time has flown now I look back. Know also that the time inbetween just helps your body get back to a little normality. 
Im good thank you, today ive felt little twinges, unless of course its all in my head but timewise now is that they would be implanting if all good so Im liking the 'maybe' imaginary twinges! xx

Hi Nellie, Yes, how did your consultant appointment go, has it given you much information to steps forward? xx

Hi Bella, how have you been getting on?

Hi MsGnomer, How are you feeling today, any more naughty early testing. I really do sound like the early testing police sometimes! Good luck for sunday, I hope the result is a good one for you?

Hi Mynixi. Im glad you have been keeping well and you are in for ET Monday did I read? Have you been keeping yourself busy, you've been so patient to get started its great you are nearly there with ET xx

Hi Welsh, hope you are having a good day. xx

Hi Mcstamp, How's things with you lovely, any more kitchen progress 

Hi Lucy, orange lady! How are you feeling. When is your scan booked in for again. The constant waiting is awful isn't it, when the 2ww is up its like a 3ww until the scan date!

Hi Sarah, great news, you did think a double transfer wasn't going to happen though didn't you. They must have great confidence in this happening for you. its great. xx

Hi Lilo, well done you. that is true, the more eggs the more chance they can take on getting to blastocyst. You are true, get them tucked up inside you on Sunday and pregnancies work on 2, 3 or 5 transfers 

Hi Sara, glad you are ok, 30 eggs is loads, hope it wasn't too bad for you. Keeping my fingers crossed for blastocyst and some nice strong embryos to transfer back when you are ready xx


My client meeting has finished, quick update on FF, last minute bit of work and then off for a week. Especially looking forward to the weekend as we are going to stay in a B&B at the coast Sunday night, just for a little getaway and its my DH bday Monday. Lots of nice relaxing planned for next week before T Day (Test Day)
xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Sarahsuperdork- that's fab u got a 7 cell Hun let's hope that other one makes the freezer if not u did well to get this one in and what the consultant said sounds so positive🙏
Sara2016-wow 30 eggs let's hope u get a good number for the freezer in 5 days time will they phone u to keep u updated? Hope ur not feeling too bad with your OHSS xx
Beccaboo- enjoy your break Hun n make the most of your final week enjoy the fresh air n no work lol xx ps feeling ok today keeping busy  xx
Lilo- I hope ur call goes well tomorrow fx for you xx 
Tasap-it's amazing u got to EC and let's hope that 3 cell embie sticks for u xx


----------



## lilo

Sorry me again. Remember reading somewhere exactly what your little embies should be doing day by day post transfer but can't seem to find the link. Does anyone have it please? X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0


----------



## lilo

Thanks Sarah. X


----------



## Lucy101

Beccaboo- hi my lovely, I' m doing ok thank you. Your so right I feel like I'm in the 3 week wait now for scan (1st April..hoping for no surprises or April fools! Still feeling very surprised I've got this far). It's still all consuming and to be honest I feel on my own now. This thread was so supportive and I've not found another link that comes close you're a lovely bunch of ladies!   When is your OTD?? Hope you are surviving, fab you have a night away I hope you have a lovely relaxing time Xxxx

Nat -totally understand needing reasons and answers I would feel exactly the same and at least you can face it head on and hopefully it will give you options. Love and hugs xx

Good luck to everyone else with everything, it's hard to keep up but it seems everyone is really in the thick of it now. I hope every day some of you will join me in the bfp club.... I need friends xxx


----------



## Hope11978

Lilo – I’ve been thinking of you all day and managed to sneak a peek at my phone (was at work) and saw you got 4 eggs!  So pleased for you .  We had two which we were told looked immature but they both have fertilised so don’t lose hope, today i was told all 3 are currently grade 1 (1being best) we have a 2 cell so a little slower and 2 x 4 cells so we have FX they keep dividing.  How are you feeling?  Did you have general anaesthetic? X

Beccaboo – Yes work was crazy, i’ve got 4 people off.  Your night away sounds lovely, hope you have a nice time x

Sarahsuperdork – Yah you are now officially on the 2 ww and PUPO!!!!  I am keeping everything crossed for you roll on 26.03.16  x

Welsh – sorry to hear about your Dad, you still have time fx for otd x

Lucy – good to see your post and to hear you are keeping well x

Sara – glad your EC went well and good luck for your call tomorrow x

Nellie – Hope your appointment went well x

Tashap – so glad you are PUPO  Ladies do and have got pregnant with 3 cells so don’t lose hope.  Do you have some nice things planned for 2ww?x

Nat – completely understand why you needed sometime away, its good you are wanting to move on to your next cycle, April will come around fast, 2016 is flying by x

Gymrunner – Hope you are well?x

Finchy – sorry you had to hear your cousins news on such a sad day it must have made it 1000 times worse.  I have everything crossed for you x

Lizzie – hope everything went well for today ET x

Good luck if anyone had appointments this weekend 

AFM – had a bit of a panic this morning as i drove into the carpark at work and saw private number on my phone.  Had voicemail from the clinic and thought it must be bad news.  I called back worrying as they said i wouldn’t hear from them again until Saturday to confirm 3dt.  So i called them back and it was to see if we wanted assisting hatching – panic over!!! We didn’t get to have that last time so i said yes.  We are still provisionally booked for 3dt tomorrow @9am but if they are able to take it to a 5dt they will call to change to Monday.


----------



## lilo

Thanks Hope. I had it under sedation which worked a treat. Did feel a bit sick afterwards though and have done on and off all afternoon. I don't think my other eggs will even be used as only two were injected. Should have asked what happens to the others but was a bit spaced out from the sedation. I just assume they will be thrown away?! Wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow or Monday. We have nothing to freeze so this really is it for us. How many are you having put back? X


----------



## Hope11978

Hi Lilo glad you managed to have a snooze and now feel ok. I'm sure your 2 are doing just fine, it is so worrying waiting for that call though I always feel like I'm losing my mind   did they say what time they will call tomorrow? We never got to freezing stage last time as only had the 1.  This time the nurse didn't even discuss blastocyst or freezing as really thought there would only be one.  I will be more than happy with a day 3 transfer as we have come further than we ever hoped. We are going to transfer 2 if we have 2 that are still good. Will u transfer both if you can?  X


----------



## Bridgetk10

Evening Ladies

Sorry no personals. I had a BFN and I am literally in bits over it so taking time away from everything. 

B xx


----------



## Hope11978

Bridget - so sorry to read your news.. nothing I can say to make you feel any better at the moment but I am thinking of you and hope you have lots of support over the coming days x


----------



## Beccaboo

Bridget, so sorry to read that news. So sad  take care of yourself and time out over the weekend. Xx


----------



## mcstamp

Hi girls, 

HI Bridget , just saw your news.  So sorry and hope you can get some time and space to get your head together.  Being in bits is completely normal x 

I've been doing a bit of catching up and was really sorry to read the news from LondonHels and Angedelight.  I hope that you are both managing ok   

Lilo and Hope- I was really pleased to read your news.  Its so bloomin' nerve wracking at every stage, you are both doing really well and I wish you luck for your transfers- whenever they may be!

Tashap- Hopefully you can plan a few nice treats for yourself during the next couple of weeks and you're pupo so look after yourself, however sad you may feel about the quality. I know of a lady with a beautiful 'poor quality' baby! 

Sarahsuperdork- Are you still off work for a little bit now?  I hope you get a bit of me time but with DS that may not be possible.... at least he will prevent you from going google mad x 

Finchy- I had seen your signature and just wanted to say how sorry I was to read of the loss of your beautiful baby girl. Wishing you all the very best of luck now x

Welsh- smacked wrist for testing too soon ! Good luck with holding out- your Dh sounds the opposite of mine.  Mine is so positive it is painful!

Myxini- it was nice to hear from you, I was wondering how things had been going.  Hope you have been enjoying some nice weather x 

Sara2016- Oh my, such a lot of eggs.  I hope that you recover quickly and can look forwards to your FET.  Do you have to do drugs all over again in preparation for it or is it unmedicated?  Its can't be easy to have it all so drawn out- but hopefully worth it x  

Nat- Its nice to hear from you.  I finally got my appointment through for next week but its with the embryologist so I guess I won't be able to ask all the questions about immunes testing etc, which is a bit annoying.  I'd be interested to hear how you get on and their reasons for suggesting it.  Will you have a chance to relax and recharge between now and the next go?

Becaboo- It sounds like you are doing well and finally getting a well earned break.  I hope you have a lovely weekend and a relaxing week next week without too much symptom spotting (practically impossible!)  My kitchen is nearly a kitchen!  Feeling a bit stressed about it now as we have friends and their kids coming for Easter weekend and the plumber and electrician both need to come yesterday so we can get it all working.  I'm having to nag them both. which I hate doing.  I am even considering crying but that would let womankind down! 
Got my follow up at the hospital next Wednesday though so at least I'm not having to nag anyone about that!

Sorry for everyone I have missed, but sending you all good things x 
PS it strikes me that statistically everyone still waiting to test must be getting a BFP because there's been far too many BFNs for my liking x


----------



## lilo

Bridget I'm so, so sorry. Sending lots of love and hugs to you. 
Thanks Mcstamp - assuming those two little eggies fertilise then transfer will be Sunday 
Hope - if they both fertilise then they are both going back. Wishing you all the luck in the world for your transfer. X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Managed to catch up. 

Can I have a quick show of hands re: cyclogest, who is taking two at once and who is spreading them out? My clinic told me to do two at once at night, and that it didn't really matter, but I got the feeling a lot of people were doing some in the morning?

Bridget - I am so sorry to see your news today, take care of yourself. I hope you have the weekend off to gather your thoughts; I'm sending you lots of love. 

mcstamp - I'm already going Google mad  help! I'm glad your kitchen is coming along, hopefully it will all be sorted out by Easter weekend so you can have some stress-free family time. Good luck for your follow up, too.

Hope - Fingers crossed your lovely embryos keep dividing as expected!

Lucy - Hope all is well in the BFP club... with any luck there will be more of us to join you very soon. 

Beccaboo - Have a lovely weekend with your DH, sounds perfect. Plenty of TLC and relaxation to make your snuggly embryos happy. 

sara - Congratulations on your 30 eggs, that's an amazing result. Fingers crossed for your fertilisation call in the morning.

lilo - Sending you lots of positivity ahead of your call tomorrow, hopefully those two have done exactly what they need to do and you can have them back where they belong on Sunday. Hope you can relax in the meantime.

NatP - Sorry to hear you've been feeling down, though it's entirely understandable. Sending you love. 

Tashap - We are ET buddies, when is your OTD? Fingers crossed for a sticky embryo for you. 

I am trying to yank my positivity pants up because I know it only takes one. It was a shock this morning being told that we only had 2 embryos left - you think when so many fertilise normally that you'd have a better result. I wonder if we hadn't used the embryoscope if we'd be misled into thinking we had more good embryos than we actually do, so I'm grateful we used it because it's obviously shown up which were the front runners straight away. Need to plan lots of (sedentary!) activities to keep me busy; I'm off work until the 23rd so plenty of time to fill. Tomorrow I'm going avocado shopping and will try to batch cook some healthy lunches.


----------



## lilo

Hey Sarah. I'm taking the cyclogest morning and evening. X


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Hi ladies thank you for lovely messages.
I have not long been home from EC unfortunately I had a bad reaction to anathsetic and had extremely low blood pressure and was hugely dehydrated so ended up being admitted  however 7 eggs were collected but nothing about the maturity so have to wait anxiously for tomorrows call.
Liio and Sara glad your collections went well and fingers crossed for good results too.

I wish I could reply to all your messages as it is lovely to have support from those of you who have already done the EC bit.
Thank you so much for your support wishing you all good luck on the next stage xxx


----------



## LizzieAttwood

I am also taking cyclogest Morning and evening x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Thanks lilo and Lizzie, I think I will stick with morning and evening. Lizzie what a nightmare, hope you are feeling much better now. Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Hope11978

Sarahsuperdork - thanks Sarah. My cyclogest is 3 times a day with a gap of 6-8 hrs apart and I was asked to use vaginally. Last cycle was 2 times a day one am one pm and tmi but whichever end i preferred! Yet again different clinics and different consultants. Have a lovely weekend x

Lilo - I have absolutely everything crossed for you and wishing you the very best of luck for your call tomorrow and I'm sure your two are doing exactly what they need to right now.   x

Mcstamp - thank you. It's lovely to see your posts and i really am so pleased you finally have a follow up next weds really hoping you get some answers to questions you may have.  Hope you manage to have a filling working kitchen soon x

Lizzie - Hope you are feeling much better by the morning, sounds like you had quite an ordeal   good number of eggs though  good luck for your call tomorrow  x


----------



## lilo

Oh no you poor thing Lizzie. Sorry you had such a rough time of it. On the positive side, seven is a great number of eggs. Fingers crossed for your all important call. 
Hope - what time are you expecting your call. X


----------



## Hope11978

Morning Lilo can see that you are up early too! My call is due at 8am on whether to today or monday for ET so need to be up and ready to leave just in case. Wishing you lots luck for your call x


----------



## lolly1121

Hi guys,

Sorry for not been online for a while, been a stressful week and Ive got flu 😷 

Tashap sorry things haven't gone to plan for you, best of luck for your embie it does only take one so good luck 🍀

Lizzie that's great news you have 7 eggs fingers crossed for your call.

Bridget really sorry to hear your news this journey is so cruel. Lots of love to you.

Good luck to those waiting for calls, scans..

AFM after an up and down week with embryo grading I got to the clinic yesterday and ended up with 1 day 4 hatching blast which was rated top grade by care maps (embryo scope) as they had said all week we would be looking at transferring two we had our heart set on it. So my lovely surro has 2 on board now and our official test date is the 25th. Will get the call later if we have any to freeze as we have four left.

I never realised how tough this all was I said to my oh it's just as tough as my cancer battle physically and emotionally draining. I can't seem to sleep past 4am I'm exhausted but happy for now xx


----------



## lilo

Thanks Hope. You too. I just have a horrible feeling that neither have fertilised. Also, judging by the amount of bfn results on here after a 5dt I wonder what hope a little 2dt has. Need to get myself out of this negative mindset. X

Great news Lolly. Sending lots of sticky vibes to your surrogate. X


----------



## Beccaboo

Hey ladies, I'm another early bird  

Hope, lots of Luck for your call. Exciting you might be soon PUPO. Xx

Hi lilo, all the best for your all too  

Hi lolly, wondered how things were with you. Glad surrogate has 2 on board and wish you all the best. It certainly is draining isn't it, physically and emotionally. Hope your flu clears, poor you.  xx

Hi Lizzie, oh poor you my lovely, how horrible for you. I hope you feel better today and take it easy yep. Good luck for your call. 

Hi Sarah, my cyclogest is one in the morning then I'm on a crinone gel in the evening. Keep those positivity pants on  xx

Hi mcstamp, oh stressful when you want/need something done, you did make me chuckle to myself when you said about a little cry, that's the type of thing I would do, have a little mini meltdown! Great you have your appointment next week, I also like to think even if you don't come away with much from it, it does give a little closure to the last cycle. Xx

Hi Lucy, exciting, roll on 1st April then! Aww dont feel alone, we are all here and I agree you need some bfp buddies, we must be due some now. There is usually a thread under pregnancy clubs for babies due between certain months,  so one to look out for when you are further along. Hope a load of us join you soon. Xx

Hi lolista, how's things, hope the infection is sorting itself out. 

Sara, good luck for your call too xx

Hi Welsh and finchblue, OTD buddies, hope you keep up the positivity over the weekend and have nice things planned. 

Hi gymrunner, how are things with you? Xx

Have good weekends ladies. Xx


----------



## lilo

Hey Hope - Did you get your call re transfer? Still waiting on my fertilisation call. Nerves shot to pieces X


----------



## Myxini

Good morning everyone! 

Nellie - I was so sorry to read about your BFN. How are you doing? Hope you're getting some time to chill, maybe with a bit of wine on the side&#8230; Good luck with the consultant.

Beccaboo - Nice to read about your with a natural miracle on their way. Gives you hope, doesn't it.  Enjoy your time off! I've had a few things distracting me so far, yes. I've been doing a course, going to a local art group, reading quite a lot, doing crafts, and DH hasn't been well a lot of the time. (He's fine at the moment luckily.) AF decided to take ages to show up during DR, which is why this treatment's been this slow. Now that ET is imminent I can feel the excitement and anxiety growing, though!

Lizzie - I'm sorry you had such a rough time after the EC. I hope you're recovering and feeling better today. And fingers crossed the news from embryology will be good today!

Hope - Thank you 

Lolisita - Thank you.  I hope the antibiotics are helping. Not fair to have to deal with that after a cycle, grr. It's lovely that you have frosties waiting for you. Fx 

Sarahsuperdork - Thank you. Yay for your embie on board! Fx it's a sticky one!  My clinic tells you to take one cyclogest in the morning and one at night, so that's what I do.

Rachdav - I hope you're having a brilliant time away!

Welshfrench - Aww, it's so hard to deal with other people's happy news in the middle of going through this, no matter how happy you are for them. I love your husband's pep talk though. Very sweet, and I'm sure one way or another you two will be parents, too.

Finchy - I'm so sorry you had to deal with news like that on what was already such a difficult day. I hope the work will be a welcome distraction for you. Fx

Tashap - Ah poor you, I'm sorry you've been feeling so low. Still, an embryo is an embryo, and if the clinic thought it was viable enough to transfer, it has a chance! Fingers crossed for you, too!

Lilo - Well done getting through EC. Hoping the best for your eggs and for good news.

Sara - Wow, that's a lot of eggs. I'm assuming they're doing the freeze all because of a high risk of OHSS. I had it last year, too, but they only took our embryos to 3d for some reason. I hope you're resting, drinking plenty, and recovering well.

Bridget - I'm so sorry!  Do take time for yourself and look after yourself.

Mcstamp - Good luck with the follow up. I know what you mean about statistics -we need more BFPs!

Lolly - Oh no, a flu! Not what you need in the middle of all this! Look after yourself. Fx for those embryos!

AFM - It's out with the Buserelin and in with the Cyclogests! Getting nervous now, just waiting for Monday morning and that phone call from the clinic, to hear how embies have defrosted. We're having a very boring normal weekend too, so nothing really to distract me. Weekly food shop, some housework, maybe even a walk and a trip to Costa&#8230;


----------



## sara2016

Morning girls thank you all for your messages all I did was sleep yesterday as felt so sick from the sedation. Waiting for the call which makes me feel on edge. LILO and Lizzie how are you doing today?? Good luck to everyone else for FT today thinking of you all xxx


----------



## lilo

Hi Sara - I slept for a while yesterday as I felt sick from the sedation too. Much, much better today. What time are your clinic due to call? I am getting really anxious here as we only had two eggs. Paranoid that neither have fertilised. X


----------



## sara2016

LILO I'm not too sure they didn't tell us a time which makes it worse as it could be any time and keep checking if my phones working. I'm sure yours will be ok and I will keep my fingers crossed for all of us. Are you in pain I am not too bad but just sore xx


----------



## lilo

That's good to hear Sara. Thought you might have been due to the fact you had so many follies. I keep checking my phone too! I am absolutely fine today but just going to chill. Yep fingers crossed for us all. X


----------



## Lolisita

Good morning everyone. So many early birds on here on a Saturday morning  I would not even get up that early if not for work  

Hope - Good luck hunni,  fx   xx

Lolly- I am sorry u are having a hard time now, sending u strength xx

Beccaboo- thanks for asking hun. Infection is gone, hope it stays that way. Keep up the positive spirit    keeping fx for you xx

Mixini  - Thank u   I can't wait to reunite with one of my embie   xx Stay positive, hoping that your embies will be defrosting nicely   
We also do weekend trip to Costa or local cafe at times. Today I am working tho.

Sara- Good luck for your call x


----------



## lilo

Sara and Lizzie - hope your calls brought good news or if you haven't had them yet then that they come soon
Hope - assuming you have probably gone for transfer as haven't heard from you this morning. Good luck!
AFM - had my call and out of the two mature eggs one has fertilised so going in for a 2dt tomorrow. Feeling a bit like its a pointless exercise as really wanted to put back two at a later stage. With so many negative results from 5 day transfers I hardly think mine has much chance. Still I have come this far so need to carry on. Nothing to freeze and no more cash so this really is it. 😱 🙏 
Hope you all have something nice planned for the weekend. X


----------



## Hope11978

Lilo – sorry Lilo the call came early and we had to rush up to hospital as they wanted us there a bit earlier! So tomorrow you will be joining me on the 2ww ! Congrats on your fertilised egg, don’t lose hope they do say they are better off back inside us than in the lab.  We have one still in the lab but only 2 cells they said they will monitor it for blasto but obviously it won’t get to that stage so we won’t have any frosties either  we have been lucky that our two cycles have been funded but completely understand where you are coming from on the money front.  I have everything crossed for you and so lovely to have you to chat with on the 2ww x

Beccaboo –Thank you, hope you are feeling well, one night to go and then you can enjoy your night to away  x

Sarahsuperdork – hope you are enjoying your work free weekend x

Lolly – wishing you so much luck congratulations on you / your surrogate being PUPO! X

Sara – hope your call brought you good news and hope your soreness starts to go x

Lolisita – Thank you  glad your infection has gone, hope you are keeping busy, have a nice weekend x

Myxini – enjoy costa ! hope the weekend goes quickly for you x

AFM – so we went today for our 3dt and now have 2 onboard! 1 x 5 cell good grade and 1 x 6 cell top grade.  The other one is still only at 2 cell so doesn’t look as though we will get a frosty.  I am happy with our progress this time obviously blastocyst would be amazing but I will try and not get too hung up on grades and how many days etc.  It’s all down to mother nature now... very scary and I know the next 2 weeks will be the longest ever!!! 
Hope everyone is well and has a lovely chilled weekend  x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Keep the faith lilo, good luck for your transfer tomorrow! I'm sure I've read that the difference in success rates between embryos transferred on different days is minimal. That's what I'm telling myself with my little day 3 anyway.  You can have a BFP with an earlier embryo and a BFN with a later one; my embryologist said each embryo will either succeed or not no matter what day it is transferred. 

Good luck sara and Lizzie for your calls too.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Our posts crossed Hope, congratulations on being PUPO!


----------



## Hope11978

Thanks Sarah, seems as  though there will be a few of us PUPO at the same time  nice support for one another x


----------



## lilo

Thanks Sarah. It's so bloody tough isn't it. You end up analysing absolutely everything. At the end of the day, what will be will be and I know that deep down. 
Hope - Fab, fab news to have a transfer with two fab looking embies on board. 
Totally agree. Chatting to you girls keeps me sane.  I was slightly concerned that I was going to be on my own at the end as so many ladies have either finished or are well into their 2ww but it's nice to have a few of us starting this last leg at the same time. X


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Ok I caved I couldn't wait   I'm a poas addicted lol today 7dp5dt and I've got a faint line ekkk don't wanna get carried away and get my hopes up as I know it's early days and anything can happen at this stage but I 🙏 this line gets darker towards OTD! Xx


----------



## lilo

Omg WelshFrench. That's amazing. Didn't you post you had a negative result the other day? Hope that line carries on getting darker for you. How many embies did you have put back? X


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Yeah I did two days ago it was negative but everyone said it was way to soon so I wasn't gonna test again but I did today not first thing but about 11am (third Wee of the day) lol and I've got a faint line but defo a line there I'm in shock I honestly thought it was all over! Xx me too lilo! X


----------



## lilo

It's great news and makes me not want to test until otd. Couldn't handle the added stress 😬 X


----------



## Hope11978

Welsh - so good to see your news.   hope that line keeps getting darker and darker xt5


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

HOPE11978- I hope so too, but I'll keep u all updated xx

LILO- I just can't help myself! I had 2 X 5 day blasts put back Hun xx hope at least one stays put 🍀🙏😳


----------



## lolly1121

😁 Fab news Welsh hope it keeps getting darker.

Had the call this morning none of my other 4 embryos suitable to freeze so I'm happy we put the 2 in yesterday. Scary to think we have no back up, to do another cycle would break us financially. Puts even more pressure on this to work 🙏🍀

It's going to be a long 2 weeks xx


----------



## sara2016

Congrats Welsh so pleased for you. Fingers crossed its the start of good news for us all. LILO and lolly please try and remain positive I am thinking of you both. Had a call and we have 21 fertilised embryos we have to wait until Wednesday to see how many are blastos so fingers crossed we get at least two this time xx


----------



## lilo

Wow Sara that's amazing!! All looking very promising for making some fine Frosties X


----------



## sara2016

I hope so as we had a massive drop last time so I'm not getting too excited just yet. So when are you going in for FT? Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi lolista, crazy time of the morning! Haha I'm always up early, evenings I don't do though! Glad the infection has gone. Xx

Hi lilo, that's brilliant you have one to transfer, it always an anxious time waiting for that call. Don't worry about the day of transfer, there are babies born from 2dt. Plus you never alone when we are around to keep the spirits of each other up! . Xx

Hi hope, yay! So so pleased that you have got to this stage. Like you say, it's up to Mother Nature, all we can do is relax and wait. Bet you are so pleased now. Xx
Having a lovely day thanks, been for a facial and feel lovely and chilled. Excited about my night away tomorrow.  xx

Hi Sara, fx they get some blastocysts from that, there's a lot there so feeling hopeful for you. Hope you are feeling better and got your feet up! Xx

Welsh, whoop that's brilliant, yep hcg will get stronger so fx that test gets darker. Xx

Hi lolly, sorry no Frosties, me neither which makes me feel I made the right choice in having my best 2 put back. Good luck on those two for you. Did you get your surrogate some nice little things? Xx

Hi myxini, glad you've been keeping busy and fx for Monday so you can join us on the PUPO club.  I remember you saying before DH had been ill so glad he's better. Hope you enjoyed your Costa. 

Hi Nellie, a check in it make sure you are ok. Hope the consultant appointment was helpful. Xx

I just treated myself to a new jo Malone perfume, one of their spring scents. I felt like I needed a treat as I'm half way through 2ww now. 
Xx


----------



## lilo

Because we only had one that fertilised it is going to be tomorrow on day 2. The embryologist said it was better off back with me and the only benefit of going to a longer transfer date was for those lucky women with lots to choose from as they can determine which are the stronger ones the more they develop. Not totally convinced but have to roll with it. X


----------



## Joelene35

Hi ladies.

Just had my egg collection today! 3rd time trying IVF since July so hoping 3rd time lucky🍀. Just wondering if anyone has used Eeva this week?? Just r embryologist told us this morning that it's just changed procedure this week and that it's a lot more advance and for that reason anyone using it at my clinic (gcrm) will always b a 3 day transfer?. Basically they won't let them go to 5 days now as the changes r more advanced with more info available so don't need to go to blast. News to me! Anyway got 8 eggs so hoping for good quality. Last time had 14 and 10 fertilise with no Frosties. Hate this bloody journey but some day will all b worth it!


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Hi joelene welcome- congrats on your egg collection hope your feeling ok! What do I mean by Eeva? Never heard of it! Xx good luck for your phone calls about fertilisation etc xx


----------



## Joelene35

Hi Hun,

Sorry thought Eeva was a universal name. It's the time lapse camera that selects the best embryos to transfer back in? Am grand just like everyone a little sore after collection and now the wait to see how many fertilise etc..x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Oh I see, the name threw me but yeah I used that but at my clinic we call it the embryoscope it comes standard as part of my cycle! I even got a cd on transfer day of the two I had put back in but mine were put back at blasts as they were all doing very similar at day 3 and they couldn't  pick the best two so decided to let the three of them go to blast! I thought they wouldn't all make it but they all did and two we better on day 5 and had those put back and then waited for the final one to see if it made the freezer day 6 but wasn't a high enough grade to freeze 😀 xx


----------



## Joelene35

That's great news for u! I have never had any good enough to freeze unfortunately but maybe this round I will 😐. The whole process is such a roller coaster of emotions and can really take its toll. I just hope I make to to the 2ww again and then b on knicker check for the nxt 2 weeks lol! It never gets any easier but one time it will all b worth it wether it take 3 or 6 times! Good luck to ever single one of u lovely ladies going through this journey. Xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

We used the embryoscope too but had to pay extra for it. Glad we did as it showed we had two clear front runners by day 3, hence the day 3 transfer. We have a lovely little video of our embryo.

Hiya Joelene, rest up tonight and good luck for your call tomorrow. 

welshfrench - Congratulations!  I knew it was too early  enjoy your BFP!

lilo - That's basically what our embryologist said too. We have to trust that they know what they're doing  hope you are feeling a bit more positive. 

Beccaboo - I agree, you deserve a treat! Halfway there. 

sara - Congratulations, hope you get a lovely bunch of blasts over the next couple of days. 

lolly - Hugs to you  and everything crossed that the ones you have are all you need. I know the fear, we are expecting the embryologist to phone tomorrow about our last remaining embryo but I'm not expecting it to be good enough to freeze so everything hinges on this little one. No pressure then!

1dp3dt almost over!! I've copied that "what happens after transfer" timeline on to my phone and put the date next to each day so I can see what is happening every day. Today our embryo will have been growing.  Had a relaxing day, pottered to the shops and around the block to get out but nothing strenuous.


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Sarahsuperdork- I'm apprehensive cause it's still very early! that's what I was reading this morning the embryo timeline and seen hcg should have started yesterday so thought what the heck it should have some in my system and I was shocked to see there was a line! I just pray it stays put now I'll know more next week see if it's darker or not xx


----------



## lilo

Ha ha. I've done that too and will be imagining what it might be doing each day. X


----------



## Lolisita

Welsh- Congrats,  great news   xx

Beccaboo - well done great getting yourself a pressie. I am also getting into a spring mood   xx

Hope- thank u huni. Congrats for being PUPO! Keeping fingers crossed for u xx

Girls I am so happy...I got a surge this afternoon on my ovulation test , done another one after that and the line is even stronger. So glad my cycle is back to normal. Will be attacking hubby tonight   
Also I decided to go for medicated even tho I got a surge, because I never get CM and I think I have a low estrogen levels, and on medicated you take estrogen tablets which hopefully do the trick for me... 
Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi lolista, yay for getting a surge. I've never used an ovulation test but if this go doesn't work I might try it as I don't ovulate but some months I might...apparently!   Glad you've decided on what FET you are going for.  xx

Hi lilo, good luck for et today. Xx

Hi joelene, good luck for your call today. Xx

Hi msgnomer, thinking of you today if you are officially testing. Hope the result has turned around for you.   Xx

Is anyone else testing this coming week other than me on Friday? Or am I then next! 
Disappearing today for our little break away. Will try and read along when can but probably no posts. Have a great day lovely ladies. Xx


----------



## Myxini

Good morning all!

Lilo - Good luck for ET today. I'm sorry it's only one embryo, but one is all it really takes&#8230; Fingers crossed this one's a sticky one!

Hope - Great news, enjoy being PUPO 

Welshfrench - Oooooh, congratulations! 

Lolly - Fingers crossed for these two!

Sara - Fx for Wednesday's news and some nice blastos in there.

Beccaboo - Treats are definitely the way to go. I've ordered some matcha and bath goodies for my 2ww. 

Joelene - Fx for third time lucky. I'm not familiar with Eeva I'm afraid, but then again we're NHS and I'm not all that sure what they're using and what not. We're part of some double blind study to do with selection, but I can't even remember what that is anymore! And of course no idea if we're just in the control group&#8230;

Lolisita - Glad to hear your cycle's back up and running! 

AFM - I'm bored and impatient! And feeling quite crampy and constantly hungry. We had a decent day yesterday, and Costa was nice enough, although packed. I'm sipping my one daily mug of coffee at the moment, waiting for DH to wake up so I can start blitz cleaning, to use some nervous energy.


----------



## lilo

Thanks for the good luck wishes. On our way to ET now. X


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Good luck lilo
Ok just did another test but could only find a clearblue one it says pregnant 1-2 weeks is that right for this stage? Ps wasn't my first Wee of the day (tmi) was my second Xx


----------



## lolly1121

Good luck Lilo 🍀 

I can't advise Welsh on tests but I'm sure someone will be able to, sounds positive though 😁😁

I finally got a good nights sleep with the help of a sleeping tablet, constantly hungry at the moment I'm normally quite strict with what I eat feel like a right fatty. I hope it's the hormones and it will calm down. Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Yes that's right welsh. People often advise against using digital tests with IVF because they cause unnecessary worry. 

Good luck today lilo. 

Have a lovely time away Beccaboo!


----------



## Joelene35

Congrats Welsh on ur bfp!!

Well got my call from the clinic and 7 out of r 8 eggs fertilised so we r over the moon. They r now under the time lapse to c how they grow and Tuesday for transfer  we had to pay extra also for the time lapse but it's so worth it and if we have to go through this again then will use it again. Have been up since 5am with nerves waiting on the phone ringing lol! Now can just chill and relax. Hope u all have a lovely stress free Sunday.xx


----------



## Finchyblues

Welshfremch! Congratulations!!! This makes me want to test so badly but my oh says we have to wait till OTD on Saturday  having a positive if a digital is great, I remember when I was pregnant I did one at tea time and it said 1-2, then the next morning first pee it said 2-3.  Amazing seeing those words though right?

Becaboo I'll be testing the day after you! I feel like af is on its way sometimes so feel like I'm on knicker watch but hoping this is a good sign 

Lilo - sending massive luck and sticky baby dust fir your transfer today, I'm not sure what time you are there but can't wait to wish you a congrats on being pupo 

Jolene - wow your little embryos are doing well.  We also used the machine (I think it's standard at my clinic) I find it amazing that they can learn so much about them without even having to take them out yo look at them! 

And for those that thing about what their embryo is doing day by day I'm also guilty of that... Plus watching YouTube videos and how hey develop once they've reached the uterus, implanted, starting to develop etc, I think I could write an essay on it now!

AFM 8dp5dt... Not testing yet but really wanting to, boobs still sore when I squeeze them ha.  Tmi but the lovely cyclogest seems to have flared my piles up  god I'm so old!  We have an exciting trip to ikea today, then tomorrow it's bs I to work after two weeks off, I'm looking forward to some distraction 

My sister in law (hubby's sis) is on her final ivf cycle. She started her journey before us but hadn't had much luck as yet.  She had her cycle abandoned again yest due to lack of response to the meds  im absolutely gutted for her.  She's 39 and has low ovarian reserve but I'm so hopeful she will get there eventually! My and oh hav briefly talked about possibly donating eggs to her but obviously if I fall pregnant I won't be able to do that for a while.

Hope everyone is doing well, seems we have a few people who are twish  xx


----------



## gymrunner

Hello all. I've not been on for a couple of days and not read through everyone's post. I'll do it later and do personals. 

I'm struggling big time at the moment, I STILL have this virus about me, it's been 6 weeks now and I now have cold sores in my nose and a lump in my glands which is always a sign I'm really run down and stressed. 
It's only been 3 days since et, I can't believe test day is another whole week away. I'm struggling to cope with not knowing if this has worked. 

Sorry for such a miserable post.


----------



## Lucy101

Hi Welsh - congratulations!! Yes I did a digital when I got my bfp 8dpt to reassure me as the lines were quite faint and it said 1-2. I held of a week and mine said 2-3 yesterday which keeps me reassured as my clinic doesn't do blood tests. It's a nervy time. Good luck with everything  

Beccaboo - have a lovely mini break, love the perfume purchase ( good choice) xx

Lolisita - glad things are back on track for you, your hubby is in for a lovely surprise   xx

Well done ladies sounds like you are doing really well, keep going good things have got to happen xxx


----------



## Lucy101

Hi gymrunner- I'm so sorry to hear you are struggling, it is the toughest roller coaster ride and the not knowing is the hardest. I found the closer I got in 2ww the harder it got too. 
Have you spoken to your clinic/GP about cold sores etc sounds like you are so run down your body is struggling. Hoping you have some one looking after you and supporting you. Are you one of the ladies that usually does lots of excercise? 
I know it sounds corny but I found lots of long walks in the sunshine in the woods and a massage and nice food really helped me stay focused. Sending you lots of love and always write your post on here it what we're here for xxxxxxx


----------



## gymrunner

Hi Lucy, yeah, I usually do loads of exercise. I'm still going to the gym but taking it really easy, which is the right thing to do but not helping my mental state.


----------



## Lucy101

Gymrunner- ahh poor you I'm not surprised your struggling if your whole routine has changed too, it's hard enough to not to obsess at the best of times. My normal coping mechanisms was a nice glass of wine or a strong cup of tea not quite the same I know but hard when your go to strategies aren't 2ww friendly. 
Can you get away for a few days with oh to distract your self? Go and stay with some one who can spoil you rotten? Treat yourself to a nice relaxing massage ( that's what I did was amazing).
Hoping you have really fantastic news soon to keep you going and make you feel much better in yourself   XXXX


----------



## lilo

Well that's it ladies. One little 4 cell 2dt on board now. Nothing more that can be done and what will be will be. X


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Good morning from Saint Lucia. Just popping in before brekkie to let you know that today was my OTD and I got a BFP!! I can't believe it and am alternating between giggling and crying at the moment! 

I tested on OTD and still had a faint line. Definitely not worth testing early IMO. Xx


----------



## lilo

Woo hoo Ms Gnomer. That's such amazing news. Loads and loads of love and congrats coming your way. X


----------



## Hope11978

Lilo congrats on being PUPO! Hope your ET went smoothly and no dramas.. had the longest sleep must be the relief to get to ET yesterday. Hope you have a relaxing day and your embies is snuggling in as we speak. 

Will post personals later today have a good Sunday everyone x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Mrs gnomer- that's fab news congrats Hun, xx
LILO- congrats pupo


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations Ms Gnomer!! 

Enjoy being PUPO lilo.


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Thanks guys!

* lilo* congratulations on being PUPO... rooting for you!


----------



## lilo

Thanks all. X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

One of my ridiculous, inconsiderate friends is talking on a group we all go on about how her sister is pregnant. She knows I'm in my 2ww as well and has called me selfish for not feeling happy for her (she's a stranger, I've never met her sister). Argh! Feel like I want to barricade myself away for these two weeks because people don't 'get it'.


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Srahsuperdork- how inconsiderate some people just don't get it n I do t think they ever will to be honest unless your going through it yourself like we all are its hard to understand! Even my closest friends still seem quite insensitive to our situation it's cause hey don't 'get it' xx don't get too stressed over her try to ignore her! X


----------



## Ms Gnomer

I concur. Don't get stressed about it. People are, by nature, very thoughtless. I bet it hasn't even crossed her mind that you don't even know them. Personally, I just smile and congratulate people on their lovely news, even when it has sometimes felt quite painful, as it tends to make it easier to change the subject!


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Hi lovely ladies,
Sorry had my brothers wedding yesterday so first time I have sat down!!
LILO- that's brilliant news congratulations and good luck
Sara- got my fingers crossed for you 
Joelene, Hope and Welahfrench very exciting got my fingers crossed for you all.

Also wishing lots of luck to everyone and keeping my fingers crossed.

We got our first call yesterday and 6 out of our 7 collected fertilised waiting for another call tomo and all being well plan for ET Tuesday! Is it normal to still feel sore after EC I'm not sure if it's because I haven't had chance to rest since hospital on Friday? Xxx


----------



## lilo

That's really good fertilisation Lizzie. You must be really pleased. I still feel a bit achey this morning too but not worthy of painkillers. X


----------



## LizzieAttwood

I'm sorry to ask on here but feel like I'm having problems with Cyclogest like some is coming back out is anyone else finding this?


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

I use it rear end, find it was messy and gave me water infections front end so this time I have 1 gestone bum injection morning and a cyclogest ('bum bullet') lol in the night before I go to sleep xx


----------



## Nellie321

Beccaboo that's fab news about your friend and gives me hope. Enjoy your night away and your week off. Those twinges sound promising. I've got everything crossed for you x 

Myxini thank you hunni. I'm doing better than I was but still getting over everything I've been through. This really was a tough cycle! And yes, wine has helped! We're looking at booking a holiday before our next cycle, somewhere hot with cocktails. Good luck for tomorrow I'll have my fx for you x

Lolisita I'm glad you got some antibiotics and hope you are now feeling better. Congrats on your surge! I'm not doing opk's this month as just want to relax and not have to worry about poas every day! But as I don't ovulate every month I'm now wishing I had so at least I'd know if this month there is a chance!! Sending you big hugs x

Sarah thank you hunni. Congrats on being PUPO! I have everything crossed for you x

Rachdav I hope you've had a lovely weekend away x

Welshfrench so sorry to hear about your dad. I'm sure he is looking down on you and it sounds as though your DH is a great positive support. Sending you big hugs. Fx that line gets darker!! x

Tashap I'm sorry one one fertilized and I know this is such an overused saying but it only takes one so you have as much chance as anyone. Congrats on being PUPO x

Nat I know how you feel. I think we just need time to heal and get over all the drugs, scans, and what we've put our mind and bodies through etc. I still feel so sad but I know I feel better than last week and am sure in another week I'll feel better again. My follow up went ok but has left me with more questions, see below x

Lucy I hope someone joins you in your BFP soon hunni so you feel less alone. This board has been amazing and I only hope when I do cycle again that some of my fellow bfn'ers may be there with me as the support on here is what has kept me going. I hope your scan comes around nice and quick and Defo no April fools! x

Bridget hunni I am so so sorry it's a bfn. Take time away to heal and we'll be here when you need us. Sending you big hugs x 

Mcstamp I'm glad you finally got your appointment through. Hopefully the embryologist can answer your questions and you'll have a plan moving forward x

Lolly I'm so happy to read you've got to this point an congrats on being PUPO. Hopefully those embies are snuggling down in your surrogate x

Lilo of course you still have a chance. We've seen day 5 top grade blasts sadly fail, yet I know of 2 and 3dt being successful so don't lose hope. That little embie is far better off snuggled up with you than in the lab. Congrats on being PUPO x

Hope congrats on being PUPO. Fx this works for you x

Sara that's amazing fertilization numbers, you must be so happy. Fx they keep doing their thing in the love lab x

Joelene welcome and good luck with your cycle. Hope its third time lucky for you x

Gymrunner sending you big hugs. The 2ww is horrible. Try and find something you enjoy to distract you. I hope you feel better soon x

Ms Gnomer huge congrats on your BFP!!! x

Lizzie congrats on your fertilization numbers!! x

Afm I had my follow up on Thursday and my heads a bit of a mess after it and I need your advice. So this time I was on LP on highest dose of menopur(450) as I'm a poor responder with low ovarian reserve. I'm 36 and she said these are the drugs they'd give to someone 40 years plus and I've responded worse! (11 follies, only 4 eggs collected, 3 fertilized,2 put back,bfn). I also had the scratch, endo glue and extra progesterone. She said I have ok quality eggs, we just haven't found the right embryo yet (hard to do with such low numbers). 

So going forward she has advised I do a milder cycle, SP (flare protocol)on a lower dose of drugs?! I'm a poor responder so don't see how a lower dose would help? Also last time she advised against SP saying LP was best for me, yet now that hasn't worked she wants to try the protocol she said wouldn't work as well for us?! She also wants to change my drugs to a combination of menopur (150) and gonal f (300) (as I suffer real bad with side effects of DR)which is apparently popular in America. She advises against having the scratch this time but still have the glue. I'll be on the same progesterone (lubion injection and one pessary of utrogestan) but also wants me to have daily injections of a blood thinner called clexane? 

Sorry this is so long winded but I wondered if any of you have a similar situation to me or have been on SP with this combination of drugs. Our first (and only) nhs cycle was a standard LP without all these extras and although I only got one embie, I got a BFP. We're now out of pocket by over £5k and I'm worried about another cycle and another £5k (which we don't have and have to borrow) when we're completely swapping the protocol and the drugs and no idea how I will respond. I did get a BFP on my first LP( although I mc) I never get any Frosties and financially feel like this may have to be our last attempt. Anyone done LP with similar results and then switched to SP that can offer any advice?? 

The only testing she has advised is another thyroid test and check my vitamin D levels. I've asked if I should take preconception vitamins or dhea or q10 or have my immunity checked for killer cells and she has said no to all of it (in fairness giving good reasons why not) the only other thing she says I can do is take more folic acid and has given me a prescription. I like my consultant and I trust her, I'm just nervous trying something so different it feels a bit like a leap of faith but the cost financially and emotionally is huge. 

Right I'm sorry as this might be the longest post ever, if you've actually made it all the way to the end, have a  for being so lovely x

Love and light x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Nellie321- thx for ur condolences xx I hope it does too I hope the glue they used was superglue 😂 lol xx  I went the other way from SP to LP after poor response so increased my meds to 300 menopur daily and long protocol xx a bit off topic but just noticed ps I love ur profile pic do u have a French bulldog too? Xx


----------



## Hope11978

I've struggled to keep up this weekend, sorry  so much has happened on here and I've been sooo tired. 

Lilo – So pleased for you Lilo and really hope this works out for you and you get a BFP.  How are you feeling after ET this morning?  Are you back at work tomorrow or do you have some time off? x 

Beccaboo –Jo Malone and a facial very nice and well deserved, hope you are having a lovely day/ night away with Hubby  x
Sarahsuperdork – People are so inconsiderate to how we are feeling and really do not get it and understand how hard, tough and difficult this all is.  I hope you are feeling well in yourself otherwise.  Have you anything nice planned for your 2nd week off?x

Lolisita – Really pleased your cycle is back on track and you have managed to make a decision on medicated x

Lucy – Good to see your test said 2-3weeks yesterday very exciting times for you, i think i might treat myself to a massage or facial next week 

Bridget – Thinking of you and hope you have had support this weekend x
Nat – Hope you are ok? x

Welsh – So pleased for you on your BFP lets keep them coming FX 

Gymrunner – oh you sound so poorly, i really hope you start feeling better soon x

Ms Gnomer – Excellent news so good to see another BFP gives us all hope, so pleased for you x

Tashap – hope you are well and had a nice weekend? X

Lizzie – Good luck and FX for your call tomorrow, i was a little sore the next day but like Lilo says i didn’t feel ut was bad enough for painkillers, hope it starts to ease off soon x

Nellie – I hope you managed to book somewhere lovely and hot .  You have a lot to think about regarding what to do next.  1st cycle for me was SP gonal F one egg collected, this cycle LP Menopur 3 eggs, FX this cycle works but if not we have read up a little on natural and mild IVF which we may try.  Some articles state in our situation lower AMH and poor responders this can work better for us but like you say its an expensive decision to make. I'm sure you will make the right one x

Joelene – Hi Joelene, welcome and i have everything crossed this will be 3rd time lucky x

Finchyblues – I’m sure work will keep you busy  sending hope to your sister in law x

Lolly – Hope you are ok and your surrogate is feeling well today x

Sara –Hope you are feeling a bit better and not so sore today  x

Myxini –its so hard giving up the caffeine isn’t it? I had one today when out as they didn’t have de caf but felt unsure whether to have it or not.  I know they say 200mg but still worry x

I hope I haven't missed? anyone.

AFM – 1dpt very very tired, had a lovely sleep last night and a nice lie in, def needed it.  Back to work tomorrow be good to focus on something else rather than worrying what my 2 embies are doing. 

Have a lovely Sunday evening 


----------



## lilo

Glad it's not just me that's tired out. I am absolutely shattered. Not sure if it's all the worry of the past few days, the lack of sleep or all the drugs. Anyway an early night beckons. 
Hope - I work for myself from home so will just see how I feel in the morning. Right now though I feel like I could sleep for a week 😵😵😵😵😵😵
Nellie - I'm so sorry I don't have any answers re protocol as this is my first full ivf cycle. Done plenty of iui cycles and always been a poor responder too. Hope you find some answers.


----------



## sara2016

Hi girls thank you for your messages I'm so tired too still a bit sore but it's getting easier I have two weeks off as I thought I was having a FT but I've decided to still take them just to rest and get myself better so we can start FET asap. I just have to wait for my call on wednesday now. Congratulations to those who got a bfp and those who are in the 2ww I have my fingers and toes crossed for you all xx


----------



## Hope11978

Lilo the nurse said the cyclogest will make us feel tired but I agree with you its a relief to get this far. Working from home is ideal for you, you can take a little nap tomorrow if you need to  I'm at work training course first thing then lots of reviews for my team    hope you get a good night's sleep tonight and catch up on some zzzzzzzz


----------



## Lolisita

Lucy- hehe I am attacking hubby the second night in a row   X

Gnomer - Congrats    That's brilliant news!! Are u on holiday there ? X 

Sarahsuperdork - Gosh some people just don't think. They will never understand untill they happen to be in the same situations...hugs x

Beccaboo - Enjoy your time away hunni   X

Nellie- thank u sweetie . I was getting a bit obsessive with those ovulation tests, and the day I decided to stop I got a surge haha typical. 
Are you going to try natural untill your next cycle ? 
Hmm ok so I guess your consultant wants to try out complete the opposite in a hope it works better. That would still be a high dose as before right ? Still 450 iui just with combination of two different drugs...I don't have experience with that but think this different approach might work well for you as other didn't. 
How did you find progesterone injections? Are they very painful? I had so much trouble with cyclogest that I think this time I am thinking of asking for injections. Also I read that after injections progesterone levels in the blood are higher than with pessaries.
To be honest I would still take pre conception vitamins and Co Q10 as I think it is important.
Sending Huggs back x

Hope- thank u   can't wait to start! Kepping my fingers crossed for your two little embies X

AFM - I had so many ovulation pains today,it was all happening xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Happy Sunday ladies. Xx

Msgnomer, read your news, that's brilliant you got a BFP. How wonderful. Are you on holiday now then? If so what better way to celebrate than in Saint Lucia! Xx

Lolista, I had a lovely day yesterday on the coast and it was lovely and sunny. Just so nice.we stayed in a boutique b&b so breakfast soon then out for the day as DH birthday. Your hubby must be thinking this is great! Haha.

Hi lilo, hope you had a good nights sleep, day after my et I slept loads as I was shattered, I put it down to the stresses of the week, EC and waiting for news etc. 

Hi hope, boo to going back to work today. Take it easy lovely. Xx

Hi Nellie, yes lovely for my friend and does give hope. She thinks maybe that the scratch she had was still working to help implantation but nice to see the for some it can happen. That sounds like a lot of information for you to take in on the next protocol. I don't know much about the differences, I've always been nhs funded and think I pretty much follow their standard for LP. Hope you come to a conclusion of what to go for. When will you be looking to start again? Xx

Hi Lizzie, those little pessaries can pop out! Which I why I do mine in the morning, front way, set alarm a bit earlier to do them then back to bed as it helps if you lay down for half hour afterwards I find. Xx

Hi mynixi, good luck with et today, hope it all goes well. Xx

Hi Sarah, oh some people are so inconsiderate aren't they, and it's always at the wrong time. Keep smiling lovely and try not let it affect you. Xx

Hi gymrunner, 2ww is torture isn't it, I agree with Lucy, fill it doing nice things. I find it helps distract a little.  

Hi Lucy, hope you are well. 

Hi angedelight, how are you keeping lovely. Xx

Hi mcstamp, lolly, Sara, Welsh, finchblue, Nat, Bridget, mo, joelene, Rachdav, Tashap, and everyone else. 

Been having a super weekend with hubby and carries on today as we celebrate his birthday. Test day is this Friday, eeeek. I'm not too sure how I feel about it, I'm pretty sure this attempt hasn't worked, I don't know why but it's a feeling I get. Maybe I need your positivity pants Sarah! I think I will be amazed if I get a BFP to be honest. Anyway, enough negative talk from me! Have lovely days everyone xx


----------



## Hope11978

Morning quick one now as I won't get chance to get back on here until this evening

Mynixi - wishing you the best of luck for today x

Beccaboo - happy birthday to hubby hope you both have a lovely relaxing day  

Lilo - Hope you had a good night'ssleep? mine was pretty dreadful   had pains and was paronoid AF was coming  (would be due on Weds) I'm hoping it was side affects from cyclogest, no pain now! Also I was on Google late last night, I won't be doing that again tonight    have a good day x

Good luck to all of you waiting for calls or have appointments today have a good day xxx


----------



## lilo

Morning Hope - think af pains are pretty normal throughout this whole process. Doesn't help our nerves but when I had a BFP with my little girl I had these so it's not necessarily a bad thing. 
Mynixi - good luck for transfer today 
Well I fell asleep with no problems but then awake for a couple of hours in the middle of the night. My body clock seems to be totally screwed up. Anyone else finding this? X


----------



## Joelene35

Morning ladies,

I have woke up to the most beautiful morning here in sunny Norrhern Ireland . Got a call from the clinic this morning to say my 7 embryos r coming along nicely and booked in for et tomorrow at 11.30!!

Lizzie we r both the same day and I had 7 outta 8 fertilise so we both r very similar! 

Congrats to everyone getting to transfer and the dreaded 2ww!

Gonna take my mummy and her  wee dog out for a nice long walk in the sun to take my mind of things. Both myself and dh haven't told a single person in r families that we have been doing IVF! Swear would never hear the end of it and don't want people's pitty when it hasn't worked lol. This is a better option for us as we r good at talking to each other about it all. Anyway I have waffled on enough here lol. Have a lovely day everyone and hopefully the sun is shinning for u all,x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Hi guys looking for some advice I am taking 50mg gestone but my clinic doesn't have any in stock they say they don't tend to use this anymore they use lubion?? Is this as good? I'm worried as I have bleed with all my other Ivf and when I used gestone this was the only time I didn't I'm afraid lubion won't be strong enough? I expect I'm overthinking things xx


----------



## Myxini

Thanks everyone wishing me luck! 
We've just had the call from the clinic, and there are two "viable" embryos waiting for us, and I'm first on the transfer list, too. So heading that way soon, chucking lots of water to fill my poor bladder. Sadly in the process of thawing three of our frosties died. It's as expected I suppose, as it means we've had three live ones from six 3d frosties, but it's still sad. Still six more left in the freezer, luckily. Very nervous, as always when heading for the clinic. 
I'll catch up with you all properly later on.


----------



## Joelene35

Good luck for this morning myxini. Hope it all goes smoothly for u.x


----------



## lilo

Good luck Myxini. Keeping everything crossed for you.
Joelene - Great news from your clinic. Good luck for ET tomorrow.
WelshFrench - Sorry but I don't know the answer to that one. Is there any chance you can call your clinic and explain your concerns?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good luck for transfer Myxini, it's great that you have some nice thawed embryos to use today and still some left as well. 

welshfrench I am almost certain that gestone and lubion are exactly the same, just different brand names. I took prontogest on my lash cycle, which is just a third brand name of progesterone injectable. Don't worry but call your clinic if you need to put your mind at rest.


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Joelene good luck for ET tomo, I have had my call this morning to say 5 have survived biopsy as mine have to tested further today to see if they have my genetic condition (muscular dystrophy) if any do not carry the gene which we find out tomo afternoon I will also be having ET.
Lilo hoping you manage to get some rest, keeping my fingers crossed for you.
Hope- hopeyou are feeling a bit better today, hope work is ok and takes your mind off things today. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.
Myxini good luck today, hope all goes well.
Msgnimer- great news congratulations hope all goes well for you 
Beccaboo- hope you are having a lovely relaxing time away .
Keeping everything crossed for everyone
Xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Hope everyone is doing well.

This is just a quick one but wanted to say to Nellie that I was on the SP with 450 of Gonal F, it seemed to work better for me than the LP.  I don't know about using the other things though.  What is the purpose of the blood thinning infection?  It does sound like she is trying to do everything to help you.  I think its important to take the vitamins beforehand.  I have just ordered and both myself and DH are taking the Zita West supplements for pre-IVF treatment.  I know what you mean about the money, this will have to be our last attempt too which really does put the pressure on.  Hope you come to a decision soon.  A holiday sounds good, we are trying to book to go to Fueterventura in April for a week to see if that will help us relax a bit. xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Thx sarahsuperdork- been to the clinic she said the same as you they are the same if anything lubion easier to inject not inter muscula, so she has given me enough cyclogest and lubion to take me to my first scan 31/3/16 🙏 everything works out until then! She didn't even mention that I tested a ew days early just asked had I booked in for my scan? So I take it I don't need to call Friday with results unless it's bad news Cause I got my meds and my scan booked now?? Xx


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Hi lovely ladies! Apologies in advance as I'm on my phone and my memory is terrible with the cyclogest, so personals will be pretty much non-existent!

Thank you so much for your support. It's so exciting, as I've never seen two lines on one of my tests before. We suspect I have has a few pregnancies that have ended early over the past few years, as I've had odd longer "periods" before with pains, and had a yeai with odd cycles, rather than my usual 27.5 days cycles with a 2-day heavy bleed. I've had a light bleed since Wednesday last week, but apparently this isn't particularly unusual. I tested on Wednesday in the vain hope I may see a bfp from a chemical, but it was negative and yesterday's test line want overly strong, so it goes to prove that you need to stick it out. My OTD was 16dpEC.

*Beccaboo* read the above and stick it out. Stay positive!

For those who asked, yes, I'm on holiday in Saint Lucia now. We booked a cheap deal through Travelzoo for what we thought was going to be the second week of my 2WW, but because I was ready really early, we only had 1.5 days until OTD! It's lovely here, but hot!

I think it was *Lizzie* who asked about the mess from cyclogest. I'm another one who uses it as a backdoor pessary. I found it messy and uncomfortable otherwise. You get used to it quickly. Make sure you use it after you have been to the toilet, though, otherwise it'll come back out!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello all, 

I realised on my morning post today I put happy Sunday! I'm so obviously out of work mode as forgot it's Monday! Haha. 

Now home from our lovely couple of days away, was really nice and it's been beautiful and Spring like where I am. Makes me feel happy a bit of sunshine!

Hi msgnomer, good for you booking your holiday, so jealous of you basking in hot sunshine right now, on the beach no doubt! Thanks for your post, i won't be testing early as never do, plus I've got a day out Thursday for DH's dads bday so I don't want to spoil his day by testing that morning. In my head I'm prepared for a bfn, I can see myself resuming running and gym activities on the weekend. If it's a BFP....well il eat my hat! Haha! Xx

Hi Welsh, glad you have your scan booked in, that's not long away at all is it. Glad you got the progesterone support sorted out. I've got the progesterone support from my previous cycles that I didn't end up using all of it so I have a back up of supplies! Hehe xx

Hi Nat, you go for booking that holiday, I think it recharges the batteries before going again if you can. I'm feeling the need to book a holiday after all this talk of travelling to sunnier climates! Xx

Hi Lizzie, fx on those tests and you can get to et. Can I ask the question, what happens if they find they do carry this gene? I really hope that's not the case though. Xx

Hi mynixi, yay for having two viable For transfer. Are you/have you gone for two transferred. Shame about your other 3 but sounds like you have a good little backup in the freezer! Hope you don't need them though and this one is your time. Xx

Hi everyone else. Xx


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Hi
Ms gnomer sounds so exciting and lovely break away too :
Beccaboo- unfortunately if I don't have any that do not carry the gene they will be discarded and no good for transfer so feeling very anxious and praying for healthy embryos. 
X


----------



## Beccaboo

Lizzie, aww such an anxious time for you. Got my fx they are healthy strong embroyos for transfer. Xx


----------



## Hope11978

Lilo – How you feeling today? I’m so tired, such a busy day at work 3 people called in sick  it wasn’t stressful though and the day went by super fast.  I still had pains like AF but I managed to get out for a 30min walk and that seemed to help shift it.  I hope you have a much better sleep tonight x 

Beccaboo –sounds like you had a lovely weekend with your hubby.  I have everything crossed for you for Friday, I really hope it’s your time x

Sarahsuperdork – Hi Sarah, how you feeling on so far on your 2ww?  Any symptoms? Or are you trying to not symptom spot, it’s so difficult not too  x

Lolisita – So good that you had ovulation pains as well as a surge, you know for sure it’s all happening in there  you are going to wear out your hubby  x

Nat – Such a good idea to get away and have some relaxing time together away from it all x

Welsh –Glad you got the cyclogest etc sorted  x 

Gymrunner – How you feeling today? A bit better I hope? x

Ms Gnomer – Wow a BFP and a holiday in Saint Lucia, you couldn’t ask for anything more, so lovely to see BFP.  Can I ask how many cells your embies had when they were transferred?  I had 3 dt and would be interested to see if similar? Enjoy the sunshine  x

Lizzie –5 is great I hope they all managed to past the other tests today, if you have the go ahead good luck for ET tomorrow x

Joelene – Good news 7 embies is great, hope you enjoyed your walk, good luck for ET tomorrow x

Sara – Enjoy your time off and good luck for your call Weds  x

Myxini – Hope all went well with your ET, congrats on being PUPO  x

Hi Tashap, Finchyblues, Lolly, Nellie, Bridget & Lucy xxx


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Hi *Hope *, I had two 5-cell embryos transferred on day 3. I believe it's ideal for them to be 5-8 cells at 3dt, but as long as they're growing and splitting steadily, that's fine.


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Beccaboo- I know doesn't sound that long 17 days, it's like I gotta start the 2ww all over again lol n its not it like I can cave earlier xx I gotta go back to work next week hopefully that'll help speed up time as I'll be so busy as was told earlier 2 people on long term sick so all hands on deck! I'm not telling anyone in work or family until after 12 week scan at least or ideally 20 weeks if I can hold it in n get that far!! Xx 

Mrs gnomer- st Lucia is amazing I bet and with your bfp too. Perfection xx 

Hope11978- I bet it was better that time went fast and great u got some fresh air too xx 

Lizzie- sounds like u got many hurdles to jump over I hope u get some great embies tomorrow for transfer xx


----------



## Hope11978

Ms Gnomer - thanks for info   I had a 3dt one 5 cell and one 6 cell, I know we are all different and if it's going to work its going to work, but great to see your BFP with similar embies x

Welsh -hope you have some nice things planned for the rest of your wk off before returning to work?   x


----------



## Myxini

Evening everyone. I hope you all managed to enjoy some lovely sunshine today. 

Joelene - Great news about the fertilisation. Good luck for tomorrow!

Finchy - Ouch, I hope the less than nice side effects ease off. I don't know if you can use any meds for it while cycling, but might be worth asking the clinic's opinion if you're uncomfortable.

Gymrunner - Oh that does sound like a lousy time. No wonder you're feeling miserable. I'm sorry you're feeling so poorly, and hope it gets better soon.

Lilo - Fx for your little embie.

MsGnomer - Yay! Great news! 

Sarahsuperdork - Ugh, I'm sorry people are being so inconsiderate. I get that she's excited, but to accuse you of being selfish?! Frankly most people aren't that excited over the pregnancy of anyone they're not really really close to anyway - never mind such a brilliant timing with your 2ww&#8230; 

Lizzie - Good luck with your ET tomorrow!

Nellie - Somewhere hot with cocktails sounds just the thing. Sorry I don't really know to give any advice about the protocols etc. I assume they'll have their reasons for recommending it, though.

Hope - Good to hear you managed a good rest. I don't worry too much over having one mug of coffee in the morning. It's all the other stuff that I tend to overlook - chocolate, hot chocolate, that random bottle of coke zero or cups of tea etc. Luckily today I've felt too icky for coffee anyway, so I've only been sipping green and herbal tea.

Beccaboo - Glad to hear that good times were had! Positivity pants are indeed in order for the rest of your week. Maybe a sanity hat too - I'm sure everyone needs some of that on the 2ww&#8230; 

AFM - I've got my embryos (aka Fred and Herbert) onboard! They are 3d embryos, one 6 and one 7 cells. We decided to go for two this time around, mainly because we're a bit frustrated how long it's taken in between every single stage and treatment (no one's getting younger here!) and wanting to add any extra to our chances of success _this time_ around. And as they're only 3d, I'm under the impression the chance for twins isn't huge. I would worry a lot about the health side of things if it turned out to be twins, but that's not to say I wouldn't also be excited&#8230; (It doesn't help that a friend who has the most gorgeous twin girls is an over-facebooker!)

ET wasn't as quick and simple for me this time around as previously. It took them a while to find the right spot, and hurt quite a lot. But they got the job done, so all's well. I am feeling quite battered down there now though, and having some spotting. Taking things easy tonight. 
OTD is 27.3.


----------



## gymrunner

evening all, thought I'd pop on before going to bed-yep, bed, at 7.45 - anyone else struggling to stay awake past 8pm?!

Ms Gnomer- great news on your bfp!

Myxini - great you two on board - welcome to 2ww!

Beccaboo - hope you had a lovely break? Stay strong till Friday!!! Is it worth the heartache if you test too early and get a bfn, even if only for a few days you'll be so disappointed until you can test again.

Natparnell, a holiday sounds lovely, hope you get to book something.

Rachdav - how are you doing?

Sorry to anyone I've missed xx

Thanks to everyone that's asked how i am and responded to yesterdays post. I'm feeling better today thanks. I'm keeping myself busy and trying to not think about it too much. I may just put all my effort into thinking about the fact I'm 40 next week.....now THAT sucks!!! lol!! OTD is 20th, birthday is 25th, I'm hoping for one helluva great early birthday present . If not I shall be back at the gym and I may even run Brighton marathon which is 4 weeks after test date- -might be a struggle as Ive not run in 6 weeks but I figure "why not".  Of course, I'm hoping to not be able to but if I get that dreaded bfn, then it gives me something to focus on.

Hello and hugs to everyone else, hope everyone is doing ok? xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Ms Gnomer - Thank you from me as well for the info on your embryos, it's lovely to hear of your day 3 success  I had a 3dt of one 7 cell.

welshfrench - Congratulations again  it does sound like a long wait to that first scan but exciting nonetheless!

Hope - I am 3dp3dt and most definitely symptom spotting  how about you? I'm getting all kinds of weird twinges, it's hard not to overthink it. I said to my GP today that I just wish I had a little window to see what's going on in there. I'm coming up to implantation time according to the timeline (anytime from tomorrow) so maybe these niggles are our little embryo snuggling in. Hope so!

Lizzie - Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow, hope you have a bunch of healthy embryos to choose from for your ET. Must be extra nerve wracking for you with the extra testing you need.

Nellie - I have no advice re: your protocol, just wanted to send you positive thoughts and let you know I read it even if I couldn't help! 

Myxini - Congratulations on being PUPO! Welcome aboard Fred and Herbert. Re: twins you really never know, my consultant was adamant that she did not want to do a double transfer with me (on day 3) because she said the chance of a twin pregnancy would be "extremely high"!

gymrunner - Yes, I go to bed very early too these days  I think it's the progesterone. Fingers crossed for the best birthday present you've ever had. 

Does anyone else name their embryos? Ours is called Pierre.


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Sarahsuperdork- I called mine Terry n Ralph lol xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi hope, thanks for keeping everything crossed for me  

Hi msgnomer, Thankyou too for sharing that, I had two 8 cell 3dt put back so that's given me a glimmer of hope. Xx

Hi Welsh, it's like another torturous long wait again isn't it, all we do is wait! Haha. I think if I fall pg and it continues then I prob keep it secret as long as I can too, other than mine and DH parents who know rough test dates. Xx

Hi mynixi, that is brilliant Fred and Herbert are on board, whoop. Sorry et was a bit painful. I too was pretty senstive down there this time round which all started from when I had the stimms scans and they were really digging around! I think I need a whole positivity outfit to wear...for the rest of this week! I've already had one mini meltdown this evening, the first emotional cry about something I don't know if worked or not. Funnily though I'm feeling a touch more positive after the cry so maybe that's what I needed! Xx

Hi gymrunner, I love an early bed time! I have my fx you get that bday pressie, that would be just brilliant. Xx I also hope you don't get to do the Brighton marathon! It's nice to have a plan though isn't it, I have my weekends activities planned already which I know will help me if I get a nope! Xx

Hi Sarah, I feel rather boring with my names, they are just named the twinnies!  

Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Oh Beccaboo  sometimes a good cry is what you need to get it out of your system! You need to get yourself some peanut butter pants. 

The embryologist had Nessun Dorma playing while we had ET... I commented on what stirring music it was in the circumstances.  I have played it to Pierre this evening to make him feel comfy!


----------



## Suzy321

Hi all can I join this group. I have ec this week my third cycle!!


----------



## lilo

Love the fact you have named him Pierre Sarah. 
Myinxi - congrats on your transfer. Everything crossed for you.
Ms Gnomer - so great to hear of a BFP with a 3dt. I know mine was a 2dt but it had four cells so not a million miles away from yours.
Gymrunner - I am totally exhausted every night. Mind you I've been waking around 3am and can't get back to sleep for ages. My sleeping pattern seems to have gone haywire
Hope - I am good thanks and hope you are too. I also worked today 😵 X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi Suzy good luck with your EC. Do you know what day it will be yet?


----------



## Hope11978

Love all your embies names   put a big smile on mine and OH face x so sweet you have named them.  Got us wondering what to call ours now


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I've named them on all my cycles. DS was called Billy and our frostie was called Thor.


----------



## Hope11978

Great idea, I love it.. we just keep saying I wonder what is happening in there and hoping something is but now I'm thinking names. Puts a bit of light and fun on the situation  I hope Pierre is getting very comfortable and snuggling in as we speak   x


----------



## Lolisita

Beccaboo - Ah glad you had such a good time. I love weekdays away in a nice boutique hotel, ahhh bliss Yep hubby is loving it hehe  xx

Mixini - Congrats on being PUPO xx

Hope - thanks u hunni,so glad it is all back to normal. How are u doing ? xx


----------



## Angedelight

Hi all

I've still been lurking despite not posting. Congrats to those all getting BFPs and my thoughts go out to those that didn't get lucky.

I was thinking we should start an alternative thread for those of us who it didn't work out for. it's such an isolating process that no one understands- apart from those that have been through it- and might be helpful to have a space to vent/post/offer advice etc.

I went back to work yesterday after having the 2ww off. Was really anxious as have only seen and spoken to my husband and parents in that time but it was fine. No one at work knew which definitely made it easier. 

Hope everyone is doing ok. I didn't really use this site on any other goes- it's definitely been helpful this time round.

A x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Angedelight- hope going back to work was ok for u xx  n it's good the people in work didn't know as when my other four cycles didn't work out the whole world knew and it was heartbreaking having to explain what happened over n over n over again!! 
There are other threads set up for people who have had negatives but even people who get lucky can be there as support as they normally have been on this rollacoaster for years, last thing anyone wants to feel is isolated and u can use this thread to vent/post/ offer advice  if u wanted too  at anytime xx


----------



## Rachdav

Hi ladies!!! 
Sorry I have been assent for a little while.....been feeling quite down....this 2ww is doing my head in! 
Gunrunner- I REALLY hope you get your birthday wish! What an amazing 40th that would be!! 

So does everyone have their embies on board now? I've tried to catch up but I'm on my phone at the mo as I have travelled back to see my parents this week. 
I love that people have named them......I never even thought of that.... And I usually name everything!! 

I haven't been feeling ANYTHING at all! No cramps, tiredness, twinges, NOTHING! I think that's why I'm feeling so negative about it. Trying to prepare myself for a BFN on Sunday! 

Sort to lower the mood ladies! Hope you're all having a nice day,


----------



## gymrunner

Hi Rachdav, good to hear from you. This 2ww is such a head muddler isn't it?!
I also haven't felt anything but I'm thinking maybe that's a good sign. If it hadn't worked then our bodes would be preparing for Af and we would feel things, wouldn't we?!?! 
Is it possible to have no twinges, pain, blood etc and still can't get a bfn?! Does anyone know?!

Keep going Rachdav, we'll get there together!!!

Oh, and mines called my little runnerbean 😊😍 xx


----------



## Rachdav

Hi Gymrunner- I suppose I hadn't look at it that way.....haven't had any AF 'symptoms' either so that's good!!! It must be possible to feel nothing and still get a BFP.....lots of women don't know they're pregnant til they're practically giving birth!!!! (OK, I may be exaggerating, but you know what I mean!) 
I'll keep my chin up.....thanks Gymrunner! Hope you're ok too....Sunday will be here before we know it!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi gymrunner, love the runnerbean name.  yes it is possible to not feel or have any spotting and get a BFP, I had nothing on my first cycle and got a BFP, saying that though I can't explain it but I felt pregnant. On my FET and this cycle, again no symptoms, twinges spotting. I felt my FET hadn't worked and it didn't and I'm having the same feelings this hasn't worked. But in answer to your question, yes you can still get that BFP without early symptoms. Remember aswell this is so early in pregnancy aswell when symptoms don't always appear until 4/5 weeks  

Hi Rachdav, did you ha e a nice weekend away? I've been feeling a bit down too but not long to go until test we can do it! Xx

Hi angedelight, lovely to hear from you Hun. as Welsh said you can always rant on here, we are all in this together and love to support you going forward as you have done us. Hope work isn't too bad. Xx

Sarah, I most definitely need some peanut butter pants in my life! I keeping swinging to positive to negative but deep down I feel it's not worked.  

Hope you are all well. Sorry about all my negativity, I'm usually so positive about everything. Perhaps I'm preparing myself for Friday's test. Xx


----------



## gymrunner

Hey Beccaboo, thanks for your reply 

Is it possible to feel nothing and get a negative though? Does anyone know?

I am literally going out of my tiny little mind with the not knowing if it's worked!!


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Ergh feeling so sick waiting for this call 
Hope you are all doing well keeping my fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Lizzie- good luck Hun fx for u did they say a time? Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good luck today Lizzie. 

I had no spotting/implantation bleed on my BFP cycle.  On my BFN cycle I bled at 5dp5dt so I'm just anxious to get past 7dp3dt this time with no bleed. If knicker watch goes well over the weekend, I'll feel much more confident.


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Thank you just had the call two unaffected one top grade for transfer today so will be with you all on 2ww all being well and they are checking over the other one for suitability to free so fingers crossed. Thank you so much for all your support xxx


----------



## Hope11978

Lizzie - that's great news   good luck for ET.

Will catch up with you all tonight, hope you are all ok x


----------



## lilo

Fantastic news Lizzie. Good luck this afternoon. xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Great news Lizzie!! Good luck for transfer.


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Great news Lizzie good luck with transfer


----------



## Joelene35

Morning everyone.

Lizzie been thinking bout u this morning! Glad u got the good news u have been waiting for  good luck for transfer this afternoon.

AFM just out from having 2 perfect embryos transferred! The embryologist joked that one was so active as trying to jump out of the dish 😂 Don't really know if that's a good thing or that one is a donkey lol. Not concerned though as too quality and no fragmentation. Cautiously moving over to the 2ww! Don't really wanna go over though as poor ladies have been having soooo many bfn this month.

Good luck to all u lovely ladies starting the journey. These pages r great support.xx


----------



## lilo

Great news Joelene. Welcome to the lovely 2ww! x


----------



## gymrunner

Welcome to the 2ww Joelene. 

How do you feel after transfer Lizzie?


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Great news Joelene, my transfer went well too so joining the 2ww together with you other lovely ladies. 
Thank you for all your support today really has helped. 
Hope you are all doing well, I know I have seen a diary of what embryo is doing each day dies anybody have this?
Thank you xx


----------



## Hope11978

Lilo - Hey, how are you today? Did you manage to sleep through a bit better? I had a lovely sleep, slept for 6 hours solid which isn't normal for me at all! Instead of googling before bed I read a magazine, much better!  x

Beccaboo -Hi, don't apologise we all have our moments when we get overcome by it all and you have been a great support to us all on here http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/togetherhug.gif This is all so tough isn't it?! and it completely takes over, I'm sure if I get to this time next week I will be exactly the same. Are you working this week or do you have plans to keep you busy up until Friday? sending you a big hug x

Sarahsuperdork -Wouldn't that be great if there was a little window to see what's going on  I keep saying to the OH wish we had a crystal ball!!! The only feelings I have are AF like pains which I had until lunchtime yesterday and came back this morning and still with me now, but that's all. I think I'm a day behind you. Let's hope our little embies are getting cosy FX , come on Pierre you can do it  x

Lolisita -Yes I'm ok, just the normal worried feelings of the 2ww which we all unfortunately know so well  trying to remain positive! Hope you are ok today x

Welsh - Hope you are keeping busy whilst waiting for your 1st scan... so exciting  x

Gymrunner - Runnerbean.. I love it! Really hope you get the most amazing birthday gift of a BFP  X

Angeldelight - You are more than welcome to rant on here  most of us have unfortunately been previously been through a negative cycle also and can completely understand how you are feeling. Like you say this board is a really good for ongoing support x

Ms Gnomer -Hope you are having a lovely time relaxing in the sun  x

Lizzie - Hope ET went well?x

Joelene - Yay, two on board welcome to the 2ww and PUPO x

Sara -Good luck for your call tomorrow x

Myxini - Hope you are feeling a bit better and not too sore after ET yesterday ? x

RachDav - good to see you are doing ok but the 2ww is just awful isn't it! You are worrying as no symptoms and I'm worrying as have period like pains! Try and do your best to keep busy until Sunday. FX for you x

Hi girls - Tashap, Finchyblues, Lolly, Nellie, Nat, Bridget & Lucy, hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Hope11978

Lizzie - welcome to the 2ww  x


----------



## Nellie321

Welsh increasing meds if you’re a poor responder makes sense to me so I just can’t understand it. I don’t have a French Bulldog but I love them!!! I was on lubion injections as well as utrogestan pessaries – not sure of strength of either but was prescribed that combo as I bled last time so it’s what my clinic prescribe to try and combat the bleeding so should be ok. It’s taken me that long to reply it looks like you’re all sorted! x

Hope thank you hunni. What is natural IVF? I just can’t get my head around the fact that I’m not responding to very high doses of drugs so how will I respond better to a milder cycle?! From what I’ve read it seems people that do badly with SP go on to do better with LP but I’m switching the other way! I don’t ovulate every month and my right ovary is pretty useless so surely I need the drugs?? I have everything crossed that this cycle works for you x

Lilo thank you hunni. I have everything crossed for you. This is such a tiring process, make sure you rest when you need to x

Lolisita that is so typical! At least you got one. Today is effectively CD13 and I have so much pain in both my ovaries I’ve no idea what is happening! Yes still trying naturally before our next cycle but not hopeful. I have suspected endo, I don’t ovulate every month and now it seems my right ovary is prone to cysts and next to useless. I guess I’m just worried about trying something SO different with no guarantees but I guess LP hasn’t been successful so I have to try right? It just scares me but I like the idea of only injecting for 13 days! I found the progesterone injections ok ish – yes they stung but last time I was on cyclogest I found them so messy. The utrogestan pessaries are a third of the size of cyclogest and you use an applicator so you can (TMI) get them right up there and I barely had any leakage so they were much better. I would defo ask about the injections and utrogestan. If you are self funded its expensive though. My pessaries came with my drugs package but I had to pay separate for the Lubion injections and it was £315 for 16 days! I think I am going to take vitamins – any you could recommend? x

Beccaboo sounds like you had a lovely weekend. Yes defo pull on your (orange) positivity pants! I have everything crossed for you. I have to wait at least until my May period before they will let me go again to give my ovaries time to recover – seems an age away! x

Myxini – sorry for the loss of some of your frosties but you still have some left and 2 good to go! Congrats on being PUPO hunni x

Nat thank you hunni – good to know the switch worked better for you. It’s a lot to take in isn’t it. The Clexane is a blood thinner – I think she said this is ‘in case’ I have sticky blood – it’s meant to help with implantation I think and blood flow in general – can anyone offer any advice? I think the vitamins is a good idea too but she didn’t seem to think so. I don’t want to go against her but surely it can’t hurt?? A holiday is defo a good idea. We just want a cheap week in the sun.  Hope you get your week in Fuerterventura x

Lizzie that’s great news. Fx for ET x

Gymrunner I’m glad you’re feeling a bit better. I think it’s a good idea to have things to look forward to, whatever the outcome. Fx it’s the best b’day pressie ever tho!! x

Sarah thank you hunni! Fx those twinges are Pierre (love the name!) snuggling in nice and comfy x

I love that you’re all naming them – last time mine was Jelly Bean – this time it was ‘The Twins’ – not the most imaginative names!!!

Suzy hi and welcome. Good luck. Fx its third time lucky for you! x

Angedelight I think that would be a great idea but no idea how you go about it as the only threads I’ve read seem to be started by Admin or Volunteers?! I feel slightly guilty venting on here and rambling on when it doesn’t ‘feel’ like the right place but you ladies are all so damn lovely I trust your opinions and advice and don’t want to go anywhere else!! x

Rachdav plenty of ladies have zero symptoms and get a BFP so don’t lose hope. And no AF signs has to be a plus! x

Joelene congrats on being PUPO x

To anyone I've missed off, I hope you are all doing ok x

Love and light my orange ladies x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi ladies, 

Lizzie, that's brilliant and you are PUPO now, whoop. Don't go too crazy on the 2ww! Xx

Hi joelene, yay too that you are in the 2ww. That's brilliant you can join us all. Funny about the active little embryo, hopefully that means it will actively be burrowing it's way in.  

Hi Nellie, may will soon be here, it will soon be Easter and then we will be into April. I'm sure come may you will be ready to go again. Thanks, I did have a lovely weekend, nice and chilled and the weather was superb. Xx

Hi hope, no work this week for me.  I saw a friend today, Thursday I'm out for the day by the coast again for DH's dads bday this time so a few things to keep
me occupied before Friday. i think its the key, to keep busy. Have you got any time off in your 2ww?

Sara, how's things with you? 

Msgnomer, when are you home? I hope yoU are making the most of chilling on a sun lounger with a nice non alcoholic cocktail in hand!  xx

Hi lolista, how's things with you? Do you just do the one ovulation stick or do one over a few days. I might see how they work and try and use one if this go doesn't work. Xx

Hi Tashap, how are you lovely, not heard from you in a while. Xx

Hi mynixi, how are you feeling today? Xx

Hi mcstamp, how are you getting on? I feel like I need to say that
I'm feeling twish! It makes me smile every time I think of that word, it really does sum up the 2ww!  

Hi Nat, have you Booked that holiday yet? Xx

Hi finchyblue, how are you Feeling? Are you counting the days until OTD Saturday? Hope you are keeping well and positive about things lovely. 

Hi Welsh, how's things today? I can't remember, are you Working your 2ww or have you got this week off? 

Hi Sarah, are you keeping busy in the 2ww? Bet you are loving having the time off from your busy job. Xx

Hi Bridget, orange Lucy, angedelight, lilo, lolly, Rachdav, gymrunner and all
The other lovely ladies on here I have missed. Xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Hope11978- yes I am trying to stay as busy as possible Hun ....... so I had a new carpet fitted in bedroom, also had a new bed delivered and all new mirrored furniture which looks lush!!!! I'm really happy with it xx DH painted and glossed everything over weekend so completely new room now! I can't really take any credit I just sat and delegated jobs for him to do lol he's a builder so used to me giving him jobs to do lol xx 

Nellie321- aww I thought u had one for a second! I have two boys my hubby bought me one after each miscarriage as I felt lost and these little bundles of fun helped me through it xxx honestly love them to bits great breed! Xx

Beccaboo- I'm off for the 2ww Hun but I'm back Monday so getting uniform ready and the house sorted, business books in order etc keeping busy making the most of my time off xx

Hope all u lovely ladies are doing good xxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Is that all of us PUPO or tested now? It seems like five minutes since we were all anxious to start.

Beccaboo - Keeping occupied is my plan too, it's good to stay busy. It's not as though you don't think about it all the time but at least time doesn't drag the way it does when you're bored and waiting. Friday will be here before you know it.  Sending you my positivity pants. I am loving the time off so far.

Nellie and Angedelight - Anyone can make posts in sections other than the cycle buddies and the 'ask a professional' ones so if you'd like more support after your BFN, you can make another thread but I personally would hate to see you go. It can be hard seeing others with their BFPs when you're recovering from a BFN but don't ever think that you ladies aren't welcome here because I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say we are still here to support each other whatever the outcome.  Beccaboo and I are still posting on a May/June buddies thread where there's been a mixture of births, subsequent BFPs and natural successes as well as BFNs/moving on/awaiting more treatment.

Hope - I am choosing to believe they are getting cosy inside us  symptom spotting every moment of the day it seems though!

Lizzie - The 'timeline' after transfer has been posted a few times, you can find it here: http://www.essentialbaby.com.au/forums/index.php?/topic/927508-timeline-of-what-happens-after-an-embryo-transfer/

Congratulations on being PUPO today Joelene! Wishing you lots of luck for your 2ww. When is your OTD?

4dp3dt with tingly nipples!  Is that you, Pierre?!

/links


----------



## Myxini

Gymrunner - Good to hear you're feeling a bit better and making plans etc. Fx you won't be able to run that marathon, though&#8230; Runnerbean sounds very apt! 

Sarahsuperdork - I think if someone had given us a scary speech we'd have reconsidered, too. As it was, no one at the clinic said anything pro single transfer and didn't question us at all. What will be will be&#8230;  I love how Pierre is getting cultured with classical music from the start!

Beccaboo - Oh dear, sorry about the mini meltdown, but I'm a firm believer that a cry is often a good thing! Better out than in!

Joelene - Wow, a jumpy embryo! Great news and good luck for the 2ww!

Lizzie - You too, enjoy being PUPO 

And a big  to everyone else too!

Re. naming embryos. It's a very male dominated bunch of embies we have! I picked Herbert and DH picked Fred on a whim. My only rule for embryo naming is to not pick names we'd actually want to use for a baby. That way lies too much potential sadness.

AFM I'm feeling kind of rubbish. A little bit tender and sore, but definitely much better than last night, and no spotting today. But really nauseous. I've been a bit queasy for a couple of days but it's worse today, ugh. I think it's probably a side effect of Cyclogest _*(anyone else get this?)*_ as I was nauseous in my previous 2ww too. Anyway, I've been staying at home, sipping herbal tea and gnawing crackers today.


----------



## sara2016

Hi girls thanks for your messages. I'm on my phone so hard to post to everyone. I'm ok not as sore as I was. Had a check up tonight everything's ok apart from my ovaries are big and in front of my uterus so have to wait for the swelling to go down and then to be back in their place before we can do FET so more waiting which has upset as its feels like there is always a hurdle every time. I'm waiting for the call tomorrow to let us know how many Frosties we have so probably no sleep tonight. Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## lilo

Still loving Pierre the embie!!
Hope - I am good thanks. Slept so much better last night and hoping for more of the same tonight. How are you doing?
I hope everyone else is ok. 
AFM - nothing really to report. Back to work, eating for Britain and crazy googling. Not good! X


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Sara2016- Good luck for tomorrow's phone call xx I'm glad ur feeling better, I know the waiting must be hard xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

sara - Hope you get lots of lovely frosties waiting for you, good luck for tomorrow.

lilo - I am also crazy Googling. 

Myxini - I haven't been nauseous but I have been lightheaded if I stand up too quickly. Lots of little cramps, niggles and twinges since 2dp3dt and today, tingly boobs! It's so hard not to over analyse.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi lilo and Sarah, I've been googling a little too, funny though it's the same stuff I've googled from previous cycles! You'd think I'd know it all by now! Haha xx

Hi Sara, glad you are feeling ok.   I hope the swelling goes down  so you can get ready for FET very soon. Good luck for phone call tomorrow. Xx

Sarah, I think the name Pierre has gone down well with us ladies on here, you picked a good one! I think it's a lucky little Pierre. Thanks for sending me positivity pants, that made me lol, let me know if you need me to send them back! Haha  Xx

Hi mynixi, I think a cry helps, I know with me I try and hold it in and don't think it helps. Sorry you are feeling a bit rubbish still but hopefully after a good nights sleep tomorrow will feel much better for you. I've never had side affect from the cyclogest so don't know about what those are but I'm sure there are some. Herbal tea is great, I find it quite comforting if you get some nice flavours, one of my favourites in a lemon and ginger tea. Xx

Hi Welsh, I'm back next Monday too. It's a funny one this week as I don't want my week off to go quick but yet I want Friday here for OTD purposes! Good work with delegating jobs to DH! The bedroom furniture sounds lovely. A lovely little sanctuary space for you in the coming weeks as your pregnancy progresses.  

Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Here are the positivity pants for anyone who needs them:


----------



## lolly1121

I need the positivity pants! 😁🙏

My surro isn't having any symptoms really as yet, she's had a bit of back ache today. Hoping it's not period style. We are four days past transfer. When would any symptoms start? 

When is reasonable to test too? I know some people who get positives after 5 days 🙈 xx


----------



## Ms Gnomer

*Myxini*, I was nauseous with cyclogest during my 2WW too... usually at 4am!

Congrats to *Lizzie and Joelene* on being PUPO!

*Beccaboo*, I get back on Tuesday morning. We're actually going to ditch our hotel and go for an Air BnB place further south in the island, as we would like to hike in the mountains and snorkel down there. The roads are terrible, so even though it's only about 20 miles, it can take nearly 2 hours!


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Morning lovely ladies,
Hope you are all doing well this morning. Off to work today although feeling super tired. How are you all today? X


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Good luck on your call today Sara will be thinking of you x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm having a massive wobble on the positivity front today  I feel like AF is coming and want to cry! It's so early yet (5dp3dt) but I bled at 5dp5dt last time so I'm just terrified that this hasn't worked. DW doesn't want to try again so there's so much pressure on poor Pierre.


----------



## sara2016

Hi girls just had the call we managed to get two Frosties. Slightly shocked as we had double eggs the time so trying to get my head around it as now I feel there's something wrong with them I know it only takes one but to lose 19 in three days is tough to hear. Hope your all ok. Went to docs last night and not my ovaries are in front of uterus and above bladder because they are so big which is why I am still sore so need them to go back down and into place before we can start again xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Sara2016- I'm glad to hear U got some Frosties Hun sorry it wasn't as many as you would have liked, they are the strongest of the 19 💪🏻 xx
Hopefully your ovaries will calm down soon and ET will be here before u know it xx


----------



## sara2016

Thanks Welsh that's what I'm trying to tell myself it's just hard producing so many and the decline is so great. How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Sara2016- yeah ok Hun googling crazy yesterday but not so bad today, no symptoms to speak of really which I dunno is good or bad lol xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Sara2026- looking at your details did u have the same result last time n u got a bfp from the FET xxxx I pray it's the same this time xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Sarah, positive pants remember! Any reason you think AF is in way? I've never bled in 2ww however this morning I wiped in toilet and got a teeny bit of brown in with all the remains/build up of pessary you get. Tmi sorry. Never had that so unsure what that is. Keep smiling lovely, I think it's at about half way and it gets tough. 

Sara, dont worry about quality of embies, the fact you have two to use is brilliant and they must be little fighters. Xx are you still feeling sore, hope it eases soon. 

Hi Welsh, no symptoms for me either I just think it's pretty early for symptoms anyway but it would just be nice to feel something wouldn't it for reassurance. Xx

Xx


----------



## sara2016

Thanks girls I'm so glad we have each other. 

Welsh I had a bfp on this second one but it was an empty sac pregnancy and had the same amount last time xx


----------



## lilo

Sarah - Hoik those positivity pants up high. Pierre is not out yet. I had af pains with a BFP which went on to be my little girl so although I know it is worrying, it's not always a bad sign. I really don't think you can tell until test day. Hang in there.

Beccaboo - a little bit of brown blood doesn't have to be a bad sign. Could be implantation or just your cycle a little confused by everything it has been through. A lot of people bleed in the early days. 

Sara - sorry your numbers declined more than you hoped but take heart from the fact you have two to freeze. I went through this whole crazy process only to get four eggs, two of which were immature. Only one of the good pair went on to fertilise so I am clinging on to that little embie. Haven't abandoned all hope yet. X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

It's not really individual cramps, more that heavy, persistent feeling you often get when AF is here or on the way. I know it's so early yet, Pierre should only just be implanting today! I still have tingly boobs (ha!) so maybe he's just making himself comfy. 

Could be implantation Beccaboo  I never had it on my BFP but I did have some brown blood at 11 weeks pregnant and always assumed that it was my implantation bleed that didn't happen.


----------



## lilo

If Pierre should be implanting today then maybe that's what you can feel Sarah? X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I hope so lilo  it doesn't feel like with DS but I know that doesn't mean anything. Over analysing everything!


----------



## princessb26

Hi All,

Had my ET on Saturday 12th, had 1 5 day Blastocyst they said was really good quality! None left to freeze unfortunately but they seemed positive.

Have defo felt some twinges and that something is happening down there, but always convince myself its prob just the pessaries making things go wild.

We are all on here wanting to find the same answers from eachother, that certain symptoms means we are all pregnant but its so frustrating we actually have to just wait and test!!!!!  Im sooooooo tempted to test early, but scared it might be a negative positive or even a negative altogether.

And even after the 2ww, we have to wait for a scan to confirm it for real real! This is MUCH harder then I thought it would be, didnt think id be this bad.

Lots and lots of goodluck to us all!
xx


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Good luck, Princess, and congratulations on being PUPO!


----------



## Rachdav

Ok ladies....I have a confession...... I have NO idea what PUPO stands for?!?!?!?! I have been trying to work it out for ages and just can't think!!!!! I'm so rubbish with all these abbreviations!!!! Heeeeeeeeeeelp!


----------



## crystaldaisy

Lol I just worked it out yesterday.  PUPO is pregnant until proven otherwise.....I think!


----------



## crystaldaisy

Hi Princess, I hope you're coping ok and I have my fingers crossed for you.  When you say we have to have a scan after the 2ww, how long after do we need to wait for a scan? (assuming we get BFPs) xx


----------



## gymrunner

Rachdav, it is pregnant until proven otherwise. That and poas had me stumped for ages....good old Google helped both times!! 

Crystal daisy, my clinic say approx 3 weeks after test is positive you go in for a scan to confirm its viable, ie not ectopic or chemical. It really is just one wait after another!!!


----------



## crystaldaisy

gymrunner Thanks for getting back to me.  God 3 weeks is another long wait! I think I'd be POAS every day until the scan!


----------



## Rachdav

ha ha thanks ladies! That makes total sense! I'm PUPO then.......and I POAS on Sunday!!!!! (I'm getting there with these abbreviations......slowly!)


----------



## Ms Gnomer

You usually have a 6-8 week early scan, apparently. Mine's on 07/04, so I'll be 5w+6 from ovulation, I think, assuming ovulation is EC. If it's trigger, I'll be 6w+1.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi, I thinks it's done on trigger, I found this calculator which helps with dates, it's from FF. Hope you can click on link on.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=8.0


----------



## Beccaboo

Doh, don't think that takes you to the page. Il try post it some other way or if you google IVF pregnancy calculator it takes you to an FF page where you type in EC date and it tells you how many weeks you are etc.


----------



## Beccaboo

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?ac=ivf
I think this link works msgnomer!


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Mrs gnomer i think you will be further along than that only cause I had egg collection 29/2 and I am 4weeks 2days today so on 7/4 id be 7 weeks 4 days and u had egg collection sooner than me so I think you'll be 8 weeks on the 7/4 xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

All my pregnancy dates went by EC, which was really handy for me because I had EC on a Monday so it meant Monday was the start of every new pregnancy week. I had my viability scan exactly 7 weeks from EC.


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Beccaboo- that calculator is great works a treat xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Welsh, it's quite handy isn't it. I'm apparently 4weeks today if this has worked.  

Sarah, that's handy otherwise I reckon you could lose track easy. How are you feeling now? Little better than this morning I hope. Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Feeling a little less crazy thank you  I had a little cry and a "please please let this work" prayer to the powers that be, then went out for the day to take my mind off it all. Met a friend for lunch. Had a heavy AF feeling all day but hopefully that's Pierre making himself known!

Hope everyone is ok this evening.  Beccaboo your OTD is so soon now.


----------



## Beccaboo

Sarah, glad you're feeling better. We all have those moments and mine was most definitely on Monday night! I reckon its Pierre settling in and making a comfy home for 9 months.  
I know OTD Friday, I feel like it's not worked but then I keep getting a little wave of positivity thinking well there isn't actually a reason for it not working so it could be! It's hard, Like you mentioned, this is last attempt for us as DH doesn't want to do it again and to be honest neither do I at the moment. Xx


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Evening lovely ladies,
Hope you are all well this evening.
Reading all this is good to hear I'm only on 1dpt and already wondering what will happen when. Xx


----------



## lilo

Glad you are feeling a bit better tonight Sarah. I am getting bigger and bigger by the second. Ever since I started on the pill before my scratch I have eaten constantly. Is anyone else like crazily hungry? Started getting a few twinges this afternoon/evening. Not sure why. 
How is everyone else tonight? X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I am super hungry lilo less so today but I had two lunches the other day.  I deny myself nothing (within reason!) on the 2ww because I figure it's stressful enough already. Stil got AF feelings but I am wearing the peanut butter pants for positivity!


----------



## lilo

Ha ha. I had two breakfasts! I'm in the same camp as you. Will get the weight off again when this is all over. X


----------



## Hope11978

Hi everyone, quick one tonight only just got home and still have lots to do 

Lilo – I have felt really hungry today but I always have an appetite  how you feeling?  I still have the cramps like AF is coming, its only concerning me as ii didn’t have this last cycle but that was SP, this time LP and i would have been due on yesterday i’m day 30 on my cycle! Hoping it’s the cyclogest and hopefully my two little embies snuggling in! 

Beccaboo –Love the calculator, thanks for sharing that! How are you? Not long to go now, I’m really hoping you have the best news on Friday, lots of orange baby dust coming your way x

Sarahsuperdork –Hi Sarah, how you feeling now?  I’ve been the same with AF type cramps since Sunday evening, it’s quite scary because you think the worse but then hope it’s because something positive is going on in there!  I’ve also had a dull backache on and off x

Nellie – The company that we have seen that do the natural IVF is create I believe ‘Kipper’ who has posted on here has been going to create and she had mild ivf, so she may be able to advise more.  Check out their website.  We figured that if I don’t respond to all the drugs and only get 1 – 3 eggs what’s the point in pumping my body full of all those drugs and also if they don’t really work what’s the point in paying out for all those drugs! I had an article somewhere I’ll see if I can dig it out or find a link and I will post it on here for you!

Sara – I know you hoped for more but really pleased you have your two and hope you can be reunited with them soon  x
Princess – Good luck fx x

Hope you are all well and keeping busy, think most of us are now on 2ww ??!! xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi Hope, you can't really go by dates AF would be due on a normal cycle if you've been on LP because the DR drugs override your cycle. I think you have to look at AF as being due 14 days after EC (which replaces ovulation). Going by that my AF is due on Tuesday but I bled early last time so I think I will know the result well before OTD. I've had backache today too.  

Beccaboo I wanted you to know that I can't type Becca on my phone without it autocorrecting to Beccaboo!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi hope, have you had a good day, you are late home, make sure you put your feet up with something nice to eat. I'm good thanks, only two more sleeps! Eeek. I asked DP if I could test Thursday night but he was adamant that no, it's Friday morning! I guess a morning wee is best anyway! When is your test date by the way, I think after mine quite a few of you are next week. Xx

Hi lilo, I have actually gone the opposite and not that hungry at all. Is that normal if you ladies are hungry more?? I've actually gone off sweet stuff too but craving avocado and aubergine!! Sure it's way way too early for craving stuff surely! 

Sarah, glad you have positive pants on.  I think it's good to eat what you fancy, like you say within reason. Haha, that's funny, hope you haven't got any friends called Becca, any messages with autocorrect could have them thinking what?! Xx

Msgnomer, did you manage to find an air b&b. Hope you are having fun in the mountains and sea. Sounds lovely. 

Lolista, how's your week going? 

Lolly, I presume you have been keeping in touch with your surrogate. Do you try and speak to her daily during this time? How is she feeling? Xx

Gymrunner, how are you. Will you be holding out to OTD on Sunday. Not
Long for you now either, only two more sleeps after mine. Xx

Mynixi, hope things are ok with you today and feeling better. Hope you are chilling and and keeping relaxed. Xx

Hi Nellie, have you done any further research in the protocol the clinic suggested. Seems as though the ladies on here have given good advice so hope that's helped you. Xx

Hi Nat, how are you keeping? Xx

Lizzie, your 1dpt will soon turn into OTD before you know it.  xx

Hi Lucy, I'm hoping I join you with a BFP on Friday. Hope things are all still good with you. 

Finchyblue, are you still testing on Saturday? 

Hello to all of you I haven't mentioned. I've had a nice home day today, watching tv, chilling out and trying to keep relaxed as possible. xx


----------



## Hope11978

Hi Beccaboo, my test date is Saturday 26.03.16!! so still a while to go yet! I would try and hold out to Fri AM as the morning wee is the best  your day sounds lovely nice and relaxing x

Hi Sarah, thanks for explaining that all to me, I really wasn't sure and my other half keeps asking and I have no idea! FX we wont have to worry about AF for the next 9 months  x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Our OTD is the same Hope, will you be a naughty early tester? I will test on the Friday because I'm off then but working on the Saturday.


----------



## mcstamp

Hello everyone,

I've been trying to catch up on the last few days and am so pleased to see some more BFP's and hope that the wait for the scan isn't too agonising!

Well done to everyone else who is now through egg collection and Pupo- it sounds to me that you are all going very twish! It's so awful and so completely difficult not to read something in to every sensation in your body. I wonder if anyone actually manages to relax...maybe Msgnomer in St Lucia?

I love the peanut butter pants- they still makes me laugh. I bought myself a new 'good luck' dressing gown at the weekend - Mr fox print from John Lewis with lovely orange, fertile foxes! it makes me smile even though I clash with every colour in my house!

Nellie sorry I can't help you - it does sound quite confusing- maybe you will respond in a similar way but without so much intervention? Glad you are looking forwards. I'm 3 weeks on and finally feel like the cloud has lifted 
See the website link below as it may have some answers...

I just want to send so many good luck wishes to Beccaboo, gymrunner and Rachdav for the next few days. I don't want any of you to be doing any marathons for a while! 

Also I wanted to share this website with you all-

http://www.genesisresearchtrust.com/ivf-and-other-answers/nk-killer-cells

Look at the recent questions page for lots of topics.
I have been worrying about all sorts of things regarding my future treatment and whilst googling was directed there. I thought it was brilliant- so clear, thorough and honest- if a bit stark at times. It has really helped me to feel more positive about my future goes and has stopped me worrying about whether I should be doing more tests etc. I am just going to play the game a few more times with my frosties and the only thing I may consider doing more about is if I have adhesions on my uterus, which I will ask about.

Ladies who have had FET do you notice a difference in your stress levels? Am I mad to plan to do it asap until I've used them all (if they get that far?)

/links


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I am probably in the minority mcstamp but I found my FETs more stressful than my fresh. Maybe because I felt like I spent ages not doing anything (I was on a medicated cycle) and I like to be doing something. Daily injections suit me in that respect and my FETs seemed to drag on so long with no activity. I would do whatever suits you best re: how quickly to jump back in. Personally I found I healed mentally better by planning the next cycle straight away. It gave me something to focus on and I felt less lost with a plan. Hugs to you.


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Thanks so much for the calculator, * Beccaboo*. That makes sense, actually, as I guess you calculate from "Day One". Mine doesn't correlate to BL though, as I was so far ahead of schedule for EC.

Also, yes, we found an amazing hideaway in the rainforest for about £40 per night, so I've booked it for our last two nights. The "Jump Up" street party in Gros Islet on Friday is supposed to be amazing, so we're going to go along to it for a couple of hours, so we can at least experience it.

Thank you all for your help and advice. I really appreciate it.  xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I can't sleep. I'm convinced AF is on the way.


----------



## lilo

Oh no Sarah. Keep the faith. My sleeping patterns have been all over the place so it could be you're just the same. 
I have absolutely no idea when my AF is due. The last one I had was a withdrawal bleed after stopping the pill. That was on 25 Feb? My collection was 11 March.
There seems to be a few testers over the next few days starting with Beccaboo tomorrow. Wishing heaps of luck and orangeness to you all.
My otd is Good Friday. Hmm not sure about that one but at least I will be in good company with Sarah and Hope. X


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi lovely mcstamp, you are funny, I can just imagine mr fox dressing gown, how fab though. I'm sure it will bring you lots of luck. 
Regarding FET, for me, I found it different to Sarah, much more less stressful than a fresh with no EC to worry about, I could exercise right to ET which helped my mood loads. The stressful it I guess was more around the day of et where it's not guaranteed your frostie will thaw and as I only had one to use I was pretty glad and lucky I got to et. 

Msgnomer, your hideaway sounds lovely, me and DH are looking to escape somewhere nice that way if this doesn't work. We need a relaxing hol but the same, we do like to explore and walk. Xx

Oh Sarah, I hope you managed some sleep. It's not nice when you wake in the night with worry.  I always think things seem much worse at night so hope you feel better today and more positive again. Xx

Hello lilo, you always seem to be up early like me, I try to lay in but I'm always awake about 6! I too always lose track of AF due date on a cycle but (I think!) Sarah said you could use 14 days from EC as a guide. Glad you have testing buddies for good Friday. 

Hi hope, 26th might seem a little way but soon be here. Least you have a long weekend to digest the news and hopefully celebrating with you test buddies.  xx


----------



## lilo

How are you feeling today Beccaboo? Are you off work tomorrow or going in regardless?
My phone also now automatically comes up with Beccaboo. Luckily I don't have any friends called Becca or it could be a tad embarrassing 😂 X


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi lilo, I had all this week off work as holiday so luckily test tomorrow and don't have to think about work. From past experience I don't think I could ever test and go to work if it's a bfn. I've been feeling absolutely fine generally, still completely unsure which way the result will go, I'm was feeling sure it a negative but who knows! Xx


----------



## lilo

Some have 'symptoms' some don't. Doesn't mean anything either way. The only way you will ever know for sure is to test.

Glad you don't have to worry about work. Before i was self-employed I never went in on test day. 

Wishing you so much luck. X


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Hi ladies, so exciting for those of you testing this week not much longer keeping my fx for BFPs I know it must be such a worry getting closer.
This morning I am feeling nauseous has anyone else felt this? X


----------



## Finchyblues

Hi everyone, sorry I've been quiet this week and also sorry this will be a quick post but I will do personals tonight / tomorrow. I have been reading just been sooooo tired! 

I went back to work on Monday, a colleague was rude to me and I spent half the day in the loo trying not to cry! Totally not like me, these meds have got me so hormonal.  We hot desk but a,l tend to sit in the same seats but I've moved into a different room now as I don't want any upset right now.

OTD sat with a blood test, my OH is adamant for us to wait till then and not poas before hand, half of that is killing me as I am a poas addict! The other half is enjoying being pupo for a bit longer  I've had no spotting since transfer day and the day after, but had cramps since Sunday like af is on her way, and since Monday headaches and a sore throat.  When I was pregnant last I was convinced I wasn't as it felt like af was just around the corner so I'm hoping this is a good sign! I'm feeling quite positive about this cycle, hopefully I don't get those dreams dashed on sat but if so we will deal with it.

Lots of love and hugs and wishes and baby dust to everyone x


----------



## gymrunner

Oh ladies, I think my period is starting. 
I always have brown stringy bits (tmi, sorry) when it's due and last night I had two spots of blood and stringy stuff and again today brown stuff. 
I'm trying to tell myself it's implantation bleeding but with test date Sunday I think it's too late to be that so then I tell myself it's embryo number two and that my little runnerbean is still snuggled in safely. 
Oh well, time will tell. 

Beccaboo (my phone also auto fills that in!) in case I don't come on here again today I wanted to wish you the world of luck for tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Aww gymrunner, thank you lovely. I think if it's brown then it could be old blood. I said yesterday that I had a teeny amount of brown blood in with my pessary remains when I wiped. I had a little this morning although I have had nothing in knickers. Tmi! I'm trying not to read into it thinking it's either old implantation blood or old blood from EC/ET. I've never bled in 2ww. Stay strong, it might just be a good sign.  

Finchyblues, poor you, it's hard emotionally, some days can be fine and others not. Try and think your horrid colleague is not worth the upset and concentrate on your little embie. Not long til blood test to know and I really hope this has worked for you, you so deserve this after everything. Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you and all the ladies on here. Xx


----------



## Joelene35

Morning ladies,

Hope ur all well and not pulling ur hair out by now! I just had a call from the clinic and non of my 4 eggs left were good enough to freeze  she said 2 made it to blast and 2 they will hold on to till tomorrow but will more than likely be a no. Just a little disheartend that out of 3 IVF cycles I have never had any to freeze! Have 2 onboard that were perfect but have been here before and resulted in a bfn. Just lost a little hope that the ones onboard will make it if the rest never! They were all looking good 2 the other day. Only 2dp3dt and feeling deflated already. 

Congrats to all bfp and those who haven't got good news, grieve, drink wine, give urself time and then refocus. 

🍀🍀 happy St Patrick's Day🍀🍀


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Morning all, sending over the positivity pants to whoever needs them! I did not sleep well at all last night but I made productive use of my time documenting our journey since November and sent the whole thing to my "friend" who called me selfish this week when I was upset about her bragging that her sister is pregnant. I don't expect a response - you know how some people never apologise, even when they realise they were wrong? - but I feel better just putting it out there. I had one very sharp, different pain at 3am so I wonder if that was Pierre telling his mummy that everything will be ok. 

Joelene - I'm sorry you've heard you probably won't have anything to freeze  fingers crossed you already have what you need snuggled up inside. 

Beccaboo - Hope you have a relaxing day today ahead of your big day tomorrow! I'm rooting for you lovely. 

gymrunner - It's so frustrating that there are many reasons for bleeding that don't mean you're out so you have no way of knowing until OTD. Everything crossed that runnerbean is all snuggly safe inside. 

Finchy - How awful that a colleague was so rude to you! I hope you're ok now. You've done really well to get this far without a sneaky early test. Good luck for OTD on Sat. 

Lizzie - I think it was Myxini who mentioned feeling nauseous, it sounds like a normal pessary side effect. Hope you feel better soon. 

I don't know what I'd do without you all, big hugs to everyone.


----------



## Rachdav

gymrunner - ah please don't lose hope.....you'll never know for definite until Sunday......bleeding could be either...Af or implantation! don't lose hope..... a few ladies on here a have thought it was all over and got a BFP on OTD!. Keep your chin up....I'll see my fx for you.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi joelene, it's tough not having Frosties, I had one on my last fresh attempt and felt extremely lucky but none on this attempt. It's difficult because for me that frostie would have been my last nhs funded attempt, it feels like like an nhs go has been taken away from me   plus puts pressure on this attempt working. The two you have on board will be the little strong ones of the bunch and I have lots of pma for you that they will stick. Xx

Sarah, this made me chuckle a little as I can just imagine you writing down your thoughts in the middle of the night and sending them to so called friend for when she wakes up   sometimes saying how you feel makes you feel better and I think she should be told so good on you! Did she respond??! 
Thanks for rooting for me tomorrow, I am scared to do that test, part of me doesn't want to and hold out as long as poss but also I want to be put out of my misery and have that glass of wine if it's a bfn! 

Hi ladies, it's been quiet on here today. Does that mean we are all busy or all feeling twish!? I've been out to the coast, had a lovely walk in the sunshine, nice lunch and now home. Feeling so tired so hope that helps me sleep tonight and not worry about my testing tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Hope11978

Lilo – Hi Lilo, how are you today?  Any symptoms? x

Beccaboo – Your walk and lunch sounds lovely  I managed to get out for 30min walk at lunch was lovely out.  Really wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow I really hope you get your BFP x

Sarahsuperdork –Hi Sarah, hope you get a much better sleep tonight  its like mental torture when you are laying there in the middle of the night not knowing what’s going on.  I’m going to try my best to hold out until 26th for testing! Good for you for sending your email, people just don’t realise what we go through and how much is involved. X

Mcstamp – good to see your post  x

Gymrunner – hope you are ok and fx for you for Sunday x

AFM – still have the AF type cramps but trying to remain positive, still a long time until my OTD 


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Hey guys hope ur all doing ok 
Beccaboo- fingers crossed for the morning xxxx
Sarahsuperdork- I'm glad u told ur friend what u think! Hope helped u get things off ur chest! 
Gymrunner- I hope it's a good sign n AF not on its way like ladies are saying lots of reason for bleeding fx for u as I really hope u have a great 40th birthday prezzie xx
Joelene- I didn't have any to freeze either it certainly puts pressure on these goes to work but I pray these ones u had transferred were the ones that were gonna work so no need for ur frozen go then xx
Fincheyblues- awww Hun can't believe some people are arseholes lol xx

AFM- had a clearblue test earlier and it says 2-3 weeks now and test line darker than control line on first response test so I'm so relieved and think that's enough poas now I'm gonna wait until scan xx


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Hey ladies,
Welshfrench- what great news sounds super positive really pleased for you. When is your scan?
Hope-stay positive it is probably just getting comfy 
Beccaboo-Got everything crossed for you tomo, good luck xx
Sarahsuperdork- Sorry you didn't sleep well last night, but glad you made use of your time, it often helps writing it down. It is not understood how hard this is for those who don't experience it. Hope you have a better sleep tonight.
Jolene-sorry to hear you may not have any to freeze but the two best are already getting comfy
Gymrunner- hoping its not AF there are lots of reasons for bleeding, keeping my fingers crossed for you.
Finchyblues- sorry to hear about your colleague being horrible, hope you are ok now and keep focussed not long now until your test. Fingers crossed.

AFM- nauseas passed quite quickly, phew have read it is a symptom of cyclogest! Phew


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Thx Lizzie scan 31/3/16 ekkk xx another 2ww xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Does anyone else get a courtesy call from their clinic? They never have before but a nurse phoned just now to make sure I'm feeling ok. I thought that was really good. I asked about our other embryo and unfortunately it wasn't good enough to freeze  come on Pierre, you are the sole survivor. 

Glad the nausea has passed Lizzie. 

Congratulations on your collection of tests welshfrench  I think I will be the same if I'm lucky enough to get a BFP. 

No response from my 'friend' Beccaboo but I'm not expecting one! She's definitely read it. Hope you have a relaxing night ahead of you.


----------



## Myxini

Ooooooh I'm so tired...  I meant to catch up last night, but just fell asleep at a silly early hour. And it's 6 pm now and I just want to crawl into bed! I'm gonna have to leave doing a proper catch up till the morning, but wanted to say hello to you in passing at least! I hope you're all still keeping positive and sane-ish!


----------



## Joelene35

Hi everyone,

Ta for all the support, I just have to stay positive and here is a great place to talk about it with people who understand. By any chance has anyone had any issues with constipation after egg transfer? I haven't been in at least 3 days and feel so bloated and my tummy is massive and hard to the touch. Sorry for the details but never had this in previous rounds and wondering what I can take for it. Feel fit to pop! Sooo uncomfortable.


----------



## lilo

Hi all,

Gymrunner - keep positive. As someone has already said, the bleeding could be for a number of different reasons 
Hope - I am good thanks. Had quite a chilled day
Sarah - sorry your other egg didn't make it. I have every faith in Pierre though 
Beccaboo - really feeling nervous for you now. I so want you to have a BFP. 
AFM - I am ok. Had a few sharp twinges today but nothing more to speak of. My niece announced she is pregnant with baby number three tonight. Don't get me wrong I am pleased for her but her and her partner don't live together, are both morbidly obese and drink and smoke. 😡


----------



## Nellie321

I'm just popping on to wish Beccaboo all the luck in the world for the morning. I have my fx for you hunni x

If I don't get on here in the next few days then good luck to finchy for Saturday and gymrunner for Sunday plus anyone else testing in the next few days. I hope when I pop back on there's a few more BFP's on here   x 

Hope thank you so much hunni. I'll Defo check out the website. I agree with your thinking of what's the point if only getting a few eggies plus all the money for the drugs. Who knows, maybe it will work?! x

Mcstamp I LOVE your dressing gown!! I'm glad you're starting to feel better. That article is very interesting and makes me feel better about my consultant not being interested in testing for NKC. I read an article recently which said the NHS should offer 6 cycles as that's on average how long it can take   x 

Welsh seeing those tests must make you feel reasurred, I'd be testing every day! I love that you have two frenchies!! x 

Sarah thank you hunni that's so lovely of you to say. I know my journey is over but I just feel comforted to know you are all here if I need to vent or ask a question. Your 'friend' sounds awful and I love the fact you sent that to her. I hope Pierre is snuggling in nicely. x 

Lilo I feel your anger. My cousin 'used' a man to get pregnant as she decided she wanted a baby, didn't want to work and wanted to get a council house. She now has two kids and has split from him. She smoked thru both pregnancies. Makes me so mad x 

To everyone else I hope you are hanging in there. 

Love and sticky glowing orangey light   x


----------



## Ms Gnomer

I do find it difficult when people get pregnant in seconds, despite not looking after themselves. It does seem very unfair. I think we just have to decide to be happy for everyone, though, otherwise we risk making ourselves bitter. Xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi all,

I will catch up properly with u all tomorrow but just wanted to wish Beccaboo the best of luck tomorrow. I am really hoping and praying for u.  Xx


----------



## Lolisita

Hello girlie. Sorry had such busy few days, couldn't even log in, I was thinking of you all tho x

Beccaboo - thanks for asking hunni. I am okay, having few issues at work which made me a bit frustrated  today. Been feeling sick today, must be cos of all the work related worry. Waiting for my AF to come now so I can start FET. Can't wait!
Massive good luck  tomorrow for testing sweetie!  xx

Sarahsuperdork - Stay positive huni, not long to go. When is your OTD? xx

Hope- Ah I know hun, 2ww is a torture. Sending u Huggs xx

Nellie- Pain in the ovaries is a sign of ovulation   I have that every month. I am on NHS, so drugs will be free ,
so will definitely ask for injections as they seem to be more effective. Omg that is so expensive! 
I found Cyclogest very messy and irritation was just unbearable. I have used Utrogestan before, and you are right it is so much better no mess and no irritation. I have quite few packs left at home, as I got it abroad, so will use that if doc won't prescribe it, btw what dose did you use ? 
In regards to vitamins, I would recommend Zita West vitafem for you, I actually  see the results which I never seen with pregnantcare before conception ones. For example my nails are so much stronger. For your man Zita West vitamen or  viridian fertility for man. Also make sure you take EPA & DHA fish oils and CoQ10. Zita west multi vitamins contains CoQ10 but I am planning to get a separate higher dose. Xx


----------



## Lucy101

Beccaboo- just wanted to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow, maybe you will do a 0400 test too 😜, c'mon beccaboo you can do this!!! Xxx

Joelene - I've had horrendous constipation and still am... Also the size of a house with the bloat, I'm having to take lots of movicol and lactulose and buckets of oj and still no joy. The joys of progesterone!

Mcstamp - hi! Your dressing gown sounds fab, I have the wall paper for my " little room"  I've had it since we bought our house 2 years ago but haven't wanted to put it up yet. How funny maybe there is something in the orange foxes?!?  Xx

Sarah - fab work with the email, bet that was so therapeutic! You go girl!! Xxx

Hi Nellie hope you are doing well 😘 Xxx

Lolisita good luck with fet, I hope so much it works for you I hope some how we will see all you lovely ladies progress over the next few weeks but have a feeling these threads fizzle... I hope you all still check in from time to time xx

Good luck to everyone poas this weekend, hoping you will come and join me and Welsh on our lonely thread!! 



😘😘😘 xxxx


----------



## Lolisita

Lucy- ah thank you lovely! Really sweet of you   xx


----------



## Hope11978

Beccaboo - wishing you the best of luck for today everything crossed  xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello ladies. 

Well I tested and it's a BFP! I'm in total shock as I was sure it hadn't worked.  
my clinics protocol is to retest in a weeks time, it's so they make sure it's not a cp and then I go from there. Excited, scared and nervous and happy all at the same time. Thanks for all your positive vibes, you ladies are fab. Xx


----------



## lilo

My heart has honestly just leapt Beccaboo. So, so excited and pleased for you😄😄😄😄

I have had another bad nights sleep. Woke up all hot, finally went back to sleep and then woke with af type pain which only lasted a few minutes. This is such a crazy journey but so, so cheered by Beccaboo's news!!!! X


----------



## Finchyblues

Congratulations!!!!!! I'm so please for you Beccaboo!!!! I'm half asleep but had to come on here to see if you had any news.  This has made my day  xxx


----------



## Hope11978

Beccaboo - such amazing news so pleased for you    xxx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Beccaboo😘😘😘😘yes yes yes I'm so happy great news xxxxx


----------



## lolly1121

Congratulations Beccaboo, so happy for you! Great news 😁🙌🏻

Hope everyone is ok? I've been hiding from the boards as I become obsessed and drive myself nuts ha. 

Good luck for everyone testing and waiting on embryos. 

AFM my surro starting testing on day 4 our first faint line was yesterday another today. Hope it sticks we aren't due to test until next Friday. Keep your fingers crossed for us 🍀👌🏻 xx


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Joelene- yes I also had constipation last few days seems a bit better today. Nothing seemed to make any difference for me. Hope you feel better soon xxx

Lilo- hope your sleep improves soon 
Good luck for other transfers over the weekend 
Lolly- wow that sounds really positive, good luck and hope this continues xx

Becaboo- YAY fantastic news! So pleased for you, cngratulations   how exciting xx


----------



## Rachdav

Becaboo - CONGRATULATIONS! Thats such fab news!!!

Gymrunner - how are you doing? Any more bleeding?

AFM - I had a little spotting last night so i did a sneaky test - BFN. Absolutely gutted.


----------



## gymrunner

Beccaboo, I am so so so so pleased for you!!!!!! Biggest of congratulation hugs to you!!! xxxx

Rachdav, I also did a sneaky test this morning and also got a bfn. I'm still having "bleeding" (more brown stringy stuff than blood, it's looks like it does at the end of my period). BUT, we're both supposed to testing Sunday hon, so I've decided to stay positive, test again Sunday and take it from there. Will you test again Sunday? it might just be that it's too early xxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

YAY BECCABOO!!   I am so so happy for you, you did it! Take it easy today and enjoy it. 

Rachdav and gymrunner I hope it's just too early for you guys.


----------



## lilo

Rachdav and gymrunner - hang in there. I too am hoping it's just a bit too early for you. X


----------



## Rachdav

yes I'll test again Sunday, But i'm feeling quite defeated! Got to crack on and prepare for a 1st birthday party and a baby shower now! Cant wait!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Have a great day Rachdav, hope you can take your mind off testing for a bit. 

I'm 7dp3dt today, made it with no bleed (I bled at this point on my last cycle) so feeling more positive. Milestone! I think if I can get through the weekend, it'll be looking good.


----------



## gymrunner

Hang in there Rachdav. Huge hugs to you xxx


----------



## lilo

Sarah. That's definitely a good sign. Really rooting for you. X


----------



## Lucy101

Yes beccaboo I knew it!!!!! Yippee     

Lolly sorry did you mean 2 faint lines as in positive?? I really really hope so xx

Rachdav and gymrunner don't loose hope yet 😘😘 xx

Yay Sarah, I hope this positive news continues xx

Xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

lolly I'm sorry I missed your post - that's fab news!! Hope that line keeps getting darker.


----------



## NatParnell

Beccaboo - I'm so happy for you, congratulations , you must be so relieved.  What are you going to do today now, you have to celebrate?

Nellie - Lovely to hear from you, hope you are doing ok.  Did you say that your consultant said you could do the next round in May....if so, we will probably be doing it around the same time as I start at the beginning of May hopefully?

Lollista - Lovely to hear from you, hope AF comes soon so that you can get on and start the frozen cycle.  I have just started taking the Zita West vitamins (the ones for pre-IVF treatment.  I am also reading her book "Fertility and Assisted Conception" and am finding it really helpful, I'm learning stuff that I never knew, I would definitely recommend it.

Hope everyone else is doing ok and looking forward to seeing some more bfp results  .  I've been using the Clear Blue ovulation calculator this month and according to that I am at "peak fertility" at the moment so looking forward to spending the weekend with hubby.....you never know   xx


----------



## Joelene35

Morning

OMG congratulations beccaboo and lolly what an amazing feeling that must b for u!! Amazing news!

Gym runner and Rach, please don't give up yet, u may just b 2 early yet. Fingers crossed.

Ta for advise ladies am so glad I am not the only one suffering the bloat. Was uncomfortable most of the night. 

Am now 3 days post 3 day transfer and been getting cramps or waves of pain in my lower tummy the last HR. Am just gonna put that down to the drugs and constipation lol.


----------



## Beccaboo

Thankyou all,   I'm still in shock with the result. The wine I bought Wednesday as standby won't be cracked open tonight then! Xx

Rachdav, keep busy and retest Sunday and fx crossed the result on OTD will be a positive one. 

Gymrunner, keep up the pma and test again Sunday, hoping the hcg will have increased in levels for it to be picked up on the test then. Really hope so. Xx

Hi Nat, we really not sure what to do today! Maybe we will have lunch out! Glad the ovulation calendar is working for you so you can get jiggy with the DH! Be lovely to get a natural miracle. 

Lolly, that's brilliant for you, Defo fx for the next week so that line keeps getting darker for OTD. Xx

Yay Lucy, glad I can join you on BFP, it was the orange nail varnish you know! Hehe. Hoping I can carry on like you with this or these little twinnies keeping stuck! Xx

Joelene, could be slight implantation cramps do you think? I had a little fluttery feeling on 5dpt3dt so I'm thinking that could have been implantation now. Xx

Hi lolista, you sound really positive for starting again which is great, glad you see a difference already in taking the vitamins. 

Sarah, yay to getting half way, I'm sure things will be fine over the weekend then you are near to testing. Exciting. 

Finchyblue, your turn tomorrow lovely and hope the best result for you. Xx

Welsh, thanks, super pleased to be joining you.

Hello everyone else, I really hope for some more BFP's over the next few days. Xx


----------



## Lucy101

Beccaboo- defo the nail varnish! 😜. Do you keep Staring at the stick? I think I did three and stared at them for days! Carried them around with me to remind me I wasn't dreaming!   Xx


----------



## Joelene35

Beccaboo,

Don't think it's implantation pains yet as only 3dp3dt. Can I ask what the orange nail polish means? Am guessing it's a good auro or something?


----------



## lilo

Hmm. Anyone else getting/got sharp little pains when going from sitting to standing? They only last a few seconds or so. x


----------



## Beccaboo

Lucy, yes I do! I took a photo too! Xx

Joelene, the orange is apparently a fertility colour so some of us have been going a little orange crazy. I'm not an orange fan but I painted my toes orange and apart from freshening up its been on from day one and I hoped it would bring me a little luck! Hehe


----------



## lolly1121

Thanks guys I'm hoping they stick 🍀 As i went through the egg collection and trigger shot my surro has no hcg in her system so this means can't really get a false positive i don't think. 

I was going to hold out until day 10 but I know she was testing from day 5 so I caved in and asked. The line is darker today then yesterday. We aren't celebrating properly until next Friday which is test day.

Don't give up Rach & gymrunner, fingers crossed for you. 🍀🙏🏻


----------



## Joelene35

I shall be painting my toes then this evening lol!! 

LILO I get those pains a lot when standing from sitting. I have had it every cycle so just put it down to the drugs.


----------



## lilo

Lolly. So sorry. Not sure how I missed your news. Congrats. That sounds really, really encouraging. 

Joelene - Thank you. Nice to know I'm not alone there. x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Beccaboo u can join this thread now like Lucy said xxx
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=343763.0


----------



## Beccaboo

Welsh, thanks for the link.  I just had a little look and bookmarked it, I almost feel scared to move onto that board until I know for definate that things are going to be ok! Did you feel like that?! Xx

Lolly, good signs the line is getting darker.  does you surrogate have to take the progestrogene support like us other ladies do? Xx

Joelene, yes paint them for some luck and it's just generally a feel good colour I think too. Xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Beccaboo- Yeah I still do but most of the ladies are early on too and welcomed me! I still petrified something will go wrong but gotta try n relax and forgot it's happening but near enough impossible lol xx


----------



## lolly1121

Beccaboo- my surro takes pessaries is that what you mean? Could that give us a false reading so you think? 🙈 Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Lolly, yes  I meant pessaries, and no that wouldnt give her a false reading. I just wondered if she had to take them. They can sometimes give similar symptoms to pregnancy but in terms of testing, then it wouldnt affect the result in any way. (Sorry if I worried you!) xx


----------



## lolly1121

Oh thank god! Ha. I did have a little panic then as I never thought about the pessaries! Xx


----------



## Ms Gnomer

*Beccaboo*, I am thrilled for you! Absolutely fantastic news!


----------



## Ms Gnomer

I'm also scared to move to that board... I still don't feel like it's real!


----------



## Lucy101

Bite the bullet ladies it would be lovely to have you. I felt the same at first but it's really lovely to be nervous together xx


----------



## Ms Gnomer

I'm nervous, as my lines are still not very strong. I'm going to test again in the morning, so if it's good I'll make the move. I'll be happier when I'm back in England and can get a Clear Blue Digital!


----------



## Lucy101

I completely understand msgnomer, I didn't believe it until I saw it written pregnant 1-2!, I even poas this morning for reassurance as I had a spare! Until I have my first scan I won't believe it. X


----------



## Ms Gnomer

I think that's a natural response, TBH, after so many BFNs!


----------



## Nellie321

Oh Beccaboo huge congrats!! I've been in meetings all day and thinking about you and desperate to log on and find out! So so happy for you. Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months x

Will do personals in a bit x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Ms gnomer join us like Lucy said I think we all feel the same at the mo so apprehensive about any little things don't think we can believe it's happening xx


----------



## Myxini

Hello everyone. I have been reading, but somehow been a bit lost in a tired haze too much to write coherent comments.

Beccaboo -  I'm just so happy and excited to read your news!!!

Sara - I'm sorry the drop off was so great for you again. Try to stay positive for these two though. They're the very best of the bunch! I hope the soreness and swelling goes down soon and you won't have to wait too long for the FET. My clinic had a rule of three cycles before FET after OHSS.

MsGnomer and Lizzie - Kind of nice to hear I'm not alone with the nausea. I don't think it's a very common side effect, as doesn't tend to get listed often at least, but I can't think what else would cause it. I do tend to get nauseous easily in general, though.

Sarah - Aww, I'm sorry that the other embryo didn't make it. I've been having that same pre-AF heaviness you described. I think it's all just normal, regardless of the outcome of the cycle. I'm glad you let the "friend" know what's what!

Lilo - Hungry here too. My weight's been creeping up ever since last year's OHSS, so I'm trying really hard not to let myself get carried away. Sigh&#8230; I blame the hormones! As to your niece, I think I'd find that very difficult to hear too&#8230; It's just not fair, is it? In general boozing, smoking pregnant women give me the rage.

Mcstamp - Funny you should say about orange fertile foxes! I have socks with orange foxes on them that I've been wearing for my scan and ET for luck&#8230; Must remember to wear them on test day, too! I'm really glad you've found some answers. As to stress levels, FET is definitely easier than a full IVF cycle in my experience! No scans every other day, no stimulation symptoms, all very much simpler. Then again I did have a rough time with my fresh cycle, so maybe it's a bad comparison.

Finchy - Lots of luck for tomorrow!

Gymrunner - Aww, what a worry with the blood. But like everyone says, it could be anything. Fx for Sunday&#8230;

Joelene - Sorry to hear there were no frosties, but there's every chance the two onboard now will stick and do the trick! Fx

Welsh - Great news, and less than a 2ww left for your scan too. 

Lolly -  Wow, sounds great! Long may it continue. 

Rachdav - Always so dispiriting to see the BFN, even when you know it's too early&#8230; Fx for Sunday for you as well.

A big general hello to anyone I'm forgetting to mention!

AFM - 4DPT and I'm feeling a bit fed up already. I'm often not a great sleeper, but have been having especially broken nights, and no energy. I'm functioning okay in the mornings, but in the afternoon the tiredness, nausea and mild cramps all come to haunt me. I really wish I could ease my lower abdomen with a nice hot water bottle, but I think I remember reading it's not a good idea for some reason in the 2ww. I'm annoyed we didn't manage to plan and book a mini holiday for this 2ww like we meant to. Just as well really, as husband's not feeling the best either, but maybe it would be nicer to moan in a B&B? 

I got some of those annoying "knowledgeable" smiles and nods in a function this morning when I declined coffee (to be fair the people in question have probably never seen me without coffee!) and made the mistake of saying I was feeling really tired and a bit icky. I just wanted to tell them all to f*ck off, to be honest&#8230;


----------



## Hope11978

in just how pleased I am for you, you must be so excited! Did you go for lunch to celebrate?

Lilo - How's things going today? Oh I really feel for you with the bad night's sleep, I hope you have a much better night tonight. Regarding your niece, my partner and I always say it seems very unfair when you think people that aren't particularly healthy or do not make healthy life choices fall pregnant easily, it's tough but hopefully this is our time now  I still have the back ache and stomach cramps but at about 2.30pm and still even now I have a sharp twinge in my lower left side, praying it's a good sign, but who knows until OTD date!

Sarahsuperdork -Hi Sarah, glad you have made it to your milestone, great news and hoping it's a positive sign for you! Hopefully little Pierre is making himself/ herself?? at home  how are you feeling today? As mentioned to Lilo I still have the cramps and backache  hoping it's a good sign!!

Lolly - such positive news regarding your pregnancy test let's hope that line continues to get darker and darker 

Mrs Gnomer - enjoy your last couple of nights in St Lucia 

Sara2016 - Hope you are ok today and have a nice weekend planned?

Nellie -Hi Nellie, this wasn't the particular link I was referring to but my partner dug this out for me: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/lifestyle/wellbeing/11771021/Are-milder-IVF-methods-the-way-forward.html

Myxini - Hope you manage to get a better night's sleep tonight x

Mcstamp -Hope you have a nice weekend planned x

Nat - Hi Nat, glad you have managed to get a good result from your ovulation predictor FX !  x

Lolisita -Thanks Lolisita, I really hope your AF shows soon so you can start your FET 

Gymrunner - Yep try and remain positive until your OTD on Sunday you never know things can change, sending you lots of orange vibes x

Joelene - I luckily haven't suffered so far, but my nurse said that cyclogest can make you constipated and to drink plenty of fluid and eat lots of fibre! I hope you start to feel more comfortable soon

Lizzie -Hope the nausea feeling easies off for you 

Lucy - your scan date is getting close! very exciting! 

Rachdav - Try and stay positive until Sunday hopefully that line will appear for you sending you lots of orange vibes x

Sorry if I have missed anyone went back to this morning and tried to send a positive to all sorry if I haven't 

AFM - and I am still have the AF type cramps! And now some back ache. Some sharp twinges since 2.30pm hoping that a good sign, we will see! X

Have great weekends everyone and best of luck for those of you testing this weekend.

/links


----------



## lilo

Hey Hope. I'm hoping for a better nights sleep too. Can't carry on waking a crazy o'clock!
I have been having those twinges today too. Wish we could just see what's going on in there. X


----------



## Beccaboo

Finchyblue, good luck wishes for your test tomorrow, have everything crossed for you. Xx

Will do more personals later, DH wants to watch a film! Xx


----------



## crystaldaisy

I see a few BFPs here, congratulations Beccaboo and anyone else! Such fantastic news xx


----------



## Finchyblues

Thanks for the good luck wishes, I'm so nervous for tomorrow, don't know whether to poas before we go for the bloods or not? I just don't want to know! Well if it's positive then I do but I'm so scared it won't be.  And I'm full of cold lol these two weeks are playing havoc with my body if I'm not pumping from the cyclogest, I've got piles, or I'm bloated from the collection, now I'm bunged up and snoring even more and struggling to keep my eyes open! Fingers crossed it will all be worth it.  Thank you so much for all your support i think I wouldv massively struggled without it x


----------



## lilo

Good luck Finchy. Will be thinking of you and hoping you get your BFP. X


----------



## Lucy101

Good luck for tomorrow finchy 😘 Xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good luck finchy!


----------



## crystaldaisy

Good luck finchy! Have you not peed on a stick at all yet?   serious willpower if you haven't! That's my plan but I don't know if I'll be able to hold out for the blood test. I'll be sending you positive thoughts. Xx


----------



## mcstamp

Beccaboo -Oh thank Goodness! I finally managed to wade through the last day to see the BFP.  feel so relieved and excited for you  and you DH   and want to wish you continued orangeness - eeeek!

Rachdav and Gymrunner I hope those lines change x 

Natparnell and Nellie- It looks like I will be cycling again in May after all, so will hopefully see you on the next board x 

Good luck for everyone else testing over the next few days, I'm really rooting for you all x x x


----------



## Hope11978

Finchy good luck for tomorrow wishing u the best of luck x

Mcstamp - so pleased you can cycle again in May   x


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Good luck tomorrow, Finchy.


----------



## Tashap

Just a quick one, huge congratulations too beccaboo and good luck to finchy

Xx


----------



## lolly1121

Good luck Finchy 🍀 🙏🏻 xx


----------



## Joelene35

Morning,

Just wanted to pop in and say good luck for today finchy. Xx

Just on my way to my 1st day back at work! Am glad as going nuts at home  I fly for a living so that's me away till Monday so good luck to all u lovely ladies testing, ec or et over the weekend. Will catch up when am back.xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Alright you guys, I cracked. I know it's really early but I've had a tiny BFP line at 8dp3dt this morning!!


----------



## lilo

Omg Sarah. I'm so so so pleased and excited for you my little stimming buddy. Amazing news which has totally made my day. X


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Sarahsuperdork- congrats Hun that's early but if it's there it's there hope it gets darker for u over the next few days ekkkkkk xxxxx


----------



## Finchyblues

Congratulations Sarah!!! That's wonderful news!
I have been so anxoius this morning I couldnt post, been for bloods, now waiting for the call so went for breakfast and to ikea... Just come back and poas!  BFP!!!!!! Did a clear blue digi Nd it said 2-3 weeks! I can't  actually believe it!!! Oh my word! X


----------



## lilo

Woo hoo Finchy. What a great Saturday this is turning out to be. Massive congrats x


----------



## sara2016

Hi girls congratulations to you all I'm so happy for you all its such a long and hard journey for us all but it's worth it I will have a glass of wine for you all to celebrate xxx


----------



## Aldener

Hi ladies, don't think I've posted on this thread (think it was 2ww)
I wanted to say hi to all, and that I've enjoyed the info posted by you all. It's really helped me through my 2ww.
I'm on my IVF #2 and had a 5dt on 9th March. I've had allsorts of symptoms but I've tried to tell myself it is due to the drugs!! However the past 3 days I've been testing with FR there have been very faint lines getting less faint. But they've not appeared in the obligatory 1-2 mins, though always before 10 mins. 

Anyway today I've tested with CB dig, and I got my BFP!!!! 
I'm hoping this isn't a false reading and it stays positive, OTD is 22nd. Hoping the peanut keeps growing!!! 

Congrats to all the BFP's and hugs to the BFN's


----------



## Beccaboo

Yay Sarah, brilliant, fx it keeps getting darker and darker. Xx

Finchyblue, great news, yippee, love these BFP's. Xx


----------



## lilo

And another one. Congrats to Aldener!!!! Are there going to be any BFPs left I wonder 😂


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations Finchy!!  And congratulations Aldener!!  What a fab start to the weekend.


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Congrats finchy and aldener amazing news xx wow lots of bfps now what I like to see xx


----------



## Finchyblues

Congratulations alde nee!

Phew what a day this is! Is anyone else testing today? Seems to be a lucky one  x


----------



## Lucy101

Wow hooray ladies congratulations!!!! Bfp's seem like buses on this thread! I'm so so excited and pleased for you all. Have a fab weekend ladies and I really hope this lucky streak continues for everyone else waiting.     

Xxx


----------



## lilo

It's great isn't it. Makes you feel so much more positive. Who else is still waiting to test other than myself and Hope? X


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Wow such fantastic news Finchy, Sarah and Aldener! So happy for you all, keeping my fx those lines continue getting darker! So lovely to have such great news hope you can relax more now!  
Lilo- I'm still waiting too, had a sleepless night last night too. Still very early days for me though how are you doing? Xxx


----------



## lolly1121

That's fantastic news, Sarah, Finchy and Aldener. 🍀😁 whoop. 

We did another test today and our line is even darker we are 8dp4dt it's lovely to watch it get darker. Nervously wanting to Celebrate xx


----------



## LizzieAttwood

That's great news Lolly congratulations seems like the day for good news! X


----------



## mo89

Congratulations beccaboo!!!! Sorry uv been absent a while. So happy for you. Xx


----------



## Myxini

OMG what a day! Big  to Sarah (and Pierre!), Finchy and Aldener! Can't believe there's three BFPs in one morning!


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

They say it comes in threes


----------



## lilo

Ok ladies. So how long did it take for the nausea to kick in with cyclogest? X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Different for everyone I think lilo, I never get nauseous with cyclogest but I do get plenty of period-type cramps within about half an hour of taking one.


----------



## lilo

Just started to feel a bit off this afternoon. Hope it is the cyclogest and not a bug. That's the last thing I need. So pleased Pierre has done his job. X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Thank you  still can't believe it really, just hope it's a BFP on OTD. Other ladies said they were nauseous too so you're not alone.


----------



## Myxini

Lilo my nausea crept up within the first few days of being on cyclogest. 

I think I'm either getting a cold or getting a nasty hit of some hayfever-type-thing. Not sure if there's anything I can take to relieve things either, so I'm just moaning at DH and hoping my steroid nasal spray overdose will kick in soon...


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Lilo- I tend to get nauseous about 1hr-1.5hr after my morning one but not every day. Have felt exhausted today after a bad nights sleep so going to bed soon x


----------



## lilo

I am just pretty tired all the time. I am 6dp 2dt and only just noticed slight nausea this afternoon/evening. X


----------



## LizzieAttwood

I wouldn't worry too much, everybody reacts differently at. Different times. Try not to overthink it and try and get some sleep. Mine seems to pass fairly quickly have had it this afternoon too and only had it in morning before. 

How is everyone else? Is someone testing tomo? If so good luck hope we keep up all of the positives so far this weekend.


----------



## Hope11978

Hi all very busy day so very quick one tonight will catch up properly tomorrow.
Sarahsuperdork - wow congrats well done Pierre  are you having any symptoms now? I'm still going to try and hold out until Saturday as I just want to stay in my hopeful bubble  

Lilo - Hi how's your weekend going? Are you having any symptoms at the moment? Hope you slept better? X

Finchy - congratulations is so great to see so many positives, you must be so happy and relieved x

Aldener - congrats wishing you a healthy 9 mths x

Good luck to Gym runner and Rachdavv for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Rachdav, good luck testing today. Xx

Gymrunner, good luck wishes to you too for testing. Xx

Hope, I was the same, I just wanted to stay in the bubble for as long as poss. Not long to go. Be lovely for you to get an Easter BFP! Xx

Hi lilo, I haven't had any nausea on the cyclogest but seems it is a side affect. Hope it isn't causing you too much grief. Xx

Mynixi, oh hope the cold doesn't come to much. Perhaps lots of vitamin c, oranges! Xx

Hi Finchyblue, how are you feeling today after happy news yesterday? Did you get the blood results back, did they give you hcg levels? Xx

Hi mo, aww Thankyou. How have you been? Any plans for next steps or more cycles? Xx

Hi Lizzie, hope you've been having better sleeps. Really does keep your brain buzzing doesn't it when on the 2ww. Xx

Hi lolly, brilliant that the line is getting darker for you. Is it a test everyday?! Hehe. Keeping it all crossed it carries on. Xx

Hi Sara, how are you feeling now? Are you getting back to feeling normal? I hope so. When do you know when you will be good to go for the FET? Xx

Hi Sarah, will you poas again before OTD or hold out now? Xx

Hello Nellie, mcstamp, lolista,Welsh, msgnomer, Lucy, Nat, aldener, and everyone else. Xx


----------



## lilo

Good luck Rachdav and gymrunner. Thinking of you both this morning. X


----------



## Myxini

Good luck to Rachdav and Gymrunner this morning!  

Beccaboo - I think it's more likely the hay fever / allergy thing. I've been feeling some symptoms for a little while, but hoped I could wait out having to start any antihistamins until either had a BFN or had a BFP and a chat with GP. It's hit my sinuses and ear now. I consulted Dr Google, and it seems the thing to do is to wait out these infections with painkillers if needed, and not to worry unless they last longer than a week, so hoping to still wait it out... 

Hope - I tested early last time, and the BFNs really ruined my bubble and I wished I hadn't given in. So I had all the intentions of waiting till next Sunday this time around. But there's a 2pack of First Response tests sitting in my bathroom cupboard, so we'll just have to see...


----------



## lilo

Oh myxini I hadn't realised you were still to test too. That's at least four of us then! X


----------



## Rachdav

Morning! 

I've just tested and it's a BFP!!!!!!! I'm absolutely in shock! I was 99%sure it was a BFN after the last few days. I can't believe it.....and I don't think hubby can either! We said we'll test again tomorrow to double check!! 

Good luck to Gymrunner testing today.

When do you test myxini? 
If I've missed anyone, good luck to you too!


----------



## Myxini

Rachdav, what brilliant news! 
Wow, this really is a band wagon I want on!  My OTD isn't until 27.3.


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Congrats rachdav amazing news xx


----------



## Finchyblues

Morning everyone 

Lolly congratulations! - hope that line keeps getting darker 

Myxini - hope you feel better soon, iv come down with a stinker of a cold but finding paracetamol, steaming my head and drinking hot water with honey and lemon helping, oh and halls soothers - they have no Menthol in so are ok to have 

Rachdav and gunrunner - how us this morning treating you? Are you testing today?

Beccaboo - I still don't believe it's real! What about you has it sunk in yet? I went and bought more tests so I could see one with two lines ha ha I've seen that many over the years with just one line I needed to see it! The clinic said my beta was 1138? They says that was good, I googled it (of course!) and it seems the values are so varied! 

Lizzie, myxini and lilo iv also got everything crossed for you for the next weeks or so when you test  x


----------



## Finchyblues

Arghhhhhh!!! Rach dab!! I missed your post! Congratulations! Wow!!! Woohoo! X


----------



## lilo

Woo hoo Rachdav!!!! More amazing news. What a fantastic weekend this has been. So pleased for you, especially after your early test. 😄😄😄 x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Fincheyblues- looking at ur thread I had egg collection and embryo transfer same days as u so due date will be the same too ekkk 21/11/16 xx when's your first scan? Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations Rachdav!


----------



## Finchyblues

Ah how lush Welsh! Well and truly cycle buddies  mines 1st April - April fools day! Ha when's yours? X


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

We sure are mines the 31/3/16 ekkk xx afraid of scans as I've never had a good one! Xx


----------



## Finchyblues

Yep me too, it's so hard not to be frightened when you've had a bad experience, I don't think I'll be able to look at the screen until they say everything's ok!

Ladies - my sister in law had been going through ivf fir a few years and is on her third and final funded round, it was cancelled due to poor response last week... How do we tell her we were successful first time? I feel like we have jumped the queue x


----------



## Beccaboo

Rachdav, that's so brilliant, whoop.   Congratulations lovely. Xx

Finchyblues, no I can't believe it yet, still not sunk in. Im pretty nervous still and afraid to get excited, I seem to have convinced myself this isn't going to go to plan but I should try and relax. My clinic tells me to test again next Friday, haven't got any tests in the house other than one for next week so haven't tested anymore. i still have my the test I did on the side though, keep looking at it! 

Welsh, no scan date for me yet, will be booked in when I do the second test next week. Lovely you and finchyblue have same due dates. 

Lilo, love to see you get a BFP next weekend.  

Mynixi, least you can take some pinkillers if gets really bad but hope it eases a little for you. 

Xx


----------



## Hope11978

Rachdav - congratulations such great news


----------



## lilo

Ah thank you. I really hope so too Beccaboo 😄


----------



## gymrunner

Congrats Rachdav!!

Afm, still bleeding but got a bfp today 😊  Called the clinic and they said it could be early miscarriage or it could be fine and to test again when bleeding stops. ARGGHHH!!!!!

Huge congrats to the three ladies with bfp yesterday too 😊😊


----------



## Beccaboo

Gymrunner, that's great you got a BFP. Sorry about the bleeding though, I know ladies that have bled and gone on to have babies from my old buddies board so keeping everything crossed for you. Did you have one or two put back, I can't remember? 
Xx


----------



## lilo

Oh gymrunner. Praying it all works out for you too. Have absolutely everything crossed. Why is nothing in this game straightforward? 🙏 X

Sorry a selfish post from me now, but did any of you lovely BFP ladies get it with just one embie on anything less than a 5dt. Starting to have some doubts creep in this morning. X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

lilo I have one 3 day embryo on board and my line is slightly darker today at 9dp3dt  keep strong!

gymrunner! Congratulations  hope the bleeding stops soon and that this is a sticky one.


----------



## sara2016

Morning girls this weekend is full of congratulations it's so nice to have some positive news. I bet you are all over the moon. I enjoyed a large glass of wine for you all last night to celebrate for you. 

My swelling is going down and I'm feeling a lot better I'm hoping to have a period soon but I won't hold my breathe as I never have them. I have to go back in about three weeks to discuss the start of FET again which I reckon will be done in May will anyone else be doing a cycle of FET in May? Xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Gym runner congrats on your bfp!! Xxx fx bleeding slows and fx when u retest xx


----------



## lolly1121

Wow amazing news Rachdav & Gymrunner 😁🙌🏻 nice to be hearing all the good news. 
Our lines still there this morning I wake up at 6am and eagerly await my test photo from surrogate. 

Anyone else struggling to recover I've had bladder infection since egg collection, feel like I'm getting tonsillitis now. Had banging headache for like a week and barely sleeping. 😕

LILO stay strong have you tested yet? We had 2 put back 4 day transfer and got our positive on day 6 xx


----------



## lilo

No haven't tested yet and won't until otd day which is Friday. Only had one little embie that fertilised so it went back on day 2. Seems like ages ago now. X


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Ah more fantastic news Rachdav and gym runner- hope your bleeding stops soon and keeping my fingers crossed for you.
So many positives this weekend lets hope it continues! 
Lilo- I am the same only had one back, keeping my fingers crossed that next weekend is as positive as this😀
Lolly- that sounds so positive for you how exciting 
Sarahsuperdork- sounds great for you too, hope that line continues to get darker for you- when is OTD?
Hope is your OTD next Sunday?


----------



## Myxini

Congratulations Gymrunner!  I hope the bleeding stops soon and the test stays positive!


----------



## Hope11978

Gymrunner- wow such good news really hope the bleeding stops and you get another positive to prove all is ok x

Lizzie- my test date is Saturday!! I'm not planning on testing early as if it's a negative I'd rather not know for another week! I bleed a couple of days before OTD last cycle so if I get to Weds Thurs I will be quite hopefully.  We will see x how are you Lizzie? X

Lilo - don't panic, other boards ladies with 2dt have had BFP so try nor to worry about a 2dt. FX Friday you will get your BFP x

Off out for a drive to the white cliffs of Dover, going for a long walk with the dog..it's going to be chilly!!! Have a great day everyone


----------



## Rachdav

Gym runner-that's fab news on the BFP! I have everything crossed that the settles and everything is ok! It's all a bit surreal isn't it! I'm super excited for you....... My ET buddy!!


----------



## Joelene35

Morning everyone 😀

Have managed to get a good wifi connection at my hotel so thought I would catch up on what's going on...... OMG this weekend is Deffo a great weekend for BFP. It's funny how excited u feel for complete strangers but to know that someone who has walked in ur shoes has got a happy ending is a lovely warm feeling. 

Congratulations ladies!! Hope I get my chance someday. Have always dreamed of seeing a positive test!

For those of u struggling or getting the unbarable news of a bfn. Give urself time and cry a river, follow that with some wine and plan something positive to see you through. If u can try again. I have been there before and it's so hard but we always come out the other end.

Afm 5dp3dt today and test Easter Monday. Had my 1st day back to work yesterday and it was a great distraction although I was flying with all r part timers who r mummies, had to listen to the Ho and ha over their kids for 7 and a half hrs 😡. In the end I told them am on my 2ww and turns out one of them had struggled for years, never had regular periods etc. She said done acupuncture for 6 months and it regulated her periods and fell Prego with her 1st at 37! Might look into that if this round doesn't work.
I am currently looking out at a beautiful view of Manhattan but I have chose not to go out and spend the day in my big comfy bed and watch movies and pig out on room service before flying home tonight. 

Sorry if I went on a bit lol. Enjoy ur Sunday everyone and good luck for tomorrow's testers, ec and et.xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi joelene, so jealous of you being in Manhattan right now, I got married over there and just love it. Bet it is a nice distraction. 
It's funny what you find out talking to people, I run with a lady at run club, we've never had a discussion about children but i always wondered if she had infertility issues as over 40 and married. She text me the other day to ask if I was ok as hadn't been to the club for ages, I decided I would tell her I'm having IVF otherwise I feel like I'm making excuses, she then went on to tell me she has issues but never fancied the IVF route. It just shows sometimes that you don't always know what other couple have gone through. 
Anyway, fx for Easter Monday for you, we need our good luck run to continue. Xx

Hi hope, enjoy your Sunday walk, sounds lovely. Xx

Hi Sara, glad the swelling had gone down for you, be lovely when you can discuss your FET and get you picking up where you left off again.  xx

Lolly, yay for test lines still being visible. I think a couple of ladies on here had some bladder infections. Hope it's sorts itself. Drink lots of cranberry juice to try and flush it out. Xx

Lilo, have everything crossed your embie is a little fighter and it's all snuggled in. Xx

Xx


----------



## Myxini

I'm also jealous of Joelene's Manhattan views  

I hope you've all had nice Sundays. It's been such a brilliant weekend in this thread! I'm stupidly worrying that it must mean there won't be any BFPs "left" for me, as if that's how it happens.  But I'm not feeling the optimism really. My boobs aren't sore, and there's no sign of any indications of implantation. I know I know that you can't trust symptoms or the lack of them, but still...

To cheer ourselves up we had pancakes in my favourite cafe (me with berries and yoghurt, DH with bacon and maple syrup), and walked to a nice big park to get some fresh air and exercise. I even cooked a roast chicken for dinner, although the smell of it roasting made me boak. Still, happily filled myself with stuffing and other trimmings.   I'm thinking of going to the GP tomorrow, just to have them look at this ear, as it's really quite uncomfortable.


----------



## lilo

Hi myxini I am feeling exactly the same as you. So, so pleased for everyone but now slightly freaked that the odds are stacked against me. I'm not sure I have any signs of implantation either. Remind me when your test date is again? X


----------



## Myxini

OTD isn't until 27.3. so next Sunday. 
I do remember that while I was on the Clomid threads and some other cycle buddies there were times when hardly anyone seemed to be getting BFPs. It seemed incredible to think that in theory a third of us should have been getting pregnant every month, and hardly anyone was! So I know you can't imagine that these things are doled out in proportion per thread.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm so happy for the number of successes in here but I have to say, a little surprised given the statistics that IVF is more successful in the summer months. When I got a BFN in July, it seemed to be a running theme sadly  so I don't know where those stats come from! There are plenty of BFPs to go around  sending you ladies still waiting lots of PMA.


----------



## lilo

Ok so now I'm overly hormonal and having the first bout of tears. Not even sure I know what I'm crying for 😬 X


----------



## Lolisita

Hello girlies! I'v been reading all the posts I've missed with a smile on my face. So much good news  

Beccaboo - Massive congrats!! I am so so happy for you, wishing you all the success honey  I had a good feeling about it from the start   xxx

Sarahsuperdork - Congrats hunni! Such good news!! Xx

Lolly- Congrats on your BFP!! xx

Sorry if I missed someone else, hope everyone is doing well xx

Nothing much here, just been working a lot and now waiting for my AF so I can start my fet treatment x


----------



## Hope11978

Lilo - morning Lilo hope you are feeling much better today? I think we all have a meltdown at some point thru this process. How you sleeping now? I had a bad night Fri and Sat but managed to get 6.5hrs straight last night unfortunately at work today, but it's a short week which is good!!  x

Sarahsuperdork - Hey Sarah, will you keep testing to see if your line gets darker or wait until OTD?  How are you feeling in yourself?  Since ET I've had cramps, bad back, twinges on left side. Hopefully good signs!! X


----------



## lilo

Fingers crossed Hope. Ha ha. Yes gotten over my meltdown. Not entirely sure what that was all about. My sleep pattern is completely shot to pieces. Apparently progesterone can disrupt sleep so the lovely cyclogest is to blame! I really feel like this week is going to drag now but like you say, at last we have a short week. Hope work is ok for you. X


----------



## Finchyblues

I just wanted to wish all those waiting for their test days massive amounts of luck.  Hopefully I will see you all in the due date thread when I do move over there.

For now I'll be going quiet, my mother in law suddenly passed away yesterday, we hadn't told her our results yet which will haunt us forever.  She would have been so excited but we laughed on Saturday to ourselves that she can't keep anything to herself so we thought we would wait till after our scan and then tell her.  I'm so gutted and just trying to support my husband as best I xan.  It seems do unfair that at 33 he's lost both his parents and his little girl. 

Lots of love to you a
L and and you fir your support these past few weeks it's really helped with the tww xxx


----------



## lilo

Oh Finchy. How horrible. I am really, really sorry for your loss. Take good care of each other. X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Finchy I'm so sorry for your loss, how heartbreaking for you all. Thinking of you and DH at this difficult time. 

lilo I'm glad you're feeling better today, onwards and upwards, your test day will be here before you know it. 

Hi Hope I've tested for the last 3 days, on the two FRERs the line is good but on today's cheapy it's faint, hope it's just because it's not as sensitive. I'm feeling mostly normal, a few really minor AF-style cramps but nothing like the ones I was feeling in the beginning. I had such bad cramping that I was sure I was out before we even had a chance. How are you feeling?

Lolisita - Hope your AF arrives soon so you can get started again, keep us posted!

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## gymrunner

Finchy, so sorry for your loss xx

I'm afraid it's all over for me. I did another test today and it's negative. The clinic have confirmed that with the bleeding that means it's all over. We're gutted. I was so hopeful after the positive yesterday. 😔


----------



## mcstamp

Hi Gymrunner, 
I was hoping would be congratulating you    But so sorry that is really very sad.- I suppose it means a very early miscarriage? 
  Don't be pushing yourself back to running marathons too soon hun (I'm a runner too- shorter runs is enough!)  In my experience your body and  mind can take a little while to get back to peak fitness and you'll need all those reserves to deal with this.  Thinking of you x


----------



## princessb26

Sorry for you ladies that have had sad news over the last few days - seems so unfair! 

2 days away from my official date and im feeling really negative, doesnt help Ive done tests thoughout 2ww and all BFN.

Remind me anyone who is testing in the next few days? How you feeling? I used Clearblue this morning (2nd wee of the morning) and it was BFN - Is there still a chance? Ive ordered from First Response ones as they seems to have a better review? - clutching at straws me thinks .

Love and goodluck to you all x


----------



## mcstamp

Congratualtions to all the girls with BFP's- its brilliant news for you all and I hope you can relax and enjoy your pregnancies now x 

Finchy-  Look after yourself- My MIL died suddenly a few year back just a few days before our wedding.  I regretted so many things that I hadn't shared with her about our wedding as I wanted to keep them as a surprise !  But we look back now and always feel she was there for our special day and I'm sure in time you will feel that your MiL knew about your baby x  Hopefully your good news will help your DH to move forwards x


----------



## Beccaboo

Just a quick one as I am back to work today  ....

Gymrunner, so sorry to hear that, things were looking positive with your test. Big Hugs and take care of yourself. xx

Finchyblue, so sorry to hear of your DH's mum, so sad for you both, especially when you have had such good news you want to be happy about too. Take care lovely. xx

Lilo, sorry to hear you got emotional, the same happened to me last week, I think its a middle of the two week wait meltdown, we get so emotional and the waiting to test takes it's toll. Glad you feel better today.

Hi Sarah, I think different tests pick up the levels differently. I only have one test in the house which is for Fridays second test. Ive thought about picking up a frer to do a test before Friday for more reassurance but as my OTD tests come from the clinic I fear that they might show lines differently so think I will wait until I test Friday with the same test I used last week. xx

Hello everyone else, back at work today, big boo. Least its only a 4 days week for me anyway. xx


----------



## lilo

So so sorry Gymrunner. That is a really horrible to have a positive and then a negative. Take good care of yourself.

Princess I am testing Friday. Have no idea either way. The only thing I am feeling is tired but yet can't seem to sleep at night, emotional (as in yesterday's tears over nothing) and have some cramping sometimes when I stand or cough, oh and a few dry heaves. I actually think the cyclogest is probably to blame. So unfair that it mimics a lot of early pregnancy symptoms.

Am going to hold out until OTD as it would drive me crazy doing it each day wondering if still the same. Would prefer to be in my little PUPO bubble, even thought its hard not knowing. 

What tests are everyone using. I haven't bought any yet and don't plan to until Thursday night. x


----------



## princessb26

Lilo - I ordered some cheapy ones from Amazon and 2 x clearblue, but reviews say (frantically searching for this kind of reassurance) that people feel clearblue doesnt pick up on hcg as sensitively as First Response, well thats what im hoping so ordered some of those instead, wont be here until due date so I will no longer torture myself and test - ill just torture myself with the BFN's I have already experienced.

Called the clinic this morn as accidentally lost a pessary yesterday, went to the loo as forgot and it fell into the loo! Duh! So used another as was only about 5 mins, nurse this morning asked when test date was (this weds) and said in all honestly 1 less pessary so close to test wont make any difference, so feeling that if that's the case, then if BFN now, then unlikely to change on Weds, but ill soon know.
x


----------



## lilo

I think there were two or three members of this thread that had BFNS that changed into BFPs literally a couple of days later so definitely worth waiting until your otd

x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

First Response is absolutely more sensitive than anything else I've tried. Good luck princess I hope your result changes by OTD.


----------



## Rachdav

good luck with the testing lilo! Its a nightmare wait isn;t it.....literally, the longest 2 weeks of my life!

Gymrunner - I'm absolutely devastated for you, I'm so sorry.......Hope you can feel relax and try to carry on. What a cruel process this is! Thinking of you loads Gymrunner, take care x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Oh gymrunner I missed your post, I'm so sorry.


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Gym runner- so sorry to hear your sad news, so hard. Take care of yourself.

Finchy- how awful for you both such sad news. Take care of each other and stay as positive as you can at this difficult time.

Lilo- feeling exactly like you only side effects to Cyclogest and not testing until Sunday as prefer to be in Pupo bubble. It is a scary wait though. Keeping my fingers crossed for us all. Sorry to hear about your sleep still not improving, it really doesn't help! 

Princess- fingers crossed for you, not long now

Hope- work for me too but looking forward to a long weekend
Lolista- hope your AF comes soon

Xxx


----------



## Myxini

Finchy - I'm so sorry for your loss. Try not to beat yourself up for not telling her. You couldn't have possibly known&#8230;

Gymrunner - So very sorry for your news, too. It's just not fair, is it. Try to take things easy and look after yourself.



I'm itching to use the First Response tests sitting in my cupboard. In some misguided "to get the BFN out of the way" thing! As if testing this early (it's 7dp3dt today) would tell me anything really.


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Wow, what a weekend.  Gongratulations to all the BFP, amazing news!

Finchey, so sorry to hear your news.  Look after yourselves and your DH, make sure you and him talk lots.  There is always regret with these things, but you just have to try and see past it.

Hope everyone else is ok. xx


----------



## lilo

Myxini - I am exactly the same stage as you, only 8dp 2dt. X


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Gymrunner- I'm so sorry Hun xxx 

Finchy- I'm so sorry my heart goes out to u n ur husband! Xxx


----------



## Nellie321

Lolisita – I normally get ovulation pain but this has lasted over a week so surely can’t be that!? Anyone else have ovary pain that lasted this long? Thank you for the vitamin advice. I’ve spoken to hubby and he is prepared to take them too so fx they help! I can’t remember what dose of progesterone I was on, I think the lubion was 2.5ml and the utrogestan was either 200 or 300mg but I will try and check from my notes when I’m home. I hope your AF hurries up so you can get cracking on your FET x

Lolly that’s great your surro’s line is getting darker. Sorry you are so poorly. Look after yourself x

Nat my consultant said the earliest I could try again is with my May period. We haven’t discussed it yet but rather just waiting until we get nearer the time to see if we feel ready, but its more than likely. I know I’m ‘only’ 36 but I have the egg count of someone 40 years + so no time to lose! Be lovely to cycle with you again x

Hope thank you so much for that article hunni – it has made me feel a bit more positive about things. 

Mcstamp be lovely to cycle with you again too x

Sarah (and Pierre!) congrats hunni!! Fx that line keeps getting darker x

Finchy huge congrats to you too but I am so sorry to read your terrible news. Look after each other and we are here for support when you need us x 

Aldener congrats on your BFP! x

Rachdav wow congrats hunni! x

I seriously cant believe how many BFP’s now, this makes me so happy for you lovely ladies x

Gymrunner I am so sorry. This process really is just so cruel and I think to get a positive, then negative is so unfair. Take time to heal and process everything x

Sara glad you are starting to feel a bit better. There’s a few of us on this board cycling in May, including me, so you won’t be alone x

Lilo sending you hugs. Stay strong x

To anyone I've missed, I hope you are all doing ok. Love and light x


----------



## Lolisita

Lizzie & Sarah - thaks girls. Should start by the end of this week . Fx x

Nellie -  No ovulation pain usually lasts few hours to couple of days. Maybe your body is readjusting after the treatment. 
Thanks hun, I recon it was 200mg as one Utrogestan pill contains 200mg. I literally can't wait to start. I had my estogen levels checked privately and apparently my levels are normal which made me even more confused why I never get EWCM....
Me and hubby decided to still go for medicated fet as you get progesterone and estrogen support untill 12 weeks.

Xx


----------



## mcstamp

HI Nellie,

I've been experiencing ovary/bowel pain since egg collection.  Its been better this week as I have been avoiding foods I know irritate my bowel but was really bad about ovulation time.  My self diagnosis is the bruising I got during egg collection (which was much worse than any previous time) has bothered the adhesions on my bowel and ovary.  Sex was really painful too   but seems to be ok now. I was beginning to worry I had an ectopic and did another test just in case!


----------



## Nellie321

Lolisita I'm sure its just everything calming down but some of the pains/twinges have really taken my breath away. It must have been 200mg. I'm glad you are doing medicated so you will get that support afterwards. I don't know about EWCM, I've never been any good at tracking it! At least your levels are normal and you are good to get started, you must be so excited! I have everything crossed that your little frostie is a sticky little bean x

Mcstamp the pains started just before the time I would ovulate. I normally get O pains but they never last more than a day or two and its been 7 or 8 now, with all the issues I had with my bladder I'm sure its just all of it calming down. I've also found sex (in certain positions) painful. I've been worried my ovary may have filled with fluid as I had that 3cm cyst just before DR and they said it could return   x

Thank you ladies, you have helped put my mind at ease x


----------



## Hope11978

Beccaboo – Hi Becca, how are you?  Hope work was ok? I bet you can’t wait to re test Friday so you can get your scan booked  x

Lilo – Hey, hope you are ok today? Not long for us to go until OTD, scared and excited.  I’m just like you I want to know but like keeping in the maybe I am pregnant bubble as long as possible x

Sarahsuperdork – Yep I’m feeling ok, have heavy feeling but had cramps and backache since the day after ET so hopefully nothing to worry about FX.  Testing in 5 days, just hope I have no bleeding, last cycle I bleed on day 12. How’s work now you are back? Not too busy or stressful I hope? X

Finchy – so sorry to hear about your MIL  try and take good care of yourself at this sad time x

Lolly – has your test lines continued to get darker?x 

Mrs Gnomer – Hope you enjoyed your last night in St Lucia and had a safe journey home? x

Nellie – your more than welcome, if I can find the other link I will post x

Myxini –I would try and hold out if you can but I know it’s so hard x

Mcstamp – You sound like you have been in quite a bit of pain  hope it all settles down soon x

Lolisita –Hope your AF comes soon, you need someone to post you the dancing banana, I would but it doesn’t work when I use my laptop! 
X
Gymrunner – So sorry gymrunner, really sad news x

Princess – my OTD is Saturday, I have the AF cramps on and off but hoping it’s a good sign, hope you are getting a negative as early testing, FX for your OTD x

Lizzie –Hope work was ok for you today?  Not too busy ? x 

Lucy – Not too long to go until your scan, is it the 1st April?x

Rachdav – Hi, have you managed to get your scan date booked? You must be so excited  

Nat, Welsh and Joelene – hope you are all well.

AFM – not a lot to report still have  AF type cramps! Busy at work so time isn’t going too slowly on this 2ww which is really good x


----------



## lilo

Urghh! Have the cold from hell. Not sure how anything is going to stick with this 😢


----------



## Rachdav

Hi Ladies,

just wanted a few words of advice........are you meant to carry on with the progesterone pessaries after you have tested? I spoke to the clinic today and forgot to ask! Now i'm scared if i don't carry on with them the embie will fall out or something! What have all your clinics told you to do? 
Heeeeeeelp!!!!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I have to carry on with the cyclogest Rachdav. When I call on OTD the nurse will order me a new prescription to take me up until 7 weeks. But at my last clinic, I only took them until OTD so everywhere is different. Take your normal dose today then call tomorrow?

Hugs lilo, a cold won't matter - these embryos are strong!


----------



## lilo

Hi Rachdav - I think that like Sarah says, all clinics are different but i know mine like you to carry on for the first 12 weeks. X


----------



## lolly1121

Evening ladies,

So sorry to hear what has happened Finchy my heart goes out to you and your OH 💕

Gymrunner I am also thinking of you, so sad, I hope your being looked after.

Lilo your cold won't affect things stay positive your doing so well not testing.

Rachdav I spoke to clinic about my surro today and she has to stay on her pessaries so I would keep taking them until they advise you other wise 😊

Nellie and Hope thanks for asking after me, our test lines look fab, we did clear blue today and it said 1-2 weeks pregnant 😁 I told the clinic and they said to call back Friday which is our official test date. Charming ha.

Hope everyone's having a nice evening I'm just about to tuck into pizza, I've noticed my healthy diet is well out the window 😳 xx


----------



## Rachdav

thanks for the advice ladies! i'll keep going with the and call the clinic again tomorrow! 

Lolly - thats brilliant news! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations lolly  I haven't even phoned the clinic yet because I'm not at OTD and I know they'll say the same as yours!


----------



## Myxini

Obviously I did a test this morning, and obviously it was negative, and now obviously I'm feeling crap.


----------



## lilo

I think these last few days are the worst myxini. A few people test early and get a BFP so you expect to see the same. I would imagine that for most, however it doesn't show up this early, which is why the clinics set the otd's I guess. A lot can change by your test day. There are at least a couple of women on here who tested early, had a bfn, then waited another couple of days and got a BFP. Try not to panic too much. Much easier said than done I know. The wait is torture. X


----------



## lilo

Myxini - someone kindly posted this elsewhere in the site. It's what happens in a 2dt but you can easily just applying to a 3dt. According to this, today is only the first day that hcg starts moving going into the bloodstream. Hoping it might make you feel a bit better &#128536;

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0


----------



## Aldener

Hi ladies, how are we all today?

Really heartwarming to see the congrats and all the BFP's. So sorry to all who have BFN's 
As for testing early, I think it's a really strong character that doesn't. And I'd say most come out as BFN at first. Mine did then it was BFP after a couple of days.

Well today is OTD for me, ive got a BFP 2-3wks on a CB digital. The info i got was that the clinic will phone me, so I'm awaiting that phonecall. Not sure what happens next, bloods?? Or wait longer??


----------



## Beccaboo

Congrats Aldener, that's brilliant news.  Each clinic is different, some do bloods and some don't. My clinic for instance doesn't do bloods but tells me poas test again in a weeks time to check its a viable pg and then I book for a scan at 8weeks. Lovely to see a BFP. xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Mynixi, it is still early lovely and like Lilo says, ladies on here have tested early, got BFN's and then they have changed. Still keeping everything crossed for you. Your OTD is Easter Monday isn't it? Id so well that's 6 days away and a lot can happen in that time. More HCG entering your body which will hopefully pick up a BFP on your test.
xx

Lilo, Like you, I have never tested early on any of my cycles and like you say, we know ladies do get BFP's early and we would expect it the same for everyone but that's not always the case. Not long for you know lilo! excited for you.xx

Rachdav, like the others have said, it can vary with the progesterone. I need to take it until 12 weeks. 
Hope all is still ok with you. xx

Lolly, glad all is still looking good with you and your surro. Was the pizza nice last night! xx

Hi Hope, Im doing fine thanks and yes, I cant wait to retest Friday for some reassurance that I am still pg, then I can get my scan booked in. Ive thought about doing a mid week test for reassurance but I don't want to do it before work and also I drink a fair bit and my wee is pretty diluted during the day so wouldn't want to use that as a basis for the test! Not long for you either. Bet you cant wait. xx

Hi Lolista, here is your dancing banana,   we need for you to get that AF so you can start your FET. I was the same after my cycle ended, couldn't wait to start again. I think medicated is probably a good option, it controls everything and with the progesterone support to that's got to be helpful. Looking forward to following your FET cycle. xx

Nellie, sorry to hear you are getting some ovary pain, I think when we have gone through so much its pretty normal. Hope it gets better. xx

Tashap, Should you have tested/or have you tested yet? Havent heard from you in ages and hope you are ok. xx

Gymrunner, big hugs again, hope you are taking it easy, got lots of support. xx

Msgnomer, You come home today don't you. Hope you had a lovely time and feel really refreshed. have you got to call up your clinic now you are home. xx

Sarah, Hi, hope all ok, any more tests today?! Hope you still enjoying your time off work,xx

Sara, Hope you are ok  xx

Mcstamp, poor you in pain, like Nellie, its probably normal after all the poking and scanning e go through, hope it sorts itself soon though. xx

Welsh, Another day back to work  have you got Easter off too?

Finchyblue, still thinking of you and DH after a difficult weekend. xx

Hi Lizzie, Lucy, Nat, Joelene and Princess and anyone else. xx


----------



## Joelene35

Morning everyone,

Finchy so sorry to hear about ur mil. Big hugs. Ur wee bean has been sent to u as a blessing.xx

Congrats to all the bfp and so sorry to the bfn.xoxoxo

Landed home yesterday and slept all day. Woke up this morning with a sore back and feeling like AF is in her way  my boobs and nipples have been killing me from day dot. Went for a wee this morning and big blobs of cronine gel came out with a few spots of pink/ salmon. Feeling really deflated today. sorry to be tmi but just wondering if anyone else had this before. Am now 7dp3dt. Xx


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Morning all
aldener- Fantastic news so pleased for you.
Joelene- I know some people on here have had blood and still got BFPs I really would not worry, it could be implantation bleed.
Mynixi- like the others have said its still early plenty of time for it to change. Jeep a PMA and will keep my fingers crossed for your BFP when is your OTD?
Lilo and Hope-are you finding this harder the closer it gets? I am refusing to test before! Had a few pains this morning when I coughed but that is the first time I have felt anything :S
Hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Joelene, I had some teeny spots of brown (not sure if it was blood but presumed it was) in my gel remains too when I wiped, that was around the same time. 7 to 8dpt. Had it for about 2days and then nothing else. Keep fingers crossed that it could be implantation bleed as not all bleed during the 2ww is a bad sign. xx


----------



## lilo

Getting more and more nervous as Friday approaches and feel like my otd is earlier than a lot of others. It is exactly 14 days after e/c. Does/did anyone else have/had this same amount of time before their otd? I am worried that it is going to be negative but could possibly turn positive later? X


----------



## sophia88

Hi everyone,  anyone else having treatment at bcrm? I'm new to the site and currently on my first iui , hoping to do insemination on Fri or mon , I have pcos but my partner is fine , just wondering how everyone is getting on at bcrm xx


----------



## princessb26

Hi  sophia88
Yes I am on my 2ww at the moment after having my first ICSI treatment at the BCRM. They are so lovely and really look after you! I was super nervous beforehand and didnt know what to expect but they make you feel really at ease.

Hope all goes well x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Beccaboo- yep another day another dollar Hun lol xx yeah Easter off back the Tuesday then got a week off April 11th so not long to wait after Easter for my next break  xx


----------



## Nellie321

Just a quickie for Lilo - my OTD was also 14 days from EC and it was the earliest out of anyone else who had their OTD's looming. I even rang my clinic to check it was right as everyone seemed to be at least 14 days from transfer! At least it meant my 2ww was actually only 11 days on a 3dt. When I got my BFN I also wondered if I would later get a BFP but sadly my AF showed up the next day. At least it wasn't drawn out and I knew quickly. Try not to worry and FX for you for Friday hunni x


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Hi Lilo, 
Try not to worry I am getting really nervous now too. Had weird pains today as well so bit worried. I think brains just go crazy and we just overthink everything.  I'm keeping fingers crossed for more positives this weekend! Mine is 12 days from transfer but 16 from ec but that's because my embryos needed extra testing. 
X


----------



## Hope11978

Hi everyone

Beccaboo – It will soon be Friday and you can test and then get your scan booked.  Your right I just want test day to be here, I’m scared for the outcome but trying to remain hopeful.  Work has been the best thing for me this cycle, busy and keeping my mind off of OTD, well at least when I’m at work different story once I’m home!!! 

Lilo – Hi Lilo – how’s your cold today?  My OTD was 2 weeks from ET (Saturday 12th OTD Saturday 26th) so different to your clinics process.  It really is confusing as to why different at each clinic 

Sarahsuperdork –Hey, hope you are ok today, you must be so pleased and excited, bet you can’t wait until OTD so you can call your clinic and book your scan  X

Lolly – hope when you call Friday you can get your scan booked in, so exciting! 

Myxini –It could be implantation bleeding FX for you x

Lolisita – Beccaboo posted your dancing banana, I hope it works!! 

Lizzie– Same here I’m still planning on testing Saturday my OTD, my partner wants me to test sooner.  It is difficult not to test but I really like believing I may be pregnant and kind of don’t want that hopefulness to end.  I’ve had lower back ache today just won’t go away.  Which day do you test? Friday or Saturday?  x 

Joelene – don’t panic, you could have experienced implantation bleeding FX for you x

Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## lilo

Thank you Nellie and everyone else who has indulged my neurotic posts. I think I am just getting more and more nervous as otd is drawing near. Might buy a double pack and then if negative Friday retest Monday or Tuesday if af hasn't shown up. X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I need to stop testing, the line was lighter today and it makes me think something might be wrong so I'm banning myself now until Saturday! I'm excited but trying to take each day as it comes. I never had this anxiety with DS. Love and luck to you all


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Hope- my OTD is Sunday, I have had a few pains today but no idea what that means. Hope your lower back pain eases soon. X


----------



## lilo

Hmm quick question. I actually wonder if I have full blown flu as I can't remember feeling this bad since forever. Any idea what might be safe to take? X


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Awww lilo not good the only thing I can take is paracetamol I think Hun hope u get well soon


----------



## Hope11978

Lilo just paracetamol   hope you start to feel better soon x


----------



## lilo

Thanks ladies. X


----------



## Myxini

Thank you everyone talking sense to me yesterday. It’s so annoying to Know all that and yet… I think all the scary news didn’t help my mood, and I spent the day in a sad mess really. DH was lovely and brought triple chocolate cookies and watched rubbish crime dramas with me all night. I feel a bit better today. What will be will be… No symptoms of anything here really. No sore boobs, no strong AF symptoms. Just that same nausea I’ve had all the time. (And DH says I’m really “hormonal”, grrrr…)

Joelene – I know it’s worrying, but it could well be a sign of implantation. Fingers crossed.

Lizzie and Lilo – my OTD isn’t till Sunday, when my embryos would be 16 days old. I’ve no idea why the different clinics time it differently, but I’m sure 14 days is enough really, and some clinics just want to play it safe.

Lilo – Aww, sorry you’re sick. Like others say, just paracetamol really. Drink loads, rest, and see if hot honey and lemon would help, if you have a sore throat. 

Sarah – Good idea to step away from the tests for a few days.


----------



## lilo

I haven't got any symptoms either Myinxi. Had some sharp pains when standing and coughing over the weekend but they have now gone. Boobs are normal, no af pains or anything. All I have is this rotten flu type virus. Gah!!!!! x


----------



## Nellie321

Lilo take paracetamol and hot lemon/honey drinks and get plenty of rest. I hope you feel better soon x

Sarah try not to worry. Sending you   x

Thinking of you all in the last few days of your 2ww and those waiting to re-test to confirm and hoping that you all get the best news ever x

AFM I need some advice. I'm now on CD21 and as well as having ovary pains for over a week I have now been spotting brown for the last 3 days. I have no idea if/when I O'd as wanted a month off from tracking so no idea how many dpo I'd be (if I even O'd this month). My consultant said after my BFN that I wouldn't get my period for up to 5/6 weeks! My cycles are normally around 25-28 days but I would never spot as early as CD19. So what do you ladies think......Is it just another 'symptom' of my body trying to get back to normal? An early AF? Wishful thinking but could it be IB Am driving myself mad as I'm desperate for my cycle to get back on track so I can start again in May x


----------



## sophia88

Hi princess

Thanks for your reply, unfortunately my iui got cancelled today as I have 8 mature eggs and a estrogen level of over 7000 but to be honest I am contemplating baby dancing anyway lol, the Bristol team are great, how are your stimms getting on? Xx


----------



## Joelene35

Hi everyone,

Sophia sorry to hear ur iui didn't go ahead today. 

How's everyone getting on? It setting up to the scary time of finding out for a lot of us!! Is anyone planning on testing early??
I thought my test date was Easter Monday but it's actually Sun!! It's dragging in now. I am away with work on Friday and land back on test day! Dunno wether to wait until Monday or not! Will be working through the night sat so won't have the best pee to test on sun if that makes sense. 

Well today I passed a lot more cm with a few pinkish dots but not much. Last night and through the day I have felt sooo bloated and tight. Had a few really sore waves of pain this morning that took my breath away and now tonight I look like I am 5 months pregnant! Not even joking! Might ring the clinic tomorrow as Google says might b ohss. Dunno how the hell am gonna fit in my uniform on Friday lol.

So what all mad symptoms has everyone else having or is it all just me 😂😂


----------



## lilo

Eek Joelene. A day earlier than you thought. How many days past ec is that? I am really panicked that my 14 day past ec is too early but not sure I have the patience to hold out any longer, plus I run out of cyclogest the morning after. Did you have a lot of eggs collected? X


----------



## Joelene35

Hi LILO,

Only had 8 eggs this round but 7 fertilised. 2 of them and a 3 day  transfer one 8 and one 9 cell perfect embryos.

Had my egg collection on the 12th March so I am only a day longer than u. I won't be testing early.

Have never made it to test day before as always bled either 2 days or the day b4 test day. My period is due this Friday so am praying I make it to test day this time.x


----------



## lilo

Ah I really hope you do to. That's a horrible way to find out otherwise. So your otd is 15 days post ec? Makes me feel a bit better. Are you going to call the clinic? X


----------



## Joelene35

Thanks.

Yeah will test at home and call the clinic. Normally u go In for bloods but because I only land back Easter Sunday and they r closed Easter Monday they gave me tests to do at home. Wbu have u to go in or test and ring? I am just praying to make it past Fri b4 thinking about testing. Thank god at work to take my mind of it lol


----------



## lilo

I just have to test at home and ring in too. Think there are about six of us testing this weekend. Let's hope it is as good as the last one. X


----------



## Hope11978

Hi everyone such as busy day again at work, haven't had chance to read everyones posts 

Sophia - sorry to hear your treatment didn't go ahead today as hoped x

Lilo - how are you? how's your cold? x

Joelene - i'm panicking just like you FX for us - see below  ivf is such a hard journey x

Beccaboo - hope you are well?

Sarahsuperdork - how are you? have you managed to stay away from the tests? so hard x

Lizze - Hi Lizzy, how are you feeling?x

AFM:
I'm stressing big time went to loo at work today @4pm apologise now for TMI there was a small piece/blob of salmon coloured discharge, nothing else since but pains like period pain low down, I have had pain the whole way through the 2ww but feels a bit differnet I am massively panicking, I didn't get to OTD last time without bleeding  so worried, upset and shaking.  Had any of you read anywhere people that have gone on to have BFP after this so close to OTD?? sorry for long post but so worried  x


----------



## lilo

Aww Hope I can't help with a positive of bleeding so close to otd but I know for a fact some people do bleed through early pregnancy. While I would also be panicking, try to hold on to that thought until you test or get proper bright red heavy flow. When is your test day? Sending you lots and lots of 😘😘😘😘😘 tonight. You have literally kept me going this past two weeks. X


----------



## Joelene35

Hope,

I have had a bit of the same the last 2 days in the cronine gel when it's come out. Only 2-3 little spots. When u due to test again?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hope, lilo is right, bleeding or spotting is normal for some ladies. Everything crossed that you get your BFP.  I still have period-type pains after a BFP and my nurse said cramps and things are completely normal. 

Joelene you're doing so good holding out so far. You too lilo. 

Nellie I have no idea about your cycle sorry, it can be so different after a BFN but I can't compare it to mine because my cycle is so irregular anyway. Though actually I think I was my most regular directly after a BFN so who knows.


----------



## LizzieAttwood

hey
Lilo-Hope your feeling a bit better today and resting lots. 
Myinxi-my husband tells me i'm hormonal too lol
Jolene- exciting its a day earlier-same day as me too. 
Hope- i'm feeling ok few weird pains today. sorry to hear about your worry I've heard of people bleeding in early pregnancy try not to worry. Not long until test day now. Hugs
Sarahsuperdork-stay strong with resisting and Fx for Saturday.

AFM- nothing major few weird feelings in tummy, nausea as usually from the lolly cyclogest but nothing else to report really. Hope you are all doing well xxx


----------



## lilo

Thanks ladies. Yes still totally bunged up but feeling better than yesterday. So my otd is Friday. Who's next? X


----------



## Hope11978

Lilo - such a lovely thing say, same with you, it's like we all know we are not alone in this journey.  Saturday is test day, I haven't had anymore whatever it was appear as yet it didn't look like blood hoping it's a build up of cyclogest yuk!! It's more the pains with it that worry me.  If I bleed at all thru the night we have agreed I may as well just test tomorrow and we will know where we stand, only 2 days early so shouldn't make a difference to result?? Are you pleased to be near otd now? Hope your cold starts to clear a bit tomorrow 

Joelene -fx for us both its those pesky pessaries  x

Sarah - thank you x just need some reassurance sometimes even though none of us know the outcome of each others treatment good to hear reassuring words. Thank you  

Lizzie - thanks Lizzie, glad you are feeling ok ish, I have had cramps, backache and lightheadedness this time think it must be cyclogest   horrible stuff x


----------



## lilo

That cyclogest is evil stuff so it could well be that. I have to confess that I hadn't even thought about the possibility of bleeding before its day. Have no idea when my period would even be due? Need to go out tomorrow and by a test ready for Friday. 😱


----------



## mo89

Yeh beccaboo i will be starting 2nd round when my next period starts- about 2 weeks prob. Not looking forward to doing it all again. Really wanting it to work this time. Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

AF would usually be due at 14dpo so you could say 14 days past EC to give you a rough idea. I bled early at 5dp5dt on my FET though so it can happen, even though the cyclogest is supposed to put it off. 

Good luck starting again mo


----------



## Myxini

Meh. It's another BFN today at 10dp3dt, with FR, so I'm kind of giving up hope myself. Will obviously still do the test on Sunday, but don't believe it'll change anymore. Feeling sad, especially since DH has been so sure this was our time finally. I feel like I'm letting him down, although he'd never ever blame me.   I know we still have frosties left, and even another fresh NHS cycle we can do, but I'm not treasuring the thought of yet more waiting around for treatment and going through this all over again, again and again...

Wishing good luck to everyone testing in the next couple of days!


----------



## lilo

Oh myxini. Sorry to read this. It is so gut wrenching when it doesn't work. I know it doesn't feel like it now but in a few days you will be able to take comfort from the fact that you do still have some Frosties and another fresh cycle available to you. Take good care of yourself and make sure you eat plenty of chocolate eggs X


----------



## Hope11978

Hi everyone, hope you are all ok?

Lilo - how's your cold? hope you feel a bit better today?x

Myxini - this is so tough  I know what you mean about going through it all again, if OTD doesn't bring good news, just think of your frosties your lucky one could well be there  x


I went to loo at 4.35am and a little brown when wiping, i'm not actually bleeding and have had no red blood.  We took a test and it was negative OTD would be Saturday but its not going to change.  I think i'm going to stop the cyclogest because if I was pregnant it would have shown today and I feel like my period wants to come, so uncomfortable.  what would you all do in this situation?

I've taken the day off work as feel so upset, exhausted and so uncertain of the future.  Not sure what we will do next as we have had our two NHS goes, no frosties and we only get very few eggs.  My OH has gone off to work and he is quite frustrated and angry that from the beginning of the IVF cycle our jpurney is always so negative, scans not good only a few follies, then worry if we will get any eggs, then the 2ww all for nothing.  As he left he did look so upset  all we all want on this board is to become parents, why does it have to be so hard xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm sorry Myxini  the waiting is the hardest part I think but it's good that you do have another cycle funded as back up. Look after yourself and remember it's not over just yet. 

Hope  It's not over for you either! Please, please take your progesterone until OTD just in case. I know it's hard. When I was in your position, I switched to the back way instead of the front and took it all the way up to OTD because I didn't want any regrets - even when I started full red flow and knew it was over. Lots of love and hugs to you today.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi hope, I agree with Sarah do keep taking your cyclogest. Even when I had my FET last year and got a bfn on OTD my clinic told me to retest 5 days later as I hadn't had a bleed and that I had to keep on with the progestrogene. They only told me stop after my second test when it was still bfn. I don't want to give you false hope but you never know what could change but just incase. It's so upsetting I know so please take care today. Xx

Mynixi, sorry to hear still a bfn. It's rubbish isn't it. Glad you have Frosties and a fresh nhs round but I get the thought of further treatment is tiring. Hopefully there will be some turnaround for you by Sunday but thinking of you lots. Such an unfair process to go through. Big hugs xx


----------



## Myxini

Thank you everyone.   Almost as ordered, have started having strong AF-like cramps this morning. I've got counselling today anyway, luckily. I think we're going to have a weekend of chocolate and wine (only after OTD just in case, of course), and on Monday I'm planning to start the Couch to 10K thing, as something completely new to try... 

Hope, I'm going to keep taking the meds until the clinic tells me to stop, even though I know it feels pointless. It's just always the safest way to go.


----------



## lilo

Oh Hope. My heart really goes out to you this morning. As the others have said though, please don't stop the cyclogest just yet, even if you feel in your heart it's game over. Take it until at least otd and take advice from your clinic. I have stood in your shoes a total of five times now with iui and had countless cycles with clomid and a trigger shot. I know how you how wretched you are feeling but don't ever give up. As you know I respond very poorly too but out of despair was born a beautiful little girl. I realise I am in a very privileged position but I just want to give you a little bit of hope that it can happen. I never ever thought it would but I was wrong. Sending you all the love and hugs in the world today. 😘😘😘😘😘


----------



## Hope11978

Thanks everyone for your advice, I called the clinic none of the nurses available but the admin lady said carry on with cyclogest so I will.

Just spoken to my Mum and she is coming over soon, my Mum's 67 and Dad's 71 and still have no grandchildren I really beat myself up about it.  Mum says don't think like that and that they are just upset for me and OH as they know how much we want it, but they would be great grandparents.  Its like you hold so must guilt in this situation for everyone else around you even though you know its not your fault  

Sarah - thank you, hope you are feeling well x

Lilo thanks for your story it does give me hope, its just figuring out the next step when you are a poor responder.  Hope you are feeling a little better today x

Myxini - good idea, chocolate and wine.  I'm also going to throw myself back into exercise.  I have taken it easy since early Dec as had a lap and hysteroscopy got back into classes in January and stopped a couple of weeks into treatment.  so if no luck with my test Saturday I will be focusing on my running, good way to clear the head and think things through x

Beccaboo - thanks, really hope you get a good strong line tomorrow, everyone's BFP do give me hope that hopefully one day I will get there, its just such an exhausting journey x


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Morning ladies,
Myinxi- Sorry to hear your BFN i know it's tough but don't give up yet you still have time and Frosties left. Thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed.xx
Hope- I'm so sorry, it must be so tough but there is still a chance for change. Please continue taking Cyclogest as you still have a few days until OTD. Thinking of you xx

This process is certainly not easy and heartbreaking. I really do hope every single one of us can one day get our wish to be parents. It is so hard to keep going with all the set backs but you ladies are all amazingly strong people who I hope and pray will one day get your wish. This board has really emphasised how fantastic you all are, so supportive of each other. Keep strong ladies, hugs to you all today xxxx


----------



## Hope11978

Thanks Lizze x


----------



## Joelene35

Myxini and hope I am so so sorry for ur news this morning. Having been there myself before I know exactly how u r feeling and that it feels like there is no hope plus the long list of questions to ask at ur review.

Make sure u both take time out to re focus,have some wine, chocolate and all the stuff we couldn't have. I honestly feel so gutted for u both so massive hugs.

I am just getting ready to head down to clinic for a scan to c if I have ohss. Woke up again in agony to the point I couldn't breath and rolled around the ground it was that bad. Hope I don't end in hospital getting drained but I do look 5 months gone!


----------



## lilo

Oh no Joelene. That doesn't sound good at all. At least your clinic are on it and having you straight in. I really hope you are ok. Keep us posted. x


----------



## Joelene35

Just back from the clinic. They said it could be pregnancy hormones that's causing the swelling as it pushes everything up in the diafram. Of course they made me do a test and of course it came back negative. I didn't even wanna test early to have my bubble burst. Doubt very much that it's likely to change from now till Sunday so looks like I am probably out.x


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Hope - You are still in with a chance, just wait and see what happens of OTD.  I don't what you mean about feeling guilty for your parents though, my dad is 71 and my mum died last year at the age of 70 so am full of guilt for both of them.

Nellie - I don't really have an answer for your symptoms, on my last cycle, everything went back to normal straight away but who knows what will happen this time.  I guess you just have to give it time and see what happens over the next few days/week.  Will be lovely to be cycling with you again in May though.

Joelene - I hope you are ok and the clinic sort you out.

Hope everyone else is doing ok, good luck over the weekend to those testing, I will be thinking of you and sending you all  .

Hope everyone has a good Easter weekend with lots of chocolates and eggs. xx


----------



## lilo

Oh no Joelene. What did they say when it came back negative? Did they have any other explanation for you. So sorry you are feeling rubbish. How many dpo are you? Is it possible the test could change?

Hope - have been thinking of you all morning. Hope you are ok. X


----------



## Joelene35

I am 9dp3dt today so 12 days dpo. He said if ur pregnant ur pregnant and if not then there is still time but it's a bit late in the day for things to b changing at this stage.


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Awww hope- what ur saying I've said those exact words every time a cycle ends especially after my two fresh and frozen goes with the Nhs were over I felt I'd let everyone down!
I wanted my mum n dad to have their first grandchild my hubby to be a dad my sister to be an Aunty etc but my dad died 8 weeks ago and I didn't tell him about going through treatment again, kinda wish I did now but he would have been a great bampi!!!! But this little embie if it sticks for the duration will now be due on his birthday so kinda feel he's involved in someway this was my first private cycle and took three years to save up the funds to do it!! If this ends in miscarriage like my other one did I dunno what I'm gonna do!! It's such a difficult journey for everyone and every journey is different I just pray we all get our dreams made reality cause we would all make amazing parents!!! Xxx


----------



## lilo

I don't want to offer false hope here but there are a couple who tested this early to get a negative which then changed to a positive. I am not sure how many dpo they were when they got their positive but maybe if they're still reading this they may be able to shed some light on it. Keeping everything crossed that it could just be a little early for you. X


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

10dpo or 5dp5dt negative for me =devestating the two days later 12dpo or 7dp5dt = positive = disbelief lol xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Hope, been thinking of you today and hope you have been able to spend it with the comfort of your mum there. I also hope you have something nice planned with DH tonight. xx I get where you are coming from with grandparents, I am an only child and know my parents would love to be grandparents, try not to be hard on yourself, its really is just one of those rubbish things we have to deal with but you are not alone.  
Thank you for also thinking of my retest when you were so upset, I did do a sneaky Tuesday retest in the end and it was still fine so feeling hopeful (dare I say it!) for tomorrow. xx

Hi Lizzie, I hope you get your wish on the weekend, like you say we all deserve it, its just a long tiring journey to get there but Im sure we will be stronger mums for it with so much appreciation for our lo's. xx

Hi Joelene, aww so sorry you had to test early when you really wanted to hang on. Like the ladies have said, the result could turn around. I really hope the bloating eases for you. Did the nurse advise anything to help, how about peppermint tea? Its been suggested on here before and I have one everyday after a meal, it can help.  xx

Hi Welsh, I think its lovely that your little embie is due on your dad's birthday and how nice it would be if it did actually arrive on time. Its little things like that which can give us some comfort isn't it. I'm in daily fear of my BFP being taken away from me like last year and wish I could relax more but also I just keep telling myself to relax as there is nothing I can do at this stage. As Im approaching the week I lost it last year I just have everything crossed I make it to a scan with all being ok. We will get there, PMA and all that.  

Lilo, How is your cold today, have you taken any paracetemol or I saw some advice of hot lemon and honey drink. Hope you start to feel better for the weekend.

Gymrunner - how are you feeling? xx

Msgnomer, is all ok with you? xx

One more afternoon to go then I am out of this office! really feeling like chilling out on the sofa, watching tv. xx


----------



## Hope11978

Lilo - Thanks for your message, Mum came over we had a good chat, walked the dog (fresh air is really so good to clear my mind), then Mum took me for some lunch.  I think she is still hoping things may change by Saturday(OTD) but I've tried to say its highly unlikely.  I said to Mum i'm going to try and stop putting my life on hold and working my like around trying for a baby and IVF.  So I am going to book a holiday and it will just mean that month IVF treatment will be out of the question and it will have to be the following month etc.  Also 2 friends and I are due to be meeting up in July and that's been on hold because of me but i'm going to say lets book something and again if treatment would fall on those dates I will have to postpone until the following month.  Easier said than done but i'm really going to try.  Is your cold clearing at all?  How you ffeling about tomorrow?  I really hope you get a BFP, you so deserve it as do all the ladies on here.  everything crossed for you Lilo x

Beccaboo - So pleased your test is still showing positive! I really hope all works out well for you this time.  Thanks for your comments regarding parents becoming grandparents, I could see in Mum's face today how sad she is and she said I wish there was something I could do for you.  I don't like them worrying because of their ages  x

Joelene - really sorry they made you test, we were going to hold out until OTD but I was so worried I kind of just wanted to know.  Hope your test turns around and you get a BFP.  Also hope you start to feel more comfortable, I've read on here also peppermint tea is meant to be really good x

Welsh - Hi, that would be amazing if your little embie is born on your Dad's birthday  really hope all goes well for you x

Nat - Thanks for your message, I know we shouldn't feel guilty as doing all we can but you just know they want you to be happy and we want them to be happy by being grandparents....!! Really hoping May goes well for you and you have a good cycle and get a BFP x

Taking the cyclogest and again sorry TMI still only brown nasty stuff mixed with pessaries but thinks that the cyclogest holding it back.  

Tomorrow out with my friend, her Mum passed away last week and she is having a tough time so we plan to go for some retail therapy, think it might turn out to be an expensive trip we need to do a lot of shopping to cheer us up  Saturday plan to do something nice with OH, Sunday Easter lunch at OH parents, Mon lunch at my parents - busy weekend but that's the best way forward I think!

Hope you all have lovely things planned and if you are at work today hope you all get the 4 day weekend off  sending lots of positive sticky vibes to all of you waiting to test, after last weekend we really need to keep up the BFP xxx


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Joelene- sorry they made you test, keeping my fingers crossed it will change for you. How are you feeling now?

Welsh-that is so lovely your lo is dye on your dads birthday. 

Beccaboo- so pleased to hear you retested Tuesday and still good. Have everything crossed for you for tomo so exciting 

Hope- glad you had your Mum to help support you today and totally understand the grandparent thing too. Sounds like you have some lovely plans coming up.

Lilo- keep thinking of you today as I know your testing tomo, I really am keeping everything crossed for you. Hope you are feeling a bit better today too.
Xxx


----------



## Nellie321

Sarah thank you hunni – just wish I knew what was going on. Hope you are feeling ok x

Lilo glad you are feeling a bit better. Good luck for your test tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you x

Myxini so sorry it’s still bfn. Fx it changes by Sunday x

Hope hunni I am so sorry. I would continue with the cyclogest until OTD just in case your levels are too low. I understand exactly how you are feeling as my situation is similar, poor responder, low egg reserve and am already £5k down as this cycle was self funded. You don’t need to decide anything now, wait until Sunday and take it from there. I totally get what you mean about parents too – mine are both pushing 70 and no grandkids and I’m their only hope and I feel so guilty, especially as my moms sister has 6 grandkids and 3 great grandkids and is always gushing about them (seems my family are super fertile, apart from me   ). Sending you big   x

Joelene sorry you are suffering. Fx that bfn changes by Sunday. Don’t give up yet x

Nat thank you hunni. How are you? I just wish I knew what was going on. The pains have eased and the spotting stopped today so I wonder if I ovulated and it just flared everything up?! x

Welsh I have everything crossed that your little bean digs in and sticks. I think it’s lovely your due date is your dads birthday, defo a sure sign he is up there watching over you x

Beccaboo good luck for your re-test tomorrow and getting your scan date, will be thinking of you x

To everyone testing this weekend, I hope it’s as fruitful as last weekend. I have my fx for all of you, even those that have had bfn – I truly hope it turns around for you.

Have a happy Easter everyone x


----------



## lilo

Beccaboo - great news about the retest. Good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you. 
Hope - glad you had a nice walk with your mum. I think it's a good idea to live your life for a while and stop putting things on hold. This whole journey completely takes over your life and it is so hard to concentrate on anything else but a holiday sounds fab. 
Thanks for the good luck wishes ladies. Feeling pretty apprehensive tonight. As some of your probably know, I have a little girl already after trying to conceive for nearly five years. She is now seven and since having her I had three more failed iui's. I got to the point where I just had enough with it all and stopped any further treatment. I realised before Christmas that I am 40 this year and felt this really was my last chance to give her the brother or sister she asks for nearly every day. If it fails then I want to be able to tell her (when she's older) that mummy and daddy did absolutely everything they could to make that happen but it wasn't meant to be. I didn't feel I could do that until I had ticked off IVF because She was made via iui. Anyhow, we only have enough money for this one cycle and have no Frosties as I am a poor responder so it's tomorrow or not at all. Anyway, what will be will be I guess and of its negative then I am lucky enough to blessed with my beautiful little girl. Don't ever give up ladies. It can happen. Thanks for all of your support. It means a lot. X


----------



## Joelene35

Hi ladies

Omg I have everything crossed for u lovelys testing in the morning!! U done so well to hang on till now and really hope I c all BPF.

Well I am still looking 5 months pregnant, full and sore. Everything points to say I should b pregnant because if u develop ohss at this stage and not before then it's pregnancy hormones that cause it! Still not for me though as that wee test they made me do today was --.

I gonna drink gallons of peppermint tea so thanks for the advice and will c what Sunday holds. There is a very small chance it could change but I am not holding much hope. Bought some wine earlier and it's in the fridge ready for Sun lol. Thanks so much for all the support, means a lot.xx


----------



## Rachdav

Hello again ladies....

Just wanted to wish everyone luck for testing and not to give up hope. I had......I had 2 BFN's last thursday and friday.......then on Sunday it was a BFP, just 48hrs later, so there is still hope! I had (and am still having) cramping and strange twinges when i o to stand up. They scare me but apparently it can happen?!

Anyway, keep positive ladies! got my fx for all of you!


----------



## lilo

How many dpo were you when you tested Rachdav? X


----------



## Joelene35

Was last sun you OTD Rach? And was it a 3 or 5 at transfer?


----------



## Beccaboo

Lilo, lots of good luck for tomorrow, thinking of you and hope you can tell you daughter that she has big little sister or brother on the way. Xx

Sarah, were you OTD tomorrow or is it Saturday? Xx

Joelene, I had also bought wine for standby before last weeks OTD so hopefully like me you won't need it and it will still be in the fridge! Hope you don't have to work this weekend and you don't have to fly. Xx

Rachdav, hope you are well lovely, I get twinges too, think it's normal but makes you wonder all the same. Xx

Nellie, thanks. I'm glad to hear your pain has eased slightly, hopefully it was all about your body getting back to normal. Xx

Lizzie, are you testing Sunday or Monday? Fx for you too. 

Hope, I think you have a good outlook on life, we need time to live our life aside from IVF and if the test on OTD hasn't changed then I think enjoying yourself for a bit is a brilliant idea. You've been so supportive Hope and I really hope that test changes. Xx

Lolly how's things with you, are things still looking ok with your surrogate? Xx

Xx


----------



## Joelene35

Hi becca,

Was meant to fly to Boston tomorrow but had to pull a sickie!! There was no way my uniform was gonna fit plus the clinic advised against it. Am soooo excited for everyone the nxt few days. Am hoping my wine will stay in the fridge!.xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Joelene, you go to all the best places  me and DH went to Boston between Xmas and new year as we wanted a holiday break before starting this cycle, I loved it there. But good that you staying off, rest up and hope you feel more comfortable soon. Xx


----------



## Hope11978

Nellie - Thanks for your message.  I really hope your body sorts itself out and it becomes clear as to what's going on.  My first period after my last BFN was on time and after that they went out of sync.  Sorry I cant be of anymore help x

Lilo - I really admire you for continuing on with this hard journey so you can try and give your little girl a sibling.  There really is nothing more you could have done and you know that.  I really hope you get a BFP tomorrow you totally deserve it.  I have everything crossed for you and pray it works for you.  Sending you all the luck in the world.  I'm planning on a lie in tomorrow so I hope to not be up at the crack of dawn so sending you lots of positive vibes now xxx

Beccaboo - thanks for your lovely message too, everything crossed for your extra dark line tomorrow, you will be ok, I can just feel it x


----------



## lilo

Thanks Hope. Enjoy that lie in. They are a thing of the past in this house 😂 X


----------



## crystaldaisy

I just popped on to say good luck for anyone testing tomorrow! Hopefully lots of BFPs in the morning. Xx


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Before I go to bed:
Sending lots of luck for tomo Lilo and Beccaboo will be thinking of you both and keeping everything crossed for you xxxx
Beccaboo- I am Sunday, thank you
Joelene- glad you have the weekend off to relax before Sunday and really hoping for BFP for you  Sunday xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

lilo my stimming buddy wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow


----------



## Hope11978

Lilo good luck  everything is crossed for you xx

Sarah - is your otd today or tomorrow? Good luck if today xx

Beccaboo -  hope your line was lovely and dark xx


----------



## lilo

Morning all. Hope and Joelene - I hope you are feeling a little better today. 
Thanks to you all for your wishes. I've tested and it's a bfn for me, accompanied nicely by some old blood when wiping so it's officially game over here. You are a hugely inspiring bunch of ladies and I just want to say good luck to those still to test, good luck with your pregnancies to those who got lucky this time and love and strength to those trying again. This is the end of the road for us both emotionally and financially and I am just now going to count my blessings and carry on enjoying being a mummy to my beautiful little girl. 💕 X


----------



## Beccaboo

Lilo, aww so so sorry you got a bfn, you had done so well patiently waiting for test day. Take care of yourself and big huge hugs your way lovely lady. Xx


----------



## Myxini

I'm so sorry Lilo.


----------



## LizzieAttwood

So sorry Lilo, you have been such great support and I hope you and your little family can move on from all this stress and cherish every moment together. You are one very strong lady and an inspiration to us all. Thank you for all your support xxx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Awww lilo I'm so sorry cherish every second with that little family of yours xxx
Hey Beccaboo did u retest today n manage to arrange ur scan? Xx


----------



## lolly1121

Lilo sorry to hear this, I was thinking about you today. Hope you can recover from all this so sad 😢

Myxini hope you get a good result on Sunday. 🍀

Hope I'm sorry you didn't get a positive you have been such a support on these boards. 😥

Good luck to those testing and waiting for results.

Things are still looking good for us it's official test date today and clear blue has changed from 1-2 weeks to 2-3 just waiting for clinic to return my call. I'm so happy, I've waited 5 years for this day and never thought after having cancer I would ever find a surrogate or I could have another baby. Keeping fingers crossed for scan, I'm terrified of chemicals 😳 

Good luck Beccaboo it's your official test date today too? Xx


----------



## Hope11978

Lilo - so sorry to hear your news.  Take time with your family to heal and enjoy all the years ahead of you being a great Mum to your little girl  thank you for all your support and I wish you all the happiness in the world for your future xxx 

Lolly - great news really hope everything continues to go well for you    

Beccaboo - how's that re test of yours? X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm so sorry to see your news today lilo  thinking of you.


----------



## Joelene35

LILO,
I am so, so sorry for ur neg this morning. I know how devastated u must b feeling. U done so well upto test day. U r very strong lady and ur words have bought comfort to us. I hope that not now but in a few weeks you will feel better. I don't even know what else really to say as I know it's not gonna help u feel any better. Big hugs.xoxoxo

Lolly what amazing news for u this morning! U must b over the moon and dancing with excitement. I am honestly so happy for u as u got ur magical ending.xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi lolly, that's fab news lovely and so nice that your time is finally here. Fx for the next 2/3ww now until that scan.  

Hi hope, how are you feeling today? 

Lilo, more hugs. Xx

Thanks for asking about my retest ladies, yes it was still all good. My clinic is open but just for scans and things like that so I need to call them Tuesday to arrange my scan date. Eeek xx


----------



## crystaldaisy

Lilo so sorry to hear your news.  Take care. xx


----------



## Nellie321

LILO hunni I am so sorry. Enjoy your little family and know that you did everything you possibly could   x


----------



## Hope11978

Hi Beccaboo so pleased your test was still a bfp. Hope your scan date isn't too far away.  I'm OK,  thank u for asking.  My stomach is quite painful, bit down again today what the future holds is extremely worrying as all I've ever wanted was to be a Mum, just took me too long to find a good man and now it's just not happening! I just can't imagine life without a child. I'm 38 in 3 wks and that doesn't help!! But when people get bfp on here it does make me think maybe it can happen. I really hope everything works out for you and your dream becomes reality xxx


----------



## lilo

Hey. How is everyone tonight? Good luck for those testing tomorrow. Hope are you going to retest?

I have had a day of retail therapy, pick and mix and cake!!! Oh and going to have a Chinese in a bit. Sometimes you've just got to pick yourself up, dust yourself down and count your blessings. Tomorrow is another day. X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

lilo you're braver than I could be 

Hope, is OTD tomorrow? Will you test again? 

Glad everything is going well lolly and Beccaboo!

Finally OTD tomorrow for me, ridiculously anxious. I've been on edge and snappy all day  just hoping so much for good news after the last faint line I got the other day.


----------



## Hope11978

Hi Lilo your day sounds like mine spent the day with my friend, went shopping, lunch out, cinema, sweets and OH said about getting a take away - bad day food wise for me.  Will have a healthy one tomorrow!! How you feeling? You are right we need to look at the good things in our lifes.. I have a cheap test so will do it as clinic ask u to on OTD but I know what it will say.  Will call clinic Tuesday with result and book in follow up. My poor OH is having to put up with me banging on about holidays, I'm very much someone that needs a plan so holiday it is   once we book that we are thinking natural or mild ivf as the drugs just don't do much for poor responders.  Hope you have some nice things to do planned I've the easter week xxx


----------



## Hope11978

Sarah - will test again just because clinic ask you to.  Really hope your line is still there tomorrow, we need a BFP this weekend!! Fx for you and wishing you all the luck for a bfp   xx


----------



## lilo

Sorry Sarah I meant to wish you loads of luck for tomorrow. 😘
Beccaboo - So glad your line was still nice and strong 
Hope - Life is just too short to worry about food the whole time. I will get back into my diet once I've had a few days to get my head around all this. Until then i will indulge in whatever I fancy. 
Don't know much about natural/lite IVF. What exactly is it? X


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi hope, Thankyou.   
It's so hard after a failed go as treatment consumes you life for those few months and then it's kind of like a what next scenario if you havent made serious plans for another cycle. I'm sure given some time you will figure out what your next steps are and you will do what's right for you. I wish I could magically give everyone of you ladies the BFP's you deserve. Still sending good luck wishes for your OTD  though! 
Thanks for your comments, I will just take it one step at a time, the worry of a BFP being taken away never ends but I appreciate I am very fortunate to get to this stage so will try and relax and enjoy it. Xxx

Lilo, good work on the day of pick and mix and cake. Sometimes that is just what is needed to get over sad news. I wish it was different for you but I think your outlook is great. Although so sad, it's true that you do have to look at the good things in life. If I hadn't got a BFP then we were not having any more attempts, in my heart it would never take away the pain of not being a mum but I was looking at every else in my life that was good and mine and DH plan was to focus on doing everything we loved. Take care and enjoy that Chinese.  

Sarah good luck for tomorrow. Hope there is still a line and a nice dark one too. Fx and toes crossed for you. Xx


----------



## Hope11978

Thanks Becca  

Lilo - take a look at create website, we have read a few articles regarding natural and create was mentioned on there. We will have out follow up ask loads of questions and ask for their opinion on conventional v natural/mild.  It's for people with low amH I think xxx


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Evening lovely ladies,
Lilo- you are so strong, sounds like you had a good day with lots of treats and think you have a great attitude and now can focus on enjoying your little family and definitely eat whatever you fancy  big hugs xxx

Sarah- good luck for tomo, fx that line is stronger xx

Beccaboo- fab news good luck for your scan so pleased for you. Xx

Hope- thinking of you and your testing tomo and lots of luck. Whatever the outcome we are here to support you xx

Lolly- wow fantastic news for you, how exciting. Really pleased things are going well for you xx


----------



## Rachdav

Hi Ladies,

For those that asked......I got a BFN 9dp5dt and a BFP 11dp5dt. 

Lilo - I'm so sorry.... hope you're getting looked after and have some time to recuperate. 

Who's next to test? I've lost track with everyone! 

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## lilo

Thanks Rachdav. Seems crazy to think you got your bfn on the day I was told to test. X


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Rachdav-fantastic news congratulations. When was your OTD? X


----------



## Rachdav

LizzieAttwood - Thanks! it was last sunday (20th). Some of the ladies were asking how many days post transfer I was as I had 2 negatives before my positive!


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Wow, great news in the end but must have been tough and a nice surprise. Are you waiting for a scan now? X


----------



## Joelene35

Hope and Sarah good luck for today, am routing for those bfp!

Rach ta for the info, gives me a little hope still. X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

We are officially a BFP, so so lucky and grateful. Will try to relax at least a little. 

Hope wishing you luck


----------



## lilo

Great news Sarah. So pleased for you. X


----------



## Beccaboo

Yay Sarah, that's brilliant. So so pleased! Xx


----------



## Hope11978

That's great news Sarah   try and relax and enjoy now  

I haven't bothered testing again as properly bleeding now.  OH and I are spending the day together not sure what we are doing yet. Hope you all have a good day.

Joelene and Lizzie are you both testing tomorrow?? Fx for you both xxx


----------



## Myxini

Great news Sarah, Lolly and Beccaboo!  Wishing everyone with BFPs a healthy non-eventful pregnancy and lovely babies! 

Hope - I'm sorry about the bleeding.  The clinic might still ask you to test mind you. 

Rachdav thanks for reminding me of that! Were those BFNs with First Response or a different test? 

Good luck Joelene and Lizzie. Nice to have OTD company. 

I've been assuming my BFN with FR at 10dp3dt is pretty conclusive. I've started having some old blood now too, so really not holding hope for tomorrow (and only bought a £3 Boots test). We enjoyed some time outdoors yesterday, and I bought some new clothes just to cheer myself up a bit. Very tired today, and just want this whole thing over now.


----------



## Hope11978

Mynixi - good luck also for your otd, fx crossed things will change and you will get a bfp


----------



## lilo

Sorry to hear that hope. We're you still taking the cyclogest? X


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Sarah-yay so pleased for you. How exciting. Have you got to wait for scan now? X

Hope- sorry about your bleeding. Hope you have a nice relaxing day today with OH. Thinking of you and sending hugs xx

Mixing and Joelene- keeping everything crossed for us for tomo. How are you high feeling?

Thank you Hope and Myxini 

Xx


----------



## Hope11978

Thanks Lizzie

Lilo - yes took the cyclogest until last night. How are you today? Xx


----------



## Joelene35

Morning ladies,

Yup d day tomorrow along with Lizzie and myxini.

Still feel bloated and sore with random cramps but after my neg test the doc made me take on Thursday I reckon there's more chance of cracking open the bottle of wine in my fridge than getting a positive result lol!! Though a tiny bit of me is hoping against hope it's changed.
Period was due yesterday so made it past then and also normally get a massive migraine each time letting me know it's not worked but it hasn't happened either! Have booked to go to my fav curry house tomorrow so that's something to look forward 2. Let's hope I am on the Diet Coke and not being carried out ****** lol.

This whole IVF process is so mentally and physically draining and I have so much respect for each and every one of u who have come through this stressful process. What's hardest is the jealous feeling of seeing everyone around fall Prego at the drop of a hat or the endless pics and captions of perfect families on **. Does my bloody head in. I am hoping that everyone gets their happy ending wether b 1st go or 10th go. For me and my hubby we will just pick ourselves up, ask for testing and investigations into why r embies won't stick and then try again.......still hoping for that little miracle in the morning though.xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

A quick good luck to joelene, Lizzie and mynixi for OTD tomorrow. Thinking of you and hope that result turns around for joelene and mynixi. Xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

So sorry Hope 

Good luck to you all testing tomorrow


----------



## Hope11978

Thanks Sarah, it's quite hard at mo to be positive but trying my best, keep reminding myself of all the good things I have in my life   hope you have a lovely Easter Sunday xx

Beccaboo & Lilo - HAve a nice evening  xx

Good luck girls for tomorrow, Joelene, Lizzie & Myxini we need some more BFP everything crossed for all of you xxx


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Evening lovely ladies,
Thank you all you lovely ladies. Not feeling overly confident for tomoas feel like Af is going to come and I would be due tomo so keeping everything crossed that's not the case. 

Hope must be a really tough time you are an amazingly strong lady and have been such a huge support to many of us on here. This journey is so hard but I really do hope and pray one day everyone's wish on here will become a reality. Thinking of you and sending lots of hugs xxxx


----------



## Joelene35

Well it's seems waiting and hoping was worth it!! I caved last night and have had 5 positive tests!!

The clinic ones r much darker. Did tesco own brand 1st and u had to squint to c but Deffo there and just done a 1st response and it's more there. None r darker than the control line which I am slightly worried about!

Will get a blood test done in Tuesday so more panic and waiting but for now I guess I am pregnant!!

Never thought in a million years it was gonna work after the ohss and pains I have been in. 

Enough about me.... Come on my test day buddies bring some more good news.x


----------



## Beccaboo

Brilliant news joelene.   So pleased you got a BFP. Xx


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Yay, what fantastic news Joelene. So stressful for you but you got there. Congratulations wishing you an uneventful 9 months 

AFM- BFN


----------



## Joelene35

Aww Lizzie really. 

Am so sorry. I hate now putting a positive up when I know exactly how u r feeling right now. I have been there twice before and it's just horrible. 

Will u try again? The best thing to do is to plan something to look forward 2 to take ur mind of it. Us ladies r stronger than we think. We come back fighting stronger and harder each time. Big hugs Hun.xoxoxo


----------



## lilo

So so sorry Lizzie. This is just so very hard isn't it. I hope you have lots of chocolate eggs to give you a shred of comfort today. 

Joelene - Thats fab news. Congrats. X


----------



## Hope11978

Joelene - congratulations on your BFP.  Hope all goes well for you. Enjoy this exciting time   x

Lizzie - so sorry it hasn't worked out for you. I know exactly how you are feeling right now.  Just try and have your loved ones with you the next couple of days.  Praying we will get our BFP in the not too distance future. This all is so very hard xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations Joelene, wonderful news  don't worry about the line vs the control line, a line is a line. So very happy for you. 

I'm so sorry Lizzie  take care of yourself, this is so hard I know.


----------



## Myxini

Great news Joelene - congratulations! 

And I'm really sorry Lizzy.   Same boat for me, BFN here. 
I just wish we won't have to wait seven months for the next FET this time...


----------



## sarahsuperdork

So sorry Myxini


----------



## lilo

Really sorry myinxi. 

Ladies I need some advice. So yesterday I started spotting which is heavier today but still not like proper period. No pain with it at all. 

I bought a double pregnancy pack and after my negative on otd day put the other one away. Wanted to stop progesterone this morning so thought I would do a double check before I did. It came up as a faint positive and it wasn't first morning urine. The thing is I am bleeding. No idea what this means or what to do. Any advice please. Typical that clinic is closed. X


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Joelene please don't feel bad at all. I am really pleased for you.

Myinxi- I am really sorry, hope we can retry again soon. I also have one frozen! Have you used frozen before?

Thank you everybody for your support, I gave to admit I did not realise how hard it would be to see on the test but I guess the time was not right for us and hopefully we will get an opportunity to try our frozen soon. Xxx


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Lilo- do you not have an emergency number to call? I hope this is a positive for you that would be amazing. I don't know if they could help you but I could give you the out of hours number for my clinic they may be able to help? X


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

LILO- bloody brilliant I would carry on with the progesterone until Tuesday and ring the clinic and ask them also buy another few tests to test with and see if that line gets darker! X


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Are you supposed to carry on with progesterone after a BFN?


----------



## lilo

Thanks ladies. The bleeding just confuses everything. X


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Lizzie- no u stop it normally Hun xx lilo- I know but nothing u can do will change what is gonna happen all u can do is wait the bleeding happens to lots of women so hope that eases ur mind a bit, how many days post transfer are u? Fingers crossed it stays Put if ur really concerned u can ring Epu in ur local hospital explain the situation they may scan u or do bloods but with Easter I expect it'll be a long wait xx


----------



## lilo

Thanks Welsh. I am 16dpo today. When I tested positive with my little girl it was 17dpo. Not sure if I would have got it earlier as just waited until test day. X


----------



## Hope11978

Myxini - so sorry to hear your news hope you cab move forward with your frosted soon x

Lilo - I'm not sure but really hope you have a BFP!! Keep taking cyclogest just in case xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

LILO- just carry on n pray it stays just like ur little girl xx


----------



## lilo

Yep what will be will be I guess. Will test again on Tuesday and call the clinic. Why is nothing ever straightforward? X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Oh lilo, fingers crossed this is a BFP for you!


----------



## lilo

Thanks Sarah but i have a feeling the bleeding is a bad sign. X


----------



## lilo

Hope you are ok Lizzie and myxini. Have been thinking of you both today. 

Afm - spotting has eased up a bit am still no pain. Spoke to on call nurse and she said to up my cyclogest to three a day. Also have to go for a blood test on Tuesday which will give a proper level. A bit nervous as I bled before and had a blighted ovum but this was a couple of weeks after a positive test. This is one crazy journey alright. X


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Lilo, really hoping this is positive for you xx


----------



## lilo

Thank you Lizzie. Trying not to get my hopes up as they've been dashed so many times before. X


----------



## Hope11978

Lilo - everything is crossed for you hope u get good news Tuesday   x


----------



## Sporty Spice

Hello, Can I just drop in as you are all ahead of me as I've only just started on the menopur. Is it normal to have bruising & redness around the injection site almost 24 hours afterwards? I feel fine in myself. Should I be holding the needle at a specific angle and if the same happens on the other side of my stomach, do people inject elsewhere - thigh, bum etc? Any answers, much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## lilo

Hi Sporty. I didn't have any reaction afterwards, just a tiny bit of stinging for a few seconds. I always found my thighs more comfortable than my stomach but think I may be in the minority there. 

Thank you so much Hope. How have you been today? 😘


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi Sporty, I definitely found stomach better than anywhere else. I alternated sides each night and doing the injection at a bit of an angle instead of straight in seemed to help. It was quite itchy for a few days because I was using an alcohol swab as per the instructions but the nurse laughed at me when I told her! It was irritating my skin so much and that's why I found it so sore for the first few days.


----------



## Sporty Spice

Thanks Lilo, I guess I may have a slight reaction, but feeling fine as I do, I will just try and alternate the sites of injection & make contact with my clinic come Tuesday. I was hoping iwhat I was experiencing was a regular occurrence but maybe not then. I've been googling but not had much joy than, if you have a reaction stop immediately, but thinking that's maybe more towards breathing problems, sickness & so on.

Sarah I also used an alcohol swab, maybe I will allow it 2 dry off first before injecting. Thank you


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Ah I think it's probably the alcohol causing you the problems - mine cleared up when I stopped. The nurse told me the wipes were for the buserelin bottle (because you use it daily and maybe dust might gather on the top?) not for my body! It's the alcohol irritating each of the previous days' injection site that makes it itch and sore. I'd just stop using it.


----------



## Sporty Spice

Wonderful thank you, I will try without the swab tonight & fingers crossed that settles everything. Much appreciated 4 the responses. Feeling a little more reassured.


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Hi sporty,
I had bruising and redness and sometimes itchy. I was told that injecting in stomach can hit capillaries it is fine and perfectly normal just don't inject in the same place more than once. It all disappeared fairly quickly once injections had finished. Xx


----------



## Hope11978

Sporty - I was also told the wipes are for the bottles not your skin.  I had a slight skin irritation when injecting on my stomach but not thigh.  Hope it settles down soon. Best of luck with your cycle x

Lilo - Hi yes I'm doing OK ish..! Have my moments when I need a cry then ok again. I assume by stopping the cyclogest and having my period that my hormones aren't helping either! Bet you x can't wait for Tuesday so you know what's going on? Fx hopefully it's because your little embies has made itself at home 

Sarah / Becca - hope you have had a nice relaxing easter Sunday x

Lizzie - how are you doing?


----------



## Joelene35

Mynixi so so sorry for ur bfn, hope u feel better soon. Xoxo

LILO what a bloody roller coaster for u! Dunno how ur keep sane. Keep as posted and fingers crossed for u tomorrow.

Lizzie how r u today? Did u have a drink yesterday?. If not hope u at least had loads of chocolate. 

Hello everyone else, hope ur all keeping well. Xx


----------



## lilo

I think it's important that you continue to do that Hope rather than bottling things up. I honestly don't think this is anything other than a chemical reaction. Almost can't be bothered to go all the way to clinic just to be told that.  Just can't understand why I would be bleeding if all was ok.
Ha ha Joelene - not sure I have ever been sane! 😂


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

LILO- there's lots of reasons u can bleed could be something called sub chronic heamatoma which I had it could be breakthrough bleeding normally happens during period time, I really hope it's nothing sinister and all will be ok for u xxx


----------



## lilo

Thanks Welsh. Will keep you all posted tomorrow. Hope storm Katie hasn't caused too much damage where you all are. Stay safe and eat eggs! X


----------



## Myxini

Fingers crossed for you for tomorrow Lilo!

I'm feeling pretty down, in a not-able-to-cry kind of way, not quite remembering what the point of life is <overdramatic>  but this will pass. We had plenty of chocolate and some wine yesterday, and today I'm starting the Couch to 10K challenge and paying attention to healthy eating again.


----------



## lilo

Bleeding quite heavily now. Going to cancel blood test.


----------



## Hope11978

Hi Lilo, oh no, where you still taking the cyclogest? My bleeding came through more when i stopped. Hope you are ok   x

Mynixi - I feel the same as you, what's the point, I feel I was put here to be a Mum. Then I think of all the good things I have in my life, have up's and low's each day but we will be stronger for it I'm sure.  FX we will have our wish come true one day soon and we will appreciate it even more.  That goes to all of us on here   x


----------



## lilo

Still taking cyclogest Hope. Just done another test to watch it come up negative before cancelling bloods but it didn't so looks like I will probably go. X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hugs ladies  lilo I'm praying you get a magical surprise from your bloods.


----------



## lilo

Thanks Sarah. Not holding out too much hope but in light of today's result I guess i need to go. X


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Lilo- this must be so stressful for you, I really hope this all turns out positive for you, keeping e dry thing crossed.

Hope & Myinxi- also feeling very similar but desperately trying to stay positive. It is so much harder than I ever imagined and I just don't want to believe it! How are you both.

Joelene- thank you for thinking of me, how are you? Had plenty of chocolate 😄

Hope- thank you for thinking of me xxxx


----------



## Hope11978

Lilo really hope you get good news tomorrow, keep us updated, thinking of you, sendin you lots of   x

Lizzie - I think the first few days are the worse after a failed cycle.  It really is such a hard thing to go through and we all need time to get our heads around it. I like to be organised and have plans and be doing something so find this part extremely difficult.  Once we have something in place I seem to settle down a bit x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm thinking of you all  I think planning my next round was what helped me the most after our failed cycles. I didn't really believe that our first FET had failed until I was scanned before my next cycle and could physically see there was nothing in there.


----------



## lilo

Morning all. Still continuing to bleed heavily now and only had a faint positive on this mornings test so pretty sure this is just chemical. Probably going to check out now but good luck to all you lovely ladies trying again. This is just the hardest road to travel but I have everything crossed that one day you will get there. Keep the faith. X


----------



## Hope11978

Lilo - so sorry, take good care of yourself, thanks for all your support   x


----------



## lilo

And you Hope. X


----------



## Lolisita

Hello girls! 

Sorry not been on here for a while. Massive congrats to everyone's BFP and sorry for BFN''s xxx

I am waiting for my period at the moment...Just want it to start already so I can begin my fet cycle. 
It is day 38 of my cycle which is the longest cycle ever, usually my cycle is 29-30 days, I guess fresh cycle really messed up everything...
My ovulation  came 1 week late this time tho, so it is day 16 after ovulation...Come AF


----------



## LizzieAttwood

LILO- thinking of you. Thank you so so much for your support on here. Take care of yourself and enjoy your little family xxx


----------



## mcstamp

Hello everyone,

I'm sorry I haven't been on here for ages. We had a manic week trying to make our house habitable before guests arrived on Friday. We just about managed it (like sweeping sawdust off the floor as they came through the door) and am just exhaling and taking stock. Phew.

It was good to see some more BFPs and I was glad that Beccaboo and Sarah continue to get darker lines too!
I guess the thread is coming to the end but will you be posting updates on it or elsewhere as I'd love to know how you all get on?

Sorry as ever for the BFNs. It does get easier, but this time the cloud sat on me for about 3 weeks before lifting as if by magic, which I can only presume was something to do with the hormones. Once I have some energy back, I think I will go ahead for my FET which could mean starting end of April/May. I'm feeling more positive now- in the sense that I feel able to commit to doing how ever many more FETs it take until we've used them up, so that one way or the other we can put all this to rest by the end of the year.

Thanks once again for everyone's support on here, You've all been amazing and I just want to wish you all the happiness that you deserve. 
I have a lovely memento of this cycle and the mad orange bunch of friends I have made as I have a garish orange turtle painted on the back of my dishwasher door! Makes me smile just knowing it is there x

And for anyone that needs them ...

[imghttp://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/banana.gif]
[http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/banana.gif]
[http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/banana.gif]

Anna


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Hope everyone had a good Easter weekend.

Congratulations to all those of you who had BFP over the last few days,  hope you have peaceful and healthy 9 months ahead.

Sorry to all of you who got BFN.  Take time for yourself to come to terms with it, drink lots of wine and eat lots of chocolate before deciding what step to take next.

Lollista - Lovely to hear from you.  Must be a nightmare waiting, especially when you are so late, hopefully it will arrive soon  .

Mcstamp -  Lovely to hear from you too.  Glad you are feeling more positive about things now.  I am also hoping to do another cycle end of April/May.

Afm - Am slowly coming to terms with whats happened, although it does make me more nervous that as 2 cycles have failed, whats to say that future ones won't as well.  I am due my AF at the end of this week and then hopefully have the tests that the Consultant is suggesting.  Hubby and I have booked to go to Fueterventura for a week on 16 April so am hoping that will be relax us just before starting another cycle.

Love to you all. xx


----------



## Nellie321

Sarah I'm so happy for you! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months x

Hope hunni I am so sorry. Thinking of you x

Joelene congrats to you too x

Lizzie And Myxini I am so sorry x

Lilo I am so sorry you had to go thru that. Our bodies can be so cruel to us sometimes. Sending you hugs x

Lolisita I hope AF hurries up so you can start your FET x

Mcstamp your message brought a tear to my eye as it seems like this thread is coming to an end and I've spent every day or every other day on here for the last 2 months! I don't feel ready to say goodbye and would also love to know how everyone is doing! I'm glad you feel able to think about your FET and wish you all the luck in the world x

Nat hunni good luck with your tests and I hope you have a fab holiday. Fx it's 3rd time lucky for both of us x

AFM after 2 weeks of pains in my ovaries and 8 days of spotting AF arrived full force in the night so I'm CD1. Glad things seem to be getting back on track but emotionally I'm not there yet. I have a stone to lose and planning a week in the sun so am gonna focus on that. No frosties so looking at a fresh cycle May/June time. 

In case this is the end, thank you for all your love, hugs and support on this crazy journey. I'll be back, stronger than ever, with more garish orange in my wardrobe and hope in my heart x

Love and light.....


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi ladies, I hope you are all well. 
I haven't been on most of the weekend, not been feeling too well but hey ho. 

Sorry to Lizzie and mynixi, I read your post was was so sad to hear of you Bfn's it is just so sad after all you go through and it hangs on that one test. I hope you can feel better in time and plan those next steps right for you. Xx

Lilo, like I aid sorry you have had to go through more crazy days of not knowing. Big hugs and hope the blood test brings good news or at least some closure however hard that is.  big hugs. 

Hi lolista, hurry up AF hey! I think mine went a fair few days over after my other cycles, just bodies getting back to normal I guess, those drugs have a big effect on our bodies and it's just getting us back on track. 

Nellie, going through another fresh cycle is a big deal emotionally and physically so take that time and you will know when you are ready. May/June sounds perfect. Lovely if you book your sunny break too, sure after that you will feel ready xx

Hi mcstamp, your post also brought a tear to my eye, although I am emotional hormonal and cry and the littlest of things lately. Love you have an orange turtle painted on your inside dishwasher door, how fab is that! Me and Sarah still belong to a buddies board from May and it's still going strong with posts every day. It's moved to a long established buddies board and is updated with those that have had their babies now as well as those starting on their new cycles. I would love it if this board stayed active as would love to hear updates on all you ladies next cycles too.  xx

Hi Nat, hope the tests go well and you will be ready to go. It is nerve racking starting another cycle but think 3rd time lucky lovely. Exciting you booked your hols too, make the most of it before back to the crazy journey of cycling! Xx

Hi hope, you will get there, it's hard after a failed cycle and just need to give yourself time. Big hugs. 

Rachdav, how are things with you? Still all ok. 

Joelene, are you ok, hope things are still looking positive after your BFP. Xx

Thinking of you all and hello to those of you I missed. I booked my scan today, 13th April so in two weeks tomorrow. Il be exactly 8 weeks by then and cant believe how quickly it's flown. Nervous and excited at the same time. Xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Just a quick update guys hope everyone is doing well! Had my scan all looking great it's twins!!!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Twins! Congratulations welsh


----------



## Hope11978

Oh wow congratulations Welsh, hope you have a healthy pregnancy


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Natparnell- good luck for your tests.

Nellie- glad AF has arrived for you and you go can move foreword in May/June. Also have a lovely hol to get you nice and relaxed and ready for your next cycle.

Beccaboo- glad you have your scan booked, good luck for 13th how are you feeling? 

Welshfrench- what absolutely fantastic news, so happy for you. Congratulations wishing you a happy healthy 9 months 
Xxx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Thanks guys xxx


----------



## Nellie321

Omg Welsh huge congrats!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy   x


----------



## NatParnell

Wow, congratulations Welsh, so happy for you.  Twins is amazing. x


----------



## sara2016

Congratulations Welsh thats amazing. Hope everyone else is ok. Hopefully will be starting FET in May so look forward to seeing some of you there xx


----------



## Nellie321

Good luck for your FET in May Sara. I'm hoping to start a fresh round in May so hopefully see you on the May/June board! x


----------



## mcstamp

My word. welsh French that is amazing news.  It gives me hope that its worth keeping going!  

Nellie and Sara I hope I'll be joining you on the May/June board. I never quite know with my hospital whether I'll be accepted on my first request but FX.


----------



## Nellie321

Fx we'll see you on there mcstamp. It'd be lovely to cycle with you again   x 

Not sure if anyone else still checks this thread but if so, I hope you are all doing ok   x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hugs to all you ladies starting again soon, May is only 3 weeks away


----------



## Beccaboo

Hey ladies,

I do check on this board for any updates. I too wish you all well to cycling again in May and have everything crossed this is your time. I might pop on to the May buddy board for a read up if that is where you are posting but please post on here to let us know how you are getting on.  

In my news I have my 8 week scan on Wednesday, pretty nervous about it. Will post to let you all know how it goes. 

xx


----------



## Nellie321

Hi Sarah thank you hunni, hope you and Pierre are doing ok x

Becaboo I cant believe you're 8 weeks already! Fx for your scan on Wednesday hunni, will be thinking of you and hope it all goes ok x

AFM my skin was terrible during my last tx and has not got any better and I've been feeling tired and got another bladder infection   which put me at hospital over the weekend for emergency meds. I've been to my GP and they are going to run a load of blood tests to see if all is ok and we're hoping to go on hols in May before we start again.

Love and light x


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

I too look at this board.

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Hope you are feeling better Nellie now and manage to book a holiday.

Good luck Beccaboo for tomorrow, can't wait to hear how you get on.

AFM - I had lots of blood tests done last week, NK cells etc and have the big test and scratch to look forward to on Friday.  Will know more then where we are at but hopefully on track for May.  Going to Fueterventua on Sunday for some much needed relaxation and sun.

Love to you all. xx


----------



## Rachdav

Hi ladies!!!! 

Congrats to all the BFP's on here...... There's been quite a few on here which is great!! 
Sorry also to the BfN's.......hope you're all keeping well. 

Sorry I haven't been on here for a while....l think I've been avoiding it in case I jinx things.....doesn't make sense I know but I still can't quite believe I got BFP. 
I had my 6 week scan yesterday and there was a good heart beat so all good....although I'm still in denial!! 

Wow...... Just seen welshfrench is having twins..... Congratulations, that's absolutely AMAZING news! You must be overjoyed! 

Hope everyone is ok 
X


----------



## sara2016

Hi Girls glad everyone is ok. Had my check up today and everything is fine and ready to start at beginning of May for FET. I wondered if any of you could help we have 4 embies and they have asked me to decide whether to transfer 1 or 2 this time. Before it was just 1 because of my age etc but because I have had 2 failed FET's they said I could do this 2 this time. What would you guys do as I dont want to lose 2 embies in one go but then on the other hand it might have a better chance of working xx


----------



## crystaldaisy

Hi Sara,
As long as you're happy with the possibility of twins/triplets etc you could go with 2. I really wanted them to put back 2 with my round but they wouldn't as I'm 36.


----------



## sara2016

Hi Crystal yeah they have only said one before because Im young etc which was fine I dont mind but now they have given me a decision there are pros and cons for both which makes it harder x


----------



## crystaldaisy

I suppose I don't really think of the cons, I'm probably too optimistic. The way I look at it I'm fit and healthy and would absolutely love twins. I was reading a poll on the ICSI board recently and so many people had 2 put back and only had one baby. There weren't that many twins at all. So if those people had only 1 put back the cycle might have failed. Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all, I wrote a post and lost it!

I had my scan today and they saw two babies and two lovely heartbeats. I am in shock that I am carrying twins. I had two put back so it has to be expected but I still didn't quite believe it would happen. Very happy though. 

Nellie, I know 8 weeks, how time flys hey. Although at the same time its kinda dragged between getting that BFP and the scan, its been worse than the 2ww! So sorry to hear you have another bladder infection, I really think you have had your dose now! Hope it clears soon. Good luck for May, have everything crossed for you. xx

Nat, good luck for the scratch. have you had it before? its over so quick. I hope it brings you success on your next cycle. I feel like it helped me on this go. Lucky you on holiday soon, enjoy some sun and relaxation and you will come back ready to go again, I know it.  

Rachdav, Yay for a good 6 week scan. it lovely to see isn't it. Glad things have been progressing well for you. xx

Sara, the 1 vs 2 is a hard choice I think. I obviously had two put back but it wasn't a choice I went into without giving lots of thought. I read up lots, not sure if that's a good thing but I wanted to be aware of the risks of twins. This was our last attempt which contributed to us deciding on two as I really wanted this to work. Seems odd to say it now I have two babies on board but I still question my decision. saying that though I am pleased it has worked, its just a lot to take in! Like Crystal says, If I had one put back would I be pregnant right now! who knows.  I hope you come to a decision that's right for you. xx

Hi crystaldaisy, I hope you are well.  xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Hope you are all well.

Rachdav - So glad your scan went well, that's really good news.

Beccaboo -  Wow, congratulations, that's amazing that you are carrying twins, must explain all the symptoms.  You must be so excited and relieved.  Its my first time having the scratch, I'm really not looking forward to it.  Does it hurt?

Nellie -hope you are feeling a little better.

Love to everyone else. xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Nat, thank you. It makes the feeling rubbish worth it! Might just take a few days to sink in. Still its very early days still so fx all is ok for the next wait for scan at 12 weeks. xx 
To be honest I didn't find the scratch very pleasant, but saying that, if I had to have it done again I would. And it is literally just 10 secs, very quick and its done. The clinic recommended to me taking a paracetamol before the procedure, not sure if its helps or not but worth doing. Just be thinking of that nice sunny beach you will be laying on while you are having it done! Will be thinking of you. xx


----------



## crystaldaisy

*Beccaboo* OMG, congratulations on twins! That's amazing, I'd love twins. SO fantastic! 

*NatParnell* I had the scratch and as Beccaboo said it's not plesant, but over in seconds. I just felt a bit crampy as it was being done but I wouldn't say it was particularly painful. I hadn't taken painkillers either as I wasn't told to but the nurse said I should have! It'll be fine.


----------



## sara2016

Beccaboo OMG thats amazing I dont mind the though of having twins it was more quads lol some people say theres more of a risk of miscarrying with two. Im finding the unknown difficult as no one can give you a straight answer its the just see what happens bit. Keep us updated and hope everyone else is doing ok too xx


----------



## NatParnell

Thank you all for your advice.  I have actually been given Diclofenac that I have to take 2 hours before the procedure so hopefully that will help.  Will let you know how it goes. xx


----------



## mcstamp

Beccaboo- So excited to read your news and hope that all continues to go really well for you - I'd forgotten you'd gone for 2 back so was vey surprised! Good luck staying sane with the next 4 week wait!!!  

Pleased that Rachdav and Sarahsuperdork are still doing well  too x

Natparnell- hope that the tests help to give you some answers x 

Nellie- Hope you get better soon- I read the fertility drugs can lower your immune system and it certainly seems to have affected mine!  Don't hurry back to it if you are poorly.  You don't want another poorly cycle like last time. I've been in 2 minds about whether to ring and request this month as I'm still not 100%, but am hoping that by the time I start the meds I will be better.

Sara 2016- I've always had 2 put back as I meet my clinics protocol for that, however for the FET they have told me I can only have 1 put back.  This is because they were blastocyst embryos and the chances of multiple pregnancy is higher on the first FET apparently (I think this may just be a statistical thing - those who it will work for, will work on first go).  I was quite gald to have the decision taken out of my hands!


----------



## sara2016

HI mcstamp - yeah the other times Ive only been allowed one which was fine but now Im given the choice its such a hard decision as all mine are blastocysts and I dont want to end up with quads lol Im finding it really tough to make the decision as if I have one put back and it doesnt work I know I will regret not doing two xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Nat, I hope the scratch yesterday was okay for you and all went well. Enjoy every part of that holiday tomorrow. Xx

Mcstamp, thank you. I think the shock of twins has suck in....kind of! I hope it's your turn with your FET to get that BFP, got everything crossed for you. Xx

Sara, I think the chances of one of those embryos splitting to get triplets and even quads is pretty rare but as you say the thoughts go through your mind even so! Xx

Hello everyone else, hope you have good weekend. Xx


----------



## sara2016

Thanks girls I have decided to have two put back unless they come back and say no as it will give us the best chance and what will be will be. Hope you are all ok and have a good weekend xx


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Hi ladies,
Sounds like you are all getting on well.
Beccaboo- what amazing news that is so fantastic. So pleased for you 

Sara- good luck with your two keep my fx for you

Rachdav- glad things are going well

Natparnell- have a lovely holiday

I have had a consent signing app come through for June so a long wait yet!!


----------



## Nellie321

Nat I hope your scratch went ok and you are having a lovely time in Fuerteventura x

Rachdav I'm glad your scan went well hunni x

Beccaboo holey moley another set of twins!!!! I am super excited for you. How do you feel? Has it sunk in yet? I hope the next 4 weeks go nice and quick for you x

Sara I’m glad you’ve reached a decision, the 1 vs 2 is always a tricky one to make but I think you’ve made the right decision. I wish you all the luck that one of those little frosties sticks x

Mcstamp I’ve been feeling the same. Such a tough decision to make about when to try again, especially if you’ve been unwell and double especially if you are self funded (for the second time  )! I could have started next week with my second April period (!) but am waiting until my May period when hopefully I’ll have fully recovered. My immune system defo took a battering this time! I am sure you will make the right decision for you when the time comes x

Lizzie June will be here before you know it…..I can’t believe where this year has gone, it seems like only yesterday I was preparing for my last cycle and here I am again preparing for my third!!

Hi to everyone else who still checks on this thread, I hope whatever stage you are at that you are all doing ok. 

AFM I had my bloods this week so just waiting on results. Bladder infection has cleared up and still hoping to get away in May. 

Love and light lovely ladies x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Nellie, thank you. It has sunk in now I think and funnily I now cant imagine not having twins! Just waiting for 12 week scan to come through now. 
I'm glad your bladder infection has cleared, that's good. I think delaying it another month is a good idea, especially if you are self funding. You want to make sure you feel better and fully recovered to give it the best shot. Hope the blood results are ok. xx

Lizzie, is it filling in all those long forms again? June will be here before you know it, I know it never feels like it at the time but when you think back to how quickly this year has gone already, you will soon be on that rollercoaster again! hehe. Wishing you lots of luck. xx

Sara, Again on the two transferred back, I was reading FF the other day someone had asked how likely you would be to end up with two after having two transferred and the majority of responses were from ladies that had two transferred but only one stuck. So not sure it is that common, but then obviously it can happen. Glad you made a decision anyway.  xx

Lolista, Do you still read this board. If so I hope you are well and ready to start again or have you started your next cycle again. be lovely to know how you are getting on.

Rachdav, hows things? There is a board on FF for babies due Nov/Dec if you ever fancied popping on that.  xx

Mcstamp, did you decide on starting your FET this month or next? xx

Nat - Hope you are enjoying your hols  xx


----------



## mcstamp

Hi Girls, 

Well I decided and am due to start the meds for FET next Wednesday- Ahhh! I can't believe it is here so quickly, but I am feeling well and hopeful that the FET process will be less exhausting than fresh.
Nellie I am glad to hear you are on the mend and looking forwards to starting again end of May- we'll probably be having transfer the same time again   
Hope your scratch went 'well' Nat -  Yuk glad that I'm not doing that again!
Sarah- its always good to have the decision made, I hope it all goes well x 
Lizzie- I hope you can enjoy the IVF free time between now and June- I often feel like I can relax more when  I have an appointment booked and know I don't have to worry about what happens next. 
Beccaboo- I am excited for your next scan!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Mcstamp, yay, so glad you are starting again soon. I found my FET last year so much less intrusive and felt like a breeze compared to a fresh in terms of treatment, just taking out that EC bit made a big difference. What medication will you be on? I was on DR and the progonova tablets - both caused me no probs in terms of symptoms. Please keep us updated.  

xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Hope you are all doing well.

Nellie - glad you are feeling a little better, a holiday in May will do you the world of good.

Becaboo - Hope things are going well with you and you are feeling ok with those 2 little ones on board  

Lollista - Hope you are ok?  Did you start your FET cycle?

AFM - the scratch went ok, not exactly pleasant as those of you that have had it will know but it was ok and if it gives good results then all the better.  Everything was fine, couldn't see anything untoward, blood tests fine too.  He has decided to put me on steroids and aspirin next time though too, does anyone else have experience or know anything about this?  Had a really lovely, relaxing holiday, so nice to do nothing for a week and think we both feel refreshed and ready to start again.  AF is due at the weekend so could be anytime after that really.  Am eating brazil nuts and I remember something about pinapples and pinnapple juice is that right, can anyone recommend any particular types or brands? xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hiya all  wishing everyone cycling again soon lots of luck.

Nat - Glad you had a lovely holiday. No experience of steroids etc but hope they do the trick for you. Won't be long now. 

mcstamp - Next week will be here before you know it. Hope it's a less stressful and more straightforward process than a fresh. Less appointments and scans are definitely a bonus of a FET. 

Nellie - Hope you have a lovely May holiday. 

Lizzie - It's May next week so June will be just around the corner. 

sara - Good luck with your FET too. I'd have gone with two transferred in your situation. 

Hi to anyone else still reading. Currently overdosing on Haribo!


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning lovely ladies still reading this board.

Hi Sarah, yummy haribo  xx Hope you are doing brilliantly.

Hi nat, all good here thank you, Glad the scratch went well and hope it does the trick this time round. I always said that I rather of had it done than regret not having it done. Im afraid I don't know about steroids or asprin but have heard other ladies taking them. Glad the holiday was lovely and made you ready to go again. exciting. 
Yes brazils are good, and all the protein! I'm not sure on pineapple, I stayed away, I think its ok in the lead up to treatment but apparently its a no no after ET. 

Hi Nellie, have you planned a little holiday/getaway yet? Any ideas on where you want to go?

Hi mcstamp, when are you getting all your meds, should that be this week. 

Hello everyone else reading. Will be thinking of you all cycling and hoping for lots and lots of luck for you all.
xx


----------



## Lucy101

Hi lovely ladies,

Just popped on to see how you are all doing, it's so great to see your treatments are all starting again I want to wish you all the very best of luck! 

I will have nose every now and again to see how you are doing, you will all be in my thoughts over the next few weeks.

Love to you all

XxxxxxX


----------



## mo89

Oh my goodness!! sorry I have been gone for a while. Been over in the May cycle chat. 

Beccaboo cannot believe you are having twins. Huge congratulations!! so happy for you. 

Congrats to you too Welsh. Super news. 

Im just about to start buserelin injections again tomorrow  then stimulations next Thursday. But think il be stimulating for a while. Last time was 17 days. 

Was nice to have a wee browse through and see how well a lot of you are doing.


----------



## NatParnell

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all doing ok. Pleased that some of you are starting again.

I have been really upset this morning, got my AF and so went for my scan this morning, he can only see 3 follicles so thinks we should wait until next month.  Does anyone have any experience with this, can it change that much from cycle to cycle (we had 9 last time) or could it be that I am close to the menopause? x


----------



## Beccaboo

Nat, You are on short protocol aren't you? Has the clinic suggested LP at all? I don't know much about follicle numbers at AF as I have always done LP. It would be a shame to delay it a month. Do you need to go for another scan to find out? I know what its like with having small follicle numbers and it is a worry but hope your numbers increase back to what you had previously. xx

Hi Mo, lovely to hear from you. Yes, I know, twins, I just never thought! We joked about it but never actually thought the nurse would actually be telling me twins! Glad you are also starting again, hope that first injection tonight goes well. Hopefully you wont need to stimm for as long this time round. Good luck for this cycle, would love to hear some good news. xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi Becaboo, thanks for replying. Yes, I am on the short protocol. I was on the long protocol on the first round and it didn't work that well. The consultant is ringing me tonight with the results of the bloods but thinks we should wait and see what the numbers are next time. I don't know really, I guess we are just being guided by him but I am so woodies because of my age. X


----------



## mcstamp

Hi Nat, that's a real shame especially when you are all psyched up and ready to go.  Did the blood tests tell you any more info?
Its a pain to wait but they obviously think  that you have a good chance of having more follicles so FX for next month. 

Mo89- pleased to hear from you and wishing you all the luck with this cycle.  I hope you do not have to stim too long x 

Lucy- its lovely to see you and your little one are doing well- keep the updates coming!

Beccaboo- When is your next scan due- are you showing at all yet? 

Sarahsuperdork-  Hows your haribo addiction coming along- Naughty Pierre.

I received my meds, so now I can see what I'm taking- it doesn't look as much as for fresh    I've got the bursurelin (first time I've had this) and then the prognova tablets , so I'm hoping I can do it all symptom free.  We have our TEACH appointment on Wednesday to show us what to do and as far as I know I start the meds that day. Still can't believe I'm doing it again- I feel a bit detached from it all but I'm sure it will all feel real soon!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Nat, What was the outcome of the bloods? did you go with the consultants suggestion to delay until next month? I appreciate its so disappointing when you think you are ready to go again and then more waiting, but try and think that you want to be in with the best possible chance and if that means more follicles next month then it could well work out better for you.  

Hi Mcstamp, when I think of you I always thing of that orange turtle you secretly painted in your kitchen! Yay that you have all your meds ready to go again and hopefully Wednesday is the day. I was on the same meds when I did my FET last year and I had no symptoms. It was all relatively straightforward and easy. You are only having the one transferred this time aren't you?
My 12 week scan is actually when I'm 13 weeks but its on the 19th May, cant come soon enough. xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Mcstamp - have you started now?  Really hope this try is your time.

Beccaboo - Thanks.  How are you feeling now?  Are you showing yet?  The bloods were actually quite good, the hormone level was better than last time which he thinks might mean that the quality could be better.  We still decided to wait until next month though.  I am now pleased that we did otherwise we would always have wondered if we should have waited.  Does anyone know how long the scratch works for as had this done on 15 April?

xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Nat, that's good news that the bloods were all good, and if hormone levels are better than last time too then hopefully it will look even better for you when you start again next month. It will soon be here. I am sure I read that the scratch should be all good for 3 months after having it. I'm feeling much better now than I was thanks, really did feel quite rubbish but all for a good cause so cant complain. I'm not really showing although I do feel rather bumpy today, not sure if that's bump or bloat! xx


----------



## mcstamp

Hi Nat, glad you are feeling happier about it all now.  It sounds like its been a good decision to wait (cos we all love waiting!)

Beccaboo I'm glad you are not feeling so bad anymore - not surprising when there's 2 of them!  Not long to go now till the scan    I found the black bean brownie recipe the other day in a book- it made me think of you - I'm still not sure if I'm fancying it though! 

I started last Wednesday and so far so good-I've even been giving myself the  injections- which is a first, but these needles are def smaller than the ones for the short protocol!  My secret orange turtle also makes me giggle- but now I have my Mr Fox dressing gown too and I found my orange nail polish, so I've got all the bases covered


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Mcstamp, Im glad you got started last week, so its been a week of injections so far today! Good work on doing the injections yourself too, I've never been that brave! How have you felt on the injections so far, no medication symptoms or anything? 
Love you have a Mr Fox dressing gown, how fab is that. I have still got my orange nail polish on, refuse to change up the colour on my toes so its staying on the whole way through. I shall think lots of orange thoughts for your cycle too. xx


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Still watching this post. Finally got my app through for June for consent signing so hopefully won't be too much longer. No idea what to expect with frozen though.
Hope you are all doing well. Think I might invest in orange nail polish, remember reading all this before!
Beccaboo how u feeling?
Mcstamop- great that you are injecting, I found I got used to it after a few! Are I feeling ok?


----------



## sara2016

Hi Girls hope your all ok. Ive started the injections for the FET now so now counting down the days looks like it will be around the 13th June unless the process changes with having two put back. Have any of you had two put back and does the medication change? Before I was on buserilin then progynova tablets and crinone gel. So glad all you mummies to be are doing well its lovely to still have a catch up with everyone xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Lizzie, Not long until you start again, June will be here before you know it. Frozen is a lot more less stressful I found that fresh so hope its the same for you too. Yes definitely start the orange nail polish early, plus its summer now so its the perfect summery colour! xx

Hi Sara, lovely to hear from you. There is so many of you doing FET's this time round. Got everything crossed for you. The process shouldn't change for having two put back. is that the plan for this go? I was on the same set of meds for my FET last year, I didn't have two to put back but the process would have been the same. How are you feeling on the injections so far? xx

Mcstamp, How are you on the injections? Still ticking along nicely, no problems? When is your expected transfer date?

Nellie, How are you? Have you got a date to start yet? Did you say you were going on holiday before starting again?

Hi Nat, Hope all ok with you. Hows things going, all you on track to giving it another go this month or is it June? 

Hi CrystalDaisy, How are you, have I remembered correctly that you went through another cycle? If so how did it go? xx

Hi Mo, How is stimms going. When is EC for you. Fx crossed all ok for you. let us know how it goes if you get a chance, would love to hear. xx

AFM, all good I think, I have my 12 week scan on Thursday but I will actually be 13 weeks by then. I reapplied my orange nail varnish yesterday for luck and orangeness for us all. xx


----------



## crystaldaisy

Hi Beccaboo,

I've just had the one cycle and I'm 8w3d today.  I'm getting a private scan on Saturday and am waiting patiently for my NHS 12 week scan to come through!  I'm so nervous all the time I wish I could scan every day.  How are you doing? xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Crystaldaisy, that is brilliant news and wow 8+3 already.  
Good work on getting a private scan, I would have done as the wait from my clinic one at 8 weeks until now just sends me into panic mode wondering whether everything is still ok. DH just kept saying lets just wait for the NHS one! You could come onto the due date board for the Nov/Dec, as I presume you would be due December time?
Just lovely news though, so pleased for you. xx


----------



## crystaldaisy

Beccaboo said:


> Hi Crystaldaisy, that is brilliant news and wow 8+3 already.
> Good work on getting a private scan, I would have done as the wait from my clinic one at 8 weeks until now just sends me into panic mode wondering whether everything is still ok. DH just kept saying lets just wait for the NHS one! You could come onto the due date board for the Nov/Dec, as I presume you would be due December time?
> Just lovely news though, so pleased for you. xx


Yea, I might come over soon, still a bit scared to believe I'll actually be having a baby! Thankfully by hubby is as stressy as me and hasn't the patience to wait for the NHS scans. I bought a fatal Doppler off Amazon and it just arrived today so hopefully if I can hear a heartbeat soon it'll put my mind at rest. x


----------



## Beccaboo

Crystaldaisy, I too cant quite believe it and I'm nearly 13 weeks. I was saying to my DH yesterday, I don't think I will believe it until my babies are actually here and I am holding them! It still feels like a dream and I worry every day whether things are going to be okay.  
Good work on the Doppler.  I did read that sometimes the dopplers don't always pick up reading the baby's heartbeat straight away or sometimes it is hard to find so don't stress too much if that is the case.


----------



## mcstamp

Hello everyone,  I struggled to find the board!  Are we in the right place? 

Beccaboo- Just want to send you best wishes for Thursday.  I will be thinking of you x 

Crystaldaisy-  I know I'd be very stressy - hope the Doppler puts your mind at rest !

Hi Lizzie- It is good you have a start date.  So far I am finding this much easier- the lack of appointments makes it good for me and the fact that you have a bit more control/forewarning over when they are going to be  just helps manage work and life as well.  I feel alright but I am getting very tired especially in the morning (but maybe I just need a holiday!)

Hi Sara-  How are you dong on the meds? As Becca said its all just the same for 2 transferred.  I'm only getting 1 this time and I haven't been given a date for transfer yet but I think it may be a bit before yours eek!

Mo- I hope this cycle is working out for you x

Sarahsuperdork- how are you? Must be due a 12 week scan soon too?  Hope everything is well x 

Hope everyone else is well x x x


----------



## Beccaboo

Mcstamp, we have moved into long established buddies section! I bookmarked the link so I usually always have it in my bookmarks so didn't notice we had moved! I'm glad you are feeling this cycle is a lot easier, you'll soon be at transfer stage! Eeek xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All, 

I've only just found this board again......I thought it had disappeared!

Hope everyone is ok.

Beccaboo - Bet you are really excited about tomorrow and nervous at the same time.  Sure everything will be fine and can't wait to hear how you get one.  When you get to the 6 month scan, do you want to know what sex they are?  How are you feeling now?

Crystaldaisy - Congratulations, I can imagine that this period would be really nerve wracking.

mcstamp - Glad everything is going well with you cycle, keeping everything crossed for you.

Nellie - How are you doing?  Did you go on holiday?  Are you starting again I June?

AFM - My AF is due on 28 May so hopefully it will be all systems go then. xx


----------



## Lucy101

Just wanted to pop by and give you lovely ladies some support I hope everything is going ok for you all.

Mcstamp glad to hear the injections were easier I too went from the nasty intramuscular to the subcutaneous smaller ones and was able to bite the bullet and do them myself. 

Glad to hear the orange theme is still a fixture. I still have quite a lot of orange in my life  . Oh mother still has her orange ribbon tied to her hand bag I noticed yesterday and the wallpaper I bought a few years ago for the nursery has the orange foxes on it!!

Nat, lolisita, mcstamp, Nellie ,mo I often wonder where you are in your cycle and hope it's all going well.

I'm 15 weeks now, where does this time go. Looking forward to hearing good news from you all very soon.

XxxxX


----------



## Nellie321

Hi lovelies! It's been so long I couldn't find you and panicked!! 

Mcstamp glad to hear you are getting on OK with your meds for your FET. I have everything crossed for you that this works hun x 

Nat I'm glad your bloods all came back ok. No experience of steroids or aspirin so afraid I can't help there. Glad your enjoyed your hols. Sounds like it was just what you needed. I'm so sorry your scan didn't go well but it sounds like you've made the right decision to delay a month. Fx next month your numbers are better. Just read your AF is due next weekend so not long to wait! Keep us posted x 

Sarah I hope you and Pierre are both well x

Beccaboo how are you and your two beans doing? I love that you're keeping your toes orange for the whole pregnancy! x

Lizzie that's great that you have your date through, it'll be here before you know it x

Lucy wow I can't believe you're 15 weeks already! How are you feeling? x

I hope all the other mamas to be are getting on OK. Also wishing huge luck to everyone cycling again. 

Thank you to everyone asking about me, you are all so flipping lovely! Sadly didn't get away on hols as my cat got sick and he needed emergency surgery so holiday money went on saving him and I had a week off to nurse him back to health!! My blood results showed I am deficient in vitamin D. So annoyed this wasn't tested for before spending over £5k on treatment and putting myself thru hell as I read it can halve success of IVF. I'll always wonder if that's why our last cycle failed. Anyhoo, my consultant wouldn't let me cycle again until it was fixed so I've been taking 20,000 International units of supplements a day to get my levels back up. AF arrived yesterday so I'm calling the clinic tomorrow and should be given appt for scan, drugs and teach either tomorrow or Tuesday! Doing SP this time and I'm sooooo happy no DR for once as that stuff hates me! 

Love and light ladies x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hey lovely ladies. 
How's everyone?

Nellie, aww your poor little cat  how is he now? Getting better I hope. 
Hope the supplements work to get your vit d levels up, perhaps have a little time outside in the sunshine daily too - that helps too doesn't it?!? 
Yay for AF arriving, I hope you get all those appointments booked in and get going soon. How lovely to do sp this time and not to worry about that long DR part of it. Wishing you lots of luck and orange. Xx

Lucy, I love you still big on the orange too! How lovely that your mil has an orange ribbon tied on her bag.  how fab you have orange foxes on your wallpaper.

Nat, hurry up AF for you then, that's Friday so roll on end of the week.  Hope the dancing banana gets things moving! Plus fx your numbers are getting better so it all works out as planned this time round. Xx

Mcstamp. How's the FET going? When is your scan date to check lining? Have you started on the progynova yet? Hope it feels like it's going quickly and you are feeling ok. Xx

Crystaldaisy, lovely to see you on the due date board, it's lovely too see more successes. Xx

Hi Lizzie, gave you purchased any orange nail polish yet? We are nearly into June, do you know roughly when you will be starting in June. Xx

Hi Sara, how's the FET and meds going for you too? All good I hope and to ticking along nicely. Xx

Mo, hows things with you?

Hello anyone else that's reading along/can find the page!

Afm, I had my scan last Thursday. Twinnies are doing well, measuring to date, well a few days ahead so I'm 14 weeks now. Loved seeing the scan and reassured me all ok. Next steps are an app with the midwife at 17 weeks and then another scan at 20 weeks. The hospital Then scan me every 4 weeks to check all ok which I don't mind! Least I get to see them and get monitored well. I am not finding out the gender, I just want a surprise, I've felt the whole process of IVF is so planned out to the date I need a surprise, plus if ok I think I'm going for a normal birth which means I need a surprise incentive to push out twin 2! Haha! Xx

as always, good luck to you all whatever stages you are at. Enjoy you week everyone! Xx


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Hello all,
Beccaboo- lovely news on your scan and regular monitoring sounds fab as will be reassuring for you. So exciting for you  I havea consent signing app Jun 2nd so should find out more then but am more than ready!! Not got my orange polish yet need to do this! 
Nellie- sorry to hear about your cat hope she is better soon. Oh gosh how frustrating for u! Great AF is here so u can start fingers crossed for you thus time.
Mcstamp- sounds like it is much more straightforward with FET I cannot wait to get started again. Glad yours is going well. I remember in fresh cycle I found mornings difficult! 
Hope all you others Mums to be are doing well x


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Nice to hear from you all again.

Nellie - Sorry about your cat, hope you are doing ok though.  Did you have your scan? Are you starting again now, if so, we will hopefully be at the same stage.  Did the consultant say how long it takes to get your Vitamin D levels up again?  We are meant to have a heat wave next week so maybe try and get out in the sun a little  .

Mcstamp - How are you doing?

Lucy - Wow, 15 weeks, you must be so excited, how are you feeling?

Beccaboo - Glad things are going well and not long to wait until your next scan.  Are you showing yet?  Have you told people at work yet? 

Love to all. xx


----------



## Nellie321

Beccaboo that's fab that you will get so many scans to help reassure you. I love that you are not finding out the gender. It will be a lovely surprise! x 

Lizzie not long till your consent signing now. Hopefully the time goes by nice and quick so you can get going again. And defo get your orange nail polish on! x 

Nat here's another   To help bring on AF! Would be lovely if we're cycling again together x

AFM I had my scan yesterday. Lining nice and thin at 2mm. She couldn't see my left ovary but my right showed 5 antral follicles so I started meds last night. Bit worried as my right has never produced an egg on either of my previous rounds, despite having mature follicles so I hope there's some on the left!  Consultant has given me a really high dose of vit d for 15 days (20,000 international units a day) and said that should correct it but then I have to take a daily supplement of 1000 a day for life. Nurse said yesterday it was rare to be deficient so I will defo be out in the sun every chance I get to top up!! Ive got my day 8 scan on Monday and they've said EC could be as early as end of next week! Seems weird not to be DR but am so happy I'm not!

My cat is doing great at the mo, sadly it's a very aggressive form of cancer so although they removed it all, it could come back anytime, anywhere. I could have him for 2 weeks or 2 years so he's being very spoilt! 

Love and light x


----------



## mcstamp

Morning all,
Lovely to hear from you Nellie, but not good about the cat   , they are lovely (expensive) companions- even if mine did bring me in 3 fledglings yesterday    .  Whoop Whoop for g getting started again and I think now you are on a SP that you are going to beat me to transfer!  I find SP such a whirlwind as it all happens so fast- but its knackering though all the same.  I don't think you need worry about the eggs - you've prob some hiding on the left anyway and they'll hopefully find them on the next scan.  How did your VIT D deficiency get picked up ?  Lets hope that being fixed makes a big difference x

Beccaboo- Phew so  glad all is looking good with the twinnies.  Just lovely news and reassuring to know you'll get lots of scans and check ups. Are you letting a bit of excitement creep in yet?  I would be the same about the gender- we don't get enough nice surprises!

NAtparnell- Come on AF !  Glad your bloods are looking better x 

Lizzie Attwood- You are nearly there- will your FEt start as soon as it can after the appointment?  I'm finding it OK but so slow after doing SP! 

Lucy 101- Glad you and your little one are doing well- hope he/she likes orange! I'm in my Mr Fox dressing gown right now (cos I'm done in and lounging till 9 am!)  Still can't find a wall for the paper though  

Sarah2016- I've been given a transfer date of the 14th June.  How are you finding it? 

AFM - I'm starting to want to hurry this along now!  Transfer is expected on the 14th June with a lining scan on the 8th.  I had no idea the buserlin went on so long.  I will have been on it for 36 days by the time its expected to stop- is that normal?  I'm not sure if I'm just worn out or if its that making me feel so tired and a bit spaced out?  I've started the prognova this morning so we'll see how that adds in to the mix!  But we are off all week next week and hope to get a few days completely away so I'm hoping that will sort me out a bit.  Can't wait!


----------



## Lucy101

Hi Nellie, you must have felt absolutely pants with your Vit D that low and on top of everything else we put our bodies through. Hopefully this will make all the difference and give you some more energy and help you tolerate the meds better. It must be so frustrating to find out so late but keeping everything crossed this time is your time now. 
Animals we love them but they can be so stressful! My Labrador is part of the family and she has epilepsy and has had anaphalactic reactions a few times. Luckily because i'm a nurse I treat her like one of my patients, shes only 4 but I adore her and know how hard it is when they get sick. I hope your cat is getting better and lives a happy good life for as long as possible.

Mcstamp, have you seen the wallpaper  . So pleased you have your dates.... its all about the dates isn't it, it doesn't change when your pregnant... mid wife goals...scan goals...consultant goals!! I hope you sail through this treatment. I'm so excited you've started and hope the side effects aren't too bad for you. 
I took bureselin for 3 weeks it was probably the thing I found most difficult, it made me so tired and I had uncomfortable hot flushes ( but luckily not too many) as soon as you stop after a day or so you start to pick up... but then there are all the other hormones to take hey. Your body does adjust though through out. I hope you feel better soon    

Hi Nat any day now for AF hope its brewing!! the only time you want your AF to hurry up!! xxx

Hi Lizzie hope you are well, get those nails painted ready for the sunshine next week too xx

Good luck to everyone else, lots of positive thoughts to you all.

xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Lizzie, Only about a week to go for consent form signing, whoop. All these little dates are things to aim for and one step closer to getting started again. xx

Hi Nat, Ooooh Id love a little heat wave, rather a heat wave now than when I get too big in the summer! hehe. Its really miserable where I am today. I love a bit of sunshine. 
I had a few days off work so back in today and told the blokes that sit on my bank of desks, surprisingly they had guessed I could be as my eating habits had changed! I was surprised as didn't think men noticed these things! I told a couple of the ladies that were really excited. With twins every comment I get is do twins run in the family! We hadn't really told people about IVF, only a select few so I just answer with no and leave it at that. I don't mind talking about IVF its just if after every twins comments I answer no and leave it at that! The bump seems to have grown in the past week quite noticeably I think so its all about comfy clothes now. xx

Hi Nellie, I am glad your cat is feeling better and definitely have to spoil him! Glad you had your scan and the lining is nice and thin as it should be. I hope the vit D gets numbers up. I had one side that wasn't producing follicles as much as the other. I'm sure they got a couple of eggs from that side in the end so hopefully its the same for you. Wow, possible EC next week, super exciting. Must let us know on progress. xx

Hi Mcstamp, I so understand the drag of the DR/Burselin, it really does feel like it goes on forever sometimes doesn't it, especially when you are so eager just to get to that transfer stage. I was on DR for about the same length of time, was a good 5 weeks or so. Do you space out your proganova as the dosage increases? I think I took a couple in morn, more at lunch and then at dinner. Clinic said spacing them out can ease any nausea feelings on them.

Hi Lucy, you must be off next week for half term is that right? If so I bet you are looking forward to a nice rest. xx

Hi everyone else. xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Thought I would drop in and say hello.

Beccaboo - glad you are feeling well.  It must make it so much more real now that you are telling people.

Nellie -  How are you getting on with your cycle, are you having any side effects?

Mcstamp - how is yours going?

Lucy - Hope your cycle is doing well.

Hi everyone else, hope you are all well.

AFM - still waiting on AF....argghh, just when you really want it.

Hope everyone has a lovely bank holiday weekend. xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi everyone, just dropping by to see how everyone is getting on.

Nat - Hope AF arrives soon. Mine was always notably absent when I was about to start a cycle so I feel your pain! 

mcstamp - You can downreg for a really long time if you need to so it won't cause you any issues but I do find it lengthens the process, which can be frustating. I think I ended up downregging for around the same length of time on both my FET cycles. We are nearly in June now so the 14th will come around so quickly for you, I hope anyway. Good luck with the progynova, you should start to feel better and less spaced out with some oestrogen in you.

Nellie - Glad everything is going well so far, was your scan today? EC is just around the corner.  I'm so sorry to hear about your cat.

Hope everyone else is well. I will try to have a nosy at the current cycle boards to see where everyone is at.  Hello to my fellow pregnant ladies too, of course. No news from me really, 14 weeks tomorrow and everything well so far. One wiggly baby at our 12 week scan and less symptoms now, just counting down to feeling proper movements/next scan because I worry endlessly about everything being ok when I'm not feeling sick!

Lizzie - Must be time for you to be starting again soon?


----------



## NatParnell

Morning all,

Hope everyone is well and had a good weekend. 

Nellie - hope things are going well for you, have u had your first scan yet?

Sarah - glad the baby is doing well, I can imagine how worrying it is, you wait for so long for it to happen and go through so much and then when it finally does, you still worry. Sounds like it's all good though. 

Lucy - how are you doing now? 

Beccaboo - hope you are doing ok and had a relaxing weekend. 

AFM - still waiting on AF, now 4 days late which is unheard of for me, so frustrating. Sorry to give too much info but I keep thinking it's coming, tiny bits and then nothing again. I'm worried that it's my age and that I won't get one this month. 

Anyway, speak to you all soon. Have a good week. 

Xx


----------



## Lucy101

Hi Nat I'm really well thank you for asking 16 weeks and all so far going fairly smoothly. I'm in excited phase. The bump has appeared and all my symptoms have settled. I have my second midwife appointment this week.
Oh I hope you get your AF soon, typical it would be delayed! I know this sounds ridiculous and I feel silly saying it but no chance it could be natural bfp? That would be a dream wouldn't it.

Hi to everyone one else hope your cycles are going well and to plan and the side effects are barable. 

Hi beccaboo 😘.

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi everyone, hope you all had lovely bank holiday weekends.

Nat, Oh where is that AF! how frustrating. Like Lucy says though, any chance of a natural BFP miracle??  

Hello everyone cycling again too, any updates on how things are going?

Hi Sarah and Lucy.  

xx


----------



## Beccaboo

I also meant to say in my earlier post that I bought a little orange bracelet, it was only a little dainty tie one, I thought it might also bring you all good luck, what ever stage you are at if I wear it lots.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I have an orange bracelet too Beccaboo, I haven't taken it off since we cycled. By chance today I'm also wearing a bright orange t shirt so I hope that brings some luck to anyone needing it!


----------



## Nellie321

Hi lovelies! Hope you all had a fab bank hols! 

Mcstamp my vit d was picked up on a blood test. At my follow up consultant advised getting thyroid checked and almost as an after thought suggested getting vit d levels checked. I think it's more common in people with darker skin as they don't absorb as much sun. I had no idea you'd be on busurelin for this long for your FET hun. I think I was on it for 35 days on LP last time and it does suck. It's June tomorrow and the 8th will be here before you know it for your scan. I might beat you to ET but I think we'll overlap on the dreaded 2ww I'm sure so can try keep each other sane! x

Lucy thank you hunni. I still can't believe how unwell I got last cycle and I'm sure this deficiency played a part! I feel so good right now so I'm hoping it makes all the difference. Our fur babies sure do cause us a lot of stress. I'm so sorry your lab has epilepsy. My moms dog used to have seizures and it was so upsetting to see. 4 is no age for her to have this. I hope too that she lives a happy, full and long life. I hope you and your bump are doing well x 

Beccaboo I love that your men at work had guessed that's so lovely! Goes to show they are paying attention!! I hope you and your two beans are doing ok x

Sarah lovely to hear from you. 14 weeks today that's fab! Hope Pierre is behaving himself and try not to worry. Easily said I know but I'm sure he'll be kicking away in no time x

Nat any chance there's a miracle occurring like Lucy and Beccaboo said? It would explain why you're late? Hope you're ok and not too stressed x

Beccaboo and Sarah I'm loving your continued dedication to the orangeness! I'm refreshing my toes today and trying to make my own friendship bracelet out of wool (Orange, obvs!) x

AFM I had my day 8 scan yesterday. Showing only 4 on the right (my useless side) and 7 on the left. I had 11 follies last time but they only managed to collect 4 eggs.  All at decent sizes for this point in time and lining now 4.5. Got a progress scan tomorrow and EC will be Friday or Monday. Been feeling very nauseous and lots of headaches. Now bloated but so excited having done LP twice this feels like a walk in the park (almost)!!

Hope anyone else reading along is doing ok. 

Love and light x


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Thank you for all your reassurance and comments.  I went to bed with a headache last night and have one again this morning which is sometimes signs of AF so I have decided to wait until Friday (which would mean I am a week late) and if nothing by then, I will do a test.  I am 99% sure I am not pregnant so don't want to do a test just yet and put myself through the set up for disappointment when its a negative.  I will keep you informed.

Hope everyone is well today, apart from all the rain, its horrible isn't it, its 1 June today!

Nellie -  glad your 8 day scan went well, 11 follies is a good number.

xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

So AF arrived today with avengence!.  Baseline scan is planned for tomorrow morning so will keep you updated.

Hope everyone is doing ok. xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Sarah and Nellie, Yay for the orange bracelets. Nellie, love that you are handmaking one, will be extra special. xx

Nellie, Brilliant news on your scan Monday. That is a decent amount of follies but don't worry to much about the amount, I know we hear it all the time but aim for egg quality too. Ive never had many follies or eggs. How was the progress scan and do you know if you are in for EC tomorrow yet. If so, lots of good luck wishes your way. xx

Nat, Yay, that's great news (although a miracle BFP would have been lovely of course!, we all hope that) I hope the baseline scan tomorrow goes well and that everything is on track this time round to starting again properly. Yes do keep us updated.

Mcstamp, How have you been feeling now you started progynova. Ok I hope.

hello everyone else.
xx


----------



## Nellie321

Nat boo to AF but at least as Beccaboo said you can get started. Hope your scan has gone ok and you are all set to begin.

Beccaboo I'm trying not to get too caught up on the numbers, altho this is the most I've ever had so am cautiously optimistic! I've never had great numbers - my first round I only had 4 follicles, 3 eggs, 1embryo which led to an early mc and last cycle they only got 4 eggs from 11 follicles so I'm praying for quality this time (but obvs more than 4 would be great!). 

Scan this morning went well and I now have 13 follicles!!! The BEST ever so fx for egg collection on Monday.  

Mcstamp hope you are getting on ok?  

Love and light x


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Hi ladies hope you are all doing well. I had my appt today and have started me on buselerin for FET. Don't know much about this and only one frozen so will have to see if it will survive the thaw.


----------



## NatParnell

Hi all, 

Nellie - that's great numbers, really pleased for you. As Beccaboo says, try not to get caught up on numbers but I know it's hard and that is great numbers. Fingers crossed for you tomorrow, hope it goes well. 

Lizzie - glad you have started your frozen cycle, hope it goes well. 

Beccaboo - hope you are feeling well. Are you in maternity clothes yet?

Mcstamp - how are you doing, hope things are going well

AFM, my baseline scan went well, he can see at least 10 follies so I started injecting on Friday night and go back for another scan on Tuesday. I have downloaded the zigs west relaxation things and am seeing if that can help through the process. 

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine today. Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Nellie, lots and lots of luck for EC tomorrow. Hope the collect some nice eggs and you feel OK afterwards. drink lots of water and take it easy after.  

Lizzie, yay for starting burserlin. I'm sure you will find the FET process so much easier than a fresh. So glad you've got started again and looking forward to updates. xx

Nat, yippee that you can get started on the injections.  I've heard good things about the zita west relaxation techniques. Anything that relaxes you had to be a good thing. Good luck for your next scan Tuesday. I am just about in maternity. I can fit in my normal jeans but as the day goes on the top button has to be undone! Bought some nice bodycon maternity dresses from mothercare so now the weather has warmed up I get to wear them. You buy normal size and the dress expands with the bump. 

I refreshed my orange nail polish today for you all. Xx


----------



## mcstamp

Hi Everyone, 

Sorry I've been so quiet- I've had a lovely week DIY ing  and then away to the Lakes.  I feel loads better but have no idea if its the oestrogen or the holiday sunshine!  I'm just hoping I haven't overdone the mountains.... (I'm sure I have not read anywhere that climbing mountains thins your uterus but you know what the IVF worry head is like!) I have my lining scan on Wednesday, provisional ET next Tuesday, so now this is all getting real and the hurdle jumping is about to begin eeek  

Natparnell I'm glad you are finally going again and all is looking good. Hope you stay well and relaxed x

Nellie- I'm hoping that your EC has gone well and they have got out lots of lovely eggs and that you are discharged from hospital feeling well! 

Lizzie- Have you been told the thaw rates?  I was reassured by the rates at my clinic and am keeping my fingers crossed for both of us x The FET is so strange after having done SP.  I feel like I've been on meds for ever- but it is so much less intense and although I felt very drained and spaced out on the buserlin I have felt better since the oestrogen kicked in.  

Beccaboo- I need to refresh the nails tonight too as they had a battering in the hills!  Glad you are keeping well and can start to show off the bump.  Have you gone back to running or not?

Sarahsuperdork-  it is lovely to hear for you and glad everything is going well with Pierre (its going to be strange if Pierre is a girl!)  Yay for the orange!


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies. 

Sorry i have been over on the june board. But thought i would pop by here see how you are all doing?

Beccaboo- so excited you are having twins. How are you?

Mcstamp- where are u at? Hows everything going?

Good luck to everyone!!

Im currently in the 2ww. Otd and blood test on wed. Had 2 put bk 3 day transfer. Currently 9dp3dt. Bfn so far. Sooo anxious and worried and know its a fail. Was so positive last week! Just don't understand. I had 2 top grade embryos put bk. I know i still gave 2 days but just cant see it xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi lovely ladies. Hope Monday is going well for you all. 

Nellie, hope everything went ok today for you. thinking of you. xx

Mcstamp, I love the Lakes. What mountains did you climb? I usually go there once a year for a long weekend with my dad and we pick a big mountain to do. Not for me this year though. 
Good luck for Wednesday, hope the lining check is all ok which I'm sure it will be then yippee for next Tuesday transfer. 
No running for me, the midwife said I could but I don't feel comfortable doing it, instead I'm doing body pump, body balance and starting Yogabumps tonight which I'm excited for and a Babyfit class next week, run by pregnancy trained instructors so at least I know I will be exercising correctly. xx

Mo, wow 2ww already, and nearing the end of it. When did you early test, was it today? What test did you use? Still a couple more days yet to go yet. If I remember correctly a couple of ladies on this board had tested early and got a BFN and then retested on OTD for it have changed to a BFP, one of which I think is on my due date board. So don't be disheartened, its not over yet. I also had a 3dt. Will you get blood results back the same day? xx

I would love to see you ladies get BFP's and join in on the pregnancy chat. Really got everything crossed for you all. xx


----------



## mo89

Beccaboo- i tested today yeh! I used a frer and a cheapie  
What day did you get your bfp?  I will try again tmz with a clear blue digital. These last couple of days have been torture. I do have a frostie but really had hope for this. Would have thought at least one would have fertilised. Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Mo, I tested at 12dp3dt which is the date the clinic gave me to test on. I hope the test changes for you over the next day or two. Xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi Nellie,

Just dropping in to say hope all went well yesterday and you got a nice number of eggs, remember though, it is the quality that is the most important.  Hope it goes well today too when you get your call to say how many have fertilised. xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Hope all is well with everyone.

Had my scan earlier today and have 8 follies growing and lining looking good.  Go back again on Friday for another scan. x


----------



## mcstamp

Hi girls,

Mo89-  I hope things have changed you for you honey. Thinking of you x

Nat- That all sounds really positive.  Are you feeling well?  Hope all is looking good on Friday.

Beccaboo- we stayed in The Borrowdale valley and the biggest we climbed was Great Gable but with lots of other peaks inbetween. I love the hills and will console myself with more of them if this doesn't work!  Those classes sound really good and a nice way to meet other girls too. Hope you enjoyed yoga bumps x 

I had my lining scan today and am relieved that its all looking good at 8.3mm.  Phew! So all is on for transfer on Tuesday and In between times I will mainly be worrying about defrosting embryos- and looking forwards to last buserlin tomorrow,  Whoop Whoop!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi,

Mo, what was the update on the OTD. Thinking of you and hope you got a positive result in the end lovely. xx

Mcstamp, I've done Great Gable a couple of times, it's a nice one to do. We said next year we might head up to the lakes with my parents. My mum likes low level walks but dad, DH and I like getting up high so the plan is mum could look after the twins while we do some of the mountains on the odd days! Glad you had a lovely time anyway. 
Good work on the lining check and will be thinking of you come Tuesday and your little Frostie. Did you say just the one transferred back this time? xx

Nat, 8 follies, that's great news. Sounds like things are progressing well this time for you. Hope things continue to go well and good luck for scan tomorrow too. xx

Lizzie, How are you getting on with your FET and the Burserlin injections? Hope all ok.

Nellie, I really hope EC and the fertilisation went ok for you and that you are feeling well. Thinking of you. xx

Hi Lucy and Sarah. and anyone else reading along.
xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi all,

Hope everyone is well. 

Glad your bump is getting bigger Beccaboo. 

Mcstamp - hope your transfer goes well on Tuesday. 

Nellie- hope all is well, thinking of you. 

AFM - had my scan this morning and have responded better this time with Menopur than I did with Gonal F. 8 follies looking promising. Go again on Monday but egg collection could be as early as next Wednesday. Have real crampy pains, like AF pains the last few days, has anyone else had that, don't remember having it before?

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. Xx


----------



## Lucy101

Hi ladies,

Was thinking of you all today so painted my nails bright orange to send over some positive preggers  vibes to you all.

Nat I had crampy pains when follies were growing, a good sign I'm sure!! Good luck xxx

I am 18 weeks today and found out I'm booked in for my c section on the 7th November. So crazy it's takes so long to fall, then you just come to terms with being pregnant and there talking about it arriving!! Crazy

Thinking of you all and checking in often. Love to everyone xxx


----------



## mcstamp

Hello,

Wow Lucy that is a bit exciting- as if you weren't counting down the days already, it'll probably fly by.  Thank you for the good vibes, it means a lot x

Nat- its all sounding really good for you  .  I remember having AF type pains too before EC , keep drinking the water as it may help.

Beccaboo- I love the fact you have your holiday and childcare arrangements sorted already! I was thinking whilst up in the hills how long it will be before we are up again if we have kids .  My Mum and Dad are a bit older and all grandchildrend out so I don't think they'd be an option!  It was actually Dale Head we were up- The buserlin brain got my mountains in my muddle doh.  It was a stunning walk (Newlands horseshoe ) and would very much recommend it.


----------



## ~ Chux ~

As your thread has got so long I have started you a new one..........here's your new home Ladies - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=346008.new#new

Chux xx


----------

